# First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise Use Multiquote, It Saves Nine



## winotracy

*Welcome to the DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise!!*
Use Multiquote, It Saves Nine​
So you are wondering what this is all about?

For information and to get a quote for this amazing cruise, please check out 

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/podcast-cruise-pricing.cfm

Also see previous thread(s):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1683088 Part One
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1998127 Part Two
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2023838 Part Three
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2070326 Part Four
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2078407 Part Five
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2094379Part Six
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2106134Part Seven
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2115105Part Eight

If you have questions about the cruise, *please email me* at Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com rather than PM.  Thanks!

Need a place to stay before or after the cruise?



> $99 per night at the Walt Disney World Dolphin
> for DISUnplugged Podcast cruisers only (you must be booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the cruise)
> 
> Available dates May 4-9 and May 14-17​
> Rate is for up to two adults per room.  Additional adults pay $25 per night.  You will be required to put down one night's deposit per stay (so if you are staying before and after the cruise you need to make two deposits).  The price is $99 plus tax for a total of $111.38 per night.  This deposit is fully refundable up until 7 days prior.
> 
> To reserve your pre or post cruise stay, email Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the nights you are interested in staying.  We will set up your reservation for you and request payment of the deposit at the appropriate time.
> 
> *NOTE:*  This rate is only available if you are on the DISUnplugged Podcast cruise.  If you cancel your cruise reservation later, your rate will convert to the regular pricing.





> Dreams Unlimited Travel will be sponsoring transfers between the Walt Disney World Dolphin and Port Canaveral on May 10 and May 14 for DISUnplugged Podcast cruisers booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.  You must preregister for this service by contacting Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com



*
Every single person who goes on this cruise must have identification.  In general, this is what is permitted:

US Adults:  Passport OR certified birth certificate and photo ID.  There are some other documents that would be ok (including military documents) and if you question what your documents are, please email me and I will check to see if they are acceptable.  Basically, you need to have proof that you are a US citizen.  A photo ID shows where you live now, but doesn't prove that you are US citizen.

US Children:  Passport OR certified birth certificate.  They do not need to have a photo ID.  

non-US citizens:  Passport and possibly a Visa, depending on the country of citizenship.  If you have questions on this, contact me.*



> Do you want to dine with your fellow cruisers?
> If you want to be linked to the other DISUnplugged Podcast Cruisers, please contact Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.​



*So who's all going on the first ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise?*​


> Here is a list of who is going.  If you are going and want your information here, post on the thread, email or PM me!
> 
> *103 Rooms So Far...*
> *DIS Name - Names - Dining - (Kids Ages) - Celebrations*
> 
> *3DisneyKids* - Erika & Jeff - Early - (6, 7 & 9) - celebrating two birthdays on 5/11 and 5/17
> *3guysandagal and Katscradle* - John, Katherine, Kenny, Johnny - second - (6, 11) - First cruise!!
> *aaronmckie & A.Mickey *- Jason & Shanan - Second - Jason's Bday & 5th Anniversary
> Addicted to Dopey - Wallis, Sue, Fred, Valerie, Mark & Doug - Second - Sue's Bday & Mother's Day
> *ADP* - Aaron, Kim & Anna - Second - (7) - 15th Anniversary
> *aGoofyMom *- Donna, Carl & Siri - Early - (7) - 10 th Anniversary 5/1, Donna's Bday 5/13
> *ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING* - Dorothy & Jenny - First - first cruise!
> *aspen37 *- Anna - Second
> *Becx N Gav* - Becky & Gavin - Early - first cruise!
> *BillM99999 *- Bill & Joanne - Second - First Disney cruise
> *billwald *- Bill & Patricia - Second
> *btrim *- Dana & Binnie - Second
> *btrim's DS & DBIL* - Robin & Mike - Second
> *calypso*a*go-go* - Lisa, Mark, Hayley & Mitch -Second - 14,16
> *Camcolt* - Katie & Peter - Second
> *CarolynNC* - Carolyn - Second - First cruise
> *Caropooh & alanapapa* - Carolyn & Andrew - Second - 25th Anniversary
> *cdnmickeylover & usetheforceluke*- Fiona & Jim - First
> *chickie* - Jackie, Jeff & Millie - First - (9)
> *chirurgeon* - Kim & Judy - Second
> *ClaraBug *- Amanda & Scott - Second - First Cruise!
> *cocowum & Launchpad* - Alicia, Paul & Jennifer - Second - 15th Anniversary
> *Commando2319 *- Ben, Bailey & Sydney - First - (8,7) - first cruise!
> *concept5123* - Chris & Erica - First Cruise
> *Crazydisneyman * - Chris, Kim & Ginny - Second - (20mo) - First Disney cruise
> *Cruz Family* - Melissa & Tony - Second - 15th Anniversary
> *CV Workout* - Colleen & Eddie - Second
> *datadoc5 *- Bill, Alice & Carol - Second
> *dbond *- Dorothy & Chris - Second
> *DebbieT11* - Phil & Debbie - Second - Birthdays 5/6 & 5/27
> *Dian-er *- Diana & Brian - Second
> *dis2cruise *- Cheryl & Jim - Second
> *Disneybridein2k3 *- Stacy, Ken, Julianne & Morgan - Second - (3,15)
> *Disneyfan19712006 *- Melissa & Thomas - Second
> *DisneyKevin* - Kevin & John - Second
> *Disney/Universal Fan* - Howard & Ashley - Second
> *DLBDS *- Dara, Tim & Robbin - Second
> *Dodie* - Dodie & Phillip - Second
> *dpuck1998 *- Don, Tamra, Brenda, Trace, Brady & Lily - Second - (10,9,4)
> *DSWalczak* - Sarah & Dave - Second - Dave's B-day 5/7, Sarah's B-day 4/25
> *DVC Bunny* - Deborah, John, Jack - Early - (5) - First DCL Cruise
> *DVCsince02 *- Jennifer & Christopher - Second
> *experiment 627* - Candy & Stephan - Second
> *exwdwcm *- Michelle & Nancy, Jim & Jeanie - Early - Jeanie's B-day 5/11
> *fakereadhed* -
> *FireDancer* - Frank, Laura & Mike - Early
> *firsttimemom* - Liz, Brian, Lindsay & Patrick - Second - (11 & 9 )- Brian's bday 5/4
> *froggy5657* - Gibson & Mary Jo - Second - (14)
> *Georgemoe & Anitawood* - George & Debbie - Second - First Cruise
> *guynwdm *- Rob - Second
> *halliesmommy01 *- Dave, Becky, Hallie & Tyson - Second
> *Hedy *- Heather - Early
> *Hpyhiker* - Darrel & Jo - Second
> *jacstangler* - John & Christy - Early
> *jeanigor & columnwest* - Todd & Chris - Second - 1st cruise
> *Kab407* - Kathy & Ann - Second
> *kimisabella* - Andrea & Vinny - Early - 10th Anniversary
> *klam_chowder* - Karen & Robert - Second
> *Kurby *- Karen, Patrick, Cassandra - Second - (3.5)
> *kymickeyfan717* - Kathy - Second
> *LMO429* - Lauren & Rob
> *loricz* - Lori, Logan & Jacob
> *LovesThumper *- Skip & Marilyn - Early
> *lttlmc3 *- Michelle & Ben
> *Madi100* - James, Nicole, Madison & Emilie - Second - (11, 8)
> *maiziezoe *- Ann, Thomas, McKenzie, Logan & Piper - Second - (12, 4,2) - Ann's Birthday
> *Mary Jo & Marla Helwig* - Mary Jo & Marla - Second - Mothers Day
> *MenashaCorp & MerriePoppins* - Jason & Susan - Second - 1st cruise
> *MinnieGardener & k5jmh* - Christy & Mike - First - First Disney Cruise!
> *MrandMissVacation* - Michelle, Steve, Sarah & Trevor - (5,9)
> *nbg* - Nicole, George, Austin & Lukas - Second - (12, 9) - Austin's Birthday
> *okaybye* - Heather
> *OKW Lover* - Jeff & Val - Second
> *parrotheadlois & DUHGreg* - Lois & Greg - Second
> *pershing* - Sue, Colt, Dale & Mitch -
> *relspeak *- Anne & Alan
> *robind *- Robin - Second
> *safetymom *- Kathy & Katie - Second
> *Sandyh67 & ragtopday* - Sandy & Kristen - Second
> *scarlett873 *- Brandie & Matthew - Second
> *Scoobypop *- Chris & Rob - Second
> *SFBayDon *- Don - Second
> *Sharon Seattle* - Sharon & Craig Smith - Second
> *shellyminnie & tiggerbell *- Shelly & Jaime - Second
> *SnackyStacky* - Dan, Lisa & Ava - First - (2)
> *Spaddy *- Anne, Frank & Michael - Second
> *Squidrific *- Caroline, Cat & Katie - (13)
> *stenogoddess *- Lauren & DH - First
> *super genius* - Winston, Jennifer & Jadyn - Second - (9)
> *TheBeadPirate *- Loir & Rick - First Cruise!
> *tickledtink33* - Kim - Second
> *tlterrynva *- Tammy & Mark - Second
> *TMLI & Slapwhitey* - Tracey, Chris & Benjamin - Second
> *Tonya2426* - Tonya & Carol - Second
> *Ursula'sShadow* - Mike & Mindy - Second
> *WebmasterCorey & AuroraJae* - Julie, Corey & Ferris - Second - (5 mo.)
> *Weaura *- Brian & Linda - Second - First Cruise/25 years of marriage
> *Wendysboyfriend *- Vincent & Wendy - Second
> *wildeoscar* - Rex
> *winotracy* - Tracy & Bill - Second - Bill's B-day April 26
> *YodaMouse *- MaryAnn & Tony - First
> *Yvet* - Yvette & Emiel - Second
> *Zulemara *-



*What's Going On*​A list of events that are being planned by your fellow cruisers:



			
				jeanigor said:
			
		

> In case you are trying to keep up and don't want to read through ~20,000 posts of mostly fluff, I have complied a list of some pertinent information and related threads regarding the Podcast Cruise and the surrounding days at WDW.
> 
> Podcast Cruise Fish Extender Thread. Click here.
> Fish extenders are like a secret Santa gift exchange of sorts. Swing by and check it out.
> 
> Tracy's guide/question thread about booking your Disney Cruise Line activities (Palo, excursions, etc.). Click here.
> Online bookings open for first time cruisers at 12:01 am EST on Tuesday February 24th.
> 
> Orlando Muddy Buddy:
> When: May 9th 2009 6:45am til ????
> Where: Disney's Wide World of Sports
> What: Race/Obstacle course ending in a giant mud pit!
> Who: Launchpad11B; Mouse Skywalker; ADP; dpuck1998; crazydisneyman; jeanigor
> Why: To raise money for GKTW while having fun!
> 
> Kitchen Sink Get Together 5/9/09 at Beaches and Cream.
> Share a sweet treat around 3pm on the Saturday before we sail.
> 
> Unofficial Pre-Cruise Meet at the Poly 5/9/08. Click here.
> We're getting together at the Polynesian Beach approximately one hour prior to Wishes to meet some of our fellow DISers. We're planning on having a Dole Whip (or other beverage of your choice) and watching Wishes and the Electric Water Pageant. The 'party' will continue at Jellyrolls at the Boardwalk afterward
> 
> Pre-Podcast Cruise Breakfast at Cape May Café 5/10/09. Click here.
> Getting together to share a buffet style breakfast before loading up and joining the convoy of cruisers to the port.
> 
> FYI: A bunch of DISers are planning on wearing their GKTW T-shirts for embarkation.
> 
> Share when you are arriving or departing. Click here.
> Here is the official unoffical thread for when everyone is arriving for the cruise and when they are going home. This way we can figure out who we might want to do other things with pre and post cruise.
> 
> Podcast Cruise Tasting event sign-up. Click here.
> A thread for all those interested in tasting events (wine, martini, etc.) during the Podcast Cruise
> 
> DIS Twigirls and Twiguys Coven dazzles on the Wonder Podcast Cruise Meet. Click here.
> For all the fans of the Twilight series.
> 
> Post Cruise Drink Around the World. Click here.
> Pretty self explanatory. End up stumbling your way around World Showcase.
> 
> Group Pre/Post Cruise Dining Plans. Click Here.
> Want to a join a group to eat before or after the cruise? Or see what some other folks are doing.
> 
> *Todd also has an excel spread sheet that lists some more things on it. If you would like a copy PM jeanigor and he will be more than happy to send it to you. *


----------



## Launchpad11B

New thread. Awesome!


----------



## katscradle

First post?

(actually it is John, but this computer sucks, Darn you Paul!!!)


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi All!

This computer is soooo sloooowwww.

I tried to snipe 250 on thread 8 for DW and it kept kicking me out.

Then it would not let me edit the post before the thread was closed.

Then it would not let me in for thread 9.

Its going out the window, I swear.

At least she will be happy with post #2.


So........how is everyone?


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> First post?



I think not young lady!


----------



## winotracy

Did I scare you guys?


----------



## winotracy

I got the last post, I got the last post


----------



## halliesmommy01

Woo Hoo Made it on the first page. 

See ya later. Gotta get ready for lunch!

Meeting Nancy

George Interview went OK. Could be a great opportunity


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Hi



Howdy buckaroo! How are you feeling?


----------



## Launchpad11B

How long will it take to close #9?


----------



## halliesmommy01

3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!




Hey John,

Hope you are feeling better. Hoping the rest of your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## MenashaCorp

First page!!

(I'm hoping Nine lasts and lasts... for tracy's sake...)


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> How long will it take to close #9?



I certainly hope it takes 3-4 weeks, at least!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> New thread. Awesome!



First post!  Nice!


----------



## Launchpad11B

I was in first place for the first time ever! No please, congratulations aren't neccessary....c'mon this is embarrassing stop. People please, I'm just a regular guy like you, enough praise. I'd like to thank all the little people.  

 Posts 
Launchpad11B  4 
winotracy  3 
halliesmommy01  2 
3guysandagal  1 
katscradle


----------



## chirurgeon

First Page?

Kim

Darn


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> First Page?
> 
> Kim
> 
> Darn



Top of page two is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I think not young lady!



See edited quote above


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> I was in first place for the first time ever! No please, congratulations aren't neccessary....c'mon this is embarrassing stop. People please, I'm just a regular guy like you, enough praise. I'd like to thank all the little people.
> 
> Posts
> Launchpad11B  4
> winotracy  3
> halliesmommy01  2
> 3guysandagal  1
> katscradle


Enjoy the lead while you can Paul.  Who knows where it will be 200 pages later.


----------



## ADP

Tracy....The first post of this thread is fantastic.  Thanks for summarizing everything so well.


----------



## Dodie

One new thread closer to the cruise!!!!!!

Watching Twilight on PPV this morning while I clean the family room. The carpet installer is coming to measure today and the new couch comes next week! Woo hoo!!!!!

Congrats to Paul on post #1 and  to Tracy on sniping the last post on thread 8.


----------



## MenashaCorp

First John and Kat, then Puck, now Dodie!!  We should start calling this the "New Couch" Thread!!


----------



## Dodie

MenashaCorp said:


> First John and Kat, then Puck, now Dodie!!  We should start calling this the "New Couch" Thread!!



And Don's couch and Dodie's couch are the same model! Only the color is different. We discovered this last night.


----------



## 3guysandagal

winotracy said:


> I got the last post, I got the last post




I call SHENANIGANS!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> I was in first place for the first time ever! No please, congratulations aren't neccessary....c'mon this is embarrassing stop. People please, I'm just a regular guy like you, enough praise. I'd like to thank all the little people.
> 
> Posts
> Launchpad11B  4
> winotracy  3
> halliesmommy01  2
> 3guysandagal  1
> katscradle



   


BTW - George and Jason, you have PM's


----------



## shellyminnie

shellyminnie said:


> BTW - George and Jason, you have PM's



    

I almost typed PMS!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy buckaroo! How are you feeling?




Surgery wise, good.

Computer wise, stressed.


----------



## scarlett873

#9's lookin' pretty nice...nice decorating job!


----------



## 3guysandagal

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. Hoping the rest of your recovery goes smoothly.




Thank you!


----------



## scarlett873

Looks like AskTracy was trying to close down #8...she posted a LOT on the last couple pages... 

Nice job on being the last poster too Tracy!  

Alright...back to cleaning...


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Tracy....The first post of this thread is fantastic.  Thanks for summarizing everything so well.




Yes, Tracy, it looks good!


----------



## 3guysandagal

OK, time to go do some computer tweaking.
This is driving me nuts.
Keeps kicking me out.  

Time to run a speed disk, etc. and then head to the farm for some syrup making.

See you all tonight.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> I certainly hope it takes 3-4 weeks, at least!



Have you MET this group? Really? 3-4 weeks?


----------



## 3guysandagal

But befor I do...

3guysandagal  7 
winotracy  5 
Launchpad11B  5 
ADP  3 
scarlett873  3
Dodie  2 
MenashaCorp  2 
halliesmommy01  2 
katscradle  2  
shellyminnie  2 
chirurgeon  1


Just sayin.......


----------



## Launchpad11B

You think we should add the pre-cruise muddy buddy race to the first page? There's going to be a lot of Disers in attendance. Just sayin'


----------



## Dodie

3guysandagal said:


> I call SHENANIGANS!!!!


       

"Young man, you can't just go declaring Shenanigans on innocent people! That's how wars get started!"


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> But befor I do...
> 
> 3guysandagal  7
> winotracy  5
> Launchpad11B  5
> ADP  3
> scarlett873  3
> Dodie  2
> MenashaCorp  2
> halliesmommy01  2
> katscradle  2
> shellyminnie  2
> chirurgeon  1
> 
> 
> Just sayin.......


Enjoy it now, buddy boy...cuz it won't last...


----------



## scarlett873

Okay...now back to cleaning...



Really...


I need to finish cleaning...


Somebody kick me out of here...


----------



## ADP

DW and I are doing a date night tonight.  It's very rare for us, but every now and again we need to get out together, just us.  Our Daughter has a sleep over planned at a friends house so we have the night to ourselves.  It's the perfect opportunity.  

I'm not sure where we are going yet.


----------



## winotracy

3guysandagal said:


> I call SHENANIGANS!!!!



I call it skill considering how slow everything is moving.  I've tried before when things were normal and never got it.



scarlett873 said:


> Looks like AskTracy was trying to close down #8...she posted a LOT on the last couple pages...
> 
> Nice job on being the last poster too Tracy!
> 
> Alright...back to cleaning...



I was trying to get to page 250 so I could ask for it to be closed before I got back to the other work I needed to do.  I thought we were closer to the end of the page...



Launchpad11B said:


> You think we should add the pre-cruise muddy buddy race to the first page? There's going to be a lot of Disers in attendance. Just sayin'



Just give me a summary of what you want and I'll add it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> I call SHENANIGANS!!!!





scarlett873 said:


> Looks like AskTracy was trying to close down #8...she posted a LOT on the last couple pages...
> 
> Nice job on being the last poster too Tracy!
> 
> Alright...back to cleaning...





Dodie said:


> "Young man, you can't just go declaring Shenanigans on innocent people! That's how wars get started!"





scarlett873 said:


> Enjoy it now, buddy boy...cuz it won't last...


----------



## winotracy

See how much time and space multiquote saves?  Brandie you get an infraction for wasting posts.  Do I need to remind you all to look at the thread name


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


>



Bonus points to Paul for following directions


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> New thread. Awesome!



Nice 1st post.   Congrats Paul.


----------



## georgemoe

halliesmommy01 said:


> George Interview went OK. Could be a great opportunity



Sweet. Hope you can close the deal on this one.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Surgery wise, good.
> 
> Computer wise, stressed.



John. your computer should be fine. The boards are having issues. SLOW 
Same thing happened to me this morning. Have a beer and relax.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Launchpad11B said:


> You think we should add the pre-cruise muddy buddy race to the first page? There's going to be a lot of Disers in attendance. Just sayin'





winotracy said:


> Just give me a summary of what you want and I'll add it.



Orlando Muddy Buddy:

When: May 9th 2009 6:45am til ????
Where: Disney's Wide World of Sports
What: Race/Obstacle course ending in a giant mud pit!
Who: Launchpad11B; Mouse Skywalker; ADP; dpuck1998; crazydisneyman; jeanigor
Why: To raise money for GKTW while having fun!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Orlando Muddy Buddy:
> 
> When: May 9th 2009 6:45am til ????
> Where: Disney's Wide World of Sports
> What: Race/Obstacle course ending in a giant mud pit!
> Who: Launchpad11B; Mouse Skywalker; ADP; dpuck1998; crazydisneyman; jeanigor
> Why: To raise money for GKTW while having fun!



Does the   cheering squad   have to be there at 6:45??


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Orlando Muddy Buddy:
> 
> When: May 9th 2009 6:45am til ????
> Where: Disney's Wide World of Sports
> What: Race/Obstacle course ending in a giant mud pit!
> Who: Launchpad11B; Mouse Skywalker; ADP; dpuck1998; crazydisneyman; jeanigor
> Why: To raise money for GKTW while having fun!



You've been added.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Orlando Muddy Buddy:
> 
> When: May 9th 2009 6:45am til ????
> Where: Disney's Wide World of Sports
> What: Race/Obstacle course ending in a giant mud pit!
> Who: Launchpad11B; Mouse Skywalker; ADP; dpuck1998; crazydisneyman; jeanigor
> Why: To raise money for GKTW while having fun!



Paul,
Since Val & I aren't arriving at MCO until about 10:30, any idea if the event will still be going on then?  I'm guessing we won't get to WDW until close to noon.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, I'm slow.  I have been seeing multi quote posts for a long time.  But I have no clue how it is done.  Can some one tell me or point me to the explanation? Please?

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> OK, I'm slow.  I have been seeing multi quote posts for a long time.  But I have no clue how it is done.  Can some one tell me or point me to the explanation? Please?
> 
> Kim



Kim,

Down next to the quote button, there is a button that has the " marks and a + sign, that's the multi-quote button. If you click on that button for the different posts you want to reply to and then click the reply or quote button, then all the post you quoted will come up in the reply box. Does that help??


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> Kim,
> 
> Down next to the quote button, there is a button that has the " marks and a + sign, that's the multi-quote button. If you click on that button for the different posts you want to reply to and then click the reply or quote button, then all the post you quoted will come up in the reply box. Does that help??





chirurgeon said:


> OK, I'm slow.  I have been seeing multi quote posts for a long time.  But I have no clue how it is done.  Can some one tell me or point me to the explanation? Please?
> 
> Kim



Do you mean like this?     

Kim


----------



## Madi100

Way to go, Kim.  What a fast learner you are!!1


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  I had high hopes of getting the house all spiffy clean, but I pulled something in my back, and I want to cry.  That, and I got a little burned yesterday in the tanning bed.  Parts that aren't used to seeing the sun.  DH has been warned that he better be super nice when he comes home.


----------



## kab407

Hello #9!!!

I stopped home to drop off packages, groceries and grab some lunch.  I'm heading back out for cruise shopping.

I was at Target earlier.  I was checking and had a gaggle of 5 pre-teen girls in front of me all with Twilight in their hands.  Needless to say I though about a lot of you!


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> Kim,
> 
> Down next to the quote button, there is a button that has the " marks and a + sign, that's the multi-quote button. If you click on that button for the different posts you want to reply to and then click the reply or quote button, then all the post you quoted will come up in the reply box. Does that help??





chirurgeon said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> Kim



Bonus points to Kim for asking about multiquote and to Shelly for helping


----------



## Tonya2426

Finally #9!!!  Y'all were supposed to be closing #8 while I was getting my Twilight at 12:01 last night.  What happened?   Did everyone have too much wine and fall asleep?


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> Finally #9!!!  Y'all were supposed to be closing #8 while I was getting my Twilight at 12:01 last night.  What happened?   Did everyone have too much wine and fall asleep?



Did your Twilight come with a blow-up Edward?


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Bonus points to Kim for asking about multiquote and to Shelly for helping



Thank you both.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> Did your Twilight come with a blow-up Edward?


 
No!!!     But I did get a door knob hanger - it was the Walmart giveaway.  I just wish it said If the Feathers are A Flyin' Don't Come A Knockin' instead of Twilight Viewing Party In Progress.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> I certainly hope it takes 3-4 weeks, at least!



I think that is highly unlikely Tracy. 

Hi All

This is my first post to thread 9.  I finally made it to the party.   Better late than never.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> See how much time and space multiquote saves?  Brandie you get an infraction for wasting posts.  Do I need to remind you all to look at the thread name


   

Almost done with the cleaning for now...now I have to figure out what to get my sister for her birthday. I keep threatening the Twilight DVD, but she wasn't a fan of the movie...she has promised me that she will read the books though. She's got her kindle so she'll get to them eventually.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Almost done with the cleaning for now...now I have to figure out what to get my sister for her birthday. I keep threatening the Twilight DVD, but she wasn't a fan of the movie...she has promised me that she will read the books though. She's got her kindle so she'll get to them eventually.



You know how long it took me to figure out what a kindle is.


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> Kim



By george, I think you got it!!




winotracy said:


> Bonus points to Kim for asking about multiquote and to Shelly for helping



oooohh. . . bonus points!! I must be on the good list!!!


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> oooohh. . . bonus points!! I must be on the good list!!!



You can sit by me.  I'm on the good list, too


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Almost done with the cleaning for now...now I have to figure out what to get my sister for her birthday. I keep threatening the Twilight DVD, but she wasn't a fan of the movie...she has promised me that she will read the books though. She's got her kindle so she'll get to them eventually.


 

I am not sure I would have been a fan of the movie if I hadn't read the books.  But since I have read the books . . .   The movie is sort of a companion to the books for me and not sure it can stand alone - for me at least.


----------



## chirurgeon

So, after I went through the clothes, I got the iron out to tackle the pile that fits.  More than I thought, luckily.  Running through stored stuff on the DVR.  And keeping up with my Nielsen diary.  I time shift practically all of my tv watching these days. Except when I get through all the stored up stuff on the dvr.  If I survive the ironing, I might get started on the fish extender embroidery.  I can knit on the baby blanket while the machine is working on the pockets.

Kim


----------



## mommyceratops

I probably could of played sorority life on facebook and got myself slapped into depression but instead I thought I would come and wish you you all a lot of fun and a good trip! I know you will have a lot of fun!!  Duh?!


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> oooohh. . . bonus points!! I must be on the good list!!!



For now.....



Madi100 said:


> You can sit by me.  I'm on the good list, too



That's what you always say.  Where's the proof of this


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Does the   cheering squad   have to be there at 6:45??



No Shelly. Muddy buddy hasn't posted a route or a finish time. As soon as they do we will let everyone know. Thanks for cheering us on, it will be a blast!  



OKW Lover said:


> Paul,
> Since Val & I aren't arriving at MCO until about 10:30, any idea if the event will still be going on then?  I'm guessing we won't get to WDW until close to noon.




I think the race will be over by the time you arrive Jeff.


----------



## ADP

OKW Lover said:


> Paul,
> Since Val & I aren't arriving at MCO until about 10:30, any idea if the event will still be going on then?  I'm guessing we won't get to WDW until close to noon.


I know I'm not Paul, but the race is supposed to start a 6:45AM.  Disney races rarely start on time.  My guess is we'll start around 7:00 or 7:15 and finish by 8:30.  There is a post race party, but I"m not sure how all that works yet.  



shellyminnie said:


> Does the   cheering squad   have to be there at 6:45??


We hope so, but you could certainly get to the finish line by 8:00AM to watch us finish and root us on!


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> You've been added.



Thanks Tracy. You da man!...........uh, WOman!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> That's what you always say.  Where's the proof of this




Well, I can't give you proof NOW, but I promise that at the end of the cruise I won't have pushed anyone overboard.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> Well, I can't give you proof NOW, but I promise that at the end of the cruise I won't have pushed anyone overboard.



We hope!


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon, all!

We went to the post office this morning to get our passports taken care of. We were the 5th family in line and there were for of us getting a passport. We were there for 1 hour, 40 minutes. Thank goodness my kids are fairly well behaved... otherwise it would have been terrible.  


ASK TRACY....

Not so much a question... but I just noticed that my kids are not on the first page of listed cruisers.  McKenzie - 12, Logan - 4 and Piper 2. And... we're celebrating my birthday. 

Two posts in one... not quite multi-quoting, but close.


----------



## LMO429

Wow! 9th thread!


----------



## OKW Lover

I just noticed that under your avatar you seem to be against skeet shooting.  Don't worry, they aren't an endangered specie.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> New thread. Awesome!



Nice job!



winotracy said:


> I got the last post, I got the last post



Congratulations!



3guysandagal said:


> I call SHENANIGANS!!!!



Me too! 



kab407 said:


> Hello #9!!!
> 
> I stopped home to drop off packages, groceries and grab some lunch.  I'm heading back out for cruise shopping.
> 
> I was at Target earlier.  I was checking and had a gaggle of 5 pre-teen girls in front of me all with Twilight in their hands.  Needless to say I though about a lot of you!



Awwww, she really likes us! 



Madi100 said:


> Did your Twilight come with a blow-up Edward?



  



Tonya2426 said:


> No!!!     But I did get a door knob hanger - it was the Walmart giveaway.  I just wish it said If the Feathers are A Flyin' Don't Come A Knockin' instead of Twilight Viewing Party In Progress.



Hmmmm,  



And the winner from number 8 is:

*DVCsince02  426 *
jeanigor  357 
ADP  265 
dpuck1998  264 
aspen37  220 
katscradle  200 
scarlett873  197 
georgemoe  196 
spaddy  153 
Madi100  138 
tickledtink33  126 
shellyminnie  110 
Launchpad11B  101 
DLBDS  82 
maiziezoe  81 
Dodie  71 
Tonya2426  68 
kab407  66 
winotracy  55 
3guysandagal  55 
chirurgeon  51 
dzneygirl  50 
MenashaCorp  50 
aGoofyMom  47 
cocowum  41 
Yvet  32 
exwdwcm  26 
stenogoddess  25 
lttlmc3  20 
OKW Lover  20 
halliesmommy01  19 
Disneybridein2k3  18 
kimisabella  16 
sandyh67  15 
cdnmickeylover  11 
rhett972  9 
firsttimemom  9 
LMO429  8 
Marla Hellwig  6 
aaronmckie  5 
UrsulasShadow  5 
Becx N Gav  3 
parrotheadlois  3 
crazydisneyman  3 
pershing  2 
experiment_627  2 
MrandMissVacation  2 
fakereadhed  2 
Nicole786  2 
IWISHFORDISNEY  1 
MerriePoppins  1 
disneyfan19712006  1 
Mary Jo  1 
dis2cruise  1 
DisneyKevin  1 
cv workout  1 
LudwigVB  1


----------



## scarlett873

House is clean...well most of it anyway...

I still have homework to do though...


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> I call SHENANIGANS!!!!



Insider trading   Put her in Martha prison!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Insider trading   Put her in Martha prison!



Howdy Puck!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> No Shelly. Muddy buddy hasn't posted a route or a finish time. As soon as they do we will let everyone know. Thanks for cheering us on, it will be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the race will be over by the time you arrive Jeff.



Based on the web site they stagger start.  We don't all start at once, there is even the possability that our 3 teams won't start at the same time.



ADP said:


> I know I'm not Paul, but the race is supposed to start a 6:45AM.  Disney races rarely start on time.  My guess is we'll start around 7:00 or 7:15 and finish by 8:30.  There is a post race party, but I"m not sure how all that works yet.
> 
> 
> We hope so, but you could certainly get to the finish line by 8:00AM to watch us finish and root us on!



I purchased passes for the beer/food at the end of the race for myself and team mate (Aaron and Paul can fight over the ticket)



DVCsince02 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, she really likes us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> And the winner from number 8 is:
> 
> *DVCsince02  426 *
> jeanigor  357
> ADP  265
> dpuck1998  264
> aspen37  220
> katscradle  200
> scarlett873  197
> georgemoe  196
> spaddy  153
> Madi100  138
> tickledtink33  126
> shellyminnie  110
> Launchpad11B  101
> DLBDS  82
> maiziezoe  81
> Dodie  71
> Tonya2426  68
> kab407  66
> winotracy  55
> 3guysandagal  55
> chirurgeon  51
> dzneygirl  50
> MenashaCorp  50
> aGoofyMom  47
> cocowum  41
> Yvet  32
> exwdwcm  26
> stenogoddess  25
> lttlmc3  20
> OKW Lover  20
> halliesmommy01  19
> Disneybridein2k3  18
> kimisabella  16
> sandyh67  15
> cdnmickeylover  11
> rhett972  9
> firsttimemom  9
> LMO429  8
> Marla Hellwig  6
> aaronmckie  5
> UrsulasShadow  5
> Becx N Gav  3
> parrotheadlois  3
> crazydisneyman  3
> pershing  2
> experiment_627  2
> MrandMissVacation  2
> fakereadhed  2
> Nicole786  2
> IWISHFORDISNEY  1
> MerriePoppins  1
> disneyfan19712006  1
> Mary Jo  1
> dis2cruise  1
> DisneyKevin  1
> cv workout  1
> LudwigVB  1



Darn that Aaron, be beat me by one post while I was riding the bike.



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy Puck!



Hey Paul! Good workout?


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey Paul! Good workout?



Real good! Feeling strong!


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Insider trading   Put her in Martha prison!



Hey!  You really want to be on the bad list don't you?


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Hey!  You really want to be on the bad list don't you?



You mean I'm not already?  Well, in that case I'll start kissing up more often, I thought I was already beyond saving


----------



## Launchpad11B

I figure I better post this before the twilight coven takes this thread over!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I see your gun up there...


and raise you one angsty vampire...


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I figure I better post this before the twilight coven takes this thread over!!!


 
Sparkly vampire alert!!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> I figure I better post this before the twilight coven takes this thread over!!!



Do they still call that a 203?


----------



## Launchpad11B

I have nothing against vampires. Especially Saleen!


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Do they still call that a 203?



Yup.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Yup.



Times certainly have changed though.  Its almost a completely different beast from what they were 35+ years ago.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Times certainly have changed though.  Its almost a completely different beast from what they were 35+ years ago.



M79 thump gun was what it used to be called.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I figure I better post this before the twilight coven takes this thread over!!!



Me likey!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> M79 thump gun was what it used to be called.


 

Y'all are just begging for more Twilight pictures, aren't you?

I'll give you a break and post this Twilight Vampire for you.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> M79 thump gun was what it used to be called.



If your going to post a grenade launcher!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> Y'all are just begging for more Twilight pictures, aren't you?
> 
> I'll give you a break and post this Twilight Vampire for you.



Thanks Tonya!  You know, Kate Beckinsale was also a vampire slayer!


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> If your going to post a grenade launcher!


 

If you are gonna post grenade launchers then I need to bring out the big guns (so to speak).


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks Tonya!  You know, Kate Beckinsale was also a vampire slayer!


 
We don't want vampire slayers!!!!  We love our sparkly vampires.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> I see your gun up there...
> 
> 
> and raise you one angsty vampire...





Tonya2426 said:


> Sparkly vampire alert!!!!!




Nice Ladies!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> If you are gonna post grenade launchers then I need to bring out the big guns (so to speak).



Every Edward pic will be followed by a hot vampire chick pic!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Every Edward pic will be followed by a hot vampire chick pic!


 
I see your sex kitten, wannabe vamp and raise you a sparkly, just a few years out of being jail bait vampire.


----------



## shellyminnie

Here's one for you Paul:






This was the gun my dad was carrying when he retired from the Public Safety Department. When he turned in his gun they had it engraved and put it into a shadow box.

He was very touched!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Now this is my kind of vampire






Kim

Why won't my picture work?  I used the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brackets?


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> M79 thump gun was what it used to be called.



I wasn't confusing them.  The 79 and the 203 co-existed for a while.  I remember using one on the range.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I see your sex kitten, wannabe vamp and raise you a sparkly, just a few years out of being jail bait vampire.



I raise you!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Public service announcement. Be careful when goggleing "vampire chicks" You wouldn't believe the sick stuff that comes up!!!


----------



## kab407

OMG!!!

This thread has certainly taken some very different twists and turns.

Guns and just-over-being-jail-bait vampires...........  

So anyone wanna go on a cruise?????


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> I wasn't confusing them.  The 79 and the 203 co-existed for a while.  I remember using one on the range.



That's right. You are an old school infantryman. I forgot about that.   Remember, I said old school.......not old!


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Here's one for you Paul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the gun my dad was carrying when he retired from the Public Safety Department. When he turned in his gun they had it engraved and put it into a shadow box.
> 
> He was very touched!!



Very nice Shelly!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Public service announcement. Be careful when goggleing "vampire chicks" You wouldn't believe the sick stuff that comes up!!!


 
I can only imagine.    

Around Christmas, my sister was trying to order something from Dick's Sporting Goods and just assumed the website would be Dicks.com.  Well, you can imagine what she came up with.      I will only call it Richard's Sporting Goods from now on.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I can only imagine.
> 
> Around Christmas, my sister was trying to order something from Dick's Sporting Goods and just assumed the website would be Dicks.com.  Well, you can imagine what she came up with.      I will only call it Richard's Sporting Goods from now on.



That's funny. I've done the same thing! It's a sick world!!


----------



## sandyh67

winotracy said:


> I certainly hope it takes 3-4 weeks, at least!


----------



## spaddy

I ended up spending most of the day finish Eclipse.  It was really good.  

I got Twilight from the Redbox for watching tonight.

I have to catch up on this thread before 10 and the boards shut down.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I like this Kim! I love him in Bones.



chirurgeon said:


> Now this is my kind of vampire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> Why won't my picture work?  I used the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brackets?


----------



## spaddy

Paul or Alicia.

Where did you get Bolt?  I saw it at the Redbox today, but the release day was suppose to be the 24th.  I was thinking about renting it for a $1 because I missed the end on the cruise.  I couldn't stay awake.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Kathy, 

 

Me, me, me..........


----------



## MerriePoppins

halliesmommy01 said:


> I like this Kim! I love him in Bones.




Halliesmommy and Kim !!!!  Don't ya just love Angel ?!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B  21
winotracy  12
Tonya2426  9

Wow, I have NEVER been in the Top 3!!!  lol  I know it will be short lived so I will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## halliesmommy01

spaddy said:


> Paul or Alicia.
> 
> Where did you get Bolt?  I saw it at the Redbox today, but the release day was suppose to be the 24th.  I was thinking about renting it for a $1 because I missed the end on the cruise.  I couldn't stay awake.



I bought it at Wal-Mart when I bought Twilight last night. 

Becky


----------



## Dodie

I didn't think Bolt was coming out until Tuesday!!!! I didn't see it today at Target when I was buying Twilight.  Bummer. We LOVED Bolt. Of course, we have a White German Shepherd who thinks she's infallible, just like Bolt. That doesn't hurt.

Our Bolt, Greta:


----------



## cocowum

spaddy said:


> Paul or Alicia.
> 
> Where did you get Bolt?  I saw it at the Redbox today, but the release day was suppose to be the 24th.  I was thinking about renting it for a $1 because I missed the end on the cruise.  I couldn't stay awake.



I picked it up at Walmart. I also used the $10 off bluray coupon. Here's the link to the coupons (from SD).  

BTW it was AWESOME!  

link is in post #8. 
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=1253641

I think they release Bluray's before the DVD's. I'm not really sure.


----------



## Dodie

*Don and Paul:*

My elusive non-posting DH, Phillip, has asked me to chime in and tell you that he very much appreciates the arsenal that has been posted in retaliation of Twilight and feels that one of those could be modified to shoot wooden stakes at the hearts of vampires and silver bullets at werewolves.

(He would have been all for skeet shooting from the ship too.) I love him anyway.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I didn't think Bolt was coming out until Tuesday!!!! I didn't see it today at Target when I was buying Twilight.  Bummer. We LOVED Bolt. Of course, we have a White German Shepherd who thinks she's infallible, just like Bolt. That doesn't hurt.
> 
> Our Bolt, Greta:



She's beautiful Dodie.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> This thread has certainly taken some very different twists and turns.
> 
> Guns and just-over-being-jail-bait vampires...........
> 
> So anyone wanna go on a cruise?????



I do, I do!

All guns and people with pointy teeth are going OVERBOARD.


----------



## FireDancer

Can anyone point me to the thread looking for pictures of our Moms for the podcast cruise?  I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## parrotheadlois

OK, does anyone have a packing list they recommend.  I've seen one on the cruise boards, but it seems excessive.   And I better start shopping now if that's the one you recommend  

thanks!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

FireDancer said:


> Can anyone point me to the thread looking for pictures of our Moms for the podcast cruise?  I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2122270

Here you go 

Becky


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> *Don and Paul:*
> 
> My elusive non-posting DH, Phillip, has asked me to chime in and tell you that he very much appreciates the arsenal that has been posted in retaliation of Twilight and feels that one of those could be modified to shoot wooden stakes at the hearts of vampires and silver bullets at werewolves.
> 
> (He would have been all for skeet shooting from the ship too.) I love him anyway.


 
Oh silly silly Phillip!!! Doesn't he know that stakes and silver bullets are simply myths in the world of Twilight and only a pack of werewolves or a fellow vampire will kill a Cullen.    And Twilight vampires can swim really fast so cruises are perfect for them - they can miss the boat and still catch the ship.


----------



## chirurgeon

This place has gotten a little crazy tonight.  Maybe it is a good thing Alex is taking it down for a few hours.  Of course I knew things were going to go off track when I heard the Twilight DVD was coming out this weekend.  I think tomorrow, we need SHOE talk.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> By george, I think you got it!!



She didn't get it by me Shelly. She got it by you.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi!  Just checking in before the big shut down tonight.

Gonna watch Twilight On Demand.


----------



## Dodie

Well.  Goodnight everyone.  Here's hoping all is well after the big upgrade tonight.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I have nothing against vampires. Especially Saleen!



Yum. Yum.


----------



## tickledtink33

See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## DVCsince02

I love this one.


----------



## georgemoe

Good evening and goodnight before the shutdown. Have fun with the guns and vampires.  

Watched Pineapple Express tonight.   What a terrible movie.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good night.  Everyone have a good rest of the evening.  

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Good night.  Everyone have a good rest of the evening.
> 
> Kim



Night Kim.


----------



## chirurgeon

We're back on.

Kim


----------



## crazydisneyman

Woo Hoo!


----------



## shellyminnie

Yeah!! We're back!! 


It's about time!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Yea!  The boards are back.  Thanks Alex, et al!!!


----------



## kab407

Hi Guys!!!!

Thank you Alex


----------



## OKW Lover

Seven weeks from right now, this will be our view of the terminal as we leave.


----------



## dpuck1998




----------



## DVCsince02

7 weeks, 7 weeks, we'll be on a cruise in 7 weeks!


----------



## georgemoe

Wow! That was a long break. Chat was available and still is. I'm surprised nobody checked in. Remy was worried.


----------



## spaddy

Hello everyone. Welcome back.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Wow! That was a long break. Chat was available and still is. I'm surprised nobody checked in. Remy was worried.



Cute pic Geroge!! I can't wait to see him when we go to Chefs in May!!


----------



## ADP

Back online!  Woot!!!  
Thank you Webmaster Alex and Team!


----------



## katscradle

WoW!Thanks Alex!
We are back.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> WoW!Thanks Alex!
> We are back.



How was the farm Kat??


----------



## chirurgeon

7 weeks from this moment I will be unpacking and getting ready for dinner.  Did everyone else get the email from Tracy about table mates at dinner? I said who I wanted to sit with, but I truly don't care who I eat with, as long as they are DIS'ers.

Kim


----------



## OKW Lover

chirurgeon said:


> 7 weeks from this moment I will be unpacking and getting ready for dinner.  Did everyone else get the email from Tracy about table mates at dinner? I said who I wanted to sit with, but I truly don't care who I eat with, as long as they are DIS'ers.
> 
> Kim


I got Tracy's email too.  I haven't responded yet, because frankly I couldn't limit my choice of table-mates to just 10-12.  I'm probably just going to tell her to put us with whoever the "left-overs" are.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Seven weeks from right now, this will be our view of the terminal as we leave.



Love these pics Jeff. Thanks!


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> I got Tracy's email too.  I haven't responded yet, because frankly I couldn't limit my choice of table-mates to just 10-12.  I'm probably just going to tell her to put us with whoever the "left-overs" are.



Keep in mind that you don't need to give me names of those you want to sit with.  I just know that a few were specific on who they wanted to sit with and there are a few that I don't want to sit with (just kidding!!!) so I wanted you all to have an option.  

It's actually much easier on me if you don't want to sit with anyone specifically.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> I got Tracy's email too.  I haven't responded yet, because frankly I couldn't limit my choice of table-mates to just 10-12.  I'm probably just going to tell her to put us with whoever the "left-overs" are.



I'm in the exact same boat Jeff and not sure how to respond. There are many we would love to dine with. I think I'm just going to request we get linked with other DIS couples and let DCL decide. I imagine that is how it would work.


----------



## chirurgeon

OKW Lover said:


> I got Tracy's email too.  I haven't responded yet, because frankly I couldn't limit my choice of table-mates to just 10-12.  I'm probably just going to tell her to put us with whoever the "left-overs" are.



I don't think it would be a bad plan to put groups that have DIS'ers and non DIS'ers.  I mean like having me and my step mom at a table with say, Mindy and her DH.  Judy has said she isn't a theme park person, so I don't know how she is going to handle all us crazy DIS'ers.  She doesn't seem to get the Disney is go much more than a theme park.

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I don't think it would be a bad plan to put groups that have DIS'ers and non DIS'ers.  I mean like having me and my step mom at a table with say, Mindy and her DH.  Judy has said she isn't a theme park person, so I don't know how she is going to handle all us crazy DIS'ers.  She doesn't seem to get the Disney is go much more than a theme park.
> 
> Kim



You guys are missing one very important thing.  Everyone in your cabin must be seated at the same table as you.  I just mainly need to know if you want to be seated with others going on this cruise for the DISUnplugged Podcast or not.  It's really that simple.  

I have to suggest who is sitting at each and every table within the group so I have asked the questions I did to help me in the process.  If you don't care who you sit with, tell me that.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I love this one.



I love that one as well!
You have good taste!


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Keep in mind that you don't need to give me names of those you want to sit with.  I just know that a few were specific on who they wanted to sit with and there are a few that I don't want to sit with (just kidding!!!) so I wanted you all to have an option.
> 
> It's actually much easier on me if you don't want to sit with anyone specifically.



Tracy, I would LIKE to sit with a few certain DIS'ers, but I understand not being able to sit with anyone in particular.  As long as they are DIS'ers. I understand that I have to sit at the same table as Judy (my step mom), but I was just thinking she would be a little more comfortable with a "mixed couple", like Mindy and her non-DIS'er DH.  

Kim


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> How was the farm Kat??



The farm was good.
After we went and made that visit to my B. father.
Thankful that is over with.
John was trying to explain our love of Disney to him and his wife.
I think they think we have lost our marbles.


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> 7 weeks from this moment I will be unpacking and getting ready for dinner.  Did everyone else get the email from Tracy about table mates at dinner? I said who I wanted to sit with, but I truly don't care who I eat with, as long as they are DIS'ers.
> 
> Kim





OKW Lover said:


> I got Tracy's email too.  I haven't responded yet, because frankly I couldn't limit my choice of table-mates to just 10-12.  I'm probably just going to tell her to put us with whoever the "left-overs" are.





georgemoe said:


> I'm in the exact same boat Jeff and not sure how to respond. There are many we would love to dine with. I think I'm just going to request we get linked with other DIS couples and let DCL decide. I imagine that is how it would work.



I am in agreement with all of you.  I don't really care who we sit with, just as long as they are DISers. This way I don't have to explain anything. You all get it.


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> The farm was good.
> After we went and made that visit to my B. father.
> Thankful that is over with.
> John was trying to explain our love of Disney to him and his wife.
> I think they think we have lost our marbles.



At least the visit is over.  I hope it went OK. Did you mention you were going on a Disney Cruise with 300 of your computer nut Disney friends?  .  That probably would have gone over just as well. 

Kim


----------



## DLBDS

kab407 said:


> I am in agreement with all of you.  I don't really care who we sit with, just as long as they are DISers. *This way I don't have to explain anything.* You all get it.



Hmmm. I never thought about it like that. I was planning on just replying with a "doesn't matter to me" response. For DH's sake (so he can sit with 'normal' people) I'll still just do whatever but I may have to play dumb..... "I have no idea what all this DIS stuff is all about, do you guys?" ...


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Woo Hoo!

Back up and running!

Thanks Alex and team!

Hi everyone!


----------



## 3guysandagal

OKW Lover said:


> I got Tracy's email too.  I haven't responded yet, because frankly I couldn't limit my choice of table-mates to just 10-12.  I'm probably just going to tell her to put us with whoever the "left-overs" are.



The only time I want to be a "Left-over" is if they are taking people out to be shot...


----------



## DLBDS

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!



I can't agree more.  I probably won't be much for chit chat anyway!


----------



## 3guysandagal

kab407 said:


> I am in agreement with all of you.  I don't really care who we sit with, just as long as they are DISers. This way I don't have to explain anything. You all get it.



I agree Kathy.

I would like to sit with certain Diser's as well, whether or not they want to sit with us is the question! 

Our boys can be a handful at times.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!



One of the things I love about a cruise is not having to stress about what to order at meals.  

Can't decide between two different appetizers?  No problem, they will bring you both!  

Want an appetizer for your meal?  Again, no problem.  

Want a meal for your appetizer?  Umm, actually I never tried that.

But having two deserts is definitely in the cards.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!



I just had the flashback of Bluto sitting in the cafeteria in "Animal House"


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!



I'm with you on that Paul.


----------



## tickledtink33

OKW Lover said:


> One of the things I love about a cruise is not having to stress about what to order at meals.
> 
> Can't decide between two different appetizers?  No problem, they will bring you both!
> 
> Want an appetizer for your meal?  Again, no problem.
> 
> Want a meal for your appetizer?  Umm, actually I never tried that.
> 
> *But having two deserts is definitely in the cards.  *



*TOTALLY AGREE!*

I am soooo glad the boards are back up.    That was a very long 5-6 hours.  I have been terrible lost all day.


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> I am in agreement with all of you.  I don't really care who we sit with, just as long as they are DISers. This way I don't have to explain anything. You all get it.



You have that backwards.
We don't have any explaining to do.
They need to do the explaining as to why they are not Diser's!


----------



## kab407

3guysandagal said:


> I just had the flashback of Bluto sitting in the cafeteria in "Animal House"



Note to self...bring Mickey poncho, just incase.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> At least the visit is over.  I hope it went OK. Did you mention you were going on a Disney Cruise with 300 of your computer nut Disney friends?  .  That probably would have gone over just as well.
> 
> Kim




Yes we told them about the cruise and our dis friends.
Trying to explain how you have friends that you have never met was a challenge. 
They had a little trouble grsping that one.
However my saving grace was that I have a cousin that has been a disney nut since she was a small child, so my father sort of understood the fascination with Disney, even though he has never been to disney.
But how do you have friends if you have not met these people yet?
Next topic!


----------



## DLBDS

OKW Lover said:


> One of the things I love about a cruise is not having to stress about what to order at meals.
> 
> *Can't decide between two different appetizers?  No problem, they will bring you both!  *
> 
> *Want an appetizer for your meal?  Again, no problem.  *
> 
> Want a meal for your appetizer?  Umm, actually I never tried that.
> 
> *But having two deserts is definitely in the cards.*



You sweet-talker you!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Keep in mind that you don't need to give me names of those you want to sit with.  I just know that a few were specific on who they wanted to sit with and there are *a few that I don't want to sit with *(just kidding!!!) so I wanted you all to have an option.
> 
> It's actually much easier on me if you don't want to sit with anyone specifically.



Hey, I'm right here...at least talk about me behind my back!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!



I'm with you, I'll be starving after the big race 

In case anyone forgot 

http://www.firstgiving.com/dismud


----------



## DLBDS

Is anyone else finding the DIS unbearably slow this evening? Maybe something to do with the maintenance/upgrade?


----------



## tickledtink33

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone else finding the DIS unbearably slow this evening? Maybe something to do with the maintenance/upgrade?



paaainfully slow


----------



## DLBDS

tickledtink33 said:


> paaainfully slow



I think AskTracy is behind it. She must have put in a request during the 'upgrade'.


----------



## Madi100

Good evening all.  Gone for the big shut-down, so I didn't miss much.  I would love to dine with other DIS'er, but thinking maybe I just want to play it by ear.  I don't know.


----------



## katscradle

It's very slow.
I was thinking it was the computer, 
but I shut down and restarted and it's still slow.


----------



## dpuck1998

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone else finding the DIS unbearably slow this evening? Maybe something to do with the maintenance/upgrade?





tickledtink33 said:


> paaainfully slow


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone else finding the DIS unbearably slow this evening? Maybe something to do with the maintenance/upgrade?





tickledtink33 said:


> paaainfully slow





DLBDS said:


> I think AskTracy is behind it. She must have put in a request during the 'upgrade'.





katscradle said:


> It's very slow.
> I was thinking it was the computer,
> but I shut down and restarted and it's still slow.



I told John the other day it is not your computer. It's been like this for me since Friday. Takes about 60-90 seconds after "Post Reply" to start composing a reply. Then when done, up to 120 seconds after "Submit Reply" for it to actually post. So up to 5 minutes per reply. 

I'll be calling it a night on the DIS so everyone have a good one. Hopefully it is better tomorrow.


----------



## Madi100

DH is thinking he wants to stay at SSR after the cruise instead of BWV.  Is it still possible to change resorts?  Or is changing resorts like cancelling?


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> Good evening all.  Gone for the big shut-down, so I didn't miss much.  I would love to dine with other DIS'er, but thinking maybe I just want to play it by ear.  I don't know.



I've already replied that it doesn't matter to me. Keep in mind that she still needs all of your information in this case. I misunderstood this and replied back without all of our details.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> DH is thinking he wants to stay at SSR after the cruise instead of BWV.  Is it still possible to change resorts?  Or is changing resorts like cancelling?



If your DVC Members you can change resorts no problem.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> If your DVC Members you can change resorts no problem.




Yeah we are.  But, I didn't know if we are within the certin timeframe that we couldn't.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> DH is thinking he wants to stay at SSR after the cruise instead of BWV.  Is it still possible to change resorts?  Or is changing resorts like cancelling?



If you are staying on DVC points your reservation is still more than 31 days out so there is no penalty.  But to answer your question, yes, you will get a cancellation # for BWV and a new reservation # for SSR.  It's possibe that SSR could be sold out as the dates you are looking for are less than 60 days away.  Doesn't hurt to check though.  

But won't it be easier to get to the BWV from the DU bus at the Dolphin than it will be to SSR.  You may still need a taxi but BWV is just around the corner.  Why does your DH want to switch to SSR?  To get further away from all your computernut friends perhaps.


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> I've already replied that it doesn't matter to me. Keep in mind that she still needs all of your information in this case. I misunderstood this and replied back without all of our details.



The problem is there is a question Do you want to be linked with the Podcast cruisers and you said "It doesn't matter".  That question needs to be a yes or a no.  What it sounds like is you want to be linked but it doesn't matter who you sit with.  

If you don't want to be linked with the Podcast cruisers, I don't need any other information.  If you do, I have to fill out forms with everyone's names, room number and age.  I also have to assign tables.  I'm trying to make this a little easier on me by having you give me your room numbers and the number of adults and children so I can figure out the tables without having to go into your reservation.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll be to busy eating to worry about who's at my table. I just hope no one loses a finger in the feeding frenzy!



Now you see, I'm the opposite.  You'll be throwing food at me to get me to shut up.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> DH is thinking he wants to stay at SSR after the cruise instead of BWV.  Is it still possible to change resorts?  Or is changing resorts like cancelling?



OMG Nicole, can we switch ressies?  We are at SSR and want boardwalk!


----------



## tiggerbell

This is the only vampire that's ever had my heart... and it's not a very good photo... 






This is better...






OK - I'm happy now...


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> If you are staying on DVC points your reservation is still more than 31 days out so there is no penalty.  But to answer your question, yes, you will get a cancellation # for BWV and a new reservation # for SSR.  It's possibe that SSR could be sold out as the dates you are looking for are less than 60 days away.  Doesn't hurt to check though.
> 
> But won't it be easier to get to the BWV from the DU bus at the Dolphin than it will be to SSR.  You may still need a taxi but BWV is just around the corner.  Why does your DH want to switch to SSR?  To get further away from all your computernut friends perhaps.




We just really like being close to DTD.  But, I think we're going to have to stay.  I didn't realize that SSR is more points.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> We just really like being close to DTD.  But, I think we're going to have to stay.  I didn't realize that SSR is more points.



Really?  You must have standard view at the BWV.  That's what I usually book if I can.  I know that BWV preferred view is more points than SSR.  

I have been a DVC member for a long time and just about have the current point charts memorized as they have been the same for quite a few years.  Now that they are changing for 2010 I am constantly having to refer to them.  It is driving me crazy.  I now keep a hard copy of the new charts at work and at home so I can grab them quickly if I need to.


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> Really?  You must have standard view at the BWV.  That's what I usually book if I can.  I know that BWV preferred view is more points than SSR.
> 
> I have been a DVC member for a long time and just about have the current point charts memorized as they have been the same for quite a few years.  Now that they are changing for 2010 I am constantly having to refer to them.  It is driving me crazy.  I now keep a hard copy of the new charts at work and at home so I can grab them quickly if I need to.



We just really like our home resort of SSR.  However, I'm not sure it's going to work anyway.  So, we might just stick with BWV, and yes, we have a standard view.  Hope it's good.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG Nicole, can we switch ressies?  We are at SSR and want boardwalk!



We need  a 1 bedroom, though, and I didn't realize that SSR is more points.  So, I don't think it will work.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Now you see, I'm the opposite.  You'll be throwing food at me to get me to shut up.



Throw food!!! ..........As in waste delicious morsels?!?!.......


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## Yvet

Goodmorning to y'all......

How is everybody doing this monday???


----------



## Yvet

dvcsince02 said:


> you'll be throwing food at me to get me to shut up.



*food fight !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning!


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> This is the only vampire that's ever had my heart... and it's not a very good photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'm happy now...



aaahhh...Dr. Noah Drake


----------



## kab407

Morning 

Monday!!!

So is Monday Nassua or CC? I have absolutely no idea what the schedule is other then when to get on and when I'll be tossed off.


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Morning
> 
> Monday!!!
> 
> So is Monday Nassua or CC? I have absolutely no idea what the schedule is other then when to get on and when I'll be tossed off.



Nassau.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Now you see, I'm the opposite.  You'll be throwing food at me to get me to shut up.



Noted. 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


>





Yvet said:


> Goodmorning to y'all......
> 
> How is everybody doing this monday???





cocowum said:


> Good Morning!





kab407 said:


> Morning
> 
> Monday!!!
> 
> So is Monday Nassua or CC? I have absolutely no idea what the schedule is other then when to get on and when I'll be tossed off.



Good morning all. 

Boards are much better (fast) today.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Nassau.



Thanks Tracy!


----------



## dpuck1998

Hi all, anyone else still trying to wake up the morning?  Ugh...stupid Mondays.


----------



## winotracy

I know a lot of you guys don't care who you sit with for dinner, but I really need to know if you want to be seated with our group of cruisers or on your own.  Even if you are linked with others or don't care who you sit with at your individual table, if you want to be in the area of the dining room and on the same rotation and the DISUnplugged cruisers, I need you to answer all the questions.  If you say you don't care if you are linked with the group, I will not be linking you to the group.  Some are making this much more complicated than it needs to be.  

I was planning on sending out an email about the transfers but I will have to rethink the wording so it may not happen today.  Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> I know a lot of you guys don't care who you sit with for dinner, but I really need to know if you want to be seated with our group of cruisers or on your own. Even if you are linked with others or don't care who you sit with at your individual table, if you want to be in the area of the dining room and on the same rotation and the DISUnplugged cruisers, I need you to answer all the questions. If you say you don't care if you are linked with the group, I will not be linking you to the group. Some are making this much more complicated than it needs to be.


Sorry for causing trouble.


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning Peeps!

7 weeks from today we will be docking in Nassau!

I just realized yesterday that next week is spring break.  That means I'll be home with 3 kids all week. 

Nicole, no worries.  It would have been cool to switch, but oh well.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> This is the only vampire that's ever had my heart... and it's not a very good photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I'm happy now...



Now how did I know you were going to dig that up!!


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> I was planning on sending out an email about the transfers but I will have to rethink the wording so it may not happen today.  Keep your fingers crossed for me


Fingers and toes crossed Tracy!  



DVCsince02 said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 7 weeks from today we will be docking in Nassau!


Woo!!!  



georgemoe said:


> Noted.
> 
> Good morning everyone.





scarlett873 said:


>





Yvet said:


> Goodmorning to y'all......
> 
> How is everybody doing this monday???





cocowum said:


> Good Morning!





kab407 said:


> Morning
> 
> Monday!!!



Good morning everyone!


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Sorry for causing trouble.



I'm not singling anyone out, a number of people are missing this so I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning Everyone!!! 

I guess I am glad the boards were shut down over the weekend, otherwise I bet there would have been a bunch more to catch up on.

I applied for my passport on Saturday morning, it took longer to drive the 2 miles to the post office than it did to wait behind a family and have all my stuff processed. And the clerk was SUPER friendly...come to think of it, every clerk I have encountered at that post office has been friendly and helpful.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning, everyone!  Not only is it Monday, but it is the first day of school after ten days of no school.  And, my kids have been gone for all of that time.  Madi is still tired after spending the weekend with her cousin.


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> I know a lot of you guys don't care who you sit with for dinner, but I really need to know if you want to be seated with our group of cruisers or on your own.  Even if you are linked with others or don't care who you sit with at your individual table, if you want to be in the area of the dining room and on the same rotation and the DISUnplugged cruisers, I need you to answer all the questions.  If you say you don't care if you are linked with the group, I will not be linking you to the group.  Some are making this much more complicated than it needs to be.
> 
> I was planning on sending out an email about the transfers but I will have to rethink the wording so it may not happen today.  Keep your fingers crossed for me




Sorry, Tracy.  I was thinking that you meant for specific requests only.  I'll fill it out after I ask DH what he wants to do.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> I guess I am glad the boards were shut down over the weekend, otherwise I bet there would have been a bunch more to catch up on.


This was the best weekend to have the boards shut down (I guess there's never really a good time).  The weather was beautiful here and it allowed me to get outside and enjoy time with my daughter and get a jump on some yard work.  



Madi100 said:


> Good morning, everyone!  Not only is it Monday, but it is the first day of school after ten days of no school.  And, my kids have been gone for all of that time.  Madi is still tired after spending the weekend with her cousin.


Our Spring Break starts up in a few weeks.  We usually would spend it in Orlando, but with the podcast cruise this year and the fact that our Spring Break coincides with Easter we will not go.  The crowds the week before Easter are lousy.


----------



## DVCsince02

Just to clarify Tracy....

If you want to sit with other DISers, then respond.  
If you want to sit with someone specific, then respond.

If you want to sit with who ever the cruise sits you with, do NOT repond.

Right?


----------



## ADP

I filled out my daughters online activity registration for the Oceaneer's Lab last Saturday night.  Just a reminder for those who are bringing children on the cruise to make sure to register your children in advance.  

Filling out the information was quick and easy.  I assume it will save you some time during the check-in process at the port.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone! When did we come back up? Yesterday afternoon was excruciating.


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> .
> 
> Our Spring Break starts up in a few weeks.  We usually would spend it in Orlando, but with the podcast cruise this year and the fact that our Spring Break coincides with Easter we will not go.  The crowds the week before Easter are lousy.



Normally our Spring Break is over Easter, but this year it was not, which was great for us.  DH runs a grocery store, and he can not take off any time during that week.


----------



## DVCsince02

I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's great Jen!!!


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Just to clarify Tracy....
> 
> If you want to sit in the area of the dining room with other DISers, then respond.
> If you want to sit at a table with someone specific and in the area of the dining room with other DISers, then respond.
> 
> If you want to sit with who ever the cruise sits you with or with someone specific but NOT with other DISers, do NOT repond.
> 
> Right?



Correct as modified above.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome!!!  
Jambo or Kidani?


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> That's great Jen!!!



Thanks!  I am still waitlisted for an Epcot resort, but excited about AKV too.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kidani or Jambo?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am glad it is official!!!


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> We just really like our home resort of SSR.  However, I'm not sure it's going to work anyway.  So, we might just stick with BWV, and yes, we have a standard view.  Hope it's good.



I feel the same way about SSR.  It has been a long time since we have stayed there and I miss it a little.  I am excited for a stay at BCV thought.



winotracy said:


> Nassau.



7 weeks from now I will be getting ready to go to our Dolphin Encounter.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Kidani or Jambo?



Jambo - main house


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is sweet! Good for you Jen.


----------



## jeanigor

48 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Jambo - main house



Awesome.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I am glad it is official!!!



Hey Todd!  I made a ressie for 2 at Chefs de France on the 15th at 3pm.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Todd!  I made a ressie for 2 at Chefs de France on the 15th at 3pm.



Sit with us!!! Sit with us!!! Sit with us!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Todd!  I made a ressie for 2 at Chefs de France on the 15th at 3pm.



Another awesome!!! Can't wait to see little Remy!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Todd!  I made a ressie for 2 at Chefs de France on the 15th at 3pm.



Is 3 PM still lunch?  I was trying to talk DH into it because that whole Ratauoille thing sounds like fun.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Sit with us!!! Sit with us!!! Sit with us!!!



So it would now be, "Sept femmes fatale et les trois hommes de chance", okay.


----------



## DVCsince02

Yes, 3 is the last seating for lunch.


----------



## shellyminnie

spaddy said:


> Is 3 PM still lunch?  I was trying to talk DH into it because that whole Ratauoille thing sounds like fun.



Remy is there until 6 p.m. I think!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Jambo - main house


Super!  That's where will be.


----------



## DVCsince02

OMG, 48 days?!?!?!

Anyone want a countdown chain for their kids (or yourself )?


----------



## aGoofyMom

Morning all!  

I had an awesome weekend.  I danced my first solo & stole the show!  The crowd drowned out my music!

And I saw Twilight for the first time! 

Now I can finally settle down a little and get organized for this cruise!  I may even get my FE started this week...or get the FE gifts done...gotta start somehwere!

Good thing DD found herself a perfect pirate outfit!  MUCH less work for me!


----------



## DVCsince02

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I had an awesome weekend.  I danced my first solo & stole the show!  The crowd drowned out my music!



Congrats!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, 3 is the last seating for lunch.





shellyminnie said:


> Remy is there until 6 p.m. I think!



It really sounds like fun.  I am hoping to talk DH into it.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG, 48 days?!?!?!
> 
> Anyone want a countdown chain for their kids (or yourself )?



I was thinking the same thing - we always make a countdown chain for disney - would it be mean of me to do one if the kids aren't coming with us?????


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I had an awesome weekend.  I danced my first solo & stole the show!  The crowd drowned out my music!



Awesome!!!!! I knew you would do well.


----------



## exwdwcm

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I had an awesome weekend. I danced my first solo & stole the show! The crowd drowned out my music!
> !


awesome- what kind of dancing? 

morning all, another Monday.  I had a dream i was going on a cruise last night! 

we saw disney on ice yesterday, Will had great fun, but fell asleep during the last third, with Peter Pan (my fav and his nursery theme!).    it was great fun with my mom, sister and Will's cousins.   all were well-behaved!  

about to put some pins on ebay to make some extra cruise cash.  i've had some of these a while and i am not a pin collector, so figure i should sell them!


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> I was thinking the same thing - we always make a countdown chain for disney - would it be mean of me to do one if the kids aren't coming with us?????




We haven't told our kids yet.


----------



## jeanigor

Combined threads so far:

1. jeanigor - 4090
2. scarlett873 - 2874
3. DVCsince02 - 2688
4. dpuck1998 - 2258
5. cocowum - 1392
6. aspen37 - 1371
7. kab407 - 1351
8. Launchpad11B - 1298
9. georgemoe - 1062
10. ADP - 1010
11. shellyminnie - 964
12. DLBDS - 931
13. spaddy - 921
14. winotracy - 888
15. MenashaCorp - 852
16. Madi100 - 832
17. katscradle - 804
18. tickledtink33 - 693
19. UrsulasShadow - 640
20. Tonya2426 - 562

Thread #8 (3/10/2009-3/21/2009):
57 posters
3 new posters
First time Kevin visited us since Thread #3
AskTracy ended Thread #8 with a combine 888 posts....spooky.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> We haven't told our kids yet.



About either trip? Or just the one in May?


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> Congrats!





jeanigor said:


> Awesome!!!!! I knew you would do well.





exwdwcm said:


> awesome- what kind of dancing?



Thanks!  
It was belly dance...I was in a couple of numbers, but for my solo I was dancing with silk veil fans...I have blisters & splinters but I wouldn't trade it for the world...

and until I can find a self-cleaning house - I need to get in gear!  (which means I will be back later


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Combined threads so far:
> 
> 1. jeanigor - 4090
> 2. scarlett873 - 2874
> 3. DVCsince02 - 2688
> 4. dpuck1998 - 2258
> 5. cocowum - 1392
> 6. aspen37 - 1371
> 7. kab407 - 1351
> 8. Launchpad11B - 1298
> 9. georgemoe - 1062
> 10. ADP - 1010
> 11. shellyminnie - 964
> 12. DLBDS - 931
> 13. spaddy - 921
> 14. winotracy - 888
> 15. MenashaCorp - 852
> 16. Madi100 - 832
> 17. katscradle - 804
> 18. tickledtink33 - 693
> 19. UrsulasShadow - 640
> 20. Tonya2426 - 562
> 
> Thread #8 (3/10/2009-3/21/2009):
> 57 posters
> 3 new posters
> First time Kevin visited us since Thread #3
> AskTracy ended Thread #8 with a combine 888 posts....spooky.


Woo!  Top 10!!!  

I have a question for everyone.  I have food on my mind for some reason today.  
What is everyone looking forward to trying for the first time or eating again on the cruise?  What are some good food suggestions?  
I'm looking forward to trying the chocolate souflette for the first time.  I'm also looking forward to trying the jumbo shrimp during the welcome buffet.  I'm a big fan of good fruit, so I'm hopeful the fruit on the cruise will be large, ripe, and plentiful.    For some reason, we can't seem to get good fruit here in the midwest.


----------



## scarlett873

dvcsince02 said:


> i just got akv-sv for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## dzneygirl

Good morning!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> We haven't told our kids yet.



Uh oh............  My kids have known all along, and they are excited to spend the week at my parents house, but, just yesterday my younger daughter asked why she couldn't come, and I already started to get upset - I can just imagine what's going to happen when its time to leave.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey Jen...what kind of room do we have booked for that first post-cruise night? I can never remember...

I know for Friday and Saturday that we'll be moved to concierge, I think...but that has nothing to do with the Thursday night room...

Did I mention  that Jen's over at AKL post-cruise? And that she's joining us for Chefs? 

Just in case you didn't catch it before...


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> Woo!  Top 10!!!
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  I have food on my mind for some reason today.
> What is everyone looking forward to trying for the first time or eating again on the cruise?  What are some good food suggestions?
> I'm looking forward to trying the chocolate souflette for the first time.  I'm also looking forward to trying the jumbo shrimp during the welcome buffet.  I'm a big fan of good fruit, so I'm hopeful the fruit on the cruise will be large, ripe, and plentiful.    For some reason, we can't seem to get good fruit here in the midwest.



There are lots of things, but since you mentioned fruit.

On the Welcome Aboard buffet there is Strawberry Soup.  It is amazing.  

I am also looking forward to eating some Mickey Bars.  I had never had one before.  I am usually pretty full at WDW and too cheap to buy a bar when I am not really hungry.  

At Palo I had the Lobster and Marscapone Ravoli.  If they still have that I am looking forward to having it again.


Now I am starving.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> About either trip? Or just the one in May?



Just May.  Theyu are excited about June, well Emma is at least.



ADP said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I have food on my mind for some reason today.
> What is everyone looking forward to trying for the first time or eating again on the cruise?  What are some good food suggestions?
> I'm looking forward to trying the chocolate souflette for the first time.  I'm also looking forward to trying the jumbo shrimp during the welcome buffet.  I'm a big fan of good fruit, so I'm hopeful the fruit on the cruise will be large, ripe, and plentiful.    For some reason, we can't seem to get good fruit here in the midwest.



I don't think there is any one specific item other then the souffle that I am looking forward to.  I like to try new things so I am looking forward to that and since it's already paid for, I won't feel bad if I don't like it and and get something else.



scarlett873 said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> This was the best weekend to have the boards shut down (I guess there's never really a good time).  The weather was beautiful here and it allowed me to get outside and enjoy time with my daughter and get a jump on some yard work.
> 
> 
> Our Spring Break starts up in a few weeks.  We usually would spend it in Orlando, but with the podcast cruise this year and the fact that our Spring Break coincides with Easter we will not go.  The crowds the week before Easter are lousy.



Same here, we cleaned up the garage and spent both sat and sun outside the majority of the day.  I did take a nap on Sunday...that was nice.



DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



W00T, see ya there!



DVCsince02 said:


> Jambo - main house



You can come visit our Jambo room!!



ADP said:


> Woo!  Top 10!!!
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  I have food on my mind for some reason today.
> What is everyone looking forward to trying for the first time or eating again on the cruise?  What are some good food suggestions?
> I'm looking forward to trying the chocolate souflette for the first time.  I'm also looking forward to trying the jumbo shrimp during the welcome buffet.  I'm a big fan of good fruit, so I'm hopeful the fruit on the cruise will be large, ripe, and plentiful.    For some reason, we can't seem to get good fruit here in the midwest.



I'm most looking forward to the Palo brunch.  The food there was awesome!!


----------



## winotracy

I almost forgot to mention, if you are not booked for the cruise through Dreams Unlimited Travel but want to join in on linking the dining, please send me an email.  I'll need additional information from you since I don't have access to your reservation, but you certainly can join in with dinner.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> I almost forgot to mention, if you are not booked for the cruise through Dreams Unlimited Travel but want to join in on linking the dining, please send me an email.  I'll need additional information from you since I don't have access to your reservation, but you certainly can join in with dinner.



  Who would do that!


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Uh oh............  My kids have known all along, and they are excited to spend the week at my parents house, but, just yesterday my younger daughter asked why she couldn't come, and I already started to get upset - I can just imagine what's going to happen when its time to leave.



That's exactly why we are waiting until about 2 weeks before.



scarlett873 said:


> Hey Jen...what kind of room do we have booked for that first post-cruise night? I can never remember...
> 
> I know for Friday and Saturday that we'll be moved to concierge, I think...but that has nothing to do with the Thursday night room...
> 
> Did I mention  that Jen's over at AKL post-cruise? And that she's joining us for Chefs?
> 
> Just in case you didn't catch it before...



Studio Sav. View Jambo House



dpuck1998 said:


> W00T, see ya there!
> 
> You can come visit our Jambo room!!



Don, did you just invite me to your room?


----------



## dpuck1998

Is this the Bizzaro thread?

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 270
User Name 	Posts
Launchpad11B  26
winotracy 	     21
DVCsince02     17
shellyminnie     14
Madi100 	     14
georgemoe 	     14
dpuck1998 	     13
ADP 	             13
chirurgeon 	     13
Tonya2426 	     11
3guysandagal   11
scarlett873      11
OKW Lover 	      9
kab407 	      9
spaddy 	      8
katscradle 	      8
tickledtink33     8
jeanigor 	      8
Dodie 	      7
DLBDS 	      6
halliesmommy01 5
kimisabella 	      2
MerriePoppins    2
Yvet 	              2
MenashaCorp    2
cocowum 	      2
aGoofyMom       2
exwdwcm 	       1
Disneybridein2k3 1
UrsulasShadow   1
maiziezoe 	       1
crazydisneyman  1
tiggerbell 	       1
LMO429 	       1
dzneygirl 	       1
parrotheadlois    1
FireDancer 	       1
mommyceratops  1
sandyh67 	        1


I'm too lazy to edit it for easy reading


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> I have a question for everyone.  I have food on my mind for some reason today.
> What is everyone looking forward to trying for the first time or eating again on the cruise?  What are some good food suggestions?
> I'm looking forward to trying the chocolate souflette for the first time.  I'm also looking forward to trying the jumbo shrimp during the welcome buffet.  I'm a big fan of good fruit, so I'm hopeful the fruit on the cruise will be large, ripe, and plentiful.    For some reason, we can't seem to get good fruit here in the midwest.



As long as it isn't food I have to cook or clean up after, it's on my list


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Who would do that!



I know some people just booked through DCL and can no longer switch their ressie


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Don, did you just invite me to your room?


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> I just got AKV-SV for after the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Since Tracy asked, does anyone want to sit with me and Chris on the cruise?


----------



## Dodie

Wow. There were a couple of minutes there when I was getting that dreaded database error message! AACK!!!! Things were running really slow beforehand, so I hope all is well.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Since Tracy asked, does anyone want to sit with me and Chris on the cruise?



We'll sit with you!!!!! I don't think Jaime would mind!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Since Tracy asked, does anyone want to sit with me and Chris on the cruise?


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Hey Jen...what kind of room do we have booked for that first post-cruise night? I can never remember...
> 
> I know for Friday and Saturday that we'll be moved to concierge, I think...but that has nothing to do with the Thursday night room...
> 
> Did I mention  that Jen's over at AKL post-cruise? And that she's joining us for Chefs?
> 
> Just in case you didn't catch it before...



Why do I have this feeling Matt and Chris are going to have to pry you two appart when you have to leave for home?


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> The problem is there is a question Do you want to be linked with the Podcast cruisers and you said "It doesn't matter".  That question needs to be a yes or a no.  What it sounds like is you want to be linked but it doesn't matter who you sit with.
> 
> If you don't want to be linked with the Podcast cruisers, I don't need any other information.  If you do, I have to fill out forms with everyone's names, room number and age.  I also have to assign tables.  I'm trying to make this a little easier on me by having you give me your room numbers and the number of adults and children so I can figure out the tables without having to go into your reservation.



Ok....

NO. I do NOT want to be linked to Podcast Crusiers.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Wow. There were a couple of minutes there when I was getting that dreaded database error message! AACK!!!! Things were running really slow beforehand, so I hope all is well.



Me too. Hopefully just working the kinks out. :crossing fingers smiley: I doubt Sunday put it through the ringer....


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Why do I have this feeling Matt and Chris are going to have to pry you two appart when you have to leave for home?



Isn't that one of Don's fantasies?


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> As long as it isn't food I have to cook or clean up after, it's on my list



Amen to that


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Wow. There were a couple of minutes there when I was getting that dreaded database error message! AACK!!!! Things were running really slow beforehand, so I hope all is well.



Got that as well...looks okay now though.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Why do I have this feeling Matt and Chris are going to have to pry you two appart when you have to leave for home?





jeanigor said:


> Isn't that one of Don's fantasies?


----------



## DVCsince02

Forgot to mention we are 2nd (late) seating.

So it's:
Jen & Chris
Brandie & Matt
Shelly & Jamie
Don & Tamra and family
Nicole & James and girls


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Why do I have this feeling Matt and Chris are going to have to pry you two appart when you have to leave for home?



Can you feel the excitement?


----------



## jeanigor

I can see someone is trying to be the leader for #9.....


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Since Tracy asked, does anyone want to sit with me and Chris on the cruise?



Jen, if you don't have anyone yet, we'd dine with you.  We have two children with us, though, if that makes a difference.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Forgot to mention we are 2nd (late) seating.
> 
> So it's:
> Jen & Chris
> Brandie & Matt
> Shelly & Jamie
> Don & Tamra and family.



ARe theere tables for 12?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I can see someone is trying to be the leader for #9.....




Nope, I've actually multi-quoted a few times, thank you very much.  Just excited today, especially since we aren't in SSR anymore.

Nicole, I'll put you in my group too.  We shall see what they come up with.



Now slightly changing subject.  Chris needs a new car.  The Jeep is getting up in years and he mainly drives it to and from work.  We use my Acadia for everything else.  Can anyone recommend a cheap (15K or less) sedan (4 door) for us?


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Forgot to mention we are 2nd (late) seating.
> 
> So it's:
> Jen & Chris
> Brandie & Matt
> Shelly & Jamie
> Don & Tamra and family
> Nicole & John and girls




I'm just the president of the John Club.  But, I'm married to James.  As much as I'd love to dine with John, I think he's going to be hiding.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I'm just the president of the John Club.  But, I'm married to James.  As much as I'd love to dine with John, I think he's going to be hiding.



 I guess she really is excited today!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> ARe theere tables for 12?


 
Based on Tracy's e-mail, I think just 4, 6, or 8.  But I could be wrong.  It's rare, but does occasionally happen...


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Wow. There were a couple of minutes there when I was getting that dreaded database error message! AACK!!!! Things were running really slow beforehand, so I hope all is well.



Hi Dodie. I was getting the same. DIS seems to be Jeckyl and Hyde for me today. It was normal than slow, then normal, etc...... Even though other sites were fine and my VPN into work steady, I decided to reboot the laptop. Much better now or at least I hope. We'll see when I hit the "Submit Reply" button.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Based on Tracy's e-mail, I think just 4, 6, or 8.  *But I could be wrong.*  It's rare, but does occasionally happen...



Perish the thought.


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> Are there tables for 12?







Madi100 said:


> I'm just the president of the John Club.  But, I'm married to James.  As much as I'd love to dine with John, I think he's going to be hiding.



DOH!  I knew it began with a J.



tiggerbell said:


> Based on Tracy's e-mail, I think just 4, 6, or 8.  But I could be wrong.  It's rare, but does occasionally happen...



We shall see what Tracy/DCL says.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Perish the thought.


 
_*I know, right???* _


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> ARe theere tables for 12?





tiggerbell said:


> Based on Tracy's e-mail, I think just 4, 6, or 8.  But I could be wrong.  It's rare, but does occasionally happen...



We are restricted to tables of 4, 6 and 8 if you want to be linked to the DISUnplugged group.  If you want a group of 12 you will be split among two tables.


----------



## jeanigor

Since my cabin-mate doesn't frequent the boards, what do I have to catch him up on since the 75 day mark? (Cruise related only...)

•Dreams Unlimited transfers
•Dining Rotation linking
•Muddy Buddy
•????


----------



## aGoofyMom

kimisabella said:


> Uh oh............  My kids have known all along, and they are excited to spend the week at my parents house, but, just yesterday my younger daughter asked why she couldn't come, and I already started to get upset - I can just imagine what's going to happen when its time to leave.




I went without DD last year - I made her a shirt with a pouty Tink on it that said my Mom went to Disney World and left me at HOME!

I told her she should wear it to school!  

Of course it helped that I went with my sister and left her at home with Daddy!


----------



## DLBDS

aGoofyMom said:


> *I went without DD last year* - I made her a shirt with a pouty Tink on it that said my Mom went to Disney World and left me at HOME!
> 
> I told her she should wear it to school!
> 
> Of course it helped that I went with my sister and left her at home with Daddy!



I did that in '07. I don't think I could do it again though. I felt a bit guilty while I was there.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> We are restricted to tables of 4, 6 and 8 if you want to be linked to the DISUnplugged group.  If you want a group of 12 you will be split among two tables.



Thank you Tracy!
Since there are 3 groups of 2, I can add one more group of 2 or 2 singles if interested, let me know.



DLBDS said:


> I did that in '07. I don't think I could do it again though. I felt a bit guilty while I was there.



We don't feel guilty because they are going on the same cruise in June with us.  Just going to miss them.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Since Tracy asked, does anyone want to sit with me and Chris on the cruise?


Um...hellooooooooooooo...ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!! 



Oh...and Matthew...


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> We don't feel guilty because they are going on the same cruise in June with us.  Just going to miss them.



As I am sure they will miss you!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Um...hellooooooooooooo...ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and Matthew...



I was waiting for that......


----------



## Madi100

We've gone twice without our kids now.  The poor things   I tell people that, and they feel so sorry for my kids.  However, they have been 4 and 5 times.  I'm not feeling too badly for them.  Besides, they are going on the cruise, and I kind of wish that was the trip they weren't going on. But, we'll have lots of fun.


----------



## Yvet

Emiel and I would love to sit with you all we are also on second dining.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Um...hellooooooooooooo...ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and Matthew...



I already put you and Matt down since we discussed yesterday.


----------



## DVCsince02

Yvet said:


> Emiel and I would love to sit with you all we are also on second dining.



Yay Yvet!  I'll send the e-mail off to Tracy.



BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?


----------



## Yvet

DVCsince02 said:


> Yay Yvet!  I'll send the e-mail off to Tracy.



 Do we also have to confirm to Tracy or is it enough when only you send an email to Tracy???



DVCsince02 said:


> BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?


Euhmmmmm nope sorry can't help you at this part....


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?



Not sure, but I can't sleep with my socks on either. Unless I have my shoes on.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I already put you and Matt down since we discussed yesterday.



Phew...I thought I was gonna have to play dirty and beat someone up so that I could sit with my BFF for dinner...


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?



How else are you going to play with your toes??? 
Toes are the best toys aren't they?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Yay Yvet!  I'll send the e-mail off to Tracy.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?


My nephew won't keep his shoes and socks on either. He sits in his carseat and as soon as the vehicle is moving begins removing the shoes and the socks...every stinking time...


----------



## Madi100

Well, if anyone wants to dine with James, the girls, and I let me know.  Otherwise, I'll just tell Tracy random people will do


----------



## chirurgeon

I had thought of 3 people I wanted to sit with and told Tracy those names, but then I remembered one of them would probably want to sit with someone else.  So I just added that as long as I sit with Dis'ers its fine. Hopefully the other parties won't mind sitting with me.   I don't want to feel unloved. 

Kim


----------



## kimisabella

aGoofyMom said:


> I went without DD last year - I made her a shirt with a pouty Tink on it that said my Mom went to Disney World and left me at HOME!
> 
> I told her she should wear it to school!
> 
> Of course it helped that I went with my sister and left her at home with Daddy!



That's too funny!



DLBDS said:


> I did that in '07. I don't think I could do it again though. I felt a bit guilty while I was there.


 
You shouldn't feel guilty, all adults need "adult" time!!!
I will be the first one to admit that my kids are spoiled, and we're taking them back to WDW in November, so I don't feel guilty, just sad - especially because my younger daughter takes after me w/her love for Disney.


----------



## parrotheadlois

does anyone have a packing list they're using??  I found one on the thread boards, but it seemed just too long.   There's only two of us, anyone using an abbreviated list??

thanks!!


----------



## jeanigor

parrotheadlois said:


> does anyone have a packing list they're using??  I found one on the thread boards, but it seemed just too long.   There's only two of us, anyone using an abbreviated list??
> 
> thanks!!



I'm going off of one that Tracy supplied back on Thread #3. I can't see me needed all that (especially the hair care contraptions and such), so I am scaling hers back.


----------



## DVCsince02

parrotheadlois said:


> does anyone have a packing list they're using??  I found one on the thread boards, but it seemed just too long.   There's only two of us, anyone using an abbreviated list??
> 
> thanks!!



Here is a basic list I received via Twitter.

Travel Items 

 Passports
 Tickets
 Camera
 Credit Card/Travelers Checks
 Currency of countries on itinerary
 Trip Itinerary
 Reservation Info

Misc. Items 

 Travel clock
 Umbrella/rain gear
 Phone Numbers
 Cell phone/charger

Personal Items 

 Shampoo
 Conditioner
 Deodorant 
 Toothbrush and Toothpaste 
 Shaving supplies 
 Suntan Lotion 
 Needles and Thread 
 Bandaids
 Prescriptions
 Aspirin
 Glasses/contact lenses
 Sunglasses 
 Cosmetics
 Comb/Brush 
 Blow dryer
 Hot iron

Clothing Items

Men

 Suits (one dark for evening)
 Shirts
 Pants
 Ties 
 Sweaters
 Jacket
 Belts 
 Shoes (dress and walking) 
 Socks
 Swimwear
 T-shirts 
 Pajamas 
 Undergarments 

Women

 Evening dress
 Dresses
 Skirts
 Blouses
 Slacks 
 Sweaters
 Jacket
 Shoes (dress and walking) 
 Stockings
 Swimsuit
 Pajamas 
 Undergarments


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?



Simple.  To drive Mommy crazy  and her have constantly pick them up.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> I'm going off of one that Tracy supplied back on Thread #3. I can't see me needed all that (especially the hair care contraptions and such), so I am scaling hers back.



Well, Todd, would it be asking too much for you to post a direct link? Or are we supposed to search an entire thread?


----------



## scarlett873

Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!

And I start Micro-Economics tonight...


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Well, Todd, would it be asking too much for you to post a direct link? Or are we supposed to search an entire thread?



Geez Louise!!! Do I look like SuperMan? You know I'm not SuperTracy either....but I am pretty sure I saved the list on my computer....


Okay so I can't find it as I had hoped....maybe Tracy will post it again?


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Forgot to mention we are 2nd (late) seating.
> 
> So it's:
> Jen & Chris
> Brandie & Matt
> Shelly & Jamie
> Don & Tamra and family
> Nicole & James and girls



You guys are gonna need a really big table.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



Awesome job Brandie!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



That's incredible Brandie!  WTG!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...




  Yay!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



Congrats Brandie!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



Congrats!  That's awesome.  

That course did not sound fun at all.


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



Good job! 



jeanigor said:


> Geez Louise!!! Do I look like SuperMan? You know I'm not SuperTracy either....but I am pretty sure I saved the list on my computer....
> 
> 
> Okay so I can't find it as I had hoped....maybe Tracy will post it again?



I thought I saved her list to my desktop but it was dead when I tried to open it the other day. It was a great list too. 



tickledtink33 said:


> You guys are gonna need a really big table.





Now, I need to get off here and do, well, hmmm... I don't know exactly but my butt is aching so I better get up and do something.


----------



## tickledtink33

I haven't responded to Tracy's dining email yet.  I definately want to be linked with other podcast cruises.  It seems that there are a good number of folks going on the cruise who either don't post or rarely post on the boards.  I just want to sitting with people who understand my addiction....ah, I mean love of the boards.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I haven't responded to Tracy's dining email yet.  I definately want to be linked with other podcast cruises.  It seems that there are a good number of folks going on the cruise who either don't post or rarely post on the boards.  I just want to sitting with people who understand my addiction....ah, I mean love of the boards.



I haven't responded either, for pretty much the same reason.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Oh man -- you guys move so fast, I didn't realize yet another cruise thread had been started!  

Now the big dilema...do I read from the first to the last page, or backwards?  Decision, decisions.

So I guess a table for 200 is out of the question?


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Oh man -- you guys move so fast, I didn't realize yet another cruise thread had been started!
> 
> Now the big dilema...do I read from the first to the last page, or backwards?  Decision, decisions.
> 
> So I guess a table for 200 is out of the question?


Hi Lisa! 
Now that sounds like a solution to me.


----------



## winotracy

$$
$1 bills
Ace Bandage
Address labels for disembarkation
Address labels for postcards
Air Freshener
Airbourne
Alarm Clock
Alcohol Pads
Aleve
Asthma Pills
Bacitracine
Band-Aids
Batteries & Charger
Benedryl Stick
Binoculars
Black Sandals
Black Socks
Books
Bow Ties
Brown Sandals
Brushes
Business Cards
Cable Ties
Camera Bag
Cardigan
Cell Phone & Charger
Collapsable Cooler
Comb
Conditioner
Confirmations
Copies of IDs
Corkscrews
Cortaid
Cotton Balls
Cover up
Credit Cards
Cuff Links
Cumberbund
Deodorant
Dramamine
Dress Belt
Dress Shirts
Dress Shoes
Ear Dryer
Electric Razor & Cord
Expandable Folder
Extra duffle bag
Eye Drops
Eyeglass Repair Kit
Fabric Softener
Face Cleaner
Fanny Packs
Fish Extender
Flashlight
Floss
Folders
Gaffer's Tape
Gum
Hair Dryer
Hair Gel
Hairspray
Hat
Highlighters
Ibuprofen
IDs
Imodium
Inhaler
Insurance Information
Jewelry
Keys
Kleenex
Laptop & Charger
Laundry Bag
Laundry Detergent
Leatherman
Lip Balm
Lipstick
Loafers
Lotion
Maalox
Magnets
Mickey Thermometer
Moisturizer
Mouthwash
MP3 Player
Nail Clipper
Nail Polish
Formal
Sundress
Nightlight
Notepad
Over the Door Shoe Holder
Palm Pilot & Charger
Passports
Pen
Pepto Bismol
Perfume/Cologne
Personal Fan
Phone Cards
Pirate Garb
PJs
Pocket Knife
Polish Remover
Polo
Post-Its
Powder
Power Strip
Q-Tips
Razors
Reading Glasses
Regular Belt
Repellant
Roll of Quarters
Sewing Kit
Shampoo
Sharpie
Shorts
Snorkel Gear
Spray Gel
Stamps
Suit
Sunglasses
Sunscreen
Superglue
Swimsuits
Tan Sandals
Tank Tops
Teva Sandals
Tickets
Toner
Toothbrushes
Toothpaste
Triple Antibiotic
Tropical Shirt
T-Shirts
Tux Shirt
Tuxedo
Tweezers
Under Garments
Vaseline
Vitamins
White Socks
Antihistamines
Ziploc Bags
Zycam

Here's my list.  Remember it was for a longer cruise and I modify it for each cruise, but it will give you a comprehensive idea.


----------



## jeanigor

calypso*a*go-go said:


> *So I guess a table for 200 is out of the question? *



 Hi Lisa!!! I think you have the right idea.....


----------



## winotracy

tickledtink33 said:


> I haven't responded to Tracy's dining email yet.  I definately want to be linked with other podcast cruises.  It seems that there are a good number of folks going on the cruise who either don't post or rarely post on the boards.  I just want to sitting with people who understand my addiction....ah, I mean love of the boards.



Then respond that way.  This kind of a response is much easier for me to handle than those who want to sit at tables too large, too many restrictions, etc.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Here's my list.  Remember it was for a longer cruise and I modify it for each cruise, but it will give you a comprehensive idea.



Thank you Tracy...I don't seem to remember the distinction between black and white socks on the previous list.....which is proper? White socks with Crocs, black socks with sandals? Or do I have it backward?


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> Thank you Tracy...I don't seem to remember the distinction between black and white socks on the previous list.....which is proper? White socks with Crocs, black socks with sandals? Or do I have it backward?






Thanks Tracy!


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Well, Todd, would it be asking too much for you to post a direct link? Or are we supposed to search an entire thread?





jeanigor said:


> Geez Louise!!! Do I look like SuperMan? You know I'm not SuperTracy either....but I am pretty sure I saved the list on my computer....
> 
> 
> Okay so I can't find it as I had hoped....maybe Tracy will post it again?



If you want, here is something I'm using. I believe it was from the DCL board but I'm not sure. Wish I could give credit.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1tqb3/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/dclcruisepackinglist.xls


----------



## jeanigor

*True or False?*

Cruisers may still ship a package to the port and have it will arrive in their stateroom. (specifically fish extender gifts)


----------



## disneyfan19712006

winotracy said:


> Then respond that way.  This kind of a response is much easier for me to handle than those who want to sit at tables too large, too many restrictions, etc.



We are a party of two adults and have responded back to Tracy that we want to be linked and have no preferance on table size. I figure that leaves us open to meeting 2-6 more Disney (addicts). I call my self a Disneyaholic. Can't wait to get on board.


----------



## exwdwcm

Thanks for posting the shipping question Todd. 

Hi Lisa

I just put that we want to sit with other Dis'ers, preferably those that post, so that maybe we know someone.   I wasn't picky- we have a party of 4 adults if anyone wants to sit with us.   We are one of the few on early dining though (have to eat early for medications etc.)

Thanks for the packing list Tracy!


----------



## exwdwcm

disneyfan19712006 said:


> We are a party of two adults and have responded back to Tracy that we want to be linked and have no preferance on table size. I figure that leaves us open to meeting 2-6 more Disney (addicts). I call my self a Disneyaholic. Can't wait to get on board.


Howdy Neighbor- we are in plano, TX!  I grew up in Mesquite.

we are early dining- you are welcome to sit with us if you are early too!


----------



## aspen37

I have a question about AP rates. I'm hope someone can help me.
If I book a room with the AP dining package is there a discount for on the dining plan? If there is a discount does anyone know how much it is?


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> I have a question about AP rates. I'm hope someone can help me.
> If I book a room with the AP dining package is there a discount for on the dining plan? If there is a discount does anyone know how much it is?


I booked this package once before and the only part that was discounted was the room.  The dining plan was not discounted.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> I booked this package once before and the only part that was discounted was the room.  The dining plan was not discounted.



Thanks, Aaron!


----------



## DVCsince02

It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!



Awesome!!!

This must be a good news Monday!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> I booked this package once before and the only part that was discounted was the room.  The dining plan was not discounted.



Yep...what Aaron said!



DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!



Way to go Jen!!



exwdwcm said:


> Hi Lisa



Hi Michelle!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Afternoon!

Congrats Brandie on your A! I loved Micro Economics.

Congrats Jen on your losing a pants size.

I will catch up later busy day at work. Oh I am starting tanning tonight.

Becky


----------



## aspen37

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yep...what Aaron said!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Jen!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Michelle!!!



Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## scarlett873

Way to go Jen! 

I wish I could stay motivated enough to hit the gym continuously. I've just lost my motivation...


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> *True or False?*
> 
> Cruisers may still ship a package to the port and have it will arrive in their stateroom. (specifically fish extender gifts)



Yes, you can.  I'll have to dig out the instructions again as there are restrictions as to what you can send, size of package and what needs to be on the package.  



aspen37 said:


> I have a question about AP rates. I'm hope someone can help me.
> If I book a room with the AP dining package is there a discount for on the dining plan? If there is a discount does anyone know how much it is?



Any discounted rooms do not receive a discounted dining package.  This goes for AP rates and military rates.


----------



## spaddy

Did anyone notice the time stamp on the posts are correct now?  (Well, for the east coast people)


----------



## parrotheadlois

winotracy said:


> Here's my list.  Remember it was for a longer cruise and I modify it for each cruise, but it will give you a comprehensive idea.




Perfect!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!


Congrats Jen....Having more room is always a wonderful thing.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Did anyone notice the time stamp on the posts are correct now?  (Well, for the east coast people)



Actually, that is the first thing I noticed once I posted this morning.....


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> Did anyone notice the time stamp on the posts are correct now? (Well, for the east coast people)


 

The planets must all be aligned!!!!  Or does that mean that Venus is in retrograde?    (Guess I should have taken astronomy instead of geology.)


----------



## spaddy

.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Actually, that is the first thing I noticed once I posted this morning.....





Tonya2426 said:


> The planets must all be aligned!!!!  Or does that mean that Venus is in retrograde?    (Guess I should have taken astronomy instead of geology.)



Is it weird that it confused me a little bit?  I am just so use to it being off.


----------



## winotracy

spaddy said:


> I know Tracy has actual work to do, unlike me.  I happen to just look the box thing up this morning.
> 
> Per the DCL FAQ on the cruise boards.



I wanted to check on this before posting it because there is some dispute over where items can be shipped from.  I also want to make sure that this is the most current as things seem to change with DCL frequently.


----------



## shellyminnie

Ok, people catching up, here goes:



scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



That's awesome Brandie!! Congrats!!! 
I'm hoping I can squeeze out an A in my anatomy class, we'll see. 



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Oh man -- you guys move so fast, I didn't realize yet another cruise thread had been started!
> 
> Now the big dilema...do I read from the first to the last page, or backwards?  Decision, decisions.
> 
> So I guess a table for 200 is out of the question?



Hi Lisa!! 



DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!



That's great Jen!! Keep up the good work!!! 



spaddy said:


> Did anyone notice the time stamp on the posts are correct now?  (Well, for the east coast people)



I know. It's about time!!


See Tracy, multiquoting!!


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> See Tracy, multiquoting!!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Thank you Tracy!
> Since there are 3 groups of 2, I can add one more group of 2 or 2 singles if interested, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't feel guilty because they are going on the same cruise in June with us.  Just going to miss them.



So its going to be you and Chris, me and Jaime, Brandie and Matt, and Yvette and Emiel?


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> See Tracy, multiquoting!!


 
LOL, who knew Shelly was such a suck-up!!!    But that's why we love her.   Even if she won't ride ToT again.


----------



## shellyminnie

Tonya2426 said:


> LOL, who knew Shelly was such a suck-up!!!    But that's why we love her.   Even if she won't ride ToT again.



I have to make sure I stay on the good list!! I'm a terrible rower!!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> I wanted to check on this before posting it because there is some dispute over where items can be shipped from.  I also want to make sure that this is the most current as things seem to change with DCL frequently.



You mean the DIS doesn't have the most up to date information. 

I erased it as to not confuse anyone.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I have a question about AP rates. I'm hope someone can help me.
> If I book a room with the AP dining package is there a discount for on the dining plan? If there is a discount does anyone know how much it is?



There is no discount on the dining package itself, just the room.  The dining plan is the regular rate.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> I booked this package once before and the only part that was discounted was the room.  The dining plan was not discounted.



You beat me to it Aaron.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> See Tracy, multiquoting!!



*BROWN Noser!!!!!!*


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!



That's great Jen!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I have to make sure I stay on the good list!! I'm a terrible rower!!



I'll share my dinghy with you.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> *BROWN Noser!!!!!!*



I know not of which you speak!! 



jeanigor said:


> I'll share my dinghy with you.



I don't even know where to go with that one!!


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> I have to make sure I stay on the good list!! I'm a terrible rower!!



But are you a good swimmer?  

I think you'll be okay as long as you stay on the sorta good list.


----------



## jeanigor

I think that is a well worded e-mail Tracy.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I'll share my dinghy with you.





shellyminnie said:


> I don't even know where to go with that one!!



Maybe get a room.


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> So its going to be you and Chris, me and Jaime, Brandie and Matt, and Yvette and Emiel?



Keep in mind that if I have to split you into two tables of the same size, you may not be very close to each other, but if you can stick to one table of 4, one of 6 and one of 8, that will keep you together.


----------



## dpuck1998

tiggerbell said:


> Based on Tracy's e-mail, I think just 4, 6, or 8.  But I could be wrong.  It's rare, but does occasionally happen...





shellyminnie said:


> ARe theere tables for 12?





DVCsince02 said:


> Forgot to mention we are 2nd (late) seating.
> 
> So it's:
> Jen & Chris
> Brandie & Matt
> Shelly & Jamie
> Don & Tamra and family
> Nicole & James and girls



You mean I can't sit with all the wives?



DVCsince02 said:


> Yay Yvet!  I'll send the e-mail off to Tracy.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Can someone tell me why they baby can't keep his socks on?



I'm not sure about socks, but I can't keep my pants on  



aGoofyMom said:


> How else are you going to play with your toes???
> Toes are the best toys aren't they?



Well....second best!  



scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



Great job 



DVCsince02 said:


> It looks like the gym is working.... I'm down 1 pants size!



Awesome Jen!  Keep up the good work and you can do the next muddy buddy!  



spaddy said:


> Did anyone notice the time stamp on the posts are correct now?  (Well, for the east coast people)



Awesome!  that always bugged me.



jeanigor said:


> I'll share my dinghy with you.



umm...yea...about that


----------



## Madi100

Way to go Jen on the weight loss.  I was down 3 pounds from last week.  Now just gotta keep it up until the cruise.


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> So its going to be you and Chris, me and Jaime, Brandie and Matt, and Yvette and Emiel?


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I'll share my dinghy with you.



This sounds like an interesting offer.


----------



## shellyminnie

tickledtink33 said:


> But are you a good swimmer?
> 
> I think you'll be okay as long as you stay on the sorta good list.



Nope, can't swim that well either 



winotracy said:


> Keep in mind that if I have to split you into two tables of the same size, you may not be very close to each other, but if you can stick to one table of 4, one of 6 and one of 8, that will keep you together.



Jen can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what we want is one table of 8.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I think that is a well worded e-mail Tracy.



I agree strongly with *brown nose *Todd.


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm not sure about socks, but I can't keep my pants on


 
Are you sure you aren't a "_copier repairman_" in real life?


----------



## tickledtink33

I have now replied to both of Tracy's emails, so that task is done.  Hopefully the dining linking gods will be good to me.


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> Jen can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what we want is one table of 8.



That is correct. I haven't sent the e-mail yet.  

Potty training is F-U-N.


----------



## georgemoe

Boards are acting up on me again.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> I agree strongly with *brown nose *Todd.



I prefer "Tracy's Pet" to *brown noser*, thank you very much.


----------



## jeanigor

Wow. This is getting a little weird. It took me about three minutes to have the reply to thread window pop up. I hope the kinks are worked out, soon.


ETA: It took 4 minutes until it posted and returned to the thread.....


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I'll share my dinghy with you.





shellyminnie said:


> I don't even know where to go with that one!!



Don't go there Shelly!!!!  It can lead to nothing but no good!


----------



## scarlett873

Be prepared...

I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.


And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.






I am currently unemployed...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



what!?!?!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



Oh no.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Are you sure you aren't a "_copier repairman_" in real life?



I just snorted tea!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...


 
Oh no!!!!     What happened?!?!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hugs Brandie.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



What happened???


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Hugs Brandie.



quint-uple hugs!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...

I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I prefer "Tracy's Pet" to *brown noser*, thank you very much.



I'm going to compromise then. Tracy's Pet Nose and you can keep the .


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Lisa!!



Hi Shelly!



tickledtink33 said:


> Hopefully the dining linking gods will be good to me.



Of course they will...you're traveling with a whole group of people looking for Fun On A Boat!!! (How can you go wrong?)



scarlett873 said:


> I am currently unemployed...



Brandie -- I am so sorry.  Did you have any idea it was a possiblility?  Are you eligible for unemployment benefits?  I hope so.


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hi Shelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will...you're traveling with a whole group of people looking for Fun On A Boat!!! (How can you go wrong?)
> 
> 
> 
> Brandie -- I am so sorry.  Did you have any idea it was a possiblility?  Are you eligible for unemployment benefits?  I hope so.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> I am currently unemployed...



 Sorry to hear this.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.



You posted before I was finished "multi-quoting".  The timing really does stink -- but look on the bright side...you've got all of us to cheer you up (or ply you with liquor, whichever works better!).


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You posted before I was finished "multi-quoting".  The timing really does stink -- but look on the bright side...you've got all of us to cheer you up (or ply you with liquor, whichever works better!).


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.



Oh Brandie, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope something better comes your way soon. I had lots of hints too. Same as you that suddenly became very interested in my processes.



Becky


----------



## jeanigor

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You posted before I was finished "multi-quoting".  The timing really does stink -- but look on the bright side...you've got all of us to cheer you up (or ply you with liquor, whichever works better!).



Isn't that the same thing????


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.


 

Although it might not feel like it now, it will end up being a blessing.  I was miserable in a job for way too long and life is too short to be unhappy for any length of time.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

jeanigor said:


> Isn't that the same thing????



Nope -- one comes with an umbrella, one doesn't.


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm sorry to hear that Brandie. 

On the bright side, you can collect unemployment. That's a good thing!!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> I am currently unemployed...





scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.


Brandie...I'm sorry this happened.  I hate that this happened to someone as nice and kind as you.  

Please post often as we enjoy having your around my friend.


----------



## exwdwcm

wow Brandie- sorry to hear it.   life's too short to be miserable.  hopefully you will find something better in the end anyhow! crappy timing, yes.  but hugs to you!!   btw- congrats on the A too! that's great!  

Jen- congrats on dropping a size!!!  you are awesome!  i need to get to the gym- i simply can't find time with work.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Jen, if you don't have anyone yet, we'd dine with you.  We have two children with us, though, if that makes a difference.



Nicole- if you're still looking for dining partners- we'll sit with you. I think our kids would have a blast together.


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am currently unemployed*...


----------



## Yvet

Brandie,

I'm so sorry to hear this.

Hopefully you find another very nice and joyful job very very very soon.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.



UGH! Sorry to hear this. Even though you know it's coming, it still sucks when it happens.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> I am currently unemployed...




Even when you know it's coming, it still stinks.  But, I also believe that there will be a silver lining! More time to concentrate on school. More time to concentrate on getting to the career that you REALLY want.  More time to make beautiful cakes! More time to DIS!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.



Think of it this way, more time to hit the gym.  I lost 60lbs after being laid off.  I just had a lot more time to focus on the things I wanted to do.  

I know the timing stinks.  Hopefully you will have a great new job to come home to after the Podcast Cruise.


----------



## Yvet

shellyminnie said:


> So its going to be you and Chris, me and Jaime, Brandie and Matt, and Yvette and Emiel?





DVCsince02 said:


>






winotracy said:


> Keep in mind that if I have to split you into two tables of the same size, you may not be very close to each other, but if you can stick to one table of 4, one of 6 and one of 8, that will keep you together.





shellyminnie said:


> Jen can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what we want is one table of 8.





DVCsince02 said:


> That is correct. I haven't sent the e-mail yet.



Okay the group is 8 people big.
So we need an table for 8 and that is something Tracy can arrange.

Jen is going to send an email to Tracy when she has a spare minute during raising a child.......



P.s. See how many times i used the multiquote button.....
But i'm sorry Tracy, i realy don't think that it will take that long before we have thread 10 working.


----------



## froggy5657

you all spend too much time on these boards. Last time I checked you were on 6. ARE YOU SERIOUS 9!!!!!?????!?!?!?!? SOon we will be on *23* (Probably shouldn't have brought that up)


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



I was trying to catch up and was not replying, but this deserves one.

So sorry to hear this Brandie.  

I'll be up tonight and have a few cocktails (read beer, for me) with you.


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> I was trying to catch up and was not replying, but this deserves one.
> 
> So sorry to hear this Brandie.
> 
> I'll be up tonight and have a few cocktails (read beer, for me) with you.


DH made me a drink...I think there's a shot from every bottle of booze in our cabinet...


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



I'm sorry to hear that Brandie.


----------



## scarlett873

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Brandie.    What happened?


Eh...it's water under the bridge...well, not really, but it'll all work out somehow. Just needed a good cry and a nice big drink and i'll be fine...


----------



## dzneygirl

Question:

Is there a door magnent thread for this cruise?


----------



## dzneygirl

scarlett873 said:


> I was pretty unhappy there for awhile now. And I knew it was coming. I've gotten pretty good at reading the signs. My now former boss was awfully curious to know exactly how I did things...
> 
> I'll be fine. It's just rotten, rotten, rotten timing.



 So sorry to hear this!


----------



## scarlett873

I don't believe that we have a separate thread for magnets for this cruise...we've all been posting throughout the threads.

So...I need to figure out what I have yet to pay for at this point for this trip. I haven't purchased park tickets yet...we need to have money for tips...and for dining at WDW...and the rental car for the first day...

Did I leave anything out that you can think of?


----------



## Yvet

Souvenirs and booze???


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> I don't believe that we have a separate thread for magnets for this cruise...we've all been posting throughout the threads.
> 
> So...I need to figure out what I have yet to pay for at this point for this trip. I haven't purchased park tickets yet...we need to have money for tips...and for dining at WDW...and the rental car for the first day...
> 
> _Did I leave anything out that you can think of?_


 



You just might get a bunch of free drinks on the cruise.  Stick close, dear.


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Oh man -- you guys move so fast, I didn't realize yet another cruise thread had been started!
> 
> Now the big dilema...do I read from the first to the last page, or backwards?  Decision, decisions.
> 
> So I guess a table for 200 is out of the question?



Hi Lisa!!!  


scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



That stinks Brandie! I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## froggy5657

Brandie, Sending Pixie Dust your way


----------



## scarlett873

I've decided...I have the bestest computernut friends ever. 



And i'm not just saying that cuz i'm tipsy...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

cocowum said:


> Hi Lisa!!!



Back at'cha Alicia!


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> Nicole- if you're still looking for dining partners- we'll sit with you. I think our kids would have a blast together.



That sounds great.  It can be the Riley table   I'll email Tracy.


----------



## Yvet

scarlett873 said:


> I've decided...I have the bestest computernut friends ever.
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm not just saying that cuz i'm tipsy...



Okay to make that official, repeat it when you are sober......


----------



## firsttimemom

So I spent my day on a 45' yacht. Unfortunately, I was waxing it for a friend who has a boat detailing business. It was freeeeeeeeeeezing out there (I think the high was 45 but it was certainly nothing close to that when we started).  But I couldn't help thinking how close we are to the cruise.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> That sounds great.  It can be the Riley table   I'll email Tracy.



hee- what are the chances that we'd have the same last name.


----------



## OKW Lover

Its really not that great.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> hee- what are the chances that we'd have the same last name.



And, we'll be neighbors.  Crazy.   What sport does your DD play?  Madi plays soccer.  Emilie hasn't figured out she's a girl yet, so she should enjoy time with your son


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> I've decided...I have the bestest computernut friends ever.
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm not just saying that cuz i'm tipsy...



Brandie, sorry to hear you're going through a tough time.  Keep your chin up.


----------



## Madi100

I'm not very good at accepting my Facebook gifts.  I just accepted my food porn from DCL.  Are there food porn threads for DCL?


----------



## dpuck1998

Tonya2426 said:


> Are you sure you aren't a "_copier repairman_" in real life?



Not copiers but computers....close enough.



scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



Yikes!  You have a room in my basement if you ever need it   okay okay your husband too!



scarlett873 said:


> I've decided...I have the bestest computernut friends ever.
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm not just saying that cuz i'm tipsy...



Yes you are...but its still true!


----------



## sandyh67

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...




I am so sorry Brandie!  Bummer- did you have any warning??
 to cheer you I did hear a rumor at an FCC function last night that the orphanages may have been holding back waiting for the fees to go up- as they had heard this was in the works.   As sad as that is I hope it is true- only as it would mean a speed up in the process for you!  Sorry to post adoption on here all- 
Anyway- sorry to hear about the job- that definatly calls for a few and some to go with it.


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Eh...it's water under the bridge...well, not really, but it'll all work out somehow. Just needed a good cry and a nice big drink and i'll be fine...



Brandie, I'm sorry about the job.  A good cry  always helps me.  And a nice big drink  works well too. When I was let go many years ago, I gave myself a couple of days to relax  and went straight to a temp agency.  I think they are called Adecco now.  I was able to get a number of jobs. Not exciting, but on at least one, I had plenty of time to play on the computer and embroider while I babysat the office. 

More 

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> DH made me a drink...I think there's a shot from every bottle of booze in our cabinet...



Smart husband!!



MenashaCorp said:


> You just might get a bunch of free drinks on the cruise.  Stick close, dear.



Did you get my PM?


----------



## shellyminnie

Yvet said:


> Jen is going to send an email to Tracy when she has a spare minute during raising a child.......
> .



I sent an email to Tracy for Jaime and I with names on who we would like to sit with at a table for 8. Do we all need to send an email to her?


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> I sent an email to Tracy for Jaime and I with names on who we would like to sit with at a table for 8. Do we all need to send an email to her?



Your eight are covered.


----------



## winotracy

The shipping information was correct earlier so I'm copying it here.  Thanks Spaddy!



> Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
> 
>  ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
> 
>  The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
> 
>  The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
> 
>  NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
> 
>  The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)
> 
> Address your package(s) to:
> 
> Disney Cruise Line Warehouse
> Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
> 8633 Transport Drive
> Orlando, FL 32832
> Phone: 407-566-8196
> 
> In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
> *Name
> *Sail Date
> *Ship
> *Stateroom Number
> *Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
> 
>  Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday).
> 
>  Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
> 
>  Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).
> 
> If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding.
> 
> These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are low priority in the scheme of things for Disney.


----------



## dpuck1998

I already have a party of 6, any couple want to sit with us?  Its Wife 1, 3 kids and my Mom.  Kids are very well behaved.


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> Yes, you can.  I'll have to dig out the instructions again as there are restrictions as to what you can send, size of package and what needs to be on the package.
> 
> 
> 
> Any discounted rooms do not receive a discounted dining package.  This goes for AP rates and military rates.



Tracy any instructions that you can give would be app.
as we are planing on shipping oue FE Gifts.
Also an address as to where I should ship and how I address my package would be app.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## sandyh67

dpuck1998 said:


> I already have a party of 6, any couple want to sit with us?  Its Wife 1, 3 kids and my Mom.  Kids are very well behaved.



Don- Kristen and I will sit with you- I did email Tracy and said we would sit at a table for 8 with any of our cyber friends-


----------



## Dodie

By the way  to Gibson who's suddenly shown up on this thread a couple of times in the past few pages!!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

I just looked at Kathy's blog about Typhoon Lagoon.  Now I want to go back there.  I love Typhoon.  I think it is better than Blizzard.  Unless they have more trees than the last time I was there, there is so little shade at that water park. HHHMMMM, which day do I give up in a dry park to go to a water park?  Or do I wait until my trip next April.  Storm Along Bay and Typhoon.  Lots of water.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...





I'm so sorry to hear this Brandie!


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Eh...it's water under the bridge...well, not really, but it'll all work out somehow. Just needed a good cry and a nice big drink and i'll be fine...


----------



## kab407

firsttimemom said:


> So I spent my day on a 45' yacht. Unfortunately, I was waxing it for a friend who has a boat detailing business. It was freeeeeeeeeeezing out there (I think the high was 45 but it was certainly nothing close to that when we started).  But I couldn't help thinking how close we are to the cruise.



Liz, I want friends like yours.

I work to support my sailing habit


----------



## scarlett873

So...anyone have a job for me? I'm qualified to do just about anything...as long as it involves lots and lots of DISing...


----------



## froggy5657

Dodie said:


> By the way  to Gibson who's suddenly shown up on this thread a couple of times in the past few pages!!!!!



I probably should be doing homework, but I absolutely Despise Earth Science and The thing we have to do is really annoying me because my teacher refused to give us the help we needed. 

I complain too much. Don't even get me started on Boy Scout Camp!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chirurgeon said:


> I just looked at Kathy's blog about Typhoon Lagoon.  Now I want to go back there.  I love Typhoon.  I think it is better than Blizzard.  Unless they have more trees than the last time I was there, there is so little shade at that water park. HHHMMMM, which day do I give up in a dry park to go to a water park?  Or do I wait until my trip next April.  Storm Along Bay and Typhoon.  Lots of water.
> 
> Kim



My family prefers Typhoon Lagoon too!  I absolutely love the wave pool.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> So...anyone have a job for me? I'm qualified to do just about anything...as long as it involves lots and lots of DISing...



I'd love to get rid of my receptionist...she's useless. You could DIS all you wanted and still be 500% more productive than she is. But I don't have the power to hire/fire at this job.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I'd love to get rid of my receptionist...she's useless. You could DIS all you wanted and still be 500% more productive than she is. But I don't have the power to hire/fire at this job.


----------



## katscradle

Hey Brandie just wanted to say I am sorry to hear about your job loss.
That sucks the big one!
Lot's of hugs and prayers from me. 
On to bigger and better things.


----------



## LMO429

ASK TRACY

Are the Disunplugged Transfer from the dolphin to the port finally official? I just want to know if it is safe to cancel the car service I arranged.  Thanks so much for your help!

Please forgive me if this was posted earlier the dis was weird and slow for me all day at work


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> So...anyone have a job for me? I'm qualified to do just about anything...as long as it involves lots and lots of DISing...



Do you happen to have a Ph.D is chemistry you haven't told us about?


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I already have a party of 6, any couple want to sit with us?  Its Wife 1, 3 kids and my Mom.  Kids are very well behaved.



Yes, but can their father behave???


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...




So sorry to hear this, Brandie, but things do happen for a reason and you will end up in a better position in the end


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Do you happen to have a Ph.D is chemistry you haven't told us about?


Uh....sure?


Does it allow me to DIS all day?


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Do you happen to have a Ph.D is chemistry you haven't told us about?



But I thought you were on DIS hiatus?


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Yes, but can their father behave???


HA!!! I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## georgemoe

LMO429 said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> Are the Disunplugged Transfer from the dolphin to the port finally official? I just want to know if it is safe to cancel the car service I arranged.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Please forgive me if this was posted earlier the dis was weird and slow for me all day at work



Did you not get the email from Tracy today?


----------



## jeanigor

froggy5657 said:


> I probably should be doing homework, but I absolutely Despise Earth Science and The thing we have to do is really annoying me because my teacher refused to give us the help we needed.
> 
> I complain too much. Don't even get me started on Boy Scout Camp!



Don't let your mother hear this, but live a little. Homework can wait!!!!


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> Are the Disunplugged Transfer from the dolphin to the port finally official? I just want to know if it is safe to cancel the car service I arranged.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Please forgive me if this was posted earlier the dis was weird and slow for me all day at work





georgemoe said:


> Did you not get the email from Tracy today?



Yes, it was official last week too.  We just haven't finalized the exact time.


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> Do you happen to have a Ph.D is chemistry you haven't told us about?



Why would anyone want one of those   Chemistry is one of thoes things I just don't get.  I am in awe of anyone who does.  I have my talents, but chemistry is not one of them.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Yes, but can their father behave???





scarlett873 said:


> HA!!! I was thinking the same thing...



That I can't promise!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> But I thought you were on DIS hiatus?



ME?  I've been so busy with work, my daytime DISing is limited.


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> I guess I am glad the boards were shut down over the weekend, otherwise I bet there would have been a bunch more to catch up on.
> 
> I applied for my passport on Saturday morning, it took longer to drive the 2 miles to the post office than it did to wait behind a family and have all my stuff processed. And the clerk was SUPER friendly...come to think of it, every clerk I have encountered at that post office has been friendly and helpful.



We did our passports on Saturday too... it also took 2 minutes to drive there but one hour and 40 minutes to get the passport stuff done. It was crazy long but the post office guy, Ivan, was probably one of the nicest people I've ever met.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Uh....sure?
> 
> 
> Does it allow me to DIS all day?



Probably not.  The position does not report to me.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> That I can't promise!



Hmmm, naughty children or naughty Don.  Decisions, decisions.  Maybe you ought to just dine on your own


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> Why would anyone want one of those   Chemistry is one of thoes things I just don't get.  I am in awe of anyone who does.  I have my talents, but chemistry is not one of them.



Better living thru chemistry!


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> Yes, but can their father behave???



I doubt it Nicole


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Nope, I've actually multi-quoted a few times, thank you very much.  Just excited today, especially since we aren't in SSR anymore.
> 
> Nicole, I'll put you in my group too.  We shall see what they come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Now slightly changing subject.  Chris needs a new car.  The Jeep is getting up in years and he mainly drives it to and from work.  We use my Acadia for everything else.  Can anyone recommend a cheap (15K or less) sedan (4 door) for us?



Jetta???  An older Passat???


(can you tell we're VW peeps?)


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> Better living thru chemistry!



Again, I am in awe of anyone who is good at chemistry.  The only time I've ever had fun with chemistry was when I met DH.


----------



## Dodie

Just another shout out for chemistry. Not that I understand it, personally, but without it, I would be unemployed! Yay chemistry!



Madi100 said:


> Again, I am in awe of anyone who is good at chemistry.  The only time I've ever had fun with chemistry was when I met DH.


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> Again, I am in awe of anyone who is good at chemistry.  The only time I've ever had fun with chemistry was when I met DH.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Again, I am in awe of anyone who is good at chemistry.  The only time I've ever had fun with chemistry was when I met DH.


Wow...that's scary...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...I forgot to tell you guys...I managed, somehow, to squeak out an A in Business Statistics! Not quite sure how I managed that, but I did!
> 
> And I start Micro-Economics tonight...



Congrats!!  



scarlett873 said:


> Be prepared...
> 
> I will be giving you guys a run for your money on post count.
> 
> 
> And i'm quite certain of drunk posting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed...



 I am so sorry to hear this, Brandie.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> I'd love to get rid of my receptionist...she's useless. You could DIS all you wanted and still be 500% more productive than she is. But I don't have the power to hire/fire at this job.



And the fact you are in Detroit and Brandie is in Indianapolis might be a commuting problem.

Kim


----------



## MerriePoppins

Brandie......Sorry to hear about the job !!!   


So what's in that glass?   The one in front of you.....yea....right there....


----------



## chirurgeon

Dising, knitting and watching Dancing with the Stars.  Can I multi-task or what?

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

But can I get post 500?

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> Brandie......Sorry to hear about the job !!!
> 
> 
> So what's in that glass?   The one in front of you.....yea....right there....


Some darn good taqweeeeela...raspberry pucker...hypnotiq...and heaven only knows what else DH poured in there for me...


----------



## chirurgeon

Brandie, did Matt give you brandy to drink?

Kim

Whoopeee, 500


----------



## scarlett873

Alright...this teeth whitening ad at the bottom of my screen is wigging me out...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi all!


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> Brandie, did Matt give you brandy to drink?
> 
> Kim


Hmmm...wouldn't that be like a cow eating a steak?


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...this teeth whitening ad at the bottom of my screen is wigging me out...



I've seen this mentioned a few times.

I dont get it on my screen.


----------



## maiziezoe

Ask Tracy Q

If we book a room at the Dolphin for 5/14 - 5/17, can we add dining to that?

And this may be a really stupid question....  buuuut...

The Dolphin has bus service to the parks, right? 

Thanks!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmm...wouldn't that be like a cow eating a steak?




Or eating pork chops while Piglet stands beside you! 

Kevin joke


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmm...wouldn't that be like a cow eating a steak?



Have you seen that commercial with the pigs eating ham?  Very strange.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Yvet said:


> Okay the group is 8 people big.
> So we need an table for 8 and that is something Tracy can arrange.
> 
> Jen is going to send an email to Tracy when she has a spare minute during raising a child.......
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. See how many times i used the multiquote button.....
> But i'm sorry Tracy, i realy don't think that it will take that long before we have thread 10 working.



I got the e-mail off this afternoon.



dzneygirl said:


> Question:
> 
> Is there a door magnent thread for this cruise?



You know the rules right?  He/She who suggests must be in charge.  I'll be looking for that thread shortly.



chirurgeon said:


> I just looked at Kathy's blog about Typhoon Lagoon.  Now I want to go back there.  I love Typhoon.  I think it is better than Blizzard.  Unless they have more trees than the last time I was there, there is so little shade at that water park. HHHMMMM, which day do I give up in a dry park to go to a water park?  Or do I wait until my trip next April.  Storm Along Bay and Typhoon.  Lots of water.
> 
> Kim



We like TL better too.  Hmmmmm, we have a few unused passes..... 



Madi100 said:


> Yes, but can their father behave???







maiziezoe said:


> Jetta???  An older Passat???  (can you tell we're VW peeps?)



Thank you!


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> Have you seen that commercial with the pigs eating ham?  Very strange.
> 
> Kim


Disturbing...


----------



## spaddy

Ask Tracy.

I have a question about getting off the ship.  I assume that the DU transfer will be a little bit later because most people have late dining therefore have late breakfast on the last day.  Are they going to kick us off the ship?  I know on our last cruise we were done with breakfast by 8 and I don't mind hang out on the ship, but I don't know if I want to hang out by the buses. Will let they you sit on deck until 9ish?


----------



## chirurgeon

maiziezoe said:


> Ask Tracy Q
> 
> If we book a room at the Dolphin for 5/14 - 5/17, can we add dining to that?
> 
> And this may be a really stupid question....  buuuut...
> 
> The Dolphin has bus service to the parks, right?
> 
> Thanks!!



Unfortunately the Dolphin isn't Disney owned, so you can't get the dining plan.  They do have the bus service though.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Have you seen that commercial with the pigs eating ham?  Very strange.
> 
> Kim



That commercial makes me want to cry.  Those pigs are freaky looking.


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> Some darn good taqweeeeela...raspberry pucker...hypnotiq...and heaven only knows what else DH poured in there for me...





scarlett873 said:


> Alright...this teeth whitening ad at the bottom of my screen is wigging me out...




Ah, Brandie......I don't see anything at the bottom of MY page......just saying.....


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...this teeth whitening ad at the bottom of my screen is wigging me out...



I never see any of those adds. Thank Goodness!
My BFF sees them on her computer.


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> Ah, Brandie......I don't see anything at the bottom of MY page......just saying.....


 I'm not THAT drunk people...


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I've seen this mentioned a few times.
> 
> I dont get it on my screen.



Hey John! How are you feeling? Are you starting to feel a little more normal?


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Brandie......Sorry to hear about the job !!!
> 
> 
> So what's in that glass? The one in front of you.....yea....right there....


 


scarlett873 said:


> Some darn good taqweeeeela...raspberry pucker...hypnotiq...and heaven only knows what else DH poured in there for me...


 
Oopsie...  Looks like an EMPTY glass!!



chirurgeon said:


> Brandie, did Matt give you brandy to drink?
> 
> Kim
> 
> Whoopeee, 500
> 
> 
> 
> scarlett873 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...wouldn't that be like a cow eating a steak?
Click to expand...

 
OMG.....What did she type?!?!? Must....not....say it..... Sewing mouth...shut......


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> I'm not THAT drunk people...


 
It shows up occassionally on mine.  It is strange looking at those gums!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hey John! How are you feeling? Are you starting to feel a little more normal?



Yeah, back to work today.
Just have to watch that I dont move too quick or turn wrong.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> It shows up occassionally on mine.  It is strange looking at those gums!!


Ha! See....i'm not that drunk...Unless Tonya's just as drunk...


----------



## DVCsince02

This has been the longest day!



TRACY - I'm sending you an e-mail, again (3rd one, sorry).


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Ha! See....i'm not that drunk...Unless Tonya's just as drunk...


 
 Not tonight - but I do have the light saber ready just in case I pour myself a tall one.  

And the teeth are back!!!!  lol


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> And, we'll be neighbors.  Crazy.   What sport does your DD play?  Madi plays soccer.  Emilie hasn't figured out she's a girl yet, so she should enjoy time with your son



Lindsay played soccer when she was in K and 1st but has played field hockey ever since.  Patrick plays the wii.  Well, and baseball, but he prefers the wii.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!



Hi John.



3guysandagal said:


> I've seen this mentioned a few times.
> 
> I dont get it on my screen.





MerriePoppins said:


> Ah, Brandie......I don't see anything at the bottom of MY page......just saying.....





scarlett873 said:


> I'm not THAT drunk people...





Tonya2426 said:


> Not tonight - but I do have the light saber ready just in case I pour myself a tall one.
> 
> And the teeth are back!!!!  lol



All I've seen is Kayak and the hawt Travel Channel surfer chick. 

No toofus yet for me.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Tonya2426 said:


> Not tonight - but I do have the light saber ready just in case I pour myself a tall one.
> 
> And the teeth are back!!!! lol


 

The DIS boards are HAPPY TO SEE US!!!!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Yeah, back to work today.
> Just have to watch that I dont move too quick or turn wrong.



That's great!


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> This has been the longest day!
> 
> 
> 
> TRACY - I'm sending you an e-mail, again (3rd one, sorry).



Jen, careful, Tracy might put you on the bad girl list. 

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Better living thru chemistry!



Monsanto?


----------



## georgemoe

Just found the teeth.


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> Jen, careful, Tracy might put you on the bad girl list.
> 
> Kim



The first 2 were legit responses to her e-mails.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> And the fact you are in Detroit and Brandie is in Indianapolis might be a commuting problem.
> 
> Kim



Details, details.


----------



## firsttimemom

kab407 said:


> Liz, I want friends like yours.
> 
> I work to support my sailing habit



A day at the marina beats a day in an office any day! Even if I am washing and waxing. Plus the paychecks should juuust cover the barbill on the cruise.


----------



## winotracy

maiziezoe said:


> Ask Tracy Q
> 
> If we book a room at the Dolphin for 5/14 - 5/17, can we add dining to that?
> 
> And this may be a really stupid question....  buuuut...
> 
> The Dolphin has bus service to the parks, right?
> 
> Thanks!!



No dining, yes bus service, also yes to Extra Magic Hours!



spaddy said:


> Ask Tracy.
> 
> I have a question about getting off the ship.  I assume that the DU transfer will be a little bit later because most people have late dining therefore have late breakfast on the last day.  Are they going to kick us off the ship?  I know on our last cruise we were done with breakfast by 8 and I don't mind hang out on the ship, but I don't know if I want to hang out by the buses. Will let they you sit on deck until 9ish?



This really depends on when the ship gets cleared.  I'm not sure that you would be able to sit out on the decks until 9 as they usually expect all guests off the ship by 9:00 am.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Some darn good taqweeeeela...raspberry pucker...hypnotiq...and heaven only knows what else DH poured in there for me...



Egad. Me thinks that I couldn't drink that. Tooo many flavors.



scarlett873 said:


> Hmmm...wouldn't that be like a cow eating a steak?



Maybe Matt should be previewing your posts.....



DVCsince02 said:


> You know the rules right?  He/She who suggests must be in charge.  I'll be looking for that thread shortly.



No. She's new, she doesn't know that rule. Guess she does now....good luck Michelle!!!



scarlett873 said:


> I'm not THAT drunk people...



Riiiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhht. And I am not THAT talkative......


----------



## firsttimemom

Wow- I suddenly feel the need to brush and floss. Never noticed that ad before.


----------



## jeanigor

Look, Tracy, I used Multi-Quote....can I have a star???


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Wow...that's scary...I was thinking the same thing!



Maybe if you don't find a new job shortly you could teach "chemistry" classes.



firsttimemom said:


> Lindsay played soccer when she was in K and 1st but has played field hockey ever since.  Patrick plays the wii.  Well, and baseball, but he prefers the wii.



Both of mine are soccer girls, though Emilie tries her best not to be.  She wants to find her own thing.  She just happens to be good at soccer.



jeanigor said:


> Monsanto?



We have one of those in Muscatine.


----------



## dpuck1998

Two words for you BrandiE

HOOT   ERS

I'll be there and will leave you a big tip!  Promise!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Two words for you BrandiE
> 
> HOOT   ERS
> 
> I'll be there and will leave you a big tip!  Promise!



Why doesn't that surprise me?????



> .....



Anybody else notice that you can view the post that was quoted....I think that might be helpful if you have no clue what someone is responding too....

i.e. "You can use my dinghy."


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Two words for you BrandiE
> 
> HOOT   ERS
> 
> I'll be there and will leave you a big tip!  Promise!


 I'm pretty sure they would be paying me to keep me from wearing their little orange shorts...there are not enough Spanx in the world to get me into those outfits...


----------



## jeanigor

Wow. Everybody is in bed already? Guess I will turn in as well....I must have picked the wrong night to stay up and discuss. Maybe another night.


----------



## Madi100

It's been slow here tonight.  We're watching the Ghost Whisperer.  IT's kind of scary.


----------



## ADP

I'm around.  I've been looking through the cruise board and the pictures of DCL food.  It sure looks great.  Lucky for me it's not making me hungry.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm still awake...though not for long...it's been an exhausting day...


----------



## firsttimemom

ADP said:


> I'm around.  I've been looking through the cruise board and the pictures of DCL food.  It sure looks great.  Lucky for me it's not making me hungry.



I saw a pic of the portabella mushroom appetizer at palo on that thread. I had totally forgotten how good that was and now I'm craving mushrooms.


----------



## scarlett873

firsttimemom said:


> I saw a pic of the portabella mushroom appetizer at palo on that thread. I had totally forgotten how good that was and now I'm craving mushrooms.


Mushrooms...ew...


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Mushrooms...ew...



these are the best!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm still around as well.
Was surfing the DVC boards, and watching CSI.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Mushrooms...ew...



I agree. Throat closing. Can't breathe. GASPING for air. And they taste yucky too.


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Mushrooms...ew...



I agree, Blech!


----------



## ADP

3guysandagal said:


> I'm still around as well.
> Was surfing the DVC boards, and watching CSI.


Speaking of DVC boards and pre and post cruise...Someone posted some recent photos of Kidani Village.
Here's the link! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126435


----------



## jeanigor

So cake and pie are a plus.......mushrooms are a negative.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I agree. Throat closing. Can't breathe. GASPING for air. And they taste yucky too.


Cooked mushrooms are slimy. 



Did I mention ew?


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> So cake and pie are a plus.......mushrooms are a negative.


Speaking of cake and pie.....Well, pie to be exact, do they serve Key Lime Pie on DCL?  If so, is it good?



Madi100 said:


> It's been slow here tonight.  We're watching the Ghost Whisperer.  IT's kind of scary.


Hey Nicole...For some reason I just noticed your tag.  Has that been there for a while?


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Speaking of cake and pie.....Well, pie to be exact, do they serve Key Lime Pie on DCL?  If so, is it good?



Thanks Aaron, I read "*Key Lime Pie*" and now all I can think of is KLP. Thank goodness Yoplait makes a KLP yogurt...not quite as unhealthy as the real thing....


----------



## scarlett873

Now that i've pulled myself back up to my usual position in post counts...i'm heading to bed for the night. I'm exhausted...catch y'all tomorrow!


----------



## dzneygirl

So a mushroom walked into a bar and asked this girl to dance.  The girl said, "ewww no!  You're a mushroom!"  And the mushroom said, "aww come on I'm fungi!".

Get it fungi,


----------



## jeanigor

A silly joke on MONDAY!!!!!! I declare a foul!! Michelle owes a round of drinks!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Now that i've pulled myself back up to my usual position in post counts...i'm heading to bed for the night. I'm exhausted...catch y'all tomorrow!



Its good to be the princess? 


Night for real this time....and I was just teasing Michelle....silly jokes are welcome any day that ends in "y"!


----------



## dzneygirl

LOL sorry couldn't help it !!!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Now that i've pulled myself back up to my usual position in post counts...i'm heading to bed for the night. I'm exhausted...catch y'all tomorrow!


Night B!  



jeanigor said:


> A silly joke on MONDAY!!!!!! I declare a foul!! Michelle owes a round of drinks!


Silly joke day is 7X24X365!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Now that i've pulled myself back up to my usual position in post counts...i'm heading to bed for the night. I'm exhausted...catch y'all tomorrow!



Night Brandie!


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Silly joke day is 7X24X365!



Hmmmm.... Aaron's punchline is 61,320.


I don't think that's very funny. And I am a self professed geek.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Hmmmm.... Aaron's punchline is 61,320.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's very funny. And I am a self professed geek.




It was all in the delivery..(insert rimshot here)....


----------



## OKW Lover

scarlett873 said:


> Mushrooms...ew...



How about escargot?


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> A silly joke on MONDAY!!!!!! I declare a foul!! Michelle owes a round of drinks!


 

Hey!!!  Wait a minute!!!  I am the posting police here and I will hand out the posting fines!!

Now Michelle, you owe us a round of drinks for posting a fungi joke beacuse we all know that dancing fungi is no joking matter because it could possibly offend the dancing-challenged fungi of the world.  We wouldn't want to offend a mushroom with two left stems now, would we?


----------



## 3guysandagal

OKW Lover said:


> How about escargot?



 PHLEGM BALLS!!!


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> I'm around.  I've been looking through the cruise board and the pictures of DCL food.  It sure looks great.  Lucky for me it's not making me hungry.



Where are you finding food pictures.  I looked.  I couldn't find any.


----------



## tickledtink33

At least everyone is talking about food that does not interest me.  Don't care for mushrooms and blek to escargo.  I now will definately not go to bed hungry.  And BTW John, love your response.  Double ewww.


----------



## Madi100

I found the food porn thread.  Yummy!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Wow. Everybody is in bed already? Guess I will turn in as well....I must have picked the wrong night to stay up and discuss. Maybe another night.


I was on the phone with my grandma.



ADP said:


> Speaking of DVC boards and pre and post cruise...Someone posted some recent photos of Kidani Village.
> Here's the link!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126435



Thanks Aaron!



jeanigor said:


> Thanks Aaron, I read "*Key Lime Pie*" and now all I can think of is KLP. Thank goodness Yoplait makes a KLP yogurt...not quite as unhealthy as the real thing....



    that is the only yogurt I like.


----------



## scarlett873

OKW Lover said:


> How about escargot?


Double ew....


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning.  I hope you're feeling better today Brandie.


----------



## jeanigor

Morning Computernut Friends!!! 

I remember when I used to look forward to Tuesdays. Oh well. Now I look forward to Wednesday instead.

Speaking of looking forward to things:

*47 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*

B, I hope this isn't you this fine crisp spring morning:


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> *47 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*


 I know the countdown takes place daily but for some reason today gave me little excited butterflies!  I'm so excited!!!  Maybe it had something to do with the extra camcorder battery that I bought yesterday for for my new camcorder to take on the cruise? I want to start packing now!


----------



## jeanigor

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I know the countdown takes place daily but for some reason today gave me little excited butterflies!  I'm so excited!!!  Maybe it had something to do with the extra camcorder battery that I bought yesterday for for my new camcorder to take on the cruise? I want to start packing now!



Give in To the temptation....start packing. Think of it as a type of therapy. It'll be good for the soul!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Morning Computernut Friends!!!
> 
> I remember when I used to look forward to Tuesdays. Oh well. Now I look forward to Wednesday instead.
> 
> Speaking of looking forward to things:
> 
> *47 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*
> 
> B, I hope this isn't you this fine crisp spring morning:



Buffoonery on Buses!!!  I like that one!!


----------



## katscradle

This really depends on when the ship gets cleared.  I'm not sure that you would be able to sit out on the decks until 9 as they usually expect all guests off the ship by 9:00 am.[/QUOTE]


Well this is a good thing.
Since there are quite a few of us that have a lunch planned at 
Trails End on the 14th.
If we are off the ship by 9am then the buses should be there around that time.
We should make our lunch for 11:30 am.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Well this is a good thing.
> Since there are quite a few of us that have a lunch planned at
> Trails End on the 14th.
> If we are off the ship by 9am then the buses should be there around that time.
> We should make our lunch for 11:30 am.



It may be cutting it close. But we'll manage. We can be a little flexible. Right?


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning!

Going to JoAnn's to get the fabrc for my FE, headed to the gym, and to my grandmother's house to drop off the fabric for my Aunt to pick up and whip together.

Ethan had a great day potty training yesterday.  YAY!

Check ya later.  BTW - I bow to Brandie and her post count on nine.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all!  I'm sure today there will be a posting frenzy as I won't be here much.  I've got a luncheon.  It's a monthly thing where I have to go and pretend to be really outgoing and welcoming. Who let me be a member of this club?  

I've got two PTO meetings tonight.  But a little excited about one of them, because I get to announce that after 3 years, someone else is taking over.  Who am I kidding.  I'll miss it.  I like power.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> PHLEGM BALLS!!!



now that one I agree with you on!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Well this is a good thing.
> Since there are quite a few of us that have a lunch planned at
> Trails End on the 14th.
> If we are off the ship by 9am then the buses should be there around that time.
> We should make our lunch for 11:30 am.



It may be cutting it close. But we'll manage. We can be a little flexible. Right?[/QUOTE]

Besides that when we all show up at Trails End they'll have no choice but to get us seated.
I mean they would not want to upset the crowd.
I am thinking we will take a cab from the Dolphin to SSR.
Check in and leave our bags with them to be put in our room.
Then take a cab to Fort W. this should save us some time.


----------



## kab407

OMG!  

Please can I leave now??

I've been in the office for 90 minutes now and you wanna know what I've gotten done?  NOTHING.  I've spent most of that time on the phone with our IS support trying to figure out why I no longer have access to the network.

Gee, no one knows what happened since I walked out the door last night at 6PM. 

I have a training session at 10am and have no access to my slides.

Where is the screaming smilie????


----------



## DVCsince02

Did you all read the recent blog about Trails End?  Makes me kinda nervous.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Going to JoAnn's to get the fabrc for my FE, headed to the gym, and to my grandmother's house to drop off the fabric for my Aunt to pick up and whip together.
> 
> Ethan had a great day potty training yesterday.  YAY!
> 
> Check ya later.  BTW - I bow to Brandie and her post count on nine.



Check your email before you leave please!!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Did you all read the recent blog about Trails End?  Makes me kinda nervous.



No! What and where?
We have eaten there a few times and it has always been wonderful.


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Please can I leave now??
> 
> I've been in the office for 90 minutes now and you wanna know what I've gotten done?  NOTHING.  I've spent most of that time on the phone with our IS support trying to figure out why I no longer have access to the network.
> 
> Gee, no one knows what happened since I walked out the door last night at 6PM.
> 
> I have a training session at 10am and have no access to my slides.
> 
> Where is the screaming smilie????



That happened to me once.  Lesson learned, from then on I sent myself an e-mail to my home address to always have a copy.  

Good luck!


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> No! What and where?
> We have eaten there a few times and it has always been wonderful.



http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/03/23/one-egg-omelette/


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!  I'm sure today there will be a posting frenzy as I won't be here much.  I've got a luncheon.  It's a monthly thing where I have to go and pretend to be really outgoing and welcoming. Who let me be a member of this club?
> 
> I've got two PTO meetings tonight.  But a little excited about one of them, because I get to announce that after 3 years, someone else is taking over.  Who am I kidding.  I'll miss it.  I like power.



I love nothing more than just showing up to an event that I used to have to devote blood sweat and tears towards. Of course that event is usually replaced by something else I've inadvertently volunteered for.

Enjoy your luncheon!


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> Check your email before you leave please!!!



Got it, looks great!


----------



## scarlett873

I just couldn't sleep last night. I was really tired until I got into bed. Then I laid awake for another hour and stared at the walls while DH slept. So I got up and watched TV for awhile. I think I fell asleep about 3:30am and woke up when DH came downstairs at about 7:30am. I'm sure i'll crash at some point today...


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> I love nothing more than just showing up to an event that I used to have to devote blood sweat and tears towards. Of course that event is usually replaced by something else I've inadvertently volunteered for.
> 
> Enjoy your luncheon!



The group that I am attending the luncheon for is a newcomer's club.  I used to be the president, and I used to plan the luncheons.  This year, I'm the advisor, which is really funny.  It's such a fluffy title.   I love going there and having no stress.  Not sure why I volunteered to be on that board next year planning social events???

But, PTO, is my passion.  If it wasn't for PTO I would go and get a job.  I just am at the school way too much.  But, after three years, they've gotten to the point where they just take it for granted.  So, it's time for me to step back.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> I just couldn't sleep last night. I was really tired until I got into bed. Then I laid awake for another hour and stared at the walls while DH slept. So I got up and watched TV for awhile. I think I fell asleep about 3:30am and woke up when DH came downstairs at about 7:30am. I'm sure i'll crash at some point today...



Just have another drink and enjoy the day   YOu can take all the naps you want.  

BTW, you aren't that far behind Todd on the posting, and he has to work all day.  The silver lining in everything:  you can be the top poster now on the cruise threads


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Besides that when we all show up at Trails End they'll have no choice but to get us seated.
> I mean they would not want to upset the crowd.
> I am thinking we will take a cab from the Dolphin to SSR.
> Check in and leave our bags with them to be put in our room.
> Then take a cab to Fort W. this should save us some time.



I think that sounds like a good plan for you. I am hoping the check in at the DolFUN goes rather smoothly and there isn't huge line of us.



kab407 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Please can I leave now??
> 
> I've been in the office for 90 minutes now and you wanna know what I've gotten done?  NOTHING.  I've spent most of that time on the phone with our IS support trying to figure out why I no longer have access to the network.
> 
> Gee, no one knows what happened since I walked out the door last night at 6PM.
> 
> I have a training session at 10am and have no access to my slides.
> 
> Where is the screaming smilie????



EEEKKK!!!! I am sure you can pull it off with some crayons and coloring books. It's only chemistry.



DVCsince02 said:


> Did you all read the recent blog about Trails End?  Makes me kinda nervous.



I was thinking that as I read it, hoping it was only breakfast.



shellyminnie said:


> Check your email before you leave please!!!



I feel so unloved. You tell everyone else to check their email.  Maybe I won't let near my dinghy.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/03/23/one-egg-omelette/



O.K. but let's just see if we have the same experience.
If Disney is making the cut-backs that bad we will know.
We might not have a choice though since there are a few 
of us giving up our rental cars.
If Disney has made the cut-backs there that bad it will be 
the same everywhere else on Disney property.
We will be able to know this by the time we go on the cruise,
due to our pre cruise stay.
Then when we are on the cruise we can decide if we are going to keep 
our dining plans.
I am holding my judgement till we get there.
That first few days should be enough to form an opinion.

P.S. They may have just made the cuts to breakfast.
We are doing lunch.
The lunch menu is the same as the dinner.
The dinner buffet is or was very good, as this is the exact same stuff 
that they serve in the  hoop dee do review.
We booked the hoop dee do review, so let's hope this is not the case.
Not for $275.00 Us.
I will be very upset.
I think the lunch will give us an idea about that though.


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Please can I leave now??
> 
> I've been in the office for 90 minutes now and you wanna know what I've gotten done?  NOTHING.  I've spent most of that time on the phone with our IS support trying to figure out why I no longer have access to the network.


I hate to say it, but ditto here!  



DVCsince02 said:


> Did you all read the recent blog about Trails End?  Makes me kinda nervous.


Yea...Sounds like it maybe headed downhill.  It seems like anytime we find a good bargain on property it slowly starts slipping away.  



scarlett873 said:


> I just couldn't sleep last night. I was really tired until I got into bed. Then I laid awake for another hour and stared at the walls while DH slept. So I got up and watched TV for awhile. I think I fell asleep about 3:30am and woke up when DH came downstairs at about 7:30am. I'm sure i'll crash at some point today...


Hi Brandie....One of my bad habits is leaving the TV on at night as I fall asleep in bed or on the couch.  I don't know, but I just need a little noise to fall asleep.  I can't fall asleep to complete silence.


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> And, we'll be neighbors.  Crazy.   What sport does your DD play?  Madi plays soccer.  Emilie hasn't figured out she's a girl yet, so she should enjoy time with your son



She would like my DD11 then. She hates everything girlie. Especially clothes. 



Madi100 said:


> I'm not very good at accepting my Facebook gifts.  I just accepted my food porn from DCL.  Are there food porn threads for DCL?



I have like 100 gifts that I have no intention of accepting at this point. It's gift overload over there. Chaos. I only keep an eye out for friend requests and posse recruitments.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> I hate to say it, but ditto here!
> 
> 
> Yea...Sounds like it maybe headed downhill.  It seems like anytime we find a good bargain on property it slowly starts slipping away.
> 
> 
> Hi Brandie....One of my bad habits is leaving the TV on at night as I fall asleep in bed or on the couch.  I don't know, but I just need a little noise to fall asleep.  I can't fall asleep to complete silence.


I sleep with a white noise machine on. DH is a snorer...so to help drown out the snoring, I fall asleep to ocean waves. It's really peaceful and usually does the trick, but I think with everything that happened yesterday...I was just too stressed to sleep.


----------



## DVCsince02

Why does it take an hour for a 3yo to eat 1 stinkin' waffle?


----------



## katscradle

Well it's a busy day for me today.
Need to go clean the car out.
Back seat the boy's are such pigs.
Then I want to go to the gym. 
Will see you this afternoon.
Have a great morning!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Why does it take an hour for a 3yo to eat 1 stinkin' waffle?


To make mommy crazy...did it work?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Why does it take an hour for a 3yo to eat 1 stinkin' waffle?



Same reason the baby can't sleep with socks on? To drive mommy nutz?


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> To make mommy crazy...did it work?





jeanigor said:


> Same reason the baby can't sleep with socks on? To drive mommy nutz?



Mommy was nutz/crazy before kids.


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> Maybe if you don't find a new job shortly you could teach "chemistry" classes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Both of mine are soccer girls*, though Emilie tries her best not to be.  She wants to find her own thing.  She just happens to be good at soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> We have one of those in Muscatine.



Mine has been playing BBall since she was 5.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I just couldn't sleep last night. I was really tired until I got into bed. Then I laid awake for another hour and stared at the walls while DH slept. So I got up and watched TV for awhile. I think I fell asleep about 3:30am and woke up when DH came downstairs at about 7:30am. I'm sure i'll crash at some point today...



aaaawww, Brandie.


----------



## DLBDS

dzneygirl said:


> So a mushroom walked into a bar and asked this girl to dance.  The girl said, "ewww no!  You're a mushroom!"  And the mushroom said, "aww come on I'm fungi!".
> 
> Get it fungi,







jeanigor said:


> I feel so unloved. You tell everyone else to check their email.  Maybe I won't let near my dinghy.



I didn't get an email. Did you?



scarlett873 said:


> I sleep with a white noise machine on. DH is a snorer...so to help drown out the snoring, I fall asleep to ocean waves. It's really peaceful and usually does the trick, but I think with everything that happened yesterday...I was just too stressed to sleep.



I'm one of those poor souls that needs complete quiet to go to sleep. I've spent quite a few nights on the couch because of this. I wish I could fall asleep with any kind of noise but... nope.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I feel so unloved. You tell everyone else to check their email.  Maybe I won't let near my dinghy.



I told one person to check their email!!!

BTW- Check you email!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/03/23/one-egg-omelette/



WOW! That doesn't bode well for WDW dining in May.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> I told one person to check their email!!!
> 
> BTW- Check you email!!!



You told george to check his yesterday.

And btw, I already knew you dropped my antenna toppers in the mail. You sent me a PM. But thanks for the extra follow through!  Maybe in today's mail. If not, tomorrows.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> It's been slow here tonight.  We're watching the Ghost Whisperer.  IT's kind of scary.



Love that show, mostly for the female lead!  



3guysandagal said:


> I'm still around as well.
> Was surfing the DVC boards, and watching CSI.



CSI:Miami...ewww...



ADP said:


> Speaking of DVC boards and pre and post cruise...Someone posted some recent photos of Kidani Village.
> Here's the link!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2126435



THANKS!!  



kab407 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Please can I leave now??
> 
> I've been in the office for 90 minutes now and you wanna know what I've gotten done?  NOTHING.  I've spent most of that time on the phone with our IS support trying to figure out why I no longer have access to the network.
> 
> Gee, no one knows what happened since I walked out the door last night at 6PM.
> 
> I have a training session at 10am and have no access to my slides.
> 
> Where is the screaming smilie????



Stupid Tech guys, they are worthless! (unless you need them, then everyone loves us)



Madi100 said:


> The group that I am attending the luncheon for is a newcomer's club.  I used to be the president, and I used to plan the luncheons.  This year, I'm the adviser, which is really funny.  It's such a fluffy title.   I love going there and having no stress.  Not sure why I volunteered to be on that board next year planning social events???
> 
> But, PTO, is my passion.  If it wasn't for PTO I would go and get a job.  I just am at the school way too much.  But, after three years, they've gotten to the point where they just take it for granted.  So, it's time for me to step back.



PTO President here!  Love it, I just need to learn to deal with the overbearing know it alls and I'll be fine.



DLBDS said:


> She would like my DD11 then. She hates everything girlie. Especially clothes.
> 
> 
> I have like 100 gifts that I have no intention of accepting at this point. It's gift overload over there. Chaos. I only keep an eye out for friend requests and posse recruitments.



I'm the same, I can't keep up with them so I ignore most apps and just accept friends.  BTW, if you don't send your screen name chances are I won't accept you since I'm not sure if your from the DIS or some crazy random person trying to friend me.  (As opposed to some crazy DIS person who I will accept)



scarlett873 said:


> To make mommy crazy...did it work?





DVCsince02 said:


> Mommy was nutz/crazy before kids.



She said it (I was going to say it but she beat me to it)


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone!

Has anyone watched that new ABC show, _Castle_? It's on after _Dancing with the Stars_.  I really like Nathan Fillion anyway, but it's VERY good. Kinda reminds me of Remington Steele and some of those good old shows where the stories weren't predictable and the chemistry between the characters was good.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> I agree. Throat closing. Can't breathe. GASPING for air. And they taste yucky too.





scarlett873 said:


> Cooked mushrooms are slimy.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention ew?



LOVE MUSHROOMS.  Yummy, so more for me.

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> I found the food porn thread.  Yummy!



Could someone post a link for the cruise food porn?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> You told george to check his yesterday.
> 
> And btw, I already knew you dropped my antenna toppers in the mail. You sent me a PM. But thanks for the extra follow through!  Maybe in today's mail. If not, tomorrows.



No, I told George and Jason to check their PMs yesterday!! THere's a difference!!


----------



## DLBDS

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm the same, I can't keep up with them so I ignore most apps and just accept friends.  BTW, if you don't send your screen name chances are I won't accept you since I'm not sure if your from the DIS or some crazy random person trying to friend me.  (As opposed to some crazy DIS person who I will accept)



I guess I should add that I only accept posse recruitments from existing friends. I've gotten quite a few from 'crazy random' people. I just ignore them. I like that (most)  everyone puts their DIS name on their home pages.


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Has anyone watched that new ABC show, _Castle_? It's on after _Dancing with the Stars_. I really like Nathan Fillion anyway, but it's VERY good. Kinda reminds me of Remington Steele and some of those good old shows where the stories weren't predictable and the chemistry between the characters was good.


 
Yes - now that Life on Mars is ending, I think Castle is my new favorite show...


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Mommy was nutz/crazy before kids.



Why don't I doubt that?  

Kim


----------



## DLBDS

Has anyone seen this BigDog thing they're showing on FoxNews? I think this may be the creepiest thing I have ever seen in my life. At one point it stumbles on ice (it looks like ice anyway) and I felt bad for it. Creepy I tell ya. Just creepy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww


----------



## chirurgeon

I need help.  I am over planning again.  I will truly only have a total of 4 days to do things in the parks before and after the cruise.  In my head, I am doing enough to fill my usual 10 day trip that doesn't include say a cruise or Mousefest.  WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?  Disney will still be there next April.  Talk me down someone.  I need to pick and choose.    HEELLLPPPP.


Kim


----------



## spaddy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I know the countdown takes place daily but for some reason today gave me little excited butterflies!  I'm so excited!!!  Maybe it had something to do with the extra camcorder battery that I bought yesterday for for my new camcorder to take on the cruise? I want to start packing now!



Ok, the thought of video recording scares me.  I have some video of my cruise in college I know my friends would like me to lose.




DVCsince02 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan had a great day potty training yesterday.  YAY!


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Has anyone watched that new ABC show, _Castle_? It's on after _Dancing with the Stars_.  I really like Nathan Fillion anyway, but it's VERY good. Kinda reminds me of Remington Steele and some of those good old shows where the stories weren't predictable and the chemistry between the characters was good.




 'morning!

I saw the first episode of that show- thought it was cute. I've tivod the others but haven't watched them yet.


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> I need help.  I am over planning again.  I will truly only have a total of 4 days to do things in the parks before and after the cruise.  In my head, I am doing enough to fill my usual 10 day trip that doesn't include say a cruise or Mousefest.  WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?  Disney will still be there next April.  Talk me down someone.  I need to pick and choose.    HEELLLPPPP.
> 
> 
> Kim


There's no need to overplan.  Just pick out your favorites for this trip and stick to them.  Part of a fantastic Disney vacation is relaxing as well and just taking it in.  Having free time is just as important as planned time.  A good mix is usually a winning formula.  


*Did that help?  *


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> I need help.  I am over planning again.  I will truly only have a total of 4 days to do things in the parks before and after the cruise.  In my head, I am doing enough to fill my usual 10 day trip that doesn't include say a cruise or Mousefest.  WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?  Disney will still be there next April.  Talk me down someone.  I need to pick and choose.    HEELLLPPPP.
> 
> 
> Kim



Can't help.  I only am doing one day in the parks and in my mind I want to go to all of the parks.  Sometimes I wish we would just get APs so we would do half days in the parks.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> Can't help.  I only am doing one day in the parks and in my mind I want to go to all of the parks.  Sometimes I wish we would just get APs so we would do half days in the parks.



I'm planning on getting APs this trip, but then I feel like, Hey I can be in the parks for free I should go every day and get my moneys worth.  Its a slippery slope!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Mushrooms...ew...





jeanigor said:


> I agree. Throat closing. Can't breathe. GASPING for air. And they taste yucky too.





3guysandagal said:


> I agree, Blech!



DW would love to sit with all of you at the No Mushroom Table. 



OKW Lover said:


> How about escargot?



That's the talk Jeff! Garlic and butter'em up! Love them little critters.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm planning on getting APs this trip, but then I feel like, Hey I can be in the parks for free I should go every day and get my moneys worth.  Its a slippery slope!



I think that is the reason DH is against them.  He knows I will be planning trips to Orlando every 2 months.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Morning All!  

I am flying through hoping to run out & get the FE gifts today...or see a dr about my problem ear before getting on the darned plane!

Brandie - 

Just for you - a quote from Pepe - King Prawn...

Optimists see the glass half full.
Pessismists see the glass half empty. 
I say, if it ain't a Mojito - I ain't drinking it anyway okay!

Jen - great on the potty training progress...I would have been sooo lost without my Mom for that step.

Mushrooms....EEEEWWWWWW!  

Did I miss anything?

ETA - I don't get the teeth ad - I get a scrapbooking ad....


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> Has anyone seen this BigDog thing they're showing on FoxNews? I think this may be the creepiest thing I have ever seen in my life. At one point it stumbles on ice (it looks like ice anyway) and I felt bad for it. Creepy I tell ya. Just creepy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww



No kidding your right that is creepy.
The buzzing sound would be enough to drive me around the bend.
They could have made the thing look a little better.
The load capacity is great though.
As for the ice, well I am not much better on the ice myself.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Did you all read the recent blog about Trails End?  Makes me kinda nervous.



I read the item John posted from the DU agent. Looks like they are now ravioli sized omelettes.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Can't help.  I only am doing one day in the parks and in my mind I want to go to all of the parks.  Sometimes I wish we would just get APs so we would do half days in the parks.



This is going to be our first time atempting to do half a day at 
one park, and half a day at another park.
Should be interesting.
However we usually go in Dec. and I think it is enough to just 
do one park a day at that time of year.
This will be our first trip in May.


----------



## katscradle

See you guy's later.
I am off to the gym now.


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Brandie -
> 
> Just for you - a quote from Pepe - King Prawn...
> 
> Optimists see the glass half full.
> Pessismists see the glass half empty.
> I say, if it ain't a Mojito - I ain't drinking it anyway okay!



I bow before your ability to quote Muppet gospel.



> Mushrooms....EEEEWWWWWW!



Another wise woman.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> I read the item John posted from the DU agent. Looks like they are now ravioli sized omelettes.



I think this is what the dining plan has done to many restaurants in Disney.  I really dislike the dining plan and how it has slowly made all the food the same around the parks.


----------



## scarlett873

aGoofyMom said:


> Brandie -
> 
> Just for you - a quote from Pepe - King Prawn...
> 
> Optimists see the glass half full.
> Pessismists see the glass half empty.
> I say, if it ain't a Mojito - I ain't drinking it anyway okay!


 Now that's funny...


----------



## scarlett873

Oh yeah...DCL is on the travel channel again...


My happy place...the travel channel must have known that I really needed my happy place today!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> I read the item John posted from the DU agent. Looks like they are now ravioli sized omelettes.





dpuck1998 said:


> I think this is what the dining plan has done to many restaurants in Disney.  I really dislike the dining plan and how it has slowly made all the food the same around the parks.



I don't think this is only happening at Disney.  I notice a lot of things are much smaller than they used to be.  I love ChickFilA salads and they have way less chicken on them than they did 2 years ago.  I have been trying to stick with buffets at WDW, but that doesn't always help.  We went to Beirgarten in November and honestly I can't stop thinking about it.  It was so good.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Did you all read the recent blog about Trails End?  Makes me kinda nervous.



I did.  I wonder what the food will be like at lunch.  The food at WDW restaurants has been declining for over a year now.  Higher prices, noticably smaller portions, taste and quality not what it was in the past, the romoving of entrees and scaling back on the menus.  I could go on and on.  Unfortunately I think it is going to get worse before it gets better.  I was reading the dining boards last night and it was mentioned that the chicken served at the Tangerine Cafe in Morocco was changed from chicken breast to a chicken breast cutlet which is processed.  Yuck!  This is not noted on the menu which just says chicken platter.  I hope things like this are not going to be implemented property wide because I do not want to eat pre packaged, processed or frozen food on my WDW trips.  And have to pay a premium for the privledge of doing so.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Oh yeah...DCL is on the travel channel again...
> 
> 
> My happy place...the travel channel must have known that I really needed my happy place today!



Yay for the Travel Channel.  I wish I would have taped that.


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> I I was reading the dining boards last night and it was mentioned that the chicken served at the Tangerine Cafe in Morocco was changed from chicken breast to a chicken breast cutlet which is processed.  Yuck!



Double Yuck.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Why does it take an hour for a 3yo to eat 1 stinkin' waffle?



Not enough syrup?


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> You told george to check his yesterday.





shellyminnie said:


> No, I told George and Jason to check their PMs yesterday!! THere's a difference!!



You tell him Shelly.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Hi Brandie....One of my bad habits is leaving the TV on at night as I fall asleep in bed or on the couch.  I don't know, but I just need a little noise to fall asleep.  I can't fall asleep to complete silence.



Conga line past Aaron's room!!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I think this is what the dining plan has done to many restaurants in Disney.  I really dislike the dining plan and how it has slowly made all the food the same around the parks.



It's all about people getting as much (value) as they can out of Disney, and Disney maintaining a certain level of profit margin. I've never done the dining plan Don and probably never will.


----------



## Yvet

chirurgeon said:


> I need help.  I am over planning again.  I will truly only have a total of 4 days to do things in the parks before and after the cruise.  In my head, I am doing enough to fill my usual 10 day trip that doesn't include say a cruise or Mousefest.  WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?  Disney will still be there next April.  Talk me down someone.  I need to pick and choose.    HEELLLPPPP.
> Kim



Don't plan and certainly don't overplan......
Make a priority list the realy must do's.....
I know that you would like to do it all but you can't and maing you force into things is ruin your vacation.

I'm an overplanner to....
I even plan restroom vistis (not for real but just to make myself clear).
i'm going to try not to plan anything around the postcast cruise.

We have planned e few gatherings together but the rest i try to go with the flow.
Just like i did during Mousefest and that was great.

What will happen is you plan and plan and plan all 4 days are planned perfectly.....
And then....
You meet us (dissers, podcastcruisers) somewhere on the way to a park or just in a park and then you start chatting and then somebody of the group you just met, suggests to have a drink somewhere or to ride a ride and there is goes out of the window that beautiful planned planning.......

So please stay calm, breath in and breath out.....
Try to make that priority list and then just go with the flow.....


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> It's all about people getting as much (value) as they can out of Disney, and Disney maintaining a certain level of profit margin. I've never done the dining plan Don and probably never will.



I've done it in the past, but I didn't like it and will not do it again.  I'm sure I saved a few bucks, but I'm hoping it will go away.


----------



## ADP

3guysandagal said:


> Conga line past Aaron's room!!


I may join in....Can you sleep walk in a Conga line?  



georgemoe said:


> It's all about people getting as much (value) as they can out of Disney, and Disney maintaining a certain level of profit margin. I've never done the dining plan Don and probably never will.


I'm with you guys.  I know the dining plan was meant for the best intentions to make Disney World more affordable for families, but unfortunately, it's caused an adverse affect on food quality and choices.


----------



## tiggerbell

dpuck1998 said:


> I've done it in the past, but I didn't like it and will not do it again. I'm sure I saved a few bucks, but I'm hoping it will go away.


 
And I'm going to go with the other side - I love the dining plan - anything that allows me dessert with every meal is good in my book.  Especially when it's free dining!  You see, as a kid, my sisters took me to Disney every year - and I got really sick of hot dogs, burgers, and slices of pizza.  They wouldn't even buy me extra "E" tickets!!!  You know how much those cost???  90 cents!!!  So a 10 night trip with 10 sit downs is such a luxury for me... I can't wait for September!

And I'm not really complaining about my sisters - they took me to Disney every year... I was so lucky!  But I love to throw that 90 cent ticket in Rhonda's face when she wants to do something expensive - like parasail or stay at the Grand Floridian...


----------



## sandyh67

spaddy said:


> Yay for the Travel Channel.  I wish I would have taped that.



You can download it from iTunes for under $5 I think, I have it on my ipod and watch it whenever I am in a  mood!


----------



## Madi100

Here is the link to the food porn thread.  Just a note, it is in the middle of it, I believe.  I'm only part way done looking at it.  The desserts and appetizers look yummy.  I haven't been ipressed with entrees yet.  Everything looks really rare.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886187&page=39


----------



## Madi100

I like the dining plan.  James is all for spending money BEFORE we get to Disney, but once we are there, he hates it.  So, anytime I can pre-pay something it's great.  

I wonder if part of the food is having to do with the economy.  I'm sure with smaller crowds there is a lot of waste in the buffets.  To be honest, I'd rather see the quality of food go down than to see the quality of entertainment go down.  Never once in my life have I said that I go to Disney for their great food.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Here is the link to the food porn thread.  Just a note, it is in the middle of it, I believe.  I'm only part way done looking at it.  The desserts and appetizers look yummy.  I haven't been ipressed with entrees yet.  Everything looks really rare.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886187&page=39


Thanks!  I was checking that out last night.  Lots of good pictures to look at.  



Madi100 said:


> I wonder if part of the food is having to do with the economy.  I'm sure with smaller crowds there is a lot of waste in the buffets.  To be honest, I'd rather see the quality of food go down than to see the quality of entertainment go down.  Never once in my life have I said that I go to Disney for their great food.


I think its a combination of many different factors.  I used to be one that went to Disney for food, not only food, but it was 1 reason.  Not so much anymore, but I do have cravings for certain Disney foods.  I mean, I've got to have Disney ice cream, or a pretzel in Germany.


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> Thanks!  I was checking that out last night.  Lots of good pictures to look at.
> 
> 
> I think its a combination of many different factors.  I used to be one that went to Disney for food, not only food, but it was 1 reason.  Not so much anymore, but I do have cravings for certain Disney foods.  I mean, I've got to have Disney ice cream, or a pretzel in Germany.



Okay, we don't GO to Disney for food, but there are certain things we HAVE to have each trip.  We LOVE to get cinnamon rolls at MK.  We also always have to have an ice-cream sandwich at the Main Street Bakery.  If they changed either of those things, I'd be very disappointed.


----------



## dis2cruise

wow palo looks sooo yummy especialy for brunch!!


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Okay, we don't GO to Disney for food, but there are certain things we HAVE to have each trip.  We LOVE to get cinnamon rolls at MK.  We also always have to have an ice-cream sandwich at the Main Street Bakery.  If they changed either of those things, I'd be very disappointed.



Ok, I am now offically hungry.  All this dining plan talk has me thinking about adding the CS dining plan for my 1 day before the cruise.  I was going to get the refillable mug anyway.  I have to admit I am like your DH.  Paying all the money up front doesn't bother me as much.  I think that is the reason I don't like the 2009 DP as much.  I hate having to pay tips on top of what I have already paid.  I love how with the old dining plan I felt like everything was out of the way all at once.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Here is the link to the food porn thread.  Just a note, it is in the middle of it, I believe.  I'm only part way done looking at it.  The desserts and appetizers look yummy.  I haven't been ipressed with entrees yet.  Everything looks really rare.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886187&page=39



Thanks Nicole! 
I have 1 1/2 hours till lunch, and now I'm very hungry.


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Here is the link to the food porn thread.  Just a note, it is in the middle of it, I believe.  I'm only part way done looking at it.  The desserts and appetizers look yummy.  I haven't been ipressed with entrees yet.  Everything looks really rare.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886187&page=39



Thanks Nicole.

Anyone want to try and sign up for a large table for Palo brunch with me?

Ask Tracy

If we have a dinner reservation for Palo, can we sign up for a group brunch at Palo?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Stupid Tech guys, they are worthless! (unless you need them, then everyone loves us)




I love you Don even though I am not one of your multiple wives and you are a Tech Guy.  

I finally have access to the network!!


----------



## jeanigor

Only 2½ hours late!!!


Pete just posted a new blog...free dining???Pete's Blog about the "Free Dining Rumor"

How long is the Buy 4, get 3 promo going on for? That could be too good to turn down....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Only 2½ hours late!!!
> 
> 
> Pete just posted a new blog...free dining???Pete's Blog about the "Free Dining Rumor"
> 
> How long is the Buy 4, get 3 promo going on for? That could be too good to turn down....


 
Travel for Buy 4, Get 7 needs to be completed by the 15th of August...


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Only 2½ hours late!!!
> 
> 
> Pete just posted a new blog...free dining???Pete's Blog about the "Free Dining Rumor"
> 
> How long is the Buy 4, get 3 promo going on for? That could be too good to turn down....



August 15th I believe.


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> Anyone want to try and sign up for a large table for Palo brunch with me?
> 
> Ask Tracy
> 
> If we have a dinner reservation for Palo, can we sign up for a group brunch at Palo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



Brunch and dinner reservations are separate.  You cannot have two of either one but can have one of each.  I'm not exactly sure what your questions is, but hope this answers it.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Travel for Buy 4, Get 7 needs to be completed by the 15th of August...





ADP said:


> August 15th I believe.



I coulda guessed due to the anticipated start date for the rumor...


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Only 2½ hours late!!!
> 
> 
> Pete just posted a new blog...free dining???Pete's Blog about the "Free Dining Rumor"
> 
> How long is the Buy 4, get 3 promo going on for? That could be too good to turn down....



The buy 4 get 3 promo is for stays through August 14th and must be booked by March 29th.  According to Pete's blog the free dining is for stays August 15th - September 30th and booking begins on March 30th.  It looks like the 2 offers do not overlap.  If you were to stay at a value or a moderate resort for 7 days than free dining is a better deal.  This is if you have at least 2 adults in your party.  If you are going solo or are 1 adult 1 child, than the buy 4 get 3 offer is a better deal.  And for a deluxe resort 7 day stay the buy 4 get 3 is a better deal.  Just to compare the 2 offers.


----------



## DLBDS

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> *Has anyone watched that new ABC show, Castle?* It's on after _Dancing with the Stars_.  I really like Nathan Fillion anyway, but it's VERY good. Kinda reminds me of Remington Steele and some of those good old shows where the stories weren't predictable and the chemistry between the characters was good.



I've been watching it. I've loved Nathan Fillion since Firefly. (Great show BTW. Should never have been canceled!) 



Madi100 said:


> I like the dining plan.  *James is all for spending money BEFORE we get to Disney, but once we are there, he hates it.*  So, anytime I can pre-pay something it's great.



This is pretty much me. I want to prepay for as much as possible also. As for this trip, the land portion is completely paid for (or cash in hand) but the cruise portion won't be paid for before we go. I have until Sept. to pay that off.


----------



## jeanigor

Dara got 666!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ADP said:


> August 15th I believe.



I'm not 100% sure, and Pete's "Da Man", but I'm really thinking the date in the Blog should be 8/16-9/30 (if it's not just a rumor...).


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Dara got 666!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

aspen37 said:


> Thanks Nicole!
> I have 1 1/2 hours till lunch, and now I'm very hungry.


no kidding- i am starving- doing a late lunch today with my old boss. 

we LOVE to eat.  it is a wonder we all don't weight 500lbs or something.  But planning our meals is always a big part of the fun.   I always have to have a dole whip float with pineapple/vanilla swirl, chocolate mousse from france and a ham/cheese croissant, kaki gori from Japan and nachos in mexico (don't know why, but they are yummy!).   of course a rice krispy here and there, fudge, ice cream and cookies.    

i've used the dining plan once back in 06 for free dining back when appetizers were included and we loved it.  Even DH was on board (who isn't a disney nut).    We are using it again for our Dec 10 day trip and can't wait to pig out.   good thing we are walking a lot.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Dara got 666!!!



Hmmm. Is that a good thing or a beastly thing?


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Hmmm. Is that a good thing or a beastly thing?



Beauty{Dara} and the Beast{Dara's H}???


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Beauty{Dara} and the Beast{Dara's H}???


----------



## Dodie

DLBDS said:


> I've loved Nathan Fillion since Firefly. (Great show BTW. Should never have been canceled!)



Me too! Did you ever see the movie, "Waitress?" He was great in that too. His character was SO different than the arrogant/sure-of-himself characters he usually plays.


----------



## DLBDS

Dodie said:


> Me too! Did you ever see the movie, "Waitress?" He was great in that too. His character was SO different than the arrogant/sure of himself characters he usually plays.



I've seen it several times. I still have it on my DVR and play it when I just need something good on while I do house work. I really liked Andy Griffith's character in Waitress too.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> I love you Don even though I am not one of your multiple wives and you are a Tech Guy.
> 
> I finally have access to the network!!


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Brunch and dinner reservations are separate.  You cannot have two of either one but can have one of each.  I'm not exactly sure what your questions is, but hope this answers it.



You got it exactly right as usual Tracy.

You're the best.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Whew, I am exhausted!


----------



## aspen37

exwdwcm said:


> no kidding- i am starving- doing a late lunch today with my old boss.
> 
> we LOVE to eat.  it is a wonder we all don't weight 500lbs or something.  But planning our meals is always a big part of the fun.   I always have to have a dole whip float with pineapple/vanilla swirl, chocolate mousse from france and a ham/cheese croissant, kaki gori from Japan and nachos in mexico (don't know why, but they are yummy!).   of course a rice krispy here and there, fudge, ice cream and cookies.
> 
> i've used the dining plan once back in 06 for free dining back when appetizers were included and we loved it.  Even DH was on board (who isn't a disney nut).    We are using it again for our Dec 10 day trip and can't wait to pig out.   good thing we are walking a lot.



I'm going to lunch in a minute.
I have to have a pineapple/vanilla swirl dole whip, I go to France and get a cream puff. I like sitting outside in France and people watch. I like the coconut curry soup from the Kona Cafe.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK there are 4 of us tied at 29 posts each and I just had to break the tie.  I'm evil that way. 

Kim


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> OK there are 4 of us tied at 29 posts each and I just had to break the tie.  I'm evil that way.
> 
> Kim


But at least you are honest, and that is most important.


----------



## Tonya2426

Anyone notice that the teeth are gone today and it is L.L. Bean flip flops - much nicer to look at.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Anyone notice that the teeth are gone today and it is L.L. Bean flip flops - much nicer to look at.


Much, much easier to look at!!

So DH took me to lunch to get my mind off of things. We went to Houlihan's...you know it's bad when the bartender recognizes you... We had a nice lunch and then went to Meijer for some responsible grocery shopping. Got quite a bit of food though so that ought to hold us over for awhile!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Anyone notice that the teeth are gone today and it is L.L. Bean flip flops - much nicer to look at.



I'm looking at how to  lose 25 lbs and gain a flat stomach.

Someone trying to tell me something????


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> I'm looking at how to lose 25 lbs and gain a flat stomach.
> 
> Someone trying to tell me something????


 
I wish I would get the flat stomach one - maybe it would inspire me to do some sit ups instead of prodding me to buy flip flops for the cruise.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> I'm looking at how to  lose 25 lbs and gain a flat stomach.
> 
> Someone trying to tell me something????



I'm looking at Disney "What will you celebrate?"

I think those ads change a lot...


----------



## DVCsince02

aGoofyMom said:


> Just for you - a quote from Pepe - King Prawn...
> 
> Optimists see the glass half full.
> Pessismists see the glass half empty.
> I say, if it ain't a Mojito - I ain't drinking it anyway okay!



Nice...



georgemoe said:


> Not enough syrup?



No syrup.  He wants it with butter in a circle.



chirurgeon said:


> Thanks Nicole.
> 
> Anyone want to try and sign up for a large table for Palo brunch with me?
> 
> Ask Tracy
> 
> If we have a dinner reservation for Palo, can we sign up for a group brunch at Palo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



Ooooo!  I want to do brunch!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Ooooo!  I want to do brunch!



Speaking of Brunch,  Tracy any word on the Podcast Brunch?


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Anyone notice that the teeth are gone today and it is L.L. Bean flip flops - much nicer to look at.





scarlett873 said:


> Much, much easier to look at!!
> 
> So DH took me to lunch to get my mind off of things. We went to Houlihan's...you know it's bad when the bartender recognizes you... We had a nice lunch and then went to Meijer for some responsible grocery shopping. Got quite a bit of food though so that ought to hold us over for awhile!





kab407 said:


> I'm looking at how to  lose 25 lbs and gain a flat stomach.
> 
> Someone trying to tell me something????



Mine has been the Disneyland 2fer deal. A thousand times better than scary teeth.

Yeah, that may not be such a good thing that the bartender recognizes you.  Not saying you drink a lot..but....yeah.  And a 'woot woot' for grocery shopping at Meijer. I  shopping there especially with my coupons.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Hi Everyone

First post on the new thread and I will admit that I haven't read everything. 

We have done the free dining every year that they have offered it and like the dining plan -- although I have to admit that before I liked it more since it included an appetizer and the tips. We like to eat and our goal at this point is to eat at least one meal in every restaurant at WDW. We are getting there and that probably would not have been possible without the dining plan. What I liked about the old plan that included the appetizer is that I could try something that I normally would never have ordered and not feel totally bad if I didn't like it. I like the fact that I can get a dessert too and only take one bite -- since I'm diabetic and shouldn't eat any of the desserts that I like it's easier to take one bite and not feel bad because I've just spent like $7 for one bite. 

The dining plan is a good deal if you have kids too -- we took my niece and two oldest nephews to WDW in Dec and I was amazed that the dining plan cost $10/day for each of them and yet a sit down dinner could be $13.99. Had never really looked at it before because we don't have young kids but if you do I'd get the plan in the minute. 

Sitting at work debating what to do next. Nothing is appealing though. 

Fiona


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Speaking of Brunch,  Tracy any word on the Podcast Brunch?



Do you think I would hold out on telling you if I knew something that I could tell you?


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Do you think I would hold out on telling you if I knew something that I could tell you?



Of course not   Just making myself feel better by asking


----------



## jeanigor

Because I know there are some Toy Story Mania fans going on the cruise:



> *Toy Story Mania announced exclusively for Wii*
> 
> Disney Interactive Studios today announced Toy Story Mania!, inspired by the Disney/Pixar animated feature “Toy Story,”
> will be released exclusively for the Wii home video game console this fall. Toy Story Mania! showcases an array of entertaining
> games based on the new Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort attractions, while featuring the iconic characters
> and humor from the popular Disney/Pixar “Toy Story” franchise.



Not soon enough for the practice prior to the cruise, but certainly for DIS-a-palooza!!!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Do you think I would hold out on telling you if I knew something that I could tell you?



I think you might hold a carrot back for a day. Just so you could catch a breath. I am sure your inbox has been overflowing with linking dining requests and DU transfers.


----------



## jeanigor

cdnmickeylover said:


> I like the fact that I can get a dessert too and only take one bite -- since I'm diabetic and shouldn't eat any of the desserts that I like it's easier to take one bite and not feel bad because I've just spent like $7 for one bite.
> 
> Fiona



Hi Fiona!!  

I'm diabetic as well and shouldn't eat the sweets. How are you planning on restraining from over indulging in the 'forbidden fruit' so to speak?


----------



## Dodie

Todd's going to get in trouble.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Todd's going to get in trouble.



What did I do now?

(And for what it's worth, all my insulin says 'Eli Lilly' on it. )


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Because I know there are some Toy Story Mania fans going on the cruise:
> Not soon enough for the practice prior to the cruise, but certainly for DIS-a-palooza!!!



Sweeeeet!!!  



cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> First post on the new thread and I will admit that I haven't read everything.
> 
> We have done the free dining every year that they have offered it and like the dining plan -- although I have to admit that before I liked it more since it included an appetizer and the tips. We like to eat and our goal at this point is to eat at least one meal in every restaurant at WDW. We are getting there and that probably would not have been possible without the dining plan. What I liked about the old plan that included the appetizer is that I could try something that I normally would never have ordered and not feel totally bad if I didn't like it. I like the fact that I can get a dessert too and only take one bite -- since I'm diabetic and shouldn't eat any of the desserts that I like it's easier to take one bite and not feel bad because I've just spent like $7 for one bite.
> 
> The dining plan is a good deal if you have kids too -- we took my niece and two oldest nephews to WDW in Dec and I was amazed that the dining plan cost $10/day for each of them and yet a sit down dinner could be $13.99. Had never really looked at it before because we don't have young kids but if you do I'd get the plan in the minute.
> 
> Sitting at work debating what to do next. Nothing is appealing though.
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona!  Welcome!  



Dodie said:


> Todd's going to get in trouble.


Todd just lost all his brownie points.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> What did I do now?



Triple single posts - above.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Because I know there are some Toy Story Mania fans going on the cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> Not soon enough for the practice prior to the cruise, but certainly for DIS-a-palooza!!!



Can't Wait!  Now all I need is a Wii.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> What did I do now?
> 
> (And for what it's worth, all my insulin says 'Eli Lilly' on it. )


 Is this what we've come to now...Corporate blackmail.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Because I know there are some Toy Story Mania fans going on the cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> Not soon enough for the practice prior to the cruise, but certainly for DIS-a-palooza!!!



I've got an Xbox360 collecting dust. I need to sell it or find someone who wants to trade for the wii.


----------



## DVCsince02

Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Sweeeeet!!!
> 
> 
> Hi Fiona!  Welcome!
> 
> 
> Todd just lost all his brownie points.



Hopefully to be replaced with Low Sugar/Sugar Free Cake Points!!! 



Dodie said:


> Triple single posts - above.



I would have multi-quoted but they were spaced apart. I've been lurking on the cruise board. Not looking for food. For magnets!! Much healthier. Fewer calories.



tickledtink33 said:


> Can't Wait!  Now all I need is a Wii.



I don't know if its the economy or market saturation, but finding a Wii is not as tough as it was in the past. The local Targets, Meijers and Wal-marts all have it in stock. The WiiFat, on the other hand is still a hot commodity.


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.



No Facebook account.  I bet it involves waffles.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.



I can't  

FB is blocked at work


----------



## georgemoe

Sorry if I sniped those Disney pins off of eBay on you a few minutes ago. I didn't mean it.  Really I didn't.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.





Dodie said:


>





georgemoe said:


> No Facebook account.  I bet it involves waffles.





kab407 said:


> I can't
> 
> FB is blocked at work


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


>



What was it Dodie? Please tell us.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


>



Cough it up you.


----------



## Dodie

georgemoe said:


> What was it Dodie? Please tell us.



A kitchen cabinet, a wall, and a tile floor -- all very artistically decorated with a black permanent marker.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


>



Come on Dodie!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


>



Thanks Todd.  That made me laugh, and I needed it.

Ethan decided to draw on the white kitchen floor,  white wall, and white cabinets with BLACK permanent marker.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> A kitchen cabinet, a wall, and a tile floor -- all very artistically decorated with a black permanent marker.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> A kitchen cabinet, a wall, and a tile floor -- all very artistically decorated with a black permanent marker.



Whoa!  Somebody better have a box of those Mr. Clean special earser thingies.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> I think you might hold a carrot back for a day. Just so you could catch a breath. I am sure your inbox has been overflowing with linking dining requests and DU transfers.



You think?!?!  If there was news to be given however, I wouldn't hold back on you.  After all, it won't affect me with emails when the events are set so why hold out?  



Dodie said:


> Triple single posts - above.



And here I thought you were pointing out that he was asking me too many questions.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Whoa!  Somebody better have a box of those Mr. Clean special eraser thingies.



That's what I suggested.  Those things work wonders!


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


>





Dodie said:


> A kitchen cabinet, a wall, and a tile floor -- all very artistically decorated with a black permanent marker.





georgemoe said:


> Whoa!  Somebody better have a box of those Mr. Clean special earser thingies.


Oh My!  My Daughter would be grounded for life.    Sorry Jen...Go easy on him.


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> It's all about people getting as much (value) as they can out of Disney, and Disney maintaining a certain level of profit margin. I've never done the dining plan Don and probably never will.



We did the dining plan on our first trip to WDW in 2006.
The travel agent recommended it.
However we did not find that it was worth it.
We also found that we were just eating to use it.
On our trips since then we have just eaten when and where we wanted and have enjoyed it much more.


----------



## tiggerbell

When my girls were little, SOMEONE wrote on the bathroom walls with a thick red permanent marker... spelled the word "elephant" and then signed her little sister's name.

We didn't fall for that trick.  The 5 year old was punished.


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


>




well- that's a big start. I used toothpaste (the paste kind, not the gel kind) on our old house to get crayon off the walls before we put it up for sale. Any chance you have some leftover wall paint?


----------



## DVCsince02

Yes, we have more paint.  Funny, Chris just mentioned he needed to paint.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Because I know there are some Toy Story Mania fans going on the cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> Not soon enough for the practice prior to the cruise, but certainly for DIS-a-palooza!!!




Oh I am going to the store and put my name on the pre order list for this.
That means on the day it is released I don't have to wait in line, 
and I don't have to worry about not getting one.
They'll have one with my name on it.


----------



## katscradle

I don't know if its the economy or market saturation, but finding a Wii is not as tough as it was in the past. The local Targets, Meijers and Wal-marts all have it in stock. The WiiFat, on the other hand is still a hot commodity.[/QUOTE]

Up here the Wiifit's are not hard to get.
Walk into any store and they will have a couple on hand.


----------



## ADP

Wow!  That's excellent Jen, considering.  You sure have a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks Todd.  That made me laugh, and I needed it.
> 
> Ethan decided to draw on the white kitchen floor,  white wall, and white cabinets with BLACK permanent marker.




Hey Mister clean magic eraser may take it off.
I know my DS used orange permanent marker on a door and the magic eraser got it off. after being there for about 3 years.
Don't ask long story.
Just try the magic eraser.


----------



## ADP

Well gang...I'm leaving work and heading home, but before I shut down my PC I looked at my month to month calendar and couldn't help to notice how close May 10th is.  Wooohooo!!!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


>



Looks Picasso to me.


----------



## Dodie

Has anybody noticed that "our" muddy buddies have raised over $800?!!!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> We did the dining plan on our first trip to WDW in 2006.
> The travel agent recommended it.
> However we did not find that it was worth it.
> *We also found that we were just eating to use it.
> On our trips since then we have just eaten when and where we wanted and have enjoyed it much more.*



Exactly Katherine. I think there are some that take ADR's, dining, etc. over the top. Not me. Love food but it will compliment, not dictate my vacation. 

Now beer,


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Hopefully to be replaced with Low Sugar/Sugar Free Cake Points!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have multi-quoted but they were spaced apart. I've been lurking on the cruise board. Not looking for food. For magnets!! Much healthier. Fewer calories.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its the economy or market saturation, but finding a Wii is not as tough as it was in the past. The local Targets, Meijers and Wal-marts all have it in stock. The WiiFat, on the other hand is still a hot commodity.




WiiFits are getting pretty easy to get here too.



Jen, I love how he drew the circle on the floor.  I was mad when I came home one day and my DH had let DS draw with a permant marker and some of it got on the carpet.  FYI, Magic Eraser does not work on carpet.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Has anybody noticed that "our" muddy buddies have raised over $800?!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

oh Jen-   what a day!  

note to self, remove all permanent markers from house!!!!  

So we found out Mom's surgery is April 6th.   Hopefully she can recover by the cruise and feel better.  I hope to go with her to the pre-op and ask about the recovery timeline.   We might need to get a wheelchair for our KTTK tour on May 9th.  Hopefully she will be feeling good by cruise time and can enjoy and relax.  They will do the surgery through her skull to remove the entire pitutary tumor.  

almost quitting time, although i have BUNCO tonight.   hope i win the cash!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

jeanigor said:


> Hi Fiona!!
> 
> I'm diabetic as well and shouldn't eat the sweets. How are you planning on restraining from over indulging in the 'forbidden fruit' so to speak?



Hi Todd!! 

Gee how do I cope -- it actually depends on the day. 

On the cruise they actually have no sugar/sugar free desserts which are actually really good so I usually have them. I've only had one which was gross. 

At the world I might have the sugar free dessert but they are much more limited -- sorry but you can only have so many sugar free brownies which don't taste as good. I usually just have a bite or two of the dessert and hope that Jim will eat the rest or that it's quicklly removed from the table. 

My real problem is that if my blood sugar gets too high I fall asleep and have a mini nap. I have been known to have an ice cream from the Main Street Bakery and then sleep through It's a Small World. 

At WDW I can usually get away with eating a bit more because of all the walking but have to admit that dark shows are a danger to me. I see the beginning, nap and then see the end. 

How are you going to cope?

Fiona


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Hopefully to be replaced with Low Sugar/Sugar Free Cake Points!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have multi-quoted but they were spaced apart. I've been lurking on the cruise board. Not looking for food. For magnets!! Much healthier. Fewer calories.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its the economy or market saturation, but finding a Wii is not as tough as it was in the past. The local Targets, Meijers and Wal-marts all have it in stock. The WiiFat, on the other hand is still a hot commodity.



My local Walmart has the Wii Fit in stock.  I just don't have the money to buy the whole system right now.  Later next month I will get my Iphone and the Wii is scheduled for a late June purchase.  It's crazy that I'm planning my big purchases just like I plan my vacations.  At least the Toy Story Mania game won't be released until the fall.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.



I'm not on facebook yet, what am I missing?


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> A kitchen cabinet, a wall, and a tile floor -- all very artistically decorated with a black permanent marker.



OMG!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!   

I take it this wasn't professional artwork


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


>



Ahhhh, that's much better


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I will second the magic eraser. It worked on the inside of a dryer when someone left a permanent marker in his pants pocket. I wish I could say DS was young and cute when he did this but alas he was 19 or 20. To his credit he's never done it again. 

Michelle - hope that your Mom's surgery goes well and she has a quick recovery. 

Fiona


----------



## katscradle

Now beer, [/QUOTE]


You are hopeless aren't you?
I should be used to it living with John!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Here's looking at you...err, make that us!


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks Todd.  That made me laugh, and I needed it.
> 
> Ethan decided to draw on the white kitchen floor,  white wall, and white cabinets with BLACK permanent marker.





Dodie said:


> A kitchen cabinet, a wall, and a tile floor -- all very artistically decorated with a black permanent marker.





DVCsince02 said:


>



 They words that came out of my mouth were HOLY SH**!


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


>



That's much better.


----------



## Madi100

Personally, Jen, I think it's beautiful work.  You should have left it


----------



## aspen37

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi Todd!!
> 
> Gee how do I cope -- it actually depends on the day.
> 
> On the cruise they actually have no sugar/sugar free desserts which are actually really good so I usually have them. I've only had one which was gross.
> 
> At the world I might have the sugar free dessert but they are much more limited -- sorry but you can only have so many sugar free brownies which don't taste as good. I usually just have a bite or two of the dessert and hope that Jim will eat the rest or that it's quicklly removed from the table.
> 
> My real problem is that if my blood sugar gets too high I fall asleep and have a mini nap. I have been known to have an ice cream from the Main Street Bakery and then sleep through It's a Small World.
> 
> At WDW I can usually get away with eating a bit more because of all the walking but have to admit that dark shows are a danger to me. I see the beginning, nap and then see the end.
> 
> How are you going to cope?
> 
> Fiona



When I'm in Las Vegas and at one of the buffets they have the best sugar free cheesecake!  It is so good. My grandmother thinks it's funny that I prefer the sugar free cheesecake.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We did the dining plan on our first trip to WDW in 2006.
> The travel agent recommended it.
> However we did not find that it was worth it.
> We also found that we were just eating to use it.
> On our trips since then we have just eaten when and where we wanted and have enjoyed it much more.



I like the dining plane because that is two meals that are paid except for the tip.  Last trip I made a bunch of reservations and when we were at WDW I canceled at least half of them. We would pick a place ask if they could seat the two of us. The longest wait was at Kona Cafe. It was around 10 minutes. When we got the buzzer she said an hour. Now I kept the reservations that were a little harder to get last minute. If I was just going for a couple of days I would not worry about it. But so far all my trips have been at least 7 days.


----------



## Madi100

Gotta love volunteers.  I need helpers tomorrow to serve ice-cream at school.  So, I emailed parents with the times.  The whole school will take 1 hour.  I've got people volunteering to do 15 minutes.  Really 15 minutes is all you can spare?????


----------



## aspen37

exwdwcm said:


> oh Jen-   what a day!
> 
> note to self, remove all permanent markers from house!!!!
> 
> So we found out Mom's surgery is April 6th.   Hopefully she can recover by the cruise and feel better.  I hope to go with her to the pre-op and ask about the recovery timeline.   We might need to get a wheelchair for our KTTK tour on May 9th.  Hopefully she will be feeling good by cruise time and can enjoy and relax.  They will do the surgery through her skull to remove the entire pitutary tumor.
> 
> almost quitting time, although i have BUNCO tonight.   hope i win the cash!



I'm glad you finally got a date for your mom's surgery. I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Gotta love volunteers.  I need helpers tomorrow to serve ice-cream at school.  So, I emailed parents with the times.  The whole school will take 1 hour.  I've got people volunteering to do 15 minutes.  Really 15 minutes is all you can spare?????



By the time they get there, get out of the car and get inside they have spent more time than that!


----------



## shellyminnie

Poor Jen!!!  Maybe he is rebelling from all the potty training??


----------



## winotracy

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi Todd!!
> 
> Gee how do I cope -- it actually depends on the day.
> 
> On the cruise they actually have no sugar/sugar free desserts which are actually really good so I usually have them. I've only had one which was gross.
> 
> At the world I might have the sugar free dessert but they are much more limited -- sorry but you can only have so many sugar free brownies which don't taste as good. I usually just have a bite or two of the dessert and hope that Jim will eat the rest or that it's quicklly removed from the table.
> 
> My real problem is that if my blood sugar gets too high I fall asleep and have a mini nap. I have been known to have an ice cream from the Main Street Bakery and then sleep through It's a Small World.
> 
> At WDW I can usually get away with eating a bit more because of all the walking but have to admit that dark shows are a danger to me. I see the beginning, nap and then see the end.
> 
> How are you going to cope?
> 
> Fiona



I remember you falling asleep on an excursion from St. Johns


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Everyone go to my Facebook pic NOW.







DVCsince02 said:


>







Dodie said:


> Has anybody noticed that "our" muddy buddies have raised over $800?!!!







OKW Lover said:


> Here's looking at you...err, make that us!



I smell some water volleyball games!!  Lets say around 2?


----------



## ADP

Hi Gang,
Just back from a run.  I actually feel great afterwards which is a first.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

I am trying to keep caught up but failing terrible at it

Sending good thoughts for your mom's upcoming surgery

Sorry to hear about the job 

eek about the magic markers - rubbing acholol might have worked, or at least it does on skin

We are a baby mouse watch here - again - daughter's science project isn't going well - first female arrived pregnant had 14, then they didnt' separate babies quick enough, 2nd mouse died in labor/childbirth 2 weeks ago, last week one of the first round of babies had 14 babies and now another mouse is due any minute

They started off with 4 - now 29 and they are all sitting here in her bedroom

eeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DVCsince02

aspen37 said:


> They words that came out of my mouth were HOLY SH**!




In was on the phone with the woman ordering our group FE gift.  Lucky for Ethan or I would have gone nuts!  She heard me gasp and asked what was wrong so I told her my 3yo just wrote in black marker on my kitchen cabinets and floor.

BTW - Magic eraser wouldn't touch it.


----------



## katscradle

Hey all!
Just thought I would check in and say Hi!
I am going to my GF'S house tonight to work on pirate costumes.
Went to the gym today.
I jogged for 16 minutes of my hour on the treadmill, I might be a runner yet.
I add 4 minutes to my jogging time every week.
I also break up the jogging into 4 parts
4 minutes every 15 minutes.
I feel great. 
Here's hoping I lose weight tomorrow when I weigh in at WW.
The last couple of weeks I have not lost.
I think that is the weights I have been doing at the gym.
Nicole wish I could help with the ice cream, but I have to go to the 
school tomorrow morning. 
We are supposed to discuss my DS 5 behavior.
I am thinking like what do you want me to do about it.
He's 5 and you are the teacher, teach!
I won't go on.
Thankfully DH is coming with me!
He's more diplomatic then I am, I am very blunt.
I have also not had the greatest encounter's with the school.
And yet I am still on the PTA, figure that one out.


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> oh Jen-   what a day!
> 
> note to self, remove all permanent markers from house!!!!
> 
> So we found out Mom's surgery is April 6th.   Hopefully she can recover by the cruise and feel better.  I hope to go with her to the pre-op and ask about the recovery timeline.   We might need to get a wheelchair for our KTTK tour on May 9th.  Hopefully she will be feeling good by cruise time and can enjoy and relax.  They will do the surgery through her skull to remove the entire pitutary tumor.
> 
> almost quitting time, although i have BUNCO tonight.   hope i win the cash!



Hey we will have her in our thought's.
Will be wishing her lot's of pixie dust on that day.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> In was on the phone with the woman ordering our group FE gift.  Lucky for Ethan or I would have gone nuts!  She heard me gasp and asked what was wrong so I told her my 3yo just wrote in black marker on my kitchen cabinets and floor.
> 
> BTW - Magic eraser wouldn't touch it.




Wow! I am surprised it wouldn't touch it.
However I am very glad you got it off.
Toothpaste is a wonderful thing.
You can put it on bug bites and it will take the sting and itch out.
If you get a surface scratch on your car rub toothpaste on and it 
will come off.
I am sure there are a hundred other things you can use it for
besides brushing your teeth.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> In was on the phone with the woman ordering our group FE gift.  Lucky for Ethan or I would have gone nuts!  She heard me gasp and asked what was wrong so I told her my 3yo just wrote in black marker on my kitchen cabinets and floor.
> 
> BTW - Magic eraser wouldn't touch it.



If I was on the phone they would have heard me say HOLY SH**!

I have never bought a magic eraser. When I checked it out it was just an expensive sponge too me. I hope it come off the wall. That can be the worst to get off. Do you have any extra paint. It would be easier to just re paint it.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Hey all!
> Just thought I would check in and say Hi!
> I am going to my GF'S house tonight to work on pirate costumes.
> Went to the gym today.
> I jogged for 16 minutes of my hour on the treadmill, I might be a runner yet.
> I add 4 minutes to my jogging time every week.
> I also break up the jogging into 4 parts
> 4 minutes every 15 minutes.
> I feel great.
> Here's hoping I lose weight tomorrow when I weigh in at WW.
> The last couple of weeks I have not lost.
> I think that is the weights I have been doing at the gym.
> Nicole wish I could help with the ice cream, but I have to go to the
> school tomorrow morning.
> We are supposed to discuss my DS 5 behavior.
> I am thinking like what do you want me to do about it.
> He's 5 and you are the teacher, teach!
> I won't go on.
> Thankfully DH is coming with me!
> He's more diplomatic then I am, I am very blunt.
> I have also not had the greatest encounter's with the school.
> And yet I am still on the PTA, figure that one out.



Good Luck at WW tomorrow!
Have fun working on the costumes.
Good Luck at the school tomorrow!


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> Hi Gang,
> Just back from a run.  I actually feel great afterwards which is a first.



That's awesome Aaron! 
The weather has been horrible here the last two days. I hope it is better tomorrow.


----------



## chirurgeon

Boy, its quiet in here this evening.

ASK TRACY ?

How easy is it to do stuff on Castaway and go back on board for lunch, or get something and then go back on the island?

Kim


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> Boy, its quiet in here this evening.


Yea...I think people's attention are turned to their TV.


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> Boy, its quiet in here this evening.
> 
> ASK TRACY ?
> 
> How easy is it to do stuff on Castaway and go back on board for lunch, or get something and then go back on the island?
> 
> Kim



It is very easy.  The ship docks at the island to one side of the beach.  You are welcome to go back and forth all day until it's time to be back onboard.  Keep in mind also that there are two places to eat on the island so you aren't required to go back onboard for lunch.


----------



## winotracy

ADP said:


> Yea...I think people's attention are turned to their TV.



I was busy updating the first post to add info about the transfers and dining.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm tired...I'm hoping I can sleep tonight! 

I pretty much just sat around like a bum today. Did nothing of importance...

DH has taken control over the TV watching the President. Is AI on? Or has it been pre-empted as well?


----------



## firsttimemom

exwdwcm said:


> oh Jen-   what a day!
> 
> note to self, remove all permanent markers from house!!!!
> 
> So we found out Mom's surgery is April 6th.   Hopefully she can recover by the cruise and feel better.  I hope to go with her to the pre-op and ask about the recovery timeline.   We might need to get a wheelchair for our KTTK tour on May 9th.  Hopefully she will be feeling good by cruise time and can enjoy and relax.  They will do the surgery through her skull to remove the entire pitutary tumor.
> 
> almost quitting time, although i have BUNCO tonight.   hope i win the cash!




Good luck tonight! My bunco groups don't do cash. Man, that would be sooo much easier! I hope all goes well with your mom's surgery. You will love the KTTK tour but it is a lot of walking/standing and it will likely be pretty warm so a wheelchair might make things a lot more enjoyable for her.


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> I was busy updating the first post to add info about the transfers and dining.


Oh Cool!  I'm going to check it out.


----------



## spaddy

I have a question that I know has already been asked and answered.  I was hoping someone would have the answer on the top of their heads.


Will Bell Services at the Beach Club hold your bags while you are on the crusie?


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I'm tired...I'm hoping I can sleep tonight!
> 
> I pretty much just sat around like a bum today. Did nothing of importance...
> 
> DH has taken control over the TV watching the President. Is AI on? Or has it been pre-empted as well?



AI come on at 9PM (here) or when ever Obama is thru.

Sorry, Dancing is on at 9PM.  AI is tomorrow, during chat!


----------



## firsttimemom

spaddy said:


> I have a question that I know has already been asked and answered.  I was hoping someone would have the answer on the top of their heads.
> 
> 
> Will Bell Services at the Beach Club hold your bags while you are on the crusie?



someone asked this about the dolphin and the answer was no. I'd guess the beach club would be the same.


----------



## scarlett873

For you AI watchers, are you actually watching AI now? My TV guide thingy on the TV says AI is on, but they're showing House...


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> For you AI watchers, are you actually watching AI now? My TV guide thingy on the TV says AI is on, but they're showing House...



AI is on tomorrow.  They switched nights because of the president.


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> For you AI watchers, are you actually watching AI now? My TV guide thingy on the TV says AI is on, but they're showing House...



Brandie, I believe AI is on tomorrow and Thursday.  Its knocking Bones off for the night.

Kim

ETA:  I got triple 7s.  I love numbers in groups and sequence.  One of the reasons I wear a digital watch.


----------



## jeanigor

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi Todd!!
> 
> Gee how do I cope -- it actually depends on the day.
> 
> On the cruise they actually have no sugar/sugar free desserts which are actually really good so I usually have them. I've only had one which was gross.
> 
> At the world I might have the sugar free dessert but they are much more limited -- sorry but you can only have so many sugar free brownies which don't taste as good. I usually just have a bite or two of the dessert and hope that Jim will eat the rest or that it's quicklly removed from the table.
> 
> My real problem is that if my blood sugar gets too high I fall asleep and have a mini nap. I have been known to have an ice cream from the Main Street Bakery and then sleep through It's a Small World.
> 
> At WDW I can usually get away with eating a bit more because of all the walking but have to admit that dark shows are a danger to me. I see the beginning, nap and then see the end.
> 
> How are you going to cope?
> 
> Fiona





aspen37 said:


> When I'm in Las Vegas and at one of the buffets they have the best sugar free cheesecake!  It is so good. My grandmother thinks it's funny that I prefer the sugar free cheesecake.



I will try the sugar free stuff. I am also going to try to limit myself to how many I have. But I know how much will power I have, so I am bringing lots of insulin. I fall asleep sometimes, too. My family used to attend the theatre on a monthly basis, and I would often find myself dozing during the second act (before I had any glucose control).


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Hi Gang,
> Just back from a run.  I actually feel great afterwards which is a first.



Good work Aaron, I did a light core workout and played flag football 



spaddy said:


> I have a question that I know has already been asked and answered.  I was hoping someone would have the answer on the top of their heads.
> 
> 
> Will Bell Services at the Beach Club hold your bags while you are on the crusie?



I'm pretty sure someone said the answer was yes that Beach Club would hold your luggage.  I'd call to double check.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Wow! I am surprised it wouldn't touch it.
> However I am very glad you got it off.  Toothpaste is a wonderful thing.  You can put it on bug bites and it will take the sting and itch out. If you get a surface scratch on your car rub toothpaste on and it will come off.  I am sure there are a hundred other things you can use it for besides brushing your teeth.



I used nail polish remover.


----------



## scarlett873

Thanks for the AI information. My on screen TV guide doesn't indicate any of that...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> I used nail polish remover.


 I saw the pic on Twitter.  I showed it to a friend at work.  She said, "Oh my God, is the child still alive?"  I told her yes, I thought so since you said you had a 3 year old for sale. Believe me, I understand completely.  Last week, instead of "Calgon, take me away", I was saying, "Calgon, take my baby away!" - my "baby" is 3 also.


----------



## DVCsince02

Yes, he is still alive.  Pouty because he couldn't watch cartoons, but still alive.


----------



## chirurgeon

I have been looking through the DCL food porn thread.  How early can you get room service on the first day?  I was thinking about getting a snack since we are on second seating.  The cheese plate I have seen pictures of looked good.
And so did the plate of cookies.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I have been looking through the DCL food porn thread.  How early can you get room service on the first day?  I was thinking about getting a snack since we are on second seating.  The cheese plate I have seen pictures of looked good.
> And so did the plate of cookies.
> 
> Kim



The lunch buffet won't be enough?

Hello, room service, this is room 7568. I'd like 3 Mickey Bars and two Key Lime Pies. No, not pieces. Two whole pies.


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> I have been looking through the DCL food porn thread.  How early can you get room service on the first day?  I was thinking about getting a snack since we are on second seating.  The cheese plate I have seen pictures of looked good.
> And so did the plate of cookies.
> 
> Kim


Just thinking out loud, but I thought room service was 7X24 with limited selections during certain hours of the day and night.  I guess that doesn't necessarily mean it will start at 4:00PM on the day of embarkation.



jeanigor said:


> Hello, room service, this is room 7568. I'd like 3 Mickey Bars and two Key Lime Pies. No, not pieces. Two whole pies.


Oh!  That sounds like a great idea!  Would we get in trouble asking for that much?


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> The lunch buffet won't be enough?
> 
> Hello, room service, this is room 7568. I'd like 3 Mickey Bars and two Key Lime Pies. No, not pieces. Two whole pies.



I'll be sure to send that to your room Todd.  I figure if we get on board by noon, I will have had lunch by 1 or 1:30.  I'll want a snack around the time we get finished with the sail away party.  And I love cheese.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

I don't know what is happening.  Every time I look at the post count I am tied with someone.  A couple of times there were 4 of us with the same post count.  I'm sure this has happened a lot, but I just never noticed it with myself before.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> I'll be sure to send that to your room Todd.  I figure if we get on board by noon, I will have had lunch by 1 or 1:30.  I'll want a snack around the time we get finished with the sail away party.  And I love cheese.
> 
> Kim



The cheese platter is really good.  I noticed on the navigator it says 24 hours on the first day for room service.  On the last day it says it ends at 1:30 AM. 




chirurgeon said:


> I don't know what is happening.  Every time I look at the post count I am tied with someone.  A couple of times there were 4 of us with the same post count.  I'm sure this has happened a lot, but I just never noticed it with myself before.
> 
> Kim




I guess everyone is even posting.


----------



## dzneygirl

OOoooo where is the DCL food porn thread?  I'm still learning over here!


----------



## dzneygirl

DH wants to know if there are churros on the cruise.....


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> The lunch buffet won't be enough?
> 
> [SIZE="1"]Hello, room service, this is room 7568. I'd like 3 Mickey Bars and two Key Lime Pies. No, not pieces. Two whole pies.




[/SIZE]

I don't think so mister. I don't want you in a diabetic coma!


----------



## aspen37

dzneygirl said:


> OOoooo where is the DCL food porn thread?  I'm still learning over here!



Here you go.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886187


----------



## dzneygirl

aspen37 said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=886187



Thanks Ann - you're awesome!


----------



## aspen37

dzneygirl said:


> Thanks Ann - you're awesome!



Your welcome.


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> The cheese plate I have seen pictures of looked good.
> Kim



ooh it is good! We've gotten that to munch on while we all shower/get ready for the shows and then dinner (we've always had 2nd dining). A lot of times we'd get the kids dinner (my DD loved the chicken noodle soup) so they could make it through the show, come to the dining room for a mickey bar and then one of us would take them to the kids club and then we could have a nice dinner, just the 2 of us.


----------



## dzneygirl

Is room service pretty quick?


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


>



Oy!!   I saw your fb pics... you did a good job getting it cleaned up! 

PS... your son draws a very good circle for 3!!!


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I'll be sure to send that to your room Todd.  I figure if we get on board by noon, I will have had lunch by 1 or 1:30.  I'll want a snack around the time we get finished with the sail away party.  And I love cheese.
> 
> Kim



You should be able to get it ordered after the sailaway party without a problem.  They suspend all ship services around the time of the lifeboat drill.



dzneygirl said:


> DH wants to know if there are churros on the cruise.....



They have had them onboard, but I don't think it's a regular thing.  They may have them on the pirate buffet, but I'm not certain.



dzneygirl said:


> Is room service pretty quick?



Pretty quick.  Depends what you order.  When we got coffee and rolls in the morning it only took 15 minutes or so.  When we ordered a three course meal for 10, it took a bit longer


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning peeps. 

Need to pill the cat then heading into the office.


----------



## lttlmc3

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Need to pill the cat then heading into the office.



Arg, I don't envy you.  It's hard to give my cat any type of medicine.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I don't think so mister. I don't want you in a diabetic coma!



That's what insulin is for....



georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Need to pill the cat then heading into the office.



Morning, how it goes smoothly without claws!


----------



## kab407

Morning!

Half way there.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning!  Good Morning!  Even though it is still chilly and raining here, spring has got to be coming soon!!

*46 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*

A fellow cruiser took photos earlier in the week of the 'new balloon ride' at the former Pleasure Island. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2128338 Sounds like it would be operational well before our arrival date. It's not in a park, so you wouldn't burn a day's admission. Any thoughts?


----------



## jeanigor

*Show is up.

Muddy Buddy teams got a shout out!!!!*


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Need to pill the cat then heading into the office.


Good Morning  Good luck at the vet. 


kab407 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Half way there.


  Wednesday's remind me of DeeVeeCee.  (Welcome home Wednesday)


jeanigor said:


> Good Morning!  Good Morning!  Even though it is still chilly and raining here, spring has got to be coming soon!!
> 
> *46 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*
> 
> A fellow cruiser took photos earlier in the week of the 'new balloon ride' at the former Pleasure Island. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2128338 Sounds like it would be operational well before our arrival date. It's not in a park, so you wouldn't burn a day's admission. Any thoughts?



We are definitely going to try this. I think it looks like fun. I don't know if we'll have time in May though. It might have to wait until August.


----------



## georgemoe

lttlmc3 said:


> Arg, I don't envy you.  It's hard to give my cat any type of medicine.





jeanigor said:


> Morning, how it goes smoothly without claws!



He needs the pill every 12 hours for 10 days. Luckily 4 days left.  Each day he gets better defending the process.  

The good news is he appears to be getting a bit better but only the follow up vet visit will tell for sure.

Oh and Todd. Full claws. Nothing but.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I have a question that I know has already been asked and answered.  I was hoping someone would have the answer on the top of their heads.
> 
> 
> Will Bell Services at the Beach Club hold your bags while you are on the crusie?



We are at SSR before the cruise and returning there after the cruise and they will. So you may want to check as it is a possibility.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Good Morning  Good luck at the vet.



Hi Alicia.  Good morning.

Vet = me. I give (force) the pills.


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning!
40 days till WDW! 

P.S. have to go get ready to go to the school this morning. YUCK!!!
As for my sewing of the pirate costomues it is a slow go.
Will post when I finally get something finished.


----------



## jeanigor

Part of the Cruise Primer segment of the show had me choke on my tea it was so funny. Quick and witty. That's just one reason why we love these guys.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Alicia.  Good morning.
> 
> Vet = me. I give (force) the pills.



George, ask the vet to give you a pill shooter if they have one. It works wonders. You just put it in the cat's mouth, pull the plunger, and the pill goes down their throat. Doesn't hurt them at all and it makes your life a whole lot easier!!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Need to pill the cat then heading into the office.





kab407 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Half way there.


Good morning!  



jeanigor said:


> *Show is up.
> 
> Muddy Buddy teams got a shout out!!!!*


Woot!  



cocowum said:


> Good Morning  Good luck at the vet.
> 
> Wednesday's remind me of DeeVeeCee.  (Welcome home Wednesday)
> 
> 
> We are definitely going to try this. I think it looks like fun. I don't know if we'll have time in May though. It might have to wait until August.


Good morning Alicia!  



katscradle said:


> Good Morning!
> 40 days till WDW!
> 
> P.S. have to go get ready to go to the school this morning. YUCK!!!
> As for my sewing of the pirate costomues it is a slow go.
> Will post when I finally get something finished.


Hi Kathy!


----------



## DVCsince02

We've always used Pill Pockets.  They are amazing!  Little soft chews with a hole in the middle.  Just put the pill in the hole, smush it closed and they gobble it down so fast they don't notice the pill inside.  Comes in a couple flavors and sizes.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## Yvet

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi Todd!!
> 
> Gee how do I cope -- it actually depends on the day.
> 
> On the cruise they actually have no sugar/sugar free desserts which are actually really good so I usually have them. I've only had one which was gross.
> 
> At the world I might have the sugar free dessert but they are much more limited -- sorry but you can only have so many sugar free brownies which don't taste as good. I usually just have a bite or two of the dessert and hope that Jim will eat the rest or that it's quicklly removed from the table.
> 
> My real problem is that if my blood sugar gets too high I fall asleep and have a mini nap. I have been known to have an ice cream from the Main Street Bakery and then sleep through It's a Small World.
> 
> At WDW I can usually get away with eating a bit more because of all the walking but have to admit that dark shows are a danger to me. I see the beginning, nap and then see the end.
> 
> How are you going to cope?
> 
> Fiona



Emiel is a diabetic to (Type 2) and has medication not insuline.
We discovered it in the first week of november and we went to WDW the last week of november.
We had some ADR's and every time they had an suger free dessert for him (almost all the time cheesecake) and he told me it was very good.
We also found the sugerfree brownies and he loves it, in fact he is already talking about the moment he can get another one.

On the cruise he will try for sure the suger free desserts.
We also planned to bring some healthy food with us for his morning and afternoon breaks.

Because it's our second trip and his bloodsugar level is pretty okay at this point we just have to figure out how to handle everything. It's all new to us.


----------



## scarlett873

Yay!!! I was finally able to sleep last night!!! Went to bed at midnight and woke up at 9:30am!! 


I'm off to listen to this week's show...


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Yay!!! I was finally able to sleep last night!!! Went to bed at midnight and woke up at 9:30am!!
> 
> 
> I'm off to listen to this week's show...



The past 2 nights I've been sleeping like a rock.  Very unlike me, but I like it.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Good Morning  Good luck at the vet.
> 
> Wednesday's remind me of DeeVeeCee.  (Welcome home Wednesday)
> 
> 
> We are definitely going to try this. I think it looks like fun. I don't know if we'll have time in May though. It might have to wait until August.



I am game if your game.
Anyone else want to come for a ride.
If it holds 30 we can all go at the same time.
What do you think?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning!  Good Morning!  Even though it is still chilly and raining here, spring has got to be coming soon!!
> 
> *46 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"*
> 
> A fellow cruiser took photos earlier in the week of the 'new balloon ride' at the former Pleasure Island. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2128338 Sounds like it would be operational well before our arrival date. It's not in a park, so you wouldn't burn a day's admission. Any thoughts?


There's a teensy chance that you might get me into that balloon...Depends on how it looks once i'm actually there to see it...DH would love it though!


----------



## Kurby

good morning everyone - times ticking down - i can't wait

4 weeks to the day until we leave and head down for our 3 weeks of fun


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone, I've gone through the responses I've received for dining and transfers.  These were to be filled out for your room or rooms (in the case of families sharing two rooms).  

I only have questioned one on the transfers and I'll email that person directly.  If you requested transfers on May 10 and did not provide a cell phone number, if you do not show up on time, you will not be contacted and will have to find your own way to the port.  If you did provide a cell phone number, you will be contacted and we will wait if the time needed is reasonable (if you haven't left your hotel yet, you are likely out of luck).  

For the dining, if you have requested to sit with others, I need to have them respond as well (posting on the thread is not sufficient).  I need to have an email with that request.  For instance, Nicole and Liz want to sit together.  I heard from Nicole, I need to hear from Liz.  For Jen's table of 8, I heard from two rooms, but not the other two (Brandie and Yvette).  I know you want to sit together but I need to have the rest of the information.  This will greatly reduce my time when I schedule all of you as there is information I have requested that Disney needs from me.  If I do not hear from you, I will have to email me to get the information.  I thought we could do it the other way, but it's going to be too difficult.

As you can imagine, the dining is much like a big jigsaw puzzle and you are all the pieces.  

Thank you!!


----------



## scarlett873

Oh..i'm sorry Tracy! I didn't realize that we all needed to respond!

Who's at my table? Jen and Chris, Shelly and Jaime, me and Matthew, and Yvet and Emiel? Right?


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning

I would be willing to try the balloon thingie at DTD.  But will we have time?  That activity grid looks pretty jam packed.


----------



## scarlett873

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I would be willing to try the balloon thingie at DTD.  But will we have time?  That activity grid looks pretty jam packed.


 I'm thinking the only time we'd have is on that first day (May 9th)...a bunch of us will be meeting at DTD/Earl of Sandwich at noon.


----------



## Kurby

i would totally do that balloon ride.  what amazing photos you could get at that height.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Yay!!! I was finally able to sleep last night!!! Went to bed at midnight and woke up at 9:30am!!
> 
> 
> I'm off to listen to this week's show...



That's great Brandie!!



scarlett873 said:


> Oh..i'm sorry Tracy! I didn't realize that we all needed to respond!
> 
> Who's at my table? Jen and Chris, Shelly and Jaime, me and Matthew, and Yvet and Emiel? Right?



Yep!!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I would be willing to try the balloon thingie at DTD.  But will we have time?  That activity grid looks pretty jam packed.





scarlett873 said:


> I'm thinking the only time we'd have is on that first day (May 9th)...a bunch of us will be meeting at DTD/Earl of Sandwich at noon.





Kurby said:


> i would totally do that balloon ride.  what amazing photos you could get at that height.



I have a light day at work...let me see if I can figure something out.

I couldn't find out much info it yet, but there is some info here. Nothing about age/height restrictions, if there will be any.


----------



## exwdwcm

winotracy said:


> Hey everyone, I've gone through the responses I've received for dining and transfers. These were to be filled out for your room or rooms (in the case of families sharing two rooms).
> 
> I only have questioned one on the transfers and I'll email that person directly. If you requested transfers on May 10 and did not provide a cell phone number, if you do not show up on time, you will not be contacted and will have to find your own way to the port. If you did provide a cell phone number, you will be contacted and we will wait if the time needed is reasonable (if you haven't left your hotel yet, you are likely out of luck).
> 
> For the dining, if you have requested to sit with others, I need to have them respond as well (posting on the thread is not sufficient). I need to have an email with that request. For instance, Nicole and Liz want to sit together. I heard from Nicole, I need to hear from Liz. For Jen's table of 8, I heard from two rooms, but not the other two (Brandie and Yvette). I know you want to sit together but I need to have the rest of the information. This will greatly reduce my time when I schedule all of you as there is information I have requested that Disney needs from me. If I do not hear from you, I will have to email me to get the information. I thought we could do it the other way, but it's going to be too difficult.
> 
> As you can imagine, the dining is much like a big jigsaw puzzle and you are all the pieces.
> 
> Thank you!!


wow Tracy, i do not envy you and the puzzle!  sounds like a lot of work- so thanks! 

happy hump day.   so ready for the weekend.


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Oh..i'm sorry Tracy! I didn't realize that we all needed to respond!
> 
> Who's at my table? Jen and Chris, Shelly and Jaime, me and Matthew, and Yvet and Emiel? Right?





exwdwcm said:


> wow Tracy, i do not envy you and the puzzle!  sounds like a lot of work- so thanks!
> 
> happy hump day.   so ready for the weekend.



I didn't realize how complicated it could get so thanks Brandie!  You should see my spreadsheet.  It doesn't include all details of your reservations but it is still through column AD


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I have a light day at work...let me see if I can figure something out.
> 
> I couldn't find out much info it yet, but there is some info here. Nothing about age/height restrictions, if there will be any.



I will check it out when I'm over there this weekend!!


----------



## scarlett873

Alright...Jen yelled at me to go to the gym...guess i'll check in later!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> I didn't realize how complicated it could get so thanks Brandie!  You should see my spreadsheet.  It doesn't include all details of your reservations but it is still through column AD





Is this the most work of any cruise you've planned?  And its only 4 nights!!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> I'm thinking the only time we'd have is on that first day (May 9th)...a bunch of us will be meeting at DTD/Earl of Sandwich at noon.



My DH and I were just discussing have EofS on that day, but later.  Our flight doesn't get in until 11:30.  I have not be able to stop thinking about sandwiches since we talked about it last night.



winotracy said:


> I didn't realize how complicated it could get so thanks Brandie!  You should see my spreadsheet.  It doesn't include all details of your reservations but it is still through column AD



I can't even imagine that spreadsheet.


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> I didn't realize how complicated it could get so thanks Brandie!  You should see my spreadsheet.  It doesn't include all details of your reservations but it is still through column AD



Just thinking about that spreadsheet scares me!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Passport question!!

How long is it taking to get passports. My sister has been waiting 4 weeks and I know that is normal. She is worried because her DH's only took 2 weeks.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...Jen yelled at me to go to the gym...guess i'll check in later!



Now I need to go... LOL, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I didn't realize how complicated it could get so thanks Brandie!  You should see my spreadsheet.  It doesn't include all details of your reservations but it is still through column AD



If you weren't married, that would make we want to propose. 



spaddy said:


> I can't even imagine that spreadsheet.





shellyminnie said:


> Just thinking about that spreadsheet scares me!!



Y'all are weird.



halliesmommy01 said:


> Passport question!!
> 
> How long is it taking to get passports. My sister has been waiting 4 weeks and I know that is normal. She is worried because her DH's only took 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky



When I applied for mine the clerk told me I could check the status online. Its only been three days, so mine isn't in the system yet, but your sister's should be.


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> When I applied for mine the clerk told me I could check the status online. Its only been three days, so mine isn't in the system yet, but your sister's should be.



That is what has her worried. Neither her or my nephews has shown up on the site. Her DH's did not show up either.

Thanks for your help Todd.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Because I know there are some Toy Story Mania fans going on the cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> Not soon enough for the practice prior to the cruise, but certainly for DIS-a-palooza!!!



This is GREAT!


----------



## DVCsince02

From what I've read on the cruise boards, passports take longer in Miami, but about 3 weeks in other processing areas.  Depends on where you live.  The website doesn't work from what the clerks have been saying.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> From what I've read on the cruise boards, passports take longer in Miami, but about 3 weeks in other processing areas.  Depends on where you live.  The website doesn't work from what the clerks have been saying.



Thanks Jen I will let her know.


----------



## DLBDS

Is anyone doing US when they go down in May?


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> That is what has her worried. Neither her or my nephews has shown up on the site. Her DH's did not show up either.
> 
> Thanks for your help Todd.



I think there is a number to call. It means calling a government agency...automated answering system and a long wait...could make Disney's ADR system look like a cake walk....but it would give her an answer.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone doing US when they go down in May?



If I somehow came up with an extra day, I would like to. I have had a good time when I went there in the past. I could use the ticket promo from the super bowl so it wouldn't cost me much cash out of pocket.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> If you weren't married, that would make we want to propose.



Somehow I think it would take more than me not being married 



DLBDS said:


> Is anyone doing US when they go down in May?



We are planning on it at least one day since we got the free tickets.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> If I somehow came up with an extra day, I would like to. I have had a good time when I went there in the past. I could use the ticket promo from the super bowl so it wouldn't cost me much cash out of pocket.





winotracy said:


> We are planning on it at least one day since we got the free tickets.



Ok. This isn't the first time I've heard mention of these tickets. How did you get them and are they still available?


Never mind. I googled it and the promo has ended. I was at WDW during the Super Bowl.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> I'm thinking the only time we'd have is on that first day (May 9th)...a bunch of us will be meeting at DTD/Earl of Sandwich at noon.



That's right, I forgot about that meet.  I wasn't going to try and make it to DTD because I was hoping to hit the pool at the BC for a couple of hours and then maybe join everyone for a little of the kitchen sink.  Oh well, the balloon may have to wait for a future WDW trip.  My mom and I are going to be at the world for an event in late Sept.  She might want to go up in the balloon.


----------



## MenashaCorp

shellyminnie said:


> George, ask the vet to give you a pill shooter if they have one. It works wonders. You just put it in the cat's mouth, pull the plunger, and the pill goes down their throat. Doesn't hurt them at all and it makes your life a whole lot easier!!


 
Will it work with vodka?? 



winotracy said:


> As you can imagine, the dining is much like a big jigsaw puzzle and you are all the pieces.


 
Tracy just called me a "piece."  

I just hope I'm not too crooked...


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Ok. This isn't the first time I've heard mention of these tickets. How did you get them and are they still available?



It was a promo that they ran during the Super Bowl. I had mentioned something a couple weeks ago because I hadn't received anything in the mail. And low and behold when I got home my free ticket was waiting in the mail box.  Maybe I should talk about a million dollars or something like that???

Oh and have you noticed this? This is something we were talking about a few pages ago, but now there is more info...Characters in Flight Blog great info and pics by Kathy, as normal.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

firsttimemom said:


> ooh it is good! We've gotten that to munch on while we all shower/get ready for the shows and then dinner (we've always had 2nd dining). A lot of times we'd get the kids dinner (my DD loved the chicken noodle soup) so they could make it through the show, come to the dining room for a mickey bar and then one of us would take them to the kids club and then we could have a nice dinner, just the 2 of us.




I just want to thank you for that tip. We are bringing our children and have late seating dining. This sounds like a good plan.


----------



## lttlmc3

Arg!  I'm really worried then.  I won't be able to apply for my passport until Friday (it took a while to locate my birth certificate) is it even worth trying to get now???  How much does it cost to speed it up?


----------



## jeanigor

lttlmc3 said:


> Arg!  I'm really worried then.  I won't be able to apply for my passport until Friday (it took a while to locate my birth certificate) is it even worth trying to get now???  How much does it cost to speed it up?



$60 to expedite the service. The clerk told me 3-4 weeks. We still have 6+ before most of us leave.


----------



## exwdwcm

have fun at the gym Brandie!  

i just finished my sandwich and when i am done listening to the podcast, i am heading out to the gym at lunch.   that cruise will be here before we know it.   i've lost a few pounds taking a cleanse/vitamin product we sell at work- rejuvacleanse, it does have some appetite suppressant that helps at least!  i am sure the minute I drink some water, i'll gain the few pounds back.  

darn, missed out on the free universal tickets.   Not planning to go this trip, but we might go over there for a day during our Dec trip, especially if Harry Potter has a preview or is open then.  

yum- you guys are making me crave Earle of Sandwich.   OT, but funny- I had to ask DH his dad's middle name as a security question to use his ebay account.   he doesn't speak to his dad, so i am not close to him obviously and didn't know his middle name.  anyhow- he said his middle name is Earl and i said that was terrible (no offense to any Earls!) and my non-disney DH said "well you sure do love that Earle of Sandwich though, so can't be too bad!"  I was surprised he even remembered the name of the place, maybe there is some disney hope for him yet?


----------



## tickledtink33

halliesmommy01 said:


> Passport question!!
> 
> How long is it taking to get passports. My sister has been waiting 4 weeks and I know that is normal. She is worried because her DH's only took 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky



She might want to call the office where she applied for the passports and ask what the current turn around time is.  It can fluctuate a bit based on how many applications the local passport processing center is receiving.  With spring and summer travel coming they could be busier than usual.  If she hasn't received it within 6 weeks of applying she might want to give the national passport information center a call.  Their phone number should be on the information sheet given to her by the postal service or from wherever she applied.  Be aware that you have to PAY to speak with someone at this office.  Yes, it's true unless they have made a recent change to this since I helped with passports at the post office.  I would give them a little more time before calling.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> George, ask the vet to give you a pill shooter if they have one. It works wonders. You just put it in the cat's mouth, pull the plunger, and the pill goes down their throat. Doesn't hurt them at all and it makes your life a whole lot easier!!



Hi Shelly. Thanks. We've not had luck using one of those in the past



DVCsince02 said:


> We've always used Pill Pockets.  They are amazing!  Little soft chews with a hole in the middle.  Just put the pill in the hole, smush it closed and they gobble it down so fast they don't notice the pill inside.  Comes in a couple flavors and sizes.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title



Thanks Jen. I will have to try those but my guess is these work better with dogs.



scarlett873 said:


> There's a teensy chance that you might get me into that balloon...Depends on how it looks once i'm actually there to see it...DH would love it though!



You mean if it has a bar in it right?


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> someone asked this about the dolphin and the answer was no. I'd guess the beach club would be the same.



I called the Beach Club, and asked if they woudl hold our luggage.  They are going to do it.  We are staying at the Boardwalk following the cruise, and I want our luggage moved.  Not a problem they said.


----------



## georgemoe

halliesmommy01 said:


> Passport question!!
> 
> How long is it taking to get passports. My sister has been waiting 4 weeks and I know that is normal. She is worried because her DH's only took 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky



Mine took two weeks or less but that was two months ago Becky. I've seen a number of posts lately that passports are now taking 4 weeks. I can only imagine 4 weeks is going to stretch out heading into better weather.

If folks need to still get passports for the podcast cruise I hope they have the paperwork mailed already.


----------



## Madi100

I had bunko this morning.  I got home from PTO last night at 9.  Worked until 11 on food.  Then got up at 6 to finish food. Wayyyy too much time on prep.  I had hosting.  It doesn't ever run smoothly for me.  My food was yummy, though   I made everything but the breakfast casserole fat free.  I actually found some great recipes that are fat free, the best being the crab dip.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Thanks for all the help. I did see on the TSA site the the place to check the status online is undergoing an update so the information may not show and in that case to call the number.

Becky


----------



## Madi100

I just got an email for a video of Barbie Turns 50.  She's called cougar Barbie.  It's pretty funny.  Go to youtube and search for Barbie Turns 50!.  Silverbees is the one that posted it.  If you can't find it, let me know and I'll send you a PM.  I don't think it's the best to post.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> It was a promo that they ran during the Super Bowl. I had mentioned something a couple weeks ago because I hadn't received anything in the mail. And low and behold when I got home my free ticket was waiting in the mail box.  Maybe I should talk about a million dollars or something like that???
> 
> Oh and have you noticed this? This is something we were talking about a few pages ago, but now there is more info...Characters in Flight Blog great info and pics by Kathy, as normal.



Ah.... That's what you guys were talking about. Me and my crew will definitely do this if we can get a spot. Very reasonable cost. I wonder how long they keep you up there?

You're very lucky to have gotten that ticket! I edited my post after I googled it. I was at WDW during the SuperBowl! It's ok. I've already ordered tickets. (DH is paying for them.) It would have been nice to score some free ones though.


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> yum- you guys are making me crave Earle of Sandwich.   OT, but funny- I had to ask DH his dad's middle name as a security question to use his ebay account.   he doesn't speak to his dad, so i am not close to him obviously and didn't know his middle name.  anyhow- he said his middle name is Earl and i said that was terrible (no offense to any Earls!) and my non-disney DH said "well you sure do love that Earle of Sandwich though, so can't be too bad!"  I was surprised he even remembered the name of the place, maybe there is some disney hope for him yet?



Hi Michelle. Now you got me started on sandwiches. And I just had lunch. 

I'm getting about two pounds of corned beef on my way home tonight.


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> I had bunko this morning.  I got home from PTO last night at 9.  Worked until 11 on food.  Then got up at 6 to finish food. Wayyyy too much time on prep.  I had hosting.  It doesn't ever run smoothly for me.  My food was yummy, though   I made everything but the breakfast casserole fat free.  I actually found some great recipes that are fat free, the best being the *crap dip*.



I want your recipes. Can you post a link to some? All of them except the Crap Dip. That doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I actually found some great recipes that are fat free, the best being the crap dip.



Remind me not to let Nicole cook for me. Ever. Please.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> I had bunko this morning.  I got home from PTO last night at 9.  Worked until 11 on food.  Then got up at 6 to finish food. Wayyyy too much time on prep.  I had hosting.  It doesn't ever run smoothly for me.  My food was yummy, though   I made everything but the breakfast casserole fat free.  I actually found some great recipes that are fat free, the best being the *crap* dip.



Note to self. Don't eat Nicole's dip.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> Note to self. Don't eat Nicole's dip.



She says it's the best though. Can't figure out why....


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> I want your recipes. Can you post a link to some? All of them except the Crap Dip. That doesn't sound very appealing.



Can't you just say yummo Dara?



jeanigor said:


> Remind me not to let Nicole cook for me. Ever. Please.



But it's fat free crap Todd!


----------



## firsttimemom

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone doing US when they go down in May?



I think we're doing this thurs/fri after the cruise.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> Can't you just say yummo Dara?
> 
> 
> 
> *But it's fat free crap Todd!*






Hey, she can call it the Bathroom Toilet and serve it in a miniature throne!

(Get it? Kitchen Sink - Bathroom Toilet?  Never mind. )


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Hey, she can call it the Bathroom Toilet and serve it in a miniature throne!
> 
> (Get it? Kitchen Sink - Bathroom Toilet?  Never mind. )



I got it. Even without the explanation.


----------



## Madi100

DLBDS said:


> I want your recipes. Can you post a link to some? All of them except the Crap Dip. That doesn't sound very appealing.




Okay.  I actually DO make a dip called Hot Vomit.  But, this other one was a typo.  Wow, crab vs. crap.  That really would change the flavor.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Okay.  I actually DO make a dip called Hot Vomit.  But, this other one was a typo.  Wow, crab vs. crap.  That really would change the flavor.



You can put me down as a 'no' for both. Thanks.


----------



## firsttimemom

For those still needing/wanting to get passports Saturday is Passport Day. 


http://travel.state.gov/passport/about/npic/npic_4442.html

I *think* I read in the Washington Post that they are waiving the expediting fee on that day, but now I can't find it so don't hold me to that.

Hope it helps someone!


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Note to self. Don't eat Nicole's dip.




Of ALL the typos I could make in a sentence.  I have to type crap instead of crab.  And, no, I couldn't do that in a forum of my nice, understanding, won't give me crap friends (I don't have any of those by the way), I have to do it HERE.  Just for that, I'm not sharing my crap dip recipe, and you will all be wondering what fat free crap tastes like


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Man.. you guys are all over that typo like stink on _ _ _ _!


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> You can put me down as a 'no' for both. Thanks.



But they'll look so cute served in their own little toilets. I bet that Hot Vomit is chunky. I like chunks.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Okay.  I actually DO make a dip called Hot Vomit.  But, this other one was a typo.  Wow, crab vs. crap.  That really would change the flavor.



I never caught the typo and was wondering what everyone had against craB dip. 

So you do bunco in the morning?


----------



## DLBDS

MrandMissVacation said:


> Man.. you guys are all over that typo like *sink* on _ _ _ _!



Can you say TYPO?!

What's wrong with you people today?!


----------



## jeanigor

MrandMissVacation said:


> Man.. you guys are all over that typo like sink on _ _ _ _!





DLBDS said:


> Can you say TYPO?!
> 
> What's wrong with you people today?!



I thought the SAME thing!!!

ETA: I typed the wrong last name for my cabin mate when I e-mailed Tracy earlier. I think it must be something in the air.


----------



## Heather1025

Thank you everybody for your responses regarding the passports!!!  I have been getting a little nervous!!!!  Everybody's info was very helpful and reassuring!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Okay.  I actually DO make a dip called Hot Vomit.  But, this other one was a typo.  Wow, crab vs. crap.  That really would change the flavor.




That's okay Nicole, I make a dip called butt dip.  It's a warm cheese dip with hot sausage, and tomatoes with green chile peppers.  Why is it called butt dip you ask?  Because that's where it hurts later. 



MrandMissVacation said:


> Man.. you guys are all over that typo like sink on _ _ _ _!



You dropped your T.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> I thought the SAME thing!!!
> 
> ETA: I typed the wrong last name for my cabin mate when I e-mailed Tracy earlier. I think it must be something in the air.



Yeah. 'Sink on ****' just doesn't have the same impact, ya know?

I guess no one is immune to the typo-bug.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay Nicole, I make a dip called butt dip.  It's a warm cheese dip with hot sausage, and tomatoes with green chile peppers.  Why is it called butt dip you ask?  Because that's where it hurts later.
> 
> 
> 
> You dropped your T.




I KNOW... too flipping funny
But I find it comforting that we all "speak" typo


----------



## DLBDS

I still want those recipes, Nicole. I've recently gone to a fat-free/low-fat diet and need some recipes for variety. Give me whatever you can. Please. 

(Just not interested in anything that has 'crap' as an ingredient. )


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I called the Beach Club, and asked if they woudl hold our luggage.  They are going to do it.  We are staying at the Boardwalk following the cruise, and I want our luggage moved.  Not a problem they said.



Awesome, I thought they would help you out.  We are going to leave stuff at AKV or in the rental car.  I'd feel safer with leaving it at AKV in case something happens at the port parking lot.



DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay Nicole, I make a dip called butt dip.  It's a warm cheese dip with hot sausage, and tomatoes with green chile peppers.  Why is it called butt dip you ask?  Because that's where it hurts later.
> 
> 
> 
> You dropped your T.


----------



## jeanigor

Heather1025 said:


> Thank you everybody for your responses regarding the passports!!!  I have been getting a little nervous!!!!  Everybody's info was very helpful and reassuring!!!



Welcome back Heather! Hope we were helpful and sorry you had to come back into all this talk of pooh.


----------



## DLBDS

Where's Tonya when ya need her? Isn't she wielding the Posting Police badge these days? Wonder what Nicole's penalty is gonna be?


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Where's Tonya when ya need her? Isn't she wielding the Posting Police badge these days? Wonder what Nicole's penalty is gonna be?



If her drinks are like her dips....I will pass on that as well.

Tonya is at Chili's having lunch with her mom and sister. (according to FB)


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> I called the Beach Club, and asked if they woudl hold our luggage.  They are going to do it.  We are staying at the Boardwalk following the cruise, and I want our luggage moved.  Not a problem they said.


Crap dip!!!  Did you mean crab dip? Probably not.    That was funny!   



Madi100 said:


> I had bunko this morning.  I got home from PTO last night at 9.  Worked until 11 on food.  Then got up at 6 to finish food. Wayyyy too much time on prep.  I had hosting.  It doesn't ever run smoothly for me.  My food was yummy, though   I made everything but the breakfast casserole fat free.  I actually found some great recipes that are fat free, the best being the crab dip.


Thanks for letting us know Nicole.  We may try to have som luggage transferred over to AKV before we head over to the Dolphin.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Welcome back Heather! Hope we were helpful and sorry you had to come back into all this talk of *pooh*.




Ok. This is REALLY getting old.... 

Todd? 

Pooh is a bear. Poo is crap. Got it? Alrighty then.


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> Pooh is a bear. Poo is crap. Got it? Alrighty then.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Ok. This is REALLY getting old....
> 
> Todd?
> 
> Pooh is a bear. Poo is crap. Got it? Alrighty then.



Its a regional spelling.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Its a regional spelling.



Good try, Webster.


----------



## spaddy

You are all crazy today.



exwdwcm said:


> yum- you guys are making me crave Earle of Sandwich.   OT, but funny- I had to ask DH his dad's middle name as a security question to use his ebay account.   he doesn't speak to his dad, so i am not close to him obviously and didn't know his middle name.  anyhow- he said his middle name is Earl and i said that was terrible (no offense to any Earls!) and my non-disney DH said "well you sure do love that Earle of Sandwich though, so can't be too bad!"  I was surprised he even remembered the name of the place, maybe there is some disney hope for him yet?




My dad and grandfather's middle names are both Earl.  It's sort of an old fashioned name.



Madi100 said:


> I called the Beach Club, and asked if they woudl hold our luggage.  They are going to do it.  We are staying at the Boardwalk following the cruise, and I want our luggage moved.  Not a problem they said.



Thanks for posting that.  Now I don't have to call.  I would love to not have to bring all our bags on the cruise.  Of course, that means I have to decide what to leave behind.


----------



## lttlmc3

I'm not feeling good about my passport at all!  How soon can you get it if its expedited?


----------



## spaddy

lttlmc3 said:


> I'm not feeling good about my passport at all!  How soon can you get it if its expedited?



U.S. citizens will receive passport information and can apply for their passport at Passport Day in the USA events. For this day only, appointments and expedite fees are not required for those applying at a Passport Agency. Applicants can expect to receive their passport in approximately four weeks for routine service and about two to three weeks for expedited service.

http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2009/03/120707.htm

This is the information about Passport Days on Saturday.  Might be a good option.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm baaaaaaaaaack...

I forced myself to run on the treadmill today. I lasted all of two minutes.  But I did walk at a brisk pace for about 30 minutes. And then I did some arm stuff...

And then I went tanning...

And now i'm heading to the dining table to work on my FE stuff...


----------



## DLBDS

My laminator (for my door magnets) just came! Yeehaw! 

Hope it does what I need it to do.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Good try, Webster.



If you are comparing me to Emmanuel Lewis, the youthful cute actor of the television series, thank you.
If you are comparing me to Noah Webster, the noted lexicographer, thank you more.


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack...
> 
> I forced myself to run on the treadmill today. I lasted all of two minutes.  But I did walk at a brisk pace for about 30 minutes. And then I did some arm stuff...
> 
> And then I went tanning...
> 
> And now i'm heading to the dining table to work on my FE stuff...



That's great, Brandie! 

I haven't tried to run yet. The most I have ever been able to do (in the past) is about 3 minutes. I just do the brisk walk for 30-45 minutes. I recently bumped it up to 45 minutes when, after 30 minutes, I wasn't all that tired.

Now you have something fun to do. (At least I hope it's fun. It's cruise-related. It's gotta be fun!)


----------



## DLBDS

I've never been to a tanning salon in my life. You guys are gonna have to make sure you're wearing your shades when I come around. My family teases me about my white legs all the time!


----------



## lttlmc3

scarlett873 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack...
> 
> I forced myself to run on the treadmill today. I lasted all of two minutes.  But I did walk at a brisk pace for about 30 minutes. And then I did some arm stuff...
> 
> And then I went tanning...
> 
> And now i'm heading to the dining table to work on my FE stuff...



Wow you are motivated today!!  I wish I was like you!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Jen. I will have to try those but my guess is these work better with dogs.



Nope - my cat loves them...makes her firmly believe that treats have become part of her regular diet.  She continues to position herself to receive her pill pocket even after the pills are done.  It's almost begging, but not quite.

Hi all!  It's beena  busy day for me but my errands are finally done - does trying on new Spanx count as a workout? 

I did stop by CAA and pick up park tickets for WDW and SW...since we are only doing 2 WDW days there weren't any discounts to be found- but at least I didn't have to deal with any shipping!

The dress I ordered for the cruise has arrived - at least according to email - I will check mail on the way home from school in a bit.


Question!  (but for everyone!)

Has anyone tried "Earplanes" before?  I picked some up as I am having trouble with my ears but I am not sure how good they are.  
I did get in to see my Dr. but he was fairly useless (take Advil cold & sinus before getting on the plane) but he is referring me to a specialist - I just don't know if I can get in before we go...


----------



## DLBDS

I've never heard of them, Donna. Sorry I can't offer anything.


----------



## spaddy

aGoofyMom said:


> Question!  (but for everyone!)
> 
> Has anyone tried "Earplanes" before?  I picked some up as I am having trouble with my ears but I am not sure how good they are.
> I did get in to see my Dr. but he was fairly useless (take Advil cold & sinus before getting on the plane) but he is referring me to a specialist - I just don't know if I can get in before we go...



My DH uses them if he is having ear trouble.  They are not miracle workers or anything, but it does help.  I know he takes them out after take off and puts them back in before landing.  I don't know if that is what suggested or not.  It's worth a try for as much as they cost.


----------



## kab407

OK, so I've skimmed the past couple of pages.

So, if I have this right, if Nicole can't push us off the boat she's going to poison us with her crab/crap dip?

It the quiet ones, I'm telling you......


----------



## kab407

aGoofyMom said:


> Question!  (but for everyone!)
> 
> Has anyone tried "Earplanes" before?  I picked some up as I am having trouble with my ears but I am not sure how good they are.
> I did get in to see my Dr. but he was fairly useless (take Advil cold & sinus before getting on the plane) but he is referring me to a specialist - I just don't know if I can get in before we go...



My Mom swears by them.  Before she found out about them, she could never get her ears to clear on a plane flight.  Flying cross country was brutal.  Now, never a problem.


----------



## DLBDS

kab407 said:


> OK, so I've skimmed the past couple of pages.
> 
> So, if I have this right, if Nicole can't push us off the boat she's going to poison us with her crab/crap dip?
> 
> It the quiet ones, I'm telling you......



But it is the BEST. 

And it's FAT FREE.


----------



## aGoofyMom

spaddy said:


> My DH uses them if he is having ear trouble.  They are not miracle workers or anything, but it does help.  I know he takes them out after take off and puts them back in before landing.  I don't know if that is what suggested or not.  It's worth a try for as much as they cost.



I picked them up with that idea...



kab407 said:


> My Mom swears by them.  Before she found out about them, she could never get her ears to clear on a plane flight.  Flying cross country was brutal.  Now, never a problem.



..and that was what I wanted to hear!  My last couple of flights have been rough on my ears...but knowing that I am having trouble before I go is too much!  Now its just fingers crossed until I see the specailist - I am having trouble hearing.  I know I have some damage on one side from years ago...but it is suddenly worse. 

Thanks!


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> But it is the BEST.
> 
> And it's FAT FREE.



But what good is food without the fat??


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> But what good is food without the fat??



What she said!


----------



## DLBDS

Weird. I just got a call (message) from Oriental Trading thanking me for my recent order blah blah blah. Wonder if that's standard for them. Kinda weird if ya ask me.


----------



## DLBDS

shellyminnie said:


> But what good is food without the fat??





kab407 said:


> What she said!



Not very but... just sayin'.

As for me and my new eating habits.... All bets are off when my feet hit Orlando soil.


----------



## georgemoe

aGoofyMom said:


> Nope - my cat loves them...makes her firmly believe that treats have become part of her regular diet.  She continues to position herself to receive her pill pocket even after the pills are done.  It's almost begging, but not quite.
> 
> Question!  (but for everyone!)
> 
> Has anyone tried "Earplanes" before?  I picked some up as I am having trouble with my ears but I am not sure how good they are.
> I did get in to see my Dr. but he was fairly useless (take Advil cold & sinus before getting on the plane) but he is referring me to a specialist - I just don't know if I can get in before we go...



Thanks Donna. Guess we will have to try the pill pouches.

DW absolutely swears by Earplanes!  She would have problems with every flight if not for them. She has two pairs at all times just in case one gets lost.


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> My Mom swears by them.  Before she found out about them, she could never get her ears to clear on a plane flight.  Flying cross country was brutal.  Now, never a problem.



Same thing with my wife Kathy.


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> But it is the BEST.
> 
> And it's FAT FREE.



If I had to eat fat free I would starve. Fat free s*cks.


----------



## DVCsince02

Well I just purchased new tickets to return home on the 16th.  Our flight is at 5pm.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Well I just purchased new tickets to return home on the 16th.  Our flight is at 5pm.


----------



## dpuck1998

aGoofyMom said:


> Nope - my cat loves them...makes her firmly believe that treats have become part of her regular diet.  She continues to position herself to receive her pill pocket even after the pills are done.  It's almost begging, but not quite.
> 
> Hi all!  It's beena  busy day for me but my errands are finally done - does trying on new Spanx count as a workout?
> 
> I did stop by CAA and pick up park tickets for WDW and SW...since we are only doing 2 WDW days there weren't any discounts to be found- but at least I didn't have to deal with any shipping!
> 
> The dress I ordered for the cruise has arrived - at least according to email - I will check mail on the way home from school in a bit.
> 
> 
> Question!  (but for everyone!)
> 
> Has anyone tried "Earplanes" before?  I picked some up as I am having trouble with my ears but I am not sure how good they are.
> I did get in to see my Dr. but he was fairly useless (take Advil cold & sinus before getting on the plane) but he is referring me to a specialist - I just don't know if I can get in before we go...



My kids always wear them and they work great.  I don't wear them because I've never had a problem, but it really seems to help the kids.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Well I just purchased new tickets to return home on the 16th.  Our flight is at 5pm.


Yay!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack...
> 
> I forced myself to run on the treadmill today. I lasted all of two minutes.  But I did walk at a brisk pace for about 30 minutes. And then I did some arm stuff...
> 
> And then I went tanning...
> 
> And now i'm heading to the dining table to work on my FE stuff...



Sounds like your having a productive day.


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> But what good is food without the fat??





kab407 said:


> What she said!



Some fat free foods taste okay but the texture is just all wrong.  I like fat in my foods.  

A lot of fat free foods have more sugar to compensate for the lack of fat.  Sometimes the fat free food has almost the same amount of calories as its regular counterpart because of the increased sugar.


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> Some fat free foods taste okay but the texture is just all wrong.  I like fat in my foods.
> 
> A lot of fat free foods have more sugar to compensate for the lack of fat.  Sometimes the fat free food has almost the same amount of calories as its regular counterpart because of the increased sugar.



Exctly Kim.  In many cases fat free may equal more calories.  In some cases you are better off eating a smaller portion of the fat version then the non-fat version.  It all comes down to reading the label.


----------



## aGoofyMom

dpuck1998 said:


> My kids always wear them and they work great.  I don't wear them because I've never had a problem, but it really seems to help the kids.



Great!  DH doesn't have problems, DD hasn't but that was due to needing the ear tubes, then now having the ear tubes.


----------



## DLBDS

So, Todd, how DO you pronounce your DISname? I've  wondered about that for awhile. I've always said it like Kevin did on the show but I don't like it that way. Hoping it's something better. 

Mine is pronounced D L B D S... if anyone was wondering.


----------



## spaddy

DLBDS said:


> Not very but... just sayin'.
> 
> As for me and my new eating habits.... All bets are off when my feet hit Orlando soil.



 Calories don't count on vacation.  If only my hips could get this message.



DVCsince02 said:


> Well I just purchased new tickets to return home on the 16th.  Our flight is at 5pm.







DLBDS said:


> So, Todd, how DO you pronounce your DISname? I've  wondered about that for awhile. I've always said it like Kevin did on the show but I don't like it that way. Hoping it's something better.
> 
> Mine is pronounced D L B D S... if anyone was wondering.



I was wondering the same thing.  Most people's names are pretty easy to figure out, but this one stumps me.


----------



## DVCsince02

Jean is like Jean Luke Picard.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack...
> 
> I forced myself to run on the treadmill today. I lasted all of two minutes.  But I did walk at a brisk pace for about 30 minutes. And then I did some arm stuff...
> 
> And then I went tanning...
> 
> And now i'm heading to the dining table to work on my FE stuff...



Hey good for you!
I started to run or jog on the treadmill a couple of weeks ago.
Started doing 2 minutes for every 20 minutes on the treadmill.
I do an hour on the treadmill 2-3 times a week.
I am now running 4 minutes every 15 minutes.
Next week I will try for 5 minutes.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> I never caught the typo and was wondering what everyone had against craB dip.
> 
> So you do bunco in the morning?



At first I thought maybe Dara didn't like crab 

Yes, I bunko in the morning.  It was a good day for me.  I won $12 because I had the most 3X.  However if you take into cosideration that I spent almost $70 on food, it was a loss.



DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay Nicole, I make a dip called butt dip.  It's a warm cheese dip with hot sausage, and tomatoes with green chile peppers.  Why is it called butt dip you ask?  Because that's where it hurts later.
> 
> 
> 
> You dropped your T.



That's what we call hot vomit



DLBDS said:


> I still want those recipes, Nicole. I've recently gone to a fat-free/low-fat diet and need some recipes for variety. Give me whatever you can. Please.
> 
> (Just not interested in anything that has 'crap' as an ingredient. )



If you don't want my crap, you get nothing .  Just kidding.  I'll see if I can find them online.



aGoofyMom said:


> Question!  (but for everyone!)
> 
> Has anyone tried "Earplanes" before?  I picked some up as I am having trouble with my ears but I am not sure how good they are.
> I did get in to see my Dr. but he was fairly useless (take Advil cold & sinus before getting on the plane) but he is referring me to a specialist - I just don't know if I can get in before we go...



My step-dad used these.  He said they really helped, but they hurt his ears.



kab407 said:


> OK, so I've skimmed the past couple of pages.
> 
> So, if I have this right, if Nicole can't push us off the boat she's going to poison us with her crab/crap dip?
> 
> It the quiet ones, I'm telling you......



You will never ever again have crab dip without thinking of me.



DVCsince02 said:


> Jean is like Jean Luke Picard.



And, the rest of it?


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> Jean is like Jean Luke Picard.



John Igor.

Still sounds bad to me. And what does that MEAN?! Who is Jean Igor??


----------



## katscradle

Well I haven't had the greatest day!
I have hurt my neck, how I don't know.
I first hurt it a couple of weeks ago.
It's not getting better, it seems to be getting worse.
I am icing it every 15 minutes for 15.
Nicole I am sure your crab/crap dip is wonderful.
I have never heard of these earplanes that you are talking about,
will have to get a pair for John as he seems to have the most trouble with the ears when flying.
I am off to listen to the podcast.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Calories don't count on vacation.  If only my hips could get this message.
> 
> Well if you figure out how to get your hips to understand this message,
> then let me know. As mine will need to understand this message as well.
> I only wish that calories didn't count on vacation.
> I will need to stave myself between now and then just so when I come home I will be able to get into my currant clothes.
> I am going to try something new for the next 4 or 5 weeks and see if I can shead some of this weight before we leave.
> I am not as lucky as my DH.
> I can't eat whatever and remain a stick person.
> I just have to look at the dessert table and I gain a pound.


----------



## DLBDS

katscradle said:


> Well I haven't had the greatest day!
> I have hurt my neck, how I don't know.
> I first hurt it a couple of weeks ago.
> It's not getting better, it seems to be getting worse.
> I am icing it every 15 minutes for 15.
> Nicole I am sure your crab/crap dip is wonderful.
> I have never heard of these earplanes that you are talking about,
> will have to get a pair for John as he seems to have the most trouble with the ears when flying.
> I am off to listen to the podcast.



 Ya think you're sleeping on it wrong? I was having problems too and discovered I was sleeping wrong on my pillow when I was positioned on my stomach. I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Madi100

DISNEY QUESTIONTHis isn't really a cruise question, but more of just a Disney question.  Can we use Disney gift cards to buy things like park tickets and dining plan?  We do SCRIP with a organization I belong to, and we can get Disney giftcards.  So, I was thinking of ordering some for our trip.


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> Ya think you're sleeping on it wrong? I was having problems too and discovered I was sleeping wrong on my pillow when I was positioned on my stomach. I hope it's nothing serious!



No, I don't think I have been sleeping on it wrong.
I think that I originally hurt my neck by holding my chin in my left hand
while reading on the computer.
I have stopped doing that, but it isn't getting better.
DS5 thinks that mommys brain is too big and heavy for her neck.
He thinks this because he says he's brain is gihugeous.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> DISNEY QUESTIONTHis isn't really a cruise question, but more of just a Disney question.  Can we use Disney gift cards to buy things like park tickets and dining plan?  We do SCRIP with a organization I belong to, and we can get Disney giftcards.  So, I was thinking of ordering some for our trip.



100 percent YES!  I bought a 2000 dollar scrip card for our last trip!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.



I take it all back....(did I say anything bad about Paul?)


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I take it all back....(did I say anything bad about Paul?)



Probably!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Chat's open!!!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.



Hi Paul!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> 100 percent YES!  I bought a 2000 dollar scrip card for our last trip!



Super!


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.




Hi Paul!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.





dpuck1998 said:


> I take it all back....(did I say anything bad about Paul?)


Hey Muddy Buds!  

*A Paul reference....Well sort of!*


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I take it all back....(did I say anything bad about Paul?)





shellyminnie said:


> Probably!!





kab407 said:


> Hi Paul!





Madi100 said:


> Hi Paul!





ADP said:


> Hey Muddy Buds!
> 
> *A Paul reference....Well sort of!*



It's good to be back. It's been a long couple of days!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.



Hey Hi!
Listen DH told me you are not going to shower after the muddy buddy
until we leave on the cruise. 
I asked him if we could get our donation back as this is not an incentive.
Please don't disappoint me!
DON'T DO THAT! 
Showers are good!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Hey Hi!
> Listen DH told me you are not going to shower after the muddy buddy
> until we leave on the cruise.
> I asked him if we could get our donation back as this is not an incentive.
> Please don't disappoint me!
> DON'T DO THAT!
> Showers are good!



He's lying. I'm not going to shower during the cruise either!!


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> He's lying. I'm not going to shower during the cruise either!!


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...



I'm staying muddy until after DATW!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> He's lying. I'm not going to shower during the cruise either!!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> That's what insulin is for....





jeanigor said:


>


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> He's lying. I'm not going to shower during the cruise either!!



You may not be allowed in the hot tub.


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm staying muddy until after DATW!!



And whose cabin are Alicia and your DD going to stay in?

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> He's lying. I'm not going to shower during the cruise either!!



Does the boss know this.
She might have something to say about that.
I know I would!


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> And whose cabin are Alicia and your DD going to stay in?
> 
> Kim



Methinks that Alicia and DD will be staying in their cabin...Paul will be sleeping on deck...


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


>





OKW Lover said:


> You may not be allowed in the hot tub.





chirurgeon said:


> And whose cabin are Alicia and your DD going to stay in?
> 
> Kim




If you do that you are not going to have too many friend's to hang with.
No hot tub, pool, palo, or bar.
Your cruise is shaping up to be pretty boring.
Ha Ha!!!


----------



## aspen37

halliesmommy01 said:


> That is what has her worried. Neither her or my nephews has shown up on the site. Her DH's did not show up either.
> 
> Thanks for your help Todd.



Have her call the number on the form that she filled out. They should have pointed it out to her.


----------



## spaddy

Anyone coming to chat?  It's quiet in there.


----------



## Madi100

New Orleans CraB Spread  (it would be gross is it was crap spread)

4 oz or non fat cream cheese
1/2 cup fat-free mayo
1 package (8 oz crab) I used a 6 oz can chopped (we didn't chop ours.  It was pretty fine
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 garlic clove
1 1/2 teaspoon herb seasoning (we used Spinach and Herb from Tastefully Simple)  I think you could use dill

Softened cream cheese in microwave.  Add mayo and whisk until smooth.   Add crabmeat, celery, pepper, garlic, and seasoning; mix well.  Chill for at least 3 hours.  Serve with crackers.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm staying muddy until after DATW!!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone doing US when they go down in May?





jeanigor said:


> If I somehow came up with an extra day, I would like to. I have had a good time when I went there in the past. I could use the ticket promo from the super bowl so it wouldn't cost me much cash out of pocket.




I just goy my free ticket today. I never received an email telling me I won one.  
I might use it during DIS-A-PALOOZA. I was thinking of coming down a couple of days early and stay at US and use the free ticket then.



jeanigor said:


> I think there is a number to call. It means calling a government agency...automated answering system and a long wait...could make Disney's ADR system look like a cake walk....but it would give her an answer.



I had to call the number when my grandmother was having trouble getting her passport. I did not have to wait and the answering system was easy to navigate.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Can't you just say yummo Dara?
> 
> 
> 
> But it's fat free crap Todd!








DLBDS said:


> Hey, she can call it the Bathroom Toilet and serve it in a miniature throne!
> 
> (Get it? Kitchen Sink - Bathroom Toilet?  Never mind. )


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Okay.  I actually DO make a dip called Hot Vomit.  But, this other one was a typo.  Wow, crab vs. crap.  That really would change the flavor.





Madi100 said:


> Of ALL the typos I could make in a sentence.  I have to type crap instead of crab.  And, no, I couldn't do that in a forum of my nice, understanding, won't give me crap friends (I don't have any of those by the way), I have to do it HERE.  Just for that, I'm not sharing my crap dip recipe, and you will all be wondering what fat free crap tastes like





DLBDS said:


> But they'll look so cute served in their own little toilets. I bet that Hot Vomit is chunky. I like chunks.





DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay Nicole, I make a dip called butt dip.  It's a warm cheese dip with hot sausage, and tomatoes with green chile peppers.  Why is it called butt dip you ask?  Because that's where it hurts later.
> 
> 
> 
> You dropped your T.


 

OH my goodness! I think I'm going to be sick!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Methinks that Alicia and DD will be staying in their cabin...Paul will be sleeping on deck...



I'm staying with Puck down in steerage!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Ok. This is REALLY getting old....
> 
> Todd?
> 
> Pooh is a bear. Poo is crap. Got it? Alrighty then.





jeanigor said:


> Its a regional spelling.





DLBDS said:


> Good try, Webster.





DLBDS said:


> My laminator (for my door magnets) just came! Yeehaw!
> 
> Hope it does what I need it to do.





jeanigor said:


> If you are comparing me to Emmanuel Lewis, the youthful cute actor of the television series, thank you.
> If you are comparing me to Noah Webster, the noted lexicographer, thank you more.


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> OK, so I've skimmed the past couple of pages.
> 
> So, if I have this right, if Nicole can't push us off the boat she's going to poison us with her crab/crap dip?
> 
> It the quiet ones, I'm telling you......





That's what I've read.


----------



## Tonya2426

DLBDS said:


> Where's Tonya when ya need her? Isn't she wielding the Posting Police badge these days? Wonder what Nicole's penalty is gonna be?


 


jeanigor said:


> If her drinks are like her dips....I will pass on that as well.
> 
> Tonya is at Chili's having lunch with her mom and sister. (according to FB)


 

Opps!!!  I am derelict in my duties as the Posting Police.    So for that, I owe everyone a round of drinks.  

Oh yeah, and Nicole owes a round of drinks for her flagrant typographical error - easy to make but a violation nonetheless!!  If you are gonna play you gotta pay.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Well I just purchased new tickets to return home on the 16th.  Our flight is at 5pm.



   




tickledtink33 said:


> Some fat free foods taste okay but the texture is just all wrong.  I like fat in my foods.
> 
> A lot of fat free foods have more sugar to compensate for the lack of fat.  Sometimes the fat free food has almost the same amount of calories as its regular counterpart because of the increased sugar.



If it has more sugar than that's just as bad as fat. Sugar turns into fat in your body so that's not going to help.



DLBDS said:


> So, Todd, how DO you pronounce your DISname? I've  wondered about that for awhile. I've always said it like Kevin did on the show but I don't like it that way. Hoping it's something better.
> 
> Mine is pronounced D L B D S... if anyone was wondering.



That's a mouth full!



DVCsince02 said:


> Jean is like Jean Luke Picard.



So it's a French Word?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

shellyminnie said:


> but what good is food without the fat??



ita!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Well I haven't had the greatest day!
> I have hurt my neck, how I don't know.
> I first hurt it a couple of weeks ago.
> It's not getting better, it seems to be getting worse.
> I am icing it every 15 minutes for 15.
> Nicole I am sure your crab/crap dip is wonderful.
> I have never heard of these earplanes that you are talking about,
> will have to get a pair for John as he seems to have the most trouble with the ears when flying.
> I am off to listen to the podcast.



Oh I hope you figure out what's wrong.


----------



## aspen37

I guess I will make dinner then pop into chat.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> He's lying. I'm not going to shower during the cruise either!!



NOTE TO SELF

Send email to Tracy asking not to sit at Paul's dinner table on cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> So, Todd, how DO you pronounce your DISname? I've  wondered about that for awhile. I've always said it like Kevin did on the show but I don't like it that way. Hoping it's something better.
> 
> Mine is pronounced D L B D S... if anyone was wondering.





spaddy said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  Most people's names are pretty easy to figure out, but this one stumps me.





DVCsince02 said:


> Jean is like Jean Luke Picard.



Luc (Luke is Germanic, Luc is French)



DLBDS said:


> John Igor.
> Still sounds bad to me. And what does that MEAN?! Who is Jean Igor??





aspen37 said:


> So it's a French Word?



Its a nod to my ancestry. I've had then name since middle school. As Jamie guess on FB, the Igor part was influenced by Young Frankenstein.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey peeps. I'm back on page 45. I have to go catch up, just wanted to say hi.



Hey you.


----------



## jeanigor

Welcome Back Paul!!  I was going to take the opposite approach. IF you donate, then we will shower. That way the ball is in our fellow cruisers court.


----------



## exwdwcm

what is a scrip card?

Nicole- the crap dip sounds fantastic!  i hadn't heard of bunco in the am!   we have a group of 12- moms and daughters and friends we grew up with.   wine, beer, good food and bunco.  oh and gossip, lots of gossip!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Welcome Back Paul!!  I was going to take the opposite approach. IF you donate, then we will shower. That way the ball is in our fellow cruisers court.



I like this idea much better.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm staying with Puck down in steerage!



Does puck know this!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Welcome Back Paul!!  I was going to take the opposite approach. IF you donate, then we will shower. That way the ball is in our fellow cruisers court.




Thank you Todd! 
We love you for this!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> New Orleans CraB Spread  (it would be gross is it was crap spread)
> 
> 4 oz or non fat cream cheese
> 1/2 cup fat-free mayo
> 1 package (8 oz crab) I used a 6 oz can chopped (we didn't chop ours.  It was pretty fine
> 1/4 cup chopped celery
> 1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
> 1 garlic clove
> 1 1/2 teaspoon herb seasoning (we used Spinach and Herb from Tastefully Simple)  I think you could use dill
> 
> Softened cream cheese in microwave.  Add mayo and whisk until smooth.   Add crabmeat, celery, pepper, garlic, and seasoning; mix well.  Chill for at least 3 hours.  Serve with crackers.



Hmm- I have bunco on the 15th so I might make this. Of course being 15 minutes from the Annapolis harbor means I get to use fresh crap. I mean crab. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Dodie

The official screenshot from the moment that Pete said the DL trip winner was "here now" in chat:







Where's the fingers crossed smiley?


----------



## georgemoe

Cool Dodie.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

good luck to the winner

anyone want a mouse (or more)?????????????

we were gifted with yet another 10 babies tonight


----------



## jeanigor

Marla Hellwig said:


> good luck to the winner
> 
> anyone want a mouse (or more)?????????????
> 
> we were gifted with yet another 10 babies tonight



Maybe Chefs de France? Remy could start an academy.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> The official screenshot from the moment that Pete said the DL trip winner was "here now" in chat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the fingers crossed smiley?



Good Luck everyone!


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> The official screenshot from the moment that Pete said the DL trip winner was "here now" in chat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the fingers crossed smiley?



I have it narrowed down to 3. Not me of course.  I love Disneyland.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I have it narrowed down to 3. Not me of course.  I love Disneyland.



Who is your pony???


----------



## aspen37

Is there a movie theater at DTD? I want to see Angels & Demons when I am there after the podcast cruise.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Is there a movie theater at DTD? I want to see Angels & Demons when I am there after the podcast cruise.


 
There is a theatre there.  It is an AMC Theatre.  It could use some updating - not stadium seating and it didn't sound like surround sound to me but it was fun to eat my rice krispy treat I smuggled in from Goofy's.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> There is a theatre there.  It is an AMC Theatre.  It could use some updating - not stadium seating and it didn't sound like surround sound to me but it was fun to eat my rice krispy treat I smuggled in from Goofy's.



I saw Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon there in 2001.....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

How was chat tonight?  Sorry I missed it.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> There is a theatre there.  It is an AMC Theatre.  It could use some updating - not stadium seating and it didn't sound like surround sound to me but it was fun to eat my rice krispy treat I smuggled in from Goofy's.



Thanks Tonya! I will have to bring in a mickey rice krispy treat too.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I saw Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon there in 2001.....



I have never seen the whole movie. I would just catch parts of it on TV.


----------



## aspen37

UrsulasShadow said:


> How was chat tonight?  Sorry I missed it.



It was a lot teasing from Kevin about who won the DL trip. It was someone who was in chat.


----------



## Madi100

exwdwcm said:


> what is a scrip card?
> 
> Nicole- the crap dip sounds fantastic!  i hadn't heard of bunco in the am!   we have a group of 12- moms and daughters and friends we grew up with.   wine, beer, good food and bunco.  oh and gossip, lots of gossip!



I play with a group of gals in the morning, brunch bunko.  It's all gals who stay at home and the kids are in school.  A few older ones, but mostly 40s.  That one is fun, but pretty strict.  We play couples bunko on Saturday nights (once a month).  That is couples.  Usually the women stand around and gab.  The men stare in disbelief.  



firsttimemom said:


> Hmm- I have bunco on the 15th so I might make this. Of course being 15 minutes from the Annapolis harbor means I get to use fresh crap. I mean crab. Thanks for the recipe!



Hope you can find some good crap 



Marla Hellwig said:


> good luck to the winner
> 
> anyone want a mouse (or more)?????????????
> 
> we were gifted with yet another 10 babies tonight



My DDs would love a mouse.  Their mother would not.



aspen37 said:


> It was a lot teasing from Kevin about who won the DL trip. It was someone who was in chat.




Lots of teasing from Pete, Kevin, and John.


----------



## scarlett873

How cool would it be to win that trip???


----------



## 3guysandagal

Marla Hellwig said:


> good luck to the winner
> 
> anyone want a mouse (or more)?????????????
> 
> we were gifted with yet another 10 babies tonight





Madi100 said:


> My DDs would love a mouse.  Their mother would not.




Yeah RIGHT!!! 

DW has had me on Mouse Extermination duty since she saw one the other morning. 

She said that if it looked like Mickey, it would be fine.
But it did NOT look like Mickey!


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Yeah RIGHT!!!
> 
> DW has had me on Mouse Extermination duty since she saw one the other morning.
> 
> She said that if it looked like Mickey, it would be fine.
> But it did NOT look like Mickey!


Yeah...most mice don't look much like Mickey...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> The official screenshot from the moment that Pete said the DL trip winner was "here now" in chat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the fingers crossed smiley?



Pete was incognito I see.


----------



## scarlett873

Woooo! I got post #1000!!!


Not much competition this late hour though...


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> How cool would it be to win that trip???



Very..........unfortunately I am not the Fortunate.


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Pete was incognito I see.


He had logged out right before she took that screen shot...


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


>



Hi B!


----------



## scarlett873

Alright...i'm going to bed now...lol

Night John! Turn off the lights on your way out...


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Woooo! I got post #1000!!!
> 
> 
> Not much competition this late hour though...



DOH!

I wasnt even watching!

Congrats!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...i'm going to bed now...lol
> 
> Night John! Turn off the lights on your way out...



Nite.

All caught up here, time to surf the others.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Woooo! I got post #1000!!!
> 
> 
> Not much competition this late hour though...



Congrats!


----------



## winotracy

I skipped ahead because I couldn't wait to hear who one...

And the winner is.....

I can't tell you, go listen yourself....

Congratulations to the winner!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> I skipped ahead because I couldn't wait to hear who one...
> 
> And the winner is.....
> 
> I can't tell you, go listen yourself....
> 
> Congratulations to the winner!!!!!



Is the winner announced on the e-mail show?


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Is the winner announced on the e-mail show?



On the Disneyland show, at the end.


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning!  Chat was a blast last night!




winotracy said:


> I skipped ahead because I couldn't wait to hear who one...



Me too!!! 

Congrats to you know who!!!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I skipped ahead because I couldn't wait to hear who one...
> 
> And the winner is.....
> 
> I can't tell you, go listen yourself....
> 
> Congratulations to the winner!!!!!





Launchpad11B said:


> Is the winner announced on the e-mail show?





winotracy said:


> On the Disneyland show, at the end.





cocowum said:


> Good Morning!  Chat was a blast last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> Congrats to you know who!!!



Yeah, so does everybody, as soon as you open the main page....so much for suspense.


But  to _______________ for winning the trip!! And its good to know that he/she has elbows.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Yeah RIGHT!!!
> 
> DW has had me on Mouse Extermination duty since she saw one the other morning.
> 
> She said that if it looked like Mickey, it would be fine.
> But it did NOT look like Mickey!





scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...most mice don't look much like Mickey...



Thanks honey! 
He was successful last night. 
If they looked like Mickey I would not be scared.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Woooo! I got post #1000!!!
> 
> 
> Not much competition this late hour though...



Congrats Brandie!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!

I know who won too . . . . 

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 

I see it mentioned that the DL trip winner is known. Congrats to the winner! 

But where is the DL Show? I don't see it on the podcast page? Just todays email show.


----------



## scarlett873

Congrats to the winner! 



Morning everyone...


----------



## Madi100

I don't see the shows either.  I was going to download them to take to the gym.  But Congrats to the winner!


----------



## jeanigor

I'm listening in order....e-mail then DL. Both are on the Listen Now button.


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning all!  

It's a grey day here.  Misting rain too.  I need to get my butt up and to the gym because it's cleaning lady day and I don't like to be in her way, I just don't have the "umph" yet.

Congrats to the DL trip winner!


----------



## winotracy

Did you guys here?  Free dining for Disney Visa cardholders today!  General public on Monday!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Did you guys here?  Free dining for Disney Visa cardholders today!  General public on Monday!



Get FREE dining when you book a full price Walt Disney World vacation package for check-ins most nights 8/16/09-10/3/09. To qualify, you must use your Disney Rewards Visa card to reserve and pay for a vacation package that includes at least 3 consecutive hotel nights at an official Walt Disney World resort, plus at least a one-day theme park ticket. You must book this offer by 6/21/09.


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> Did you guys here?  Free dining for Disney Visa cardholders today!  General public on Monday!



I wish we could use that with DVC


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I'm listening in order....e-mail then DL. Both are on the Listen Now button.



Not on my Listen Now. Just the 3/25 show.


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> Did you guys here?  Free dining for Disney Visa cardholders today!  General public on Monday!





Madi100 said:


> I wish we could use that with DVC



Ya think!


----------



## Madi100

I cheated.  I went to the end of the show and listened.  I didn't reconigze the name, but I did recognize the username right away.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Ya think!



I love DVC, but I do miss the special offers that we used to get with not being members.  It was kind of fun to try to find a deal.  Sometimes DVC is not the world's best secret.


----------



## Madi100

itunes says there is an error. I wanted to hear the hate mail while I was at the gym.  Darn it.


----------



## tiggerbell

I get free dining!!!  I get free dining!!!

It's great to be me ----- you should try it!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm staying with Puck down in steerage!





katscradle said:


> Does puck know this!



  But your welcome to stay with the Mom and Kids   However, don't mention it to Wife 1 or she might kick me out.....



Madi100 said:


> I cheated.  I went to the end of the show and listened.  I didn't reconigze the name, but I did recognize the username right away.  Congratulations!!!



I did the same thing.....congrats to you know who.


----------



## ADP

UrsulasShadow said:


> How was chat tonight?  Sorry I missed it.


Lots of teasing and lots of fun as usual!  



scarlett873 said:


> How cool would it be to win that trip???


Very cool...Something to remember the rest of your life.  



scarlett873 said:


> Woooo! I got post #1000!!!
> 
> Not much competition this late hour though...


Congrats Brandie!    They say timing is everything.   



scarlett873 said:


> Congrats to the winner!
> 
> Morning everyone...


Ditto...Congrats to whoever it is.  



winotracy said:


> Did you guys here?  Free dining for Disney Visa cardholders today!  General public on Monday!


Wow!  Will have to check it out.  Thanks Tracy.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> itunes says there is an error. I wanted to hear the hate mail while I was at the gym.  Darn it.



The hate mail will be next week. No hater mail this week.


----------



## ADP

I just wanted to say Congratulations to the winner!  Wow!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I get free dining!!!  I get free dining!!!
> 
> It's great to be me ----- you should try it!


----------



## firsttimemom

I think we're going later in October (we went the 5th- 9th last year and it was toooo hot). Fingers crossed that they extend FD!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm staying with Puck down in steerage!



Oh you are? I thought you snubbed us for a verandah room? See how you are.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
I will have to listen later as I am late for the Dr.s
See you later.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> How cool would it be to win that trip???





ADP said:


> Very cool...Something to remember the rest of your life.



Kinda like winning the Podcast cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Kinda like winning the Podcast cruise.



Rub it in....rub it in....


----------



## shellyminnie

Listening to the email show  . . .

Great question, Todd!!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Kinda like winning the Podcast cruise.


Very true! 



jeanigor said:


> Rub it in....rub it in....


I'd sorta rub it in too if I could....Maybe.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Get FREE dining when you book a full price Walt Disney World vacation package for check-ins most nights 8/16/09-10/3/09. To qualify, you must use your Disney Rewards Visa card to reserve and pay for a vacation package that includes at least 3 consecutive hotel nights at an official Walt Disney World resort, plus at least a one-day theme park ticket. You must book this offer by 6/21/09.



Will be open to general public on Monday.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Listening to the email show  . . .
> 
> Great question, Todd!!



Thanks!!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> Did you guys here?  Free dining for Disney Visa cardholders today!  General public on Monday!





DVCsince02 said:


> Get FREE dining when you book a full price Walt Disney World vacation package for check-ins most nights 8/16/09-10/3/09. To qualify, you must use your Disney Rewards Visa card to reserve and pay for a vacation package that includes at least 3 consecutive hotel nights at an official Walt Disney World resort, plus at least a one-day theme park ticket. You must book this offer by 6/21/09.



I usually get an email from Disney Visa.  I didn't see this one.  I would love to talk DH into a long weekend for DS birthday.  I don't think it is going to happen.  I wanted to go to WDW for at least one of our birthdays.


----------



## jeanigor

45 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I usually get an email from Disney Visa.  I didn't see this one.  I would love to talk DH into a long weekend for DS birthday.  I don't think it is going to happen.  I wanted to go to WDW for at least one of our birthdays.



I hope you are able to swing this Anne. I'd like to make a birthday trip in June but since we'll be going in October for FW, it's really kind of pushing. And I need to decide to because I need to bank DVC pts by mid April.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> 45 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"



Yeah! Thanks Todd.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> 45 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"


Buffoonery!  LOL!


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Buffoonery!  LOL!



Hey Aaron  Good morning.


----------



## georgemoe

Just got an email that the 2009 DCL Passporter online pdf version is available for those who pre/ordered. Update on when the printed version will start shipping next week.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> I hope you are able to swing this Anne. I'd like to make a birthday trip in June but since we'll be going in October for FW, it's really kind of pushing. And I need to decide to because I need to bank DVC pts by mid April.



We are going in December for Mousefest/DISaPalozza.  I think September is pushing it.  I have been wanting to try a CBR Pirate room.  I think it looks like fun.  And I really want to experience Food and Wine.  My DS starts Kindergarten the following September and I know I will miss all of these things after that.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> 45 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"


----------



## aGoofyMom

Morning All!

Today is catch up day.  I have already caught up here - congrats to the DL winner, katscradle - hope your neck feels better, note - make Muddy Buddy donation soon to encourage showering!

I need to catch up on housework (gotta work all weekend), catch up on listening to the podcast, catch up on my FE, see if the stack of FE gifts has a chance of fitting into luggage, maybe go dress shopping (again!  why do the styles right now not work for me!)

for those on FB - I posted a link to a video from my Bellydance weekend - Karma is the troupe I dance with.


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Hey Aaron  Good morning.


Hi George! 



spaddy said:


> We are going in December for Mousefest/DISaPalozza.  I think September is pushing it.  I have been wanting to try a CBR Pirate room.  I think it looks like fun.  And I really want to experience Food and Wine.  My DS starts Kindergarten the following September and I know I will miss all of these things after that.


My daughter is in 3rd grade now.  I'm taking her out of school for the Podcast cruise.  There is a certain point when you won't feel comfortable pulling your child out of school.  For us it's going to be around 5th grade.  We don't make it a point to pull out our child, but the podcast cruise was to tempting, plus she is doing well in school.  That makes a big difference.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Just got an email that the 2009 DCL Passporter online pdf version is available for those who pre/ordered. Update on when the printed version will start shipping next week.



Thanks George.  I was in the local B&N the other night to see if they had one.  I'll just order it from the Passporter web site.


----------



## firsttimemom

ADP said:


> My daughter is in 3rd grade now.  I'm taking her out of school for the Podcast cruise.  There is a certain point when you won't feel comfortable pulling your child out of school.  For us it's going to be around 5th grade.  We don't make it a point to pull out our child, but the podcast cruise was to tempting, plus she is doing well in school.  That makes a big difference.




We just finished state testing and they pretty much cruise (ha- no pun intended) until June so I didn't feel badly about taking our 3rd and 5th graders out for the p/c cruise. Next year when DD is in middle school scared1 I don't think it will be as easy to pull her out for more than a day.


----------



## scarlett873

Is it really only 45 days til this cruise?  I've got too much to do!!! 







Like find a job...


----------



## firsttimemom

spaddy said:


> We are going in December for Mousefest/DISaPalozza.  I think September is pushing it.  I have been wanting to try a CBR Pirate room.  I think it looks like fun.  And I really want to experience Food and Wine.



UGH- Now I can't decide- F&W or DISaPalooza. DH and I have done F&W twice and love it. But it's been a few years since we've seen the holiday decorations at WDW and we wouldn't be missing fall sports stuff for our kids.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! It is snowing pretty hard right now. We got about 4"-5" of snow since 5:00 this morning. I just keep thinking that I will be at WDW in 43 days.   

Congrats to Stacey on the DL trip. Have fun out in Southern California.


----------



## aGoofyMom

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is snowing pretty hard right now. We got about 4"-5" of snow since 5:00 this morning. I just keep thinking that I will be at WDW in 43 days.
> 
> Congrats to Stacey on the DL trip. Have fun out in Southern California.





You just made my foggy grey day look good!


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> UGH- Now I can't decide- F&W or DISaPalooza. DH and I have done F&W twice and love it. But it's been a few years since we've seen the holiday decorations at WDW and we wouldn't be missing fall sports stuff for our kids.



I'm going for DIS-A-PALOOZA. I love the parks & resorts during the holiday time. I'm going to book my dates on the 31st.
Have you been since they changed the lights on the castle? The castle is so beautiful when lit.
I like F&W but I really like the holiday time better.


----------



## aspen37

aGoofyMom said:


> You just made my foggy grey day look good!



We don't really need the snow here but they really need the moisture in Denver. I think Denver has only received 40% of the moisture that they should have this winter.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> 45 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"



I so look forward to the Todd countdowns


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> We don't really need the snow here but they really need the moisture in Denver. I think Denver has only received 40% of the moisture that they should have this winter.


I visited Denver a few years ago...Actually Vail, but we stayed in Denver for a couple of days.  I was shocked to learn that Denver is sort of considered a desert terrain.  Before I visited I always thought it would be more mountainous or hilly.  It doesn't start getting very mountainous until you leave the city limits and head for the ski resorts.


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> UGH- Now I can't decide- F&W or DISaPalooza. DH and I have done F&W twice and love it. But it's been a few years since we've seen the holiday decorations at WDW and we wouldn't be missing fall sports stuff for our kids.





aspen37 said:


> I'm going for DIS-A-PALOOZA. I love the parks & resorts during the holiday time. I'm going to book my dates on the 31st.
> Have you been since they changed the lights on the castle? The castle is so beautiful when lit.
> I like F&W but I really like the holiday time better.



We missed December last year and I really missed it.  Of course, all of the TSM Meet stuff didn't help.  I have told DH we are going in December and we are staying a little bit longer than normal.  I have been dying to go to Food and Wine, but I guess I just don't know when it is going to ever happen.  

I don't have any problem taking my son out of school.  I am only concerned about the school having a problem.  I wish I could homeschool my son, but he really needs school.  He find his parents boring.


----------



## chirurgeon

I will be going for Dis-a-polooza. The TSM meet was a lot of fun.  If I hadn't been so burned out I would have had an even better time. No burn out for me this year. So I will have a FANTASTIC time. I love Disney at the holidays.  My mom said to me the other day, "Are you going to be going to Disney twice a year from now on?"  I was evasive.  But I have pretty much decided Dis-a-polooza/Mousefest is truly a must for me and I need a long trip to satisfy my big fix every year.  Except maybe one year when I go to DLR. Or maybe do the 2nd Podcast cruise.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> I visited Denver a few years ago...Actually Vail, but we stayed in Denver for a couple of days.  I was shocked to learn that Denver is sort of considered a desert terrain.  Before I visited I always thought it would be more mountainous or hilly.  It doesn't start getting very mountainous until you leave the city limits and head for the ski resorts.



It is so weird when you look towards the mountains from Denver. It looks like a line was drawn and the mountains were just dropped there. 
When I first came here we drove from Las Vegas. It was desert until just before Glenwood Springs. Glenwood Springs is right off of I-70 and 40 mile form Aspen. I just kept thinking where are the pine trees? Then about 10 miles from Glenwood Springs the started to pop up. I was surprised that western Colorado was so desert like when I first came here.

How did you like Vail? I have never spent much time there.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> We missed December last year and I really missed it.  Of course, all of the TSM Meet stuff didn't help.  I have told DH we are going in December and we are staying a little bit longer than normal.  I have been dying to go to Food and Wine, but I guess I just don't know when it is going to ever happen.
> 
> I don't have any problem taking my son out of school.  I am only concerned about the school having a problem.  I wish I could homeschool my son, but he really needs school.  He find his parents boring.



I missed December last year also. I wanted to go so bad. 

I'm not married and don't have any children so that is one thing I don't have to deal with.


----------



## Madi100

I thought about Disney for the weekend of the DIS event, but I think we might try to go to Jamaica or Riviera Maya in January.  Both are not an option.


----------



## chirurgeon

I just finished listening to the DLR show.  I heard Kevin say at the end how he was going to torture us in chat about the winner of the DLR trip.

Kevin can be very evil.

Kim


----------



## Madi100

chirurgeon said:


> I just finished listening to the DLR show.  I heard Kevin say at the end how he was going to torture us in chat about the winner of the DLR trip.
> 
> Kevin can be very evil.
> 
> Kim



It was fun to have Pete, John, and Kevin in chat, though.  Although I think the only reason John came in was to torment us


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> I thought about Disney for the weekend of the DIS event, but I think we might try to go to Jamaica or Riviera Maya in January.  Both are not an option.



The caribbean is great that time of year. I went on a 8 night cruise this January. It was in the eastern caribbean. The water was a little cold but the weather was perfect.


----------



## Madi100

aspen37 said:


> The caribbean is great that time of year. I went on a 8 night cruise this January. It was in the eastern caribbean. The water was a little cold but the weather was perfect.



We've just got to convince our wimpy friend to fly.  I'm not sure if I want to go to Mexico right now, though.


----------



## chirurgeon

Just checked my airfare on Southwest.  Both flights have gone up in price, so I don't expect to get a lower fare for coming home.  Going down I got a good price, coming home isn't bad, but I don't think there will be any dings for that.

Oh well, I got the round trip for $199 plus the mysterious taxes.  not bad.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> It is so weird when you look towards the mountains from Denver. It looks like a line was drawn and the mountains were just dropped there.
> When I first came here we drove from Las Vegas. It was desert until just before Glenwood Springs. Glenwood Springs is right off of I-70 and 40 mile form Aspen. I just kept thinking where are the pine trees? Then about 10 miles from Glenwood Springs the started to pop up. I was surprised that western Colorado was so desert like when I first came here.
> 
> How did you like Vail? I have never spent much time there.



Have you ever been to Albquerque?  It's even weirder I think.  The mountain there jets up out of nowhere and the other side of the mountain is much more gradual.  It is basically completely flat for hundreds of miles east or west.  

One of my favorite places I have ever been skiing is Loveland.  It is so beautiful.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Just checked my airfare on Southwest.  Both flights have gone up in price, so I don't expect to get a lower fare for coming home.  Going down I got a good price, coming home isn't bad, but I don't think there will be any dings for that.
> 
> Oh well, I got the round trip for $199 plus the mysterious taxes.  not bad.
> 
> Kim




That's not a bad price.  I also like how with Southwest you don't have to pay for bags.  That nickel and diming thing really ticks me off.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> It was fun to have Pete, John, and Kevin in chat, though.  Although I think the only reason John came in was to torment us



I am really upset that I didn't have my other computer last night.  I really didn't want to leave, but DH was literally hovering above me.



Madi100 said:


> We've just got to convince our wimpy friend to fly.  I'm not sure if I want to go to Mexico right now, though.



I am not sure about Mexico right now either.  My parents love to go to Costa Rica, but I will stick with Hawaii.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> It was fun to have Pete, John, and Kevin in chat, though.  Although I think the only reason John came in was to torment us



You think


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> You think




and, I believe he succeeded.


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Thanks George.  I was in the local B&N the other night to see if they had one.  I'll just order it from the Passporter web site.



Hi Kathy. I originally had it on order through B&N until I found out that it probably wouldn't ship through them until early May. I'm just hoping to get it before the podcast cruise and it will hopefully ship directly from Passporter by mid April. Plenty of time to take May 9th for reading material.


----------



## Madi100

To all my Twilight friends.  I go and work out at Curves.  By the cardio machines there are magazines (who can read and work-out at the same time????).  You have Us Weekly, Better Homes and Garden, Good Housekeeping, Woman's Day, etc.  You get the idea.  Curves is a WOMEN ONLY gym.  So, wouldn't you think it's funny that they have a copy of GQ on the rack?  Me too until saw that Edward is on the cover


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> We've just got to convince our wimpy friend to fly.  I'm not sure if I want to go to Mexico right now, though.



I don't blame you. I don't know if I would want to go to Mexico either.
I don't know how to persuade people to fly. It's hard to convince people that it is safe.


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Just checked my airfare on Southwest.  Both flights have gone up in price, so I don't expect to get a lower fare for coming home.  Going down I got a good price, coming home isn't bad, but I don't think there will be any dings for that.
> 
> Oh well, I got the round trip for $199 plus the mysterious taxes.  not bad.
> 
> Kim



I've had similar results as you Kim. While I've been able to walk down my SWA fares a little from the initial booking, both legs have gone up in price. "There" went from $119 to $154 and "back" went from $73 to $98. $213 n/s from NH isn't bad but I hopefully can get a little love from them between now and the cruise.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Have you ever been to Albquerque?  It's even weirder I think.  The mountain there jets up out of nowhere and the other side of the mountain is much more gradual.  It is basically completely flat for hundreds of miles east or west.
> 
> One of my favorite places I have ever been skiing is Loveland.  It is so beautiful.



I have been to Albuquerque. We would drive down from here. It has been awhile since I've been there. Driving from here it was a lot of mountain driving. It looked like it was in a big valley from what I remember. The last time I was there was in 2001. We were there for only a day and a half.


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> To all my Twilight friends. I go and work out at Curves. By the cardio machines there are magazines (who can read and work-out at the same time????). You have Us Weekly, Better Homes and Garden, Good Housekeeping, Woman's Day, etc. You get the idea. Curves is a WOMEN ONLY gym. So, wouldn't you think it's funny that they have a copy of GQ on the rack? Me too until saw that Edward is on the cover


 
Who can work out when you are drooling over a magazine cover?!?!


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> Who can work out when you are drooling over a magazine cover?!?!



I know.  I tripped and fell twice


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> It is so weird when you look towards the mountains from Denver. It looks like a line was drawn and the mountains were just dropped there.
> When I first came here we drove from Las Vegas. It was desert until just before Glenwood Springs. Glenwood Springs is right off of I-70 and 40 mile form Aspen. I just kept thinking where are the pine trees? Then about 10 miles from Glenwood Springs the started to pop up. I was surprised that western Colorado was so desert like when I first came here.
> 
> How did you like Vail? I have never spent much time there.


It was ok.  It's very pleasant although just not my thing.  I'm too much about theme parks and not too much about views, relaxation, and skiing.  We went in the summertime so Vail was a much different experience than it should have been.  I did enjoy shopping through the village and taking the chair lifts up to the mountains.  We packed a picnic one day and took the chair lift up the mountain to some picnic tables.  The view was very nice.  I also played 3 rounds of golf, and the courses were incredible.

The drive from Denver to Vail was sorta crazy.  I-70 is very curvy and hilly.  I felt like I was driving in a grand prix race.  By the time we got to Vail I had one heck of a headache.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I have been to Albuquerque. We would drive down from here. It has been awhile since I've been there. Driving from here it was a lot of mountain driving. It looked like it was in a big valley from what I remember. The last time I was there was in 2001. We were there for only a day and a half.



Denver to Albuquerque is a very mountainous drive.  We used to do it often to go to concerts and sporting events.  (Albquerque is not a culture hotbed)  One time we basically drove 25 MPH for about half the drive.  When it snows it really snows.

Albuquerque only has a moutain on one side and the next mountain to the west is Flagstaff.  I have driven that too and believe me that is a boring drive.  The side of the mountain that face Albuquerque has the world's longest passenger tram.  It climbs almost 4000 vertical feet in under 3horizontal miles.  Believe me when I tell you, you do not want to ride this if you are afraid of highs.


----------



## exwdwcm

Morning all- missed chat last night- of course it is the night  when Pete and the team is there.  go figure.   that's my kinda luck lately! congrats to the DL winner- great news!!! 





Madi100 said:


> I play with a group of gals in the morning, brunch bunko. It's all gals who stay at home and the kids are in school. A few older ones, but mostly 40s. That one is fun, but pretty strict. We play couples bunko on Saturday nights (once a month). That is couples. Usually the women stand around and gab. The men stare in disbelief.


 haha- too funny with the guys.   we get very loud and crazy, so the men aren't allowed! 



aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is snowing pretty hard right now. We got about 4"-5" of snow since 5:00 this morning. I just keep thinking that I will be at WDW in 43 days.
> 
> Congrats to Stacey on the DL trip. Have fun out in Southern California.


try and stay warm out there- i know you are guys are getting tons of snow!



aspen37 said:


> I'm going for DIS-A-PALOOZA. I love the parks & resorts during the holiday time. I'm going to book my dates on the 31st.
> Have you been since they changed the lights on the castle? The castle is so beautiful when lit.
> I like F&W but I really like the holiday time better.


we will be there around that time in December too.   we haven't seen the new icicle lights, so i look forward to that the most!



chirurgeon said:


> Just checked my airfare on Southwest. Both flights have gone up in price, so I don't expect to get a lower fare for coming home. Going down I got a good price, coming home isn't bad, but I don't think there will be any dings for that.
> 
> Oh well, I got the round trip for $199 plus the mysterious taxes. not bad.
> 
> Kim


pretty good airfare!!! 



Madi100 said:


> To all my Twilight friends. I go and work out at Curves. By the cardio machines there are magazines (who can read and work-out at the same time????). You have Us Weekly, Better Homes and Garden, Good Housekeeping, Woman's Day, etc. You get the idea. Curves is a WOMEN ONLY gym. So, wouldn't you think it's funny that they have a copy of GQ on the rack? Me too until saw that Edward is on the cover


 yum, Edward!


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> (who can read and work-out at the same time????)



I see people reading books on the treadmill all the time.  I don't know how they do it.


----------



## Dodie

Hi everyone! I've been crazy busy and this is my first chance to check in today.  Of course, first thing I did this morning was verify that I did, indeed, NOT win the Disneyland trip.  Seriously though - CONGRATS to Stacy!  

Chat was a blast last night. I've never been there when Pete's popped in before. Then it was obvious that Kevin was really enjoying taunting us all.

Back to work!

Bye.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Madi100 said:


> To all my Twilight friends.  I go and work out at Curves.  By the cardio machines there are magazines (who can read and work-out at the same time????).  You have Us Weekly, Better Homes and Garden, Good Housekeeping, Woman's Day, etc.  You get the idea.  Curves is a WOMEN ONLY gym.  So, wouldn't you think it's funny that they have a copy of GQ on the rack?  Me too until saw that Edward is on the cover



Well.. that's a good warm up.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Just got an email that the 2009 DCL Passporter online pdf version is available for those who pre/ordered. Update on when the printed version will start shipping next week.



What exactly is this?


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> It was ok.  It's very pleasant although just not my thing.  I'm too much about theme parks and not too much about views, relaxation, and skiing.  We went in the summertime so Vail was a much different experience than it should have been.  I did enjoy shopping through the village and taking the chair lifts up to the mountains.  We packed a picnic one day and took the chair lift up the mountain to some picnic tables.  The view was very nice.  I also played 3 rounds of golf, and the courses were incredible.
> 
> The drive from Denver to Vail was sorta crazy.  I-70 is very curvy and hilly.  I felt like I was driving in a grand prix race.  By the time we got to Vail I had one heck of a headache.



Coming down the pass from Eisenhower tunnel and Vail can be very scary if your not use to it. Some of those people just fly down.    

If you like mountain biking, fly fishing, rafting, kayaking, or hiking than Colorado in the summer is a great place to be. Here in the Roaring Fork Valley (that is what the section between Glenwood Springs and Aspen is called) we have a lot of free concerts every week. In Snowmass Village every Thursday on the ski hill there is a free concert. Then on Tuesday's and Wednesday's there are free concerts down valley. We also have free movies every friday in the summer at Snowmass too.  
Here in Aspen we have more visitors in the summer than in the winter.
In Glenwood Springs we have some caves you can take a tour of. They also have an alpine coaster, zipline, a big swing, and other rides.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Is it really only 45 days til this cruise?  I've got too much to do!!!
> 
> Like find a job...



I haven't done a thing about my passport.  UGH!  I can't believe it's so close!  Where is the time going?


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> I haven't done a thing about my passport. UGH! I can't believe it's so close! Where is the time going?


 
I'm still not getting one - the rules haven't changed, right?


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> I'm still not getting one - the rules haven't changed, right?



As of now you don't need a passport.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> To all my Twilight friends.  I go and work out at Curves.  By the cardio machines there are magazines (who can read and work-out at the same time????).  You have Us Weekly, Better Homes and Garden, Good Housekeeping, Woman's Day, etc.  You get the idea.  Curves is a WOMEN ONLY gym.  So, wouldn't you think it's funny that they have a copy of GQ on the rack?  Me too until saw that Edward is on the cover



:drool:
Talk about working up a sweat!


----------



## DLBDS

So, I burned my chick peas on the cooktop about 20 minutes ago and my security system alarm goes off. Have you guys heard one of these things? Well, ya near about can't function when these things are screeching bloody murder. So, I get it turned off, get the pan off the burner and open my doors. Then I get a phone call from ADT. Ok, I expected that. (I've always wondered if my DSL was interfering with the security system anyway. Guess it's not. Good news!) I tell her I burned something and she says she'll try and cancel the fire dpartment. We hang up. A couple of minutes later, guess who's sitting in my driveway. Yepper. A big honkin' fire truck! A really cute fireman rings my bell and I have to tell him I burned something on the cooktop. He has me write down my name and phone number for his report and he's on his way. He was really nice about it but damn, I hate that they had to come to my house.

Damn chick peas!


----------



## DLBDS

tiggerbell said:


> I'm still not getting one - the rules haven't changed, right?



Neither are we, Jaime.


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> So, I burned my chick peas on the cooktop about 20 minutes ago and my security system alarm goes off. Have you guys heard one of these things? Well, ya near about can't function when these things are screeching bloody murder. So, I get it turned off, get the pan off the burner and open my doors. Then I get a phone call from ADT. Ok, I expected that. (I've always wondered if my DSL was interfering with the security system anyway. Guess it's not. Good news!) I tell her I burned something and she says she'll try and cancel the fire dpartment. We hang up. A couple of minutes later, guess who's sitting in my driveway. Yepper. A big honkin' fire truck! A really cute fireman rings my bell and I have to tell him I burned something on the cooktop. He has me write down my name and phone number for his report and he's on his way. He was really nice about it but damn, I hate that they had to come to my house.
> 
> Damn chick peas!



Be careful with that.  In Delaware you have to register your alarm system with the state.  If you have 2 false alarms they will fine you. If you don't register and have 1 false alarm you get fined.


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> I'm still not getting one - the rules haven't changed, right?





aspen37 said:


> As of now you don't need a passport.





DLBDS said:


> Neither are we, Jaime.



I know I don't need a passport for May, but I will need one for June.


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> Be careful with that.  In Delaware you have to register your alarm system with the state.  If you have 2 false alarms they will fine you. If you don't register and have 1 false alarm you get fined.



We don't have to register. I think we get 3-4 false alarms per year here.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I just finished listening to the DLR show.  I heard Kevin say at the end how he was going to torture us in chat about the winner of the DLR trip.
> 
> Kevin can be very evil.
> 
> Kim



But its a fun kind of evil. 



Madi100 said:


> It was fun to have Pete, John, and Kevin in chat, though.  Although I think the only reason John came in was to torment us



Who John? Never.


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> So, I burned my chick peas on the cooktop about 20 minutes ago and my security system alarm goes off. Have you guys heard one of these things? Well, ya near about can't function when these things are screeching bloody murder. So, I get it turned off, get the pan off the burner and open my doors. Then I get a phone call from ADT. Ok, I expected that. (I've always wondered if my DSL was interfering with the security system anyway. Guess it's not. Good news!) I tell her I burned something and she says she'll try and cancel the fire dpartment. We hang up. A couple of minutes later, guess who's sitting in my driveway. Yepper. A big honkin' fire truck! A really cute fireman rings my bell and I have to tell him I burned something on the cooktop. He has me write down my name and phone number for his report and he's on his way. He was really nice about it but damn, I hate that they had to come to my house.
> 
> Damn chick peas!



Sorry that happened! I hope the rest of your day is better.

When our alarm went off at our apartments it was so loud that we had to take all of the animals outside. It took forever to get them to turn it off. Oh and the security people never sent the fire department. It's a LUMBER YARD! We changed security company's after that.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> We've just got to convince our wimpy friend to fly.  I'm not sure if I want to go to Mexico right now, though.





aspen37 said:


> I don't blame you. I don't know if I would want to go to Mexico either.
> I don't know how to persuade people to fly. It's hard to convince people that it is safe.



DP's family is from Mexico. His grandfather passed in the fall and they refused to go because of the violence.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> I know I don't need a possport for May, but I will need one for June.



You are correct!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> DP's family is from Mexico. His grandfather passed in the fall and they refused to go because of the violence.



That is so sad.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> So, I burned my chick peas on the cooktop about 20 minutes ago and my security system alarm goes off. Have you guys heard one of these things? Well, ya near about can't function when these things are screeching bloody murder. So, I get it turned off, get the pan off the burner and open my doors. Then I get a phone call from ADT. Ok, I expected that. (I've always wondered if my DSL was interfering with the security system anyway. Guess it's not. Good news!) I tell her I burned something and she says she'll try and cancel the fire dpartment. We hang up. A couple of minutes later, guess who's sitting in my driveway. Yepper. A big honkin' fire truck! A really cute fireman *rings my bell* and I have to tell him I burned something on the cooktop. He has me write down my name and phone number for his report and he's on his way. He was really nice about it but damn, I hate that they had to come to my house.
> 
> Damn chick peas!



That's what you get for cooking them. Just mash em up mix em with some tahini  (and garlic, lots of garlic) and eat em on some pita.
(But at least the  was cute. You can ring my bell, bell, bell. Ring my bell.)




aspen37 said:


> Sorry that happened! I hope the rest of your day is better.
> 
> When our alarm went off at our apartments it was so loud that we had to take all of the animals outside. It took forever to get them to turn it off. Oh and the security people never sent the fire department. It's a LUMBER YARD! We changed security company's after that.



Yeah that would make me rethink the security company, too.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> (But at least the  was cute. You can ring my bell, bell, bell. Ring my bell.)



I can't even begin to tell you the visual I had with that!!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Hi George!
> 
> 
> My daughter is in 3rd grade now.  I'm taking her out of school for the Podcast cruise.  There is a certain point when you won't feel comfortable pulling your child out of school.  For us it's going to be around 5th grade.  We don't make it a point to pull out our child, but the podcast cruise was to tempting, plus she is doing well in school.  That makes a big difference.





MrandMissVacation said:


> I so look forward to the Todd countdowns



I look forward to Todd's countdowns as well.

As for taking the boy's out of school for WDW,well I have found out
that up here there is not a required # of days that a child must attend school.
In fact if you want to home school you just inform your child's school of your intent to do this.
DS11 get private tutoring as well, so I don't feel guilty or like he is missing something.
DS5 is only in SK so it doesn't matter as JK/SK are not even a requirement here.
We have also tried to do some educational things in the past on our trips with the boys.
We have taken the indepth tour of Florida Southern Collage.
Going to miss that this time as we are not gettting a rental car.
Well that sucks, never thought about that till now.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> That's what you get for cooking them. Just mash em up mix em with some tahini  (and garlic, lots of garlic) and eat em on some pita.
> (But at least the  was cute. You can ring my bell, bell, bell. Ring my bell.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that would make me rethink the security company, too.



Now I have ring my bell in my head. You just gotta love Disco.


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> Now I have ring my bell in my head. You just gotta love Disco.


I love me some 70s music and a little bit of disco to get me going.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> Now I have ring my bell in my head. You just gotta love Disco.



Me too.  I have gone from Single Ladies from the Podcast this morning, to the Fillet of Fish song and now I am on Ring My Bell.  It has been quite a day in my head.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> *That's what you get for cooking them. Just mash em up mix em with some tahini  (and garlic, lots of garlic) and eat em on some pita*.
> (But at least the  was cute. You can ring my bell, bell, bell. Ring my bell.)



Ding-a-ling-a-ling

I've been eating hummus and spinach on pita for a week. I wanted something different today. Fireman was a cutie though (albeit on the short side).


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I am really upset that I didn't have my other computer last night.  I really didn't want to leave, but DH was literally hovering above me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Mexico right now either.  My parents love to go to Costa Rica, but I will stick with Hawaii.



DH surprised me in Feb./07 and took me to Hawaii for 4 days.
People said we were nuts.
Why would you go to Hawaii for 4 days?
Ah no kids! Duh..
However we could not get anyone to watch the boys for longer.
I can't wait to go back.
Other than Hawaii I have no desire to go anywhere but Disney.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> I love me some 70s music and a little bit of disco to get me going.



My grandma loves Disco! I bought her the best of Diana Ross CD a few years ago. She just love it.


----------



## DLBDS

spaddy said:


> Me too.  I have gone from Single Ladies from the Podcast this morning, to the *Fillet of Fish song *and now I am on Ring My Bell.  It has been quite a day in my head.



Are you talking about the fast food commercial on tv? I love that song and always sing along!


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> Ding-a-ling-a-ling
> 
> I've been eating hummus and spinach on pita for a week. I wanted something different today. Fireman was a cutie though (albeit on the short side).



Hmmm..... not into the shorties.....


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Me too.  I have gone from Single Ladies from the Podcast this morning, to the Fillet of Fish song and now I am on Ring My Bell.  It has been quite a day in my head.


----------



## DLBDS

aspen37 said:


> My grandma loves Disco! I bought her the best of Diana Ross CD a few years ago. She just love it.



I detest disco.


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> I detest disco.



The thing I like about Disco is that most of it is happy music.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> DH surprised me in Feb./07 and took me to Hawaii for 4 days.
> People said we were nuts.
> Why would you go to Hawaii for 4 days?
> Ah no kids! Duh..
> However we could not get anyone to watch the boys for longer.
> I can't wait to go back.
> Other than Hawaii I have no desire to go anywhere but Disney.



That is a long flight for 4 days, but if that all I could get I would take it.



DLBDS said:


> Are you talking about the fast food commercial on tv? I love that song and always sing along!



Yup.  It has been in my head most of the last week.



DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmm..... not into the shorties.....



Me either.  What is short?  My DH is 5'10" and that is my limit.  Lucky for him.


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> Me either.  What is short?  My DH is 5'10" and that is my limit.  Lucky for him.



I think it depends.  Must be tall enough to wear heels and not tower over.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I know.  I tripped and fell twice






but seriously- I hope you didn't hurt yourself. I fell on a treadmill once and it was not pleasant. Now I always use the magnet key.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> :drool:
> Talk about working up a sweat!



You all are making gravy for Edward aren't you?


----------



## DLBDS

ADP said:


> My daughter is in 3rd grade now.  I'm taking her out of school for the Podcast cruise.  There is a certain point when you won't feel comfortable pulling your child out of school.  For us it's going to be around 5th grade.  We don't make it a point to pull out our child, but the podcast cruise was to tempting, plus she is doing well in school.  That makes a big difference.



My DD11 will be missing her first 2 days of school when they track-in again. She'll have to go back to school on the 15th which is why we aren't staying after the cruise.


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Damn chick peas!



No comment. 

Hi Dara.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> You all are making gravy for Edward aren't you?



Not me. I'm a Jacob girl. (Post wolfy that is.)


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> I've had similar results as you Kim. While I've been able to walk down my SWA fares a little from the initial booking, both legs have gone up in price. "There" went from $119 to $154 and "back" went from $73 to $98. $213 n/s from NH isn't bad but I hopefully can get a little love from them between now and the cruise.



DINGS are your friend!

My parents used to live in SoNH and we flew in/out of Manchester a lot. I've NEVER seen TSA as strict/serious as those guys (and girls). We live in DC and use all 3 airports here and it's nowhere near what we experience at the Manchester airport. Other than that, it's a really nice airport.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> No comment.
> 
> Hi Dara.



 Howdy, George.


----------



## ADP

DLBDS said:


> My DD11 will be missing her first 2 days of school when they track-in again. She'll have to go back to school on the 15th which is why we aren't staying after the cruise.


We're leaving the Saturday after the cruise.  I'd love to stay longer, but it just wouldn't be fair to DD.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Be careful with that.  In Delaware you have to register your alarm system with the state.  If you have 2 false alarms they will fine you. If you don't register and have 1 false alarm you get fined.



Jen. Do you need to register the Sharpie alarm?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmm..... not into the shorties.....



Hmm...what is short?



DVCsince02 said:


> I think it depends.  Must be tall enough to wear heels and not tower over.



How tall are you?  I'm 5'11 3/4 but I always say 6' (anyone under 6 wants to be 6)


----------



## DLBDS

aspen37 said:


> The thing I like about Disco is that most of it is happy music.



Geez, another typo. What Anna meant was, most of disco is CRAPPY music.


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> So, I burned my chick peas on the cooktop about 20 minutes ago and my security system alarm goes off. Have you guys heard one of these things? Well, ya near about can't function when these things are screeching bloody murder. So, I get it turned off, get the pan off the burner and open my doors. Then I get a phone call from ADT. Ok, I expected that. (I've always wondered if my DSL was interfering with the security system anyway. Guess it's not. Good news!) I tell her I burned something and she says she'll try and cancel the fire dpartment. We hang up. A couple of minutes later, guess who's sitting in my driveway. Yepper. A big honkin' fire truck! A really cute fireman rings my bell and I have to tell him I burned something on the cooktop. He has me write down my name and phone number for his report and he's on his way. He was really nice about it but damn, I hate that they had to come to my house.
> 
> Damn chick peas!




You didn't find out if he was single?
Oh yeah your married!
Well that sucks!
Hope your day gets better.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> You all are making gravy for Edward aren't you?








DLBDS said:


> Geez, another typo. What Anna meant was, most of disco is CRAPPY music.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Jen. Do you need to register the Sharpie alarm?



The markers have been disposed of.




dpuck1998 said:


> Hmm...what is short?
> 
> How tall are you?  I'm 5'11 3/4 but I always say 6' (anyone under 6 wants to be 6)



I'm almost 5'9".


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Jen. Do you need to register the Sharpie alarm?



Good idea Geroge!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Non cruise advice needed.  I finally killed my Bose ear buds.  Loved them.  They were the only ear buds that didn't make my ears hurt after 5 minutes. Any advice on new personal listening devices.  I just can't see spending for the Bose again.  

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Well if he was too short forget that thought.

Stacy congratulations on your win!

I am on my way out again.
I am finally starting to make some headway with our pirate costumes.
Be back soon.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Me too.  I have gone from Single Ladies from the Podcast this morning, to the Fillet of Fish song and now I am on Ring My Bell.  It has been quite a day in my head.





DLBDS said:


> Are you talking about the fast food commercial on tv? I love that song and always sing along!



I love the Filet-O-Fish song! 



DLBDS said:


> I detest disco.



I'm going to tell John Travolta you don't like him.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> You all are making gravy for Edward aren't you?





aspen37 said:


>



Did he just say that, or is my mind in the gutter?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmm..... not into the shorties.....



But what about the flatties????


----------



## DLBDS

katscradle said:


> You didn't find out if he was single?
> Oh yeah your married!
> Well that sucks!
> Hope your day gets better.


 

Alas, I can only look.  That's ok though. I like looking.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> But what about the flatties????



Gotta love the flatties!!!


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> But what about the flatties????



Not much into skinny dudes either.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Geez, another typo. What Anna meant was, most of disco is CRAPPY music.





But you're wrong Dara.

Disco is great. And Jacob, he's ehh.  Jasper....


----------



## georgemoe

firsttimemom said:


> DINGS are your friend!
> 
> My parents used to live in SoNH and we flew in/out of Manchester a lot. I've NEVER seen TSA as strict/serious as those guys (and girls). We live in DC and use all 3 airports here and it's nowhere near what we experience at the Manchester airport. Other than that, it's a really nice airport.



Hi Liz. My DW's PC has DING but anytime I've got one on it, it is never for me. I won't put DING on my work computers. I've had good luck going in and checking my flights daily.

We've never had an issue with many many flights in/out of MHT-Manchester. I expect TSA to be strict. Isn't that why they are there? I've always found them polite and courteous.


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> But you're wrong Dara.
> 
> Disco is great. And Jacob, he's ehh.  Jasper....



Have you seen the movie? I haven't seen the movie so I don't know what the characters look like on the big screen. What can I say? I like the dogs. Jasper, eh.


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> Not much into skinny dudes either.



See, Dara, skinny is different from being a "flattie" - just ask Todd, Don, Kathy, and Jen!!


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Non cruise advice needed.  I finally killed my Bose ear buds.  Loved them.  They were the only ear buds that didn't make my ears hurt after 5 minutes. Any advice on new personal listening devices.  I just can't see spending for the Bose again.
> 
> Kim



I like Maximo's. Model i490 I think. Paid $19.



DVCsince02 said:


> Did he just say that, or is my mind in the gutter?



The usual.


----------



## DLBDS

shellyminnie said:


> See, Dara, skinny is different from being a "flattie" - just ask Todd, Don, Kathy, and Jen!!



I don't care. They're still skinny... any way ya flip 'em.


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> Have you seen the movie? *I haven't seen the movie *so I don't know what the characters look like on the big screen. What can I say? I like the dogs. Jasper, eh.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> The markers have been disposed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost 5'9".



Keep the heels under 2 inches and we'll be fine.



DLBDS said:


> Not much into skinny dudes either.



  Can't trust skinny people.


----------



## DLBDS

shellyminnie said:


>



Yeah, yeah. I'm waiting for it to come to HBO or Cinemax. It would really be great if I could see it during the cruise though.


----------



## DVCsince02

So back to this DCL Passporter thing.... what is it?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> The markers have been disposed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost 5'9".


Geez...i'm only 5'4"!


----------



## georgemoe

georgemoe said:


> I like Maximo's. Model i490 I think. Paid $19.



The correct model is IM-490.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Did he just say that, or is my mind in the gutter?



I vote for gutter...



A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!



I'm 5'3"


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> I know I don't need a passport for May, but I will need one for June.



As of right now you will not need one in June either.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!





DLBDS said:


> I'm 5'3"



I'm 5'4" too!!


----------



## DLBDS

Anyone like Shepard Smith from FOXNews? I love that guy. I could listen to him forever. Love to see him in something other than a suit every now and then.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Can't trust skinny people.



Agreed. 



DVCsince02 said:


> So back to this DCL Passporter thing.... what is it?



It's a guide book.  They have one for WDW and one for the cruise.  It's not really anything you can't find here, but it is nice to have it in a book.  Also, if you get the deluxe cruise book it has organizer pockets.  They are really nice.

The new cruise book is coming out middle of April, but if you pre order you get the whole book in PDF.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> So back to this DCL Passporter thing.... what is it?


I have last year's Passporter. It's a pretty in depth planning tool for either the cruise of the parks. I love my Passporter!! It tells you all kinds of info and has pages to help you keep track of ADR's, reservation numbers, or even a journal of your trip. I've got the deluxe edition...it's a nice leather binder and I can switch out what's in it. I removed a bunch of cruise info that won't pertain to this cruise and replaced it with Park and Resort stuff from the WDW Passporter.  You can check them out on their website...I think it's www.passporter.com


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> As of right now you will not need one in June either.



Yes, I don't _need_ one, but we are traveling with the kids and want to have it in case of an emergency.



scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!



That's okay, I'm not slow dancing with you.



scarlett873 said:


> I vote for gutter...
> 
> A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste...



Oh, like you didn't think the same thing.


----------



## DLBDS

I pre-ordered my DCL PassPorter (book). They say (email) it should ship on the 1st. Never seen one but I love the WDW PassPorter. Used a discount code and only paid $18.64 (DCL). That includes shipping! Don't forget to register your PassPorters with their website for those discount codes.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!



Me too!


----------



## sandyh67

DLBDS said:


> I'm 5'3"



Hey- I'm only 5-2"  You're all tall in my book


----------



## DLBDS

Gotta go get DD. See ya's later.


----------



## DVCsince02

Am I the only tall chick?  Come out come out where ever you are?


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> See, Dara, skinny is different from being a "flattie" - just ask Todd, Don, Kathy, and Jen!!





DLBDS said:


> I don't care. They're still skinny... any way ya flip 'em.



I've been called a lot of things. Skinny has never been one of them.


----------



## sandyh67

Just ordered a DCL passporter! 
I will be scrambling and packing just 6 weeks from today!

Went shoe shopping today- bought three more pairs for the cruise!  My shoe shopping has become a problem recently, may need a suitcase just for the shoes


----------



## sandyh67

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only tall chick?  Come out come out where ever you are?



I am taller with my new SHOES


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> That's okay, I'm not slow dancing with you.


Depends on how much drinking's involved...





DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, like you didn't think the same thing.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!





DLBDS said:


> I'm 5'3"





shellyminnie said:


> I'm 5'4" too!!





Dodie said:


> Me too!





sandyh67 said:


> Hey- I'm only 5-2"  You're all tall in my book



 I think us short peeps is gonna kick butt!!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only tall chick?  Come out come out where ever you are?



Does 5'7" count?  Not exactly tall.  Middle of the road in my book.  I am the short one in my family.  All other women in my family are at least 5'9" and men are all over 6'.


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> Does 5'7" count?  Not exactly tall.  Middle of the road in my book.  I am the short one in my family.  All other women in my family are at least 5'9" and men are all over 6'.



Yep, that works.


----------



## ADP

I'm 5'9".  Is that considered short for a guy?    5"11' in Timberlands.


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> I'm 5'9".  Is that considered short for a guy?    5"11' in Timberlands.



Are those like "man high heels"? 

I never wear "high steppin' shoes" as my 4 year old calls them.


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> I'm 5'9".  Is that considered short for a guy?    5"11' in Timberlands.



Oh, Mr. Tall Pants...I thought you were the nice one and wasn't going to try to mud you....


----------



## ADP

spaddy said:


> Are those like "man high heels"?


You could say that.  



jeanigor said:


> Oh, Mr. Tall Pants...I thought you were the nice one and wasn't going to try to mud you....


I retract my statement.   

I'm more worried about your teammate Todd.  I'm afraid he may do anything to get an extra layer of mud on me.  I may have to hire Paul as protection.


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> You could say that.
> 
> 
> I retract my statement.
> 
> I'm more worried about your teammate Todd.  I'm afraid he may do anything to get an extra layer of mud on me.  I may have to hire Paul as protection.



But won't that leave Kevin and John vulnerable? It puts you in a catch 22....


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> But won't that leave Kevin and John vulnerable? It puts you in a catch 22....


I'm only going to hire Paul for mud pit protection.  Maybe 60 seconds.  I think Paul charges by the half hour.


----------



## tiggerbell

spaddy said:


> Does 5'7" count? Not exactly tall. Middle of the road in my book. I am the short one in my family. All other women in my family are at least 5'9" and men are all over 6'.


 
Wow - and at 5'6", I tower over all 3 of my sisters!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> Non cruise advice needed.  I finally killed my Bose ear buds.  Loved them.  They were the only ear buds that didn't make my ears hurt after 5 minutes. Any advice on new personal listening devices.  I just can't see spending for the Bose again.
> 
> Kim



I only have the apple ear buds. 



jeanigor said:


> But what about the flatties????



Everyone loves the flatties.


----------



## lttlmc3

Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> Wow - and at 5'6", I tower over all 3 of my sisters!



I have nephews that are 6'4" - 6'5".  That makes me feel short.


----------



## DVCsince02

lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!



Yuck!


----------



## spaddy

lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!



I would be completely useless.  You are strong than me.


----------



## aspen37

lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!



That's aweful.


----------



## jeanigor

lttlmc3 said:


> would you believe for two days in a row i'm having to work 18 hour shift?  Sooooo tiiiiirrreedddd!!!



eeeewwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!



I am only 5' 1"


----------



## DLBDS

Just got back. While DD and I were coming back home from running errands they played Good Vibrations on the radio. No, I'm not talkin' about the Beach Boys. I'm talking about that fine piece of manly-man... Marky Mark. Talk about makin' gravy. Oo-la-la.


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> Just got back. While DD and I were coming back home from running errands they played Good Vibrations on the radio. No, I'm not talkin' about the Beach Boys. I'm talking about that fine piece of manly-man... Marky Mark. Talk about makin' gravy. Oo-la-la.



:double drool:


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only tall chick?  Come out come out where ever you are?





Barefoot, I'm 5'7".  With heels, skys the limit.....


----------



## DLBDS

sandyh67 said:


> Just ordered a DCL passporter!
> I will be scrambling and packing just 6 weeks from today!
> 
> Went shoe shopping today- bought three more pairs for the cruise!  *My shoe shopping has become a problem recently, may need a suitcase just for the shoes *



Maybe Alicia can help you out with that.



lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!



I would be a very moody zombie. The horror flick variety.


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Barefoot, I'm 5'7".  With heels, skys the limit.....




You sexy thang....


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> I think it depends.  Must be tall enough to wear heels and not tower over.






scarlett873 said:


> Geez...i'm only 5'4"!






sandyh67 said:


> Hey- I'm only 5-2"  You're all tall in my book





halliesmommy01 said:


> I am only 5' 1"



I think I win for shortest so far - 5' with good posture.  


As for the Passporter, I have an older one - I like them overall, but got some "misinformation" about necessary papers for international travellers...thankfully AskTracey sorted it out for me


----------



## lttlmc3

Thanks for all your sympathy.  It's actually kinda freaky, because I am the only 911 dispatcher on for this city this shift.  If anything major happened, they are going to get a tired person!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I you sexy thang....



You alright? You talk but it don't make sense, okay?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> You alright? You talk but it don't make sense, okay?



I was gonna say I remember you sexy thang.

Okay?


----------



## kab407

Man what a day...

Ok, I've addressed the height thing.  For the record, I like tall guys. 

Pasporter's Field Guide to DCL great book.  Yes, any info I do need I can get here or AskTracy but I like books.

I use Apple ear buds, a set I bought serarate from my first iPod. I can't stand the set they give you with an iPod.  They hurt.

What else...ehhhh

How many days till fun on a boat???  I need a vacation!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

lttlmc3 said:


> Thanks for all your sympathy.  It's actually kinda freaky, because I am the only 911 dispatcher on for this city this shift.  If anything major happened, they are going to get a tired person!



Hang in there!

You can do it!
from a sister of the headset!  
I work in a secondary PSAP - we only handle downstream 9-1-1 for several fire deparments.

(I hate extended shifts!)


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> You sexy thang....



Thanks hon!


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> You alright? You talk but it don't make sense, okay?



She has Marky Mark on the brain.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Are those like "man high heels"?





ADP said:


> You could say that.



Admiting something like that even jokingly carries severe penalties.


----------



## georgemoe

lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!




You need  from


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Just got back. While DD and I were coming back home from running errands they played Good Vibrations on the radio. No, I'm not talkin' about the Beach Boys. I'm talking about that fine piece of manly-man... Marky Mark. Talk about makin' gravy. Oo-la-la.



Why can I taste puke in my mouth right now. PULease.


----------



## spaddy

DLBDS said:


> Just got back. While DD and I were coming back home from running errands they played Good Vibrations on the radio. No, I'm not talkin' about the Beach Boys. I'm talking about that fine piece of manly-man... Marky Mark. Talk about makin' gravy. Oo-la-la.



I saw him in person at a mall in Hollywood.  He seemed short.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I saw him in person at a mall in Hollywood.  He seemed short.



People seem short to me whenever I wear stilts.


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> Non cruise advice needed.  I finally killed my Bose ear buds.  Loved them.  They were the only ear buds that didn't make my ears hurt after 5 minutes. Any advice on new personal listening devices.  I just can't see spending for the Bose again.
> 
> Kim




I bought a set of the higher end skull candy noise filtering ones at best buy before we flew cross country last year. I had bought DH the bose ones for his bday a year ago and couldn't spend the $$$ for another set. These are actually not a bad substitution. I think they were $40ish.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> People seem short to me whenever I wear stilts.



I looked at his bio and it said he was 5'9".  I think that might be with Timberlines on.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> Why can I taste puke in my mouth right now. PULease.



Sorry folks....Marky Mark has left the building.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Yep, that works.



I'm 5'7, too.


----------



## DLBDS

spaddy said:


> I saw him in person at a mall in Hollywood.  *He seemed short.*



In his case, I would overlook this very minor flaw.


----------



## DLBDS

Listen to me. I talk like this person still exists. Who is the Marky Mark of today? And, please, don't say Edward.


----------



## tiggerbell

DLBDS said:


> Listen to me. I talk like this person still exists. Who is the Marky Mark of today? And, please, don't say Edward.


 
I'd ask my 18 year old - but then I'm have to explain who Marky Mark was...


----------



## aspen37

Todd, was that your email?


----------



## aspen37

I just hit the 2,000 post mark!


----------



## LMO429

aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Cool Congrats!


----------



## DLBDS

aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Congrats, Anna!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Congrats, Anna!





LMO429 said:


> Cool Congrats!



Thanks everyone.


----------



## DLBDS

Gonna go tread now. Won't be back until tomorrow. You guys have a good night now, ya hear?!


----------



## DLBDS

Hey, I just noticed I'm 3rd on the post count. I must have gotten a bit crazy today. Figure that.


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Gonna go tread now. Won't be back until tomorrow. You guys have a good night now, ya hear?!





DLBDS said:


> Hey, I just noticed I'm 3rd on the post count. I must have gotten a bit crazy today. Figure that.



Have a good night. 
Congrats on 3rd.


----------



## aGoofyMom

aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

ADP said:


> I'm 5'9".  Is that considered short for a guy



You don't measure a man with a yardstick.  
I'm 66"


----------



## aspen37

aGoofyMom said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Help - I'm stuck up here!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

I heard that Up (the latest Pixar/Disney movie) will be debuting at the Cannes Film Festival on 5/13.  I'm wondering if they will also debut it to us on the cruise?


----------



## aspen37

OKW Lover said:


> Help - I'm stuck up here!!!!



I can't wait to see this for myself.


----------



## spaddy

OKW Lover said:


> I heard that Up (the latest Pixar/Disney movie) will be debuting at the Cannes Film Festival on 5/13.  I'm wondering if they will also debut it to us on the cruise?



I would be very excited to see it on the cruise.  I am also hoping they have the nature film.


----------



## shellyminnie

DLBDS said:


> Oh lord!!! I think I need a cold shower now!!!!!
> 
> Love me some Marky Mark
> 
> 
> 
> aspen37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Anna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OKW Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help - I'm stuck up here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> Listen to me. I talk like this person still exists. Who is the Marky Mark of today? And, please, don't say Edward.



Matthew McConaughey



aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Woot!


----------



## shellyminnie

Here's my other obsession!!!



Breath, Jaime!!


----------



## chirurgeon

lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!



Yikes. Good luck, Michelle.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

OKW Lover said:


> I heard that Up (the latest Pixar/Disney movie) will be debuting at the Cannes Film Festival on 5/13.  I'm wondering if they will also debut it to us on the cruise?



Are you talking about "Up"?  That would be cool

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

Todd, which email was yours?  I was half listening while I was at work.


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Hey, I just noticed I'm 3rd on the post count. I must have gotten a bit crazy today. Figure that.



For 3rd place today the Marky Mark Fairy will show up during your sleep. When you awake Mr. Mark Walberg will be laying next to you.  You making gravy now?

Ok, so this this ain't happening. But aren't you glad I thought of this nice dream for you.  

(My DW would push me down the stairs for a wake-up with Mark Mark.)


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Very nice Anna. Congrats!


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Todd, which email was yours?  I was half listening while I was at work.



I think it was the TiW/DDP one.  I am sure Todd will know better than me.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Barefoot, I'm 5'7".  With heels, skys the limit.....



I'm 5'7" too -- some day we shall rule the world !!!


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> Alas, I can only look.  That's ok though. I like looking.




As we say..
Just because you're on a diet, 
doesn't mean you can't read the menu.


----------



## tickledtink33

Hi All

I've been busy and haven't had time to come over here at all today.  So I'm off to catch up.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only tall chick?  Come out come out where ever you are?



No you are not the only one.
I am 5"5 and a 1/2


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> but seriously- I hope you didn't hurt yourself. I fell on a treadmill once and it was not pleasant. Now I always use the magnet key.



I was kidding.  I didn't slip and fall on my drool.



DLBDS said:


> Geez, another typo. What Anna meant was, most of disco is CRAPPY music.



Making fun of me in someone else's post.  I feel special 


dpuck1998 said:


> Can't trust skinny people.



I might possibly be the most trustworthy person you'll ever meet.


----------



## Madi100

aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Way to go!!!!


----------



## sandyh67

chirurgeon said:


> Non cruise advice needed.  I finally killed my Bose ear buds.  Loved them.  They were the only ear buds that didn't make my ears hurt after 5 minutes. Any advice on new personal listening devices.  I just can't see spending for the Bose again.
> 
> Kim



I have a pair I love- after many pairs that have hurt my ears as well- they are called marshmallows.  They are around $20 wal-mart has them.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Is it really only 45 days til this cruise?  I've got too much to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like find a job...



Good Luck Brandie, I hope you both find something quickly.  It sounds like things are rough for you and Matt at the moment.  We all want you on the cruise!


----------



## katscradle

lttlmc3 said:


> Would you believe for two days in a row I'm having to work 18 hour shift?  SOOOOO TIIIIIRRREEDDDD!!!





aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Sorry to hear about the 18 hour shifts.
No wonder your tired.
I am surprised they would allow 911 operators to work shifts like that.
You of all people need to be alert.

Anna congrats on your 2000!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is snowing pretty hard right now. We got about 4"-5" of snow since 5:00 this morning. I just keep thinking that I will be at WDW in 43 days.
> 
> Congrats to Stacey on the DL trip. Have fun out in Southern California.



Ugg, not more snow.  Someone on the cruise critic boards said they were expecting 1-2 feet of snow.   I can't remember which state they were in.  I hope this is not in your area.  WILL THIS WINTER NEVER END


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I'm going for DIS-A-PALOOZA. I love the parks & resorts during the holiday time. I'm going to book my dates on the 31st.
> Have you been since they changed the lights on the castle? The castle is so beautiful when lit.
> I like F&W but I really like the holiday time better.



I already had a reservation for MF and kept it for DIS-A-PALOOZA.  I have 5 nights booked but will probably only stay for  2 or 3 depending on what day the event is scheduled.  I haven't seen the new lights on the castle in person yet either.


----------



## aspen37

shellyminnie said:


> Oh lord!!! I think I need a cold shower now!!!!!
> 
> Love me some Marky Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Anna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait!!!!





DVCsince02 said:


> Matthew McConaughey
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!



Thanks guys!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Goood Eeeeeeevening!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hellooooooooooooooo.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Todd, which email was yours?  I was half listening while I was at work.



Did Todd say that was his email? 
The one that I thought was his was the fourth question. The question was if you could use TIW with the Dining Plan.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Very nice Anna. Congrats!



Tnanks George!



katscradle said:


> As we say..
> Just because you're on a diet,
> doesn't mean you can't read the menu.







tickledtink33 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been busy and haven't had time to come over here at all today.  So I'm off to catch up.



Hi Kim!


----------



## Dodie

Let's see...


1. I love disco. Heck, I graduated from high school in 1979. I grew up with disco. (I love ABBA too - sorry Mindy.)

2. I am short. 5'4. DH is about 5'9.

3. I am happy for Tracy for winning the DLR trip, but was really, really hoping it was going to be me.  Congrats Tracy.

4. Work is crazy. I NEED a vacation. Anybody doing anything in May?

5. DH saw the Marky Mark picture over my shoulder as I was scrolling through this thread and said, "What in the world are you looking at over there?!  Porn?!"

6.  I doubt that we'll be able to come down for the December event. There's only so much vacation time to go around.  (I wasn't able to do the TSM thing last year either - bummer.)

7. I cannot imagine working two 18 hour shifts in two days. That is INSANE. I'd be dead.

8. That Colorado snowstorm sounds terrible! We're supposed to have flurries on Sunday and THAT makes me angry. I can't imagine two feet of snow a this point.

9. I can't wait to meet you crazy people in person!


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Way to go!!!!



Thanks Nicole!



katscradle said:


> Sorry to hear about the 18 hour shifts.
> No wonder your tired.
> I am surprised they would allow 911 operators to work shifts like that.
> You of all people need to be alert.
> 
> Anna congrats on your 2000!



Thanks Kath!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Ugg, not more snow.  Someone on the cruise critic boards said they were expecting 1-2 feet of snow.   I can't remember which state they were in.  I hope this is not in your area.  WILL THIS WINTER NEVER END



We should have about 22" when the storm is done.
I'm so sick of the snow!


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Goood Eeeeeeevening!



Heeeeeeey John


----------



## exwdwcm

DVCsince02 said:


> Am I the only tall chick? Come out come out where ever you are?


me me me!  i am about 5'9 or close to it.  DH is about my height, so i tower over him in heels.o

oh and my BF is 6'2.   it is pretty funny watching men gawk over her, since she's cute too


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Tnanks George!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kim!



Hi Anna

I hope your not getting buried out there


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I already had a reservation for MF and kept it for DIS-A-PALOOZA.  I have 5 nights booked but will probably only stay for  2 or 3 depending on what day the event is scheduled.  I haven't seen the new lights on the castle in person yet either.



Hey Kim, Yeah It looks like my Alaskan cruise is not going to happen. So I decided that DIS-A-PALOOZA would be a great substitute. I want to stay at US for 3 nights & then stay at WDW for 4 nights.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 1. I love disco. Heck, I graduated from high school in 1979. I grew up with disco. (I love ABBA too - sorry Mindy.)
> 
> 2. I am short. 5'4. DH is about 5'9.
> 
> 3. I am happy for Tracy for winning the DLR trip, but was really, really hoping it was going to be me.  Congrats Tracy.
> 
> 4. Work is crazy. I NEED a vacation. Anybody doing anything in May?
> 
> 5. DH saw the Marky Mark picture over my shoulder as I was scrolling through this thread and said, "What in the world are you looking at over there?!  Porn?!"
> 
> 6.  I doubt that we'll be able to come down for the December event. There's only so much vacation time to go around.  (I wasn't able to do the TSM thing last year either - bummer.)
> 
> 7. I cannot imagine working two 18 hour shifts in two days. That is INSANE. I'd be dead.
> 
> 8. That Colorado snowstorm sounds terrible! We're supposed to have flurries on Sunday and THAT makes me angry. I can't imagine two feet of snow a this point.
> 
> 9. I can't wait to meet you crazy people in person!



Us?.....crazy


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Goood Eeeeeeevening!



Good Evening John!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> We should have about 22" when the storm is done.
> I'm so sick of the snow!



That just sucks


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Hey Kim, Yeah It looks like my Alaskan cruise is not going to happen. So I decided that DIS-A-PALOOZA would be a great substitute. I want to stay at US for 3 nights & then stay at WDW for 4 nights.



I'm sorry to hear about the cruise.  It sounded like you were really looking forward to it.  

But US and WDW DIS-A-PALOOZA are a great replacement.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Sorry, got side tracked.

41 days to WDW!! 

45 to cruise.


----------



## tickledtink33

I can't believe what I did today.  All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy.  And then chat last night....well.  I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived.  The whole trip is a blur.  I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high.  Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on.  The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast.  So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.     I will be going in June about a month after the cruise.  I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time.  I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.   It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> I hope your not getting buried out there



Yeah we are! The roads are just a sheet of ice. It's ugly outside.


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> We should have about 22" when the storm is done.
> I'm so sick of the snow!




O M G


We have cherry trees juuust starting to bloom, but it's been in the 50's here. I will no longer complain about 50 degree weather.  22"- accckkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the cruise.  It sounded like you were really looking forward to it.
> 
> But US and WDW DIS-A-PALOOZA are a great replacement.



I'm not that sad about the cruise. It would have been nice to do something different but getting to see all of my new friends again will be awesome!



I'm watching AI and Matt is in the bottom 3!!!! What in the world!!!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry, got side tracked.
> 
> 41 days to WDW!!
> 
> 45 to cruise.



We are getting so close to the cruise!!!!!


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> me me me!  i am about 5'9 or close to it.  DH is about my height, so i tower over him in heels.o
> 
> oh and my BF is 6'2.   it is pretty funny watching men gawk over her, since she's cute too



All my friends are pretty short so that is how talk I look in photos. You should have short friends.   she doesn't look that tall. If you didn't tell me how tall you were I would have thought you were short.


----------



## winotracy

Dodie said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 3. I am happy for Tracy for winning the DLR trip, but was really, really hoping it was going to be me.  Congrats Tracy.



Tracy didn't win, Stacy did.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Ok....talking about hot guys in their underwear is ok.

Posting photos of hot guys in their underwear is against DIS Board policies.

Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today.  All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy.  And then chat last night....well.  I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived.  The whole trip is a blur.  I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high.  Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on.  The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast.  So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.     I will be going in June about a month after the cruise.  I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time.  I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.   It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.



That's awesome Kim!!!!!! 
I love DL. I lived in Southern California for 14 years and we went to DL and Knott's Berry Farm a lot. It was a lot closer than US. I never went to Sea World till I went to Orlando. We had Marineland in Pacific Palisades that we went to. It is not there anymore. If you ever watched the show emergency they had an episode that was shot at Marineland.


----------



## aspen37

disneykevin said:


> ok....talking about hot guys in their underwear is ok.
> 
> Posting photos of hot guys in their underwear is against dis board policies.
> 
> Thanks for being understanding.



Busted!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> That's awesome Kim!!!!!!
> I love DL. I lived in Southern California for 14 years and we went to DL and Knott's Berry Farm a lot. It was a lot closer than US. I never went to Sea World till I went to Orlando. We had Marineland in Pacific Palisades that we went to. It is not there anymore. If you ever watched the show emergency they had an episode that was shot at Marineland.



I did watch Emergency but I don't remember any of the episodes.  I hate it when my age shows.


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today.  All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy.  And then chat last night....well.  I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived.  The whole trip is a blur.  I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high.  Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on.  The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast.  So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.     I will be going in June about a month after the cruise.  I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time.  I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.   It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.


Congratulations Kim.  Have a great time!  



winotracy said:


> Tracy didn't win, Stacy did.



You're a winner in our books Tracy!


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> O M G
> 
> 
> We have cherry trees juuust starting to bloom, but it's been in the 50's here. I will no longer complain about 50 degree weather.  22"- accckkkkkkkkkkkkk



It was in the 60's last week here. It was 79 in Denver last week. The temp is currently 13 degrees and with the windchill it is -3 degrees.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> I did watch Emergency but I don't remember any of the episodes.  I hate it when my age shows.



And Adam-12!!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I did watch Emergency but I don't remember any of the episodes.  I hate it when my age shows.



I loved that show as a kid. My grandmother worked at the hospital that was shown. I would get so excited when we would drive by the fire department that they used in the show. I would bug my mom to let me watch the show. My other favorite show was The Bionic Woman! 

OT   We lived not that far from where they use to shoot the McDonalds commercials too. When my mom new that they were filming she would drive us over their and we would watch. It was fun to get to see all of the characters. The Hamburglar was my favorite.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today.  All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy.  And then chat last night....well.  I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived.  The whole trip is a blur.  I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high.  Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on.  The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast.  So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.     I will be going in June about a month after the cruise.  I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time.  I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.   It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.



WOO HOO!!!  

Way to go!!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> And Adam-12!!



Wow I have not heard the in a long time. That was a great show too.


----------



## chirurgeon

sandyh67 said:


> I have a pair I love- after many pairs that have hurt my ears as well- they are called marshmallows.  They are around $20 wal-mart has them.



Thanks Sandy.  Marshmallows sound good.  Earbuds just hurt me most of the time. I hope these can work.  If not, I may have to go for the Bose again.  

Kim


----------



## aspen37

You can watch Adam-12 on hulu, John.


----------



## maiziezoe

Hey everyone!  I'm behind about 30 pages... I just wanted to say hello!!

I have been spring cleaning ... trying to keep my mind off of ... the cruise. 

Not the cruise so much, but the idea that we are not going to Disney after the cruise... not even for a day.  I'm bummed.

My grandparents are getting old and I really should spend some time with them since we will be so close... so after the cruise, we are going to get a hotel in Melbourne on the beach and spend three days with my grandparents and my moms side of the family. I believe there is a shuttle launch around that time too...


----------



## Launchpad11B

What are you guys doing up so late?


----------



## exwdwcm

tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today. All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy. And then chat last night....well. I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived. The whole trip is a blur. I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high. Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on. The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast. So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.  I will be going in June about a month after the cruise. I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time. I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel. The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.  It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.


That's awesome- i bet it will be a fabulous trip!! i'm jealous!


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm behind about 30 pages... I just wanted to say hello!!
> 
> I have been spring cleaning ... trying to keep my mind off of ... the cruise.
> 
> Not the cruise so much, but the idea that we are not going to Disney after the cruise... not even for a day.  I'm bummed.
> 
> My grandparents are getting old and I really should spend some time with them since we will be so close... so after the cruise, we are going to get a hotel in Melbourne on the beach and spend three days with my grandparents and my moms side of the family. I believe there is a shuttle launch around that time too...



After the cruise and my 7 nights at WDW I'm flying to Las Vegas to see my Grandma and my mother.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> You can watch Adam-12 on hulu, John.




Whats Hulu?


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?



It's not late in Colorado. It's only 8:15 PM.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?



It's not that late.  Now last night, THAT was late.


----------



## 3guysandagal

maiziezoe said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm behind about 30 pages... I just wanted to say hello!!
> 
> I have been spring cleaning ... trying to keep my mind off of ... the cruise.
> 
> Not the cruise so much, but the idea that we are not going to Disney after the cruise... not even for a day.  I'm bummed.
> 
> My grandparents are getting old and I really should spend some time with them since we will be so close... so after the cruise, we are going to get a hotel in Melbourne on the beach and spend three days with my grandparents and my moms side of the family. I believe there is a shuttle launch around that time too...



Family first.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> It's not that late.  Now last night, THAT was late.



I know. I was yawning all day!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?



What are YOU doing up so late?


----------



## Launchpad11B

If you check the link in my signature for GKTW you'll see that we've raised almost $1,000!!! You guys are a generous bunch. Thank you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> What are YOU doing up so late?



No work tomorrow!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> I know. I was yawning all day!



Yawning all day and Disneyland tripless, until I decided to pay for my own.    I'm such a sucker.    Anything for Disney.  Except D23, I haven't been swayed into that.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?





Launchpad11B said:


> I know. I was yawning all day!


Somebody is celebrating a 3 day weekend!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> No work tomorrow!



Ooooooo...lucky you


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Whats Hulu?



It's a website. Have you see those commercials with Alec Baldwin where he turns into an alien at the end? That is an commercial for Hulu. Here John this is a better explanation. 


Hulu is a website that offers commercial-supported streaming video of TV shows and movies from NBC, Fox and many other networks and studios. Hulu videos are currently offered only to users in the United States. Hulu provides video in Flash Video format, including many...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulu - 106k - Cached

I'm sorry I did not know that it was only for people in the US. That really sucks. I bet you have never seen the commercials.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Yawning all day and Disneyland tripless, until I decided to pay for my own.    I'm such a sucker.    Anything for Disney.  Except D23, I haven't been swayed into that.



I thought I had a shot at the DL prize. Oh well, congrats to the winner. You can't win them all.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> If you check the link in my signature for GKTW you'll see that we've raised almost $1,000!!! You guys are a generous bunch. Thank you.


It's incredible Paul...No pun intended.  We do have a generous bunch of DISers.   Thanks to all of you as well.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> If you check the link in my signature for GKTW you'll see that we've raised almost $1,000!!! You guys are a generous bunch. Thank you.



That's so great!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> No work tomorrow!


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> No work tomorrow!



Lucky you!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


>



How are you feeling John?


----------



## Launchpad11B

aspen37 said:


> Lucky you!



Thanks. My work week was extra harsh. I need a few days off.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> It's a website. Have you see those commercials with Alec Baldwin where he turns into an alien at the end? That is an commercial for Hulu. Here John this is a better explanation.
> 
> 
> Hulu is a website that offers commercial-supported streaming video of TV shows and movies from NBC, Fox and many other networks and studios. Hulu videos are currently offered only to users in the United States. Hulu provides video in Flash Video format, including many...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulu - 106k - Cached
> 
> I'm sorry I did not know that it was only for people in the US. That really sucks. I bet you have never seen the commercials.



No I have not.

That sucks......


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> How are you feeling John?



Back to normal really.
drinking beer and Dising!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> (But at least the  was cute. You can ring my bell, bell, bell. Ring my bell.)


 
Anita Ward.



aspen37 said:


> Now I have ring my bell in my head. You just gotta love Disco.


 
Yep. Meco Star Wars Cantina. Just sayin'...



kab407 said:


> Man what a day...
> 
> Ok, I've addressed the height thing. For the record, I like tall guys


 
6'....  Watch out - Susan's a biter... 



OKW Lover said:


> You don't measure a man with a yardstick.
> I'm 66"


 
Depends... 



aspen37 said:


> I loved that show as a kid. My grandmother worked at the hospital that was shown. I would get so excited when we would drive by the fire department that they used in the show. I would bug my mom to let me watch the show. My other favorite show was The Bionic Woman!


 
I never got why her bionic ear couldn't hear through _*HAIR*_. She always had to curl her hair behind that ear to use her powers... 
I'd still enjoy finding out Lindsay's sleep number though...



aspen37 said:


> OT We lived not that far from where they use to shoot the McDonalds commercials too. When my mom new that they were filming she would drive us over their and we would watch. It was fun to get to see all of the characters. The Hamburglar was my favorite.


 
Rubble rubble... 



Launchpad11B said:


> If you check the link in my signature for GKTW you'll see that we've raised almost $1,000!!! You guys are a generous bunch. Thank you.


 
Thanks to YOU guys for this great idea!! I think Bawb's laughing and smiling from the far side of God's parking lot at you guys covered in MUD for sick kids...


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Back to normal really.
> drinking beer and Dising!



Glad to hear it.


----------



## MenashaCorp

3guysandagal said:


> Back to normal really.
> drinking beer and Dising!


 
Elsinore?!?


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks. My work week was extra harsh. I need a few days off.



It sounds like you need it.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Back to normal really.
> drinking beer and Dising!



That's great John!


----------



## 3guysandagal

MenashaCorp said:


> Elsinore?!?





Molson Canadian, eh.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Molson Canadian, eh.



Sam Adams for me tonight.


----------



## MenashaCorp

3guysandagal said:


> Molson Canadian, eh.


 


Launchpad11B said:


> Sam Adams for me tonight.


 

Stoli Vanil, Komrades....


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?



Watching the Tourney....DUH



Launchpad11B said:


> Sam Adams for me tonight.



My fav!


----------



## Launchpad11B

MenashaCorp said:


> Stoli Vanil, Komrade....



Ever try absolute pear with sprite?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Launchpad11B said:


> Ever try absolute pear with sprite?


 

No, but if Pinkie likes it, I'll have to... 

Not a big fan of Absolut in general.  I drink very seldom, so when I do I go Grey Goose, Belvedere or Stoli...


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Anita Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Meco Star Wars Cantina. Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 6'....  Watch out - Susan's a biter...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends...
> 
> 
> 
> I never got why her bionic ear couldn't hear through _*HAIR*_. She always had to curl her hair behind that ear to use her powers...
> I'd still enjoy finding out Lindsay's sleep number though...
> 
> 
> 
> Rubble rubble...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to YOU guys for this great idea!! I think Bawb's laughing and smiling from the far side of God's parking lot at you guys covered in MUD for sick kids...



Hi Jason!

Now that you've said something I wonder why they made her pull her hair back? The studio must have thought that we couldn't figure it out unless she pulled her hair back.

The Star Wars Cantina was one of my favorite parts of the movie.


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....talking about hot guys in their underwear is ok.
> 
> Posting photos of hot guys in their underwear is against DIS Board policies.
> 
> Thanks for being understanding.



Why, does it make you jealous??  I completely missed any guys in their underwear. Darn it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

MenashaCorp said:


> No, but if Pinkie likes it, I'll have to...
> 
> Not a big fan of Absolut in general.  I drink very seldom, so when I do I go Grey Goose, Belvedere or Stoli...



The good stuff!


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> Now that you've said something I wonder why they made her pull her hair back? The studio must have thought that we couldn't figure it out unless she pulled her hair back.
> 
> The Star Wars Cantina was one of my favorite parts of the movie.


 
Hi Anna and Buddy!!! You're probably too young to remember the Meco Disco version of the Star Wars Cantina music... The Album cover alone is HILARIOUS....


----------



## Madi100

Well, the house is clean.  The laundry is done.  I took kids to soccer tonight.  I made turkey for supper.  I went to the gym.  And, I'm ready for some Grey's Anatomy.  But, DD is watching TV.


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> To all my Twilight friends.  I go and work out at Curves.  By the cardio machines there are magazines (who can read and work-out at the same time????).  You have Us Weekly, Better Homes and Garden, Good Housekeeping, Woman's Day, etc.  You get the idea.  Curves is a WOMEN ONLY gym.  So, wouldn't you think it's funny that they have a copy of GQ on the rack?  Me too until saw that Edward is on the cover



Yum!



Madi100 said:


> I know.  I tripped and fell twice



giggle



shellyminnie said:


> I'm 5'4" too!!



ME TOO!


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Hi Anna and Buddy!!! You're probably too young to remember the Meco Disco version of the Star Wars Cantina music... The Album cover alone is HILARIOUS....



Wow, yeah I was 8 when Star Wars came out. Galactic Funk! Did Meco do the music for Star Wars?


----------



## maiziezoe

aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



Congrats Anna!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> Wow, yeah I was 8 when Star Wars came out. Galactic Funk! Did Meco do the music for Star Wars?


 

OK - color me wrong.  We're the same age...

Little-known fact: John Williams' Disco pseudonym was "Meco."


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> We should have about 22" when the storm is done.
> I'm so sick of the snow!



Oh god!
I hope we don't get anything like that up here.


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> Congrats Anna!!



Thanks Ann!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today.  All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy.  And then chat last night....well.  I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived.  The whole trip is a blur.  I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high.  Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on.  The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast.  So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.     I will be going in June about a month after the cruise.  I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time.  I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.   It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> OK - color me wrong.  We're the same age...
> 
> Little-known fact: John Williams' Disco pseudonym was "Meco."



How did I miss out on the Galactic Funk? 
OK who is John Williams'?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Oh god!
> I hope we don't get anything like that up here.



From what I gather this storm is coming from the North West, so you should be fine.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you guys doing up so late?



Day off tomorrow. 



3guysandagal said:


> Whats Hulu?



Hi John. Hope you're feeling better. 



Launchpad11B said:


> No work tomorrow!



You too! Double 



ADP said:


> Somebody is celebrating a 3 day weekend!







3guysandagal said:


> Molson Canadian, eh.





Launchpad11B said:


> Sam Adams for me tonight.



No beer for me.  Cutting back in an effort to drop weight. Water and diet coke is it during the week. Might have a couple beers over the weekend if I'm lucky.


----------



## maiziezoe

aspen37 said:


> After the cruise and my 7 nights at WDW I'm flying to Las Vegas to see my Grandma and my mother.



I wonder if I can get my family to move to Vegas before we leave on the cruise??  That would be an awesome vacation! 



Launchpad11B said:


> If you check the link in my signature for GKTW you'll see that we've raised almost $1,000!!! You guys are a generous bunch. Thank you.



Whoooo Hooo!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Watching the Tourney....DUH
> 
> 
> 
> My fav!



Sammy Adams is my second favorite beer... first favorite is Rolling Rock.


Fave vodka is anything expensive.


----------



## katscradle

I am glad you guys have raised that much for GKTW.
That's great! 
Here's hoping that amount keeps getting larger. 

Paul enjoy that extra day off! 
I am off to bed!
Night.


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> How did I miss out on the Galactic Funk?
> OK who is John Williams'?


 

Maybe I grew up in a funkier neighborhood than Aspen.. 

John Williams composed the music for every big movie....ever... Star Wars, Raiders...Close Encounters...E.T.......Home Alone.... ....Harry Potter....  He's like a legend.  His disco side is less well-known...


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Maybe I grew up in a funkier neighborhood than Aspen..
> 
> John Williams composed the music for every big movie....ever... Star Wars, Raiders...Close Encounters...E.T.......Home Alone.... ....Harry Potter....  He's like a legend.  His disco side is less well-known...



Well, I didn't grow up in Aspen. I spent most of my youth in Southern California. 
I don't know who the composers are for the music on movies. I have never bought a movie sound track album either. He must be getting old?


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> I wonder if I can get my family to move to Vegas before we leave on the cruise??  That would be an awesome vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooo Hooo!!!



It is pretty cool that most of my family lives in Vegas. I try and go 2 to 3 times a year.


----------



## aspen37

I think I'm all alone here. Cricket Cricket..........


----------



## aspen37

Good night Kath!


----------



## aspen37

Is there anybody out there, Is there anybody out there?




I thought a little Pink Floyd would be a good way to start the day out with.


----------



## aspen37

How many posts are there on a page?


----------



## aspen37

I think I will go try to go to sleep now. Good night everyone.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I missed you by just a few hours.... had to get that cake made first.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Sorry it took so long - I was back on page 40 and I'm sloooooow (but not in a window licking way, so don't start, especially you Todd!)



winotracy said:


> I skipped ahead because I couldn't wait to hear who one...
> 
> And the winner is.....
> 
> I can't tell you, go listen yourself....
> 
> Congratulations to the winner!!!!!


 


cocowum said:


> Good Morning!  Chat was a blast last night!
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> Congrats to you know who!!!


 


jeanigor said:


> Yeah, so does everybody, as soon as you open the main page....so much for suspense.
> 
> 
> But  to _______________ for winning the trip!! And its good to know that he/she has elbows.


 


shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I know who won too . . . .
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!


 


georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I see it mentioned that the DL trip winner is known. Congrats to the winner!
> 
> But where is the DL Show? I don't see it on the podcast page? Just todays email show.


 


scarlett873 said:


> Congrats to the winner!
> 
> Morning everyone...


 


Madi100 said:


> I don't see the shows either. I was going to download them to take to the gym. But Congrats to the winner!


 


DVCsince02 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> It's a grey day here. Misting rain too. I need to get my butt up and to the gym because it's cleaning lady day and I don't like to be in her way, I just don't have the "umph" yet.
> 
> Congrats to the DL trip winner!


 


Madi100 said:


> I cheated. I went to the end of the show and listened. I didn't reconigze the name, but I did recognize the username right away. Congratulations!!!


 


ADP said:


> I just wanted to say Congratulations to the winner! Wow!!!


 


aspen37 said:


> Congrats to Stacy on the DL trip. Have fun out in Southern California.


 


exwdwcm said:


> Morning all- missed chat last night- of course it is the night when Pete and the team is there. go figure. that's my kinda luck lately! congrats to the DL winner- great news!!!


 


Dodie said:


> Hi everyone! I've been crazy busy and this is my first chance to check in today. Of course, first thing I did this morning was verify that I did, indeed, NOT win the Disneyland trip.  Seriously though - CONGRATS to Stacy!
> 
> Chat was a blast last night. I've never been there when Pete's popped in before. Then it was obvious that Kevin was really enjoying taunting us all.
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Bye.


 


katscradle said:


> Well if he was too short forget that thought.
> 
> Stacy congratulations on your win!
> 
> I am on my way out again.
> I am finally starting to make some headway with our pirate costumes.
> Be back soon.


 


tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today. All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy. And then chat last night....well. I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived. The whole trip is a blur. I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high. Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on. The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast. So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.  I will be going in June about a month after the cruise. I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time. I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel. The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.  It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.


 


Launchpad11B said:


> I thought I had a shot at the DL prize. Oh well, congrats to the winner. You can't win them all.


 
Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Whoo hoo, check out my multi-quoting ability!!!


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> I did watch Emergency but I don't remember any of the episodes.  I hate it when my age shows.





3guysandagal said:


> And Adam-12!!



  I remember watching both of them.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Todd, was that your email?



Yuppers.



aspen37 said:


> I just hit the 2,000 post mark!



WooHoo!!!!



OKW Lover said:


> You don't measure a man with a yardstick.
> I'm 66"



Chalk one more up for the good guys!!!


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> I heard that Up (the latest Pixar/Disney movie) will be debuting at the Cannes Film Festival on 5/13.  I'm wondering if they will also debut it to us on the cruise?





spaddy said:


> I would be very excited to see it on the cruise.  I am also hoping they have the nature film.





chirurgeon said:


> Are you talking about "Up"?  That would be cool
> 
> Kim



We went to see Race to Witch Mountain last weekend. The preview for UP looked really good. Can't wait to see it...or buy it on Blu-Ray.....


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I can't believe what I did today.  All this Disneyland talk has been driving me crazy.  And then chat last night....well.  I haven't been to DL since 2001 and I became sick with the flu the day after I arrived.  The whole trip is a blur.  I've been wanting to go back for a couple of years now but the cost was very high.  Once I found out I wasn't the winner of the DL trip boohoo I went over to the DL web sight to see how much it would cost with the 5 for 3 deal they have going on.  The price looked great so I checked out airfare and it was only $99 each way from Connecticut to Orange county whick is a fabulous price from the east coast.  So I mulled it over and over for a few hours and then.......I went for it.     I will be going in June about a month after the cruise.  I am sooo excited to be going back and will hopefully be healthy this time.  I'll be staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  The only thing that could make me more excited is if I could have gotten the trip for free.   It is all the podcast team's fault that Disney is getting all of my money right now.



Need a personal valet or porter? 



DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....talking about hot guys in their underwear is ok.
> 
> Posting photos of hot guys in their underwear is against DIS Board policies.
> 
> Thanks for being understanding.



I see. He only shows up to guilt us into sending him pics of our moms and to yell at us when somebody posts a racy photo.



Madi100 said:


> Why, does it make you jealous??  I completely missed any guys in their underwear. Darn it.



Me, too. But we think you can remember it.



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Sorry it took so long - I was back on page 40 and I'm sloooooow (but not in a window licking way, so don't start, especially you Todd!)
> 
> Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?



First, I bow to your multi-quote ability.

Second, DON'T YOU DARE FEEL GUILTY ABOUT WINNING!!!! We all had an equal chance. You just got to be lucky. I know, speaking for myself at least, I am waiting to hear all about your trip.

Third, you can come on the bus, just party at your own risk!


----------



## jeanigor

*44 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*

*43 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!*

42 days until I am flying south.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> *44 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*
> 
> *43 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!*
> 
> 42 days until I am flying south.



Woot!



:YAWN: Baby was awake from 2-4am, ugh.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> *44 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*
> 
> *43 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!*
> 
> 42 days until I am flying south.


Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!  

Good morning everyone! 
Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.  

It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.
> 
> It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.



WOW Aaron!! Good luck with that. DD, Jennie, is 14 and far to cool for a big sleep over birthday party.  Teenagers are chemically imbalanced!! I hope Anna has a great Birthday!


----------



## katscradle

Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?[/QUOTE]


Hey we are happy for you! 
I mean it did go to one of our very dear friends. 
That's a great runner up prize.
If I didn't win something I always hope one of my friends will. 
Yes you are still welcome on the party bus. 
We can't wait to here about the trip you are going to take to DL.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.
> 
> It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.




WOW!!
O.K. bolt everything down. 
Take your DW and yourself and get behind a locked door.
Wait for things to be over! 
I will be thinking about you.


----------



## DLBDS

katscradle said:


> As we say..
> Just because you're on a diet,
> doesn't mean you can't read the menu.







georgemoe said:


> For 3rd place today the Marky Mark Fairy will show up during your sleep. When you awake Mr. Mark Walberg will be laying next to you.  You making gravy now?
> 
> Ok, so this this ain't happening. But aren't you glad I thought of this nice dream for you.
> 
> (My DW would push me down the stairs for a wake-up with Mark Mark.)


 
Awww. Thanks for that, George. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Matthew McConaughey
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!



 Gotta love that smile and southern drawl!



Dodie said:


> *5. DH saw the Marky Mark picture over my shoulder as I was scrolling through this thread and said, "What in the world are you looking at over there?! Porn?!"*



Evidently, Kevin agreed with him. Hey, they were just really tight SHORTS.



DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....talking about hot guys in their underwear is ok.
> 
> Posting photos of hot guys in their underwear is against DIS Board policies.
> 
> Thanks for being understanding.



 I feel validated now. Kevin thinks he's hot too! 



aspen37 said:


> I thought a little Pink Floyd would be a good way to start the day out with.



I hate Pink Floyd! Yuck.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.
> 
> It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.



Oh I forgot.
Tell DD to have a great birthday.
May all her wishes come true.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## katscradle

GOOD MORNING!!!!
40 days till WDW!!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> We went to see Race to Witch Mountain last weekend. The preview for UP looked really good. Can't wait to see it...or buy it on Blu-Ray.....



I remember seeing the original RtWM in theaters.



kab407 said:


> I remember watching both of them.



Yup- loved Adam-12 and Emergency. 



woo hoo- my first multiquote post. Proof that you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## DVCsince02

Liz - Where are you in Maryland?


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> I remember seeing the original RtWM in theaters.



It was better than I expected it to be. We bought the first two, Escape to W.M. and Return to W.M. and got free admission to see Race to W.M. I doubt we would have watched it in theatres, but maybe bought it once it came out.



> woo hoo- my first multiquote post. Proof that you can teach an old dog new tricks.



I would agree....*if* you were old.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning! Hope you all are have a great Friday. They are calling for some snow here this weekend. Our weather guy actually said big wet hamster sized snowflakes. Have to admit I am curious about hamster flakes LOL.

I finished my sister's FE. I will post pics on that thread tonight. Can't do it from work.

Becky


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning peeps.  Day off today.  
Was hoping for outside chores this morning but it's dank out. 
Sun is expected later today so maybe I'll get some rake work 
in afterall. If not, 

It's Friday so I leave you with this. 






'Well you see, Norm, it's like this . . .

A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. 
And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest 
ones at the back that are killed first. 

This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, 
because the general speed and health of the whole 
group keeps improving by the regular killing of the 
weakest members. In much the same way, the human 
brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. 

Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain
cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest
brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer
eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a
faster and more efficient machine. 

And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter
after a few beers.


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I missed you by just a few hours.... had to get that cake made first.



Congratulations on winning the DL Trip Stacy!


----------



## scarlett873

Congrats on the trip Stacy!!! I'm way jealous, but there's no way that I could even fathom another trip right now... Enjoy it and we expect a detailed trip report when you return!

 morning everyone!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> Second, DON'T YOU DARE FEEL GUILTY ABOUT WINNING!!!! We all had an equal chance. You just got to be lucky. I know, speaking for myself at least, I am waiting to hear all about your trip.
> 
> Third, you can come on the bus, just party at your own risk!


 


katscradle said:


> Hey we are happy for you!
> I mean it did go to one of our very dear friends.
> That's a great runner up prize.
> If I didn't win something I always hope one of my friends will.
> Yes you are still welcome on the party bus.
> We can't wait to here about the trip you are going to take to DL.


Aww, shucks!  Thanks guys! 


katscradle said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!
> 40 days till WDW!!


I'm so excited the countdown clock is creeping closer and closer to the the 30's!!!  Now if only I could change my mind and leave my husband and kids at home so I could go on a REAL vacation....


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> *44 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*



Morning Todd!

And if you partake in Characters in Flight,

Balloonery


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> We went to see Race to Witch Mountain last weekend. The preview for UP looked really good. Can't wait to see it...or buy it on Blu-Ray.....





jeanigor said:


> It was better than I expected it to be. We bought the first two, Escape to W.M. and Return to W.M. and got free admission to see Race to W.M. I doubt we would have watched it in theatres, but maybe bought it once it came out.



I was going to ask you if you liked it, but you already answered.  My DH thought it was a little silly, but I remember the original movies being like that.  There are not movies with any sort of action that you can take your 4 year old to.  Did you watch the old ones on DVD?



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?



Don't feel guilty.  It's awesome.  Congrats and have a great time.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Morning Todd!
> 
> And if you partake in Characters in Flight,
> 
> Balloonery



I have to say that balloon terrifies me, and I am not afraid of heights.  Maybe if someone does it we can see "Up" at DtD before the cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I was going to ask you if you liked it, but you already answered.  My DH thought it was a little silly, but I remember the original movies being like that.  There are not movies with any sort of action that you can take your 4 year old to.  Did you watch the old ones on DVD?



Yeah we watched the old ones. We enjoyed the little throw backs to the originals. I wasn't expecting a blockbuster. In fact for free I wasn't expecting anything. I was definitely pleased. The originals....they were okay. As far as live action Disney movies go, I like the older ones. Funny and family friendly. We caught the original Freaky Friday on AMC recently. We were hooting and hollering throughout the entire thing!



georgemoe said:


> Morning Todd!
> 
> And if you partake in Characters in Flight,
> 
> Balloonery



Morning George, I appreciate the grammatical fun!!!!!



spaddy said:


> I have to say that balloon terrifies me, and I am not afraid of heights.  Maybe if someone does it we can see "Up" at DtD before the cruise.



I don't like heights. But I think I might be willing to give this a try.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Yeah we watched the old ones. We enjoyed the little throw backs to the originals. I wasn't expecting a blockbuster. In fact for free I wasn't expecting anything. I was definitely pleased. The originals....they were okay. As far as live action Disney movies go, I like the older ones. Funny and family friendly. We caught the original Freaky Friday on AMC recently. We were hooting and hollering throughout the entire thing!



If only they would replay those movies in the theater.  DS loves to go to the movies so we basically see every movie that is PG and under.  

Well, I have to get ready for the gym.  Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!

I have an announcement to make!!

First, let me preface this by saying that I am very much a last minute packer. But . . . 








Are you ready?





Brace yourselves!!
















I've started packing!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> I've started packing!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


>






I thought that would get you!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Happy Friday everyone!!!  It is a beautiful spring day here and I have a million things to do - my sisters bridal shower is on Sunday, and my mother is driving me and my other sister freakin crazy!!!!   She is a party planning fanatic and everything has to be perfect.

The shower is at a restaurant/catering hall on the water not too far from us -unfortunatley it is supposed to rain on Sunday.

My mother is also a little freaked because there may be a celebrity coming.
For some reason, my sisters fiances family knows all these random celebrities.
Don't get too excited, it's not like its Angelina Jolie or anything, most people don't even know who this person is - her name is Lainie Kazan and I guess she's most famous for being playing the mother in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".

I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!!


----------



## Dodie

winotracy said:


> Tracy didn't win, Stacy did.



Oops! I knew that! Typo/not-thinking-while-typing. CONGRATS *STACY*!



tickledtink33 said:


> I did watch Emergency but I don't remember any of the episodes.  I hate it when my age shows.





3guysandagal said:


> And Adam-12!!



_Emergency_ and _Adam-12_ were two of my favorite shows as a kid!!!!!

I recently bought the first season of _Adam-12_ on DVD for my cousin after he had surgery.  We both enjoyed it a lot but laughed about how DIFFERENT it was than what's on TV now.  Reed and Malloy! The guy who played Reed was a huge racing fan and he used to come to the Indianapolis 500 every year (maybe he still does). He'd be in the 500 Festival parade and I think maybe he even drove the pacecar one year.

Gage and ??? I'm blanking on the other EMT's name on _Emergency_. The whole EMT thing was a brand new concept at the time. 

Wow. I'm old.


----------



## tickledtink33

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Sorry it took so long - I was back on page 40 and I'm sloooooow (but not in a window licking way, so don't start, especially you Todd!)
> 
> Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?



Don't feel guilty about being happy.  Yes, we are all a little disappointed that we didn't win, but we are still happy that YOU DID.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Need a personal valet or porter?



maaaybe


----------



## chirurgeon

All I have to say is ...

TGIF


I have this HUGE project that just seems to be getting bigger.  I have no idea when I will be finished.  Maybe before the cruise, but I think it might be one of those monsters that just keeps growing and growing.  I hate the computer systems I have to work with.  And my customer isn't helping matters.  

I leave in 41 days.  Is it May 6th yet?

Kim


----------



## Dodie

tickledtink33 said:


> Don't feel guilty about being happy.  Yes, we are all a little disappointed that we didn't win, but we are still happy that YOU DID.



That's right, STACY!!!!  I'm just glad one of my "friends" was the winner if I couldn't be!  Not some DIS stranger or something.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.
> 
> It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.



It sounds like you will be busy with the birthday 9 for 9 this weekend.  Hope everything goes well.


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning Everyone!







Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I missed you by just a few hours.... had to get that cake made first.



Hi Stacey! How did the cake turn out?



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Sorry it took so long - I was back on page 40 and I'm sloooooow (but not in a window licking way, so don't start, especially you Todd)
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?




Don't feel quilty!!!!!!!!! 



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Whoo hoo, check out my multi-quoting ability!!!







jeanigor said:


> Yuppers.
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chalk one more up for the good guys!!!



Did you pick the lanyard or the T-Shirt?



jeanigor said:


> *44 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"*
> 
> 
> *43 Days Until the Muddy Buddy!*
> 
> 42 days until I am flying south.



WOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!



ADP said:


> Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.
> 
> It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.



It's pretty ugly outside. We broke a record for the low today! It currently is 6 degrees.

Happy Birthday ANNA!!!!! Sounds like your going to have your hands full this weeKend Aaron.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.  Day off today.
> Was hoping for outside chores this morning but it's dank out.
> Sun is expected later today so maybe I'll get some rake work
> in afterall. If not,
> 
> It's Friday so I leave you with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Well you see, Norm, it's like this . . .
> 
> A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo.
> And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest
> ones at the back that are killed first.
> 
> This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole,
> because the general speed and health of the whole
> group keeps improving by the regular killing of the
> weakest members. In much the same way, the human
> brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells.
> 
> Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain
> cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest
> brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer
> eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a
> faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter
> after a few beers.


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!!



The best money I EVER spent.  If you have any questions, let me know.  It really is amazing when you sit up and read the clock across the room.  I remember being driven home afterwards and reading the signs on the road and crying.  I was just overwhelmed by all the things I could see already.


----------



## tickledtink33

Morning everyone


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have an announcement to make!!
> 
> First, let me preface this by saying that I am very much a last minute packer. But . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brace yourselves!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started packing!!!!



I am just trying to figure out the suitcase issue right now.
Once I have that done I will start packing.


----------



## shellyminnie

kimisabella said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!  It is a beautiful spring day here and I have a million things to do - my sisters bridal shower is on Sunday, and my mother is driving me and my other sister freakin crazy!!!!   She is a party planning fanatic and everything has to be perfect.
> 
> The shower is at a restaurant/catering hall on the water not too far from us -unfortunatley it is supposed to rain on Sunday.
> 
> My mother is also a little freaked because there may be a celebrity coming.
> For some reason, my sisters fiances family knows all these random celebrities.
> Don't get too excited, it's not like its Angelina Jolie or anything, most people don't even know who this person is - her name is Lainie Kazan and I guess she's most famous for being playing the mother in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".
> 
> I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!!



I know who Lainie Kazan is!! I love her!!

Good luck with the LASIK!!!


----------



## Dodie

Packing!?!

And to think, DH Phillip was making fun of ME last night when I was just talking to him about our "packing plan." 

I was explaining which suitcases we were going to use, how we were going to get stuff from our Owner's Locker and pack that once we got there, etc.  He just rolled his eyes and said, "I'll bet those guys who were posting about guns on your thread aren't already talking about packing. You're nuts. I'm going to stick with them."


----------



## katscradle

I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!! [/QUOTE]


I had Lasik eye surgery in Oct./07.
Best thing I have ever done.
I feel as if I have a better life now.
It was expensive, but worth every cent.
I also figure it will pay for itself in under 10 years.
I had my consultation and sugery on the same day.
After the surgery there was about 4 hours there where I had wondered,
"what have I done to myself".
After that things got better quickly.
Good luck, you'll love it. 
After it's over and your eyes have started to heal.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Hi everyone! TGIF 

I told them yesterday that I wasn't taking their offer of an employment contract -- yeah so I'm officially job hunting and working at least until November. The partner I did talk to yesterday was impressed at my ability to keep going and smiling without telling anyone. I tell you although I didn't win the DL trip -- congrats btw that was a great win -- the Oscar is in the bag. 

I keep mentioning packing and Jim keeps rolling his eyes. I will have a list a mile long and he will pack his stuff in the last 10 minutes. The funny thing is that he wonders why I get stressed as we are trying to leave (and I won't mention the person who on one trip forgot to pack a bathing suit and on another trip forgot underwear!). 

This weekend, hopefully, we will finish up the plans -- we have one more ADR to make and then we will start the process of finding everything on my list. 

Fiona


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> I am just trying to figure out the suitcase issue right now.
> Once I have that done I will start packing.



That was easy for me!! I have one big suitcase and one small suitcase!! The way I pack, I knew one small suitcase was not going to be enought for 8 days!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have an announcement to make!!
> 
> First, let me preface this by saying that I am very much a last minute packer. But . . .
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> Brace yourselves!!
> 
> I've started packing!!!!



I thought you were gonna say you were going on another cruise.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I thought you were gonna say you were going on another cruise.



I wish!!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> The best money I EVER spent.  If you have any questions, let me know.  It really is amazing when you sit up and read the clock across the room.  I remember being driven home afterwards and reading the signs on the road and crying.  I was just overwhelmed by all the things I could see already.



I wasn't even thinking of doing it now, but my sister and my mother both went in for a consultation last week, and I figured, mind as well do it all together!  The one big pain in the neck is that from now until April 9th I can't wear my contacts anymore and it's driving me crazy...  I get such a headache from taking my glasses on and off - plus, I can't wear my sunglasses when I drive unless I put them on top of my glasses, and I look like a total dork.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Did you pick the lanyard or the T-Shirt?



I haven't been contacted to choose either......



DVCsince02 said:


> The best money I EVER spent.  If you have any questions, let me know.  It really is amazing when you sit up and read the clock across the room.  I remember being driven home afterwards and reading the signs on the road and crying.  I was just overwhelmed by all the things I could see already.



I've often toyed with getting it done. I have yet to hear of someone regretting getting it done.


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Awww. Thanks for that, George.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love that smile and southern drawl!
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, Kevin agreed with him. Hey, they were just really tight SHORTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel validated now. Kevin thinks he's hot too!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Pink Floyd! Yuck.





OK Dara, You don't like Disco you don't like Pink Floyd I'm starting to worry about you.




firsttimemom said:


> I remember seeing the original RtWM in theaters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup- loved Adam-12 and Emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo- my first multiquote post. Proof that you can teach an old dog new tricks.








georgemoe said:


> Good morning peeps.  Day off today.
> Was hoping for outside chores this morning but it's dank out.
> Sun is expected later today so maybe I'll get some rake work
> in afterall. If not,
> 
> It's Friday so I leave you with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Well you see, Norm, it's like this . . .
> 
> A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo.
> And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest
> ones at the back that are killed first.
> 
> This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole,
> because the general speed and health of the whole
> group keeps improving by the regular killing of the
> weakest members. In much the same way, the human
> brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells.
> 
> Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain
> cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest
> brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer
> eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a
> faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter
> after a few beers.









Dodie said:


> Oops! I knew that! Typo/not-thinking-while-typing. CONGRATS *STACY*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emergency_ and _Adam-12_ were two of my favorite shows as a kid!!!!!
> 
> I recently bought the first season of _Adam-12_ on DVD for my cousin after he had surgery.  We both enjoyed it a lot but laughed about how DIFFERENT it was than what's on TV now.  Reed and Malloy! The guy who played Reed was a huge racing fan and he used to come to the Indianapolis 500 every year (maybe he still does). He'd be in the 500 Festival parade and I think maybe he even drove the pacecar one year.
> 
> Gage and ??? I'm blanking on the other EMT's name on _Emergency_. The whole EMT thing was a brand new concept at the time.
> 
> Wow. I'm old.



Gage was HOT. I think the other EMT was Roy.


----------



## kimisabella

shellyminnie said:


> I know who Lainie Kazan is!! I love her!!
> 
> Good luck with the LASIK!!!



Thanks!



katscradle said:


> I had Lasik eye surgery in Oct./07.
> Best thing I have ever done.
> I feel as if I have a better life now.
> It was expensive, but worth every cent.
> I also figure it will pay for itself in under 10 years.
> I had my consultation and sugery on the same day.
> After the surgery there was about 4 hours there where I had wondered,
> "what have I done to myself".
> After that things got better quickly.
> Good luck, you'll love it.
> After it's over and your eyes have started to heal.




Wow, they won't do the surgery on me until I've had a full 2 weeks without my contacts in - plus, I think I need 2 weeks to mentally prepare myself.
It is an expense we weren't planning for right now, but, since we got some money back from tax returns I'm going to use it for that.

When I went for the consultation on Tuesday, the dr told me I have been wearing the wrong presciption and showed me what I should have been wearing... Now I know why I always had headaches - my Rx for my contacts and glasses were too STRONG!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I haven't been contacted to choose either......
> 
> 
> 
> I've often toyed with getting it done. I have yet to hear of someone regretting getting it done.



I picked the lanyard. It has a DIS Unplugged pin on it. I have 3 different T-Shirts from the DIS already. 

I wish I could have LASIK. I  can't because of the problem with my Cornea.


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have an announcement to make!!
> 
> First, let me preface this by saying that I am very much a last minute packer. But . . .
> 
> Are you ready?
> Brace yourselves!!
> 
> I've started packing!!!!






Shelly, have you been talking to my Mom???


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Liz - Where are you in Maryland?




We're in Crofton- about 10-15 min outside of Annapolis.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Gage and ??? I'm blanking on the other EMT's name on _Emergency_. The whole EMT thing was a brand new concept at the time.
> 
> Wow. I'm old.



DeSoto....yea, I'm old.


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!  It is a beautiful spring day here and I have a million things to do - my sisters bridal shower is on Sunday, and my mother is driving me and my other sister freakin crazy!!!!   She is a party planning fanatic and everything has to be perfect.
> 
> The shower is at a restaurant/catering hall on the water not too far from us -unfortunatley it is supposed to rain on Sunday.
> 
> My mother is also a little freaked because there may be a celebrity coming.
> For some reason, my sisters fiances family knows all these random celebrities.
> Don't get too excited, it's not like its Angelina Jolie or anything, most people don't even know who this person is - her name is Lainie Kazan and I guess she's most famous for being playing the mother in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".
> 
> I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!!




LOVE her- she was in beaches. She's such a hoot! I'm way too squeemish to do LASIK. I couldn't barely read the posts about kevin's surgeries w/o getting the heebie jeevies. But everyone I know that has had it done is glad they did it.


----------



## firsttimemom

kab407 said:


> DeSoto....yea, I'm old.




THANK YOU! I was racking my brain trying to think of it (and then I had to look up whether it was 'wracking' or 'racking' bcs I didn't want the grammer police after me).


----------



## exwdwcm

woo hoo- i figured out the multiquoting too finally!  



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Sorry it took so long - I was back on page 40 and I'm sloooooow (but not in a window licking way, so don't start, especially you Todd!)
> Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?


CONGRATS Stacy- i know you will have a great trip- and do not feel bad- we are all so happy for you!!



georgemoe said:


> Morning Todd!
> 
> And if you partake in Characters in Flight,
> 
> Balloonery


 
LOL- i think we might try it before the cruise on 5/8. 



kimisabella said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!! It is a beautiful spring day here and I have a million things to do - my sisters bridal shower is on Sunday, and my mother is driving me and my other sister freakin crazy!!!! She is a party planning fanatic and everything has to be perfect.
> 
> I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!!


Andrea- hope the shower goes well!   oh and LASIK is the best. I had it done back in 1998 or so when i was 25.   So it was over 10 years ago.    it was amazing.  however, my eyes have since regressed and i have horrible vision again (near sighted).    I need to call the doc and see if he will redo it and what the cost would be.   I paid only $20 out of pocket for it the first time- it was so new that it wasn't excluded yet on insurance!  so i basically got it done for free.  They didn't know back then how long it would last- obviously for me, it didn't last forever!   you will love having great vision without the pain of contacts.  



katscradle said:


> I am just trying to figure out the suitcase issue right now.
> Once I have that done I will start packing.


i plan to start packing some this weekend!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Packing!?!
> 
> And to think, DH Phillip was making fun of ME last night when I was just talking to him about our "packing plan."
> 
> I was explaining which suitcases we were going to use, how we were going to get stuff from our Owner's Locker and pack that once we got there, etc.  He just rolled his eyes and said, "I'll bet those guys who were posting about guns on your thread aren't already talking about packing. You're nuts. I'm going to stick with them."



Tell Phillip the first beer is on me!


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> LOVE her- she was in beaches. She's such a hoot! I'm way too squeemish to do LASIK. I couldn't barely read the posts about kevin's surgeries w/o getting the heebie jeevies. But everyone I know that has had it done is glad they did it.



Then I guess you wouldn't be able to watch the 8 minute video they made me watch during the consultation on exactly how the procedure is done.
I could have done without that -  I know they will be slicing my eyeball with a laser, thank you....




exwdwcm said:


> Andrea- hope the shower goes well!   oh and LASIK is the best. I had it done back in 1998 or so when i was 25.   So it was over 10 years ago.    it was amazing.  however, my eyes have since regressed and i have horrible vision again (near sighted).    I need to call the doc and see if he will redo it and what the cost would be.   I paid only $20 out of pocket for it the first time- it was so new that it wasn't excluded yet on insurance!  so i basically got it done for free.  They didn't know back then how long it would last- obviously for me, it didn't last forever!   you will love having great vision without the pain of contacts.
> 
> i plan to start packing some this weekend!



Hi Michelle - I can't believe you have to do it again!!!  I wish I could only pay $20 -  that's not going to happen!!  They guarantee  20/20 vision or better or I get my money back.


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> :YAWN: Baby was awake from 2-4am, ugh.



My little one was awake at that time too!  Conspiracy!



ADP said:


> Glad you got your priorities straight Todd!
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> Anna I hope everything is ok with the weather.  It looked pretty crazy on the news this morning.
> 
> It should be a crazy weekend.  DD turns 9 and 9 of her friends are going to see Monsters vs. Aliens tomorrow night.  Tonight our extended family is coming over and tomorrow night is the movie with a sleep over.  I maybe a little insane when I post.



Happy Birthday to your DD!!  I want to see Monsters vs Aliens. Maybe I will take the bigger kids today (12 and 4).  Have a great weekend!



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning! Hope you all are have a great Friday. They are calling for some snow here this weekend. Our weather guy actually said big wet hamster sized snowflakes. Have to admit I am curious about hamster flakes LOL.
> 
> I finished my sister's FE. I will post pics on that thread tonight. Can't do it from work.
> 
> Becky



If you get wet hamster size flakes, take pictures. I am curious too!  We are supposed to get snow as well this weekend. 4 lousy inches. Blech!


----------



## chirurgeon

I am having the internal packing debate.  Which suitcase, which carry on, am I bringing the computer, if I take bag A, can I fit the camera case in it with a few clothes and the lap top etc.  Then there is the actual things to pack.  Will this fit by then, how hot will it be, should I just bring my favorite Disney shirts and podcast shirts for day time and the parks, do I really NEED to bring so many shoes.  I think I am going to drive myself crazy between now and then.

And since I didn't win the DL trip, I don't have to decide between than and the Dis-a-Palozza meet.  I wouldn't have been able to do both.  Thank you for making that so easy for me Corey and Pete.

Kim


----------



## maiziezoe

kimisabella said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!  It is a beautiful spring day here and I have a million things to do - my sisters bridal shower is on Sunday, and my mother is driving me and my other sister freakin crazy!!!!   She is a party planning fanatic and everything has to be perfect.
> 
> The shower is at a restaurant/catering hall on the water not too far from us -unfortunatley it is supposed to rain on Sunday.
> 
> My mother is also a little freaked because there may be a celebrity coming.
> For some reason, my sisters fiances family knows all these random celebrities.
> Don't get too excited, it's not like its Angelina Jolie or anything, most people don't even know who this person is - her name is Lainie Kazan and I guess she's most famous for being playing the mother in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".
> 
> I signed up for LASIK eye surgery this week - I'm having it done on April 9th so I can see everyone much better for the cruise!!!



Lainie Kazan is great! I remember when she was on 90210. She played Andreas grandmother... I think. Rose Zuckermann.



Dodie said:


> Oops! I knew that! Typo/not-thinking-while-typing. CONGRATS *STACY*!
> 
> _Emergency_ and _Adam-12_ were two of my favorite shows as a kid!!!!!
> 
> I recently bought the first season of _Adam-12_ on DVD for my cousin after he had surgery.  We both enjoyed it a lot but laughed about how DIFFERENT it was than what's on TV now.  Reed and Malloy! The guy who played Reed was a huge racing fan and he used to come to the Indianapolis 500 every year (maybe he still does). He'd be in the 500 Festival parade and I think maybe he even drove the pacecar one year.
> 
> Gage and ??? I'm blanking on the other EMT's name on _Emergency_. The whole EMT thing was a brand new concept at the time.
> 
> Wow. I'm old.



I remember having  a huge crush on Randolf Mantooth when I was a kid. Was he on Emergency or Adam 12? I remember sitting on my pink bean bag chair and watching Randolf. *sigh*



CONGRATS STACY!!!


----------



## Madi100

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Thanks to everyone! Yesterday was so crazy. It took me since 4:00am to catch up but I'm finally here! (well, I did have to make a cake for work today in between) Anyway, while I am tickled pink about the trip, I feel guilty  for being so happy when so many podcast cruise friends were so disappointed. I hope y'all will still let me on the party bus?



Silly, of course we're happy for you!  I'm glad it's someone we know than someone we don't.  It was a little harder to be a loser of 1 out of 15 than rather 1 out of a bazillion or so.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> If only they would replay those movies in the theater.  DS loves to go to the movies so we basically see every movie that is PG and under.
> 
> Well, I have to get ready for the gym.  Everyone have a great Friday.



We are movie junkies too....love to go first thing on sunday when it is the quietest.



shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have an announcement to make!!
> 
> First, let me preface this by saying that I am very much a last minute packer. But . . .
> 
> I've started packing!!!!



About time!  Your way behind!



Dodie said:


> Packing!?!
> 
> And to think, DH Phillip was making fun of ME last night when I was just talking to him about our "packing plan."
> 
> I was explaining which suitcases we were going to use, how we were going to get stuff from our Owner's Locker and pack that once we got there, etc.  He just rolled his eyes and said, "I'll bet those guys who were posting about guns on your thread aren't already talking about packing. You're nuts. I'm going to stick with them."



Yea, about that...although "I" haven't started packing, Wife 1 has the suitcases almost full.  I'll pack the night before and complain that she forgot stuff.


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> Hi everyone! TGIF
> 
> I told them yesterday that I wasn't taking their offer of an employment contract -- yeah so I'm officially job hunting and working at least until November. The partner I did talk to yesterday was impressed at my ability to keep going and smiling without telling anyone. I tell you although I didn't win the DL trip -- congrats btw that was a great win -- the Oscar is in the bag.
> 
> I keep mentioning packing and Jim keeps rolling his eyes. I will have a list a mile long and he will pack his stuff in the last 10 minutes. The funny thing is that he wonders why I get stressed as we are trying to leave (and I won't mention the person who on one trip forgot to pack a bathing suit and on another trip forgot underwear!).
> 
> This weekend, hopefully, we will finish up the plans -- we have one more ADR to make and then we will start the process of finding everything on my list.
> 
> Fiona




Well Fiona good luck in the job hunting department.
As for your DH leaving everything till the last minute, well then I would 
let him worry about how he is going to accire these things while away.
As for us DH has put me in charge of packing for everyone.
That way if it's forgotten it's not his fault.
He has a tiny problem that way.
I am going out this afternoon to look at a suitcase.
I want to get the suitcase issue solved immediately so I can start on the packing.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> I wasn't even thinking of doing it now, but my sister and my mother both went in for a consultation last week, and I figured, mind as well do it all together!  The one big pain in the neck is that from now until April 9th I can't wear my contacts anymore and it's driving me crazy...  I get such a headache from taking my glasses on and off - plus, I can't wear my sunglasses when I drive unless I put them on top of my glasses, and I look like a total dork.




Hey I know how that feels.
My sympathy on the dork look.
Been there done that!


----------



## firsttimemom

Haven't started packing, but I have started shopping. Target had black polo shirts w/ skulls on them for DS to wear for pirate nite. Picked him up a few other collared shirts and got a cute skort outfit and sandals for DD.


----------



## tiggerbell

I bought Bonine today. 

I Stopped in Walgreens this morning for Nyquil and DayQuil for the cold that started yesterday... 

*Non-drowsy, my patootie!!!*  I can barely keep my eyes open!  

Good thing I work at a roofing company and not an air traffic control tower!


----------



## DVCsince02

maiziezoe said:


> My little one was awake at that time too!  Conspiracy!!



They're in kahoots I say!



dpuck1998 said:


> Yea, about that...although "I" haven't started packing, Wife 1 has the suitcases almost full.  I'll pack the night before and complain that she forgot stuff.



To your DW#1's credit, she is packing for 5.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I haven't been contacted to choose either......
> 
> 
> 
> I've often toyed with getting it done. I have yet to hear of someone regretting getting it done.





kimisabella said:


> I wasn't even thinking of doing it now, but my sister and my mother both went in for a consultation last week, and I figured, mind as well do it all together!  The one big pain in the neck is that from now until April 9th I can't wear my contacts anymore and it's driving me crazy...  I get such a headache from taking my glasses on and off - plus, I can't wear my sunglasses when I drive unless I put them on top of my glasses, and I look like a total dork.





kimisabella said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, they won't do the surgery on me until I've had a full 2 weeks without my contacts in - plus, I think I need 2 weeks to mentally prepare myself.
> It is an expense we weren't planning for right now, but, since we got some money back from tax returns I'm going to use it for that.
> 
> When I went for the consultation on Tuesday, the dr told me I have been wearing the wrong presciption and showed me what I should have been wearing... Now I know why I always had headaches - my Rx for my contacts and glasses were too STRONG!




I have never heard of anyone regretting the decision to have the Lasic done.
I don't understand the waiting time.
I had to be without my contacts for 72 hours prior to my consultation.
So when I had the consult I asked how soon I could have this done.
They asked me if I would like to have it done that day.
I said sure. It saved me the time of coming back to have it done later.


----------



## DVCsince02

1
2
3
4

I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!


​


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!



Let me guess.....




SWEET TEA?


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 3
> 4​
> I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!​
> 
> ​


 
Have you been sniffing the hidden permanent markers?!?!!?


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Let me guess.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET TEA?



Mountain Dew!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya2426 said:


> Have you been sniffing the hidden permanent markers?!?!!?



Nah!  It's just been really quiet here.

BTW - Ethan is doing an awesome job with the potty training.  Nights may be a whole other story, but this is great news!


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> ​



I certainly hope you take the war somewhere else.  You kids go outside and play


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> They're in kahoots I say!
> 
> 
> 
> To your DW#1's credit, she is packing for 5.



I agree with you on that 100%.
Instead of complaining she's forgot something help out.
Now can someone tell my DH this as I am packing for 4.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> I certainly hope you take the war somewhere else.  You kids go outside and play



Awwww, c'mon Mom!

We are sooooo close to 100!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> ​





dpuck1998 said:


> Let me guess.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET TEA?





Tonya2426 said:


> Have you been sniffing the hidden permanent markers?!?!!?




Instead of who's on first, it's who's in first!

Not me! Not me!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> I certainly hope you take the war somewhere else.  You kids go outside and play



The Boss Has Spoken 

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

It's nice weather here today. I just got home from the gym and now I'm trying to drag DD out of the house to take my dog's for a walk. I don't want to jinx it but I think the real bad wintery conditions may be over for the year. Lets hope so!


----------



## DVCsince02

I can take the computer outside!  It's a nice day too. :


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Awwww, c'mon Mom!
> 
> We are sooooo close to 100!



Race to page 100? But you got a head start!


----------



## katscradle

I figure we got what 30 or 40 post to get to 100.
If your going to do this to poor Tracy then get this show on the road.
Let's get it over and done with.
I have to go out!!


----------



## jeanigor

Jen is gonna be on Tracy's bad list!!!


----------



## Madi100

It is cold here today.  DD is a big anti hat and glove kid.  She wanted to wear her spring jacket today.  It's 34 degrees.  She didn't take hat and glove, though.  Sometimes all the nagging in the world doesn't teach them anything, but cold fingers will.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Jen is gonna be on Tracy's bad list!!!




Yeah we'll blame it on her.
Good thinking Todd!


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Jen is gonna be on Tracy's bad list!!!



You think?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Yeah we'll blame it on her.
> Good thinking Todd!



Its not blaming her. Its the truth!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Jen is gonna be on Tracy's bad list!!!



Whadda ya mean gonna be?  LOL


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Jen is gonna be on Tracy's bad list!!!



Man, before long, I'll be on the good list all by myself.  That's no fun.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> I figure we got what 30 or 40 post to get to 100.
> If your going to do this to *poor Tracy *then get this show on the road.
> Let's get it over and done with.
> I have to go out!!



Brown noser.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Man, before long, I'll be on the good list all by myself.  That's no fun.



Don't worry, we'll find something to drag you to the dark side with


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Brown noser.



Rabble rouser.......


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Don't worry, we'll find something to drag you to the dark side with



Ply her with booze!


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> It is cold here today.  DD is a big anti hat and glove kid.  She wanted to wear her spring jacket today.  It's 34 degrees.  She didn't take hat and glove, though.  Sometimes all the nagging in the world doesn't teach them anything, but cold fingers will.



It's going be 65 here today.  Gonna send the monsters outside to play.


----------



## Madi100

So, I went to the gym today.  I tanned, worked out, then did the eliptical with arms for 20 minutes and the treadmill for 10.  I decided to run for the last minute.  Um, uh, do they make sports bras for you butt?  I need one.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Man, before long, I'll be on the good list all by myself.  That's no fun.



You're right, it is NO FUN!  Come and play with us!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> It's going be 65 here today.  Gonna send the monsters outside to play.



Good idea. My two furry monsters are going stir crazy. I've got to get these dogs out of the house!


----------



## jeanigor

With the Tables in Wonderland card, it can be used for up to 10 people dining together. I assume this is all on one check, paid for by the person with the card? I just wonder because if I were to get one, and say have it when we go eat somewhere, how could I share the savings?


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> I figure we got what 30 or 40 post to get to 100.
> If your going to do this to poor Tracy then get this show on the road.
> Let's get it over and done with.
> I have to go out!!



me, too. Need to run to the market before the young 'uns get home.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Its not blaming her. Its the truth!



I believe YOU are still the top poster mister!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> So, I went to the gym today.  I tanned, worked out, then did the eliptical with arms for 20 minutes and the treadmill for 10.  I decided to run for the last minute.  Um, uh, do they make sports bras for you butt?  I need one.



 Try under armour!


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> It's nice weather here today. I just got home from the gym and now I'm trying to drag DD out of the house to take my dog's for a walk. I don't want to jinx it but I think the real bad wintery conditions may be over for the year. Lets hope so!



I was thinking about taking the boots and other snowgear down to the basement but I'm afraid to jinx it.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I believe YOU are still the top poster mister!



However, I am not causing a posting war......


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> So, I went to the gym today.  I tanned, worked out, then did the eliptical with arms for 20 minutes and the treadmill for 10.  I decided to run for the last minute.  Um, uh, do they make sports bras for you butt?  I need one.





Launchpad11B said:


> Try under armour!



I was thinking Spanx.


----------



## Madi100

I'll be back.  DH is taking me to lunch.  It should be interesting because I'm not talking to him.  Call me immature, call me a baby.  I don't care.  I love him to death, but there is a fine line between love and hate.  And right now I'm not feeling to lovey.  I guess next week before I come into chat, I'll make sure he has clean shirts.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> I was thinking about taking the boots and other snowgear down to the basement but I'm afraid to jinx it.



I put away the shovels and boots and ice scraper last week. If it snows, I'll have to be a man and deal.


----------



## aGoofyMom

exwdwcm said:


> Andrea- hope the shower goes well!   oh and LASIK is the best. I had it done back in 1998 or so when i was 25.   So it was over 10 years ago.    it was amazing.  however, my eyes have since regressed and i have horrible vision again (near sighted).    I need to call the doc and see if he will redo it and what the cost would be.   I paid only $20 out of pocket for it the first time- it was so new that it wasn't excluded yet on insurance!  so i basically got it done for free.  They didn't know back then how long it would last- obviously for me, it didn't last forever!   you will love having great vision without the pain of contacts.
> 
> i plan to start packing some this weekend!



We have several  who got the surgery as required for work, and regressed into reading glasses fairly quickly.  Many did not but I was surprised at how many did - that was all surgery done about 10 years ago now. 



maiziezoe said:


> I remember having  a huge crush on Randolf Mantooth when I was a kid. Was he on Emergency or Adam 12? I remember sitting on my pink bean bag chair and watching Randolf. *sigh*





winotracy said:


> I certainly hope you take the war somewhere else.  You kids go outside and play



I am at work -technically I am not allowed to go outside.  Unless I am taking out the trash.    Of course technically I should be here either then!


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Try under armour!



I could skip the under and just do armor.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> However, I am not causing a posting war......



You are ABSOLUTELY correct, you are not causing a war..... but you are FIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mwuahahhahahahahahahahhahahaaaaa


----------



## Launchpad11B

We've reached $1,000 to GKTW from Muddy Buddy donations!!! WOOT!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I was thinking Spanx.



If I had a dime for every time I said that!



Madi100 said:


> I'll be back.  DH is taking me to lunch.  It should be interesting because I'm not talking to him.  Call me immature, call me a baby.  I don't care.  I love him to death, but there is a fine line between love and hate.  And right now I'm not feeling to lovey.  I guess next week before I come into chat, I'll make sure he has clean shirts.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I was thinking Spanx.



For the gym?


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I was thinking Spanx.




I don't think there is enough spandex in the world to hold that thing still.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> I'll be back.  DH is taking me to lunch.  It should be interesting because I'm not talking to him.  Call me immature, call me a baby.  I don't care.  I love him to death, but there is a fine line between love and hate.  And right now I'm not feeling to lovey.  I guess next week before I come into chat, I'll make sure he has clean shirts.



Hold out girl!Stand your ground!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I'll be back.  DH is taking me to lunch.  It should be interesting because I'm not talking to him.  Call me immature, call me a baby.  I don't care.  I love him to death, but there is a fine line between love and hate.  And right now I'm not feeling to lovey.  I guess next week before I come into chat, I'll make sure he has clean shirts.



Wait. He didn't have a clean shirt, and yet you are the one _*giving*_ the silent treatment? Wow. You must teach me your ways.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Hold out girl!Stand your ground!



Sometimes when you are mad you say things that you regret, and he did that.  Then he went to bed and woke up and life is great.  Nope, not going to work.  He needs to say he's sorry.  I'm going to be stubborn.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> We've reached $1,000 to GKTW from Muddy Buddy donations!!! WOOT!



  WHOOHOOO


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> For the gym?



It's for all occasions.


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Wait. He didn't have a clean shirt, and yet you are the one _*giving*_ the silent treatment? Wow. You must teach me your ways.



Don't go there Todd! For god's sake....don't go there!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> If I had a dime for every time I said that!



Noted.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> We've reached $1,000 to GKTW from Muddy Buddy donations!!! WOOT!





That's great news!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> With the Tables in Wonderland card, it can be used for up to 10 people dining together. I assume this is all on one check, paid for by the person with the card? I just wonder because if I were to get one, and say have it when we go eat somewhere, how could I share the savings?



If I remember correctly - it has to be paid by the card holder.  We did this with AP's in 2007/08 & DH loved it - he didn't have to deal with anything at all that trip.  

I shared with another family we travelled with & they paid me after each meal or at the end of the day.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Wait. He didn't have a clean shirt, and yet you are the one _*giving*_ the silent treatment? Wow. You must teach me your ways.



Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> It's for all occasions.



Noted.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Sometimes when you are mad you say things that you regret, and he did that.  Then he went to bed and woke up and life is great.  Nope, not going to work.  He needs to say he's sorry.  I'm going to be stubborn.



Tell him I DEMAND his man card until he apologizes.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Sometimes when you are mad you say things that you regret, and he did that.  Then he went to bed and woke up and life is great.  Nope, not going to work.  He needs to say he's sorry.  I'm going to be stubborn.



You and I are an awful lot alike! 

Oh Yeah!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



oooh- them's fighting words!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



Ouch!


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



Ooooooooooooooooooo, he's gonna get it!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



Ohhh....sorry I can't help him out!  But if he is like me, pretending it never happened = apology


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Ouch!




I think it's worth at least a purse or something.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooo, he's gonna get it!



no, he probably won't be getting IT for a while!


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> If I remember correctly - it has to be paid by the card holder.  We did this with AP's in 2007/08 & DH loved it - he didn't have to deal with anything at all that trip.
> 
> I shared with another family we travelled with & they paid me after each meal or at the end of the day.



Awesome. I think maybe we can work something out?



Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



I see. He was a poo-poo head. Then he deserves the silent treatment. And owes you an apology. And lunch. And a purse. Well, a purse may be pushing it...


----------



## DVCsince02

Woot, we have reached 100.

Katherine has been declared the winner of this posting war.

Awesome job on reaching $1000 you Muddy Men!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



I hope he apologizes soon. I am usually the one who flies off the handle and says the things I shouldn't have. 

Becky


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> no, he probably won't be getting IT for a while!



Are you Statler or Waldorf?


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> no, he probably won't be getting IT for a while!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Ohhh....sorry I can't help him out!  But if he is like me, pretending it never happened = apology



And, me giving him the silent treatment = you need to say you're sorry.



firsttimemom said:


> no, he probably won't be getting IT for a while!



You got that right.  Not unless you can go through a pillow.


----------



## katscradle

I would like to know why they feel they can throw the working card in your face whenever it's convenient for them.
This is very hurtful!
Gotta go!
See you later.


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> Awesome. I think maybe we can work something out?
> 
> I think everyone needs to be at the same table...otherwise - no questions were asked at all.
> 
> I see. He was a poo-poo head. Then he deserves the silent treatment. And owes you an apology. And lunch. And a purse. Well, a purse may be pushing it...



A purse is NOT pushing it.


Hey - 1500!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I think it's worth at least a purse or something.



Agreed. Alicia putting up with me and what I do for a job is tougher than me actually doing the job. Your DH must not have been thinking clearly. He should apologize.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I think it's worth at least a purse or something.


----------



## DVCsince02

See, wasn't this fun everyone!  YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

halliesmommy01 said:


> I hope he apologizes soon. I am usually the one who flies off the handle and says the things I shouldn't have.
> 
> Becky




Yeah, me too.  I say I'm sorry, though.  He's just got to acknowledge that he said something he shouldn't have.


----------



## maiziezoe

Launchpad11B said:


> We've reached $1,000 to GKTW from Muddy Buddy donations!!! WOOT!



That is freaking awesome!!


----------



## firsttimemom

woo hoo 101! OK, I'm off to the grocery store. Anyone need anything?


----------



## Madi100

When you bring up things like DH's being jerks, it's really easy to go on a posting war


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


>



Looks familiar....ohh yea it sitting at my feet still.  man I have to get this thing shipped off...



DVCsince02 said:


> See, wasn't this fun everyone!  YAY!!!!!!!!



You are silly.....


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Agreed. Alicia putting up with me and what I do for a job is tougher than me actually doing the job. Your DH must not have been thinking clearly. He should apologize.



You were brought up right.


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Agreed. Alicia putting up with me and what I do for a job is tougher than me actually doing the job. Your DH must not have been thinking clearly. He should apologize.



Nope he wasn't.  Normally he is the sweetest guy around.  He stayed up late the other night helping me prepare food for my friends coming over.  But, sometimes, he forgets that not having a job is a lot of work.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> You are silly.....



What's wrong with that?


----------



## jeanigor

Totally awesome!! Thank you everyone who donated to the Dirty DIS'ers!!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Looks familiar....ohh yea it sitting at my feet still.  man I have to get this thing shipped off...
> 
> 
> 
> You are silly.....



Are you still shipping that thing to me?


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> Looks familiar....ohh yea it sitting at my feet still.  man I have to get this thing shipped off...



Need my address?


----------



## Madi100

Gotta go.  I've got to shower.  Talk to you after lunch.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> Agreed. Alicia putting up with me and what I do for a job is tougher than me actually doing the job. Your DH must not have been thinking clearly. He should apologize.



There's a special place in heaven for military spouses!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Need my address?



Liz are you applying to be another one of Don's wives?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Liz are you applying to be another one of Don's wives?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> When you bring up things like DH's being jerks, it's really easy to go on a posting war



Slow down there Nicole!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> What's wrong with that?



Nothing, its awesome!  Life is too serious to not be silly.



Madi100 said:


> Are you still shipping that thing to me?



I think so, I was waiting to talk to my mom and see if she will pack it.



firsttimemom said:


> Need my address?



Me thinks you just want the purse  



jeanigor said:


> Liz are you applying to be another one of Don's wives?


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> When you bring up things like DH's being jerks, it's really easy to go on a posting war



I think I will remain mute on this subject. I want to keep my blood pressure down.


----------



## DVCsince02

Well, now that I've got you all riled up, I'll be back.....


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Liz are you applying to be another one of Don's wives?



Don has an application process??!! Is he incorporated? How is the dental plan? I had no idea Puck was an entrepreneur...............He's the ENRON of husbands!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less.   My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job.  THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends.   So things are going on in marketing i don't know about.  the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything.   it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too.   We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.   

 I finally spoke up.    I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did.   I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now.   But it is what is best for the business.   I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately).  Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out.   anyhow- it is a mess.  i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much.   but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama.    I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now.   she is an intimidating woman anyhow. 

oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything.    I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing.   oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Don has an application process??!! Is he incorporated? How is the dental plan? I had know idea Puck was an entreprenour...............He's the ENRON of husbands!!!



More of an AIG and in need of a bailout!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> More of an AIG and in need of a bailout!



You're on your own with that Mr. Big Love!!


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less.   My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job.  THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends.   So things are going on in marketing i don't know about.  the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything.   it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too.   We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.
> 
> I finally spoke up.    I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did.   I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now.   But it is what is best for the business.   I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately).  Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out.   anyhow- it is a mess.  i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much.   but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama.    I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now.   she is an intimidating woman anyhow.
> 
> oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything.    I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing.   oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.



Often doing what's right is not the same as doing what's easy.



dpuck1998 said:


> More of an AIG and in need of a bailout!



So you are giving your wives big bonuses?


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Often doing what's right is not the same as doing what's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are giving your wives big bonuses?



I think "big" is a stretch!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> I think "big" is a stretch!



Ouch. I thought "Team Beast" would stick together......


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Often doing what's right is not the same as doing what's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are giving your wives big bonuses?







Launchpad11B said:


> I think "big" is a stretch!



HEY!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Ouch. I thought "Team Beast" would stick together......



We have to keep each other on the razors edge. No one else can harm us, so we have to test each other once in a while. It's a classic small unit tactic!  Go team BEAST!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less.   My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job.  THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends.   So things are going on in marketing i don't know about.  the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything.   it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too.   We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.
> 
> I finally spoke up.    I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did.   I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now.   But it is what is best for the business.   I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately).  Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out.   anyhow- it is a mess.  i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much.   but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama.    I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now.   she is an intimidating woman anyhow.
> 
> oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything.    I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing.   oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.



Sorry about the drama Michelle, but you did what you thought was right, and good for you.

Don't let the woman intimidate you, she just feels superior because of who she is married to.  After all, she's got a big stake in the business too.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> We have to keep each other on the razors edge. No one else can harm us, so we have to test each other once in a while. It's a classic small unit tactic!  Go team BEAST!!!



I'll try to remember that when you're squirming in the mud.


----------



## scarlett873

no more posting until I get home! DH brought me to see Monsters vs Aliens


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> no more posting until I get home! DH brought me to see Monsters vs Aliens



Have fun! Let us know how it is.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> We have to keep each other on the razors edge. No one else can harm us, so we have to test each other once in a while. It's a classic small unit tactic!  Go team BEAST!!!



Of course...I knew that...yea...



jeanigor said:


> I'll try to remember that when you're squirming in the mud.



  Having a hard time picturing that....


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> no more posting until I get home! DH brought me to see Monsters vs Aliens



Feeling left out?


----------



## tiggerbell

exwdwcm said:


> OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less. My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job. THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends. So things are going on in marketing i don't know about. the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything. it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too. We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.
> 
> I finally spoke up. I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did. I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now. But it is what is best for the business. I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately). Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out. anyhow- it is a mess. i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much. but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama. I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now. she is an intimidating woman anyhow.
> 
> oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything. I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing. oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.


 
I feel for you... I work in a Mom & Pop roofing company and Mom has the best hours of anyone I've ever seen - bankers would be jealous!  But, heaven forbid you try to tell her how things actually operate around here!

My motto?  Very similar to what you wrote - It's a roofing company.  It's not brain surgery.  No one will die.  Today.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> My motto?  Very similar to what you wrote - It's a roofing company.  It's not brain surgery.  No one will die.  Today.



But the prospects don't look so good for tomorrow......


----------



## exwdwcm

tiggerbell said:


> I feel for you... I work in a Mom & Pop roofing company and Mom has the best hours of anyone I've ever seen - bankers would be jealous! But, heaven forbid you try to tell her how things actually operate around here!
> 
> My motto? Very similar to what you wrote - It's a roofing company. It's not brain surgery. No one will die. Today.


 haha!  that's great  'today'.   

thanks for all the kind words.   just get tired of the drama.  i thought I left that behind in HS.  i dread office politics.   i look forward to the day when DH tells me i can be a stay at home mom (not in the cards for a while!).  

Brandie- have fun at the movie- it looks pretty cute!

off to Chipotle.  i am sure i will pay for it later!


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> I certainly hope you take the war somewhere else.  You kids go outside and play



  




Launchpad11B said:


> It's nice weather here today. I just got home from the gym and now I'm trying to drag DD out of the house to take my dog's for a walk. I don't want to jinx it but I think the real bad wintery conditions may be over for the year. Lets hope so!





DVCsince02 said:


> It's going be 65 here today.  Gonna send the monsters outside to play.




The sun has come out now. We are up to 22 degrees now.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> With the Tables in Wonderland card, it can be used for up to 10 people dining together. I assume this is all on one check, paid for by the person with the card? I just wonder because if I were to get one, and say have it when we go eat somewhere, how could I share the savings?




We would have to give you cash for our part of the bill I guess. 



Launchpad11B said:


> We've reached $1,000 to GKTW from Muddy Buddy donations!!! WOOT!




WOW!


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less.   My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job.  THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends.   So things are going on in marketing i don't know about.  the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything.   it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too.   We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.
> 
> I finally spoke up.    I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did.   I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now.   But it is what is best for the business.   I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately).  Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out.   anyhow- it is a mess.  i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much.   but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama.    I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now.   she is an intimidating woman anyhow.
> 
> oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything.    I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing.   oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.



 Sorry you have to deal with so much drama at work!!


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> no more posting until I get home! DH brought me to see Monsters vs Aliens





I'm leaving in 45 minutes to take the kids!!


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Don't go there Todd! For god's sake....don't go there!




Smart man!



Madi100 said:


> Excuse me, his CLEAN shirts were hanging in the closet for him Thursday morning when he woke up.  All nicely pressed.  OK - that's a stretch.  I just took them out of the dryer right away   AND, I made him turkey and potatoes for supper last night.  And, I volunteer about 20 hours a week, and he told me that I should get a job so at least that way I do something.



Oh man that would make me mad too.


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> no, he probably won't be getting IT for a while!



   



Madi100 said:


> And, me giving him the silent treatment = you need to say you're sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right.  Not unless you can go through a pillow.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Agreed. Alicia putting up with me and what I do for a job is tougher than me actually doing the job. Your DH must not have been thinking clearly. He should apologize.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Liz are you applying to be another one of Don's wives?


    




jeanigor said:


> I think I will remain mute on this subject. I want to keep my blood pressure down.



Sorry!



Launchpad11B said:


> Don has an application process??!! Is he incorporated? How is the dental plan? I had know idea Puck was an entreprenour...............He's the ENRON of husbands!!!


    



exwdwcm said:


> OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less.   My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job.  THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends.   So things are going on in marketing i don't know about.  the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything.   it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too.   We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.
> 
> I finally spoke up.    I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did.   I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now.   But it is what is best for the business.   I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately).  Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out.   anyhow- it is a mess.  i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much.   but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama.    I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now.   she is an intimidating woman anyhow.
> 
> oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything.    I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing.   oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.



You did the right thing. Sorry that you have to deal with this.



jeanigor said:


> Often doing what's right is not the same as doing what's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are giving your wives big bonuses?


----------



## aspen37

Am I all alone again?


----------



## aspen37

Where did everyone go?


----------



## dpuck1998

aspen37 said:


> Am I all alone again?



Yep    at least you know your in good company


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Yep    at least you know your in good company



Hi Don! 
I was thinking how could I be alone in the middle of the day.....
That was weird for a minute.


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> Am I all alone again?





aspen37 said:


> Where did everyone go?





dpuck1998 said:


> Yep    at least you know your in good company


I'm around  ....Just not real active posting today.  Lots of Friday fires at work for some reason.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am here too! Waiting for Hamster Snowflakes! I think those are tomorrow though. LOL

Becky


----------



## DVCsince02

hi!


----------



## exwdwcm

I'm here Anna. 

just back from lunch- i should have gone to the gym, but i had a burrito instead.   makes sense, right?  I might need the spanx/underarmor/spandex butt giggling preventer too after that. 

when i left the CEO and President were having it out i think.  

oh and my last expense check from business travel- guess what......it bounced and overdrafted my account.  nice.   definitely not good.   oh well, i am going to be on a boat in how many days Todd?


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> A purse is NOT pushing it.
> 
> 
> Hey - 1500!



Hey Congrats Donna on 1500!


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> oh and my last expense check from business travel- guess what......it bounced and overdrafted my account.  nice.   definitely not good.   oh well, i am going to be on a boat in how many days Todd?


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> no more posting until I get home! DH brought me to see Monsters vs Aliens



My DS5 asked me when we were in Costco to buy Monsters vs Aliens 
for him. I laughed and had to explain that it isn't being sold in stores 
yet. He just looked at me like


----------



## Madi100

OK, I'm back.  Paul, I'm sorry.  DH is not a jerk.  I really, really love him.  He's my best friend. 

Lunch was fine.  Not much talking until we got home.   Sometimes opposites are great together.  We bring out the best in each other.  However, he's the type that says something, walks away, ignores it, and it's all better the next time we see each other.  I'm the type that when someone hurts me, I want to see tears because you feel so badly.  Obviously those two types don't go well together in conflict.  Thank God we don't have conflict very oten.   

So, for the rest of the day, I'm going to make myself just drop it and move on.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> But the prospects don't look so good for tomorrow......





If this keeps up there are going to be a few more people out of work.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> I'm around  ....Just not real active posting today.  Lots of Friday fires at work for some reason.



Hi Aaron! That doesn't sound good. I hope the rest of your day gets better.



halliesmommy01 said:


> I am here too! Waiting for Hamster Snowflakes! I think those are tomorrow though. LOL
> 
> Becky



They must be coming from here.   You need to take a picture of the Hamster Snonflakes.



DVCsince02 said:


> hi!



Hi Jen!



exwdwcm said:


> I'm here Anna.
> 
> just back from lunch- i should have gone to the gym, but i had a burrito instead.   makes sense, right?  I might need the spanx/underarmor/spandex butt giggling preventer too after that.
> 
> when i left the CEO and President were having it out i think.
> 
> oh and my last expense check from business travel- guess what......it bounced and overdrafted my account.  nice.   definitely not good.   oh well, i am going to be on a boat in how many days Todd?



Hi Michelle! 
I have those days where I go out to eat instead of working out. That's how I got so fat in the first place!

I hope they pay for your overdraft fees!! I would be pretty mad.


----------



## aspen37

Congrats Donna on 1500!!!


----------



## Madi100

Hey, Don, I am ordering my gift cards today through scrip.  The gal emailed the stipulations.  I want to use them to pay for my dining plan.  That won't be a problem, right?


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I'm around  ....Just not real active posting today.  Lots of Friday fires at work for some reason.





Madi100 said:


> OK, I'm back.  Paul, I'm sorry.  DH is not a jerk.  I really, really love him.  He's my best friend.
> 
> Lunch was fine.  Not much talking until we got home.   Sometimes opposites are great together.  We bring out the best in each other.  However, he's the type that says something, walks away, ignores it, and it's all better the next time we see each other.  I'm the type that when someone hurts me, I want to see tears because you feel so badly.  Obviously those two types don't go well together in conflict.  Thank God we don't have conflict very oten.
> 
> So, for the rest of the day, I'm going to make myself just drop it and move on.



BRAVO!! 



Madi100 said:


> Hey, Don, I am ordering my gift cards today through scrip.  The gal emailed the stipulations.  I want to use them to pay for my dining plan.  That won't be a problem, right?



Nope, last time I went I put it right on my room account and used my room key for everything.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> I put away the shovels and boots and ice scraper last week. If it snows, I'll have to be a man and deal.



You are really tempting fate here my friend.  I can remember leaving for Detroit on Palm Sunday one year and it was snowing.  And it wasn't an early Easter year.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> I'm here Anna.
> 
> just back from lunch- i should have gone to the gym, but i had a burrito instead.   makes sense, right?  I might need the spanx/underarmor/spandex butt giggling preventer too after that.
> 
> when i left the CEO and President were having it out i think.
> 
> oh and my last expense check from business travel- guess what......it bounced and overdrafted my account.  nice.   definitely not good.   oh well, i am going to be on a boat in how many days Todd?



This is not good!
I can see your day isn't getting any better!
Hang around and Dis for a while.
Maybe things will get better later.
Sending you some pixie dust to turn your day around.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> BRAVO!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, last time I went I put it right on my room account and used my room key for everything.




OK.  Thanks.


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> oh and my last expense check from business travel- guess what......it bounced and overdrafted my account.  Nice.   Definitely not good.   oh well, i am going to be on a boat in how many days todd?



44!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> You are really tempting fate here my friend.  I can remember leaving for Detroit on Palm Sunday one year and it was snowing.  And it wasn't an early Easter year.
> 
> Kim




Well I for one am sick of winter. 
The coats, snowsuits, boots, mitts, hats, etc...
So I am going to try and put alot of that stuff away tonight. 
The 5 day forcast looks good.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> You are really tempting fate here my friend.  I can remember leaving for Detroit on Palm Sunday one year and it was snowing.  And it wasn't an early Easter year.
> 
> Kim



I can recall more than one Mother's Day that we had snow accumulation on the ground.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hi, everyone.

Can't keep up...won't even try.  Need a nap.  Just wanted to say,

Congrats again, Stacy!

I heard ya, Toddles!  Sounded great!

And wooHOO! 42!


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Can't keep up...won't even try.  Need a nap.  Just wanted to say,
> 
> Congrats again, Stacy!
> 
> I heard ya, Toddles!  Sounded great!
> 
> And wooHOO! 42!



Hi, Mindy!!!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> You are really tempting fate here my friend.  I can remember leaving for Detroit on Palm Sunday one year and it was snowing.  And it wasn't an early Easter year.
> 
> Kim



Back in 1994 it snowed on the Fourth Of July!      It really sucked. I had a friend visiting from Portland, Oregon and he thought it was great. We took the gondola up to the top of Aspen Mountain. He couldn't wait to show his friends the pictures.


----------



## Madi100

exwdwcm said:


> I'm here Anna.
> 
> just back from lunch- i should have gone to the gym, but i had a burrito instead.   makes sense, right?  I might need the spanx/underarmor/spandex butt giggling preventer too after that.
> 
> when i left the CEO and President were having it out i think.
> 
> oh and my last expense check from business travel- guess what......it bounced and overdrafted my account.  nice.   definitely not good.   oh well, i am going to be on a boat in how many days Todd?



I'm sorry your day is not going well.    When I find butt jiggling resistance material, I'll let you know


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


>



I'm not sure he can afford me. But for the right purse, I could be tempted...


----------



## chirurgeon

aspen37 said:


> Back in 1994 it snowed on the Fourth Of July!      It really sucked. I had a friend visiting from Portland, Oregon and he thought it was great. We took the gondola up to the top of Aspen Mountain. He couldn't wait to show his friends the pictures.



When I looked at the 14 day temperature trend it is up and down. The down doesn't look to go below the mid 40s for the afternoon temps at least.  The daffodils are finally blooming in the garden.  I am so sick of the brown out there.  And I need to get in the garden and move some things around before they start growing.  COME ON SPRING.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

firsttimemom said:


> I'm not sure he can afford me. But for the right purse, I could be tempted...



Girly, I'm with you!  High Maintenance is my middle name.


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> When I looked at the 14 day temperature trend it is up and down. The down doesn't look to go below the mid 40s for the afternoon temps at least.  The daffodils are finally blooming in the garden.  I am so sick of the brown out there.  And I need to get in the garden and move some things around before they start growing.  COME ON SPRING.
> 
> Kim



I'm sick of everything looking dead. The trees here don't start getting the leaves till around mid May! So when I come back from the trip the trees should have leaves. Now down in Glenwood Springs the leaves come out in April.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Girly, I'm with you!  High Maintenance is my middle name.



I guess I could lie and say I'm low maintenance, but you've all read what I've posted today, so I'd have to go with high maintenance on me, too


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Girly, I'm with you!  High Maintenance is my middle name.



Well its nice to meet you Jen High Maintenance _______________.


My name is Todd.


----------



## kab407

firsttimemom said:


> I'm not sure he can afford me. But for the right purse, I could be tempted...



OK, I have no idea what this is in reference to.  My guess is, Don?

HI!  It's 5 o'clock somewhere? Right?


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> OK, I have no idea what this is in reference to.  My guess is, Don?
> 
> HI!  It's 5 o'clock somewhere? Right?



[Ed McMahon]You are correct. Ha Ha Ha.[/Ed McMahon]


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> OK, I have no idea what this is in reference to.  My guess is, Don?
> 
> HI!  It's 5 o'clock somewhere? Right?



I wonder how many of us he COULD afford.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Me and DD are watching PotC Curse of the Black Pearl! What a great movie!


----------



## scarlett873

Great...now I have umpteen pages to catch up on...


Rotten troublemakers...


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Great...now I have umpteen pages to catch up on...
> 
> 
> Rotten troublemakers...




It's Jen's fault.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> It's Jen's fault.



Throwin' Jen under the bus!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Throwin' Jen under the bus!



We know better then to toss you.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> So, I went to the gym today.  I tanned, worked out, then did the eliptical with arms for 20 minutes and the treadmill for 10.  I decided to run for the last minute.  Um, uh, do they make sports bras for you butt?  I need one.


Can't.....breathe....


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> I DECLARE A POSTING WAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> ​





Launchpad11B said:


> Throwin' Jen under the bus!



Need I say more???


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> It's Jen's fault.


I know it's her fault...I saw it on FB...


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> Need I say more???



When you're right you're right!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Awesome. I think maybe we can work something out?
> 
> 
> 
> I see. He was a poo-poo head. Then he deserves the silent treatment. And owes you an apology. And lunch. And a purse. Well, a purse may be pushing it...


Awww...look everyone...Todd has learned the difference between pooh and poo!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Often doing what's right is not the same as doing what's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are giving your wives big bonuses?


Um...I could use a big bonus....as long as it's not taxed 90%...


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Feeling left out?


Slightly...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Slightly...



You'll never be left out.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Girly, I'm with you!  High Maintenance is my middle name.


Truly...separated at birth...


----------



## scarlett873

Um...I think my multi-quote button is broken...


Monsters vs Aliens 3D was awesome!! I haven't laughed that hard at a movie in a long time! I give it two enthusiastic thumbs up!!


----------



## DVCsince02

firsttimemom said:


> I'm not sure he can afford me. But for the right purse, I could be tempted...





Madi100 said:


> It's Jen's fault.





Launchpad11B said:


> Throwin' Jen under the bus!



Hey?!?!?!  You know it was fun.  It's Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Great...now I have umpteen pages to catch up on...
> 
> 
> Rotten troublemakers...





Madi100 said:


> It's Jen's fault.





Launchpad11B said:


> Throwin' Jen under the bus!





scarlett873 said:


> I know it's her fault...I saw it on FB...



It is all Jen's fault. She used blackmail and extortion to get us to post along with her.



scarlett873 said:


> Awww...look everyone...Todd has learned the difference between pooh and poo!



Well, since none of you could understand my French-Canadian accent, I had to make sure to spell it in English.



scarlett873 said:


> Um...I could use a big bonus....as long as it's not taxed 90%...



I'm quite sure that the 'big bonus' that Don was planning could be taxed.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Um...I think my multi-quote button is broken...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> It is all Jen's fault. She used blackmail and extortion to get us to post along with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since none of you could understand my French-Canadian accent, I had to make sure to spell it in English.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that the 'big bonus' that Don was planning could be taxed.


Um....ew...


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Monsters vs Aliens 3D was awesome!! I haven't laughed that hard at a movie in a long time! I give it two enthusiastic thumbs up!!



Good to hear! My kids want to see it and it's supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> no more posting until I get home! DH brought me to see Monsters vs Aliens





Launchpad11B said:


> Me and DD are watching PotC Curse of the Black Pearl! What a great movie!


Nice!  

I've just discovered today Comcast has added a ton of content under On-Demand including Disney on Demand.  It has all the theme park specials and many, many short specials about the parks and resorts including food!  Woo!!!    I can't wait to watch it all.  Unfortunately, it will have to wait until at least Sunday after the birthday party.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've just discovered today Comcast has added a ton of content under On-Demand including Disney on Demand.  It has all the theme park specials and many, many short specials about the parks and resorts including food!  Woo!!!    I can't wait to watch it all.  Unfortunately, it will have to wait until at least Sunday after the birthday party.



Awesome. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I'm quite sure that the 'big bonus' that Don was planning could be taxed.



And, you know about this "big bonus" why?????


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> And, you know about this "big bonus" why?????



Please refer to Paul's post a few pages ago.....simply hypothetical.

Change of topic

Shelly, I got 'the package' in the mail yesterday.


----------



## scarlett873

Our Friday night ritual has been put on hold for now...no ginormous long island iced tea for me tonight...






Guess i'll have to make due with whatever we have at home!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Please refer to Paul's post a few pages ago.....simply hypothetical.
> 
> Change of topic
> 
> Shelly, I got 'the package' in the mail yesterday.



So, glad you mentioned that you were changing the topic.


----------



## DVCsince02

Lasagna in the oven.... so what's going on here?

I pulled out the garment bag today.  Going to use that and 2 suitcases plus the carry on.  Yeah, I pack BIG.


----------



## winotracy

First off....

WHY   WHY   WHY



jeanigor said:


> With the Tables in Wonderland card, it can be used for up to 10 people dining together. I assume this is all on one check, paid for by the person with the card? I just wonder because if I were to get one, and say have it when we go eat somewhere, how could I share the savings?



You can pay separate as I recall.  We had the card with friends and each paid for our own meals.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasagna in the oven.... so what's going on here?
> 
> I pulled out the garment bag today.  Going to use that and 2 suitcases plus the carry on.  Yeah, I back BIG.



No you don't. I am bringing a garment bag, suitcase and carry on just for me. At least you are packing for two.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> First off....
> 
> WHY   WHY   WHY



Because we love you?



> You can pay separate as I recall.  We had the card with friends and each paid for our own meals.



So in theory, if eight or nine lovely ladies join me for a meal at Chefs de France, then we could all get the discount, yet each pay separately?


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> See, wasn't this fun everyone!  YAY!!!!!!!!



No, it wasn't.



jeanigor said:


> Because we love you?
> 
> 
> 
> So in theory, if eight or nine lovely ladies join me for a meal at Chefs de France, then we could all get the discount, yet each pay separately?



You should be able to, but you know Disney.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> No, it wasn't.



C'mon Tracy, don't be a party pooper.  It's Friday.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> C'mon Tracy, don't be a party pooper.  It's Friday.



Yeah Tracy, get yourself a drink and roll with it!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Um...I could use a big bonus....as long as it's not taxed 90%...







ADP said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've just discovered today Comcast has added a ton of content under On-Demand including Disney on Demand.  It has all the theme park specials and many, many short specials about the parks and resorts including food!  Woo!!!    I can't wait to watch it all.  Unfortunately, it will have to wait until at least Sunday after the birthday party.



You can watch Kat Cora cook. Yeah I noticed it in January.


----------



## aGoofyMom

exwdwcm said:


> OT- had to VENT!!!! ugh so tired of work drama- family business no less.   My boss' wife has inserted herself into things that fall under me (director of marketing) and the President (sales) and has been using the poor sales support woman as a go between to do stuff that isn't her job.  THe sales support woman won't tell her no, she fears for her job of course and they are friends.   So things are going on in marketing i don't know about.  the new marketing coordinator is being basically shut out by the wife- not allowed to do anything.   it's a mess. The president (sales) and my boss (CEO/owner) are brothers- the COO is their brother too.   We agreed a way to function yesterday and the wife agreed, then today, she went back to the old ways, going around the marketing coordinator and not letting her do her job.
> 
> I finally spoke up.    I've only been here 6 months, but the poor sales support woman was having to do crap that isn't her job and she won't speak up for herself, so i did.   I am sure the boss' wife is pissed at me now.   But it is what is best for the business.   I don't want to rattle cages, but at the same time, i get yelled at by the Presidnet if i don't speak up, but fear the CEO (my boss) being pissed at me if i do, since it is his wife (she works from home and is supposed to only book hotels for travel, but is doing much more than that lately).  Then the fact that they are brothers makes it worse, because they will argue it out.   anyhow- it is a mess.  i am not an aggressive person, i like to lay low, be the nice one that doesn't say much.   but i just had to say something- i was tired of the drama.    I wonder what the boss' wife will say to me now.   she is an intimidating woman anyhow.
> 
> oh well, i think i did the right thing, speaking up for someone that couldn't/wouldn't say anything.    I am sure I'll get reamed in some fashion for doing what is the right thing.   oh well- it's just a job, not like we are doing surgery or sending rockets to the moon where someone might die , i am going to try and not stress too much about it.





exwdwcm said:


> haha!  that's great  'today'.
> 
> thanks for all the kind words.   just get tired of the drama.  i thought I left that behind in HS.  i dread office politics.   i look forward to the day when DH tells me i can be a stay at home mom (not in the cards for a while!).
> 
> Brandie- have fun at the movie- it looks pretty cute!
> 
> off to Chipotle.  i am sure i will pay for it later!



Office Politics = high school...if you find a workplace without it let me know!

And good for you for doing the right thing...definately keep us posted



katscradle said:


> Hey Congrats Donna on 1500!





aspen37 said:


> Congrats Donna on 1500!!!



Thanks!



scarlett873 said:


> Um...I think my multi-quote button is broken...
> 
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens 3D was awesome!! I haven't laughed that hard at a movie in a long time! I give it two enthusiastic thumbs up!!




Can't wait to see it...but I am gonna have to - wonder how early the shows start on Sunday....


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasagna in the oven.... so what's going on here?
> 
> I pulled out the garment bag today.  Going to use that and 2 suitcases plus the carry on.  Yeah, I pack BIG.




Can a garment bag be a carry-on?  

I think we're going to have cheesy potatoes with turkey.


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> I'm not sure he can afford me. But for the right purse, I could be tempted...





DVCsince02 said:


> Girly, I'm with you!  High Maintenance is my middle name.





kab407 said:


> OK, I have no idea what this is in reference to.  My guess is, Don?
> 
> HI!  It's 5 o'clock somewhere? Right?





Madi100 said:


> I wonder how many of us he COULD afford.



This is why I married into money.  Wife buys whatever she wants and complains that I'm too expensive!!



jeanigor said:


> It is all Jen's fault. She used blackmail and extortion to get us to post along with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since none of you could understand my French-Canadian accent, I had to make sure to spell it in English.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that the 'big bonus' that Don was planning could be taxed.







Madi100 said:


> And, you know about this "big bonus" why?????



Shhh.....don't tell them Todd...


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm ready to lounge!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> C'mon Tracy, don't be a party pooper.  It's Friday.





Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah Tracy, get yourself a drink and roll with it!



I think Friday is just like every other day for Tracy. She doesn't get to have weekends off.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> We've reached $1,000 to GKTW from Muddy Buddy donations!!! WOOT!



Don't stop there!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere? Right?


According to my shadow it is.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> This is why I married into money.  Wife buys whatever she wants and complains that I'm too expensive!!



Man, I wish I would have married into money, or that DH would have.  I would have been good with that, too.


----------



## Dodie

Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.

I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4. 

I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.

I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.

Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.


----------



## MenashaCorp

OKW Lover said:


> I'm ready to lounge!



Thank you for posting all these DCL glimpses!! Really helps build the anticipation!!


Posted from iPhone...


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Can a garment bag be a carry-on?
> 
> I think we're going to have cheesy potatoes with turkey.



You should check with your airline as to what they allow as a carry-on. The size differs from airline to airline.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is. [/QUOT
> 
> I'm so sorry Dodie! It sucks getting old.
> The world better watch out for when I get old, because I don't have any children to stop me from driving.
> 
> I hope you have a better weekend!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

jeanigor said:


> I think Friday is just like every other day for Tracy. She doesn't get to have weekends off.



You have NO idea.  *I* have no idea, and I have a clue.


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Um...I think my multi-quote button is broken...
> 
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens 3D was awesome!! I haven't laughed that hard at a movie in a long time! I give it two enthusiastic thumbs up!!



We saw M vs A today too. We saw the un-3-D version. All the kids loved it.


Is it wrong to have a girl crush on a cartoon character? I thought Susan was HOT!


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> I think Friday is just like every other day for Tracy. She doesn't get to have weekends off.



this week Friday was my Monday...or is this now next week for me?~!  Either way - I'm just glad I thought of a quick dinner - homemade pizza pockets here...



Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.





May I suggest cranberry juice, pink lemonade, sprite and vodka of your choice...we had that (without the vodka) to watch Twilight the other night.


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Man, I wish I would have married into money, or that DH would have.  I would have been good with that, too.



I married into money and it bites. My father in law is a multi millionaire and the biggest D-bag I've ever met.  



Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.



Big  Dodie!!


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> I'm ready to lounge!



mmmmmmm.......I lounged in one of those babies with a glass of wine on my last cruise.


----------



## Dodie

aspen37 said:


> I'm so sorry Dodie! It sucks getting old. The world better watch out for when I get old, because I don't have any children to stop me from driving.



THANK YOU FOR THE LAUGH! Phillip and I don't have kids either. This is a benefit I hadn't considered before!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Ohhh....sorry I can't help him out!  But if he is like me, pretending it never happened = apology



 Don, I think you and Paul may have been separated at birth! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Lasagna in the oven.... so what's going on here?
> 
> I pulled out the garment bag today.  Going to use that and 2 suitcases plus the carry on.  Yeah, I pack BIG.


I with ya sister. I'm high maintenance and an overpacker! 5 suitcases, 1 garment bag, 3 carry ons and a personal item! 


OKW Lover said:


> I'm ready to lounge!


Heaven!!!!


Can I tell you what wonderful husband I have? I come home from my new job, (that I HATE!) complaining. Real Estate is so dead around here I had to get a job to help pay for all these dang vacations.  Anyway, we could use the money. So, you know what Paul says? "Quit babe, it's not worth being unhappy."  

That of course is all the motivation I need to stick it out! What a sweetie!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.



Here's a  Dodie.

And a   on me in 6 weeks.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Can I tell you what wonderful husband I have? I come home from my new job, (that I HATE!) complaining. Real Estate is so dead around here I had to get a job to help pay for all these dang vacations.  Anyway, we could use the money. So, you know what Paul says? "Quit babe, it's not worth being unhappy."
> 
> That of course is all the motivation I need to stick it out! What a sweetie!



You are lucky to have each other.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> C'mon Tracy, don't be a party pooper.  It's Friday.





Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah Tracy, get yourself a drink and roll with it!



I'm going for one shortly.



OKW Lover said:


> I'm ready to lounge!



OMG do I need that right now!



UrsulasShadow said:


> You have NO idea.  I have no idea, and I have a clue.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Can a garment bag be a carry-on?



We'll check it.  Need it for the tux and dresses.  



OKW Lover said:


> I'm ready to lounge!







Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.



Here is a  and a  with a sprinkle of .



UrsulasShadow said:


> You have NO idea.  I have no idea, and I have a clue.



I'm begging for an idea.......



maiziezoe said:


> I married into money and it bites. My father in law is a multi millionaire and the biggest D-bag I've ever met.







cocowum said:


> I with ya sister. I'm high maintenance and an overpacker! 5 suitcases, 1 garment bag, 3 carry ons and a personal item!



We must look fab!



> Can I tell you what wonderful husband I have? I come home from my new job, (that I HATE!) complaining. Real Estate is so dead around here I had to get a job to help pay for all these dang vacations.  Anyway, we could use the money. So, you know what Paul says? "Quit babe, it's not worth being unhappy."
> 
> That of course is all the motivation I need to stick it out! What a sweetie!



Awwww.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!



 Butt-dialed!!!


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!



You didn't butt dial me today, unless you caught it before it rang here!


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> Butt-dialed!!!



She butt dialed me in a muumuu the other day.  She was in the muumuu, not me


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> She butt dialed me in a muumuu the other day.  She was in the muumuu, not me



Muumuu????  Mindy say it isn't so. 

j/k


----------



## maiziezoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!





I b00b-dialed my daughters pediatrician the other day. The receptionist called me and asked if everything was okay... I had NO idea what she was talking about until I checked my history. My phone was in my shirt pocket.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE LAUGH! Phillip and I don't have kids either. This is a benefit I hadn't considered before!


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Muumuu????  Mindy say it isn't so.
> 
> j/k



You must have missed all the muumuu talk a thread or two ago. My comment was that that was a fashion I was NOT willing to wear.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Don, I think you and Paul may have been separated at birth!
> 
> 
> I with ya sister. I'm high maintenance and an overpacker! 5 suitcases, 1 garment bag, 3 carry ons and a personal item!
> 
> Heaven!!!!
> 
> 
> Can I tell you what wonderful husband I have? I come home from my new job, (that I HATE!) complaining. Real Estate is so dead around here I had to get a job to help pay for all these dang vacations.  Anyway, we could use the money. So, you know what Paul says? "Quit babe, it's not worth being unhappy."
> 
> That of course is all the motivation I need to stick it out! What a sweetie!



You are very lucky Alicia! You got one of the good guys!


----------



## aspen37

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!



OMG!


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> I with ya sister. I'm high maintenance and an overpacker! 5 suitcases, 1 garment bag, 3 carry ons and a personal item!



I hope the plane is able to get off the ground.


----------



## aGoofyMom

cocowum said:


> Don, I think you and Paul may have been separated at birth!
> 
> 
> I with ya sister. I'm high maintenance and an overpacker! 5 suitcases, 1 garment bag, 3 carry ons and a personal item!
> 
> Heaven!!!!
> 
> 
> Can I tell you what wonderful husband I have? I come home from my new job, (that I HATE!) complaining. Real Estate is so dead around here I had to get a job to help pay for all these dang vacations.  Anyway, we could use the money. So, you know what Paul says? "Quit babe, it's not worth being unhappy."
> 
> That of course is all the motivation I need to stick it out! What a sweetie!




AWWWWW! what a sweetie!


----------



## scarlett873

Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...






I'm a little tipsy...





Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little tipsy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...


 
I'm drinking wine - from a box (and it is good)!!!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm drinking wine - from a box (and it is good)!!!



Crystal Light Lemonade and Ketel One


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Crystal Light Lemonade and Ketel One



AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Crystal Light Strawberry Lemonade and Ketel One here!


----------



## Dodie

Where did everybody go? Too much booze tonight?


----------



## aspen37

Hi Dodie! I'm making dinner so I'm in and out right now.


----------



## aspen37

Hey Aaron, when you watch the Disney stuff on Comcast make sure to watch Fact or Fiction.


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm here!!  Reading the DCL boards.


----------



## spaddy

I see I am 20 pages behind from today. 

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## spaddy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!



Do Muumuus have pockets?


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Do Muumuus have pockets?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> She butt dialed me in a muumuu the other day.  She was in the muumuu, not me



This is too funny


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> You must have missed all the muumuu talk a thread or two ago. My comment was that that was a fashion I was NOT willing to wear.



No muumu's here either. Noooo way


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.




Oh, Dodie- that does suck. My dad is an only child and he's had a heck of a time w/ my grandma. And I can see having battles over my dad driving in the future. Hugs!!!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> We'll check it.  Need it for the tux and dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> We must look fab!*
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.



  Did you see those little change purses at WOD that say "High Maintenance." 


aspen37 said:


> You must have missed all the muumuu talk a thread or two ago. My comment was that that was a fashion I was NOT willing to wear.


I saw it, I was just teasing Mindy. 


jeanigor said:


> You are lucky to have each other.





aspen37 said:


> You are very lucky Alicia! You got one of the good guys!





aGoofyMom said:


> AWWWWW! what a sweetie!


Don't I know it! 




OKW Lover said:


> I hope the plane is able to get off the ground.


    That's why I only fly Southwest! 2 bags per person! 



scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little tipsy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...



 Have fun Brandie!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> I'm a little tipsy...
> 
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...





Tonya2426 said:


> I'm drinking wine - from a box (and it is good)!!!





kab407 said:


> Crystal Light Lemonade and Ketel One





UrsulasShadow said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Crystal Light Strawberry Lemonade and Ketel One here!



Hmmmm.....I get a sense that folks are warming up for the DATW.  

It's getting closer


----------



## firsttimemom

tickledtink33 said:


> Hmmmm.....I get a sense that folks are warming up for the DATW.
> 
> It's getting closer



It's like our own version of Muddy Buddy Training. Without the mud and all that sweat.


----------



## DVCsince02

maiziezoe said:


> I b00b-dialed my daughters pediatrician the other day. The receptionist called me and asked if everything was okay... I had NO idea what she was talking about until I checked my history. My phone was in my shirt pocket.







scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> I'm a little tipsy...
> 
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...



Your secret is safe with me.



cocowum said:


> Did you see those little change purses at WOD that say "High Maintenance."



No!  Must have!


----------



## cocowum

I just received 8 emails from Disney Destinations! 



> Welcome Lunny Family for Your Anniversary! Thanks for booking another magical Walt Disney World® vacation! We're thrilled that you're coming back in May. First stop Your Resort Disney's Disney's Polynesian Resort





> Welcome Lunny Family for Your Anniversary! Thanks for booking another magical Walt Disney World® vacation! We're thrilled that you're coming back in May. First stop Your Resort Disney's Coronado Springs Resort





> Welcome Lunny Family for Your Anniversary! Thanks for booking another magical Walt Disney World® vacation! We're thrilled that you're coming back in May. First stop Your Resort  Disney's Pop Century Resort




That's just for May!  I also received them for our August and December trips. 

If this is something new Disney is doing I like it!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> I'm a little tipsy...
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...





Tonya2426 said:


> I'm drinking wine - from a box (and it is good)!!!





kab407 said:


> Crystal Light Lemonade and Ketel One





UrsulasShadow said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Crystal Light Strawberry Lemonade and Ketel One here!



Just got home from dinner and light grocery shopping. No drinks so far. But I have some Mojito and Cosmo mixes in the fridge that are calling my name.


----------



## tickledtink33

cocowum said:


> I just received 8 emails from Disney Destinations!
> 
> That's just for May!  I also received them for our August and December trips.
> 
> If this is something new Disney is doing I like it!



I just received a bunch of these in my inbox tonight as well.


----------



## georgemoe

Way behind and DRUNK POSTING!

Good evening!


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> No, it wasn't.




Common tracy you know we have to have a little fun every now and then. 
We have been pretty well behaved so far.
Or at least I thought so!


----------



## Madi100

maiziezoe said:


> I married into money and it bites. My father in law is a multi millionaire and the biggest D-bag I've ever met.



See I think I could handle that part as long as he shared the money 



georgemoe said:


> Way behind and DRUNK POSTING!
> 
> Good evening!



I think I'd like to do a little drunk posting.  I think I share go and get me a drink.


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> I'm ready to lounge!



Hey I just wanted to tell you I love your pictures.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Wow. You guys were really bad this afternoon. I have 12 pages of posts to catch up on since my last post this morning.
> 
> I've had a heck of a day.  I'm now sitting on the couch having a beer. It is the first of what I predict may be 3 or 4.
> 
> I believe that my parents' doctor and I FINALLY convinced them this afternoon that my dad needs to stop driving and they need to move to assisted living. This is a battle I've been fighting for at least 6 months. I think I've whined a bit on here every once in awhile without being specific, beyond the fact that I'm an only child and my elderly parents are facing some setbacks. Today was hard.
> 
> I need hugs. And beer. Lots and lots of beer.
> 
> Oh - and Paul - Phillip doesn't drink beer. He's a Margarita man, but if you're talking guns, cars, military aircraft, or tanks, he won't care what the drink is.




Hey drink up and here's hoping things will get a little easier for you.
I know it's hard.
We are here if you need to lean on us.


----------



## katscradle

May I suggest cranberry juice, pink lemonade, sprite and vodka of your choice...we had that (without the vodka) to watch Twilight the other night.[/QUOTE]



UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Tracy...I butt-dialed you again.  I finally figured out what the problem is (other than my oversize, overly-social butt)...you're right next to my DS in my iPhone contact list!





winotracy said:


> She butt dialed me in a muumuu the other day.  She was in the muumuu, not me




How many parts of each do you use to make that drink?



Well some muumuu's do have pockets.


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> I just received 8 emails from Disney Destinations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just for May!  I also received them for our August and December trips.
> 
> If this is something new Disney is doing I like it!



I want 8 emails from Disney


----------



## jeanigor

DP is going to tinker with the computer. If I'm not back before Monday....it's been fried. So, have a good weekend, but keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## winotracy

I'm back from dinner.  More relaxed now.  1/2 off bottle of wine coupon from the newspaper and their bottles are cheap so we had a nice bottle of Petit Sirah for $12.50.  Yum!  Time for bed now.  Long week!  Three more days until the dog goes home.  UGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> You must have missed all the muumuu talk a thread or two ago. My comment was that that was a fashion I was NOT willing to wear.





spaddy said:


> Do Muumuus have pockets?





aspen37 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.





tickledtink33 said:


> No muumu's here either. Noooo way



O.K. muumuus are not a bad thing.
If you take the time to find a real Hawaiian muumuu.
They are beautiful and comfortable.
Here is a couple of pictures.
Most of my muumuu's have pockets.
I have a collection of 23 different muumuus.
Also keep in mind that I was 20 lbs. heavier in these photos than I am now.
I have a few other pictures in my FB as well.


----------



## chirurgeon

Just got back from a shopping trip.  Got a new pair of running/walking shoes for the trip.  Enough time to break them in. Getting together the list of things I need to buy before the trip. Might need to get one or two cute tops. If I see something.  

Kim


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone!   The family just left and we had a nice birthday party.  It looks like I missed a lot tonight.  But dialing is hilarious!  



cocowum said:


> I just received 8 emails from Disney Destinations!
> 
> That's just for May!  I also received them for our August and December trips.
> 
> If this is something new Disney is doing I like it!


I never receive emails from Disney, but I'm cool with it. 



scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> I'm a little tipsy...
> 
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...


I could use a drink about now.  Can't wait until May. 



aspen37 said:


> Hey Aaron, when you watch the Disney stuff on Comcast make sure to watch Fact or Fiction.


I saw that Anna, but haven't watched it yet.  I think there are 4 shows under Fact or Fiction right now.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> O.K. muumuus are not a bad thing.
> If you take the time to find a real Hawaiian muumuu.
> They are beautiful and comfortable.
> Here is a couple of pictures.
> Most of my muumuu's have pockets.
> I have a collection of 23 different muumuus.
> Also keep in mind that I was 20 lbs. heavier in these photos than I am now.
> I have a few other pictures in my FB as well.




You look very cute.  However, if I were to wear a muumuu the only thing anyone woudl be saying would be mooooo.


----------



## Madi100

All right.  The drinking sounded like too much fun, so i had me a coupel smirnoff's.  Now I'm headed for bed.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> You look very cute.  However, if I were to wear a muumuu the only thing anyone woudl be saying would be mooooo.



Well if I were to hear that I would have to beat that person up!!


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> I want 8 emails from Disney



I want emails too.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> O.K. muumuus are not a bad thing.
> If you take the time to find a real Hawaiian muumuu.
> They are beautiful and comfortable.
> Here is a couple of pictures.
> Most of my muumuu's have pockets.
> I have a collection of 23 different muumuus.
> Also keep in mind that I was 20 lbs. heavier in these photos than I am now.
> I have a few other pictures in my FB as well.



Kath, you look great in the Muumuu.

I don't like dresses to start with. I bet I'm 20 or 30 pounds heavier than you are in those pictures. I'm only 5' 4" and I would look horrible in a long dress.
I think people would think that I'm pregnant.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> DP is going to tinker with the computer. If I'm not back before Monday....it's been fried. So, have a good weekend, but keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> All right.  The drinking sounded like too much fun, so i had me a coupel smirnoff's.  Now I'm headed for bed.  See you all tomorrow.



Good Night, Nicole!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

aspen37 said:


> I want emails too.



I hear ya Anna -- I just got an email for DMIL from Disney Destinations and she's never even had a reservation in her name!  And how it came to me I guess I'll never no.


----------



## aspen37

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I hear ya Anna -- I just got an email for DMIL from Disney Destinations and she's never even had a reservation in her name!  And how it came to me I guess I'll never no.



That's so strange, Lisa.  My neighbor has never been to WDW and received a pin code. I've never gotten one.

How's the new job going?


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> May I suggest cranberry juice, pink lemonade, sprite and vodka of your choice...we had that (without the vodka) to watch Twilight the other night.




How many parts of each do you use to make that drink?



Well some muumuu's do have pockets.[/QUOTE]

I usually do equal parts juice, lemonade and sprite with however much vodka.  equal parts lemonade and sprite plus vodka = homemade Hard Lemonade.

You all had lots of fun last night!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Kath, you look great in the Muumuu.
> 
> I don't like dresses to start with. I bet I'm 20 or 30 pounds heavier than you are in those pictures. I'm only 5' 4" and I would look horrible in a long dress.
> I think people would think that I'm pregnant.



A traditional muumuu is made to fit you only.
Your size and height are taken into account at the time they are made.
You can buy off the rack but that's not a good thing.
All of my muumuus were made by John's Aunt.

I have a meeting to go to today.
So I will be gone all day.
Hopefully there are not too many pages to catch up on when I get home.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## kab407

Good Morning from wet and chilly NJ.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin'. Not much posting last night.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin'. Not much posting last night.



We were all drinking!


----------



## scarlett873

Kinda dreary day here. Today will be a good day to sit and do my homework...


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning.  

 Not sure how much drunk posting I did last night. 

I'm way behind in posts thanks to Roy Orbison, 8 beers + ? double Sambuca on the rocks. 

Coffee =


----------



## georgemoe

aGoofyMom said:


> We have several  who got the surgery as required for work, and regressed into reading glasses fairly quickly.  Many did not but I was surprised at how many did - that was all surgery done about 10 years ago now.



Hi Donna. Same thing happened to me. Within 5 years of surgery I needed reading glasses. Now I can't read or use the computer without them. Distance correction is still very close to when I was corrected so that has held up well.


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> I just received 8 emails from Disney Destinations!



Interesting.  We've gotten nothing despite a quick anniversary trip next month.  I wonder if its because we are staying at VWL on points?


----------



## OKW Lover

Kind of has a latter day Adventurer's Club look.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Me and DD are watching PotC Curse of the Black Pearl! What a great movie!



Hi Paul. Now I gotta watch it. 

It's foggy here and now I've officially declared today (recovery) Movie Day! Screw the yard work!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hi Paul. Now I gotta watch it.
> 
> It's foggy here and now I've officially declared today (recovery) Movie Day! Screw the yard work!



We're watching Dead Man's Chest today! Disney movies are a regular activity around here. We just received 7 more in the mail yesterday!


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Crystal Light Lemonade and Ketel One





UrsulasShadow said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Crystal Light Strawberry Lemonade and Ketel One here!



The Crystal Light Twins.


----------



## ragtopday

georgemoe said:


> The Crystal Light Twins.



Funny, I was thinking they were the Ketel One twins!


----------



## chirurgeon

Good morning.  Cleaning day here.  We have Easter dinner for the family, so we need to clean the kitchen today.  Next week the rest of the house.  And since Todd isn't here to do it (Hopefully the computer is OK)

43 Days Until Fun on a Boat and Escapades on a Bus

and

42 Days Until Some Very Muddy Friends

Kim


----------



## ragtopday

OK, I don't know if anyone has any recent experience, but throwing this out there anyway....

I applied for my 5 yo daughter's passport on Feb 25th (we are going on a family cruise in August), and the postal worker who took the application said processing is taking 2-3 weeks.

About a week later they cashed my check, so I know they got it. But over a month later I still have not received her passport! I've checked online several times, but information is always not available. I could call, but it's not urgent, except for the fact that one of the documents I had to send (her certificate of citizenship) is not replaceable!!

Has anyone applied for a new passport recently who could share their timeline?

TIA!


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Good Morning from wet and chilly NJ.





Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin'. Not much posting last night.





Launchpad11B said:


> We're watching Dead Man's Chest today! Disney movies are a regular activity around here. We just received 7 more in the mail yesterday!



Morning.  Looks like I've finally caught up. Most of the catch-up was due to the "Rush to 100" that was going on. 

Looks like you are on a PotC roll Paul.


----------



## LMO429

Wow I can't believe the cruise is 6 weeks away!


----------



## DVCsince02

ragtopday said:


> OK, I don't know if anyone has any recent experience, but throwing this out there anyway....
> 
> I applied for my 5 yo daughter's passport on Feb 25th (we are going on a family cruise in August), and the postal worker who took the application said processing is taking 2-3 weeks.
> 
> About a week later they cashed my check, so I know they got it. But over a month later I still have not received her passport! I've checked online several times, but information is always not available. I could call, but it's not urgent, except for the fact that one of the documents I had to send (her certificate of citizenship) is not replaceable!!
> 
> Has anyone applied for a new passport recently who could share their timeline?
> 
> TIA!




Rumor is the web site doesn't work, so I would call to be safe.


----------



## jeanigor

ragtopday said:


> OK, I don't know if anyone has any recent experience, but throwing this out there anyway....
> 
> I applied for my 5 yo daughter's passport on Feb 25th (we are going on a family cruise in August), and the postal worker who took the application said processing is taking 2-3 weeks.
> 
> About a week later they cashed my check, so I know they got it. But over a month later I still have not received her passport! I've checked online several times, but information is always not available. I could call, but it's not urgent, except for the fact that one of the documents I had to send (her certificate of citizenship) is not replaceable!!
> 
> Has anyone applied for a new passport recently who could share their timeline?
> 
> TIA!





DVCsince02 said:


> Rumor is the web site doesn't work, so I would call to be safe.



The website went down for 'routine maintenance' early in week. I would call too. It may not be urgent right now, but why wait until it is urgent?


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Good morning.  Cleaning day here.  We have Easter dinner for the family, so we need to clean the kitchen today.  Next week the rest of the house.  And since Todd isn't here to do it (Hopefully the computer is OK)
> 
> 43 Days Until Fun on a Boat and Escapades on a Bus
> 
> and
> 
> 42 Days Until Some Very Muddy Friends
> 
> Kim



It is working. He didn't go to bed until 4:45am, but its working.

Escapades? Really? I didn't think the bus was going to be large enough for an ice rink.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> It is working. He didn't go to bed until 4:45am, but its working.
> 
> Escapades? Really? I didn't think the bus was going to be large enough for an ice rink.




Todd, Todd, Todd.  That would be ICECAPADES(closest color I could get to ice and still be able to read it.)

I should know.  I went to many shows of the Icecapades when I was a little girl.  I love figure skating.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Todd, Todd, Todd.  That would be ICECAPADES(closest color I could get to ice and still be able to read it.)
> 
> I should know.  I went to many shows of the Icecapades when I was a little girl.  I love figure skating.
> 
> Kim



Tomato ~ Tomato.
Escapades ~ Icecapades.
Pooh ~ Poo.
Potato ~ Potato.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  Had to get up bright and early and take Emilie to a soccer clinic.   Ugh, indoor soccer played on a gym floor.  Madi has been playing on that same gym floor for the last four months.  So, I SHOULD know that they don't play soccer on a gym floor in their soccer shoes.  But, no, we get all the way there before I realize it.  So, back home to get the running shoes.  Madi even watched her put her soccer shoes on and didn't say anything.  Oh well.


----------



## Madi100

CRUISE QUESTION

Does the time zone change while we are on the cruise?

AND, while on Castaway Cay, I was thinking we'd snorkel.  My dad has been on a few cruises and lent us the mouth piece and goggles.  Can you rent just the flippers?  Do you need the flippers?  And, can anyone snorkel or do you still have to pay?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just thought I would give a shout out that the GKTW shirt is now on ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140310547272

$610 so far in 1 1/2 hours!

ETA...Just hit $665!!

ETA again.....$735!!!

There is a sticky on the Disunplugged main board

WooHoo!!


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> CRUISE QUESTION
> 
> Does the time zone change while we are on the cruise?
> 
> AND, while on Castaway Cay, I was thinking we'd snorkel.  My dad has been on a few cruises and lent us the mouth piece and goggles.  Can you rent just the flippers?  Do you need the flippers?  And, can anyone snorkel or do you still have to pay?



No, not on this sailing.  

You can just rent the flippers.  I don't recall the cost though it was less than the rental for everything.  You do not have to pay to snorkel if you bring your own equipment.  If you snorkel in the regular snorkel trail, you are required to wear a life vest (provided for no fee), but if you snorkel over at Serenity Beach, no life vest is required (though you are able to get one for free).


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> You didn't butt dial me today, unless you caught it before it rang here!


 


winotracy said:


> She butt dialed me in a muumuu the other day. She was in the muumuu, not me


 
Um, Tracy... You too??  Multi-quote, dear!!!



spaddy said:


> Do Muumuus have pockets?


 
Sounds like a philosophical question.  Like bears/woods and trees falling in the forest... 



jeanigor said:


> Tomato ~ Tomato.
> Escapades ~ Icecapades.
> Pooh ~ Poo.
> Potato ~ Potato.


 
jean/jeanne, igor/eye-gor


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Um, Tracy... You too??  Multi-quote, dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a philosophical question.  Like bears/woods and trees falling in the forest...
> 
> 
> 
> jean/jeanne, igor/eye-gor



Sounds like Jason wants to be on Tracy's bad list


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Sounds like Jason wants to be on Tracy's bad list


 
With my heating bill the last 2 winters, a lump of coal would be welcome!!!


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> :es
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I only fly Southwest! 2 bags per person!




I feel the same way.  I feel like being able to take bags without worrying about paying makes my vacation more enjoyable.




aspen37 said:


> Kath, you look great in the Muumuu.
> 
> I don't like dresses to start with. I bet I'm 20 or 30 pounds heavier than you are in those pictures. I'm only 5' 4" and I would look horrible in a long dress.
> I think people would think that I'm pregnant.



Katherine, you do look great in that muumuu.  I would also be afraid of looking pregnant.  For some reason since I have had a kid I feel like everything makes me look pregnant.  I am pretty sure it is mostly in my head.  




OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  We've gotten nothing despite a quick anniversary trip next month.  I wonder if its because we are staying at VWL on points?



Did you put your celebration information in at DVCmember?




LMO429 said:


> Wow I can't believe the cruise is 6 weeks away!



I can't believe it either.  I have made a couple of magnets for my door and I still have more work to do.  I really need to decide what I am going to wear on this cruise.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> CRUISE QUESTION
> 
> Does the time zone change while we are on the cruise?
> 
> AND, while on Castaway Cay, I was thinking we'd snorkel.  My dad has been on a few cruises and lent us the mouth piece and goggles.  Can you rent just the flippers?  Do you need the flippers?  And, can anyone snorkel or do you still have to pay?



If you're going to snorkel, they recommend you do it first thing bcs as the day goes on and there are more people in the water, so much sand gets stirred up that you can't really see anything.


----------



## firsttimemom

Did anyone see the post on WDW crowds in May? Touring Plans increased their crowd levels to 8s and 9s while we are there. I'm thinking Universal sounds better and better for our 2 park days.


----------



## scarlett873

ASKTRACY

Do these supposed lifevests that are provided for free for the snorkel trail actually help you float? I can't swim but i'd like to snorkel a bit if I could...but won't do it without some kind of floaty device...



Wow...I had an actual cruise related question... 

Have we gone into some kind of alternate dimension?


----------



## kab407

ragtopday said:


> Funny, I was thinking they were the Ketel One twins!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> ASKTRACY
> 
> Do these supposed lifevests that are provided for free for the snorkel trail actually help you float? I can't swim but i'd like to snorkel a bit if I could...but won't do it without some kind of floaty device...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I had an actual cruise related question...
> 
> Have we gone into some kind of alternate dimension?



I would definitely not trust one of those vests with my life.  It's basically a blow up tube.


----------



## aGoofyMom

firsttimemom said:


> Did anyone see the post on WDW crowds in May? Touring Plans increased their crowd levels to 8s and 9s while we are there. I'm thinking Universal sounds better and better for our 2 park days.



I am splitting my time between WDW and SeaWorld.  I don't think DD would enjoy Universal quite yet...and she LOVES animals.


----------



## Madi100

We do the Disney Movie Rewards, and I have saved our points for quite awhile.  I thought I would share with everyone what I got, because I think it's a decent deal.  For 400 points you can get skinit covers for you phones, ipods, or small electronic device.  I think that's a pretty decent deal, because they cost $15.  They also have laptop skins for 800 points.  But, I'm thinking I want to hunt down a picture of my own.  Maybe Jeff has a great picture of the Disney Wonder he can share with me (hint, hint)   Or a great one of the castle.


----------



## winotracy

firsttimemom said:


> If you're going to snorkel, they recommend you do it first thing bcs as the day goes on and there are more people in the water, so much sand gets stirred up that you can't really see anything.



I agree on this with the snorkel trail, but not at Serenity Beach.  Anytime is fine there.  



scarlett873 said:


> ASKTRACY
> 
> Do these supposed lifevests that are provided for free for the snorkel trail actually help you float? I can't swim but i'd like to snorkel a bit if I could...but won't do it without some kind of floaty device...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I had an actual cruise related question...
> 
> Have we gone into some kind of alternate dimension?





spaddy said:


> I would definitely not trust one of those vests with my life.  It's basically a blow up tube.



Yes it is a blow up tube, but if you blow it up too much, you cannot dive when you snorkel so it does keep you up.  I wouldn't trust it in open rough water for long, but snorkeling in the trail would be fine.  Remember also that you float in salt water.


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> ASKTRACY
> 
> Do these supposed lifevests that are provided for free for the snorkel trail actually help you float? I can't swim but i'd like to snorkel a bit if I could...but won't do it without some kind of floaty device...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I had an actual cruise related question...
> 
> Have we gone into some kind of alternate dimension?



Very good Brandie, a cruise question. Maybe there is an area you can wade and stick you face in the water.  I wouldn't trust trying to stay afloat in the ocean with a life vest if you can't swim.

Kim


----------



## tickledtink33

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  We've gotten nothing despite a quick anniversary trip next month.  I wonder if its because we are staying at VWL on points?



I got 3 of the emails from Disney yesterday but none of them were for my upcoming DVC point stays.  They were all for my stays in which I am paying cash and either booked online or through central reservations.  I have a stay booked through DU for the December DIS-A-PALOOZA and did not receive an email for that one so maybe they aren't sending them to folks who booked through a TA either.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> The website went down for 'routine maintenance' early in week. I would call too. It may not be urgent right now, but why wait until it is urgent?



It looks like your computer is up and running Todd.  That's a good thing.


----------



## OKW Lover

spaddy said:


> I would definitely not trust one of those vests with my life.  It's basically a blow up tube.



One wonders how they got their name.


----------



## cocowum

Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.


----------



## kab407

Have one for me Alicia!


----------



## MenashaCorp

cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.



I heard that!! Maybe when 3.0 comes out...



kab407 said:


> Have one for me Alicia!



Me too!! Hi Kathy! 

...posted from iPhone.


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.


You can post a pic to FB!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I heard that!! Maybe when 3.0 comes out...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! Hi Kathy!
> 
> ...posted from iPhone.



Hi Jason!!


----------



## scarlett873

And now...to demonstrate my multi-quoting abilities...




spaddy said:


> I would definitely not trust one of those vests with my life.  It's basically a blow up tube.


 That's what I figured...



winotracy said:


> I agree on this with the snorkel trail, but not at Serenity Beach.  Anytime is fine there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a blow up tube, but if you blow it up too much, you cannot dive when you snorkel so it does keep you up.  I wouldn't trust it in open rough water for long, but snorkeling in the trail would be fine.  Remember also that you float in salt water.


I don't float...lol...Actually, I might, but I panic a little too much once my feet can no longer touch the bottom! 



chirurgeon said:


> Very good Brandie, a cruise question. Maybe there is an area you can wade and stick you face in the water.  I wouldn't trust trying to stay afloat in the ocean with a life vest if you can't swim.
> 
> Kim


When we did our Princess cruise, we rented a floaty mat thing and I would use that to keep me afloat while I stuck my face into the water. Quite a sight i'm sure...


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.



In the Facebook application on your iPhone, touch the camera in the upper right portion of the screen.  On the pop-up menu, touch "Choose Existing Photo" and then navigate to the picture you want to upload.


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.



Have fun Alicia!

We're off to go see Monsters vs Aliens in a few with eight, 8 & 9 year old girls.  Should be interesting.


----------



## aGoofyMom

ADP said:


> Have fun Alicia!
> 
> We're off to go see Monsters vs Aliens in a few with eight, 8 & 9 year old girls.  Should be interesting.



I'm sure that if the Monsters and Aliens behave themselves you will be able to enjoy the movie 

Have a great time - I hope your DD has a great birthday party!


----------



## Dodie

Brandie - 5'4
Dodie - 5'4

Brandie - red hair 
Dodie - red hair

Brandie - Indy 
Dodie - Indy

Brandie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
Dodie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)

If I wasn't positive that Brandie is quite a bit younger than me, I would ask...

*Separated at birth?!!!!*


----------



## chirurgeon

cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.



MMMMMM, mudslide. Yummy. .  Unfortunately, I am allergic to kahlua.  I miss it.  

Kim


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> It is working. He didn't go to bed until 4:45am, but its working.
> 
> Escapades? Really? I didn't think the bus was going to be large enough for an ice rink.



Great job DP!


    




Madi100 said:


> CRUISE QUESTION
> 
> Does the time zone change while we are on the cruise?
> 
> AND, while on Castaway Cay, I was thinking we'd snorkel.  My dad has been on a few cruises and lent us the mouth piece and goggles.  Can you rent just the flippers?  Do you need the flippers?  And, can anyone snorkel or do you still have to pay?



On all of my caribbean cruises you stay on ship time. The time does not change on the ship even if the time was different at the port. 



MenashaCorp said:


> With my heating bill the last 2 winters, a lump of coal would be welcome!!!






tickledtink33 said:


> I got 3 of the emails from Disney yesterday but none of them were for my upcoming DVC point stays.  They were all for my stays in which I am paying cash and either booked online or through central reservations.  I have a stay booked through DU for the December DIS-A-PALOOZA and did not receive an email for that one so maybe they aren't sending them to folks who booked through a TA either.



That's a good point. I'm booked thru DU. I like to give them the business to support the boards and all of the special events. I can go without an email if that means I get to go to DIS-A-PALOOZA!!!



cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.



Have a drink for me!  I'm cleaning the house and am going to pull out the suitcases today. 



ADP said:


> Have fun Alicia!
> 
> We're off to go see Monsters vs Aliens in a few with eight, 8 & 9 year old girls.  Should be interesting.



Have fun at the movies, Aaron.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Brandie - 5'4
> Dodie - 5'4
> 
> Brandie - red hair
> Dodie - red hair
> 
> Brandie - Indy
> Dodie - Indy
> 
> Brandie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> Dodie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> 
> If I wasn't positive that Brandie is quite a bit younger than me, I would ask...
> 
> *Separated at birth?!!!!*





Or maybe you are the same person? :


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> Brandie - 5'4
> Dodie - 5'4
> 
> Brandie - red hair
> Dodie - red hair
> 
> Brandie - Indy
> Dodie - Indy
> 
> Brandie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> Dodie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> 
> If I wasn't positive that Brandie is quite a bit younger than me, I would ask...
> 
> *Separated at birth?!!!!*





DVCsince02 said:


> Or maybe you are the same person? :



OMG! I forgot the most important clue/detail of all!   
We share the same birthday too!!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Brandie - 5'4
> Dodie - 5'4
> 
> Brandie - red hair
> Dodie - red hair
> 
> Brandie - Indy
> Dodie - Indy
> 
> Brandie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> Dodie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> 
> If I wasn't positive that Brandie is quite a bit younger than me, I would ask...
> 
> *Separated at birth?!!!!*


----------



## kab407

A non cruise question..

When in December is DIS-a-palooza?


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> A non cruise question..
> 
> When in December is DIS-a-palooza?



They said it would be the same weekend that Mousefest was traditionally held so that would probably be the weekend of December 12-13.


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> OMG! I forgot the most important clue/detail of all!
> We share the same birthday too!!!!



Now that's just freaky!


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> They said it would be the same weekend that Mousefest was traditionally held so that would probably be the weekend of December 12-13.



Thanks Jeff.  I was not sure if it was the first or second weekend of the month.


----------



## crazydisneyman

Hey everyone.

I wasn't to active on this thread because I have been so busy with work and family.  I barely have time read let alone post.

Anyway, thanks again everyone for donating to GKTW!

You guys are amazing!


----------



## firsttimemom

cocowum said:


> Hi all posting from TGI Fridays. I'm enjoying a delicious frozen mudslide. Wish I'm already drunk! Wish I knew how to post a pic with the iPhone.



Oh, that mudslide sounds sooooo goooood!  Other than facebook, the only way I know is to email your pic to someone and have them post it. There HAS to be an easier way!


----------



## winotracy

aspen37 said:


> On all of my caribbean cruises you stay on ship time. The time does not change on the ship even if the time was different at the port.



This is not true on Disney Cruises.  You will always be on local time with the Disney sailings.


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> Have fun Alicia!
> 
> We're off to go see Monsters vs Aliens in a few with eight, 8 & 9 year old girls.  Should be interesting.



May the Force be with you.




Dodie said:


> Brandie - 5'4
> Dodie - 5'4
> 
> Brandie - red hair
> Dodie - red hair
> 
> Brandie - Indy
> Dodie - Indy
> 
> Brandie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> Dodie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> 
> If I wasn't positive that Brandie is quite a bit younger than me, I would ask...
> 
> *Separated at birth?!!!!*





Dodie said:


> OMG! I forgot the most important clue/detail of all!
> We share the same birthday too!!!!



Wow.  That is pretty weird.


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> I married into money and it bites. My father in law is a multi millionaire and the biggest D-bag I've ever met.
> 
> 
> 
> Big  Dodie!!



My FIL is a multi millionaire, but we love him to death.  His kids are a bunch of *****s and my MIL is his second wife so we are his only real family that still talk to him.  Long story..but he is great and loves my kids alot.



maiziezoe said:


> I b00b-dialed my daughters pediatrician the other day. The receptionist called me and asked if everything was okay... I had NO idea what she was talking about until I checked my history. My phone was in my shirt pocket.



umm.....



scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little tipsy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diet Coke and 99 Cherries...



Atta girl!  Get that tolerance built up.



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin'. Not much posting last night.



Hey Paul, I was out last night and hunting all day.  Just got caught up.


----------



## LMO429

Cruise Anxiety Confession Time

I am very much looking forward to the cruise but as it is getting closer I am having major anxiety about how much I will feel the ship rock, especially at night.  Our cabin is in the middle of the ship on deck 7, and I am realistic to the fact that the boat does move and we will feel some sort of rockiness but I have to admit the last cruise I went on (Norweign Dawn out of NYC) I was miserable at night completely anxiety stricken because I would freak out with every movement and swore I would never cruise again..... I have never gotten seasickness (knock wood) so that is not the issue...anyway I did get a prescription of ambien and xanax from my doctor and I will take it as a last resort..but overall how bad is it going to be, my mother keeps telling me the water is much less rocky when you do not leave out of the port from NYC....confession over!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Brandie - 5'4
> Dodie - 5'4
> 
> Brandie - red hair
> Dodie - red hair
> 
> Brandie - Indy
> Dodie - Indy
> 
> Brandie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> Dodie - can't swim (and doesn't float - panics instead)
> 
> If I wasn't positive that Brandie is quite a bit younger than me, I would ask...
> 
> *Separated at birth?!!!!*


----------



## crazydisneyman

LMO429 said:


> Cruise Anxiety Confession Time
> 
> I am very much looking forward to the cruise but as it is getting closer I am having major anxiety about how much I will feel the ship rock, especially at night.  Our cabin is in the middle of the ship on deck 7, and I am realistic to the fact that the boat does move and we will feel some sort of rockiness but I have to admit the last cruise I went on (Norweign Dawn out of NYC) I was miserable at night completely anxiety stricken because I would freak out with every movement and swore I would never cruise again..... I have never gotten seasickness (knock wood) so that is not the issue...anyway I did get a prescription of ambien and xanax from my doctor and I will take it as a last resort..but overall how bad is it going to be, my mother keeps telling me the water is much less rocky when you do not leave out of the port from NYC....confession over!



We love to sleep on the ship.  I have always loved the rocking.  The rocking is gentle especially this time of year since it is before hurricane season.

I hope that you have a relaxing cruise.  Maybe try swinging in a hmock before you go could help you feel more comforatble on the ship.

Just a thought.


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> This is not true on Disney Cruises.  You will always be on local time with the Disney sailings.



That's crazy! It is so much easier not to change! Say you start in Miami go to 
St. Thomas 1 hour ahead, then go to Bahamas I think your going back an hour, then I'm coming from two hours behind to start with!

This may be one thing I wouldn't like if I was to take a 7 day cruise. 
My last cruise was 8 nights and 5 different islands.


----------



## aspen37

LMO429 said:


> Cruise Anxiety Confession Time
> 
> I am very much looking forward to the cruise but as it is getting closer I am having major anxiety about how much I will feel the ship rock, especially at night.  Our cabin is in the middle of the ship on deck 7, and I am realistic to the fact that the boat does move and we will feel some sort of rockiness but I have to admit the last cruise I went on (Norweign Dawn out of NYC) I was miserable at night completely anxiety stricken because I would freak out with every movement and swore I would never cruise again..... I have never gotten seasickness (knock wood) so that is not the issue...anyway I did get a prescription of ambien and xanax from my doctor and I will take it as a last resort..but overall how bad is it going to be, my mother keeps telling me the water is much less rocky when you do not leave out of the port from NYC....confession over!





crazydisneyman said:


> We love to sleep on the ship.  I have always loved the rocking.  The rocking is gentle especially this time of year since it is before hurricane season.
> 
> I hope that you have a relaxing cruise.  Maybe try swinging in a hmock before you go could help you feel more comforatble on the ship.
> 
> Just a thought.



I'm like Chris, I love the rocking. I sleep better on the cruise. I feel like I'm being rocked to sleep.
Good Luck! I hope you sleep better on this cruise.


----------



## cocowum

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  We've gotten nothing despite a quick anniversary trip next month.  I wonder if its because we are staying at VWL on points?


Here's the email. We only received these for our cash ressies. 







Launchpad11B said:


> We're watching Dead Man's Chest today! Disney movies are a regular activity around here. *We just received 7 more in the mail yesterday! *


 They were supposed to be for Jennie's Easter basket!  



ragtopday said:


> OK, I don't know if anyone has any recent experience, but throwing this out there anyway....
> 
> I applied for my 5 yo daughter's passport on Feb 25th (we are going on a family cruise in August), and the postal worker who took the application said processing is taking 2-3 weeks.
> 
> About a week later they cashed my check, so I know they got it. But over a month later I still have not received her passport! I've checked online several times, but information is always not available. I could call, but it's not urgent, except for the fact that one of the documents I had to send (her certificate of citizenship) is not replaceable!!
> 
> Has anyone applied for a new passport recently who could share their timeline?
> 
> TIA!


I was talking to the lady at the PO and she said the turn around time is now 4-6 weeks. 



Madi100 said:


> We do the Disney Movie Rewards, and I have saved our points for quite awhile.  I thought I would share with everyone what I got, because I think it's a decent deal.  For 400 points you can get skinit covers for you phones, ipods, or small electronic device.  I think that's a pretty decent deal, because they cost $15.  They also have laptop skins for 800 points.  But, I'm thinking I want to hunt down a picture of my own.  Maybe Jeff has a great picture of the Disney Wonder he can share with me (hint, hint)   Or a great one of the castle.



Here's what we are saving up for. Paul's favorite character. 







kab407 said:


> Have one for me Alicia!


It was so yummy!  Even if Paul was grumpy about it. Paul---> Me--->



scarlett873 said:


> You can post a pic to FB!



Thanks for the tip, even if I was too sloshed to figure it out! 



OKW Lover said:


> In the Facebook application on your iPhone, touch the camera in the upper right portion of the screen.  On the pop-up menu, touch "Choose Existing Photo" and then navigate to the picture you want to upload.


Thanks Jeff! Good to know for next time. 


ADP said:


> Have fun Alicia!
> 
> We're off to go see Monsters vs Aliens in a few with eight, 8 & 9 year old girls.  Should be interesting.



Have a blast Aaron!!!! And Happy Birthday Anna! 



chirurgeon said:


> MMMMMM, mudslide. Yummy. .  Unfortunately, I am allergic to kahlua.  I miss it.
> 
> Kim


 



firsttimemom said:


> Oh, that mudslide sounds sooooo goooood!  Other than facebook, the only way I know is to email your pic to someone and have them post it. There HAS to be an easier way!



Someone needs to event a better way! Oh Don...



Well, we had a fun afternoon. We went to Friday's, then Barnes and Noble to check out the new D23 mag. I found a cute bathing suit at Macy's. Then Paul and Jennie went to Friendly's for ice cream while I shopped at Sephora  and VS.  Great day!


----------



## LMO429

Is anyone else having trouble with the waltdisneyworld .com site?  No matter how many times i request a password change I keep getting an error

I can however log onto disneycruise website with no problem...what am i doing wrong?


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Someone needs to event a better way! Oh Don...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we had a fun afternoon. We went to Friday's, then Barnes and Noble to check out the new D23 mag. I found a cute bathing suit at Macy's. Then Paul and Jennie went to Friendly's for ice cream while I shopped at Sephora  and VS.  Great day!



What are you trying to post?  You took a photo with your iPhone and want to post it on the DIS or on facebook?  The quickest way is to upload it to facebook and then post a link on the DIS.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> What are you trying to post?  You took a photo with your iPhone and want to post it on the DIS or on facebook?  The quickest way is to upload it to facebook and then post a link on the DIS.



Thanks Don!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Thanks Don!



You have the facebook app for you iphone right?


----------



## ADP

*HELP!!!! * I'm being attacked by 8 kids!


----------



## kab407

adp said:


> *help!!!! * i'm being attacked by 8 kids!



1-800-cocktail


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> *HELP!!!! * I'm being attacked by 8 kids!



Cookies...bake cookies....that'll slow'em down


----------



## winotracy

aspen37 said:


> That's crazy! It is so much easier not to change! Say you start in Miami go to
> St. Thomas 1 hour ahead, then go to Bahamas I think your going back an hour, then I'm coming from two hours behind to start with!
> 
> This may be one thing I wouldn't like if I was to take a 7 day cruise.
> My last cruise was 8 nights and 5 different islands.



Were they all in different time zones?  During daylight savings time there is no change.  The advantage to this is you don't have to worry about the time on the ship when you are on an island.  I have heard many stories about people checking the local time and getting back to the ship an hour late.


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> 1-800-cocktail





dpuck1998 said:


> Cookies...bake cookies....that'll slow'em down


Great suggestions!  Thankfully, it was the pizza that slowed them down......For now.  
My wife Kim wants them to paint their nails.  I'm not so sure about that idea.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> You have the facebook app for you iphone right?


Yep. Next time I'm out boozing it up, I'll know what to do. 


ADP said:


> *HELP!!!! * I'm being attacked by 8 kids!



 Sounds like fun!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Yep. Next time I'm out boozing it up, I'll know what to do.
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!



Atta girl!  Between you and BrandiE you should have a nice tolerance built up for the cruise!


----------



## crazydisneyman

ADP said:


> Great suggestions!  Thankfully, it was the pizza that slowed them down......For now.
> My wife Kim wants them to paint their nails.  I'm not so sure about that idea.



Pizza is good.

Tell them that you are taking them to WDW.  That will calm them down. 

Is this a sleep over for girls?

What do girls do on a sleep over, I need to be prepared with Ginny when she is that age.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Atta girl!  Between you and BrandiE you should have a nice tolerance built up for the cruise!



That's what I was trying to tell Paul!  He wasn't having it though!


----------



## DVCsince02

Alicia, you can also e-mail the pic directly to your photobucket account and then post the photo that way.

Yay - My power is back on!!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> That's what I was trying to tell Paul!  He wasn't having it though!



Why doesn't Paul like you to drink?


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia, you can also e-mail the pic directly to your photobucket account and then post the photo that way.
> 
> Yay - My power is back on!!



<----power's on smile.


----------



## ADP

crazydisneyman said:


> Pizza is good.
> 
> Tell them that you are taking them to WDW.  That will calm them down.
> 
> Is this a sleep over for girls?
> 
> What do girls do on a sleep over, I need to be prepared with Ginny when she is that age.


No..No..The only Disney World they are getting is Comcast on-demand if they so desire.  

Yea...This is a sleep over.  Hopefully, they will paint nails.  Kim has some games lined up to play.  I'm fairly new to this as well.  I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP, Any craft project or movie will slow them down.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Why doesn't Paul like you to drink?



He says I have absolutely no sense when I drink. The little bit of control (emotional) I have goes right out the window! 


What can I say, I feel things deeply!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> He says I have absolutely no sense when I drink. The little bit of control (emotional) I have goes right out the window!
> 
> 
> What can I say, I feel things deeply!!!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> No..No..The only Disney World they are getting is Comcast on-demand if they so desire.
> 
> Yea...This is a sleep over.  Hopefully, they will paint nails.  Kim has some games lined up to play.  I'm fairly new to this as well.  I'll let you know what happens.



I remember those days Aaron.  Have fun. Hopefully, you'll be able to get some sleep tonight...


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> ADP, Any craft project or movie will slow them down.


I worship your opinion considering your experience!   Thanks Jen.   



cocowum said:


> I remember those days Aaron.  Have fun. Hopefully, you'll be able to get some sleep tonight...


I hope so.  Although my chances of being awaken in the middle of the night are much higher....Like 7X greater than before.


----------



## crazydisneyman

ADP said:


> No..No..The only Disney World they are getting is Comcast on-demand if they so desire.
> 
> Yea...This is a sleep over.  Hopefully, they will paint nails.  Kim has some games lined up to play.  I'm fairly new to this as well.  I'll let you know what happens.



How about a High School Musical marathon.  That way they are basically in one place and they are occupied.  Then throughout the night you and Kim can pop in and surprise them food!  

Heck, you can always stop by my house and surprise us with food.


----------



## ADP

crazydisneyman said:


> Heck, you can always stop by my house and surprise us with food.


I might have been a pizza delivery guy in a previous life.

By the way...This signed T-Shirt thing is out of control.  Over $1000 after 12 hours.  Incredible!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

firsttimemom said:


> If you're going to snorkel, they recommend you do it first thing bcs as the day goes on and there are more people in the water, so much sand gets stirred up that you can't really see anything.



Geez, and I always heard it was because the sharks get hungrier as the day wears on....


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Not sure how much drunk posting I did last night.
> 
> I'm way behind in posts thanks to Roy Orbison, 8 beers + ? double Sambuca on the rocks.
> 
> Coffee =





chirurgeon said:


> Good morning.  Cleaning day here.  We have Easter dinner for the family, so we need to clean the kitchen today.  Next week the rest of the house.  And since Todd isn't here to do it (Hopefully the computer is OK)
> 
> 43 Days Until Fun on a Boat and Escapades on a Bus
> 
> and
> 
> 42 Days Until Some Very Muddy Friends
> 
> Kim



I always say I don't feel for the ones who inflict on themselves.
However I feel for you George!
Sambuca has gotten me good a couple of times in the past.
I just can't get past that to drink it anymore.
Hopefully you are feeling better now! 

Kim you did a wonderful job this morning of standing in for Todd.
Keep it up!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

crazydisneyman said:


> Pizza is good.
> 
> Tell them that you are taking them to WDW.  That will calm them down.
> 
> Is this a sleep over for girls?
> 
> What do girls do on a sleep over, I need to be prepared with Ginny when she is that age.





ADP said:


> No..No..The only Disney World they are getting is Comcast on-demand if they so desire.
> 
> Yea...This is a sleep over.  Hopefully, they will paint nails.  Kim has some games lined up to play.  I'm fairly new to this as well.  I'll let you know what happens.


Drama.  It's girls.  There's giggling, there's laughing (for no apparent reason), then someone always needs to go home.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia, you can also e-mail the pic directly to your photobucket account and then post the photo that way.
> 
> Yay - My power is back on!!



yikes! Did you have storms? We've just had a gray drizzle-y day here.


----------



## firsttimemom

UrsulasShadow said:


> Drama.  It's girls.  There's giggling, there's laughing (for no apparent reason), then someone always needs to go home.



OMG-that's every sleepover we've ever had....


----------



## DVCsince02

firsttimemom said:


> yikes! Did you have storms? We've just had a gray drizzle-y day here.



No, just seems to happen a lot lately.  Luckily it was only an hour this time.



*QUESTION*

When are the fireworks on our cruise?  Pirate night?


----------



## firsttimemom

let me amend that- it's every GIRL sleepover we've ever had. We've never had problems w/ the boy. He's got 2 friends over tonight. They were going to watch the kids choice awards but I think they're having nerf gun wars instead. They'll play the wii until 12 or so and that will be that.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> No, just seems to happen a lot lately.  Luckily it was only an hour this time.
> 
> 
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> When are the fireworks on our cruise?  Pirate night?



yes- and they're SPECTACULAR!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Have fun Alicia!
> 
> We're off to go see Monsters vs Aliens in a few with eight, 8 & 9 year old girls.  Should be interesting.




Good luck to you!
Here's hoping you come home with your sanity intact!


----------



## Dodie

I'm looking forward to the fireworks. When we took our 7-day Eastern cruise (years ago) they didn't do this.  Then we did a 3 night - and they never did them on the 3 nighters. So this will be something we get to experience for the first time.  I can't imagine how neat that will be.

Practically the whole time you cruise, at night in the distance, you can see other cruise ships lit up far away on the horizon. That's beautiful too.  I can't imagine fireworks over the water.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> That's crazy! It is so much easier not to change! Say you start in Miami go to
> St. Thomas 1 hour ahead, then go to Bahamas I think your going back an hour, then I'm coming from two hours behind to start with!
> 
> This may be one thing I wouldn't like if I was to take a 7 day cruise.
> My last cruise was 8 nights and 5 different islands.



On my 7 night Western Caribbean Disney cruise there was one time change.  They reminded us to turn our clocks/watches back one hour before going to bed.  And then on the way back we turned them ahead one hour before bed.  This way the ship's time was the same as the islands time.  I don't remember it being confusing in any way.  It was my first cruise ever and I didn't have any problems.  As far as I know there will not be any time changes on our cruise as we are only going to the Bahamas.


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> I always say I don't feel for the ones who inflict on themselves.
> However I feel for you George!
> Sambuca has gotten me good a couple of times in the past.
> I just can't get past that to drink it anymore.
> Hopefully you are feeling better now!
> 
> Kim you did a wonderful job this morning of standing in for Todd.
> Keep it up!



Thank you, Katherine

Kim °o°


----------



## Dodie

Countdown alert: *Six weeks from right now *(10:10 p.m. EST) we will be on the beach at Disney's Polynesian Resort watching the WISHES fireworks with "a few" of our best DIS friends!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Countdown alert: *Six weeks from right now *(10:10 p.m. EST) we will be on the beach at Disney's Polynesian Resort watching the WISHES fireworks with "a few" of our best DIS friends!


Woo!  Woo!


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> OMG! I forgot the most important clue/detail of all!
> We share the same birthday too!!!!



Eeerie!!


----------



## crazydisneyman

ADP said:


> Woo!  Woo!



Are you still alive or have the girls taken over the house?


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Countdown alert: *Six weeks from right now *(10:10 p.m. EST) we will be on the beach at Disney's Polynesian Resort watching the WISHES fireworks with "a few" of our best DIS friends!




woo hoo!!! DH and I were just talking about where we're going to have dinner. We have ressies for Kona but he suggested Jiko (he loooved it when we were there in Oct; I thought it was just ok). I fired back w/ narcoosees based on John and Kevin's experiences. 6 weeks can't come fast enough!


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> My FIL is a multi millionaire, but we love him to death.  His kids are a bunch of *****s and my MIL is his second wife so we are his only real family that still talk to him.  Long story..but he is great and loves my kids alot.
> 
> Perhaps that is what makes my FIL a D-Bag. He does not acknowledge my 2 year old daughter.... at all. He and his wife forgot her birthday last month. Completely forgot. He remembers my son but I think that is only because we named him after FIL. It's a sad story.





LMO429 said:


> Cruise Anxiety Confession Time
> 
> I am very much looking forward to the cruise but as it is getting closer I am having major anxiety about how much I will feel the ship rock, especially at night.  Our cabin is in the middle of the ship on deck 7, and I am realistic to the fact that the boat does move and we will feel some sort of rockiness but I have to admit the last cruise I went on (Norweign Dawn out of NYC) I was miserable at night completely anxiety stricken because I would freak out with every movement and swore I would never cruise again..... I have never gotten seasickness (knock wood) so that is not the issue...anyway I did get a prescription of ambien and xanax from my doctor and I will take it as a last resort..but overall how bad is it going to be, my mother keeps telling me the water is much less rocky when you do not leave out of the port from NYC....confession over!



I am having anxiety about the same thing. I have baaaad motion sickness (I get sick playing video games). So does my 2 year old. I worry about the drive down there and the ship. *sigh*


----------



## ADP

crazydisneyman said:


> Are you still alive or have the girls taken over the house?


I'm still alive!  Things are finally settling down.  Phew!  Getting in a few posts when I can.


----------



## Madi100

Evening all.  I learned something tonight.  I'm quite the cheap date.  Wait, I already knew that.  James and I went to a Thai restaurant, where I had a yummy supper of Mongolian Chicken, but only ate the rice, onion, and sauce.  Then he took me to the martini bar.  I had the cocotini (yummy!!!!) and then I had the Mississippi Mud (yummy).  One of them has me feeling quite, um, easy going tonight.  I couldn't walk a straight line right now if my Disney cruise depended on it.


----------



## Madi100

Do you suppose that the new Hannah Montana movie will be playing on the ship in May?  I know some of you might not think it would be any big deal, but my DD's would love it.  (and I bet Kevin would too)


----------



## scarlett873

firsttimemom said:


> woo hoo!!! DH and I were just talking about where we're going to have dinner. We have ressies for Kona but he suggested Jiko (he loooved it when we were there in Oct; I thought it was just ok). I fired back w/ narcoosees based on John and Kevin's experiences. 6 weeks can't come fast enough!


DH and I, along with Jen and her DH, have ADR's for Narcoosees the night of the Poly meet!


----------



## scarlett873

Can I just say that I have the BEST DH ever???? 





He willingly watched Twilight with me!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Evening all.  I learned something tonight.  I'm quite the cheap date.  Wait, I already knew that.  James and I went to a Thai restaurant, where I had a yummy supper of Mongolian Chicken, but only ate the rice, onion, and sauce.  Then he took me to the martini bar.  I had the cocotini (yummy!!!!) and then I had the Mississippi Mud (yummy).  One of them has me feeling quite, um, easy going tonight.  I couldn't walk a straight line right now if my Disney cruise depended on it.




I'll see your 'cheap date' reputation and raise it. I had 2 homemade diet cranberry and vodkas. Heavy on the vodka bcs we were trying to finish a bottle.  Feeling a bit easy going myself.

So what was wrong with the chicken in the mongolian chicken?


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Can I just say that I have the BEST DH ever????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He willingly watched Twilight with me!!



DH watched with me last weekend. I think he likes better than me.  I liked the book better.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Can I just say that I have the BEST DH ever????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He willingly watched Twilight with me!!



What a great DH.  James took our girls to see that movie in the theater.  It was before I had half a clue that I liked Twilight.  He watched it on DVD with me on Sunday.  We have redcorated our bedroom this week; the motif is feathers.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Can I just say that I have the BEST DH ever????
> 
> He willingly watched Twilight with me!!



wow! the Sex and the City movie was on HBO tonight. I didn't have the nerve to ask DH to watch it w/ me.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> I'll see your 'cheap date' reputation and raise it. I had 2 homemade diet cranberry and vodkas. Heavy on the vodka bcs we were trying to finish a bottle.  Feeling a bit easy going myself.
> 
> So what was wrong with the chicken in the mongolian chicken?




Well, I usually get beef, and the chicken just didn't taste right.  Everything else tasted right, so I just left the chicken for James to eat tomorrow.

I lied.  I guess I'm not a cheap date.  My two drinks cost $15.  Our martini bar stop cost more than our supper.  But, I'm a cheap date that it only took two drinks to make me feel stupid.  Emilie really impressed me tonight too with her abilities to make her tummy do the wave.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> We have redcorated our bedroom this week; the motif is feathers.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> wow! the Sex and the City movie was on HBO tonight. I didn't have the nerve to ask DH to watch it w/ me.



James used to watch all of Sex and the City with me.  Anything that talks about sex, he's in for.


----------



## DLBDS

firsttimemom said:


> wow! the Sex and the City movie was on HBO tonight. I didn't have the nerve to ask DH to watch it w/ me.



I'm DVRing it right now.


----------



## sandyh67

Hey everybody- needed to tell all my cyber peeps- 
DH and I just returned from a fundraising dinner a dear friend puts on every year in memory of her daughter whom I cared for in the NICU - anyway- we go each year and buy lots of tickets as it supports a wonderful cause not caring whether we win anything, and we usually dont, we have really terrible luck.
Sooooo-this year we did amazing and I won $300 in lia sophia jewelery! AND some great cutlery as well as some signed NFL picture for Jim which he was so excited about- Ok he is telling me it is steve Young of the 49ers- what do I know I really am NOT a football fan, but he is really thrilled- 
Yea!


----------



## Madi100

sandyh67 said:


> Hey everybody- needed to tell all my cyber peeps-
> DH and I just returned from a fundraising dinner a dear friend puts on every year in memory of her daughter whom I cared for in the NICU - anyway- we go each year and buy lots of tickets as it supports a wonderful cause not caring whether we win anything, and we usually dont, we have really terrible luck.
> Sooooo-this year we did amazing and I won $300 in lia sophia jewelery! AND some great cutlery as well as some signed NFL picture for Jim which he was so excited about- Ok he is telling me it is steve Young of the 49ers- what do I know I really am NOT a football fan, but he is really thrilled-
> Yea!



Are you a NICU nurse?  My DD11 was a preemie.  she spent 7 weeks in the NICU.  She was born 3 1/2 months early.  2 pounds

Good for you on your winnings.  My sister sells Lia Sophia jewelry.  Cute stuff.


----------



## sandyh67

Madi100 said:


> Are you a NICU nurse?  My DD11 was a preemie.  she spent 7 weeks in the NICU.  She was born 3 1/2 months early.  2 pounds
> 
> Good for you on your winnings.  My sister sells Lia Sophia jewelry.  Cute stuff.



I was a NICU nurse for 15 years- a piece of my heart will always be there, I went back to school and got my masters in nursing specializing in midwifery- so now I deliver babies for a living, some of the drs call me a Med wife because of my NICU background- 
7 weeks in the NICU is a long time- my friend now does her fundraisers to help families via social work dept knowing how difficult it is on families.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> *HELP!!!! * I'm being attacked by 8 kids!





kab407 said:


> 1-800-cocktail





dpuck1998 said:


> Cookies...bake cookies....that'll slow'em down





ADP said:


> Great suggestions!  Thankfully, it was the pizza that slowed them down......For now.
> My wife Kim wants them to paint their nails.  I'm not so sure about that idea.








DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia, you can also e-mail the pic directly to your photobucket account and then post the photo that way.
> 
> Yay - My power is back on!!



Yeah for power!


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> Were they all in different time zones?  During daylight savings time there is no change.  The advantage to this is you don't have to worry about the time on the ship when you are on an island.  I have heard many stories about people checking the local time and getting back to the ship an hour late.



I haven't heard of people missing the boat because of ship time, but have because of people partying at Carlos 'N Charlie's!
On every cruise to Cozumel that left at midnight there was always at least one person who missed the ship because they lost track of the time partying at Carlos 'N Charlie's!


----------



## DLBDS

sandyh67 said:


> Hey everybody- needed to tell all my cyber peeps-
> DH and I just returned from a fundraising dinner a dear friend puts on every year in memory of her daughter whom I cared for in the NICU - anyway- we go each year and buy lots of tickets as it supports a wonderful cause not caring whether we win anything, and we usually dont, we have really terrible luck.
> Sooooo-this year we did amazing and I won $300 in lia sophia jewelery! AND some great cutlery as well as some signed NFL picture for Jim which he was so excited about- Ok he is telling me it is steve Young of the 49ers- what do I know I really am NOT a football fan, but he is really thrilled-
> Yea!


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Countdown alert: *Six weeks from right now *(10:10 p.m. EST) we will be on the beach at Disney's Polynesian Resort watching the WISHES fireworks with "a few" of our best DIS friends!







Madi100 said:


> Evening all.  I learned something tonight.  I'm quite the cheap date.  Wait, I already knew that.  James and I went to a Thai restaurant, where I had a yummy supper of Mongolian Chicken, but only ate the rice, onion, and sauce.  Then he took me to the martini bar.  I had the cocotini (yummy!!!!) and then I had the Mississippi Mud (yummy).  One of them has me feeling quite, um, easy going tonight.  I couldn't walk a straight line right now if my Disney cruise depended on it.



Everyone seems to be enjoying adult beverages this weekend. 



ADP said:


> I'm still alive!  Things are finally settling down.  Phew!  Getting in a few posts when I can.



I'm happy you survived.



firsttimemom said:


> wow! the Sex and the City movie was on HBO tonight. I didn't have the nerve to ask DH to watch it w/ me.





DLBDS said:


> I'm DVRing it right now.



I DVRed it also.



sandyh67 said:


> Hey everybody- needed to tell all my cyber peeps-
> DH and I just returned from a fundraising dinner a dear friend puts on every year in memory of her daughter whom I cared for in the NICU - anyway- we go each year and buy lots of tickets as it supports a wonderful cause not caring whether we win anything, and we usually dont, we have really terrible luck.
> Sooooo-this year we did amazing and I won $300 in lia sophia jewelery! AND some great cutlery as well as some signed NFL picture for Jim which he was so excited about- Ok he is telling me it is steve Young of the 49ers- what do I know I really am NOT a football fan, but he is really thrilled-
> Yea!


----------



## aspen37

Mary Jo from the Disney correspondents podcast show has a review of a 3 day Wonders cruise from 2003. She has lots of pics. Here is the link.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=454845


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning everyone. I bet in six weeks from right now, I will be awake in my bed at the Dolphin. I will be far too excited to sleep!!!

42 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"

41 Days until there's gonna be some Muddy DIS'ers!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Good Sunday morning everyone! 6 Weeks! Wow, it's really coming up fast!!


----------



## kab407

I can't believe 6 more weeks!!!!

You know April is going to fly!

Oh!  Good Morning!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> I can't believe 6 more weeks!!!!
> 
> You know April is going to fly!
> 
> Oh!  Good Morning!



I'm double looking forward to this. One, because it's the pod cast cruise and I'll get to meet all of you guys. Two, I need a vacation bad. Any vacation. Lots of stressful times at work these days. *6 weeks*! WOOT!


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> I can't believe 6 more weeks!!!!
> 
> You know April is going to fly!
> 
> Oh!  Good Morning!


----------



## OKW Lover

We'll be at the sail away party in just six weeks!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm double looking forward to this. One, because it's the pod cast cruise and I'll get to meet all of you guys. Two, I need a vacation bad. Any vacation. Lots of stressful times at work these days. *6 weeks*! WOOT!



Same here Paul. I'm looking forward to this cruise and finally meeting everyone. I really need a vacation.  Every time I try to take a day off, someone does something to change those plans.  Also, I'm looking forward to seeing 6 muddy guys doing a good thing for a great cause!



winotracy said:


>



Oh come on!  Admit it.  You can't wait to see all of us, together, in one confined place, for 4 days!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning everyone. I bet in six weeks from right now, I will be awake in my bed at the Dolphin. I will be far too excited to sleep!!!



Hey- if you're in the room next to us just keep it down! I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> Everyone seems to be enjoying adult beverages this weekend.




Can't say that I'm enjoying it too much this morning...


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Oh come on!  Admit it.  You can't wait to see all of us, together, in one confined place, for 4 days!



I'm referring to how little time is left and how much I have to do!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> I'm referring to how little time is left and how much I have to do!



phew!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone! 



scarlett873 said:


> Can I just say that I have the BEST DH ever????
> 
> He willingly watched Twilight with me!!





spaddy said:


> DH watched with me last weekend. I think he likes better than me.  I liked the book better.



Confession time.  I got it through Netflix and watched it with DW Thursday night. I'm a buff of the horror genre and part of me hoped this movie would deliver at least a little.  Not really. What vampire movie has like 10 vampires in it and doesn't show any teeth?  And no blood to speak of.  Just googly eye contact.  The fight scene with Edward and James was ok. DW really enjoyed it so it was worth it to me. 



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning everyone. I bet in six weeks from right now, I will be awake in my bed at the Dolphin. I will be far too excited to sleep!!!
> 
> 42 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"
> 
> 41 Days until there's gonna be some Muddy DIS'ers!!!!!



Hey Todd. We are all going to be full of it Saturday night. Can't wait. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone! 6 Weeks! Wow, it's really coming up fast!!



Not fast enough. 



winotracy said:


>







kab407 said:


> Same here Paul. I'm looking forward to this cruise and finally meeting everyone. I really need a vacation.  Every time I try to take a day off, someone does something to change those plans.  Also, I'm looking forward to seeing 6 muddy guys doing a good thing for a great cause!



Hi Kath. A week or so off sounds so good to me.  Meeting everyone will be even better.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Can I just say that I have the BEST DH ever????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He willingly watched Twilight with me!!







Madi100 said:


> James used to watch all of Sex and the City with me.  Anything that talks about sex, he's in for.







sandyh67 said:


> Hey everybody- needed to tell all my cyber peeps-
> DH and I just returned from a fundraising dinner a dear friend puts on every year in memory of her daughter whom I cared for in the NICU - anyway- we go each year and buy lots of tickets as it supports a wonderful cause not caring whether we win anything, and we usually dont, we have really terrible luck.
> Sooooo-this year we did amazing and I won $300 in lia sophia jewelery! AND some great cutlery as well as some signed NFL picture for Jim which he was so excited about- Ok he is telling me it is steve Young of the 49ers- what do I know I really am NOT a football fan, but he is really thrilled-
> Yea!



Awesome!

I got to eat lunch with Steve Young once, well kinda, he was right behind me at an Orlando Airport resturant.  Lets just say he wears a lot of makeup and I'm guessing some of that hair spray to cover bald spots.  He looked rough.  Could have been from the 4 kids in tow, but he did have a very cute wife and Nanny.


----------



## georgemoe

Finally finished pilling the cat this morning. We did go to Petco for the Pill Pockets but he would not eat them.  Had to return them for a refund.

Time to go make DW some breakfast. Egg McGeorgemoe sammiches.


----------



## scarlett873

DH watched Twilight with me so i'd quit bugging him about it! 

He would watch SATC with me, but wasn't hooked on it by any means. He did refuse to go and see the movie in the theater with me though. I think he's watched the movie with me since it came out on DVD though. Maybe...I can't remember...

6 weeks...wow...

I did do some cruise shopping last night...I bought Bonine!


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!

I am so tired!! It took me 8 hours to get home yesterday. I hate construction!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning everyone. I have been up since 5 am since my 2 year old decided it was a good time to get up. I did not get to see any Hamster sized snow flakes since we did not get much snow and what we did get happened between midnight and 2 am.

Becky


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> DH watched Twilight with me so i'd quit bugging him about it!
> 
> He would watch SATC with me, but wasn't hooked on it by any means. He did refuse to go and see the movie in the theater with me though. I think he's watched the movie with me since it came out on DVD though. Maybe...I can't remember...
> 
> 6 weeks...wow...
> 
> I did do some cruise shopping last night...I bought Bonine!



 I picked up fresh sunscreen yesterday.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> time to go make dw some breakfast. Egg mcgeorgemoe sammiches.




yum!!!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> :
> I did do some cruise shopping last night...I bought Bonine!



I need to buy some Ginger pills.  I have decided to try them this time.  The Bonine makes me really sleepy.  Almost every medicine makes me sleepy.

I am so excited for the cruise.


----------



## scarlett873

spaddy said:


> I need to buy some Ginger pills.  I have decided to try them this time.  The Bonine makes me really sleepy.  Almost every medicine makes me sleepy.
> 
> I am so excited for the cruise.


I always take the medicine at bedtime. That way I sleep off the sleepy stuff but still have the benefits of the medicine during the day!


----------



## chirurgeon

SIX WEEKS


YIKES.  One side of my brain says, "Why is it so long until this cruise.  We have been waiting over one year and 8 1/2 cruise threads."  The other says, "OMG. I haven't even started the vest I wanted to make for my pirate costume, I haven't started the skirt for my step mom, I have only cut out my fish extender, I haven't done the embroidery on it.  Why did I think I could knit a baby blanket for a baby shower on April 16 and get the rest of the stuff done."

Breathe, Breathe.  The baby blanket is over half way done.  I can knit while the machine works on the embroidery.  I don't absolutely need the vest. I wonder if Judy really wants to dress up for Pirate Night?  But the skirt is easy.  I'll see what happens.

Breathe, Breathe.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Countdown alert: *Six weeks from right now *(10:10 p.m. EST) we will be on the beach at Disney's Polynesian Resort watching the WISHES fireworks with "a few" of our best DIS friends!



Woooooooooooooooot!



firsttimemom said:


> woo hoo!!! DH and I were just talking about where we're going to have dinner. We have ressies for Kona but he suggested Jiko (he loooved it when we were there in Oct; I thought it was just ok). I fired back w/ narcoosees based on John and Kevin's experiences. 6 weeks can't come fast enough!





scarlett873 said:


> DH and I, along with Jen and her DH, have ADR's for Narcoosees the night of the Poly meet!



I was just gonna say that.



Madi100 said:


> What a great DH.  James took our girls to see that movie in the theater.  It was before I had half a clue that I liked Twilight.  He watched it on DVD with me on Sunday.  *We have redcorated our bedroom this week; the motif is feathers*.







firsttimemom said:


> wow! the Sex and the City movie was on HBO tonight. I didn't have the nerve to ask DH to watch it w/ me.



Chris watched it with me last night too.  I saw it with my mom when it came out in the theatres.  He turned to me during an "adult" scene and said, "You watched this with your mom?!?!?!?"



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning everyone. I bet in six weeks from right now, I will be awake in my bed at the Dolphin. I will be far too excited to sleep!!!
> 
> 42 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!"
> 
> 41 Days until there's gonna be some Muddy DIS'ers!!!!!



Repeat, Woooooooooooooot!



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm double looking forward to this. One, because it's the pod cast cruise and I'll get to meet all of you guys. Two, I need a vacation bad. Any vacation. Lots of stressful times at work these days. *6 weeks*! WOOT!



I need a vacation so bad it isn't funny.  I've had my fill of staying with the kids and need a break.



georgemoe said:


> Finally finished pilling the cat this morning. We did go to Petco for the Pill Pockets but he would not eat them.  Had to return them for a refund.



Darn...


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Woooooooooooooooot!
> 
> Chris watched it with me last night too.  I saw it with my mom when it came out in the theatres.  He turned to me during an "adult" scene and said, "You watched this with your mom?!?!?!?"



And what "adult" scene would that be???


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> And what "adult" scene would that be???



That would be introducing Samantha's neighbor.....


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Chris watched it with me last night too.  I saw it with my mom when it came out in the theatres.  He turned to me during an "adult" scene and said, "You watched this with your mom?!?!?!?"



There is an adult scene?  Maybe I will watch it....


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> SIX WEEKS
> 
> 
> YIKES.  One side of my brain says, "Why is it so long until this cruise.  We have been waiting over one year and 8 1/2 cruise threads."  The other says, "OMG. I haven't even started the vest I wanted to make for my pirate costume, I haven't started the skirt for my step mom, I have only cut out my fish extender, I haven't done the embroidery on it.  Why did I think I could knit a baby blanket for a baby shower on April 16 and get the rest of the stuff done."
> 
> Breathe, Breathe.  The baby blanket is over half way done.  I can knit while the machine works on the embroidery.  I don't absolutely need the vest. I wonder if Judy really wants to dress up for Pirate Night?  But the skirt is easy.  I'll see what happens.
> 
> Breathe, Breathe.
> 
> Kim



This is exactly what I'm talking about.  My list is different, but you get the idea!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> There is an adult scene?  Maybe I will watch it....



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> That would be introducing Samantha's neighbor.....


 
I think of this scene every week when I watch Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I think of this scene every week when I watch Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> I think of this scene every week when I watch Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## scarlett873

The Flatties are going to be the death of me...


----------



## Dodie

Good afternoon all.

DH and I are cleaning out the family room today because the new carpet gets installed tomorrow.  What a pain in the butt. Clearing out my whole computer cabinet and the cabinet with the CDs in it.  Yuck.

Have fun without me today. I'll be busy!

*6 weeks from right now (noon-ish EST) we will be at the port, either waiting to board or boarding!*


----------



## maiziezoe

6 weeks!  Wooo Hooo!!  

I woke up to 6 or 7 inches of snow this morning. Very cruel joke mother nature is playing on us. April Fools day isn't until tomorrow, right?

I book almost all of my trip hotels last night and yesterday I bought 5 new outfits!  My new Mickey Mouse luggage is waiting to be filled!!

Today I am going to make a countdown chain (or calendar, I haven't decided) and I am going to sew. I have 4 skirts for the 2 year old, 3 dresses for the 12 year old and a pirate vest for the 2, 4 and 12 year old. Busy busy.  Oh, and I need to get my hubby off my desk top so I can finish my FE gifts and start printing door magnets. We have 4 desk tops and 2 lap tops but he is always on my computer. Annoying.  

6 weeks!!


----------



## katscradle

sandyh67 said:


> Hey everybody- needed to tell all my cyber peeps-
> DH and I just returned from a fundraising dinner a dear friend puts on every year in memory of her daughter whom I cared for in the NICU - anyway- we go each year and buy lots of tickets as it supports a wonderful cause not caring whether we win anything, and we usually dont, we have really terrible luck.
> Sooooo-this year we did amazing and I won $300 in lia sophia jewelery! AND some great cutlery as well as some signed NFL picture for Jim which he was so excited about- Ok he is telling me it is steve Young of the 49ers- what do I know I really am NOT a football fan, but he is really thrilled-
> Yea!





chirurgeon said:


> SIX WEEKS
> 
> 
> YIKES.  One side of my brain says, "Why is it so long until this cruise.  We have been waiting over one year and 8 1/2 cruise threads."  The other says, "OMG. I haven't even started the vest I wanted to make for my pirate costume, I haven't started the skirt for my step mom, I have only cut out my fish extender, I haven't done the embroidery on it.  Why did I think I could knit a baby blanket for a baby shower on April 16 and get the rest of the stuff done."
> 
> Breathe, Breathe.  The baby blanket is over half way done.  I can knit while the machine works on the embroidery.  I don't absolutely need the vest. I wonder if Judy really wants to dress up for Pirate Night?  But the skirt is easy.  I'll see what happens.
> 
> Breathe, Breathe.
> 
> Kim



Yay for the win you guys got this year!
It wonderful to hear when someone wins something. 

Kim slow down you have enough time.
Finish the baby blanket first.
Then finish your FE.
Then the skirt and vest.
If you have already cut out the FE and skirt you have it beat.
As the cutting out is the time consuming part of those jobs.
As for the vest it won't take long at all.
I am rooting for you, you can do this.
Besides I want you to dress up for pirate night.
I am going to dress up, so you should too!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I think of this scene every week when I watch Dancing With The Stars.




That is my favorite scene as well!


----------



## OKW Lover

Dodie said:


> *6 weeks from right now (noon-ish EST) we will be at the port, either waiting to board or boarding!*



At least those of us who survive the bus ride over.


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> Yay for the win you guys got this year!
> It wonderful to hear when someone wins something.
> 
> Kim slow down you have enough time.
> Finish the baby blanket first.
> Then finish your FE.
> Then the skirt and vest.
> If you have already cut out the FE and skirt you have it beat.
> As the cutting out is the time consuming part of those jobs.
> As for the vest it won't take long at all.
> I am rooting for you, you can do this.
> Besides I want you to dress up for pirate night.
> I am going to dress up, so you should too!



Thanks, Katherine.  I appreciate the encouragement.  I think I am going to knit and babysit the embroidery machine this afternoon.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

georgemoe said:


> Time to go make DW some breakfast. Egg McGeorgemoe sammiches.





firsttimemom said:


> yum!!!



Hi Liz. Now it's time for meatloaf sammiches. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Darn...



The good news Jen is he no longer has the cough that started this whole pilling ritual. Vet checkup on Friday will confirm it hopefully.



dpuck1998 said:


> There is an adult scene?  Maybe I will watch it....



If there is one Don I completely missed it.


----------



## tickledtink33

Only 6 weeks til we are cruisin!  WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

Afternoon Everyone!! Fast question from a first time Disney Cruiser....i've heard that the water pressure in the shower in the room is well, not the best....but that you can go and take a shower in the spa/gym/something like that...lol   Has anyone done this?? And do ppl look at you wierd? haha

thanks!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> DH and I are cleaning out the family room today because the new carpet gets installed tomorrow.  What a pain in the butt. Clearing out my whole computer cabinet and the cabinet with the CDs in it.  Yuck.
> 
> Have fun without me today. I'll be busy!
> 
> *6 weeks from right now (noon-ish EST) we will be at the port, either waiting to board or boarding!*





maiziezoe said:


> 6 weeks!  Wooo Hooo!!
> 
> I woke up to 6 or 7 inches of snow this morning. Very cruel joke mother nature is playing on us. April Fools day isn't until tomorrow, right?
> 
> I book almost all of my trip hotels last night and yesterday I bought 5 new outfits!  My new Mickey Mouse luggage is waiting to be filled!!
> 
> Today I am going to make a countdown chain (or calendar, I haven't decided) and I am going to sew. I have 4 skirts for the 2 year old, 3 dresses for the 12 year old and a pirate vest for the 2, 4 and 12 year old. Busy busy.  Oh, and I need to get my hubby off my desk top so I can finish my FE gifts and start printing door magnets. We have 4 desk tops and 2 lap tops but he is always on my computer. Annoying.
> 
> 6 weeks!!





tickledtink33 said:


> Only 6 weeks til we are cruisin!  WOOHOO!!!!


6 Weeks!  Woo!  
On April 1st we can officially say "we set sail next month"!


----------



## winotracy

Addicted to Dopey said:


> Afternoon Everyone!! Fast question from a first time Disney Cruiser....i've heard that the water pressure in the shower in the room is well, not the best....but that you can go and take a shower in the spa/gym/something like that...lol   Has anyone done this?? And do ppl look at you wierd? haha
> 
> thanks!



It's not that bad, but yes you can go and shower in the locker rooms instead if you want.  Some very tall people choose to do this too.


----------



## Madi100

sandyh67 said:


> I was a NICU nurse for 15 years- a piece of my heart will always be there, I went back to school and got my masters in nursing specializing in midwifery- so now I deliver babies for a living, some of the drs call me a Med wife because of my NICU background-
> 7 weeks in the NICU is a long time- my friend now does her fundraisers to help families via social work dept knowing how difficult it is on families.



7 Weeks wasn't too long.  She was born 14 weeks early.  So, I'll take half the time.  After that I always thought I'd like to be a nurse, but motherhood came first and now I'm over that.  



aspen37 said:


> Mary Jo from the Disney correspondents podcast show has a review of a 3 day Wonders cruise from 2003. She has lots of pics. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=454845



Thanks for posting that.



firsttimemom said:


> Can't say that I'm enjoying it too much this morning...



What a lazy morning I've had.  I made pancakes for lunch, because breakfast came and went before I got out of bed.  I read a book this morning.



scarlett873 said:


> I always take the medicine at bedtime. That way I sleep off the sleepy stuff but still have the benefits of the medicine during the day!



Must remember to do this!


dpuck1998 said:


> There is an adult scene?  Maybe I will watch it....



I'm surprised your radar didn't find that out before now.


ADP said:


> 6 Weeks!  Woo!
> On April 1st we can officially say "we set sail next month"!



Yeah!


----------



## Madi100

Tracy, um, did you notice all the multi-quoting I did in that post.  Do I earn a gold star or anything?


----------



## aspen37

Has anyone watched Dhani Tackles The World on the Travel Channel? It's really good.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...

I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...

Any thoughts?


----------



## wishspirit

I will sit here and wait for you all to fight over me! 

Brandie, I would love to be a flattie, but if it's too hard, don't worry about it! All of us who aren't going on the cruise want to be remembered, maybe do something for all the Dis-ers who wished they could be here, who aren't. Maybe a poster with all of our names on or something! (or is that more work?)

I am meant to be thinking of online activities for the virtual cruise, can anyone give me ideas?

(I will stop posting, yet not stop spying, on your thread now! )


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?



I think Jaime and I might be able to bring along a couple!!


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Why am I not surprised?



You'd be concerned if I didn't catch that wouldn't you 



georgemoe said:


> Hi Liz. Now it's time for meatloaf sammiches.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news Jen is he no longer has the cough that started this whole pilling ritual. Vet checkup on Friday will confirm it hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is one Don I completely missed it.



Must not be very good then....I'll skip it.



aspen37 said:


> Has anyone watched Dhani Tackles The World on the Travel Channel? It's really good.



Yea, the first two episodes were quite good.  The other new show with Bridget from Girls Next Door is horrible.  Even her constant lack of clothes isn't enough to make up for the stupidity on that show.  She'd D-U-M-B.



scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?



who do you have in mind?


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Tracy, um, did you notice all the multi-quoting I did in that post.  Do I earn a gold star or anything?



I was thinking that was great until you posted without quoting anything just to point out that you used the multiquote


----------



## scarlett873

wishspirit said:


> I will sit here and wait for you all to fight over me!
> 
> Brandie, I would love to be a flattie, but if it's too hard, don't worry about it! All of us who aren't going on the cruise want to be remembered, maybe do something for all the Dis-ers who wished they could be here, who aren't. Maybe a poster with all of our names on or something! (or is that more work?)
> 
> I am meant to be thinking of online activities for the virtual cruise, can anyone give me ideas?
> 
> (I will stop posting, yet not stop spying, on your thread now! )


SPY!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> I was thinking that was great until you posted without quoting anything just to point out that you used the multiquote



Hahaha..I was thinking the same thing...whoops....wait...I just did it...darn it.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> who do you have in mind?


Not sure yet...i'd have to figure out who isn't going on this cruise... I know that there's a thread started by astrodrummergirl asking to be a flattie...

I was thinking that if I had a list of some folks who were willing to participate, I could start a thread asking for folks who might like to be a flattie...but limit it only to the number of folks that I have offering to bring one along...make sense? Any better ideas? 

And Kate...quit peeking!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Hi Liz. Now it's time for meatloaf sammiches.



OMG- you're KILLING me! I had some lean cuisine pita sandwich thing. I'll bet yours was better.

What's for dinner?


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> There is an adult scene?  Maybe I will watch it....







scarlett873 said:


> The Flatties are going to be the death of me...





scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?





wishspirit said:


> I will sit here and wait for you all to fight over me!
> 
> Brandie, I would love to be a flattie, but if it's too hard, don't worry about it! All of us who aren't going on the cruise want to be remembered, maybe do something for all the Dis-ers who wished they could be here, who aren't. Maybe a poster with all of our names on or something! (or is that more work?)
> 
> I am meant to be thinking of online activities for the virtual cruise, can anyone give me ideas?
> 
> (I will stop posting, yet not stop spying, on your thread now! )





scarlett873 said:


> Not sure yet...i'd have to figure out who isn't going on this cruise... I know that there's a thread started by astrodrummergirl asking to be a flattie...
> 
> I was thinking that if I had a list of some folks who were willing to participate, I could start a thread asking for folks who might like to be a flattie...but limit it only to the number of folks that I have offering to bring one along...make sense? Any better ideas?
> 
> And Kate...quit peeking!



Let me know if you need help.  There are 2 I'd like to do, but not sure if I can get pics.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Addicted to Dopey said:


> Afternoon Everyone!! Fast question from a first time Disney Cruiser....i've heard that the water pressure in the shower in the room is well, not the best....but that you can go and take a shower in the spa/gym/something like that...lol Has anyone done this?? And do ppl look at you wierd? haha
> 
> thanks!


 


winotracy said:


> It's not that bad, but yes you can go and shower in the locker rooms instead if you want. Some very tall people choose to do this too.


 
Just PUH-LEEZ don't do a full-body shave while you're in there!!!



winotracy said:


> I was thinking that was great until you posted without quoting anything just to point out that you used the multiquote


 




dpuck1998 said:


> Hahaha..I was thinking the same thing...whoops....wait...I just did it...darn it.


----------



## scarlett873

Alright...it looks like there is some interest in some podcast cruise Flattie adventures! PM me if you're interested in participating and include names of folks you might like to represent...if you have anyone in mind yet...


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...it looks like there is some interest in some podcast cruise Flattie adventures! PM me if you're interested in participating and include names of folks you might like to represent...if you have anyone in mind yet...



If someone wants to bring me as a flattie, I'm all for it   That way I can be in many places at once


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...it looks like there is some interest in some podcast cruise Flattie adventures! PM me if you're interested in participating and include names of folks you might like to represent...if you have anyone in mind yet...



Let me know what help you need.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> If someone wants to bring me as a flattie, I'm all for it   That way I can be in many places at once


----------



## UrsulasShadow

georgemoe said:


> Finally finished pilling the cat this morning. We did go to Petco for the Pill Pockets but he would not eat them.  Had to return them for a refund.
> 
> Time to go make DW some breakfast. Egg McGeorgemoe sammiches.



Okay, try the Friskies Hairball Remedy treats, Tender variety.  My li'l kitty has to take 2 pills a day, and she's a WITCH to pill.  She hated the pill pockets...too gooey or something for her.  But the Friskies soft treats work pretty well...occasionally she'll spit out the pill, but mostly she eats it right down.

Another variety of soft treats that works really well is the Purina Whisker Lickin's Tender Moments Crab or Salmon flavored.  The cats practically inhale them, and they're smaller (of course, these only work if the pill is small).

Good luck!


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> I think Jaime and I might be able to bring along a couple!!


 
Let me check with Captain Jack...









Ooh... he doesn't look real happy about it... 

Jack, what if I promise not to make you join a conga line this time?









OK - deal?









Yes, I'll buy you a drink...









Shelly - I guess we'll take that as a "yes"...


----------



## scarlett873

tiggerbell said:


> Let me check with Captain Jack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh... he doesn't look real happy about it...
> 
> Jack, what if I promise not to make you join a conga line this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll buy you a drink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly - I guess we'll take that as a "yes"...




This is going to be fun!!! 

Thanks for participating everyone!!!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> You'd be concerned if I didn't catch that wouldn't you
> 
> 
> 
> Must not be very good then....I'll skip it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the first two episodes were quite good.  The other new show with Bridget from Girls Next Door is horrible.  Even her constant lack of clothes isn't enough to make up for the stupidity on that show.  She'd D-U-M-B.
> 
> 
> 
> who do you have in mind?



I was going to watch it On Demand but now I'm thinking it might be a waist of time. It's pretty bad when you think it's not so good, even with the lack of clothing.



scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?





scarlett873 said:


> Alright...it looks like there is some interest in some podcast cruise Flattie adventures! PM me if you're interested in participating and include names of folks you might like to represent...if you have anyone in mind yet...



I'll help out! You can just assign me a Flattie, Brandie.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Let me check with Captain Jack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh... he doesn't look real happy about it...
> 
> Jack, what if I promise not to make you join a conga line this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll buy you a drink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly - I guess we'll take that as a "yes"...





Do you see why I'm sooooooooo looking forward to this trip?!?!?


----------



## DVCsince02

Who are they Jamie?

I have 2 flatties I'd like to make, but getting a pic may be hard.


----------



## scarlett873

aspen37 said:


> I was going to watch it On Demand but now I'm thinking it might be a waist of time. It's pretty bad when you think it's not so good, even with the lack of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll help out! You can just assign me a Flattie, Brandie.


Awwww...I love Bridget's travel show!! But I have a girl-crush on her...


----------



## crazydisneyman

A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?



Sure! I'll do it!


----------



## scarlett873

Are the DL correspondents going on the podcast cruise?


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Awwww...I love Bridget's travel show!! But I have a girl-crush on her...



Well, I decided to watch it and so far it's not bad. Bur Sarah is pretty stupid. I couldn't believe it when she said "What's a moat"!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

tiggerbell said:


> Let me check with Captain Jack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh... he doesn't look real happy about it...
> 
> Jack, what if I promise not to make you join a conga line this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll buy you a drink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly - I guess we'll take that as a "yes"...



OMGosh! Hot coffee just came out my nose. I wasn't expecting that!  Too funny!

I *heart* captain Jack.


----------



## 3guysandagal

crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?



Can't say that has happened to me.
But the next sound I would hear is a cat hitting the wall.

PS...I love cats, it was a joke.....


----------



## aspen37

crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?



OMG!!!
That has never happened to me thank goodness.


----------



## Dodie

Brandie:

I'd be glad to help out with a flattie or two, but I'm not really sure who wants to be a flattie.  Just tell me what you'll need and I'll pitch in.


----------



## Dodie

crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?



In the bedroom in the pre-dawn hours, yes. Actually on me, no, thank goodness!!!!


----------



## crazydisneyman

3guysandagal said:


> Can't say that has happened to me.
> But the next sound I would hear is a cat hitting the wall.
> 
> PS...I love cats, it was a joke.....







aspen37 said:


> OMG!!!
> That has never happened to me thank goodness.



One of my friends told me about this.  He woke up one morning to the hacking sound and then felt something warm on his shoulder.  It was everywhere. 

I just thought of that story when Mindy was talking about cat stuff.  I am not a cat person at all (allergic), so 3guysandagal I hate to say it, but that is something I might do.


----------



## DisNeasler

Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)


----------



## maiziezoe

Look what I saw this afternoon while watching the webcam on the Radisson website.


----------



## aspen37

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



Hi Jeanie! 
We can't wait to meet you too.


----------



## maiziezoe

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



Hi Jeanie!!


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> Look what I saw this afternoon while watching the webcam on the Radisson website.



Thanks Ann! I can't wait to see it for myself! Only six more weeks.


----------



## scarlett873

aspen37 said:


> Well, I decided to watch it and so far it's not bad. Bur Sarah is pretty stupid. I couldn't believe it when she said "What's a moat"!!!


Sara's not very bright, but she's certainly beautiful!


----------



## DVCsince02

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



Welcome Jeanie!



maiziezoe said:


> Look what I saw this afternoon while watching the webcam on the Radisson website.



Very exciting!!!!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Sara's not very bright, but she's certainly beautiful!



She just needs to stop talking. Just sit and look beautiful. 
Well, that was mean.


----------



## scarlett873

aspen37 said:


> She just needs to stop talking. Just sit and look beautiful.
> Well, that was mean.


 She's not on every episode...I'm hoping that Holly joins Bridget on one of her beach adventures!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?




haha we brought along flat "stanleys" with us on one of our last trips to the world....we made a flat alex trebek, and newt gingrich! We got quite a few looks,  but it was great fun


----------



## scarlett873

Addicted to Dopey said:


> haha we brought along flat "stanleys" with us on one of our last trips to the world....we made a flat alex trebek, and newt gingrich! We got quite a few looks,  but it was great fun


We had so much fun with the Flatties at Mousefest in December! We got really odd looks, but we didn't care...there were enough of us to take 'em down if they gave us a hard enough time 

I have to say that the best time we had with the Flatties was in line for Soarin'. Mindy held them up against the wait sign (45 minutes at that point) first. People around us just looked at us like we were NUTS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




And then we put them on the ground against the height stick and everyone around us about died...they thought it was hilarious!


----------



## DVCsince02

Darn ugly shoes.....


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Darn ugly shoes.....


Whine Whine Whine...


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> She's not on every episode...I'm hoping that Holly joins Bridget on one of her beach adventures!



I thought she said she wanted to join her on one of the trips. Hmm I can't remember if she said what country though. 
Croatia was beautiful. I would love to go there one day.


----------



## kab407

I liked my shoes!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> We had so much fun with the Flatties at Mousefest in December! We got really odd looks, but we didn't care...there were enough of us to take 'em down if they gave us a hard enough time
> 
> I have to say that the best time we had with the Flatties was in line for Soarin'. Mindy held them up against the wait sign (45 minutes at that point) first. People around us just looked at us like we were NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we put them on the ground against the height stick and everyone around us about died...they thought it was hilarious!



I want to thank you again for the Flatties. It was so fun to follow along here at home!





DVCsince02 said:


> Darn ugly shoes.....



Jen, you have HUGE FEET!


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> Who are they Jamie?
> 
> I have 2 flatties I'd like to make, but getting a pic may be hard.


 
Those were friends of mine - Theresa and Scott.  They are coming with on my September trip - for real, although I might bring the Flatties too cuz that would be funny!



crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?


 
Um, a dog, but not a cat.



maiziezoe said:


> OMGosh! Hot coffee just came out my nose. I wasn't expecting that! Too funny!
> 
> I *heart* captain Jack.


 
I <3 Captain Jack, too...


----------



## halliesmommy01

I know Nancy (yellowmickeyponchos) is not going. I got to meet her last week when she was in town for her mother's funeral. We had a very nice lunch. 

I can do a flattie or 2. Just let me know who.

Becky


----------



## sandyh67

scarlett873 said:


> Not sure yet...i'd have to figure out who isn't going on this cruise... I know that there's a thread started by astrodrummergirl asking to be a flattie...
> 
> I was thinking that if I had a list of some folks who were willing to participate, I could start a thread asking for folks who might like to be a flattie...but limit it only to the number of folks that I have offering to bring one along...make sense? Any better ideas?
> 
> And Kate...quit peeking!



Brandie- I would be willing to do one, just give me the dimensions and of course a link to a picture of said flattie diser!


----------



## tickledtink33

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



Welcome aboard Jeanie


----------



## tiggerbell

Does anyone have an idea of what time I'd get back to the MCO airport, taking DCL transportation from the ship?  My flight just keeps getting pushed back farther and farther and I think I'm going to need to bring pajamas!


----------



## sandyh67

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



Welcome Jeanie!


----------



## sandyh67

tiggerbell said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what time I'd get back to the MCO airport, taking DCL transportation from the ship?  My flight just keeps getting pushed back farther and farther and I think I'm going to need to bring pajamas!



Fairly early I believe- I know tracy will be able to answer with a more specific time.   Are you alone?   I will have a rental and after dropping Kristen off at the airport I am planning on doing lunch and maybe the disney outlet as my flight does not leave until 3pm.  You are welcome to join me if you like- and ride along in our rental-


----------



## tickledtink33

Count me in to bring a flattie Diser.    I don't have anyone specific in mind.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

does anyone know if there is a designated track for walking in the morning on the ship??  and if so, how long is it?


----------



## kab407

Addicted to Dopey said:


> does anyone know if there is a designated track for walking in the morning on the ship??  and if so, how long is it?



Deck 4 is the walking deck.  3 laps around is one mile.


----------



## shellyminnie

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)




Welcome to the insanity Jeanie!!



tiggerbell said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what time I'd get back to the MCO airport, taking DCL transportation from the ship?  My flight just keeps getting pushed back farther and farther and I think I'm going to need to bring pajamas!



How late is it now?



Addicted to Dopey said:


> does anyone know if there is a designated track for walking in the morning on the ship??  and if so, how long is it?



Are you going on the podcast cruise?


----------



## winotracy

tiggerbell said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what time I'd get back to the MCO airport, taking DCL transportation from the ship?  My flight just keeps getting pushed back farther and farther and I think I'm going to need to bring pajamas!



You'll likely get there between 9 and 10 am.  



shellyminnie said:


> Are you going on the podcast cruise?



He's on page one!


----------



## georgemoe

firsttimemom said:


> OMG- you're KILLING me! I had some lean cuisine pita sandwich thing. I'll bet yours was better.
> 
> What's for dinner?



Herb chicken thighs and wilted garlic spinach. Maybe a side salad. Chicken should be done in about 25 min.


----------



## tiggerbell

sandyh67 said:


> Fairly early I believe- I know tracy will be able to answer with a more specific time. Are you alone? I will have a rental and after dropping Kristen off at the airport I am planning on doing lunch and maybe the disney outlet as my flight does not leave until 3pm. You are welcome to join me if you like- and ride along in our rental-


 
That's very sweet - let me see what Tracy's next answer is... I have the bus booked right now - I like that DCL will take my luggage to AirTran and I won't have to deal with that part!  



shellyminnie said:


> How late is it now?


 
4:12pm - originally 3:31pm.   And I called and they will only switch it to another flight on THE SAME DAY with no charge because they changed the flight time.  



winotracy said:


> You'll likely get there between 9 and 10 am.


 
Really?  Because I could switch to an 11:53am flight with no extra charge, but I wasn't sure and was afraid it would be cutting it too close...


----------



## chirurgeon

I will bring a Flattie.  Has anyone claimed Wishspirit/Katie? If not I will make hers.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> Okay, try the Friskies Hairball Remedy treats, Tender variety.  My li'l kitty has to take 2 pills a day, and she's a WITCH to pill.  She hated the pill pockets...too gooey or something for her.  But the Friskies soft treats work pretty well...occasionally she'll spit out the pill, but mostly she eats it right down.
> 
> Another variety of soft treats that works really well is the Purina Whisker Lickin's Tender Moments Crab or Salmon flavored.  The cats practically inhale them, and they're smaller (of course, these only work if the pill is small).
> 
> Good luck!



Hi Mindy. Thanks for the tip. These pills were huge. I'm going to check out the crab salmon goodies. Sounds like something he might like.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> 4:12pm - originally 3:31pm.   And I called and they will only switch it to another flight on THE SAME DAY with no charge because they changed the flight time.



Well, that stinks!!!


----------



## georgemoe

crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?



Close Chris but I haven't been cat chumed on yet. I pick up my share of hair balls though.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Can't say that has happened to me.
> But the next sound I would hear is a cat hitting the wall.
> 
> PS...*I love cats*, it was a joke.....



Good thing otherwise it was gonna be STEAMROLL.

Hi John!


----------



## cocowum

crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?







DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)






tiggerbell said:


> That's very sweet - let me see what Tracy's next answer is... I have the bus booked right now - I like that DCL will take my luggage to AirTran and I won't have to deal with that part!
> 
> 
> 
> *4:12pm - originally 3:31pm.   And I called and they will only switch it to another flight on THE SAME DAY with no charge because they changed the flight time.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because I could switch to an 11:53am flight with no extra charge, but I wasn't sure and was afraid it would be cutting it too close...



Call back and ask to speak to a supervisor! You should be able to change to the next day, if that's what you want.


----------



## shellyminnie

cocowum said:


> Call back and ask to speak to a supervisor! You should be able to change to the next day, if that's what you want.



What she said!!


----------



## crazydisneyman

cocowum said:


>



I knew some one would like that.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

shellyminnie said:


> Are you going on the podcast cruise?



I am going on the podcast cruise...are you??


----------



## kimisabella

Anyone interested in seeing pics from my sisters bridal shower today???


This is the room all set up






This is the bridal party table






Lainie Kazan did show up and she won the "guess how many pretzels are in the jar" game (my mother is the other woman in the picture)






My girls






My sister - the bride


----------



## shellyminnie

Addicted to Dopey said:


> I am going on the podcast cruise...are you??



Yep . . .  check you pm's!!


----------



## winotracy

tiggerbell said:


> That's very sweet - let me see what Tracy's next answer is... I have the bus booked right now - I like that DCL will take my luggage to AirTran and I won't have to deal with that part!
> 
> 
> 
> 4:12pm - originally 3:31pm.   And I called and they will only switch it to another flight on THE SAME DAY with no charge because they changed the flight time.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Because I could switch to an 11:53am flight with no extra charge, but I wasn't sure and was afraid it would be cutting it too close...



Jaime,

We can cancel your transfers if you want.  You must be on the bus to have DCL take your luggage.  I think you would be ok with an 11:53 flight however.  I have done 11:30 without a problem.  I wouldn't recommend it on a holiday, but with this being a Thursday, you should be ok.  DCL will not take your luggage if the flight is before 11:30 am.


----------



## tickledtink33

tiggerbell said:


> 4:12pm - originally 3:31pm.   And I called and they will only switch it to another flight on THE SAME DAY with no charge because they changed the flight time.





cocowum said:


> :scared1
> 
> Call back and ask to speak to a supervisor! You should be able to change to the next day, if that's what you want.





shellyminnie said:


> What she said!!



Wasn't Aaron able to switch his Airtran flight to another day because there was a flight time change?  Or was this another airline?  

I agree with what Alicia said.


----------



## dis2cruise

photos look great   your kiddies are so cute are they going on the cruise with you too??  Where was the party at??  It  looks really nice

cheryl




kimisabella said:


> Anyone interested in seeing pics from my sisters bridal shower today???
> 
> 
> This is the room all set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bridal party table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lainie Kazan did show up and she won the "guess how many pretzels are in the jar" game (my mother is the other woman in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister - the bride


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Not sure yet...i'd have to figure out who isn't going on this cruise... I know that there's a thread started by astrodrummergirl asking to be a flattie...
> 
> I was thinking that if I had a list of some folks who were willing to participate, I could start a thread asking for folks who might like to be a flattie...but limit it only to the number of folks that I have offering to bring one along...make sense? Any better ideas?
> 
> And Kate...quit peeking!



Dang! You caught me! 



kab407 said:


> I liked my shoes!



I LOVE your shoes!! *cough* hint *cough*



chirurgeon said:


> I will bring a Flattie.  Has anyone claimed Wishspirit/Katie? If not I will make hers.
> 
> Kim



Let the battle for my flattie commence!


----------



## aGoofyMom

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



Welcome!!!




As for dispeptic cats...nope.  Mine has decided to pee off the end of the bed right before we shut off the lights...THAT was a PITA.  Another time, she smashed a glass candle holder at about 1:30 am - I thought someone had come in through the window, then couldn't find anything disturbed at all.  She finally took off out the door and we found it.


----------



## exwdwcm

Welcome aboard Mother- glad you are posting! 

Andrea- what beautiful pics from the shower- love your sister's dress and your girls look so great too!~   hope she had fun.

had my SIL come over to my mom's to cut/color our hair today!  mom also got my DS some mickey crocs!  so cute.   i bought some cruise tolietries today, although i haven't started packing yet.  i'll probably pack clothes later, i might want to wear some of them prior to the cruise, since the weather in TX is getting warm already.  

what night is pirate night on the ship btw?


----------



## tiggerbell

Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...



I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!



*All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> 
> 
> 
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...



Gee thanks!!!! 


But I'm glad you're staying!!!


----------



## kimisabella

dis2cruise said:


> photos look great   your kiddies are so cute are they going on the cruise with you too??  Where was the party at??  It  looks really nice
> 
> cheryl



Cheryl -
thanks, my girls aren't coming on the cruise - it's just the two of us!
The party was at the Sans Souci in Sea Cliff - it's right by Tappens Beach, but unfortunatley the weather stunk today so you couldn't even see the water!


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> I liked my shoes!



Aaaah, show off.



tiggerbell said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what time I'd get back to the MCO airport, taking DCL transportation from the ship?  My flight just keeps getting pushed back farther and farther and I think I'm going to need to bring pajamas!



They are trying to tell you to stay longer.



exwdwcm said:


> What night is pirate night on the ship btw?



Wednesday night.


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> 
> 
> 
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...



See, just what I said.


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> If someone wants to bring me as a flattie, I'm all for it   That way I can be in many places at once




Hey I'll bring Tracy as a flatie!
Can someone make the cutout for me, and don't forget to put a glass 
of wine in one hand and the bottle in the other.


----------



## tickledtink33

tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> 
> 
> 
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...



Awesome!  

Were you able to get your airfare changed?


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> Andrea- what beautiful pics from the shower- love your sister's dress and your girls look so great too!~   hope she had fun.



Thanks Michelle - my sister did have a good time, got LOTS of stuff - and, any dress looks good on her since she's a size 2


----------



## katscradle

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)




Hey welcome! 
Glad you posted! 
Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## tiggerbell

tickledtink33 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Were you able to get your airfare changed?


 
I just paid the stupid fee - but I swear to never fly AirTran again!  

That'll teach 'em!


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> Hey I'll bring Tracy as a flatie!
> Can someone make the cutout for me, and don't forget to put a glass
> of wine in one hand and the bottle in the other.



Yes!!!  Please make it a glass of red - maybe a Chateauneuf du Pape or Petit Sirah?


----------



## winotracy

I need some advice....

I have about 10 people who I don't know their DISboard names.  I also think there are some people with DISboard names that are not posting or listed on page one, but their spouse's name are there.  

I need to get everyone's DISboard name, but I don't want to have to send out a mass email again (ok, I don't care about that, but getting back the responses is the problem LOL).  

Suggestions for how I can get those unknown and spouse and for that matter children's DISboard names without a mass email.  If no one has an idea, be ready for another email from me


----------



## Dodie

tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> 
> 
> 
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...



OOOH! You can sign up for the DATW now!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tracy,
Can moderators look up screen names or real names?


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> OOOH! You can sign up for the DATW now!


 
You do know that one drink in France knocks me out, right?


----------



## chirurgeon

tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> 
> 
> 
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...





Yay.  This is going to be such an AWESOME cruise.  I hope the other people on the cruise are too envious of all of us having such an incredibly good time.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy,
> Can moderators look up screen names or real names?



I'll bet a lot of spouses don't have DIS names, right? Like my non-DISing husband, Phillip? 

I can't think of any way to find all of that out without asking in an e-mail Tracy. Sorry. I'm sure it's no fun sorting through all of those responses and non-responses.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy,
> Can moderators look up screen names or real names?



I believe they can connect screen names to emails but that doesn't help me.  For instance my DH has his own email address and his own DISboard name.  I wouldn't be able to find out who he is on the board if I don't have his email address and I would only have mine on the reservation.  



Dodie said:


> I'll bet a lot of spouses don't have DIS names, right? Like my non-DISing husband, Phillip?
> 
> I can't think of any way to find all of that out without asking in an e-mail Tracy. Sorry. I'm sure it's no fun sorting through all of those responses and non-responses.



That's what I was afraid of.  I figured posting on here wouldn't do much good because there are many people who are going that don't watch this thread.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

winotracy said:


> I need some advice....
> 
> I have about 10 people who I don't know their DISboard names.  I also think there are some people with DISboard names that are not posting or listed on page one, but their spouse's name are there.
> 
> I need to get everyone's DISboard name, but I don't want to have to send out a mass email again (ok, I don't care about that, but getting back the responses is the problem LOL).
> 
> Suggestions for how I can get those unknown and spouse and for that matter children's DISboard names without a mass email.  If no one has an idea, be ready for another email from me



I don't know if this will help at all, but my DH (Steve) is not on Disboards at all. We (our family, but I am the reader/sometimes poster) are collectively known as MrandMissVacation.

Michelle


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> I need some advice....
> 
> I have about 10 people who I don't know their DISboard names.  I also think there are some people with DISboard names that are not posting or listed on page one, but their spouse's name are there.
> 
> I need to get everyone's DISboard name, but I don't want to have to send out a mass email again (ok, I don't care about that, but getting back the responses is the problem LOL).
> 
> Suggestions for how I can get those unknown and spouse and for that matter children's DISboard names without a mass email.  If no one has an idea, be ready for another email from me




Can you send e-mails to only those that are missing information, or their spouse's?


----------



## winotracy

MrandMissVacation said:


> I don't know if this will help at all, but my DH (Steve) is not on Disboards at all. We (our family, but I am the reader/sometimes poster) are collectively known as MrandMissVacation.
> 
> Michelle



I know the majority will be like this.  I just need to make sure I get all DISboard names.


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> Can you send e-mails to only those that are missing information, or their spouse's?



that would actually be more work.


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> that would actually be more work.



Sorry just trying to help.


----------



## DVCsince02

Just pre-paid our gratuities!


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> Sorry just trying to help.



I know and I appreciate it.  I have a list of all email addresses.  To select the ones that I think I need would take more time than selecting them all.  I wouldn't really know who's spouse's have their own IDs or kids too.  I think I'll have no choice but to email you all again.


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> I know and I appreciate it.  I have a list of all email addresses.  To select the ones that I think I need would take more time than selecting them all.  I wouldn't really know who's spouse's have their own IDs or kids too.  I think I'll have no choice but to email you all again.



That's fine!
I love e-mails from you!
It's a highlight in my days..


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> I know and I appreciate it.  I have a list of all email addresses.  To select the ones that I think I need would take more time than selecting them all.  I wouldn't really know who's spouse's have their own IDs or kids too.  I think I'll have no choice but to email you all again.



We love getting emails from you! Send away.


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> I know and I appreciate it.  I have a list of all email addresses.  To select the ones that I think I need would take more time than selecting them all.  I wouldn't really know who's spouse's have their own IDs or kids too.  I think I'll have no choice but to email you all again.



Tracy you will probably be better off to just send the email. Might as well get the process going now and hopefully you get all the responses you need.


----------



## Madi100

So I suppose the day really flies when you don't get out of bed until 11   But, we had a good one none the less.  We went to see Monsters vs. Aliens.  I thought it would be more fun to see the 3D.  DH didn't care until it cost us $40.  After popcorn, $61 to enjoy the show.  It was fun to see it in 3D.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Hey all...just asking the question...don't feel obligated to participate or anything...
> 
> I've got several folks hoping to make Flattie status for this cruise. I've got a few on my list that I had already planned on bringing, but I was just wondering if anyone else would like to participate in bringing Flatties along for the cruise...you can pick the person you'd like to represent of course...
> 
> Any thoughts?




I can do one.  Just let me know who.


----------



## georgemoe

Party on the bus!


----------



## shellyminnie

Jaime and I just booked 2 nights post cruise at ASM!! Pop was not available!!


----------



## DVCsince02

The martini and wine tasting list has been updated.

56 wine tastings
58 martini tastings


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> The martini and wine tasting list has been updated.
> 
> 56 wine tastings
> 58 martini tastings


Bunch o' lushes...


----------



## maiziezoe

kimisabella said:


> Anyone interested in seeing pics from my sisters bridal shower today???
> 
> 
> This is the room all set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bridal party table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lainie Kazan did show up and she won the "guess how many pretzels are in the jar" game (my mother is the other woman in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister - the bride



What a gorgeous room!!  LOVELY!!  Your girls are beautiful! I love the yellow and black dress!!


----------



## scarlett873

I've got quite a list for flattie volunteers now! Thanks!! 

I'll wait until tomorrow just in case I have any additional folks who weren't online in here today before I do anything. I'm thinking that I don't want to post a request to be a flattie thread though. I really like the idea of just surprising folks! That's kinda the whole point of it...at least in my mind anyway. 

So think about the folks who are not joining us on the cruise and let me know if you have any ideas! Once I have both lists, i'll start matching and let you know who you're responsible for...unless you've already named someone specific, of course! 

And we'll figure out the picture thing...if we can't get a picture of the person, then we'll just have to draw one...


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Party on the bus!



I just love those windows!


----------



## maiziezoe

tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> 
> 
> 
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...



 Woooo Hooooo!!!!  



winotracy said:


> I need some advice....
> 
> I have about 10 people who I don't know their DISboard names.  I also think there are some people with DISboard names that are not posting or listed on page one, but their spouse's name are there.
> 
> I need to get everyone's DISboard name, but I don't want to have to send out a mass email again (ok, I don't care about that, but getting back the responses is the problem LOL).
> 
> Suggestions for how I can get those unknown and spouse and for that matter children's DISboard names without a mass email.  If no one has an idea, be ready for another email from me



Sounds like a huge headache. Sorry Tracy! 



scarlett873 said:


> I've got quite a list for flattie volunteers now! Thanks!!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow just in case I have any additional folks who weren't online in here today before I do anything. I'm thinking that I don't want to post a request to be a flattie thread though. I really like the idea of just surprising folks! That's kinda the whole point of it...at least in my mind anyway.
> 
> So think about the folks who are not joining us on the cruise and let me know if you have any ideas! Once I have both lists, i'll start matching and let you know who you're responsible for...unless you've already named someone specific, of course!
> 
> And we'll figure out the picture thing...if we can't get a picture of the person, then we'll just have to draw one...



I'm excited!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey Brandie.... If you have a volunteer available, maybe they can take one of the names I mentioned.  You know the one.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Brandie.... If you have a volunteer available, maybe they can take one of the names I mentioned.  You know the one.



I'll take one, if someone make it for me.


----------



## katscradle




----------



## maiziezoe

I pretty much spent the weekend planning our vacation... booking hotels, trying to decide if I am going to blow off my family for a day at Epcot, checking the kids clothes, etc.

My husband just sat down next to me on the couch and asked....

"IS THIS NORMAL???"

I asked, "is what normal, _dear_?"

He replied, "All this planning. Are all of your Dissers planning too or are you the only _CRAZY_ one?"

A). He said "crazy" like it is a bad thing.

B). I am so far behind in my planning. I tried to explain that many people are far more organized than I.... that I am just starting.  

As I was explaining, I noticed a far-away look in his eyes... much like Homer Simpson when he spots a donut.

He will never get it.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


>


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> I know and I appreciate it.  I have a list of all email addresses.  To select the ones that I think I need would take more time than selecting them all.  I wouldn't really know who's spouse's have their own IDs or kids too.  I think I'll have no choice but to email you all again.



This made me remember I had an email from you I hadn't responded to.  I cleaned more than 700 email from my inbox sorting it all out to make sure there was only one! 




maiziezoe said:


> I pretty much spent the weekend planning our vacation... booking hotels, trying to decide if I am going to blow off my family for a day at Epcot, checking the kids clothes, etc.
> 
> My husband just sat down next to me on the couch and asked....
> 
> "IS THIS NORMAL???"
> 
> I asked, "is what normal, _dear_?"
> 
> He replied, "All this planning. Are all of your Dissers planning too or are you the only _CRAZY_ one?"
> 
> A). He said "crazy" like it is a bad thing.
> 
> B). I am so far behind in my planning. I tried to explain that many people are far more organized than I.... that I am just starting.
> 
> As I was explaining, I noticed a far-away look in his eyes... much like Homer Simpson when he spots a donut.
> 
> He will never get it.




DH just asked me last night - exactly how busy this "vacation" was going to be.  He seemed relieved when I told him he didn't have to take part in anything if he didn't want to.  I pointed out that we haven't booked any excursions for Nassau...only me for parasailing at Castaway Cay - making it a beach day for him...and he could even sleep as late as he wants for our "at sea" day...he is MUCH happier.  Really, I feel like I haven't done any planning at all!

Of course I just started the planning process for the September trip to DLR!  wonder if my DU agent for that trip will be on the cruise?


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> I need some advice....
> 
> I have about 10 people who I don't know their DISboard names.  I also think there are some people with DISboard names that are not posting or listed on page one, but their spouse's name are there.
> 
> I need to get everyone's DISboard name, but I don't want to have to send out a mass email again (ok, I don't care about that, but getting back the responses is the problem LOL).
> 
> Suggestions for how I can get those unknown and spouse and for that matter children's DISboard names without a mass email.  If no one has an idea, be ready for another email from me



Tracy, Judy doesn't have a DisBoard name.  Would you like me to email you her email address?

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> Party on the bus!





firsttimemom said:


> I just love those windows!



Since Dreams is providing our transfers, are we sure it will be the standard Disney Cruise buses?

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Awwww...I love Bridget's travel show!! But I have a girl-crush on her...



noted!


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Since Dreams is providing our transfers, are we sure it will be the standard Disney Cruise buses?
> 
> Kim



Good point Kim. Maybe not.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


>



Congrats on 2000 Katherine.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> noted!


Of everything else posted...this is the post that catches your eye...


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Of everything else posted...this is the post that catches your eye...




Brandie, how long did you make your cord on your tags?


----------



## Madi100

James said he's up for going to the Muddy Buddy.  So, I think we're going to try to make it.  I hope Disney transportation comes through.  How long does this race last and is there a fee to get into Wide World of Sports?


----------



## DisNeasler

shellyminnie said:


> Jaime and I just booked 2 nights post cruise at ASM!! Pop was not available!!



I love the cruise pictures-makes me more excited. Thank-you


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


>


----------



## 3guysandagal

Alright, caught up again!

Anybody here?


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm here, but I'm heading for bed.  Still haven't won the lottery, so I have to go to work in the morning.

Night, John.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

I'm here also John. I'll be going to be pretty soon.


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> I pretty much spent the weekend planning our vacation... booking hotels, trying to decide if I am going to blow off my family for a day at Epcot, checking the kids clothes, etc.
> 
> My husband just sat down next to me on the couch and asked....
> 
> "IS THIS NORMAL???"
> 
> I asked, "is what normal, _dear_?"
> 
> He replied, "All this planning. Are all of your Dissers planning too or are you the only _CRAZY_ one?"
> 
> A). He said "crazy" like it is a bad thing.
> 
> B). I am so far behind in my planning. I tried to explain that many people are far more organized than I.... that I am just starting.
> 
> As I was explaining, I noticed a far-away look in his eyes... much like Homer Simpson when he spots a donut.
> 
> He will never get it.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> I've got quite a list for flattie volunteers now! Thanks!!
> 
> I'll wait until tomorrow just in case I have any additional folks who weren't online in here today before I do anything. I'm thinking that I don't want to post a request to be a flattie thread though. I really like the idea of just surprising folks! That's kinda the whole point of it...at least in my mind anyway.
> 
> So think about the folks who are not joining us on the cruise and let me know if you have any ideas! Once I have both lists, i'll start matching and let you know who you're responsible for...unless you've already named someone specific, of course!
> 
> And we'll figure out the picture thing...if we can't get a picture of the person, then we'll just have to draw one...



Sounds like a plan. We'll draw one!!!


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> Anyone interested in seeing pics from my sisters bridal shower today???
> 
> 
> This is the room all set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bridal party table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lainie Kazan did show up and she won the "guess how many pretzels are in the jar" game (my mother is the other woman in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister - the bride



It looked like a great party. Your girls are very cute.


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> Since Dreams is providing our transfers, are we sure it will be the standard Disney Cruise buses?
> 
> Kim



Not sure, but unlikely.


----------



## Yvet

Hi there i'm back...

Hmmm the last time i checked it was march 26.....(page 70).
I am lazy today so i don't want to read 65 pages...

Is there something happened or mentioned what is important to know???
Thanx.


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> Hi there i'm back...
> 
> Hmmm the last time i checked it was march 26.....(page 70).
> I am lazy today so i don't want to read 65 pages...
> 
> Is there something happened or mentioned what is important to know???
> Thanx.



I don't think you missed anything important.
Tracy is going to send us all an email again because she loves us. 
I got page 100 & post 2000. 
Other than that I can't think of much, boy if that is sad.
I just have to say it's because I just woke up and it's early here.


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning!!
36 more days till WDW!!:yay:


----------



## DVCsince02

*yawn*
Good morning.

This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Oh come on!  Admit it.  You can't wait to see all of us, together, in one confined place, for 4 days!



That way she can control how much we pester her!



firsttimemom said:


> Hey- if you're in the room next to us just keep it down! I need my beauty sleep.



I'll try to refrain from jumping on the beds. Please note that I said I would *try*.



georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Hey Todd. We are all going to be full of it Saturday night. Can't wait.



Full of what George?



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning everyone. I have been up since 5 am since my 2 year old decided it was a good time to get up. I did not get to see any Hamster sized snow flakes since we did not get much snow and what we did get happened between midnight and 2 am.
> 
> Becky



It started snowing yesterday evening. I think we go 'hamster snowflakes'. It was like those ones that you made out of coffee filters in grade school. Freakin' huge!



Madi100 said:


> Tracy, um, did you notice all the multi-quoting I did in that post.  Do I earn a gold star or anything?



Can we say Brown noser?



wishspirit said:


> I will sit here and wait for you all to fight over me!
> 
> Brandie, I would love to be a flattie, but if it's too hard, don't worry about it! All of us who aren't going on the cruise want to be remembered, maybe do something for all the Dis-ers who wished they could be here, who aren't. Maybe a poster with all of our names on or something! (or is that more work?)
> 
> I am meant to be thinking of online activities for the virtual cruise, can anyone give me ideas?
> 
> (I will stop posting, yet not stop spying, on your thread now! )



Spy all you'd like, mademoiselle. (IMO, post too. )



crazydisneyman said:


> A little of topic, but who has woken up to a cat vomitting on them?



I've had cat on my face (I'm allergic, so not good) ...but no vomit.
I've awoken to a dog piddling....


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.



Good luck with that   We only have a 3 day week this week then spring break next week.  My kids all get to go to fun "camps" during the week.  They think is fun and I get rid of them!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Yvet said:


> Hi there i'm back...
> 
> Hmmm the last time i checked it was march 26.....(page 70).
> I am lazy today so i don't want to read 65 pages...
> 
> Is there something happened or mentioned what is important to know???
> Thanx.







katscradle said:


> Good Morning!!
> 36 more days till WDW!!:yay:







DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.



 Oh wait - our spring break has already gone by...!



jeanigor said:


> It started snowing yesterday evening. I think we go 'hamster snowflakes'. It was like those ones that you made out of coffee filters in grade school. Freakin' huge!




And thank you for keeping all that nasty snow to yourself!  It went right around us and kept on going - sorry to anyone in the east!

time for bed.  Night all!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Good Morning!!
> 36 more days till WDW!!:yay:





DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.



Good morning. 



jeanigor said:


> Full of what George?



Cool-Aid ?  



dpuck1998 said:


> Good luck with that   We only have a 3 day week this week then spring break next week.  My kids all get to go to fun "camps" during the week.  They think is fun and I get rid of them!



Hey Don.  Don't you just love the WIN - WIN.


----------



## jeanigor

DisNeasler said:


> Hi, I am posting for the first time.  I have been readding with ya'll and have really enjoy learning about the cruise.  I can;t wait to meet all of you!  I am Jeanie Michelle's mom(exwdwcm)



 to "Fun on a Boat!" So glad you are joining us!!!



DVCsince02 said:


> Darn ugly shoes.....





kab407 said:


> I liked my shoes!



I liked my shoes too. And my shirt was comfortable and breathed well.



tiggerbell said:


> Well, I got on Facebook with Shelly and told her to convince me...  and she did...
> I'M STAYING FOR 2 DAYS AFTER THE CRUISE!!!
> 
> 
> *All complaints should be directed to shellyminnie...









[/IMG]



shellyminnie said:


> Gee thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> But I'm glad you're staying!!!



Any problems and you're the one taking the fall. Sorry.



winotracy said:


> I know and I appreciate it.  I have a list of all email addresses.  To select the ones that I think I need would take more time than selecting them all.  I wouldn't really know who's spouse's have their own IDs or kids too.  I think I'll have no choice but to email you all again.



E-mail from Tracy!!! It always brings good news!!!



georgemoe said:


> Party on the bus!



I figured it would be a chartered bus, not a DCL bus.



shellyminnie said:


> Jaime and I just booked 2 nights post cruise at ASM!! Pop was not available!!



Have fun 'over there'. We'll still be having fun at the DolFUN!



maiziezoe said:


> I pretty much spent the weekend planning our vacation... booking hotels, trying to decide if I am going to blow off my family for a day at Epcot, checking the kids clothes, etc.
> 
> My husband just sat down next to me on the couch and asked....
> 
> "IS THIS NORMAL???"
> 
> I asked, "is what normal, _dear_?"
> 
> He replied, "All this planning. Are all of your Dissers planning too or are you the only _CRAZY_ one?"
> 
> A). He said "crazy" like it is a bad thing.
> 
> B). I am so far behind in my planning. I tried to explain that many people are far more organized than I.... that I am just starting.
> 
> As I was explaining, I noticed a far-away look in his eyes... much like Homer Simpson when he spots a donut.
> 
> He will never get it.



Would you like to show him some spreadsheets?


----------



## jeanigor

*41 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Antics on Buses!"*

*40 Days Until 6 guys are getting muddy for kids!*


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Any problems and you're the one taking the fall. Sorry.


 

Seeing as that was directed at *Shelly *for *my* behavior, I feel so free to be me!!!  Doesn't matter what I say or do, SHELLY TAKES THE FALL!!!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I figured it would be a chartered bus, not a DCL bus.



Did you want me to post a picture of a yellow school bus? I'm sure if you waved a little money at Disney, they would not refuse it.


----------



## scarlett873

tiggerbell said:


> Seeing as that was directed at *Shelly *for *my* behavior, I feel so free to be me!!!  Doesn't matter what I say or do, SHELLY TAKES THE FALL!!!


Beep Beep Beep...look out for that bus!


Poor Shelly...it was nice knowin' ya!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Beep Beep Beep...look out for that bus!
> 
> 
> Poor Shelly...it was nice knowin' ya!



Morning Brandie. 

GKTW eBay shirt is now up to $1,026


----------



## Dodie

Woo hoo! I'm home today. It's new carpet in the family room day today!

Since my computer cabinet is in that room, I'm going to have to disconnect my modem and router before they get here, so I can't even technically "work from home" today (since I won't be able to get online).  I just hope everything works when I reconnect.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.


Good luck Jen.  Next week is our Spring Break and I'll only have 1, and not all the whole time either.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.





dpuck1998 said:


> Good luck with that   We only have a 3 day week this week then spring break next week.  My kids all get to go to fun "camps" during the week.  They think is fun and I get rid of them!





ADP said:


> Good luck Jen.  Next week is our Spring Break and I'll only have 1, and not all the whole time either.



I wish we had Spring Break.  Pittsburgh schools don't seem to have Spring Break.  Even my son's preschool only has Friday and Monday off around Easter.  Spring Break was always my favorite time to go to Florida when I was a kid.  


I made a lot of magnets this weekend.  It took me much longer than I thought it would, but they came out pretty nice.  I can't wait to hang them on my door.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.




Happy Monday!

I know how that feels - my girls have their Spring break in April for a week and a half 

Only 38 more days 'til we leave - yikes!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I've got 17 volunteers for Flattie duty!! And man...have they come up with some creative folks to represent...this is gonna be fun!


----------



## lttlmc3

Morning everyone.  Back at work again...bummer.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> Seeing as that was directed at *Shelly *for *my* behavior, I feel so free to be me!!!  Doesn't matter what I say or do, SHELLY TAKES THE FALL!!!





scarlett873 said:


> Beep Beep Beep...look out for that bus!
> 
> 
> Poor Shelly...it was nice knowin' ya!



Man that bus hurt!!


----------



## tiggerbell

And I got the all-clear from work to be gone another day - every last vacation and sick day is scheduled at a Disney park this year!  YIKES!  No illnesses for me this year!!!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Good morning everyone. 

Back at work for another exciting week. Have to admit the catchphrase at home lately is -- what are they going to do 'fire you?' when ever any question comes up. There is a sense of freedom I think. 

Went to a crocs warehouse sale this weekend and DH actually bought a pair. I bought a pair of Mary Janes so I now have dress up crocs. 

Fiona


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.



Hey I understand completely having just got through with our break.
However this year went fast as we spent 4 days down on the farm.
They got to run off alot of their energy.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> And I got the all-clear from work to be gone another day - every last vacation and sick day is scheduled at a Disney park this year!  YIKES!  No illnesses for me this year!!!


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Back at work for another exciting week. Have to admit the catchphrase at home lately is -- what are they going to do 'fire you?' when ever any question comes up. There is a sense of freedom I think.
> 
> Went to a crocs warehouse sale this weekend and DH actually bought a pair. I bought a pair of Mary Janes so I now have dress up crocs.
> 
> Fiona



Wished I had known about that, I would have met you there.
DH and the boys are in need of some new crocs.
DH's lasted 2 years and are still in good shape but there is no tread left on the bottoms. That's due to all the jumping and kicking he did last year to install our laminate flooring at the cottage.
DS11 is very hard on his crocs and goes through 2 pairs a year.
DS5 well he just outgrew his.


----------



## spaddy

cdnmickeylover said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Back at work for another exciting week. Have to admit the catchphrase at home lately is -- what are they going to do 'fire you?' when ever any question comes up. There is a sense of freedom I think.
> 
> Went to a crocs warehouse sale this weekend and DH actually bought a pair. I bought a pair of Mary Janes so I now have dress up crocs.
> 
> Fiona



My Mary Janes are my favorite Crocs.  I think they are the most comfortable.  I got a new pair of Minnie Janes for the cruise.


----------



## sandyh67

spaddy said:


> I wish we had Spring Break.  Pittsburgh schools don't seem to have Spring Break.  Even my son's preschool only has Friday and Monday off around Easter.  Spring Break was always my favorite time to go to Florida when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> I made a lot of magnets this weekend.  It took me much longer than I thought it would, but they came out pretty nice.  I can't wait to hang them on my door.



Morning peeps!

Wondering about the magnets, did you use the magnet paper that goes through the printer, or the sticky kind you print the pic on photo paper and stick it to the magnet paper??
Which magnet sticks better to the door???
Need to get going on my door decorating!


----------



## dzneygirl

sandyh67 said:


> Morning peeps!
> 
> Wondering about the magnets, did you use the magnet paper that goes through the printer, or the sticky kind you print the pic on photo paper and stick it to the magnet paper??
> Which magnet sticks better to the door???
> Need to get going on my door decorating!



Good morning everyone! 

Oh wow! I almost forgot about the door magnents!  I've been focusing too much on my FE.  Great question.....what type of magnent paper is better?


----------



## cdnmickeylover

katscradle said:


> Wished I had known about that, I would have met you there.
> DH and the boys are in need of some new crocs.
> DH's lasted 2 years and are still in good shape but there is no tread left on the bottoms. That's due to all the jumping and kicking he did last year to install our laminate flooring at the cottage.
> DS11 is very hard on his crocs and goes through 2 pairs a year.
> DS5 well he just outgrew his.



It was the one that was posted on the Cdn boards out in Mississauga. They actually didn't have that great of a selection and I just lucked out in getting the Mary Jane's -- now if you had a girl you could have gotten a ton of black Mary Jane's for $5 each!

Jim got a red pair -- all the others in his size were pink! 

I'm assuming that when the sale started they had a lot more selection. 

Going to watch to see if they have another one. 

Fiona


----------



## MrandMissVacation

sandyh67 said:


> Morning peeps!
> 
> Wondering about the magnets, did you use the magnet paper that goes through the printer, or the sticky kind you print the pic on photo paper and stick it to the magnet paper??
> Which magnet sticks better to the door???
> Need to get going on my door decorating!



We used magnetic-backed paper for the printer. They came out really nice and I have our door (at home) decorated that leads to the attached garage. I get to look at it every day.. puts us all in a Disney mood.

I've been collecting Disney graphics for a while and keeping them in a special folder on my computer.


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> It was the one that was posted on the Cdn boards out in Mississauga. They actually didn't have that great of a selection and I just lucked out in getting the Mary Jane's -- now if you had a girl you could have gotten a ton of black Mary Jane's for $5 each!
> 
> Jim got a red pair -- all the others in his size were pink!
> 
> I'm assuming that when the sale started they had a lot more selection.
> 
> Going to watch to see if they have another one.
> 
> Fiona




Well if you see another one before our trip let me know. 
Otherwise I am just waiting till we get down there to find an outlet store.
I heard Kevin mention a croc outlet store on one of the podcasts.
Our shopping day is going to be the 18th. That's the only day we will have a rental car now.


----------



## georgemoe

sandyh67 said:


> Morning peeps!
> 
> Wondering about the magnets, did you use the magnet paper that goes through the printer, or the sticky kind you print the pic on photo paper and stick it to the magnet paper??
> Which magnet sticks better to the door???
> Need to get going on my door decorating!





dzneygirl said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Oh wow! I almost forgot about the door magnents!  I've been focusing too much on my FE.  Great question.....what type of magnent paper is better?





MrandMissVacation said:


> We used magnetic-backed paper for the printer. They came out really nice and I have our door (at home) decorated that leads to the attached garage. I get to look at it every day.. puts us all in a Disney mood.
> 
> I've been collecting Disney graphics for a while and keeping them in a special folder on my computer.



This is the magnetic paper I used and $1 per sheet including shipping is about the cheapest out there. I've purchased once from this ebay seller and no problem. This person has this particular item (free shipping) up multiple times per week so don't get into a bidding war over it. And be careful there are also similar auctions but WITH SHIPPING.

http://cgi.ebay.com/25-PC-Inkjet-Printable-Matte-Magnetic-Paper-8-5-x-11_W0QQitemZ370178904334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370178904334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## tickledtink33

Hello


----------



## jeanigor

Afternoon everyone! I know its Monday, but man oh man, has it been a Monday.

To weigh in on the magnets, I am printing on magnetic paper. (I think.)


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Hello



Hi Kim. 



jeanigor said:


> Afternoon everyone! I know its Monday, but man oh man, has it been a Monday.
> 
> To weigh in on the magnets, I am printing on magnetic paper. (I think.)



Hopefully it's not wall of fly paper.


----------



## kimisabella

sandyh67 said:


> Morning peeps!
> 
> Wondering about the magnets, did you use the magnet paper that goes through the printer, or the sticky kind you print the pic on photo paper and stick it to the magnet paper??
> Which magnet sticks better to the door???
> Need to get going on my door decorating!



I bought some magnetic paper at staples, it was quite expensive, like $15 for 4 sheets - needless to say I ruined two sheets because my printer was having a little problem loading the sheets


----------



## dzneygirl

jeanigor said:


> Afternoon everyone! I know its Monday, but man oh man, has it been a Monday.
> 
> To weigh in on the magnets, I am printing on magnetic paper. (I think.)



This Monday is half way over Todd!


----------



## dzneygirl

georgemoe said:


> This is the magnetic paper I used and $1 per sheet including shipping is about the cheapest out there. I've purchased once from this ebay seller and no problem. This person has this particular item (free shipping) up multiple times per week so don't get into a bidding war over it. And be careful there are also similar auctions but WITH SHIPPING.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/25-PC-Inkjet-Printable-Matte-Magnetic-Paper-8-5-x-11_W0QQitemZ370178904334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370178904334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50




Thanks George!


----------



## kab407

Half-way thru Monday!!!


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> I've got 17 volunteers for Flattie duty!! And man...have they come up with some creative folks to represent...this is gonna be fun!



ooooh, if anyone has me but doesn't have my facebook, get them to add me!

Sorry, back to spying (nine threads worth of spying!)


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> ooooh, if anyone has me but doesn't have my facebook, get them to add me!
> 
> Sorry, back to spying (nine threads worth of spying!)



Kate!!!!  Stop peaking!  Don't you have some studying to do????


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Kate!!!! Stop peaking! Don't you have some *studing* to do????


 

OMG!!   family board... family board...

SHAME SHAME I KNOW YOUR NAME!!!!!

Sorry to act like a "typo Nazi" - just thought it was a funny one...


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Kate!!!!  Stop peaking!  Don't you have some studing to do????





MenashaCorp said:


> OMG!!   family board... family board...
> 
> SHAME SHAME I KNOW YOUR NAME!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to act like a "typo Nazi" - just thought it was a funny one...


----------



## maiziezoe

Speaking of Crocs...

Crocs dot com is having a sale. I just got 5 pairs of Crocs for under $86... free shipping if you spend over $75.


----------



## georgemoe

dzneygirl said:


> Thanks George!



YW Michelle.



kab407 said:


> Half-way thru Monday!!!



With or without drinks?


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> OMG!!   family board... family board...
> 
> SHAME SHAME I KNOW YOUR NAME!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to act like a "typo Nazi" - just thought it was a funny one...



Great!!  Look who catches my typo.

Kate - study!!!!

Jason...just wait.....


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> YW Michelle.
> 
> 
> 
> With or without drinks?



Well, with my typing error, one would think I've been drinking all morning.

Sadly, I'm sober!


----------



## TheBeadPirate




----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


>



Someone else is sneaking around!!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Great!! Look who catches my typo.
> 
> Kate - study!!!!
> 
> *Jason...just wait..... *


 





  Back atcha babe!!! 



TheBeadPirate said:


>


 


jeanigor said:


> Someone else is sneaking around!!!!!


 

 

Lori and Rick!!!


----------



## parrotheadlois

Is there a pre or post dining thing happening at Kona?   I'm lost without the search function.  It's Tiggerbelle's ADR - I can't find it - HELP!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Someone else is sneaking around!!!!!




Who?

What'd I miss?

Are we there yet?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

TheBeadPirate said:


>



Reminds me of the joke

How do you catch a unique rabbit?

You 'neak up on him

(and the room goes silent)


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone!   

I've haven't posted much on this thread lately.  All of our paperwork is filled out.  Everything seems to be in order for May.  We are still working on some Muddy Buddy stuff, but we are getting it together and should have all the planning done soon.  Thanks to everyone who donated to GKTW!  

It's almost time to turn the calendar to April.  Can you believe we've been talking about this for over a year and it's almost time!  Woo!


----------



## tiggerbell

parrotheadlois said:


> Is there a pre or post dining thing happening at Kona? I'm lost without the search function. It's Tiggerbelle's ADR - I can't find it - HELP!!


 
I'm deferring to Shelly on this one (because Todd says anything I do is Shelly's fault!) - I think Shelly made this ADR and I think it's not showing up anywhere because it was made before large groups of Pod-People started getting together like swarms of Pod-Locusts... 

We could probably add to it - I would think... it's just Kona...


----------



## jeanigor

MrandMissVacation said:


> Reminds me of the joke
> 
> How do you catch a unique rabbit?
> 
> You 'neak up on him
> 
> (and the room goes silent)



(insert Statler and Waldorf response here)


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I'm deferring to Shelly on this one (because Todd says anything I do is Shelly's fault!) - I think Shelly made this ADR and I think it's not showing up anywhere because it was made before large groups of Pod-People started getting together like swarms of Pod-Locusts...
> 
> We could probably add to it - I would think... it's just Kona...



Aye, everything be Shelly's fault.

I know there are a large number of DIS'ers dining around the monorail on Saturday the 9th. Quite a few at Kona. I think that it is mostly individual groups, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Well, with my typing error, one would think I've been drinking all morning.
> 
> Sadly, I'm sober!



Since when do we count errors on a Monday?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> (insert Statler and Waldorf response here)



I  them, okay?


----------



## exwdwcm

maiziezoe said:


> I pretty much spent the weekend planning our vacation... booking hotels, trying to decide if I am going to blow off my family for a day at Epcot, checking the kids clothes, etc.
> 
> My husband just sat down next to me on the couch and asked....
> 
> "IS THIS NORMAL???"
> 
> I asked, "is what normal, _dear_?"
> 
> He replied, "All this planning. Are all of your Dissers planning too or are you the only _CRAZY_ one?"
> 
> A). He said "crazy" like it is a bad thing.
> 
> B). I am so far behind in my planning. I tried to explain that many people are far more organized than I.... that I am just starting.
> 
> As I was explaining, I noticed a far-away look in his eyes... much like Homer Simpson when he spots a donut.
> 
> He will never get it.


haha!  i think many of are right there with you!   My DH hasn't really questioned my insanity yet, but I try to keep it out of his way for the most part, so he can't.   like i do a monthly newsletter for our family of 15 going on our Dec trip and i don't send to him- he would only think we were even crazier!  I even send this newsletter to friends sometimes that have a trip planned.   He just looks at me funny when I tell him we already booked flights for Dec.   I gotta plan!  He knows I am sort of OCD anyhow!   He has seen the laminated notecard itenerary on a keychain from a previous trip!   


DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week. It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.


oh good luck with that!  how's it going!?



tiggerbell said:


> I'm deferring to Shelly on this one (because Todd says anything I do is Shelly's fault!) - I think Shelly made this ADR and I think it's not showing up anywhere because it was made before large groups of Pod-People started getting together like swarms of Pod-Locusts...
> 
> We could probably add to it - I would think... it's just Kona...


Pod People......now that is a new one- i might just have to make a magnet with POD PEOPLE on it!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


>



Hi Lori and Rick


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> (insert Statler and Waldorf response here)






I am having a Monday too - which isn't really fair since tonight is my last night in which makes it more Thursdayish or Fridayish for me!  I left DD's lunch sitting on the counter, walked her to school and went to bed, only to be woken up by her phone call asking me to bring her lunch to school.  
  Ugh!  get dressed, hop in car.  I left my jammies on top of a heating pad so they would stay warm.  Maybe I should try out my travel mug/french press tonight - looks like I will be wanting an extra coffee!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Since when do we count errors on a Monday?



Thank you George!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Hi Lori and Rick



HI Kathy!


----------



## Madi100

Good afternoon all.  Busy morning here.  I went to the gym for a couple hours.  I RAN for 3 1/2 minutes.  Yeah, I know, that's nothing.  But, remember, I'm the gal who needs a sports bra for my butt.  So, it was a big deal to me.  Then I delegated.  Which again, might not be a big deal for some of you, but I'm the gal who can't say no.  3 years ago I started a wellness program in our school.  The kids run and earn feet charms to put on a chain.  It has been a LOT of work.  And, after 3 years, I was ready to let someone else get excited about it.


----------



## dpuck1998

I'll add to the monday stories.  

We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!

Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.


----------



## scarlett873

Homework sucks.


This time it's Microeconomics.


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've haven't posted much on this thread lately.  All of our paperwork is filled out.  Everything seems to be in order for May.  We are still working on some Muddy Buddy stuff, but we are getting it together and should have all the planning done soon.  Thanks to everyone who donated to GKTW!
> 
> It's almost time to turn the calendar to April.  Can you believe we've been talking about this for over a year and it's almost time!  Woo!



Hi Aaron. I'm ready to stop planning and start doing!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll add to the monday stories.
> 
> We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!
> 
> Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.


That stinks Puck!  Even if the manager thought you were a liar thinking it is one thing, but saying it to the customer is something totally different.  



scarlett873 said:


> Homework sucks.
> 
> 
> This time it's Microeconomics.


Oh Lord....You went from Macro to Micro....large to small.   I hope it turns out to be a "little" more interesting.


----------



## scarlett873

DH took me to lunch today. There's a brand new Olive Garden just up the road from us now. I've found my newest addiction...it's fried lasagna. Sounds bizarre...and very bad for you...but it tasted soooooooooo good! I think it's called lasagna fritta or something like that. It's an appetizer...


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll add to the monday stories.
> 
> We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!
> 
> Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.



yelp.com

My hubby and I YELP everything!!!

PS.  I LOVE TripAdvisor!!!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Hi Aaron. I'm ready to stop planning and start doing!


Crazy, isn't it!  It's like a wedding....You plan, and plan, and plan some more and then it happens.  I just hope when we arrive in May father time is kind to us and slows down.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> That stinks Puck!  Even if the manager thought you were a liar thinking it is one thing, but saying it to the customer is something totally different.
> 
> 
> Oh Lord....You went from Macro to Micro....large to small.   I hope it turns out to be a "little" more interesting.


Actually...I went from Business Statistics to Micro...next class is Macro! I'll be missing one week from the Macro class though...


Cuz i'm going on a CRUISE!!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll add to the monday stories.
> 
> We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!
> 
> Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.



Who says d-bag anymore???  I thought James was the only one.  I've seen it posted twice now in one week.  

Sorry your meal was so horrible.  You tell him that I say you are brutally honest   Our Don would never lie.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> That stinks Puck!  Even if the manager thought you were a liar thinking it is one thing, but saying it to the customer is something totally different.
> 
> 
> Oh Lord....You went from Macro to Micro....large to small.   I hope it turns out to be a "little" more interesting.



I know, WTH.  Like I just spend my time trying to get people fired?  Why call me a liar.  At least humor me and say...blah we took care of it blah..etc.  I've gone from one fairly tame review on trip advisor to post on any site that will listen how awful this place is!!  Fools...



maiziezoe said:


> yelp.com
> 
> My hubby and I YELP everything!!!
> 
> PS.  I LOVE TripAdvisor!!!



All over it.  Posted on Yelp already!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Who says d-bag anymore???  I thought James was the only one.  I've seen it posted twice now in one week.
> 
> Sorry your meal was so horrible.  You tell him that I say you are brutally honest   Our Don would never lie.



I think I get that from listening to Bob and Tom all the time...they use that word!

I tried to do it in a nice way, even telling him the food wasn't bad, but how bad our service was.  Now he opened the can o' whoop ars.


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> I know, WTH. Like I just spend my time trying to get people fired? Why call me a liar. At least humor me and say...blah we took care of it blah..etc. I've gone from one fairly tame review on trip advisor to post on any site that will listen how awful this place is!! Fools...
> 
> 
> 
> All over it. Posted on Yelp already!


 

Gotta a link to your post?


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> Pod People......now that is a new one- i might just have to make a magnet with *POD PEOPLE *on it!



Hi Michelle. Reminds of the Podlings from Dark Crystal.


----------



## dpuck1998

Tonya2426 said:


> Gotta a link to your post?



Here is my trip advisor post.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g42146-d1129985-Reviews-Wood_Fire-Dowagiac_Michigan.html

and my yelp  

http://www.yelp.com/biz/wood-fire-dowagiac#hrid:veHVOoUinaNbY1DcQ3kihw


----------



## shellyminnie

parrotheadlois said:


> Is there a pre or post dining thing happening at Kona?   I'm lost without the search function.  It's Tiggerbelle's ADR - I can't find it - HELP!!



Actually, its my ADR and if you let me know how many people I can try to add on to it.



tiggerbell said:


> I'm deferring to Shelly on this one (because Todd says anything I do is Shelly's fault!) - I think Shelly made this ADR and I think it's not showing up anywhere because it was made before large groups of Pod-People started getting together like swarms of Pod-Locusts...
> 
> We could probably add to it - I would think... it's just Kona...



Pod-people!! 



jeanigor said:


> Aye, everything be Shelly's fault.
> 
> I know there are a large number of DIS'ers dining around the monorail on Saturday the 9th. Quite a few at Kona. I think that it is mostly individual groups, but I could be mistaken.



Gee, that bus keeps getting bigger and bigger!!!


----------



## sandyh67

georgemoe said:


> This is the magnetic paper I used and $1 per sheet including shipping is about the cheapest out there. I've purchased once from this ebay seller and no problem. This person has this particular item (free shipping) up multiple times per week so don't get into a bidding war over it. And be careful there are also similar auctions but WITH SHIPPING.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/25-PC-Inkjet-Printable-Matte-Magnetic-Paper-8-5-x-11_W0QQitemZ370178904334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370178904334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Thanks George!  I love instant gratification, just went and bought myself a pack!  Now I can get started, now to just figure out my iMac and how to create personalized ones!  I already have our names on DCL nametags thanks to another diser who does that!  
Do you cut the magnets out to the shapes you want??


----------



## jeanigor

Like these George?






ETA:  I see we thought the same....


----------



## scarlett873

I'm actually using my magnet scraps from the business card sized magnets that I used for some FE gifts. I've got tons of little strips of magnet left over and i'm just printing out my images and sticking the magnets all over the backs! 

I've been working on magnets here and there...get a bit of inspiration and I can't stop! Guess I need something constructive to do with my time...


----------



## sandyh67

parrotheadlois said:


> Is there a pre or post dining thing happening at Kona?   I'm lost without the search function.  It's Tiggerbelle's ADR - I can't find it - HELP!!



Hey Lois- Kristen and I are doing the sushi bar pre poly meet!


----------



## sandyh67

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll add to the monday stories.
> 
> We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!
> 
> Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.




Wow- thats really bad!  OMG- I am fuming for you!


----------



## georgemoe

sandyh67 said:


> Thanks George!  I love instant gratification, just went and bought myself a pack!  Now I can get started, now to just figure out my iMac and how to create personalized ones!  I already have our names on DCL nametags thanks to another diser who does that!
> Do you cut the magnets out to the shapes you want??



Thats great Sandy.  What I've done is cruise the DCL board for the magnet topics and "Save As" the blanks I like to "My Pictures". I then edit and re-crop these so the boundries with white are a small as possible. I then adjust the margins in MS Word and insert the pictures. I have to play around with either vertical or horizontal justification. The goal is to fit as many into each doc to maximize how many magnets you get out of an 8.5x11 sheet.

I posted this in #8. Here is your first one if you like it.








scarlett873 said:


> I'm actually using my magnet scraps from the business card sized magnets that I used for some FE gifts. I've got tons of little strips of magnet left over and i'm just printing out my images and sticking the magnets all over the backs!
> 
> I've been working on magnets here and there...get a bit of inspiration and I can't stop! Guess I need something constructive to do with my time...



I'm saving my scraps from cutting out magnets and giving them to DW. She has a bunch of Stampin Up (sp?) stamps that she could use on them to create little magnets.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Homework sucks.
> 
> 
> This time it's Microeconomics.



Yuck!  Doesn't sound like fun.  Hang in there


----------



## jeanigor

Is it bad that I can never remember my cabin number? I always have to go check the FE list or log onto the Dreams Unlimited site. Hopefully my door will stand out a bit and I won't need to remember the numbers once on board.


----------



## georgemoe

Time for an *ASKTRACY* question.

Economy providing, if we book a 2010 cruise while on the podcast cruise, can we then transfer that res to Dreams? Thanks!


----------



## spaddy

I am way behind so a big multi quote.



sandyh67 said:


> Morning peeps!
> 
> Wondering about the magnets, did you use the magnet paper that goes through the printer, or the sticky kind you print the pic on photo paper and stick it to the magnet paper??
> Which magnet sticks better to the door???
> Need to get going on my door decorating!



I did two different things.  I made some by printing/laminating/putting magnets on the back.  I actually really like these magnets.  I also had (2) 6x9sheets of magnets I had bought at the Dollar Store.  I would have probably used this for all of my magnets, but they sold out after I bought just one set.  



cdnmickeylover said:


> It was the one that was posted on the Cdn boards out in Mississauga. They actually didn't have that great of a selection and I just lucked out in getting the Mary Jane's -- now if you had a girl you could have gotten a ton of black Mary Jane's for $5 each!
> 
> Jim got a red pair -- all the others in his size were pink!
> 
> I'm assuming that when the sale started they had a lot more selection.
> 
> Going to watch to see if they have another one.
> 
> Fiona



Black is my favorite.  I swear the black Croc material is the most comfortable.



dpuck1998 said:


> I'll add to the monday stories.
> 
> We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!
> 
> Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.



My DH had a simliar run in with the manager at CVS.  He refuses to go in that store ever again.  The manager stood right there and called DH a liar.  What is people's problems?

My DH preferred bad name to call people is CSer, like from Deadwood.  



scarlett873 said:


> DH took me to lunch today. There's a brand new Olive Garden just up the road from us now. I've found my newest addiction...it's fried lasagna. Sounds bizarre...and very bad for you...but it tasted soooooooooo good! I think it's called lasagna fritta or something like that. It's an appetizer...



That sounds really good.  Really bad, but really good.


----------



## ADP

Hey gang...I saw this over on the theme parks board and figured I'd post it here.  It looks like the boards are coming down tonight for maintenance.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31089068#post31089068


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> My DH preferred bad name to call people is CSer, like from Deadwood.



Love Al Swearengen! Your DH has taste Anne. 



ADP said:


> Hey gang...I saw this over on the theme parks board and figured I'd post it here.  It looks like the boards are coming down tonight for maintenance.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31089068#post31089068



Thanks for posting that Aaron. Question is how long will the boards be down for? Remember last week? It was down a lot longer than a couple hours.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Here is my trip advisor post.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g42146-d1129985-Reviews-Wood_Fire-Dowagiac_Michigan.html
> 
> and my yelp
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/wood-fire-dowagiac#hrid:veHVOoUinaNbY1DcQ3kihw



Good for you.



jeanigor said:


> Is it bad that I can never remember my cabin number? I always have to go check the FE list or log onto the Dreams Unlimited site. Hopefully my door will stand out a bit and I won't need to remember the numbers once on board.



Nope, I never remember mine.



spaddy said:


> My DH preferred bad name to call people is CSer, like from Deadwood.




That show cracked me up with all the cursing!





*Something must be in the air.*

I got the kids all gathered up and put in the car to take them to Chris's work.  I was going to pick him up and go the local post office and apply for my passport while he sat with the kids in the car.

I get 5 minutes away from his work and he texts me "don't forget your picture". _SOBiscuit_!!!!!!  Turn around and head back, get all the pictures we've had taken for our passports and stuff them in my purse so I don't forget any of them again.

Again, driving along and get about 8 minutes away and he texts me again, "birth certificate?". _MOUSE FESTER_!!!!!!

I text back a few curse words and say "see you Wednesday", when I'll try again.

So I'm sitting here sipping my Sweet Tea and it's helping, okay?


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Love Al Swearengen! Your DH has taste Anne.





DVCsince02 said:


> Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That show cracked me up with all the cursing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Something must be in the air.*
> 
> I got the kids all gathered up and put in the car to take them to Chris's work.  I was going to pick him up and go the local post office and apply for my passport while he sat with the kids in the car.
> 
> I get 5 minutes away from his work and he texts me "don't forget your picture". _SOBiscuit_!!!!!!  Turn around and head back, get all the pictures we've had taken for our passports and stuff them in my purse so I don't forget any of them again.
> 
> Again, driving along and get about 8 minutes away and he texts me again, "birth certificate?". _MOUSE FESTER_!!!!!!
> 
> I text back a few curse words and say "see you Wednesday", when I'll try again.
> 
> So I'm sitting here sipping my Sweet Tea and it's helping, okay?




We have been watching that show Kings and it is not the same without swearing.  I am just waiting from a swear word to come flying out of his mouth. 

There is something in the air today.  It is definitely a Monday.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> *We have been watching that show Kings *and it is not the same without swearing.  I am just waiting from a swear word to come flying out of this mouth.
> 
> There is something in the air today.  It is definitely a Monday.



We missed the premiere 2 hr episode but Tivo'd Ep 2 and had started recording Ep 3 last night. We tried to watch the premiere via Hulu last night and couldn't get through 40 minutes. We thought it was pretty lacking but we admit we didn't give it much of a chance. We'll wait to see if it's cancelled and comes out on DVD in the future. Hopefuly we'll give it a 2nd chance at some point.


----------



## kab407

Good.  It's not just me.

I've dropped a few swear words today.  More then I typically do.

I try, I really do, to not have such a potty mouth.  But sometimes......


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> We missed the premiere 2 hr episode but Tivo'd Ep 2 and had started recording Ep 3 last night. We tried to watch the premiere via Hulu last night and couldn't get through 40 minutes. We thought it was pretty lacking but we admit we didn't give it much of a chance. We'll wait to see if it's cancelled and comes out on DVD in the future. Hopefuly we'll give it a 2nd chance at some point.



I thought the last 2 episodes were better than the 2 hour premier.  Dh was commenting last night how it should have really been a mini-series.  It would have been a good mini-series.



kab407 said:


> Good.  It's not just me.
> 
> I've dropped a few swear words today.  More then I typically do.
> 
> I try, I really do, to not have such a potty mouth.  But sometimes......



I have been better recently.  Having a 4 year old drop the F Bomb will make you pay more attention to what you are saying.


----------



## Madi100

spaddy said:


> I have been better recently.  Having a 4 year old drop the F Bomb will make you pay more attention to what you are saying.



My kids have always done a good job not listening to those words.  That used to be a really bad habit of mine.  I lived with three singles guys when I got out of high school.  They were not a good influence on me


----------



## Madi100

Emilie starts outdoor soccer tonight.  I'm not sure if I should put her in snow boots or soccer shoes???


----------



## Madi100

FOR SALE:  One defiant little redhead.  Will do dishes.  WHY can't she just listen?????


----------



## Dodie

New cushy carpet in the family room!  Woo hoo! The stuff that was there was there when we bought the house 9 years ago. Industrial carpet with NO PAD! We invested in a good pad and good carpet. I'm so happy!  The dogs are happy too - lounging on the cushy-ness.  That will end tomorrow though, when we get the new couch. I'm sure they will claim it as German Shepherd territory as soon as possible.


----------



## OKW Lover

This picture brought to you by the letter Aye


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> FOR SALE:  One defiant little redhead.  Will do dishes.  WHY can't she just listen?????




How much do you want for her. 
How old is she? 
She does dishes that's great! 

She's a girl they don't listen, don't you remember.


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> Kate!!!!  Stop peaking!  Don't you have some studying to do????



I do, but an essay on education reform during the 20th century or Disboards, I know which one I pick!!



scarlett873 said:


> Homework sucks.
> 
> 
> This time it's Microeconomics.



 Yuck! I'll stick with education reform!


----------



## DVCsince02

That's it.  I MUST have a tag that says "Cake is my life".


----------



## maiziezoe

spaddy said:


> I thought the last 2 episodes were better than the 2 hour premier.  Dh was commenting last night how it should have really been a mini-series.  It would have been a good mini-series.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been better recently.  Having a 4 year old drop the F Bomb will make you pay more attention to what you are saying.



My 4 year old dropped the f-bomb the other day too.  Yesterday, my 2 year old heard someone at Home Depot say "cr@p" and she has been saying it ever since.

My oldest son once offered my 12 year old $100 to say a swear word and she would not do it.  LOL


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> That's it.  I MUST have a tag that says "Cake is my life".



You are just trying to raise Halblieb1's blood pressure again, aren't you?


----------



## aGoofyMom

This Monday REALLY needs to end.  Soon.  I forgot my extra coffee....but found extra "emergency chocolate" in my backpack.  More importantly - I know it has only been in there for a week!  SCORE!

The rest of it COULD be worse...but it seems to be slowly improving...


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> That's it.  I MUST have a tag that says "Cake is my life".


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> You are just trying to raise Halblieb1's blood pressure again, aren't you?


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


>



Is that you mixing cake batter??  What flavor are you making?


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


>



 Wow our first locked thread on the podcast board!  You naughty girl!!!


----------



## sandyh67

georgemoe said:


> Thats great Sandy.  What I've done is cruise the DCL board for the magnet topics and "Save As" the blanks I like to "My Pictures". I then edit and re-crop these so the boundries with white are a small as possible. I then adjust the margins in MS Word and insert the pictures. I have to play around with either vertical or horizontal justification. The goal is to fit as many into each doc to maximize how many magnets you get out of an 8.5x11 sheet.
> 
> I posted this in #8. Here is your first one if you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving my scraps from cutting out magnets and giving them to DW. She has a bunch of Stampin Up (sp?) stamps that she could use on them to create little magnets.



Thanks George!  I love that graphic!  Any idea how to edit on my mac???
Nice thing is I can just drag and drop these graphics into my iPhoto folder (I have a few now), problem is I have no idea what to do with them then!
I will have to go into the apple store and have them teach me.  I think I need to purchase iLife as well.
Any iMac folks out there know how to help??


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Is that you mixing cake batter??  What flavor are you making?



Chocolate!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Wow our first locked thread on the podcast board!  You naughty girl!!!



What?

Cake is my life..... my new magnet.


----------



## MenashaCorp

georgemoe said:


> Time for an *ASKTRACY* question.
> 
> Economy providing, if we book a 2010 cruise while on the podcast cruise, can we then transfer that res to Dreams? Thanks!


 
GOOD QUESTION GEORGE!!! Especially if it's the SECOND PODCAST CRUISE!!!!



spaddy said:


> My DH preferred bad name to call people is CSer, like from Deadwood.


 
I *****ng LOVED DEADWOOD!!! 



DVCsince02 said:


> *Something must be in the air.*
> 
> I got the kids all gathered up and put in the car to take them to Chris's work. I was going to pick him up and go the local post office and apply for my passport while he sat with the kids in the car.
> 
> I get 5 minutes away from his work and he texts me "don't forget your picture". _SOBiscuit_!!!!!!  Turn around and head back, get all the pictures we've had taken for our passports and stuff them in my purse so I don't forget any of them again.
> 
> Again, driving along and get about 8 minutes away and he texts me again, "birth certificate?". _MOUSE FESTER_!!!!!!
> 
> I text back a few curse words and say "see you Wednesday", when I'll try again.
> 
> So I'm sitting here sipping my Sweet Tea and it's helping, okay?


 
You are cracking me UP, Jen!!!!

"_See You Next Wednesday_" appears in (almost) every John Landis movie, btw.... Now you'll see it if you didn't already....



Dodie said:


> New cushy carpet in the family room! Woo hoo! The stuff that was there was there when we bought the house 9 years ago. Industrial carpet with NO PAD! We invested in a good pad and good carpet. I'm so happy! The dogs are happy too - lounging on the cushy-ness. That will end tomorrow though, when we get the new couch. I'm sure they will claim it as German Shepherd territory as soon as possible.


 
Aluminum foil on the new couch, Dodie!!


----------



## Dodie

*I NEED A VACATION!*


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> *I NEED A VACATION!*



Me too!!!


----------



## aspen37

Yvet said:


> Hi there i'm back...
> 
> Hmmm the last time i checked it was march 26.....(page 70).
> I am lazy today so i don't want to read 65 pages...
> 
> Is there something happened or mentioned what is important to know???
> Thanx.







DVCsince02 said:


> *yawn*
> Good morning.
> 
> This is going to be a very long week.  It's spring break here so I've got 3 kids all week.



Good luck! 



jeanigor said:


> That way she can control how much we pester her!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to refrain from jumping on the beds. Please note that I said I would *try*.
> 
> 
> 
> Full of what George?
> 
> 
> 
> It started snowing yesterday evening. I think we go 'hamster snowflakes'. It was like those ones that you made out of coffee filters in grade school. Freakin' huge!
> 
> 
> 
> Can we say Brown noser?
> 
> 
> 
> Spy all you'd like, mademoiselle. (IMO, post too. )
> 
> 
> 
> I've had cat on my face (I'm allergic, so not good) ...but no vomit.
> I've awoken to a dog piddling....



It's been snowing since I think Thursday or Friday here. It is truly awful right now. The temp is 15 and -2 with the windchill.
Could someone please make this SH** STOP!!!!


----------



## Kurby

wonder what this one is for - it was down just last week.


maybe i'll finish my magnets with no threads to read LOL





ADP said:


> Hey gang...I saw this over on the theme parks board and figured I'd post it here.  It looks like the boards are coming down tonight for maintenance.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31089068#post31089068


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> *I NEED A VACATION!*


 


kab407 said:


> Me too!!!


 
LET'S TAKE ONE TOGETHER!!!!   Oh, wait.... 



aspen37 said:


> It's been snowing since I think Thursday or Friday here. It is truly awful right now. The temp is 15 and -2 with the windchill.
> Could someone please make this SH** STOP!!!!


 
 Hang in there, Anna!! (and Buddy)


----------



## spaddy

MenashaCorp said:


> Aluminum foil on the new couch, Dodie!!




My breeder used to dogsit my dog while I was out of town.  She had a scatmat.  It basically gives them a little shock when they get up.(Like a static charge I think) My dog we just get up there and lay down on it.  She said she had never seen anything like it in her life.  And she has had a lot of dogs.  Nothing scares my dog off a couch.


----------



## spaddy

Kurby said:


> wonder what this one is for - it was down just last week.
> 
> 
> maybe i'll finish my magnets with no threads to read LOL



Hopefully it won't be down for as long as last time.

I have printed out some more magnets.  To which my DH asked "Where exactly are all these magnets going?"


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> And I got the all-clear from work to be gone another day - every last vacation and sick day is scheduled at a Disney park this year!  YIKES!  No illnesses for me this year!!!








georgemoe said:


> This is the magnetic paper I used and $1 per sheet including shipping is about the cheapest out there. I've purchased once from this ebay seller and no problem. This person has this particular item (free shipping) up multiple times per week so don't get into a bidding war over it. And be careful there are also similar auctions but WITH SHIPPING.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/25-PC-Inkjet-Printable-Matte-Magnetic-Paper-8-5-x-11_W0QQitemZ370178904334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item370178904334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Thanks for the link George!


----------



## MenashaCorp

spaddy said:


> Nothing scares my dog off a couch.


 

I'm hearing Patrick Swayze saying this.  

"_Nobody puts Baby in a corner..._"


----------



## kab407

aspen37 said:


> It's been snowing since I think Thursday or Friday here. It is truly awful right now. The temp is 15 and -2 with the windchill.
> Could someone please make this SH** STOP!!!!



Couple more weeks and you'll be here.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's not wall of fly paper.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've haven't posted much on this thread lately.  All of our paperwork is filled out.  Everything seems to be in order for May.  We are still working on some Muddy Buddy stuff, but we are getting it together and should have all the planning done soon.  Thanks to everyone who donated to GKTW!
> 
> It's almost time to turn the calendar to April.  Can you believe we've been talking about this for over a year and it's almost time!  Woo!



 
I'm so happy that March is almost over!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> That's it.  I MUST have a tag that says "Cake is my life".




We'll since the boards are going down tonight, maybe tomorrow when they come back up you might get your wish.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> That's it.  I MUST have a tag that says "Cake is my life".


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> You are just trying to raise Halblieb1's blood pressure again, aren't you?



I had a hand in it as well.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon all.  Busy morning here.  I went to the gym for a couple hours.  I RAN for 3 1/2 minutes.  Yeah, I know, that's nothing.  But, remember, I'm the gal who needs a sports bra for my butt.  So, it was a big deal to me.  Then I delegated.  Which again, might not be a big deal for some of you, but I'm the gal who can't say no.  3 years ago I started a wellness program in our school.  The kids run and earn feet charms to put on a chain.  It has been a LOT of work.  And, after 3 years, I was ready to let someone else get excited about it.



    That's great Nicole!




dpuck1998 said:


> I'll add to the monday stories.
> 
> We went out to eat a couple of weeks ago at a restaurant in a small town near us.  We had the worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  Our server was just awful, so bad I tipped half and felt the need to post a review on trip advisor.  I then though I would be nice and let the management know about our experience.  I got an email back today and the owner called me a liar!  LOL!!
> 
> Now I'm on a mission to post a review on every site I can find...what a d-bag.



That really sucks!



scarlett873 said:


> DH took me to lunch today. There's a brand new Olive Garden just up the road from us now. I've found my newest addiction...it's fried lasagna. Sounds bizarre...and very bad for you...but it tasted soooooooooo good! I think it's called lasagna fritta or something like that. It's an appetizer...



Is there anything we won't fry in the country.


----------



## georgemoe

sandyh67 said:


> Thanks George!  I love that graphic!  Any idea how to edit on my mac???
> Nice thing is I can just drag and drop these graphics into my iPhoto folder (I have a few now), problem is I have no idea what to do with them then!
> I will have to go into the apple store and have them teach me.  I think I need to purchase iLife as well.
> Any iMac folks out there know how to help??



Wish I could help but no idea about Mac. There are a ton of Mac people around though.


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> Hey gang...I saw this over on the theme parks board and figured I'd post it here.  It looks like the boards are coming down tonight for maintenance.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31089068#post31089068



Thanks Aaron!



jeanigor said:


> Is it bad that I can never remember my cabin number? I always have to go check the FE list or log onto the Dreams Unlimited site. Hopefully my door will stand out a bit and I won't need to remember the numbers once on board.



I can't remember mine either.








[


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> It's been snowing since I think Thursday or Friday here. It is truly awful right now. The temp is 15 and -2 with the windchill.
> Could someone please make this SH** STOP!!!!


----------



## Dodie

We had snow showers yesterday, but today it was sunny and a little warmer.  I have spring fever. I "need" for it to be spring. Heck, I "need" for it to be May 9th.


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> Good.  It's not just me.
> 
> I've dropped a few swear words today.  More then I typically do.
> 
> I try, I really do, to not have such a potty mouth.  But sometimes......


I have a potty mouth! My favorite is SH**! My grandma love the F word! I caught here trying to teacher her parrot to say F you! 
I told her that the bird is going to tell people that when they come over and she said YES I KNOW!



kimisabella said:


> Is that you mixing cake batter??  What flavor are you making?







Dodie said:


> *I NEED A VACATION!*


Same here!


MenashaCorp said:


> LET'S TAKE ONE TOGETHER!!!!   Oh, wait....
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there, Anna!! (and Buddy)


ONLY 38 MORE DAYS TILL WDW!


----------



## shellyminnie

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm hearing Patrick Swayze saying this.
> 
> "_Nobody puts Baby in a corner..._"



I love that movie!!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


>



Thats great!


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> Couple more weeks and you'll be here.


----------



## tiggerbell

I'm going to have to say I also belong in the potty mouth  group.  My defense is that I work at a roofing company... the girls in the office make truck drivers blush.  Cursing is not only encouraged, it's rewarded.

And I get to wear jeans everyday... could a job *BE* any better???


----------



## scarlett873

Potty mouth here too...Daddy was a drill sergeant...



Microeconomics sucks...


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> I'm going to have to say I also belong in the potty mouth  group.  My defense is that I work at a roofing company... the girls in the office make truck drivers blush.  Cursing is not only encouraged, it's rewarded.
> 
> And I get to wear jeans everyday... could a job *BE* any better???



Do you get to have   everyday at work?


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> Time for an *ASKTRACY* question.
> 
> Economy providing, if we book a 2010 cruise while on the podcast cruise, can we then transfer that res to Dreams? Thanks!



You don't need to transfer the reservation, just book directly with Dreams onboard.  All you need to do is tel the booking agent that you want to book your next cruise with your current travel agency.



aspen37 said:


> Thanks Aaron!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember mine either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



I know them all 

What a day!


----------



## tiggerbell

kab407 said:


> Do you get to have  everyday at work?


 
More days than we should... today was a McDonald's run, however... Cathy (my best friend and the assistant office manager) was telling one of the salesmen over the phone about the new McD's lattes... when she hung up, I yelled, "So are you goin' or what?!?" and she did!  She even paid!


----------



## georgemoe

Oh Sandy.






FYI, another posted over on the cruise board. These are not mine but shared there. I can't take the credit.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> FOR SALE:  One defiant little redhead.  Will do dishes.  WHY can't she just listen?????




Oh, no I WON'T do dishes!


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> You don't need to transfer the reservation, just book directly with Dreams onboard.  All you need to do is tel the booking agent that you want to book your next cruise with your current travel agency.




   Thanks Tracy.


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> You don't need to transfer the reservation, just book directly with Dreams onboard.  All you need to do is tel the booking agent that you want to book your next cruise with your current travel agency.
> 
> 
> 
> I know them all
> 
> What a day!



You better hide from us!


----------



## DVCsince02

Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!



He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today



So you gonna share or what?


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> So you gonna share or what?



Not place to share, sorry.  But I like it


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> What?
> 
> Cake is my life..... my new magnet.



I see bad Monday leaked into the podcast board too.  Ohh well, Jen stop talking about cake...geesh.



DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!



W00T, hope its L33T



winotracy said:


> He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today



Show off!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!


Woo!!!  Can't wait to see it!  



winotracy said:


> He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today


Tease!  

BTW!  I got my Magical Express tags in the mail tonight.  Super excited now!


----------



## sandyh67

georgemoe said:


> Oh Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, another posted over on the cruise board. These are not mine but shared there. I can't take the credit.



OOOOhhh my iphoto folder is filling up quick!!!  Love that one.  The people in the apple store already think I am nuts as I have disney stuff all over my computer, and every project I bring to them is disney related!


----------



## sandyh67

DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!


\


there's a logo??!!  Yippeee- how fun


----------



## dpuck1998

Nicole, 

Did you volunteer to bring the purse for me?  If so can you PM me your info and I'm going to send it out soon.  If not can the person that offered up thier services let me know 

Thanks!


----------



## georgemoe

Logo! 

I need to send Corey some Abita beer!


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!



Exciting  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> My kids have always done a good job not listening to those words.  That used to be a really bad habit of mine.  I lived with three singles guys when I got out of high school.  They were not a good influence on me





Madi100 said:


> Emilie starts outdoor soccer tonight.  I'm not sure if I should put her in snow boots or soccer shoes???





Madi100 said:


> FOR SALE:  One defiant little redhead.  Will do dishes.  WHY can't she just listen?????



So much for multi-quote, miss Nicole. No more gold star for you!


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today






winotracy said:


> Not place to share, sorry.  But I like it



You can post thru photobucket.



ADP said:


> Woo!!!  Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> Tease!
> 
> BTW!  I got my Magical Express tags in the mail tonight.  Super excited now!



 You know the trip is getting close when you start getting packages of paperwork from Disney!




sandyh67 said:


> OOOOhhh my iphoto folder is filling up quick!!!  Love that one.  The people in the apple store already think I am nuts as I have disney stuff all over my computer, and every project I bring to them is disney related!


What did Apple tell you to do? I have to drive 200 mile for the closest Apple store. I have saved a bunch of this stuff to my iphoto album but don't know how to change the size.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!



I can't believe he just put that out there and dangled that information in front of this group and isn't producing the goods yet - good god, does he know THIS group????


----------



## spaddy

ADP said:


> Woo!!!  Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> Tease!
> 
> BTW!  I got my Magical Express tags in the mail tonight.  Super excited now!



Got my today too. I have had an adult beverage and I feel very relaxed.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Wow our first locked thread on the podcast board!  You naughty girl!!!



What have you done!!!???


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> I can't believe he just put that out there and dangled that information in front of this group and isn't producing the goods yet - good god, does he know THIS group????



I'm sure that is why he did it. 



spaddy said:


> Got my today too. I have had an adult beverage and I feel very relaxed.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> What have you done!!!???



She stood up for CAKE!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> What have you done!!!???




I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I'm going to have to say I also belong in the potty mouth  group.  My defense is that I work at a roofing company... the girls in the office make truck drivers blush.  Cursing is not only encouraged, it's rewarded.
> 
> And I get to wear jeans everyday... could a job *BE* any better???



Same here....and I can DIS while I work. Now if only the boss would install the martini bar....



DVCsince02 said:


> Corey just posted on Facebook he just finished the Podcast cruise logo!!!





winotracy said:


> He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today





DVCsince02 said:


> So you gonna share or what?





winotracy said:


> Not place to share, sorry.  But I like it





georgemoe said:


> Logo!
> 
> I need to send Corey some Abita beer!



I like George's idea....let's bribe him!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.



Right.....you're the original


----------



## 3guysandagal

I see how it is now......

Pete, Kevin and John are teaching the young Padawan well in the art of teasing.......


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> She stood up for CAKE!!!


----------



## jeanigor

So do we think that the boards are going to close at 10?


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I like George's idea....let's bribe him!!!



Now Todd. I believe we refer to it as gifting.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


>




In all fairness...













George started it.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> So do we think that the boards are going to close at 10?



We're gonna find out in about 3 minutes....


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> So do we think that the boards are going to close at 10?


----------



## DVCsince02

Check out the pie vs. cake thread.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Now Todd. I believe we refer to it as gifting.



A token of our appreciation, lets say.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> George started it.....



Take off.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> take off.





......eh....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well this might be it!!!

See you all later!

Good Night!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Check out the pie vs. cake thread.



I thought of you as soon as I read the title.


----------



## 3guysandagal

OK, maybe not....


----------



## aspen37

Still open.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I thought of you as soon as I read the title.





*snicker*


----------



## kab407

Night All!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey Kathy.... glad I could make you laugh.


----------



## aspen37

Good night Kathy.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> *snicker*





*junior mints* go better with a show than *snickers*


----------



## dpuck1998

Nite all...I'm sleepy.

See ya tomorrow


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> Nite all...I'm sleepy.
> 
> See ya tomorrow



Good night.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> She stood up for CAKE!!!



No no no. You eat with a fork and that should be while sitting. Standing and eating cake is a form of shenanigans.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Nite all...I'm sleepy.
> 
> See ya tomorrow



Good night.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> No no no. You eat with a fork and that should be while sitting. Standing and eating cake is a form of shenanigans.



I like walking with cake. Its kinda like strolling with a cocktail at a party.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I like walking with cake. Its kinda like strolling with a cocktail at a party.



Or around World Showcase following a light sabre....


----------



## scarlett873

Are the boards shutting down tonight?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Are the boards shutting down tonight?



Doesn't look like it.


How was class? Is your bum numb?


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Are the boards shutting down tonight?


I thought they were supposed to at 10:00PM.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Are the boards shutting down tonight?



Was suppose to be about 30 minutes ago. We are in gravy mode Brandie.


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Are the boards shutting down tonight?



The post said they were going to, but not yet!

Hmmmmm......early April Fools maybe....


----------



## MenashaCorp

Kudos to Jen. 

This is a FUN forum!!!!

This is a happy place. 

 & Jen make me happy. Nuff sed. 

CRUISE COMIN'!!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I think the only time that the cake talk comes out is when we're trying to lighten the mood...am I wrong?

I just avoid the hot button topics...even in the podcast forum...


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> I think the only time that the cake talk comes out is when we're trying to lighten the mood...am I wrong?
> 
> I just avoid the hot button topics...even in the podcast forum...




I see it as the forum equivalent to "Sooooo...how 'bout this weather?"


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> I see it as the forum equivalent to "Sooooo...how 'bout this weather?"


Works for me!


----------



## 3guysandagal

MenashaCorp said:


> Kudos to Jen.
> 
> This is a FUN forum!!!!
> 
> This is a happy place.
> 
> & Jen make me happy. Nuff sed.
> 
> CRUISE COMIN'!!!!!!



If I want to argue about trivial stuff, I'll ask my wife what she thinks.......


This post was pre-approved by Katscradle


----------



## MenashaCorp

3guysandagal said:


> This post was pre-approved by Katscradle


 
Beauty, eh.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> How much do you want for her.
> How old is she?
> She does dishes that's great!
> 
> She's a girl they don't listen, don't you remember.



She does them well when she wants to.  When she thinks she's doing a chore, no way.  When she thinks she's being helpful, they'll shine.



maiziezoe said:


> My 4 year old dropped the f-bomb the other day too.  Yesterday, my 2 year old heard someone at Home Depot say "cr@p" and she has been saying it ever since.
> 
> My oldest son once offered my 12 year old $100 to say a swear word and she would not do it.  LOL



My DD11 won't swear.  She's a very good girl.  


firsttimemom said:


> Oh, no I WON'T do dishes!



Hmmm, maybe I don't want to sit with you at dinner.  


dpuck1998 said:


> Nicole,
> 
> Did you volunteer to bring the purse for me?  If so can you PM me your info and I'm going to send it out soon.  If not can the person that offered up thier services let me know
> 
> Thanks!



Yep, I'll send you info.



jeanigor said:


> So much for multi-quote, miss Nicole. No more gold star for you!



See, I'm multi-quoting.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Oh Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, another posted over on the cruise board. These are not mine but shared there. I can't take the credit.


I like your style George. 






winotracy said:


> He didn't just finish it...  I got it earlier today



You're almost as bad  as Kevin...



DVCsince02 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.





3guysandagal said:


> I see how it is now......
> 
> Pete, Kevin and John are teaching the young Padawan well in the art of teasing.......






3guysandagal said:


> In all fairness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George started it.....


----------



## winotracy

I almost forgot to make my final payment on the post cruise two nights!  It was due yesterday and I missed it, but was able to make it this morning.  No more Mondays like that, ok


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> I almost forgot to make my final payment on the post cruise two nights!  It was due yesterday and I missed it, but was able to make it this morning.  No more Mondays like that, ok


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I almost forgot to make my final payment on the post cruise two nights!  It was due yesterday and I missed it, but was able to make it this morning.  No more Mondays like that, ok



I agree 1500%. No more Mondays like that one are allowed!!!


----------



## jeanigor

As the cake and pie haters wage war on another thread, lets just remember;

40 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and antics ensue on some buses, too!
39 Days Until 6 dirty DIS'ers are in the pit for Give Kids the World!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> As the cake and pie haters wage war on another thread, lets just remember;
> 
> 40 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and antics ensue on some buses, too!
> 39 Days Until 6 dirty DIS'ers are in the pit for Give Kids the World!


 This is most EXCELLENT news!!!!!!  If that doesn't deserve a dancing banana, I don't know what does!


----------



## lttlmc3

Anyone else dressing up for pirate night?  I went shopping w/ Best Friend Ben and found a little boy's costume for $5 so I'm going to.  Ben decided he's going as my parrot.  Feather boa, beak, the whole thing.


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> Kudos to Jen.
> 
> This is a FUN forum!!!!
> 
> This is a happy place.
> 
> & Jen make me happy. Nuff sed.
> 
> CRUISE COMIN'!!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> I'm going to have to say I also belong in the potty mouth  group.  My defense is that I work at a roofing company... the girls in the office make truck drivers blush.  Cursing is not only encouraged, it's rewarded.
> 
> And I get to wear jeans everyday... could a job *BE* any better???



I am right up there with you on my potty mouth.
DH hates it.
Remember our children hear you at times.
I try, but it's not easy.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> As the cake and pie haters wage war on another thread, lets just remember;
> 
> 40 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and antics ensue on some buses, too!
> 39 Days Until 6 dirty DIS'ers are in the pit for Give Kids the World!



:


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Oh Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, another posted over on the cruise board. These are not mine but shared there. I can't take the credit.




I love this one!
DH please take note of this.
I want this on our cabin door!
Thanks Greorge..


----------



## jeanigor

lttlmc3 said:


> Anyone else dressing up for pirate night?  I went shopping w/ Best Friend Ben and found a little boy's costume for $5 so I'm going to.  Ben decided he's going as my parrot.  Feather boa, beak, the whole thing.



I am, but there is no way I could fit into a boys costume. Must be nice to be petit.....  Awesome idea to have Ben be your parrot!! Arr, Polly wanna cracker?


----------



## DVCsince02

Um, pie vs cake talk just got a bit more interesting.  I'm just sayin'.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Um, pie vs cake talk just got a bit more interesting.  I'm just sayin'.



I think some people just may be unhappy and cantankerous all the time and feel the need to spread that.

I think we should all sing someone a refrain from the Lion King.....


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> No no no. You eat with a fork and that should be while sitting. Standing and eating cake is a form of shenanigans.



No don't you know that if you are standing when eating cake that the calories don't count.
This is a good thing for me.
If I eat while standing it doesn't count.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Um, pie vs cake talk just got a bit more interesting.  I'm just sayin'.



Some folks are just a little slow on the uptake.
Some want to argue for the sake of arguing
Some just have to always be right.
Some are not going to stop until until you argee to see things their way.
Some just need to have the stoooopid smacked outta them.

Some of us are going on the Podcast Cruise in 40 days!!!!!

Remember when it was 400 days????


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone.  The team did a great job getting the boards back up. 

As far as cake vs. pie, I've made my simple comments and will leave it at that. It's all about keeping this place happy. Like Jen said.


----------



## DVCsince02

40 days?!?!?!?!!?  So much to do, so much to plan, ACK!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Some folks are just a little slow on the uptake.
> Some want to argue for the sake of arguing
> Some just have to always be right.
> Some are not going to stop until until you argee to see things their way.
> Some just need to have the stoooopid smacked outta them.
> 
> Some of us are going on the Podcast Cruise in 40 days!!!!!
> 
> Remember when it was 400 days????



I don't like being called some people, madame!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> 40 days?!?!?!?!!?  So much to do, so much to plan, ACK!



That's the purpose of the countdown!!!


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> No don't you know that if you are standing when eating cake that the calories don't count.
> This is a good thing for me.
> If I eat while standing it doesn't count.



I've heard there are other things that don't count when you're standing too


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> That's the purpose of the countdown!!!




Our itinary/spreadsheet is filled and I pulled out the garment bag, but I probably won't start packing for a couple more weeks.  More shopping to do.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> I've heard there are other things that don't count when you're standing too



Like what?


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning everyone. 
I have to go I have a Dr.'s appointment this morning.
I bought my new suitcase on the weekend. 
It's purple!! My favorite colour..
When I come home from the dr.'s I am going to start packing today. 
Will check in every now and then to see how you are all doing. 
Make sure that whatever you do you don't do something that will get this thread locked.


----------



## ADP

Congratulations!  You've won a HUGE prize from Disney World.  

Click here to see what it is and prepare for your VIP trip! 

LOL!  This is hilarious.  

http://www.sun7news.com/index.php?firstname=Aaron&lastname=DelPrince&celebration=None


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP said:


> Congratulations!  You've won a HUGE prize from Disney World.
> 
> Click here to see what it is and prepare for your VIP trip!
> 
> LOL!  This is hilarious.
> 
> http://www.sun7news.com/index.php?firstname=Aaron&lastname=DelPrince&celebration=None


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Like what?



Can't say, this is a family board.


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> Can't say, this is a family board.



Tracy, hmmm, now I'm interested.  Family board.  I've never heard a rule about it not counting while you're standing up.  Me being a good girl and everything, I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Um, pie vs cake talk just got a bit more interesting.  I'm just sayin'.




Go, Stacy!!!

I don't get it - just don't open the thread if it bothers you, right??


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Tracy, hmmm, now I'm interested.  Family board.  I've never heard a rule about it not counting while you're standing up.  Me being a good girl and everything, I don't know what you are talking about.



Trying to get the gold star next to your name again?????


----------



## jeanigor

So yeah. Corey. Podcast Cruise Logo. Any news? Any leaking it to us early? We're chomping at the bit for anything. Anything.


----------



## kab407

ADP said:


> Congratulations!  You've won a HUGE prize from Disney World.
> 
> Click here to see what it is and prepare for your VIP trip!
> 
> LOL!  This is hilarious.
> 
> http://www.sun7news.com/index.php?firstname=Aaron&lastname=DelPrince&celebration=None



Love it Aaron!!!

Can I come to the park on your special day???


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> So yeah. Corey. Podcast Cruise Logo. Any news? Any leaking it to us early? We're chomping at the bit for anything. Anything.



Why do I get the feeling there will be *merciless logo taunt *during chat tomorrow night?


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Why do I get the feeling there will be *merciless logo taunt *during chat tomorrow night?



No more taunting!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Love it Aaron!!!
> 
> Can I come to the park on your special day???


I thought there was a place where you could input your name so you could see your name as the VIP.  Hmmmm.... 
ETA - If you put your first and last name in the link you can see your name in the video.  

sun7news.com/index.php?firstname=Aaron&lastname=DelPrince&celebration=None


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Um, pie vs cake talk just got a bit more interesting.  I'm just sayin'.





jeanigor said:


> I think some people just may be unhappy and cantankerous all the time and feel the need to spread that.
> 
> I think we should all sing someone a refrain from the Lion King.....





kab407 said:


> Some folks are just a little slow on the uptake.
> Some want to argue for the sake of arguing
> Some just have to always be right.
> Some are not going to stop until until you argee to see things their way.
> Some just need to have the stoooopid smacked outta them.
> 
> Some of us are going on the Podcast Cruise in 40 days!!!!!
> 
> Remember when it was 400 days????



Some folks definately need to lighten up.  When we see people purposefully being argumentative, maybe the best thing to do is just not respond to them.  We all are not going to like the same things or agree on everything.  That's okay.  That's what makes us each unique.  Life would be pretty boring if we all liked the same things and always agreed with each other.  We just need to remember to respect each others feelings and opinions.  Even if we do not share them.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Trying to get the gold star next to your name again?????




Um, yeah.  Have you seen how great those stars match my halo???


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Why do I get the feeling there will be *merciless logo taunt *during chat tomorrow night?



At least logo taunting won't cost me any money.    The way free trip to Disneyland taunting did.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> Um, yeah.  Have you seen how great those stars match my halo???



goodie 2 shoes


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> goodie 2 shoes




EXACTLY!  Now will you help me convince everyone else of this??


----------



## tickledtink33

Good Morning

Someone is retiring from the office today and veeeerrrry soon we will be having chocolate cake and snacks..


----------



## DVCsince02

Corey....... please share the logo.............


----------



## MrandMissVacation

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Someone is retiring from the office today and veeeerrrry soon we will be having chocolate cake and smacks..




...and in our office we have cheeseCAKE today


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Someone is retiring from the office today and veeeerrrry soon we will be having chocolate cake and smacks..



Weird tradition.

*Note to self: Don't work for Kim's company, they beat you up when you retire.*



MrandMissVacation said:


> ...and in our office we have cheeseCAKE today



Today the vendors brought us Tim Hortons and fruit trays. Tomorrow is McDonalds breakfast.:


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> EXACTLY!  Now will you help me convince everyone else of this??



We will have 4 days on a ship to bring you over to the dark side.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Weird tradition.
> 
> *Note to self: Don't work for Kim's company, they beat you up when you retire.*


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Weird tradition.
> 
> *Note to self: Don't work for Kim's company, they beat you up when you retire.*
> 
> 
> 
> Today the vendors brought us Tim Hortons and fruit trays. Tomorrow is McDonalds breakfast.:



Now you can see why I'm really looking forward to the party.  Helps to work off the aggression.   And I get cake


----------



## jeanigor

I was thinking this morning. I know a shock. Anyway, how close to sailing does DCL finalize plans. We are getting close.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Good morning -- it was payday this morning so it was a good morning. 

Did McD's for breakkie though -- might get a Tim's later and see if I get to play again. 

Does anyone remember when the guarantee rooms will be assigned???? Want to see if we get an upgrade although really we don't care. We've stayed in a cat 12 before and they are fine. 

Fiona


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> 40 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and antics ensue on some buses, too!



Yehaaaaaa just 24 nights of sleep until we leave for our fabulous trip!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone!


----------



## dpuck1998

I feel the need for cake...

Is a chocolate muffin close enough?


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I was thinking this morning.



You're farther along that I am so far today...

I think I'm still in shock at the countdown number. I have sooooo much to do. We're (well, not 'we', but the nice guys we're paying) gutting our kitchen in 3 weeks and I have to have the wallpaper removed, appliances purchased and everything out of our kitchen, laundry room and back hall. I think at this point it's safe to say I'm not going to make a FE so I need to get on ebay and order one, order my gifts, buy cruise clothes for a 9 yr old bcs he outgrew everything he wore last summer. Oh, and DH has decided now is a good time to relandscape our front yard. 

OK enough whining- time to put my big girl panties on and start crossing things of my list(s).


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!



Morning Dodie! Hows the carpet?


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> I feel the need for cake...
> 
> Is a chocolate muffin close enough?



eat it with a fork and you're good to go!


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm not talking to Don, he just called me old cuz I like bread pudding.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Trying to get the gold star next to your name again?????



I've heard it called this too 



cdnmickeylover said:


> Good morning -- it was payday this morning so it was a good morning.
> 
> Did McD's for breakkie though -- might get a Tim's later and see if I get to play again.
> 
> Does anyone remember when the guarantee rooms will be assigned???? Want to see if we get an upgrade although really we don't care. We've stayed in a cat 12 before and they are fine.
> 
> Fiona



At about 30 days prior or April 10.  May not happen at that time but this is generally when you'll start to see them.  


Oh, the logo is so nice!!!  I loved what Corey did with it.  The colors just make it so ....

I've gone too far, I'll stop now


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Oh, the logo is so nice!!!  I loved what Corey did with it.  The colors just make it so ....
> 
> I've gone too far, I'll stop now



Didn't your mother tell you it wasn't nice to tease?


----------



## disneyfan19712006

cdnmickeylover said:


> Good morning -- it was payday this morning so it was a good morning.
> 
> Did McD's for breakkie though -- might get a Tim's later and see if I get to play again.
> 
> Does anyone remember when the guarantee rooms will be assigned???? Want to see if we get an upgrade although really we don't care. We've stayed in a cat 12 before and they are fine.
> 
> Fiona


I am also wondering on the CAT 12 gurantee. I don't expect an upgrade but would like a room number for the FE gift exchange. It helps if people know where to find you. LOL.  I can't wait. With all my son's legal fights in his paternity case we are all so stressed out. I am hoping I will get to see my new (3 month old) granddaughter before the cruise. I just keep praying this will all be over soon. 
See ya real soon!


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> I almost forgot to make my final payment on the post cruise two nights!  It was due yesterday and I missed it, but was able to make it this morning.  No more Mondays like that, ok



This totally goes against my theory that you are a robot. You have bad Monday's too.


----------



## spaddy

cdnmickeylover said:


> Good morning -- it was payday this morning so it was a good morning.
> 
> Did McD's for breakkie though -- might get a Tim's later and see if I get to play again.
> 
> Does anyone remember when the guarantee rooms will be assigned???? Want to see if we get an upgrade although really we don't care. We've stayed in a cat 12 before and they are fine.
> 
> Fiona



I am waiting too.  I am not very good at waiting.  I don't really care what room I get, but I like having a countdown.  First, it was being able to book excursion and Palo.  Then it's the room assignment.  Then next I guess is being able to print the Southwest boarding passes 24 hours before.  I try taking baby steps.



winotracy said:


> I've heard it called this too
> 
> 
> 
> At about 30 days prior or April 10.  May not happen at that time but this is generally when you'll start to see them.
> 
> 
> Oh, the logo is so nice!!!  I loved what Corey did with it.  The colors just make it so ....
> 
> I've gone too far, I'll stop now



You are bad.  Can't they assign my room a couple of days early?  That's what I want for my birthday.





Yvet said:


> Yehaaaaaa just 24 nights of sleep until we leave for our fabulous trip!!!!!!



I am jealous you are leaving so soon, but really excited for you.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Oh, the logo is so nice!!!  I loved what Corey did with it.  The colors just make it so ....
> 
> I've gone too far, I'll stop now



Grrrrrrrrrrrr. So isn't about time that some beans were spilled?


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> Oh, the logo is so nice!!!  I loved what Corey did with it.  The colors just make it so ....
> 
> I've gone too far, I'll stop now



Have you been talking to Kevin???


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Didn't your mother tell you it wasn't nice to tease?





shellyminnie said:


> Have you been talking to Kevin???





maiziezoe said:


> This totally goes against my theory that you are a robot.



I think its a conspiracy. See how many of us they can drive batty, hoping we will be sedated on meds for the cruise.If you see the nice men with the jacket that helps you give yourself hugs, quickly walk the other way.


----------



## jeanigor

*Dooo--doo--doo-do!! Announcing Tracy Mail!!!*


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> As the cake and pie haters wage war on another thread, lets just remember;
> 
> 40 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and antics ensue on some buses, too!
> 39 Days Until 6 dirty DIS'ers are in the pit for Give Kids the World!



Oh my gosh... we're almost in the 30's!!!



tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Someone is retiring from the office today and veeeerrrry soon we will be having chocolate cake and snacks..



I gave my 4 year old a CAKE donut this morning. 



Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!



Morning Dodie!!


----------



## Yvet

spaddy said:


> First, it was being able to book excursion and Palo.  Then it's the room assignment.  Then next I guess is being able to print the Southwest boarding passes 24 hours before.  I try taking baby steps.


You forgot one.....
Now you have to wait for the room asigment (probably around april10) and then before the boarding pass you will recieve you cruise package (somewhere late april).



spaddy said:


> I am jealous you are leaving so soon, but really excited for you.:woohoo


I'm jealours of me too.....
Ohw i can't wait for this trip i just sooo bad want to leave here.


----------



## Yvet

2300?????


----------



## Yvet

now 2300???


----------



## Yvet

almost.....


----------



## Yvet

Please???


----------



## jeanigor

Woo Hoo Yvette!!!


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> Woo Hoo Yvette!!!



Thanx..... Finally i have also a big number post...


----------



## DVCsince02

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I am also wondering on the CAT 12 gurantee. I don't expect an upgrade but would like a room number for the FE gift exchange. It helps if people know where to find you. LOL.  I can't wait. With all my son's legal fights in his paternity case we are all so stressed out. I am hoping I will get to see my new (3 month old) granddaughter before the cruise. I just keep praying this will all be over soon.
> See ya real soon!



Good luck!


----------



## shellyminnie

Yvet said:


> Thanx..... Finally i have also a big number post...



 Congrats, Yvette!!!


----------



## spaddy

Yvet said:


> You forgot one.....
> Now you have to wait for the room asigment (probably around april10) and then before the boarding pass you will recieve you cruise package (somewhere late april).
> 
> 
> I'm jealours of me too.....
> Ohw i can't wait for this trip i just sooo bad want to leave here.



I did forget about the package.  I love getting stuff from DCL.



Yvet said:


> Please???



Congrats.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm not talking to Don, he just called me old cuz I like bread pudding.


 

ooh- I love bread pudding, too!


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> Thanx..... Finally i have also a big number post...



This thread is 10 days old and we are only on page 150-something. I think the multi-quote is working a bit. 

Now as soon as we get some info from the crew.....that will all change.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm not talking to Don, he just called me old cuz I like bread pudding.





firsttimemom said:


> ooh- I love bread pudding, too!



Bread pudding is yummy. Is it served on the cruise?


----------



## lttlmc3

I'm so glad to see someone else in Cat 12!!


----------



## DVCsince02

new thread........


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Tracy, hmmm, now I'm interested.  Family board.  I've never heard a rule about it not counting while you're standing up.  Me being a good girl and everything, I don't know what you are talking about.


You know the difference between nice girls and good girls? 


Nice girls go to parties, come home, then go to bed...


Good girls...well...I can't really say cuz this is a family board...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> You know the difference between nice girls and good girls?
> 
> 
> Nice girls go to parties, come home, then go to bed...
> 
> 
> Good girls...well...I can't really say cuz this is a family board...



So are you a nice girl or a good girl Brandie?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm not talking to Don, he just called me old cuz I like bread pudding.



Of course I would never mean you...aren't you younger than me anyway!



scarlett873 said:


> You know the difference between nice girls and good girls?
> 
> 
> Nice girls go to parties, come home, then go to bed...
> 
> 
> Good girls...well...I can't really say cuz this is a family board...


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> ooh- I love bread pudding, too!





jeanigor said:


> Bread pudding is yummy. Is it served on the cruise?



I love bread pudding too.  I think the one menu in the dining room do have a bread pudding.  I don't remember for sure.

My DH likes breading pudding too, but hates raisins.  This can get complicated at times.


----------



## Yvet

lttlmc3 said:


> I'm so glad to see someone else in Cat 12!!



We are in Cat 12 to.....
So we have our little private party there.
Let all those other people think that the other decks are the party decks but deck 2 is the real party deck!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Of course I would never mean you...aren't you younger than me anyway!



Did someone say/hear something?  Nope.... ok.


----------



## lttlmc3

Yvet said:


> We are in Cat 12 to.....
> So we have our little private party there.
> Let all those other people think that the other decks are the party decks but deck 2 is the real party deck!!!!!



Darn Tootin'!  And because we are Cat 12, we have more money to spend on drinks!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> EXACTLY!  Now will you help me convince everyone else of this??



We need to wait and see how many you lob over the railing first.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> So are you a nice girl or a good girl Brandie?


What do you think?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Did someone say/hear something?  Nope.... ok.



ok ok, here..







(anyone wanna guess what that thing cost?)


----------



## Yvet

I like Vlaai, and Tompouche that's something Dutch.

Vlaai:





More Vlaai:





And Tompouche:


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> You know the difference between nice girls and good girls?
> 
> 
> Nice girls go to parties, come home, then go to bed...
> 
> 
> Good girls...well...I can't really say cuz this is a family board...



Good girls made it home eventually. 

*insert halo smiley here*


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> ok ok, here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone wanna guess what that thing cost?)



no thank you


----------



## Yvet

lttlmc3 said:


> Darn Tootin'!  And because we are Cat 12, we have more money to spend on drinks!!!!!



You are thinking the same way we do!!!!!!

WQe also thought that since it's the Podcast Cruise that we hang out with a lot of people the hole day and night that we don't use the stateroom that much...


----------



## Yvet

dpuck1998 said:


> ok ok, here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone wanna guess what that thing cost?)



hmmmmmm $350??
I really don't have a clue...... It could be $15 (i don't think so because it looks like leather) and also $3000.....


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I feel the need for cake...
> 
> Is a chocolate muffin close enough?



With sour cream frosting it would be all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> I like Vlaai, and Tompouche that's something Dutch.
> 
> Vlaai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Vlaai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tompouche:



Those look good to eat, but not good for diabetes....


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Those look good to eat, but not good for diabetes....


Awwwww...poor Todd...


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> Those look good to eat, but not good for diabetes....



They do have some Vlaai that are sugar free and also Topouche that are suger free.
You have to go to the bakery to get them and they are expensive but there is a diabetic option.


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> ok ok, here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(anyone wanna guess what that thing cost?)*


 

Um.... your man card??


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm not talking to Don, he just called me old cuz I like bread pudding.





winotracy said:


> Oh, the logo is so nice!!!  I loved what Corey did with it.  The colors just make it so ....



Both are so hurtful.  



disneyfan19712006 said:


> I am also wondering on the CAT 12 gurantee. I don't expect an upgrade but would like a room number for the FE gift exchange.* It helps if people know where to find you. LOL. *



Todd's Conga Line Cartel will find you.


----------



## maiziezoe

Yvet said:


> I like Vlaai, and Tompouche that's something Dutch.
> 
> Vlaai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Vlaai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tompouche:



I love Vlaai!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Yvet said:


> hmmmmmm $350??
> I really don't have a clue...... It could be $15 (i don't think so because it looks like leather) and also $3000.....



Your last guess is closest...4500 bucks.  Guess I'll have to look for a BMW to keep Jen happy, maybe a mansion in the Outer Banks.



georgemoe said:


> With sour cream frosting it would be all that and a bag of chips.



Frosting....and some graham crackers...then we are in heaven.


----------



## Yvet

maiziezoe said:


> I love Vlaai!!



You know Vlaai or you love Vlaai because of the pictures??


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Awwwww...poor Todd...





Yvet said:


> They do have some Vlaai that are sugar free and also Topouche that are suger free.
> You have to go to the bakery to get them and they are expensive but there is a diabetic option.



I was thinking more of Emile. Since I don't see myself being able to afford a European vacation this year.


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Um.... your man card??



It was an apology gift.  That can't be man card violation can it?

I like to smack her around and then buy her nice stuff...its something we do.


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> Um.... your man card??


----------



## DVCsince02

Uh uh, not giving in.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Uh uh, not giving in.



Hold your ground sister!


----------



## maiziezoe

MenashaCorp said:


> Um.... your man card??


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Uh uh, not giving in.



Ok, I learned this from Nicole.


"I'm sorry, I was wrong.  Bread pudding isn't for old people and your not old."


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> I like to smack her around and then buy her nice stuff...its something we do.


 

Will you and Jen being performing "Proud Mary" during the cruise, Ike?


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Those look good to eat, but not good for diabetes....



Todd!  I find you to be an incredibly good sport.  Even with this you still find it ok to share in our cake vs. pie conversations!


----------



## maiziezoe

Yvet said:


> You know Vlaai or you love Vlaai because of the pictures??



I know Vlaai. My dad is 100% Dutch and my mom is 50% Dutch. My grandma used to make this for us during the holidays. It's a custard pie thingy with fruit... right?  It's thinner than American type pies.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Uh uh, not giving in.


Don't give in...he needs to be taught a lesson...a very expen$ive lesson...


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Will you and Jen being performing "Proud Mary" during the cruise, Ike?



~snort~


----------



## lttlmc3

Yvet said:


> You are thinking the same way we do!!!!!!
> 
> WQe also thought that since it's the Podcast Cruise that we hang out with a lot of people the hole day and night that we don't use the stateroom that much...



That's exactly what we thought!  Great minds think alike!!


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Will you and Jen being performing "Proud Mary" during the cruise, Ike?



I was thinking Jen could do "Umbrella" to Don's Chris Brown.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Don't give in...he needs to be taught a lesson...a very expen$ive lesson...



Great, now they are teaming up on me (and not in a good way)


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I learned this from Nicole.
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry, I was wrong.  Bread pudding isn't for old people and your not old."


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> Will you and Jen being performing "Proud Mary" during the cruise, Ike?



Good one J.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


>



Wow, I'm running out of ammo.  

Send help!

Great smiley btw


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Todd!  I find you to be an incredibly good sport.  Even with this you still find it ok to share in our cake vs. pie conversations!



I have insulin for a reason.

*Insider tip: buy stock in Eli Lilly before I place my insulin order for the cruise*


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Great, now they are teaming up on me (and not in a good way)


Because that's what sisterwives do...


Oh..Don...when will you ever learn? 


White text, Don? Really??? LOL


----------



## spaddy

I am trying to diet and all I can think about now is cake and pie.

Has anyone ever heard of Graham Cracker Pie?  I had it at a dinner and it was really good.  It's a graham cracker crust with custard filling and then meringue on the top.  It was really really good.  Luckily that place is over an hour away or I might be on my way there right now.


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


>



Oh my gosh... that smiley looks just like my 2 year old!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's what sisterwives do...
> 
> 
> Oh..Don...when will you ever learn?


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> I have insulin for a reason.
> 
> *Insider tip: buy stock in Eli Lilly before I place my insulin order for the cruise*


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Because that's what sisterwives do...
> 
> 
> Oh..Don...when will you ever learn?
> 
> 
> White text, Don? Really??? LOL



I was pretty proud of myself on that one


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Great, now they are teaming up on me (and not in a good way)



Poor Don. This may go beyond fashion. Ever think of changing your name to -

BarTabDon


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Poor Don. This may go beyond fashion. Ever think of changing your name to -
> 
> BarTabDon


Hmmmm...I like the sound of that name...BarTabDon...


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> I was thinking Jen could do "Umbrella" to Don's Chris Brown.


 




(insert  for the victims in both cases, but DANG!! Leave the Dude!!)


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Poor Don. This may go beyond fashion. Ever think of changing your name to -
> 
> BarTabDon



See, George gets it.


----------



## DVCsince02

*1...

2...

3...

4...


I DELCARE A POSTING WAR!*​


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> See, Goerge gets it.


Stick it to him, sista!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> *1...
> 
> 2...
> 
> 3...
> 
> 4...
> 
> 
> I DELCARE A POSTING WAR!*​


Oooooh! And I'm hear for this one!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Hey...only 101 more posts until I hit 10,000!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Don... May I suggest you feed her some

*RUM CAKE?!?!*







It's ... for Jen....and it's alcoholic!!


----------



## scarlett873

This posting war isn't much fun all by myself...


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh! And I'm hear for this one!!!!





What are you going to eat at Narcoosees?


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> *1...
> 
> 2...
> 
> 3...
> 
> 4...
> 
> 
> I DELCARE A POSTING WAR!*​




I missed the last one too.  

They delivered my FE gift to the wrong address.  Now I have to drive 20 minutes away from here to pick it up this afternoon.  How dumb can Fedex be?


----------



## scarlett873

Wow...I had a typo...that should say that i'm HERE for this one...

See what happens when you get me all excited? Typos galore!


I'm not sure what i'm having yet Jen...need to study the menu...


----------



## DVCsince02

I'd make Fed Ex go get it.


----------



## spaddy

MenashaCorp said:


> Don... May I suggest you feed her some
> 
> *RUM CAKE?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ... for Jen....and it's alcoholic!!



Yummy.  Bought some rum cake from this place on our last crusie and it was GOOD.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

What's up kiddos?!?

Anyone doing door magnets? I have no talent and am looking for some helps!

Jen? Do you still have the Jessica graphic you had from before?


----------



## DVCsince02

I'll probably have the filet.


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> What's up kiddos?!?
> 
> Anyone doing door magnets? I have no talent and am looking for some helps!
> 
> Jen? Do you still have the Jessica graphic you had from before?



Yes, what do you need?


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> I'd make Fed Ex go get it.



I am afraid of the days it will take them to get it back and then delivering it to the wrong place again.  I want my gifts.


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> I was thinking more of Emile. Since I don't see myself being able to afford a European vacation this year.


Hmmm that is to bad Europe is lovely.
Emiel used to eat this stuff but since he's on his diet he sometimes at a birthday eats some cake,pie,vlaai or something just with the suger in it......



maiziezoe said:


> I know Vlaai. My dad is 100% Dutch and my mom is 50% Dutch. My grandma used to make this for us during the holidays. It's a custard pie thingy with fruit... right?  It's thinner than American type pies.


That's correct.
How lovely that you are 75% Dutch......
Do you also speak Dutch?





lttlmc3 said:


> That's exactly what we thought!  Great minds think alike!!


Yeah that's what i said: Great Great Great minds.....


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'd make Fed Ex go get it.



See...you would think they would do that...My last job...we had ordered a dozen computer monitors for one of the classrooms. The delivery came, we counted and realized that we were missing one. Fed Ex guy looked on the truck for it, but it wasn't there...Smart cookie that I am, I checked the tracking number on their website and found that they had delivered it to the wrong address. We asked them to go pick it up for us...it took them 3 weeks before we had any kind of resolution to the ordeal. Dell ended up sending us another monitor and when the other was finally picked up, it was shipped back to Dell.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll probably have the filet.


Either the filet or the chicken...i'm undecided at this point...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, what do you need?



One with her and Rick's name if it isn't too much?

Although I'd love it to say "...Everyone should be drawn this way..." but that might be a bit much for Disney cruise lines.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> *1...
> 
> 2...
> 
> 3...
> 
> 4...
> 
> 
> I DELCARE A POSTING WAR!*​



Weren't we already posting enough?


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> See...you would think they would do that...My last job...we had ordered a dozen computer monitors for one of the classrooms. The delivery came, we counted and realized that we were missing one. Fed Ex guy looked on the truck for it, but it wasn't there...Smart cookie that I am, I checked the tracking number on their website and found that they had delivered it to the wrong address. We asked them to go pick it up for us...it took them 3 weeks before we had any kind of resolution to the ordeal. Dell ended up sending us another monitor and when the other was finally picked up, it was shipped back to Dell.




This does not surprise me one bit.  I am just glad the nice lady called me.  She problably opened it and thinks I am an insane person now.


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> One with her and Rick's name if it isn't too much?
> 
> Although I'd love it to say "...Everyone should be drawn this way..." but that might be a bit much for Disney cruise lines.


I've been playing with magnets too...i'll see what i've got that I can fix up for you too! (no Jessica Rabbit here though)


----------



## DVCsince02

Give me a minute and I'll post it.
Here is the Lori one.


----------



## Yvet

Ohwww i forgot one........ a Moorkop.... 

This is a Moorkop:





This and the Tompouche are a pastry.


----------



## scarlett873

I just finished watching the SATC movie...I love that movie...cry like a baby everytime...





Notice I didn't say bawl/ball...I learned my lesson from Jen...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> I've been playing with magnets too...i'll see what i've got that I can fix up for you too! (no Jessica Rabbit here though)





DVCsince02 said:


> Give me a minute and I'll post it.



Thank you both dears.................

I don't think Don appreciates either one of you enough....


I however am very grateful!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> I just finished watching the SATC movie...I love that movie...cry like a baby everytime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice I didn't say bawl/ball...I learned my lesson from Jen...



Ahhh, shut up.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Ahhh, shut up.


Big kisses!!!


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thank you both dears.................
> 
> I don't think Don appreciates either one of you enough....
> 
> 
> I however am very grateful!


I knew I liked you...


----------



## spaddy

Yvet said:


> Ohwww i forgot one........ a Moorkop....
> 
> This is a Moorkop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This and the Tompouche are a pastry.



I am pretty sure I have had this one.  It's been over 5 years since I have been to Amsterdam and my memory is fading.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you...



Ok, so I know I let you down, did you get a fish extender?

We are headed to Vegas Thur-Sun and I was promised my new sewing machine Mon morning. (After much foot stamping I might add)

So I'll be doing a couple next week.

I'm sorry.

Forgive me?


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Don... May I suggest you feed her some
> 
> *RUM CAKE?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ... for Jen....and it's alcoholic!!



Mom brought me some of these from her cruise last year. No me gusta. Too bland.


----------



## scarlett873

Oh Jen...I found my drink of choice from Narcoossees...

Mojitocoossee - Myer's dark rum, Bacardi rum, Cointreau, Orange juice, mint, and a splash of soda.


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Ok, so I know I let you down, did you get a fish extender?
> 
> We are headed to Vegas Thur-Sun and I was promised my new sewing machine Mon morning. (After much foot stamping I might add)
> 
> So I'll be doing a couple next week.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Forgive me?


Awww...of course!! We gave my mom an embroidery machine for Christmas and she's all over the FE stuff...She's coming down this weekend to finish it up! Woooo!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Okay, time for me to be petty.  I asked my Aunt to sew my FE.  I bought everything she needed and delivered it to her along with pictures and details.  She just sent me a picture and I am disappointed.  I know I should be grateful, and it's similar to what I wanted, but not quite right.  So when I get it from her I'm going to rip it apart and fix it the way I wanted it.


----------



## scarlett873

Yvet said:


> Ohwww i forgot one........ a Moorkop....
> 
> This is a Moorkop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This and the Tompouche are a pastry.


Um...YUM!!!

Chocolate and whipped cream...can't go wrong with that combination...


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> Ohwww i forgot one........ a Moorkop....
> 
> This is a Moorkop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This and the Tompouche are a pastry.



Wow. That looks like three days in the hospital. But it looks so worth it.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, time for me to be petty.  I asked my Aunt to sew my FE.  I bought everything she needed and delivered it to her along with pictures and details.  She just sent me a picture and I am disappointed.  I know I should be grateful, and it's similar to what I wanted, but not quite right.  So when I get it from her I'm going to rip it appart and fix it the way I wanted it.


----------



## scarlett873

I think DH is forcing me to Subway for lunch today...he mumbled something about school and needed to take a picture of a sandwich or something...


----------



## DVCsince02

Lori, I'm still looking for the blank.  I'll post as soon as I can find it again.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I think DH is forcing me to Subway for lunch today...he mumbled something about school and needed to take a picture of a sandwich or something...



What an assignment!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, time for me to be petty.  I asked my Aunt to sew my FE.  I bought everything she needed and delivered it to her along with pictures and details.  She just sent me a picture and I am disappointed.  I know I should be grateful, and it's similar to what I wanted, but not quite right.  So when I get it from her I'm going to rip it appart and fix it the way I wanted it.



I know the feeling. I know what I want I think I'd be disappointed with anything else. Rick suggested we just get one from Ebay at this point. I looked at him and went "why? I'd be redoing it and embroidering it anyway."



But I figured out how to make mine liquid resistant (or at least washable) so anyone can deliver those bottles of rum to our room!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> What an assignment!!!


I know...rough to be him!


----------



## jeanigor

That was a quick 100 posts....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Thanks Jen. Whenever you get a chance.......I find my patience is extended exponetially when I am the one begging......


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> I know the feeling. I know what I want I think I'd be disappointed with anything else. Rick suggested we just get one from Ebay at this point. I looked at him and went "why? I'd be redoing it and embroidering it anyway."
> 
> 
> 
> But I figured out how to make mine liquid resistant (or at least washable) so anyone can deliver those bottles of rum to our room!


Atta girl!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll probably have the filet.



Hey. You can't talk like that in front of my lunch salad.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Atta girl!



LOL, did you expect anything less from a COB girl?!?




I gots skillz!


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> I know the feeling. I know what I want I think I'd be disappointed with anything else. Rick suggested we just get one from Ebay at this point. I looked at him and went "why? I'd be redoing it and embroidering it anyway."
> 
> 
> 
> But I figured out how to make mine liquid resistant (or at least washable) so anyone can deliver those bottles of rum to our room!



Thanks, I feel bad because she didn't want any money, and now I'm glad I didn't pay her because I'm not thrilled with the final product.  It's just one more thing I need to do before the cruise.


----------



## Dodie

I bought our FE from a nice lady on eBAY, but it was a custom order. I told her what I wanted and paid extra for the patches and material that she had to find to do it.

I am crafty and artistic, but cannot sew.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> *1...
> 
> 2...
> 
> 3...
> 
> 4...
> 
> 
> I DELCARE A POSTING WAR!*​



Darn I missed it.



MenashaCorp said:


> Don... May I suggest you feed her some
> 
> *RUM CAKE?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ... for Jen....and it's alcoholic!!



Hmm...might work.



TheBeadPirate said:


> Thank you both dears.................
> 
> I don't think Don appreciates either one of you enough....
> 
> 
> I however am very grateful!



thanks Lori, like I'm not in enough trouble already.


----------



## scarlett873

Alright guys...it's been fun...but i'm hungry and Subway's callin'!

Catch ya later!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Alright guys...it's been fun...but i'm hungry and Subway's callin'!
> 
> Catch ya later!



Same here...subway it is....


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Alright guys...it's been fun...but i'm hungry and Subway's callin'!
> 
> Catch ya later!


 


dpuck1998 said:


> Same here...subway it is....


 

Just finished Subway....  (uuurp...)


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Didn't your mother tell you it wasn't nice to tease?



No.



disneyfan19712006 said:


> I am also wondering on the CAT 12 gurantee. I don't expect an upgrade but would like a room number for the FE gift exchange. It helps if people know where to find you. LOL.  I can't wait.



Unfortunately, that's what happens when you book a GTY.  And please I beg of all of you if you don't have your room number by April 10 - don't email me.  Wait until Monday and check online.  We are not advised when your room is set and we have to check in online ourselves so if you check there first before emailing me, it would be much appreciated.  



DVCsince02 said:


> *1...
> 
> 2...
> 
> 3...
> 
> 4...
> 
> 
> I DELCARE A POSTING WAR!*​



Jen really wants to get on my bad list....


----------



## wishspirit

10 pages of spying.... never leave it 12 hours to check on this thread again!!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Jen really wants to get on my bad list....



Wasn't much of a war anyways.  More like a cat fight.


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> Unfortunately, that's what happens when you book a GTY.  And please I beg of all of you if you don't have your room number by April 10 - don't email me.  Wait until Monday and check online.  We are not advised when your room is set and we have to check in online ourselves so if you check there first before emailing me, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ....



I will be obsessively checking Disney website.  I can't help myself.  I will be sending you no emails.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Alright guys...it's been fun...but i'm hungry and Subway's callin'!
> 
> Catch ya later!





dpuck1998 said:


> Same here...subway it is....





MenashaCorp said:


> Just finished Subway....  (uuurp...)



Hot and ready for me. Best part is I don't need to leave. Its being brought to me.



winotracy said:


> Unfortunately, that's what happens when you book a GTY.  And please I beg of all of you if you don't have your room number by April 10 - don't email me.  Wait until Monday and check online.  We are not advised when your room is set and we have to check in online ourselves so if you check there first before emailing me, it would be much appreciated.



Who would e-mail you in a panic?



> Jen really wants to get on my bad list....



Is she a bad girl or a naughty girl?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

dpuck1998 said:


> Darn I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...might work.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Lori, like I'm not in enough trouble already.



Anything I can do to help man!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Just finished Subway....  (uuurp...)



Excuse you



DVCsince02 said:


> Wasn't much of a war anyways.  More like a cat fight.



 I have a new favorite smiley.  Anyone watch Big Bang Theory last night?  This is my all-time favorite show right now.



jeanigor said:


> Hot and ready for me. Best part is I don't need to leave. Its being brought to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would e-mail you in a panic?
> 
> 
> 
> Is she a bad girl or a naughty girl?


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> ooh- I love bread pudding, too!



Yuck!  Mushy pudidng.  I don't like.  That must mean I'm not old, right Don?



scarlett873 said:


> You know the difference between nice girls and good girls?
> 
> 
> Nice girls go to parties, come home, then go to bed...
> 
> 
> Good girls...well...I can't really say cuz this is a family board...



Because I am one, I don't need you to finish the sentence 



georgemoe said:


> We need to wait and see how many you lob over the railing first.



Um, you're the first to go.



dpuck1998 said:


> ok ok, here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone wanna guess what that thing cost?)



Is this what you're sending me????  Two of them?



dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, I learned this from Nicole.
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry, I was wrong.  Bread pudding isn't for old people and your not old."



I'm so impressed.  I cried a little.



DVCsince02 said:


>



Jen, he said he was sorry (guys don't say that).  Now you have to drop it.  I tried it and it was VERY worthwhile.  Oh wait, maybe you don't want it to be worthwhile.



DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, time for me to be petty.  I asked my Aunt to sew my FE.  I bought everything she needed and delivered it to her along with pictures and details.  She just sent me a picture and I am disappointed.  I know I should be grateful, and it's similar to what I wanted, but not quite right.  So when I get it from her I'm going to rip it apart and fix it the way I wanted it.



My step-mom is making one for me.  I'm a little nervous how it's going to look.  



DVCsince02 said:


> Wasn't much of a war anyways.  More like a cat fight.



Jen, A+ on the smileys today.  Very cute.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Yuck!  Mushy pudidng.  I don't like.  That must mean I'm not old, right Don?
> 
> Is this what you're sending me????  Two of them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so impressed.  I cried a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Jen, he said he was sorry (guys don't say that).  Now you have to drop it.  I tried it and it was VERY worthwhile.  Oh wait, maybe you don't want it to be worthwhile.



From what I'm told, bread pudding now has no bearing on age 

I'm not THAT nice!  Even I draw the line at a $4000 purse! 

Thanks for trying Nicole, guess I'm making my own supper and sleeping on the couch


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> I love bread pudding too. I think the one menu in the dining room do have a bread pudding. I don't remember for sure.
> 
> My DH likes breading pudding too, but hates raisins. This can get complicated at times.


 
I love bread pudding but hate raisins too- it is hard to find bread pudding without raisins.  Rice pudding is the same.  Why can't restaurants just make them without dried up things in them.    I always have to ask before I order.  The bread pudding at Earl of Sandwich even has raisins - YUCK!!!!!!



scarlett873 said:


> See...you would think they would do that...My last job...we had ordered a dozen computer monitors for one of the classrooms. The delivery came, we counted and realized that we were missing one. Fed Ex guy looked on the truck for it, but it wasn't there...Smart cookie that I am, I checked the tracking number on their website and found that they had delivered it to the wrong address. We asked them to go pick it up for us...it took them 3 weeks before we had any kind of resolution to the ordeal. Dell ended up sending us another monitor and when the other was finally picked up, it was shipped back to Dell.


 
I had a Fed Ex envelope delivered to my door one day - it wasn't mine.  So I did the right thing and let them know.  What a mistake!!!!!  Fed Ex made it in to such an ordeal - like it was my mistake they delivered to the wrong address.     They wanted me to set up a pick up time and when I was going to be home and call during this time but not during this time.  UGH!!!   I finally just told them the envelope would be on my front porch and if they wanted it they could just come and get it and that I wanted nothing more to do with the whole thing.  You try to be nice and all you get is grief.


----------



## Madi100

So, got a question.  I'm going to spend some money tonight or least decide what to spend it on.  Like I've said before, I'm our school's PTO president.  I'm done this year.  In the three years I've been president, I've done something I normally don't do - I've saved not spent.  So, I have some money to spend.  If you had money to spend, what would you buy for your elementary school?  Something for the NOW, not in five years.


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> So, got a question. I'm going to spend some money tonight or least decide what to spend it on. Like I've said before, I'm our school's PTO president. I'm done this year. In the three years I've been president, I've done something I normally don't do - I've saved not spent. So, I have some money to spend. If you had money to spend, what would you buy for your elementary school? Something for the NOW, not in five years.


 
How much money are we talking about?


----------



## jeanigor

When I came home from the college program, I shipped some stuff because the car was overloaded. UPS mis-delivered the package. They said sorry and that was it. It was just some clothes, nothing important. But I still get a bit peeved.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> So, got a question.  I'm going to spend some money tonight or least decide what to spend it on.  Like I've said before, I'm our school's PTO president.  I'm done this year.  In the three years I've been president, I've done something I normally don't do - I've saved not spent.  So, I have some money to spend.  If you had money to spend, what would you buy for your elementary school?  Something for the NOW, not in five years.



Well, I'd ask some teachers what they want.  I've purchased a lot of technology for the classrooms and even started a technology grant from our monies.


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> How much money are we talking about?



6-8 thousand.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Well, I'd ask some teachers what they want.  I've purchased a lot of technology for the classrooms and even started a technology grant from our monies.



What we are leaning towards is probably buying TVs for each of the classrooms with DVD players attached to them.  However, one of the teachers suggested getting projectors for all the rooms. Where do you purchase your technology?


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> What we are leaning towards is probably buying TVs for each of the classrooms with DVD players attached to them.  However, one of the teachers suggested getting projectors for all the rooms. Where do you purchase your technology?



Well, don't do anything without going thru your schools tech department.  They can suggest the best route.  Projectors would be great, they are more expensive than TV's however.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Well, don't do anything without going thru your schools tech department.  They can suggest the best route.  Projectors would be great, they are more expensive than TV's however.



Do you guys have an ELMO?


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> So, got a question.  I'm going to spend some money tonight or least decide what to spend it on.  Like I've said before, I'm our school's PTO president.  I'm done this year.  In the three years I've been president, I've done something I normally don't do - I've saved not spent.  So, I have some money to spend.  If you had money to spend, what would you buy for your elementary school?  Something for the NOW, not in five years.



Does each classroom have a smartboard?

I am also the PTA president and my term ends in June - I am literally counting the days until I am finished.....


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> Does each classroom have a smartboard?
> 
> I am also the PTA president and my term ends in June - I am literally counting the days until I am finished.....



Want to have a party together???

We don't have smartboards and that has come up also.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Do you guys have an ELMO?





kimisabella said:


> Does each classroom have a smartboard?
> 
> I am also the PTA president and my term ends in June - I am literally counting the days until I am finished.....



We have ELMOS all over.  They are very useful, but do require a projector also.

We aren't real big fans of the smart boards.  The few we have do not get much use.  Actually, the teachers enjoy the hand held chalkboards more than the big whiteboards.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Does each classroom have a smartboard?
> 
> I am also the PTA president and my term ends in June - I am literally counting the days until I am finished.....



I'm done this year too...can't wait!!  I love doing it, but can't stand all the complaining from the people that don't do anything.


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> What we are leaning towards is probably buying TVs for each of the classrooms with DVD players attached to them. However, one of the teachers suggested getting projectors for all the rooms. Where do you purchase your technology?


 
I like the TV idea.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm done this year too...can't wait!!  I love doing it, but *can't stand all the complaining from the people that don't do anything*.



Sounds like me and my Homeowners Assocation.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Sounds like me and my Homeowners Assocation.



Never fails does it..."Your doing it wrong, you should do it this way"  me:"So you want to do it" ...****** "No, I'm too busy"  me "ST$U"


----------



## chickie

Nicole,
I hear ya. I am VP this year and have been treasurer for the past 2 years. I was going to suggest ELMO's, too. I'm not sure what they are or how much they cost, but dd has one in her class and the teacher loves it. We have a special beautification fund that we use to buy flowers, trees, rugs, painting mural, etc that the district won't pay for. We have some really great murals painted on the cafeteria and hall walls. That might be another idea. We have money in our funds, but it seems like we keep getting asked to buy more and more stuff that the district usually covers. They are getting cheap!


----------



## DLBDS




----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Want to have a party together???



Definatley - we'll have to do a pre-party drink on the cruise!



dpuck1998 said:


> I'm done this year too...can't wait!!  I love doing it, but can't stand all the complaining from the people that don't do anything.



Exactly 



dpuck1998 said:


> Never fails does it..."Your doing it wrong, you should do it this way"  me:"So you want to do it" ...****** "No, I'm too busy"  me "ST$U"



This is so true - people call me at home, email me - it's crazy...  I wanted to be involved, but, the president position is the worst - anything and everything that people have a problem with comes to me.


----------



## jeanigor

Is an ELMO like new tech'ed up version of one of those projectors that used transparencies??


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Is an ELMO like new tech'ed up version of one of those projectors that used transparencies??



Its basically an overhead projector that hooks to the computer, or more like a digital video camera merged with an overhead projector.  Teachers love them because they are stupid proof and they use them a lot.

We also have invested in tablets and clickers systems.  The clicker systems let the kids take interactive tests and answer questions in class on the computer.  Very cool I think.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Someone is retiring from the office today and veeeerrrry soon we will be having chocolate cake and snacks..





MrandMissVacation said:


> ...and in our office we have cheeseCAKE today





jeanigor said:


> Weird tradition.
> 
> *Note to self: Don't work for Kim's company, they beat you up when you retire.*
> 
> 
> 
> Today the vendors brought us Tim Hortons and fruit trays. Tomorrow is McDonalds breakfast.:





cdnmickeylover said:


> Good morning -- it was payday this morning so it was a good morning.
> 
> Did McD's for breakkie though -- might get a Tim's later and see if I get to play again.
> 
> Does anyone remember when the guarantee rooms will be assigned???? Want to see if we get an upgrade although really we don't care. We've stayed in a cat 12 before and they are fine.
> 
> Fiona



Be careful you guys are going to get fat eating all that stuff.


----------



## Dodie

New carpet yesterday. New couch today.  Feels like a whole new family room!

First, we had taken our old sectional couch apart. The center portion is actually OK and, since it's small, armless, and vinyl, Phillip has decided he's going to use it in his garage.  So, we left it in the room so at least one of us would have a place to sit while we waited for the new couch.  THIS is the "one of us" who had a place to sit last night (Greta):






New couch - before it was covered in its doggie protective layer (sheets):


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> So, got a question.  I'm going to spend some money tonight or least decide what to spend it on.  Like I've said before, I'm our school's PTO president.  I'm done this year.  In the three years I've been president, I've done something I normally don't do - I've saved not spent.  So, I have some money to spend.  If you had money to spend, what would you buy for your elementary school?  Something for the NOW, not in five years.




Our PE teacher wants a rock climbing wall REALLY badly! Ask the teachers- they'll give you an idea of what they need. Are there new books or shelves needed for the library? Computer equipment? Printer ink (our computer lab ran out of color ink so the kids get to do their projects in b&w)? Instruments for the band/orchestra?


----------



## chickie

Is anyone else having State Testing right now at their school? Our district started today. And our PTO is paying for all the kids to have breakfast together as a class before testing starts each day. Breakfast used to be 10 cents a day, but now it's 75 cents. That's a big cost to us, but we felt it was a good idea.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm done this year too...can't wait!!  I love doing it, but can't stand all the complaining from the people that don't do anything.




I had a parent tell me I set american education back 50 years bcs I had a typo in our math-a-thon fundraising letter. The email she sent (on her law firm's letterhead) went on and on and on. In-freaking-sane!


----------



## halliesmommy01

chickie said:


> Is anyone else having State Testing right now at their school? Our district started today. And our PTO is paying for all the kids to have breakfast together as a class before testing starts each day. Breakfast used to be 10 cents a day, but now it's 75 cents. That's a big cost to us, but we felt it was a good idea.



I think they are. Hallie mentioned something about they had to take tests this week. 

I forgot to tell you all my girl was asked to test into the gifted program at her school! I am very proud of her.

Becky


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> Please???





Congrats Yvet!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> We also have invested in...clickers systems.




OMG- I keep thinking about the dog training clickers. Probably useful in some situations.


----------



## katscradle

lttlmc3 said:


> Darn Tootin'!  And because we are Cat 12, we have more money to spend on drinks!!!!!



Great I take it you will be buying a round then.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> New carpet yesterday. New couch today.  Feels like a whole new family room!
> 
> First, we had taken our old sectional couch apart. The center portion is actually OK and, since it's small, armless, and vinyl, Phillip has decided he's going to use it in his garage.  So, we left it in the room so at least one of us would have a place to sit while we waited for the new couch.  THIS is the "one of us" who had a place to sit last night (Greta):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New couch - before it was covered in its doggie protective layer (sheets):



Nice new couch!! Why doesn't it surprise me that your pup would take the seat?



firsttimemom said:


> I had a parent tell me I set american education back 50 years bcs I had a typo in our math-a-thon fundraising letter. The email she sent (on her law firm's letterhead) went on and on and on. In-freaking-sane!



Some people need to take a deep breath and relax. Seriously.


----------



## firsttimemom

chickie said:


> Is anyone else having State Testing right now at their school? Our district started today. And our PTO is paying for all the kids to have breakfast together as a class before testing starts each day. Breakfast used to be 10 cents a day, but now it's 75 cents. That's a big cost to us, but we felt it was a good idea.



That's a great idea! We had testing a couple weeks ago and our PTA pays for snacks in between tests to keep their blood sugar up and at the end of each of the 4 testing days. 

How did they deal w/ transportation? If kids came on buses, were they able to get to school early enough?


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


>



Hi Dara.  Where ya been?



Dodie said:


> New carpet yesterday. New couch today.  Feels like a whole new family room!
> 
> First, we had taken our old sectional couch apart. The center portion is actually OK and, since it's small, armless, and vinyl, Phillip has decided he's going to use it in his garage.  So, we left it in the room so at least one of us would have a place to sit while we waited for the new couch.  THIS is the "one of us" who had a place to sit last night (Greta):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New couch - before it was covered in its doggie protective layer (sheets):



Nice stuff Dodie. Smart doggie.


----------



## chickie

halliesmommy01 said:


> I think they are. Hallie mentioned something about they had to take tests this week.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all my girl was asked to test into the gifted program at her school! I am very proud of her.
> 
> Becky



Wow Becky! That's great! Congrats to Hallie!


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Your last guess is closest...4500 bucks.  Guess I'll have to look for a BMW to keep Jen happy, maybe a mansion in the Outer Banks.
> 
> 
> 
> Frosting....and some graham crackers...then we are in heaven.




4500!! 
DH thinks I'm bad.
I don't think he will recall me ever asking for a $4500. purse! 
John see how easy you have it.


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> Our PE teacher wants a rock climbing wall REALLY badly! Ask the teachers- they'll give you an idea of what they need. Are there new books or shelves needed for the library? Computer equipment? Printer ink (our computer lab ran out of color ink so the kids get to do their projects in b&w)? Instruments for the band/orchestra?



In the beginning of the year, the principal sent each teacher a "wish list" of things they wanted the PTA to get them
Needless to say I had a good laugh that afternoon going through all of their requests for digital cameras, copiers, scanners, every other electronic gadget, air conditioners, someone wanted a new fence outside their classroom - but the best was the teacher who wanted us to have a koi pond created outside the kindergarten wing.............. kindergarteners + koi pond =


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I am trying to diet and all I can think about now is cake and pie.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of Graham Cracker Pie?  I had it at a dinner and it was really good.  It's a graham cracker crust with custard filling and then meringue on the top.  It was really really good.  Luckily that place is over an hour away or I might be on my way there right now.



I know how that is!
I started on Isagenix last friday.
It is a healthy lifestyle and weight loss program.
I feel great, even my skin feels good.
I am not hungry, and no cravings.
I will let you know on Wednesday how it worked.
That WW weigh in day.


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> In the beginning of the year, the principal sent each teacher a "wish list" of things they wanted the PTA to get them
> ..... the best was the teacher who wanted us to have a koi pond created outside the kindergarten wing.


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> I had a parent tell me I set american education back 50 years bcs I had a typo in our math-a-thon fundraising letter. The email she sent (on her law firm's letterhead) went on and on and on. In-freaking-sane!



That would require me to respond with (on my handwritten letterhead), "Apparently you have lots of free time on your hands, we sure could use someone to help write and proof every letter that goes home in the future"

Hugs,


----------



## chickie

firsttimemom said:


> That's a great idea! We had testing a couple weeks ago and our PTA pays for snacks in between tests to keep their blood sugar up and at the end of each of the 4 testing days.
> 
> How did they deal w/ transportation? If kids came on buses, were they able to get to school early enough?



No problems. They actually wait 'till school starts and then the whole class goes to the cafe together to eat their breakfast. It gives the kids a nice start to the day and helps to take some of the test anxiety away.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> When I came home from the college program, I shipped some stuff because the car was overloaded. UPS mis-delivered the package. They said sorry and that was it. It was just some clothes, nothing important. But I still get a bit peeved.



All this misdirected mail has me worried as we are shipping our FE gifts to the port directly!


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> In the beginning of the year, the principal sent each teacher a "wish list" of things they wanted the PTA to get them
> Needless to say I had a good laugh that afternoon going through all of their requests for digital cameras, copiers, scanners, every other electronic gadget, air conditioners, someone wanted a new fence outside their classroom - but the best was the teacher who wanted us to have a koi pond created outside the kindergarten wing.............. kindergarteners + koi pond =



Maybe she just wanted to advance the curriculum and include swimming.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> New carpet yesterday. New couch today.  Feels like a whole new family room!
> 
> First, we had taken our old sectional couch apart. The center portion is actually OK and, since it's small, armless, and vinyl, Phillip has decided he's going to use it in his garage.  So, we left it in the room so at least one of us would have a place to sit while we waited for the new couch.  THIS is the "one of us" who had a place to sit last night (Greta):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New couch - before it was covered in its doggie protective layer (sheets):



Very nice!!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> All this misdirected mail has me worried as we are shipping our FE gifts to the port directly!



That is the only time (that I am aware of) where something has been misdirected. Now the mailman not delivering, that I can kvetch about....


----------



## halliesmommy01

chickie said:


> Wow Becky! That's great! Congrats to Hallie!



Thanks! We had an idea it was coming from things Hallie had said but we got the official word yesterday.

Becky


----------



## maiziezoe

Yvet said:


> That's correct.
> How lovely that you are 75% Dutch......
> Do you also speak Dutch?



No, I do not. I sure wish I did. My grandfather did and I wish I would have learned it before he passed. 

One day I will go to the Netherlands. I've wanted to since I was a little girl.


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Give me a minute and I'll post it.
> Here is the Lori one.



Nice!! 



dpuck1998 said:


> I have a new favorite smiley.  Anyone watch Big Bang Theory last night?  This is my all-time favorite show right now.



I love Big Bang! I completely forgot to DVR it last night. I *heart* Leonard. He is my fave. However, my hubby is my FAVORITE *geek*!!



Madi100 said:


> So, got a question.  I'm going to spend some money tonight or least decide what to spend it on.  Like I've said before, I'm our school's PTO president.  I'm done this year.  In the three years I've been president, I've done something I normally don't do - I've saved not spent.  So, I have some money to spend.  If you had money to spend, what would you buy for your elementary school?  Something for the NOW, not in five years.



Smartboards... all my teacher friends RAVE about them!



DLBDS said:


>



Hi Dara!!  



Dodie said:


> New carpet yesterday. New couch today.  Feels like a whole new family room!
> 
> First, we had taken our old sectional couch apart. The center portion is actually OK and, since it's small, armless, and vinyl, Phillip has decided he's going to use it in his garage.  So, we left it in the room so at least one of us would have a place to sit while we waited for the new couch.  THIS is the "one of us" who had a place to sit last night (Greta):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New couch - before it was covered in its doggie protective layer (sheets):



Great Couch!!  That's what we are looking for in black.

Hi Greta! 


Look at all the multi-quotes! Woo Hoo!

Oh, Becky - Congrats to Hallie on the gifted program testing!!  My 12 year old is in the gifted program and does not like it.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Maybe she just wanted to advance the curriculum and include swimming.




AND the older kids could take first aid and practice CPR when a little one falls in. Maybe not such a bad idea....


----------



## exwdwcm

scarlett873 said:


> Wow...I had a typo...that should say that i'm HERE for this one...
> 
> See what happens when you get me all excited? Typos galore!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what i'm having yet Jen...need to study the menu...


lol- i was just thinking how a DIS newbie would think we are crazy to even know where we are eating, much less know WHAT we are eating months in advance! 



TheBeadPirate said:


> What's up kiddos?!?
> 
> Anyone doing door magnets? I have no talent and am looking for some helps!
> 
> Jen? Do you still have the Jessica graphic you had from before?


i did some just in ppt, then saved as jpgs.  I used wallpaper i found online and copied/pasted.   very simple, since i am no designer, but enough for me- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, time for me to be petty. I asked my Aunt to sew my FE. I bought everything she needed and delivered it to her along with pictures and details. She just sent me a picture and I am disappointed. I know I should be grateful, and it's similar to what I wanted, but not quite right. So when I get it from her I'm going to rip it apart and fix it the way I wanted it.


so sorry Jen- i am sure you will make it look fabulous!



Dodie said:


> New carpet yesterday. New couch today. Feels like a whole new family room!
> 
> First,
> 
> New couch - before it was covered in its doggie protective layer (sheets):


Looks great Dodie- lol at Greta taking the only spot!



kimisabella said:


> but the best was the teacher who wanted us to have a koi pond created outside the kindergarten wing.............. kindergarteners + koi pond =


koi poind?  seriously?  people are just crazy sometimes.  Kudos to all of you dedicating time for PTA/PTO etc.   I know it is probably a ton of work with very little recognition


----------



## dpuck1998

exwdwcm said:


> koi poind?  seriously?  people are just crazy sometimes.  Kudos to all of you dedicating time for PTA/PTO etc.   I know it is probably a ton of work with very little recognition


----------



## Dodie

maiziezoe said:


> Great Couch!!  That's what we are looking for in black.
> 
> Hi Greta!



Check LazBoy. That's where we got it. Don ordered the same couch a few weeks after us. 

Greta is thrilled. She's never had a shout out before!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Check LazBoy. That's where we got it. Don ordered the same couch a few weeks after us.
> 
> Greta is thrilled. She's never had a shout out before!




She is a sweet heart!


----------



## tickledtink33

DLBDS said:


>



Hi Dara

How have you been?


----------



## Yvet

maiziezoe said:


> No, I do not. I sure wish I did. My grandfather did and I wish I would have learned it before he passed.
> 
> One day I will go to the Netherlands. I've wanted to since I was a little girl.



You are more then welcome to visit and let me guide you thru some great places.....
I even can learn you some Dutch...


----------



## dpuck1998

Yvet said:


> You are more then welcome to visit and let me guide you thru some great places.....
> I even can learn you some Dutch...



this is high on my list of places to visit...now I have a place to stay.  Got room for 5


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> this is high on my list of places to visit...now I have a place to stay.  Got room for 5



DIS meet at Yvet's house!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

I would really like to visit all seven continents before I die. My grand-uncle has the record for our family at 5 right now, just missing Antarctica and South America. He worked for CN Rail and the Canadian Department of Foreign Affairs, so he got to travel quite a bit. He's lived 2/3 of his life in Sub-Saharan Africa. He is quite out of place there. Six three, pale white skin, sky blue eyes and cotton ball white curly hair.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm tired today...just did a "workout" via wii fit! Phew...that's tiring...


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I'm tired today...just did a "workout" via wii fit! Phew...that's tiring...



Something about today.
I am tired as well.
Went and layed down for 30 minutes that didn't help.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm done this year too...can't wait!!  I love doing it, but can't stand all the complaining from the people that don't do anything.




Amen to that!  The only people that ever complain are the ones that don't do anything.


----------



## Madi100

chickie said:


> Nicole,
> I hear ya. I am VP this year and have been treasurer for the past 2 years. I was going to suggest ELMO's, too. I'm not sure what they are or how much they cost, but dd has one in her class and the teacher loves it. We have a special beautification fund that we use to buy flowers, trees, rugs, painting mural, etc that the district won't pay for. We have some really great murals painted on the cafeteria and hall walls. That might be another idea. We have money in our funds, but it seems like we keep getting asked to buy more and more stuff that the district usually covers. They are getting cheap!



I have very strong feelings about what the district pays for.  In my opinion, PTO is to pay for the things that enrich an education, not provide it.  If the district, that brags that it is debt free, can't provide what is essential for providing the students with an education, then I'm not going to pay for it.  

I'm also very adament that the PTO does not give it to the teachers.  The T in our PTO has dropped off the face of the earth this year.  Our school does an excellent job with parent volunteers and our teachers show up for nothing.  There are some schools in this town that if the teachers didn't go above and beyond, the school would have nothing extra.  We would be the opposite.  (Now in case my BFF reads this who is a teacher, we do have a couple teachers that participate)


----------



## aGoofyMom

Between the night shift, housework & dance class tonight, I can't do 20 pages - did I miss anything?  

I booked my late summer Disneyland trip today - and I will meet my DU agent for that trip on the cruise! Yay


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> Our PE teacher wants a rock climbing wall REALLY badly! Ask the teachers- they'll give you an idea of what they need. Are there new books or shelves needed for the library? Computer equipment? Printer ink (our computer lab ran out of color ink so the kids get to do their projects in b&w)? Instruments for the band/orchestra?



We have a rock climbing wall - PTO paid for it.



chickie said:


> Is anyone else having State Testing right now at their school? Our district started today. And our PTO is paying for all the kids to have breakfast together as a class before testing starts each day. Breakfast used to be 10 cents a day, but now it's 75 cents. That's a big cost to us, but we felt it was a good idea.



We had ours in February.



firsttimemom said:


> I had a parent tell me I set american education back 50 years bcs I had a typo in our math-a-thon fundraising letter. The email she sent (on her law firm's letterhead) went on and on and on. In-freaking-sane!



So, is she going to advance you 50 years when she takes over?



kimisabella said:


> In the beginning of the year, the principal sent each teacher a "wish list" of things they wanted the PTA to get them
> Needless to say I had a good laugh that afternoon going through all of their requests for digital cameras, copiers, scanners, every other electronic gadget, air conditioners, someone wanted a new fence outside their classroom - but the best was the teacher who wanted us to have a koi pond created outside the kindergarten wing.............. kindergarteners + koi pond =




That's funny.  Ours teachers wanted things like sticky notes, paper, staplers. 


katscradle said:


> I know how that is!
> I started on Isagenix last friday.
> It is a healthy lifestyle and weight loss program.
> I feel great, even my skin feels good.
> I am not hungry, and no cravings.
> I will let you know on Wednesday how it worked.
> That WW weigh in day.



Good for you!!  I've never heard of Isagenix.


scarlett873 said:


> I'm tired today...just did a "workout" via wii fit! Phew...that's tiring...



I'm crabby today.  For understandable reasons, but still crabby.  Good and bad to it.  But, I'm still crabby.


----------



## scarlett873

The teeth ads are back...


Oh and Jen...you were right...glue gun works waaaaaaaaaaay better!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good for you!!  I've never heard of Isagenix..




I will let you know if it works.
When I was talking to Aspen37 the other day I made a comment on how 
we get all these good products that originate from the states, but you 
guy's don't know about them.
Partylight originates from the states.
Vibe same thing comes from the states.
Now I have found this Isagenix
The weight loss program that I am on says on average you can lose 
between 12-15 pounds a month.
So I am hoping if I follow it to a T I will lose 20 before we leave in 35 days.
I know I dream big! 
But you don't get anywhere if you don't have a goal. 
If you want to know more PM me.


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> Check LazBoy. That's where we got it. Don ordered the same couch a few weeks after us.
> 
> Greta is thrilled. She's never had a shout out before!



Greta is beautiful!  What kind of dog is she?



Yvet said:


> You are more then welcome to visit and let me guide you thru some great places.....
> I even can learn you some Dutch...



I would love that!!  Now that I have a passport, I am free to see the world!!



scarlett873 said:


> I'm tired today...just did a "workout" via wii fit! Phew...that's tiring...



I did Wii Fit this morning too. Ugh! It gave me an earache!


----------



## katscradle

I have decided that instead of the gym today I will do my Wii Fit 
tonight after the boys go to bed.


----------



## OKW Lover

Notice that there is no P in it.


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> Notice that there is no P in it.





Hopefully it will be without the P when we are there as well!


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> Notice that there is no P in it.



Must be first thing in the morning   Wait until 6 pm!


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Must be first thing in the morning   Wait until 6 pm!




O.K. that's gross!
Thanks for warning me.
I'll tell the boys they can only swim first thing in the morning.


----------



## sandyh67

Dodie said:


> Check LazBoy. That's where we got it. Don ordered the same couch a few weeks after us.
> 
> Greta is thrilled. She's never had a shout out before!



I agree Lois- Greta is soooo sweet!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Here you go darling....2499


----------



## katscradle

Dinner is done!
Ceaser salad
Fish and chips!

Thanks honey, love you!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and Jen...you were right...glue gun works waaaaaaaaaaay better!



That deserves the big font.


----------



## spaddy

Ugh, the lady that called this morning that had my package never called back. I am not feeling very hopeful about getting my package. 



Tonya2426 said:


> I love bread pudding but hate raisins too- it is hard to find bread pudding without raisins.  Rice pudding is the same.  Why can't restaurants just make them without dried up things in them.    I always have to ask before I order.  The bread pudding at Earl of Sandwich even has raisins - YUCK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Fed Ex envelope delivered to my door one day - it wasn't mine.  So I did the right thing and let them know.  What a mistake!!!!!  Fed Ex made it in to such an ordeal - like it was my mistake they delivered to the wrong address.     They wanted me to set up a pick up time and when I was going to be home and call during this time but not during this time.  UGH!!!   I finally just told them the envelope would be on my front porch and if they wanted it they could just come and get it and that I wanted nothing more to do with the whole thing.  You try to be nice and all you get is grief.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> The teeth ads are back...
> 
> 
> Oh and Jen...you were right...glue gun works waaaaaaaaaaay better!



You shouldn't doubt her. We will have to start calling you Don Jr.



DVCsince02 said:


> That deserves the big font.



Yes it did.



spaddy said:


> Ugh, the lady that called this morning that had my package never called back. I am not feeling very hopeful about getting my package.



Oh my. I hope that it gets resolved. Maybe she just got busy or hasn't had a chance to call.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> That deserves the big font.




Group FE gift tags are now DONE! Woooo!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Group FE gift tags are now DONE! Woooo!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Group FE gift tags are now DONE! Woooo!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Paula looks like a strung out bum! AI sucks this year.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Paula looks like a strung out bum! AI sucks this year.


 

Isn't Paula on some sort of meds for severe back pain?



scarlett873 said:


> Group FE gift tags are now DONE! Woooo!!!


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## kab407

Gotta agree with you Paul.  I can't get into Idol this season at all.   No one is grabbing my attention like in seasons past (David Cook, Chris Daughtry).


----------



## exwdwcm

katscradle said:


> I have decided that instead of the gym today I will do my Wii Fit
> tonight after the boys go to bed.


 i actually got my Wii fit out of the box (new) and just need to actually use it now.  might have to try it tonight after this webinar for work i have to sit in on (i am dis'ing while on it! lol).  is the wii fit pretty good?


----------



## chirurgeon

Haven't been on the Dis all day.  Did I miss anything? 

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Gotta agree with you Paul.  I can't get into Idol this season at all.   No one is grabbing my attention like in seasons past (David Cook, Chris Daughtry).



Alicia stopped watching it altogether. First time since the beginning.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Isn't Paula on some sort of meds for severe back pain?



For someone on meds for back pain, she sure does a lot of dancing.
Must be good meds!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Paula looks like a strung out bum!



Don't mock Paula!!!


----------



## rhett972

they need to just call Lambert the winner and end the season already.


----------



## georgemoe

Hey Paul!



Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia stopped watching it altogether. First time since the beginning.



While we haven't given up on it yet, it does not carry the same feel as years past. The amount of talent seems to be diminished. Nobody sticks out.

Paula wil always be Paula and the addition of Kara really has not helped IMO.

Idol has jumped the shark my friends.


----------



## Dodie

maiziezoe said:


> Greta is beautiful!  What kind of dog is she?



Thank you. Greta is a White German Shepherd.

Congrats on the 2500 Katherine (did I spell that right?) - even though you had help!


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> Don't mock Paula!!!



Paula AbDULL


----------



## georgemoe

rhett972 said:


> they need to just call Lambert the winner and end the season already.



Hi Matt. Him with Gokey a close 2nd if not the upset.


----------



## ADP

3guysandagal said:


> For someone on meds for back pain, she sure does a lot of dancing.
> Must be good meds!


Hi John....How are you feeling?


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Hi John....How are you feeling?



Not too bad Aaron, but have been getting some pain the last few days.
Don't know if its just the healing process or if I have done something to aggravate it.

Hows everything with you and yours?

You survived the Bday party I see.


----------



## LMO429

exwdwcm said:


> i actually got my Wii fit out of the box (new) and just need to actually use it now.  might have to try it tonight after this webinar for work i have to sit in on (i am dis'ing while on it! lol).  is the wii fit pretty good?



We have the wii fit//// we have fun with it but I do not use it for a workout I find I don't feel like I burn enough of a sweat with it.  I like the skiing on it...Enjoy!


----------



## kab407

rhett972 said:


> they need to just call Lambert the winner and end the season already.



Have to agree with you Matt.  Give me back my Tuesday nights.


----------



## ADP

3guysandagal said:


> Not too bad Aaron, but have been getting some pain the last few days.
> Don't know if its just the healing process or if I have done something to aggravate it.
> 
> Hows everything with you and yours?
> 
> You survived the Bday party I see.


Take care of yourself John.  We're going to need you and Kathy for DATW.  We'll try not to make you laugh too much.  

We are doing pretty well here.  Kim is pretty excited about the cruise.  She's been dieting and exercising to prepare.  She loves to cruise (she's gone twice without me...Just friends) and it's the one thing that motivates her to diet and exercise.  Anna is excited, but she doesn't know what to expect.  Like me, she's never cruised before.  

I pieced together some decor for our door tonight.  I figure I better put something together.  Tomorrow is April 1st and we can officially say....."We're cruising next month"!!!


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> I almost forgot to make my final payment on the post cruise two nights!  It was due yesterday and I missed it, but was able to make it this morning.  No more Mondays like that, ok



  

Today was Monday all over again for me.



jeanigor said:


> As the cake and pie haters wage war on another thread, lets just remember;
> 
> 40 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and antics ensue on some buses, too!
> 39 Days Until 6 dirty DIS'ers are in the pit for Give Kids the World!








lttlmc3 said:


> Anyone else dressing up for pirate night?  I went shopping w/ Best Friend Ben and found a little boy's costume for $5 so I'm going to.  Ben decided he's going as my parrot.  Feather boa, beak, the whole thing.



I would need a much bigger costume than that!



jeanigor said:


> That's the purpose of the countdown!!!








winotracy said:


> I've heard there are other things that don't count when you're standing too


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> Have to agree with you Matt.  Give me back my Tuesday nights.



I have to endure DWTS, AI, and Biggest Loser all in one night.  Wanna trade Kathy?


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> Haven't been on the Dis all day.  Did I miss anything?
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim 
Not much.  Cake vs Pie talk over on the other thread.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> I have to endure DWTS, AI, and Biggest Loser all in one night.  Wanna trade Kathy?



I multi-task.  I do laundry while having AI on.  Makes it pass somewhat faster.  I am watching DWTS now.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Take care of yourself John.  We're going to need you and Kathy for DATW.  We'll try not to make you laugh too much.
> 
> We are doing pretty well here.  Kim is pretty excited about the cruise.  She's been dieting and exercising to prepare.  She loves to cruise (she's gone twice without me...Just friends) and it's the one thing that motivates her to diet and exercise.  Anna is excited, but she doesn't know what to expect.  Like me, she's never cruised before.
> 
> I pieced together some decor for our door tonight.  I figure I better put something together.  Tomorrow is April 1st and we can officially say....."We're cruising next month"!!!



Sounds like our house, except Kat has never cruised. 
And the fact I have 2 screaming boys.  

BUT!!!

Last night I caught them (when they were supposed to be asleep) going over the park map for DHS. 


I still have to work on my magnets.

Have to buy a new printer first.....


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> Hi Kim
> Not much.  Cake vs Pie talk over on the other thread.



Thanks Aaron. Work is just getting so crazy.  Plus I got a new book yesterday and it has been calling my name.

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Today was Monday all over again for me.



I did not have a stellar day either.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> I have to endure DWTS, AI, and Biggest Loser all in one night.  Wanna trade Kathy?





kab407 said:


> I multi-task.  I do laundry while having AI on.  Makes it pass somewhat faster.  I am watching DWTS now.



I watch whatever Kat watches, and like it!  
While I Dis.....


----------



## aspen37

> cdnmickeylover;31099299]Good morning -- it was payday this morning so it was a good morning.
> 
> Did McD's for breakkie though -- might get a Tim's later and see if I get to play again.
> 
> Does anyone remember when the guarantee rooms will be assigned???? Want to see if we get an upgrade although really we don't care. We've stayed in a cat 12 before and they are fine.
> 
> Fiona



It should have been payday for me. The lady who does the our payroll forgot to do the paperwork for our direct deposit!  So all of the employees who have direct deposit did not get paid. She said we should get paid tomorrow. For her sake we had better get paid tomorrow!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi Kim!  





Why is the waving smilie not on the front page thingy?


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> It should have been payday for me. The lady who does the our payroll forgot to do the paperwork for our direct deposit!  So all of the employees who have direct deposit did not get paid. She said we should get paid tomorrow. For her sake we had better get paid tomorrow!





Hi Anna! 

That sucks.



I know of a pretty good thu......I mean bodygaurd...... 

Maybe put a clobberin'.........I mean explain to them the error in their ways...


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> You shouldn't doubt her. We will have to start calling you Don Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. I hope that it gets resolved. Maybe she just got busy or hasn't had a chance to call.



I'm already Don III, I made sure it stopped there.



georgemoe said:


> Hey Paul!
> 
> 
> 
> While we haven't given up on it yet, it does not carry the same feel as years past. The amount of talent seems to be diminished. Nobody sticks out.
> 
> Paula wil always be Paula and the addition of Kara really has not helped IMO.
> 
> Idol has jumped the shark my friends.



LOL, people always look at me like I punched them when I say "jumped the shark"


----------



## aspen37

Yvet said:


> Please???







jeanigor said:


> This thread is 10 days old and we are only on page 150-something. I think the multi-quote is working a bit.
> 
> Now as soon as we get some info from the crew.....that will all change.



I can't wait till we start getting some info about the plans the team has for us!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I watch whatever Kat watches, and like it!
> While I Dis.....



My twin.


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm already Don III, I made sure it stopped there.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, people always look at me like I punched them when I say "jumped the shark"




I was the last of our line, so 2 boys was a good thing as far as my GPa was concerned.  


I know the shark quote, but never use it.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I did not have a stellar day either.





3guysandagal said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Hi Anna!
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of a pretty good thu......I mean bodygaurd......
> 
> Maybe put a clobberin'.........I mean explain to them the error in their ways...




Hi John, 

Sorry you aren't feeling great. 


    I heard that she was crying because a bunch of people called and yelled at her. I felt kinda sorry for her. She is not a very nice person to start with. She has done some not so cool stuff to the employees.  So people don't like her very much.   

Tell Kath I said hi.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm already Don III, I made sure it stopped there.
> 
> LOL, people always look at me like I punched them when I say "jumped the shark"



Hey Don. III here as well. 

They do that when you talk about shark jumping.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait till we start getting some info about the plans the team has for us!!!!



THAT will be a post fest!!!!

(sorry Tracy)


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Sorry you aren't feeling great.
> 
> 
> I heard that she was crying because a bunch of people called and yelled at her. I felt kinda sorry for her. She is not a very nice person to start with. She has done some not so cool stuff to the employees.  So people don't like her very much.
> 
> Tell Kath I said hi.



Karma........its Karma.

Kat says HI!!


----------



## georgemoe

Have a good night peeps.  Time to power down.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Have a good night peeps.  Time to power down.



Nite George!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I have insulin for a reason.
> 
> *Insider tip: buy stock in Eli Lilly before I place my insulin order for the cruise*



Thanks for the tip. 




MenashaCorp said:


> Don... May I suggest you feed her some
> 
> *RUM CAKE?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ... for Jen....and it's alcoholic!!



Mmmm! I love Tortuga Rum Cake!!! I buy them when ever I'm in the caribbean.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Dinner is done!
> Ceaser salad
> Fish and chips!
> 
> Thanks honey, love you!!!



Sorry I missed your 2500 Katherine. Nice job.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Have a good night peeps.  Time to power down.



Good night George!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> THAT will be a post fest!!!!
> 
> (sorry Tracy)



OH YEAH!!!!  
At least it will be about the cruise.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Mom brought me some of these from her cruise last year. No me gusta. Too bland.



They have something like 10 or 15 different flavors. 
You can put more rum on it also.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Group FE gift tags are now DONE! Woooo!!!



I'm jealous.  



aspen37 said:


> OH YEAH!!!!
> At least it will be about the cruise.



I can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm dying just to see Corey's Podcast cruise logo, never mind the cruise itinerary!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Dinner is done!
> Ceaser salad
> Fish and chips!
> 
> Thanks honey, love you!!!



    Congrats on 2500!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I'm dying just to see Corey's Podcast cruise logo, never mind the cruise itinerary!



How long do you think he will make us wait?


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> How long do you think he will make us wait?



I'm hoping soon!

But John and Kevin are probably egging him on to tease.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just heard our airline, Air Canada, for our May flights may be filing for bankruptcy protection this summer.

Just as long as they hang in there until the 22nd, the day AFTER our flight home! 

I doubt it, with our luck it will be the day before we leave. 

Or worse, while we are at the airport!


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> Just heard our airline, Air Canada, for our May flights may be filing for bankruptcy protection this summer.
> 
> Just as long as they hang in there until the 22nd, the day AFTER our flight home!
> 
> I doubt it, with our luck it will be the day before we leave.
> 
> Or worse, while we are at the airport!




Sorry to hear this, John.  Let's hope they hold out for you.


----------



## maiziezoe

3guysandagal said:


> Just heard our airline, Air Canada, for our May flights may be filing for bankruptcy protection this summer.
> 
> Just as long as they hang in there until the 22nd, the day AFTER our flight home!
> 
> I doubt it, with our luck it will be the day before we leave.
> 
> Or worse, while we are at the airport!



Yikes, John! I will keep my fingers crossed that they don't file until after you return home.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Pssssst....(looks over shoulder)

Just posted on a certain board which shall not be named but will not show my post until passed by software and then looked at by a moderator and then passes or fails at which point it either goes to the boards (or does not) and at which time other disers may answer said post so that the post would now have served its purpose and we will be very very happy!.

Now thats a run on sentence


Heavy security type stuff.

Don't tell anyone..........



Concerns our post cruise stay though, so technically cruise related, right?


----------



## maiziezoe

The little kids and I made our countdown chain today...


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> How long do you think he will make us wait?



On the other thread John said he wanted it to be a surprise.  Sounds like we might not get to see it until we get to our rooms on the ships.  Darn  

The waiting is such torture and the teasing doesn't help either.


----------



## tickledtink33

maiziezoe said:


> The little kids and I made our countdown chain today...



Let the countdown begin!


----------



## tickledtink33

I received in the mail today what was supposed to be the last of the stuff I need to put my FE gifts together.  But the company shorted me part of an item and now I have to wait approx 10 days to receive it Grrrrrrr.  Well, at least I can put most of them together this weekend.  I was hoping to get it all done though. sigh


----------



## tickledtink33

OK, it's late.  I'm off for the night.  See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> On the other thread John said he wanted it to be a surprise.  Sounds like we might not get to see it until we get to our rooms on the ships.  Darn
> 
> The waiting is such torture and the teasing doesn't help either.




But thats no fair!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> OK, it's late.  I'm off for the night.  See ya'll tomorrow.



G'nite!

I'm gone too.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I'm hoping soon!
> 
> But John and Kevin are probably egging him on to tease.



I bet they aren't helping! 




3guysandagal said:


> Just heard our airline, Air Canada, for our May flights may be filing for bankruptcy protection this summer.
> 
> Just as long as they hang in there until the 22nd, the day AFTER our flight home!
> 
> I doubt it, with our luck it will be the day before we leave.
> 
> Or worse, while we are at the airport!



Oh no, I hope that they don't file till after you get back.


----------



## aspen37

maiziezoe said:


> The little kids and I made our countdown chain today...



They will have fun tearing off the rings!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> On the other thread John said he wanted it to be a surprise.  Sounds like we might not get to see it until we get to our rooms on the ships.  Darn
> 
> The waiting is such torture and the teasing doesn't help either.



That sucks! Now we can't use it to make magnets.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I received in the mail today what was supposed to be the last of the stuff I need to put my FE gifts together.  But the company shorted me part of an item and now I have to wait approx 10 days to receive it Grrrrrrr.  Well, at least I can put most of them together this weekend.  I was hoping to get it all done though. sigh



I hate starting a project and then having to wait to finish it. 
I need to get more stuff for the FE gifts still.   Time is starting to fly by!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> OK, it's late.  I'm off for the night.  See ya'll tomorrow.



Good night Kim!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> But thats no fair!!!



That's what I think!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> G'nite!
> 
> I'm gone too.



Good night John!


----------



## wishspirit

Good Morning everyone! (Hehe, the spying continues!)


----------



## cocowum

3guysandagal said:


> Pssssst....(looks over shoulder)
> 
> Just posted on a certain board which shall not be named but will not show my post until passed by software and then looked at by a moderator and then passes or fails at which point it either goes to the boards (or does not) and at which time other disers may answer said post so that the post would now have served its purpose and we will be very very happy!.
> 
> Now thats a run on sentence
> 
> 
> Heavy security type stuff.
> 
> Don't tell anyone..........
> 
> 
> 
> Concerns our post cruise stay though, so technically cruise related, right?




John, please eloborate...


----------



## WebmasterMike

Under 40 days!!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

LMO429 said:


> We have the wii fit//// we have fun with it but I do not use it for a workout I find I don't feel like I burn enough of a sweat with it. I like the skiing on it...Enjoy!


 LOL - try the running - my 3 year old walks around mimicking me, "this thing is trying to kill me!"



ADP said:


> Tomorrow is April 1st and we can officially say....."We're cruising next month"!!!


Breakin' out the big font:
We are cruising 
next month!!!​


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Breakin' out the big font:
> We are cruising
> next month!!!​


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> Pssssst....(looks over shoulder)
> 
> Just posted on a certain board which shall not be named but will not show my post until passed by software and then looked at by a moderator and then passes or fails at which point it either goes to the boards (or does not) and at which time other disers may answer said post so that the post would now have served its purpose and we will be very very happy!.
> 
> Now thats a run on sentence
> 
> 
> Heavy security type stuff.
> 
> Don't tell anyone..........
> 
> 
> 
> Concerns our post cruise stay though, so technically cruise related, right?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> It should have been payday for me. The lady who does the our payroll forgot to do the paperwork for our direct deposit!  So all of the employees who have direct deposit did not get paid. She said we should get paid tomorrow. For her sake we had better get paid tomorrow!



Grrrr...could Buddy be an attack dog?



3guysandagal said:


> Karma........its Karma.



I like that idea better. She'll get what's coming to her.



aspen37 said:


> They have something like 10 or 15 different flavors.
> You can put more rum on it also.



Maybe I will add more rum, that might help.



cocowum said:


> John, please eloborate...



Yes. Your 007-esque post left a couple of us wondering. Did it not pass? Is that why we have no clue what you are talking about?


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


>



It could have been the Elsinore typing.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 

Back to work.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Back to work.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning, as Stacy and ADP have pointed out, we cruise next month!!!!

*39 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!*

*38 Days Until 6 Dirty DIS'er tackle the Muddy Buddy for Give Kids the World*


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> John, please eloborate...





dpuck1998 said:


>





jeanigor said:


> Yes. Your 007-esque post left a couple of us wondering. Did it not pass? Is that why we have no clue what you are talking about?





georgemoe said:


> It could have been the Elsinore typing.



There is only one board that you have to wait until your post goes up on.

Don't want to get in trouble for "advertising" as I don't know the rules on it.

Oh what the heck......check out the R/T board.......


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> It could have been the Elsinore typing.



Oh and by the way......


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> There is only one board that you have to wait until your post goes up on.
> 
> Don't want to get in trouble for "advertising" as I don't know the rules on it.
> 
> Oh what the heck......check out the R/T board.......



So are you trying to stay longer?


----------



## Dodie

You know what? We're going on a cruise *NEXT MONTH*!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> That sucks! Now we can't use it to make magnets.



I wouldn't be surprised if we all end up with an official cruise logo magnet.


----------



## tickledtink33

wishspirit said:


> Good Morning everyone! (Hehe, the spying continues!)



Nice try using invisible ink.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> So are you trying to stay longer?



Sort of.

Our original ressies were for the 7-10 and then the 14-21, but we had a cheaper flight out on the 6th, so had to add a day.
And then the babysitter coming down entailed getting 2 studios instead of the 1 BR we had.
We can't get another studio for the 14th (booked up) so will get a 1 BR for the first night back and then change to 2 studios on the 15th.
Hence needing the extra points.


----------



## chirurgeon

I LEAVE IN 35 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
banana:

Got a new hair cut last night.  Scheduled a trim and a pedicure for the Tuesday before I leave.  Most FE pieces ready to sew together. WOOHOO.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Mornin'!


We're going on a cruise next month!!!​​

Don't think I don't see you Miss Kate...


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I LEAVE IN 35 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
> banana:
> 
> Got a new hair cut last night.  Scheduled a trim and a pedicure for the Tuesday before I leave.  Most FE pieces ready to sew together. WOOHOO.
> 
> Kim



Wow, you are on the ball!


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Back to work.





dpuck1998 said:


>


  Good morning!  



scarlett873 said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> 
> We're going on a cruise next month!!!​​
> 
> Don't think I don't see you Miss Kate...





Dodie said:


> You know what? We're going on a cruise *NEXT MONTH*!


Ahhhh....Music to my Mickey Ears!



chirurgeon said:


> I LEAVE IN 35 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
> banana:
> 
> Got a new hair cut last night.  Scheduled a trim and a pedicure for the Tuesday before I leave.  Most FE pieces ready to sew together. WOOHOO.
> 
> Kim


But, have you started packing yet?


----------



## Dodie

tickledtink33 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we all end up with an official cruise logo magnet.



That's right. John said that's why they aren't sharing it. They want to use it exclusively for the gifts that they will be giving us (whatever those might be).  I'm confident we'll get "stuff" with the official logo on it without making it ourselves.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we all end up with an official cruise logo magnet.



Yes, thats a possibility.

But I would feel better if I had it in my magnet stash pre-cruise.

Maybe a large 11X17 one!


----------



## Dodie

Growing up during the height of the space race, I admit that NASA still fascinates me.  I did a little checking and think there is a good chance that we may get to see some sort of launch from Cape Canaveral, either when we're at WDW or out at sea.  (I have no idea what the view would be from sea, but would think it might be fairly spectacular if it were a nighttime launch.)

These schedules change notoriously, so likely none of this will happen, but, the calendar looks like this right now:

Date: May 5 
Mission: STSS ATRR - Missile Defense Agency
Launch Vehicle: United Launch Alliance Delta II 
Launch Site: Vandenberg Air Force Base - Launch Pad SLC-2 
Description: STSS ATRR serves as a pathfinder for future launch and mission technology for the Missile Defense Agency. To be launched by NASA for the MDA. 

Date: May 12 + 
Mission: STS-125 
Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Atlantis*
Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center Launch Pad 39A 
Description: Space Shuttle Atlantis will fly seven astronauts into space for the fifth and final servicing mission to the Hubble Space Telescope. During the 11-day flight, the crew will repair and improve the observatory's capabilities. 

Date: May 15 + 
Mission: STS-127
Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Endeavour *
Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center - Launch Pad 39A 
Description: Space shuttle Endeavour will deliver the exposed facility of Japan's Kibo laboratory to the International Space Station.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Thank you. Greta is a White German Shepherd.
> 
> Congrats on the 2500 Katherine (did I spell that right?) - even though you had help!



Yes you spelled it right.
no one else was posting.
Couldn't wait forever. 
Wanted my dinner.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone!  I'm going on a cruise next month!!!!!  Anyone jealous?  

I THINK I'm going shopping today.  Friend calls me last night, so I rearrange my schedule, I'm showered and ready and NOW she tells me that her 3 year old has a sore throat (she makes things up to get meds).  So, we'll see.  I wanted to work-out this morning, but now I've showered, and I can't go to the gym all clean and looking hot


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Sorry I missed your 2500 Katherine. Nice job.



I also hit my 1200th post yesterday as well.
I was very happy about that.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Dodie said:


> Growing up during the height of the space race, I admit that NASA still fascinates me.  I did a little checking and think there is a good chance that we may get to see some sort of launch from Cape Canaveral, either when we're at WDW or out at sea.  (I have no idea what the view would be from sea, but would think it might be fairly spectacular if it were a nighttime launch.)
> 
> These schedules change notoriously, so likely none of this will happen, but, the calendar looks like this right now:
> 
> Date: May 5
> Mission: STSS ATRR - Missile Defense Agency
> Launch Vehicle: United Launch Alliance Delta II
> Launch Site: Vandenberg Air Force Base - Launch Pad SLC-2
> Description: STSS ATRR serves as a pathfinder for future launch and mission technology for the Missile Defense Agency. To be launched by NASA for the MDA.
> 
> Date: May 12 +
> Mission: STS-125
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Atlantis*
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space Shuttle Atlantis will fly seven astronauts into space for the fifth and final servicing mission to the Hubble Space Telescope. During the 11-day flight, the crew will repair and improve the observatory's capabilities.
> 
> Date: May 15 +
> Mission: STS-127
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Endeavour *
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center - Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space shuttle Endeavour will deliver the exposed facility of Japan's Kibo laboratory to the International Space Station.




Thanks for posting this. Our family will be visiting KSC the Saturday before the cruise (DH's request) and I've been curious if we will be able to view any of this from the ship/port/DW.
We'll see.

Michelle


----------



## wishspirit

Dodie said:


> Thank you. Greta is a White German Shepherd.
> 
> Congrats on the 2500 Katherine (did I spell that right?) - even though you had help!



That is the BEST way to spell Katherine, if I do say so myself!  (Kate is my commonly used nickname)


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Congrats on 2500!





maiziezoe said:


> The little kids and I made our countdown chain today...



Thanks Anna.

Maiziezoe I like the idea of a chain, that's great for children.
Much better than a calender for them. I think I will do something 
like that with the boys today after school.


----------



## scarlett873

Alright folks...I'm assigning Flattie duty today! I'll let you know if I need anyone else...


And this info will be PM'd...so a certain someone can't spy!


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Alright folks...I'm assigning Flattie duty today! I'll let you know if I need anyone else...
> 
> 
> And this info will be PM'd...so a certain someone can't spy!



I don't know who you are talking about....


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> That is the BEST way to spell Katherine, if I do say so myself!  (Kate is my commonly used nickname)



Have to agree also.


----------



## Madi100

So I found some water shoes, but they don't have a size 7 that my DD wears in adult shoes.  But they have youth size 6.  Isn't there a overlap of sizing between youth and women?  Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Alright folks...I'm assigning Flattie duty today! I'll let you know if I need anyone else...
> 
> 
> And this info will be PM'd...so a certain someone can't spy!



Spies can't be flatties can they?  Doesn't it go against some code???


----------



## Madi100

I'm going shopping today.  So, while I am gone.......

1
2
3
4

I declare that Jen may not declare a posting War​


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> I don't know who you are talking about....



Kate, be careful.

You never know what a Flatie owner will dress you in!

Case in point, lab coat and red glitter high heels.


----------



## wishspirit

Madi100 said:


> Spies can't be flatties can they?  Doesn't it go against some code???



Oh no! I haven't seen that rule. Tracy will have to make a ruling!


----------



## wishspirit

kab407 said:


> Kate, be careful.
> 
> You never know what a Flatie owner will dress you in!
> 
> Case in point, lab coat and red glitter high heels.



See I thought you looked great in that outfit! Its all about the sparkly shoes!


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> I LEAVE IN 35 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
> banana:
> 
> Got a new hair cut last night.  Scheduled a trim and a pedicure for the Tuesday before I leave.  Most FE pieces ready to sew together. WOOHOO.
> 
> Kim





Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I'm going on a cruise next month!!!!!  Anyone jealous?
> 
> I THINK I'm going shopping today.  Friend calls me last night, so I rearrange my schedule, I'm showered and ready and NOW she tells me that her 3 year old has a sore throat (she makes things up to get meds).  So, we'll see.  I wanted to work-out this morning, but now I've showered, and I can't go to the gym all clean and looking hot



Thanks for reminding me get a trim now and the colour and another trim before we leave. Calling the hairdresser now.

Nicole you can go to the gym still. Just think of all the people looking at the hot you!
Besides you just shower again after the gym and think how clean you will be.
I have done this before.
Showered, went to gym showered, then to top of the day a nice relaxing bubble bath in the evening. I told DH he was lucky to have someone so clean.


----------



## wishspirit

katscradle said:


> Thanks for reminding me get a trim now and the colour and another trim before we leave. Calling the hairdresser now.
> 
> Nicole you can go to the gym still. Just think of all the people looking at the hot you!
> Besides you just shower again after the gym and think how clean you will be.
> I have done this before.
> Showered, went to gym showered, then to top of the day a nice relaxing bubble bath in the evening. I told DH he was lucky to have someone so clean.



I had my haircut yesterday too! You can tell everyone's freshening up for spring!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I'm going shopping today.  So, while I am gone.......
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> I declare that Jen may not declare a posting War​



You are soooo trying to suck up and get back on Tracy's good list.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Kate, be careful.
> 
> You never know what a Flatie owner will dress you in!
> 
> Case in point, lab coat and red glitter high heels.





wishspirit said:


> See I thought you looked great in that outfit! Its all about the sparkly shoes!



I also thought that the shoes went well with the lab coat. I would have traded you if I'd have known.


----------



## scarlett873

wishspirit said:


> Oh no! I haven't seen that rule. Tracy will have to make a ruling!


Ha!! AskTracy doesn't make the rules on this one...mwahahahahahaha...


----------



## winotracy

wishspirit said:


> Oh no! I haven't seen that rule. Tracy will have to make a ruling!



I think you should be a flattie.



scarlett873 said:


> Ha!! AskTracy doesn't make the rules on this one...mwahahahahahaha...



I may not make the rules on this, but I have other control....


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh....Music to my Mickey Ears!
> 
> 
> But, have you started packing yet?



Can't pack yet.  The clothes would get wrinkled. Started to make my shopping list. Copied Tracy's packing list and I have adapted it for me. So that is where I am at.  I do really need to finish the baby blanket.  The shower is in 2 weeks.  

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> I think you should be a flattie.
> 
> 
> 
> I may not make the rules on this, but I have other control....


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> I think you should be a flattie.
> 
> 
> 
> I may not make the rules on this, but I have other control....





scarlett873 said:


>



I wouldn't laugh at Tracy.....she has powers.....just sayin'


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> I wouldn't laugh at Tracy.....she has powers.....just sayin'



I am forced to agree with Todd on this.  The Great and Powerful TRACY should not be toyed with. 

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I wouldn't laugh at Tracy.....she has powers.....just sayin'


Oh...I'm not laughing AT Tracy...


I am a bit smarter than that...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Oh...I'm not laughing AT Tracy...
> 
> 
> I am a bit smarter than that...



I knew that. You are in microeconomics after all. I was just trying to look out for my friend.


----------



## aGoofyMom

3guysandagal said:


> Just heard our airline, Air Canada, for our May flights may be filing for bankruptcy protection this summer.
> 
> Just as long as they hang in there until the 22nd, the day AFTER our flight home!
> 
> I doubt it, with our luck it will be the day before we leave.
> 
> Or worse, while we are at the airport!







katscradle said:


> I also hit my 1200th post yesterday as well.
> I was very happy about that.



  Congrats on all these milestones!



Madi100 said:


> So I found some water shoes, but they don't have a size 7 that my DD wears in adult shoes.  But they have youth size 6.  Isn't there a overlap of sizing between youth and women?  Anyone know what it is?



I wear a size 5 - no wonder I can never find any shoes!  I think it is just continuous at that point - I always thought the overlap was going from a youth 3=adult 5...



I already made my pre-cruise hair appointments.  My girl only works 3 days a week and I work shifts.  She is making an exception to come in on her day off to give me highlights : )  

I am hoping to run errands today but my allergies are making that difficult.  I'm not too stuffed up, but my sinuses have messed up my ears which is now messing up my balance and making me dizzy.  UGH.  

But hey - I will be on a cruise in a month!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Stop the presses DH actually said this morning that this weekend we should start to get stuff organized for the cruise. I almost fell over. 

Other news - our flight home on Southwest went down yet again so we have another $20 credit. The flights are now $49 each. So if you're flying Southwest you might want to check. 

Otherwise good morning from rainy Canada. 

Fiona


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all

Enjoying a quiet day that was touted to be the strike of the Conficker.  More media hype....ho hum


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Enjoying a quiet day that was touted to be the strike of the Conficker.  More media hype....ho hum


Hi Puck! 
Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Enjoying a quiet day that was touted to be the strike of the Conficker.  More media hype....ho hum





ADP said:


> Hi Puck!
> Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..



Why can I picture you both in Tron suits?


----------



## Yvet

Yvet said:


> You are more then welcome to visit and let me guide you thru some great places.....
> I even can learn you some Dutch...






dpuck1998 said:


> this is high on my list of places to visit...now I have a place to stay.  Got room for 5


Euhmmm 5 is to many unless you don't mind to sleep on the ground...



Dodie said:


> DIS meet at Yvet's house!!!!


That wouls be soooooo awesome.
Everybody is more then welcome to come over.



maiziezoe said:


> I would love that!! Now that I have a passport, I am free to see the world!!


As i said everybody is more then welcome.

I even buy y'all the pastries so you can eat all of them....
And since everybody is already in the neighbourhood at that point we can go to Disneyland Paris together........


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Hi Puck!
> Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..



Umm...I'll be testing our internet filters all day  if you know what I mean  



jeanigor said:


> Why can I picture you both in Tron suits?



Mine is the blue one....


----------



## dpuck1998

Yvet said:


> Euhmmm 5 is to many unless you don't mind to sleep on the ground...



I totally don't mind if you sleep on the ground.  That was super nice of you to offer!


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Enjoying a quiet day that was touted to be the strike of the Conficker.  More media hype....ho hum





ADP said:


> Hi Puck!
> Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..





dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...I'll be testing our internet filters all day  if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the blue one....



I heard about it but missed the details.

What should we be looking for?


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...I'll be testing our internet filters all day  if you know what I mean


Oh yes.  You'd hate for someone to get in trouble because the filters don't work.  



jeanigor said:


> Why can I picture you both in Tron suits?


Or Ultraman.


----------



## ADP

*It's Chatty, Chat, Chat Night tonight! *  *Woo Chatty Hoo!!!!*


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> *It's Chatty, Chat, Chat Night tonight! *  *Woo Chatty Hoo!!!!*



I'll be late, save me a spot!


----------



## exwdwcm

aspen37 said:


> It should have been payday for me. The lady who does the our payroll forgot to do the paperwork for our direct deposit!  So all of the employees who have direct deposit did not get paid. She said we should get paid tomorrow. For her sake we had better get paid tomorrow!


crazy, that happened to me too.   so today is payday.    i also had my last expense check bounce.   a little scary to say the least.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Hi Puck!
> Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..




I heard about this on the radio this morning, I don't understand what
they are talking about though.
I know it's a computer virus and I know that's bad.
DH looks after our computer so I am sure he is on top of this.
John are you on top of this?


----------



## kimisabella

I just realized that the two hour season finale of LOST is May 13!!!  We will be on the cruise...


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> I just realized that the two hour season finale of LOST is May 13!!!  We will be on the cruise...



Lost is on ABC right?  It will be on the ship then.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> I just realized that the two hour season finale of LOST is May 13!!!  We will be on the cruise...



Omg, my DH is not going to happy about that. 



Well, my computer is broken. I am on my Touch right now. Adaware decided to erase my kernel32 file. Ugh.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Lost is on ABC right?  It will be on the ship then.



Even when we don't really ask a question, Tracy still has the answer for us!!!


----------



## wishspirit

winotracy said:


> I think you should be a flattie.
> 
> 
> 
> I may not make the rules on this, but I have other control....



 Go Tracy!

Sorry, can't stop spying!


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> Lost is on ABC right?  It will be on the ship then.



I figured that, but, I probably won't want to spend the last night of the cruise watching it


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Enjoying a quiet day that was touted to be the strike of the Conficker.  More media hype....ho hum





ADP said:


> Hi Puck!
> Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..





dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...I'll be testing our internet filters all day  if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the blue one....




Can you say...MAC? 

Kim


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Can you say...MAC?
> 
> Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

chirurgeon said:


> Can you say...MAC?
> 
> Kim



I love my mac, but give them a few more years and you'll be
in the same boat with virii as the PC users.  Anonymity can't
last forever!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I love my mac, but give them a few more years and you'll be
> in the same boat with virii as the PC users.  Anonymity can't
> last forever!



I love that word virii. The spell check doesn't like it, but I do!


----------



## exwdwcm

kimisabella said:


> I just realized that the two hour season finale of LOST is May 13!!! We will be on the cruise...


dang it! will just have to tivo it!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

chirurgeon said:


> I am forced to agree with Todd on this. The Great and Powerful TRACY should not be toyed with.
> 
> Kim


 Tracy is NOT to be messed with....


jeanigor said:


> Why can I picture you both in Tron suits?


 


dpuck1998 said:


> Mine is the blue one....





ADP said:


> *It's Chatty, Chat, Chat Night tonight! * *Woo Chatty Hoo!!!!*


Remind me what time it starts.  I have to bake for this weekend so I don't know if I'll be there on time but I don't want to be too late.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I love that word virii. The spell check doesn't like it, but I do!



my computer doesn't like virii either, but it also doesn't like W00T and L33T, so what does it know!


----------



## jeanigor

So according to Kevin this weeks show is not being recorded until 2pm.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2136815



But on a side note, I did listen to another podcast because I was Jones-in' and heard them play my e-mail question, too!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> morning all
> 
> enjoying a quiet day that was touted to be the strike of the conficker.  More media hype....ho hum





adp said:


> hi puck!
> Same here.  Very uneventful so far.  I guess that is a blessing.  No news is good news.  I've got a closeful watch of our firewall logs and network monitors.  If anything strikes we'll be ready..





dpuck1998 said:


> i love my mac, but give them a few more years and you'll be
> in the same boat with virii as the pc users.  Anonymity can't
> last forever!





jeanigor said:


> i love that word virii. The spell check doesn't like it, but i do!





dpuck1998 said:


> my computer doesn't like virii either, but it also doesn't like w00t and l33t, so what does it know!




*nerds!!!*


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> *nerds!!!*



Did you get a free supply of big red font today?

I prefer GEEK BTW!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> So according to Kevin this weeks show is not being recorded until 2pm.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2136815
> 
> 
> 
> But on a side note, I did listen to another podcast because I was Jones-in' and heard them play my e-mail question, too!!!



I heard your email Todd.  Of course now you will be heading to the port on the party bus.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> *nerds!!!*



Wow!  And he used the big font too.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> *nerds!!!*



we can name call too!!!

nice guy!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I heard your email Todd.  Of course now you will be heading to the port on the party bus.



And without DP.  But next time he will come.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> *nerds!!!*



 So how do you really feel, Paul?


----------



## georgemoe

Good lunch peeps. Just finished a turkey sandwich.  Wish I took the chili. 

Now an afternoon of meetings.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Kate, be careful.
> 
> You never know what a Flatie owner will dress you in!
> 
> Case in point, lab coat and red glitter high heels.


 


jeanigor said:


> I also thought that the shoes went well with the lab coat. I would have traded you if I'd have known.


 
Got anything in a slingback? 



jeanigor said:


> Why can I picture you both in Tron suits?


 
 Just watched that 2 nights ago for the 1st time in a while...  _Greetings, Programs!!_



kimisabella said:


> I just realized that the two hour season finale of LOST is May 13!!! We will be on the cruise...


 
I just can't see watching a stranded-on-island show on a CRUISE!!


chirurgeon said:


> Can you say...MAC?
> 
> Kim


 
One would think worms would prefer Apples to Windows...


Launchpad11B said:


> *nerds!!!*


 
 (Picturing Paul as Donald Gibb - "Ogre" from Revenge of The Nerds...)


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> Growing up during the height of the space race, I admit that NASA still fascinates me.  I did a little checking and think there is a good chance that we may get to see some sort of launch from Cape Canaveral, either when we're at WDW or out at sea.  (I have no idea what the view would be from sea, but would think it might be fairly spectacular if it were a nighttime launch.)
> 
> These schedules change notoriously, so likely none of this will happen, but, the calendar looks like this right now:
> 
> Date: May 5
> Mission: STSS ATRR - Missile Defense Agency
> Launch Vehicle: United Launch Alliance Delta II
> Launch Site: Vandenberg Air Force Base - Launch Pad SLC-2
> Description: STSS ATRR serves as a pathfinder for future launch and mission technology for the Missile Defense Agency. To be launched by NASA for the MDA.
> 
> Date: May 12 +
> Mission: STS-125
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Atlantis*
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space Shuttle Atlantis will fly seven astronauts into space for the fifth and final servicing mission to the Hubble Space Telescope. During the 11-day flight, the crew will repair and improve the observatory's capabilities.
> 
> Date: May 15 +
> Mission: STS-127
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Endeavour *
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center - Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space shuttle Endeavour will deliver the exposed facility of Japan's Kibo laboratory to the International Space Station.



My hubby really wants to see the Endeavor... so I canceled our after the cruise Disney plans and decided we would stay near my family in Melbourne so we could see the launch... however, my birthday is at the end of this month and I have decided that we are going to Disney on the 15th anyway because that is what *I *want. 

Needless to say, that could all change again.


----------



## maiziezoe

katscradle said:


> Thanks Anna.
> 
> Maiziezoe I like the idea of a chain, that's great for children.
> Much better than a calender for them. I think I will do something
> like that with the boys today after school.



We made a calendar before we went in 2007....  I like the chain much more.


----------



## ADP

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Remind me what time it starts.  I have to bake for this weekend so I don't know if I'll be there on time but I don't want to be too late.


I usually get there early.  It officially starts at 8:45, but you can get there early.   


dpuck1998 said:


> my computer doesn't like virii either, but it also doesn't like W00T and L33T, so what does it know!


Good point Puck.  As soon as the MACs become the predominant PC in the market someone will figure out how to infect them more often.  


Launchpad11B said:


> *nerds!!!*


That's *Computer Nerds *to you Mister!    Or Geek Squad!


----------



## maiziezoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I love my mac, but give them a few more years and you'll be
> in the same boat with virii as the PC users.  Anonymity can't
> last forever!



Hey Don... I wanted to thank you for telling us about the Avast anti-virus program. I have put it on almost all of our computers and it works great!!  

THANK YOU!!


----------



## spaddy

maiziezoe said:


> My hubby really wants to see the Endeavor... so I canceled our after the cruise Disney plans and decided we would stay near my family in Melbourne so we could see the launch... however, my birthday is at the end of this month and I have decided that we are going to Disney on the 15th anyway because that is what *I *want.
> 
> Needless to say, that could all change again.



I think the Endeavor launching on the 15th is a pretty slim chance.  I think it is possible Atlantis might launch around that time.  It's been a long time since I have been to KCS but I thought there was only one place to launch the Space Shuttle from.  I can't imagine that even if Atlantis gets off on the 12th that they could get the other shuttle ready in 3 days.  If we get to see a shuttle launch I will be really excited.  I haven't seen one since I was in middle school.

ETA: It has been too long since I have been there.  They do have 2 operational launch pads.


----------



## maiziezoe

I locked myself in my office/craft room today so I can work on door magnets... this is what I came up with so far. 






It needs some tweeking.  Tweaking? Improvement. 

My kids figured out how to unlock the door...


----------



## ADP

maiziezoe said:


> I locked myself in my office/craft room today so I can work on door magnets... this is what I came up with so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs some tweeking.  Tweaking? Improvement.
> 
> My kids figured out how to unlock the door...


Now this is cool....A little freaky, but cool.  It's like the Princesses have gone "Three Stooges"!


----------



## Dodie

Wow. Slow thread day.


----------



## chirurgeon

Do we know if either of the shuttle launches are scheduled for night time?  I saw a night time launch at MVMCP at 2006 Mousefest.  It was so cool. I was lucky enough to see a daytime launch from the POFQ pool area.  Night time is so much more impressive from 50 miles to the west.

Kim


----------



## Yvet

dpuck1998 said:


> I totally don't mind if you sleep on the ground.  That was super nice of you to offer!



If you do come over i will be happy to sleep on the floor.....


----------



## Yvet

Emiel totally loves everything about a launch.
He even wakes up in the middle of the night to go see a launch on the computer.

So when there is a launch that he can see IRL then he is going to see it.

We traveled so many times already to Orlando and we didn't have seen a launch once.
Every time  it was canceled or it just left the day before we arrived or just one day after we left......

So this time we have more oppertunities then ever so i hope this is finally the trip where we will see a launch.


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> Emiel totally loves everything about a launch.
> He even wakes up in the middle of the night to go see a launch on the computer.
> 
> So when there is a launch that he can see IRL then he is going to see it.
> 
> We traveled so many times already to Orlando and we didn't have seen a launch once.
> Every time  it was canceled or it just left the day before we arrived or just one day after we left......
> 
> So this time we have more oppertunities then ever so i hope this is finally the trip where we will see a launch.



It looks like it could very well be.


----------



## Dodie

We got up at 5:00 a.m. once on a WDW trip (long ago - it was still Dixie Landings and not Port Orleans Riverside) to go to the "far end of the parking lot" to watch a shuttle launch shortly after dawn.  It was very cool. I can't imagine how cool a nighttime launch would be.

Cross your fingers people!


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Do we know if either of the shuttle launches are scheduled for night time?  I saw a night time launch at MVMCP at 2006 Mousefest.  It was so cool. I was lucky enough to see a daytime launch from the POFQ pool area.  Night time is so much more impressive from 50 miles to the west.
> 
> Kim



I have only seen one night time launch.  It wasn't the Space Shuttle, but it was impressive.  We watched from down the beach on Cocoa Beach.  



Dodie said:


> We got up at 5:00 a.m. once on a WDW trip (long ago - it was still Dixie Landings and not Port Orleans Riverside) to go to the "far end of the parking lot" to watch a shuttle launch shortly after dawn.  It was very cool. I can't imagine how cool a nighttime launch would be.
> 
> Cross your fingers people!




My fingers are definitely crossed.


----------



## wishspirit

Dodie said:


> Wow. Slow thread day.



That's because everyone's desperately PM'ing Brandie to try and make my flattie! 



Dodie said:


> We got up at 5:00 a.m. once on a WDW trip (long ago - it was still Dixie Landings and not Port Orleans Riverside) to go to the "far end of the parking lot" to watch a shuttle launch shortly after dawn.  It was very cool. I can't imagine how cool a nighttime launch would be.
> 
> Cross your fingers people!



I saw one launch from Magic Kingdom, it came right up behind of Space Mountain! I wonder whether that was intentional planning by Disney? It was pretty cool!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning, as Stacy and ADP have pointed out, we cruise next month!!!!
> 
> *39 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and "Buffoonery on Buses!*
> 
> *38 Days Until 6 Dirty DIS'er tackle the Muddy Buddy for Give Kids the World*







Dodie said:


> You know what? We're going on a cruise *NEXT MONTH*!




  




tickledtink33 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we all end up with an official cruise logo magnet.







scarlett873 said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> 
> We're going on a cruise next month!!!​​
> 
> Don't think I don't see you Miss Kate...








Dodie said:


> That's right. John said that's why they aren't sharing it. They want to use it exclusively for the gifts that they will be giving us (whatever those might be).  I'm confident we'll get "stuff" with the official logo on it without making it ourselves.



That will work.



Dodie said:


> Growing up during the height of the space race, I admit that NASA still fascinates me.  I did a little checking and think there is a good chance that we may get to see some sort of launch from Cape Canaveral, either when we're at WDW or out at sea.  (I have no idea what the view would be from sea, but would think it might be fairly spectacular if it were a nighttime launch.)
> 
> These schedules change notoriously, so likely none of this will happen, but, the calendar looks like this right now:
> 
> Date: May 5
> Mission: STSS ATRR - Missile Defense Agency
> Launch Vehicle: United Launch Alliance Delta II
> Launch Site: Vandenberg Air Force Base - Launch Pad SLC-2
> Description: STSS ATRR serves as a pathfinder for future launch and mission technology for the Missile Defense Agency. To be launched by NASA for the MDA.
> 
> Date: May 12 +
> Mission: STS-125
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Atlantis*
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space Shuttle Atlantis will fly seven astronauts into space for the fifth and final servicing mission to the Hubble Space Telescope. During the 11-day flight, the crew will repair and improve the observatory's capabilities.
> 
> Date: May 15 +
> Mission: STS-127
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Endeavour *
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center - Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space shuttle Endeavour will deliver the exposed facility of Japan's Kibo laboratory to the International Space Station.



Thanks for posting this. I hope we can see something from the boat.


----------



## winotracy

Dodie said:


> Wow. Slow thread day.



Thank you 

I finally have answers from the Dolphin!!!!!

If you are staying at the Dolphin and your flight is later in the day, you can store your luggage there until you leave for your flight home.  

If you want to park at the Dolphin while we are on the cruise, you can do this but it will be a bit tricky.  The hotel was assuming that you would be staying at the hotel the night prior to the cruise so I will have to check on this again for those not staying at the hotel prior to the cruise.  They will need to have names in advance of who will be parking at the hotel during the cruise.  You will have to pay the parking fees ($10 per day).


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Thank you
> 
> I finally have answers from the Dolphin!!!!!
> 
> If you are staying at the Dolphin and your flight is later in the day, you can store your luggage there until you leave for your flight home.
> 
> If you want to park at the Dolphin while we are on the cruise, you can do this but it will be a bit tricky.  The hotel was assuming that you would be staying at the hotel the night prior to the cruise so I will have to check on this again for those not staying at the hotel prior to the cruise.  They will need to have names in advance of who will be parking at the hotel during the cruise.  You will have to pay the parking fees ($10 per day).



Thank you Tracy!!!  And $10 a day is still better than $15/day at the port plus gas there and back....just sayin'

 Party on the Buses!!! 

Cruisers gone wild


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> Thank you
> 
> I finally have answers from the Dolphin!!!!!
> 
> If you are staying at the Dolphin and your flight is later in the day, you can store your luggage there until you leave for your flight home.
> 
> If you want to park at the Dolphin while we are on the cruise, you can do this but it will be a bit tricky.  The hotel was assuming that you would be staying at the hotel the night prior to the cruise so I will have to check on this again for those not staying at the hotel prior to the cruise.  They will need to have names in advance of who will be parking at the hotel during the cruise.  You will have to pay the parking fees ($10 per day).



Awesome! I am emailing you now, Tracy!  Well, as soon as get my laptop from the other room.


----------



## dpuck1998

maiziezoe said:


> Hey Don... I wanted to thank you for telling us about the Avast anti-virus program. I have put it on almost all of our computers and it works great!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!



NP, and the price is right too!!



Yvet said:


> If you do come over i will be happy to sleep on the floor.....



Awww...how nice!  But I would never...but I would leave my kids there and get a hotel room!


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie and other Twigirls and Twiguys...

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2127058

Twilight Door Magnets.


----------



## Dodie

maiziezoe said:


> Dodie and other Twigirls and Twiguys...
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2127058
> 
> Twilight Door Magnets.



*Very cool*, but I think that DH would be somewhat "less than impressed" if I slapped one of those on our stateroom door.  Trust me though, I'm coming armed with loot to our onship gathering!


----------



## aspen37

cdnmickeylover said:


> Stop the presses DH actually said this morning that this weekend we should start to get stuff organized for the cruise. I almost fell over.
> 
> Other news - our flight home on Southwest went down yet again so we have another $20 credit. The flights are now $49 each. So if you're flying Southwest you might want to check.
> 
> Otherwise good morning from rainy Canada.
> 
> Fiona


 





exwdwcm said:


> crazy, that happened to me too.   so today is payday.    i also had my last expense check bounce.   a little scary to say the least.



 We did get paid today!  
I would be a bit pissed if my expense check bounced. 

Did they fix both of these issues?


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> *Very cool*, but I think that DH would be somewhat "less than impressed" if I slapped one of those on our stateroom door.  Trust me though, I'm coming armed with loot to our onship gathering!



I am think DH would feel the same way about a photo of Edward on our door.  If we had a teenaged daughter I could probably get away with it.


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> Can you say...MAC?
> 
> Kim



Oh yeah! I love my Mac too.



dpuck1998 said:


> I love my mac, but give them a few more years and you'll be
> in the same boat with virii as the PC users.  Anonymity can't
> last forever!



I'll worry about it in a few years!  



jeanigor said:


> So according to Kevin this weeks show is not being recorded until 2pm.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2136815
> 
> 
> 
> But on a side note, I did listen to another podcast because I was Jones-in' and heard them play my e-mail question, too!!!



I heard it too.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> *Very cool*, but I think that DH would be somewhat "less than impressed" if I slapped one of those on our stateroom door.  Trust me though, I'm coming armed with loot to our onship gathering!





spaddy said:


> I am think DH would feel the same way about a photo of Edward on our door.  If we had a teenaged daughter I could probably get away with it.



I am not certain, but I think my cruise buddy might feel the same way. I mean I can probably get away with something like one maiziezoe posted earlier, because it relates to Disney....but Edward (or Jasper) probably wouldn't fly so good.


----------



## aspen37

So I just booked 4 nights at the Grand Floridian for DIS-A-PALOOZA!  I booked the 10th-14th. 
I need to figure out how many days I want to stay at US/IOA. I'm thinking 3 days would be enough. What do you guys think, is 3 days enough at US/IOA? I have been to IOA before but not US.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> So I just booked 4 nights at the Grand Floridian for DIS-A-PALOOZA!  I booked the 10th-14th.
> I need to figure out how many days I want to stay at US/IOA. I'm thinking 3 days would be enough. What do you guys think, is 3 days enough at US/IOA? I have been to IOA before but not US.





That is awesome.  I think 3 days is good at US.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> So I just booked 4 nights at the Grand Floridian for DIS-A-PALOOZA!  I booked the 10th-14th.
> I need to figure out how many days I want to stay at US/IOA. I'm thinking 3 days would be enough. What do you guys think, is 3 days enough at US/IOA? I have been to IOA before but not US.



When I lived there, we would do IoA one day and US another. When I vacationed there a couple years back (in a party of 5), we did 1 day at IoA, 1 at US, 1 at Seaworld, and then split another day between IoA and US to cover things we really enjoyed and/or missed.


----------



## Tonya2426

maiziezoe said:


> Dodie and other Twigirls and Twiguys...
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2127058
> 
> Twilight Door Magnets.


 

I am working on something that will meld Disney and Twilight - hopefully it will be subtle enough to only mean something to us Twigirls and Twiguys.


----------



## spaddy

Dh and I are talking about driving now.  Someone please stop me.

I really want to visit my friend in Charlotte. Well, that is already half way.  Why not just go for it?  

Am I crazy to drive 2000 miles?


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> Dh and I are talking about driving now.  Someone please stop me.
> 
> I really want to visit my friend in Charlotte. Well, that is already half way.  Why not just go for it?
> 
> Am I crazy to drive 2000 miles?



I've done both and I've enjoyed both.  If it were just the two of us I would fly every time.  The kids seemed to enjoy the drive last time and they want to drive again for xmas this year.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> That is awesome.  I think 3 days is good at US.



I always like to have my next vacation in the works before my current vacation is over. It gives me something to look forward too.  

I would not have gone to US/IOA if it wasn't for the free SB tickets. So I guess the marketing team had a great idea.  I was going to wait till The Wizarding World Of Harry Potter was open before I went.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> When I lived there, we would do IoA one day and US another. When I vacationed there a couple years back (in a party of 5), we did 1 day at IoA, 1 at US, 1 at Seaworld, and then split another day between IoA and US to cover things we really enjoyed and/or missed.



On one trip we did, Discovery Cove, and then 2 days at Sea World, and one day at IOA. Then we went to Melbourne for a day so I could go to the beach. One night we drove to Tampa, Ybor city for Guavaween. That was FUN. 
Then to cap off our trip we went to Key West for the last two nights of Fantasy Fest! That was sooo much fun. It was crazy.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I've done both and I've enjoyed both.  If it were just the two of us I would fly every time.  The kids seemed to enjoy the drive last time and they want to drive again for xmas this year.



I enjoy driving, but I feel like it takes away a lot of the vacation time.  We will often make the drive part of the vacation, but then we take forever getting there. I love being able to put all my stuff in the back of the van and not caring how much room it takes up.  

When I was little my parents would always driving during the night and the kids would just sleep.  I just can't do it.  



aspen37 said:


> I always like to have my next vacation in the works before my current vacation is over. It gives me something to look forward too.
> 
> I would not have gone to US/IOA if it wasn't for the free SB tickets. So I guess the marketing team had a great idea.  I was going to wait till The Wizarding World Of Harry Potter was open before I went.



I think the SB promotion was a great idea.  We are going in December too, just because we got the tickets.


----------



## spaddy

Kim (from Pittsburgh) did you see the morning flight on SW on May 7th is $69.  I wasn't sure if that was your flight or not.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Dh and I are talking about driving now.  Someone please stop me.
> 
> I really want to visit my friend in Charlotte. Well, that is already half way.  Why not just go for it?
> 
> Am I crazy to drive 2000 miles?





I rented a car once and drove 4230 mile in two weeks. The lady did not believe me when I gave her the milage. She went out and checked the car milage herself.


----------



## kab407

Thanks for the reminder Anna.  I have to call DVC for for DIS-A-PALOOZA.


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Anna.  I have to call DVC for for DIS-A-PALOOZA.


----------



## wishspirit

aspen37 said:


> So I just booked 4 nights at the Grand Floridian for DIS-A-PALOOZA!  I booked the 10th-14th.
> I need to figure out how many days I want to stay at US/IOA. I'm thinking 3 days would be enough. What do you guys think, is 3 days enough at US/IOA? I have been to IOA before but not US.



Great amount of time! We usually did 3 days, one devoted to each park, then one as a mop up for anything else we wanted to do (like return of the mummy again!) Have a great time!


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I rented a car once and drove 4230 mile in two weeks. The lady did not believe me when I gave her the milage. She went out and checked the car milage herself.



Sounds like my family.  

If I could get a decent priced one way rental I would definitely do it.  It's over $100/day for a little car from Pittsburgh to Florida.  It's always the drive home I find to be torture.


----------



## DVCsince02

maiziezoe said:


> Dodie and other Twigirls and Twiguys...
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2127058
> 
> Twilight Door Magnets.







aspen37 said:


> So I just booked 4 nights at the Grand Floridian for DIS-A-PALOOZA!  I booked the 10th-14th.
> I need to figure out how many days I want to stay at US/IOA. I'm thinking 3 days would be enough. What do you guys think, is 3 days enough at US/IOA? I have been to IOA before but not US.



Fancy Schmancy.



spaddy said:


> Dh and I are talking about driving now.  Someone please stop me.
> 
> I really want to visit my friend in Charlotte. Well, that is already half way.  Why not just go for it?
> 
> Am I crazy to drive 2000 miles?



We are driving from Delaware in June.



aspen37 said:


> I rented a car once and drove 4230 mile in two weeks. The lady did not believe me when I gave her the milage. She went out and checked the car milage herself.





What a busy day today.  Applied for my passport and Chris got his in the mail today.


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh, one thing...

Shelly, your eck-chay is in the ail-may.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, one thing...
> 
> Shelly, your eck-chay is in the ail-may.



*Where's - *






*????????????????????????*


----------



## aspen37

wishspirit said:


> Great amount of time! We usually did 3 days, one devoted to each park, then one as a mop up for anything else we wanted to do (like return of the mummy again!) Have a great time!




Thanks!  
The last time I was there was in October 2001.  That was along time ago.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Sounds like my family.
> 
> If I could get a decent priced one way rental I would definitely do it.  It's over $100/day for a little car from Pittsburgh to Florida.  It's always the drive home I find to be torture.



 
One way rentals from here to Denver are crazy priced. The last time I check it was an extra $280.00 charge for the one way.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, one thing...
> 
> Shelly, your eck-chay is in the ail-may.



I sent mine to her yesterday.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I enjoy driving, but I feel like it takes away a lot of the vacation time.  We will often make the drive part of the vacation, but then we take forever getting there. I love being able to put all my stuff in the back of the van and not caring how much room it takes up.
> 
> When I was little my parents would always driving during the night and the kids would just sleep.  I just can't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the SB promotion was a great idea.  We are going in December too, just because we got the tickets.



I can't do that night driving either.  My kids do well in the car so it hasn't been a problem.  We covered a LOT of mileage this past December and they were great.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I can't do that night driving either.  My kids do well in the car so it hasn't been a problem.  We covered a LOT of mileage this past December and they were great.



We will definitely have to hit the Rebox with some new and exciting movies if we do this.  My DS is pretty good too.  Ugh, I can't believe I am really considering this.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> We will definitely have to hit the Rebox with some new and exciting movies if we do this.  My DS is pretty good too.  Ugh, I can't believe I am really considering this.



New Movies, new games, some presents and lots of fun stops.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> New Movies, new games, some presents and lots of fun stops.



You make it sound so fun.


----------



## OKW Lover

How do I get there?


----------



## scarlett873

Miss me?

I actually left the house today. I met my sister and her family for lunch and then traipsed through the mall. And then I got sidetracked in Michael's looking for cruise-related stuff...and then I went tanning. I smell like tanning lotion...


Shelly...your check will be in tomorrow's mail!


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> Kim (from Pittsburgh) did you see the morning flight on SW on May 7th is $69.  I wasn't sure if that was your flight or not.



Thanks, Anne. I saw that this morning and got my credit.

I am hoping they come down on the return flight on the 17th.  I am coming home on the last flight of the day.

Kim


----------



## DisNeasler

Dodie said:


> Growing up during the height of the space race, I admit that NASA still fascinates me.  I did a little checking and think there is a good chance that we may get to see some sort of launch from Cape Canaveral, either when we're at WDW or out at sea.  (I have no idea what the view would be from sea, but would think it might be fairly spectacular if it were a nighttime launch.)
> 
> These schedules change notoriously, so likely none of this will happen, but, the calendar looks like this right now:
> 
> Date: May 5
> Mission: STSS ATRR - Missile Defense Agency
> Launch Vehicle: United Launch Alliance Delta II
> Launch Site: Vandenberg Air Force Base - Launch Pad SLC-2
> Description: STSS ATRR serves as a pathfinder for future launch and mission technology for the Missile Defense Agency. To be launched by NASA for the MDA.
> 
> Date: May 12 +
> Mission: STS-125
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Atlantis*
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space Shuttle Atlantis will fly seven astronauts into space for the fifth and final servicing mission to the Hubble Space Telescope. During the 11-day flight, the crew will repair and improve the observatory's capabilities.
> 
> Date: May 15 +
> Mission: STS-127
> Launch Vehicle: *Space Shuttle Endeavour *
> Launch Site: Kennedy Space Center - Launch Pad 39A
> Description: Space shuttle Endeavour will deliver the exposed facility of Japan's Kibo laboratory to the International Space Station.


Thanks for the infomation - my husband would love it if he is able to see anything.


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> Thank you
> 
> I finally have answers from the Dolphin!!!!!
> 
> If you are staying at the Dolphin and your flight is later in the day, you can store your luggage there until you leave for your flight home.
> 
> If you want to park at the Dolphin while we are on the cruise, you can do this but it will be a bit tricky.  The hotel was assuming that you would be staying at the hotel the night prior to the cruise so I will have to check on this again for those not staying at the hotel prior to the cruise.  They will need to have names in advance of who will be parking at the hotel during the cruise.  You will have to pay the parking fees ($10 per day).



That's awesome Tracy!! Thanks for letting us know!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Here's one for you!!

I just had chinese for dinner. Yummmmmm!!!!!

And the fortune cookie said: "You are going to take a vacation."


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Here's one for you!!
> 
> I just had chinese for dinner. Yummmmmm!!!!!
> 
> And the fortune cookie said: "You are going to take a vacation."



in bed


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> in bed



huh?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> And without DP.  But next time he will come.




Good we look forward to meeting him almost as much as looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


> huh?



That's something you do with fortune cookies, add the words "in bed".  It can produce some funny fortune cookies.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

spaddy said:


> I am think DH would feel the same way about a photo of Edward on our door. *If we had a teenaged daughter I could probably get away with it*.


I would be MORE THAN HAPPY to let you borrow mine for as long as you need her.  Really. I don't mind.


dpuck1998 said:


> in bed


I always heard it was "between the sheets"...


----------



## maiziezoe

spaddy said:


> Dh and I are talking about driving now.  Someone please stop me.
> 
> I really want to visit my friend in Charlotte. Well, that is already half way.  Why not just go for it?
> 
> Am I crazy to drive 2000 miles?



We're driving from Illinois. 



dpuck1998 said:


> in bed



giggle


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Anna.  I have to call DVC for for DIS-A-PALOOZA.



Where are you staying Ginger?


----------



## spaddy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I would be MORE THAN HAPPY to let you borrow mine for as long as you need her.  Really. I don't mind.
> 
> I always heard it was "between the sheets"...



I was a teenaged girl once.  That was enough for me thank you.


I suddenly feel like I am on the Newlywed Game.  In Bed..Between the sheets.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks, Anne. I saw that this morning and got my credit.
> 
> I am hoping they come down on the return flight on the 17th.  I am coming home on the last flight of the day.
> 
> Kim




Awesome.  The flights on the 16th and 17th are a lot and have seemed to only go up.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Dh and I are talking about driving now.  Someone please stop me.
> 
> I really want to visit my friend in Charlotte. Well, that is already half way.  Why not just go for it?
> 
> Am I crazy to drive 2000 miles?



I don't think you are crazy. 
I have been trying to convince DH to drive for a year now. 
Flights and insurance for 4 $1600.
Car rental for 2 weeks  $600-800. 
I do not think we would spend that much on 2 nights hotel accomadations & gas. Maybe one day I will get the chance to try this. 
There is a method to my madness.
There are things I would love to buy and bring home that are too big. 
Shipping these items would not make them worth the purchase.
However I don't think this will happen until we get a new car. 
Hoping for the new car soon.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


>




Hey I just thought I would let you know I picked up the lime green mickeys
for you today. I will mail them out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Where are you staying *Ginger*?


----------



## aGoofyMom

aspen37 said:


> I always like to have my next vacation in the works before my current vacation is over. It gives me something to look forward too.



Another reason I booked DL this week!  




shellyminnie said:


> Here's one for you!!
> 
> I just had chinese for dinner. Yummmmmm!!!!!
> 
> And the fortune cookie said: "You are going to take a vacation."





dpuck1998 said:


> in bed


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Where are you staying Ginger?




I forget that I am FB friends with someone at work.  Imagine how surprised I was this morning!

If I book now, SSR, my home resort.  I'd love to try AKV.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


>



Come on Dodie! I thought you would be on my side!!!

OK, it is pretty funny.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Come on Dodie! I thought you would be on my side!!!
> 
> OK, it is pretty funny.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Come on Dodie! I thought you would be on my side!!!
> 
> OK, it is pretty funny.



Next will be the "Ginger or Mary Ann" jokes.

Paul and Kathy - get to CHAT!


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> huh?



Like someone else said, I always add the words "in bed" to the end
of every fortune cookie, makes them much better.


----------



## dpuck1998

Man chat is bbbuuusssyyy....i'm just going to hang here.  Plus I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Man chat is bbbuuusssyyy....i'm just going to hang here.  Plus I'm in a bad mood.



Aaaaaawwwww Don


----------



## dpuck1998

Maybe chat will help...I'll go chat


----------



## tickledtink33

shellyminnie said:


> Here's one for you!!
> 
> I just had chinese for dinner. Yummmmmm!!!!!
> 
> And the fortune cookie said: "You are going to take a vacation."





dpuck1998 said:


> in bed





shellyminnie said:


> huh?



I have a friend who does this.  She says to make your fortune cookie fortunes more interesting, add the words "in bed" to the end of it.  Apparently she is not the only one.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

spaddy said:


> I was a teenaged girl once. That was enough for me thank you.


Hey, it was just an offer...just trying to be helpful 
I'm out...chat got me.  My 3 year old is begging me for a bath and bed.  I guess it's time to be a responsible adult.  B O R I N G.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Man chat is bbbuuusssyyy....i'm just going to hang here.  Plus I'm in a bad mood.



I'm sorry you're in a bad mood.  What's wrong?


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Man chat is bbbuuusssyyy....i'm just going to hang here.  Plus I'm in a bad mood.





dpuck1998 said:


> Maybe chat will help...I'll go chat





Madi100 said:


> I'm sorry you're in a bad mood.  What's wrong?


Hope everything is ok Don?


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Miss me?
> 
> I actually left the house today. I met my sister and her family for lunch and then traipsed through the mall. And then I got sidetracked in Michael's looking for cruise-related stuff...and then I went tanning. I smell like tanning lotion...
> 
> 
> Shelly...your check will be in tomorrow's mail!


Brandie is the new Tag Fairy.   Get it..."Tag".


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I'm sorry you're in a bad mood.  What's wrong?





ADP said:


> Hope everything is ok Don?



Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.



I'm sorry.  Gotta love the whiners.  I'm come next week and teach em a lesson.


----------



## georgemoe

*We'll never get to 250 pages / 4000 replies like this.* 

Incites crowd. Exits for sleep.


----------



## exwdwcm

aspen37 said:


> We did get paid today!
> I would be a bit pissed if my expense check bounced.
> 
> Did they fix both of these issues?


yeah, finally got paid on both, but really makes you wonder......i think they are juggling funds while waiting on money to come in on big deals they have closed.     thanks for asking!  



spaddy said:


> That's something you do with fortune cookies, add the words "in bed". It can produce some funny fortune cookies.


we always do that, embarrassed quite a few coworkers with that!



dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight. I pay for the open gym and invite guys. We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy. Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months. So I told them not to come back.


some people just don't know when they have it good.   haters~! 

time for bed- was just reading some cruise tips!  

TRACY- we are thinking about moving to late dining----now that we know we can get room service to hold us over (and take meds)----is that a possibility?  I wasn't sure.   sounds like late dining is a better choice for 4 adults!!!!


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.



Whiners are annoying.  I hope it goes better next week.  

I can't wait until this week is over.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Hey I just thought I would let you know I picked up the lime green mickeys
> for you today. I will mail them out tomorrow morning.



Thanks Kath!!! You are so awesome!!!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Man chat is bbbuuusssyyy....i'm just going to hang here.  Plus I'm in a bad mood.


I had to leave. My dinner was ready and I was also trying to work on FE gifts. 




dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.



Wow what makes them think that you shouldn't be able to set the time? 
I hope chat put you in a better mood.



exwdwcm said:


> yeah, finally got paid on both, but really makes you wonder......i think they are juggling funds while waiting on money to come in on big deals they have closed.     thanks for asking!



That's good!  It sounds like they might be juggling funds. 




spaddy said:


> Whiners are annoying.  I hope it goes better next week.
> 
> I can't wait until this week is over.



I can't wait for this week to be over too. It feels like it should be Friday already.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.



Clobber em'!!


----------



## winotracy

exwdwcm said:


> TRACY- we are thinking about moving to late dining----now that we know we can get room service to hold us over (and take meds)----is that a possibility?  I wasn't sure.   sounds like late dining is a better choice for 4 adults!!!!



Switching to late dining is not a problem, just email me as I can't make changes to your reservation without the email.  Not only is there room service, but Goofy's, Pluto's and Pinocchio's is open.  Also, I don't know what time it starts, but I think it's around 5pm, there are snacks available in the Promenade Lounge and Diversions!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Man chat is bbbuuusssyyy....i'm just going to hang here.  Plus I'm in a bad mood.


 <---- Just to clarify, that's a _sisterly_  ...


dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.



Whiners suck! 


Morning all!  Did I miss anything in chat?


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> <---- Just to clarify, that's a _sisterly_  ...
> 
> 
> Whiners suck!
> 
> 
> Morning all!  Did I miss anything in chat?



Mornin' hot momma!


----------



## jeanigor

*38 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
*37 Days Until 6 Dirty DIS'ers tackle the Muddy Buddy for Give Kids the World!*

The show is up. Great news in the beginning!!

AskTracy is a talker. Go figure!


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!!

Listening to Kevin's hate mail!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> <---- Just to clarify, that's a _sisterly_  ...
> 
> 
> Whiners suck!
> 
> 
> Morning all!  Did I miss anything in chat?



Don't worry, I already have more wives than I can handle!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> *38 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *37 Days Until 6 Dirty DIS'ers tackle the Muddy Buddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> The show is up. Great news in the beginning!!
> 
> AskTracy is a talker. Go figure!



I can't wait to get in the car to drive to work just so I can listen.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> Morning all!  Did I miss anything in chat?



Lot's of dessert and Edward talk. Hi Alicia.



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' hot momma!



There you are young man. 



jeanigor said:


> *38 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *37 Days Until 6 Dirty DIS'ers tackle the Muddy Buddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> The show is up. Great news in the beginning!!
> 
> AskTracy is a talker. Go figure!



Wooo hoooo  Morning Todd.



shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> Listening to Kevin's hate mail!!!



Not more hate mail.  Morning Shelly.


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> AskTracy is a talker. Go figure!



She exaggerated a bit.  We weren't on the phone for three hours.  It was only one.  Just ask Mindy, I don't talk that much.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Lot's of dessert and Edward talk.



I missed Edward talk?  Oh well, Lost was pretty good last night.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!   


dpuck1998 said:


> Basketball tonight.  I pay for the open gym and invite guys.  We had about 25 guys tonight and that makes it crappy.  Some of the regulars had the never to whine to me about how I set the games after I've been paying for the gym for the last 6 months.  So I told them not to come back.


That stinks Don.  Some people don't know when to be appreciative.


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> She exaggerated a bit.  We weren't on the phone for three hours.  It was only one.  Just ask Mindy, I don't talk that much.



Nope, Tracy isn't a talker.


----------



## scarlett873

I've neeeeeeeeever spoken to Tracy for more than 10 minutes...


 morning!

Off to listen to the show!


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> I've neeeeeeeeever spoken to Tracy for more than 10 minutes...
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> Off to listen to the show!



I've never spoken to Tracy at all.


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I've never spoken to Tracy at all.



You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems



I suppose, when you put it that way. 

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems


Yep...i've got problems...


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems



What about people who are problems? Or is that more Paul's department?


----------



## scarlett873

Wow...Kevin's hate mail...geesh people! It's an OPINION!! How hard is that to understand? lol


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> What about people who are problems? Or is that more Paul's department?



I will contract Paul out to take care of them.


----------



## Dodie

Kevin's hate mail! Holy cow. Someone took the time to send that. Have they ever LISTENED to the podcast or are they just responding to the written reviews?  

LOVED the _Will and Grace_ response too!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


>


You're in good company there missy...


----------



## cdnmickeylover

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems



I've talked to Tracy and for more than 10 minutes. 

It wasn't a problem though. 

Is it Friday yet????? 

Fiona


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


>



It's true!  You had a problem and asked me to call you.  Brandie had a problem and it was easier to call her too.  I'm a problem solver.


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems



Ah well thanks i guess??


----------



## Dodie

*"Wii ennui"*



I *got *it John and Kevin! I *got *it and I appreciated it very much!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems





scarlett873 said:


> Yep...i've got problems...



I have problems, just not in regard to the cruise.



scarlett873 said:


> Wow...Kevin's hate mail...geesh people! It's an OPINION!! How hard is that to understand? lol





Dodie said:


> Kevin's hate mail! Holy cow. Someone took the time to send that. Have they ever LISTENED to the podcast or are they just responding to the written reviews?
> 
> LOVED the _Will and Grace_ response too!



I feel like that email was fake.  I can't imagine anyone actually thinking that Kevin is cheap and that he should go to McDonald's.


----------



## dzneygirl

Dessert and Edward talk....._yummy_...my 2 favorite things!


----------



## winotracy

spaddy said:


> I have problems, just not in regard to the cruise.



And that's what I was referring to.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I see.......start talking about problem children and I show up!!!!!

I just downloaded Twilight movie for my flight to Vegas today..... I finally! get to see it!


----------



## tickledtink33

I hate it that I don't have access to the show at work.  No streaming audio or video allowed grrrrr.  

BTW

Good Mornin podcast cruisers


----------



## kab407

Morning all!

For the record, I've both met and talked to Tracy.  She did not have to solve any problems for me. We just chatted up a storm.  And I look forward to doing it again in 38 days!!!   

OK, I'm off to solve other people's problems.  Catch you at lunch.


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> And that's what I was referring to.



I know.  I would call you right now if I thought you could stop my stupid computer from locking up or have FedEx find my FE package.


----------



## ADP

tickledtink33 said:


> BTW
> Good Mornin podcast cruisers


Hi Kim 


kab407 said:


> Morning all!


Hi Kathy  


TheBeadPirate said:


> I see.......start talking about problem children and I show up!!!!!


Hi Lori


----------



## wishspirit

Anyone else giggle like crazy during the manatee bit?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hi Aaron!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all!  Just returned from the gym.  I'm headed to shower and then off to lunch with a friend.  I ran 5 of my 16 minutes today on the treadmill (worked out on the bike the rest of the time).  And, as of today, I've lost 10 pounds.  I think I'll go eat some french fries.   Just kidding.  I'll be good.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> Hi Kathy
> 
> Hi Lori


----------



## exwdwcm

winotracy said:


> Switching to late dining is not a problem, just email me as I can't make changes to your reservation without the email. Not only is there room service, but Goofy's, Pluto's and Pinocchio's is open. Also, I don't know what time it starts, but I think it's around 5pm, there are snacks available in the Promenade Lounge and Diversions!


awesome - thanks Tracy- i'll send an email now.   now we can be part of the 'cool crew' that is dining late.   we are still open to dine with any other DISers that want to.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


>


Hi Don.  Who do you like in the Final Four?  I'm thinking UNC, but I'd kind of like to see Villanova win it.  

I'm off to the eye doctor in a few minutes for a general check-up and to get fitted for some new glasses and contact lenses.  I have a very bad case of Astighmatism and slight karratakomis (sp?)  I'm hopeful to get fitted for new contact lenses called Synergize.  They are a hybrid lens. The outer part of the lense is soft while the center is hard.  Basically, you get the advantage of better vision with the hard lens with the comfort of a soft lense.  I hope they work out.


----------



## halliesmommy01

ADP said:


> Hi Don.  Who do you like in the Final Four?  I'm thinking UNC, but I'd kind of like to see Villanova win it.
> 
> I'm off to the eye doctor in a few minutes for a general check-up and to get fitted for some new glasses and contact lenses.  I have a very bad case of Astighmatism and slight karratakomis (sp?)  I'm hopeful to get fitted for new contact lenses called Synergize.  They are a hybrid lens. The outer part of the lense is soft while the center is hard.  Basically, you get the advantage of better vision with the hard lens with the comfort of a soft lense.  I hope they work out.



Good Luck Aaron, Hope those contacts work out for you.

Becky


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!  Just returned from the gym.  I'm headed to shower and then off to lunch with a friend.  I ran 5 of my 16 minutes today on the treadmill (worked out on the bike the rest of the time).  And, as of today, I've lost 10 pounds.  I think I'll go eat some french fries.   Just kidding.  I'll be good.



YOU GO GIRL!!!


(and stay out of the damn fries!)​


----------



## halliesmommy01

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!  Just returned from the gym.  I'm headed to shower and then off to lunch with a friend.  I ran 5 of my 16 minutes today on the treadmill (worked out on the bike the rest of the time).  And, as of today, I've lost 10 pounds.  I think I'll go eat some french fries.   Just kidding.  I'll be good.



That is awesome. I am trying to build up the courage to start running on the treadmill. I am so afraid of falling on my face. 

I have lost 10 lbs since January. I am down 30 lbs since April last year. Keep up the great work!

Becky


----------



## Dodie

Hi again everyone. I've joined the weightloss bandwagon. You guys were making me feel very guilty about the 10 pounds I've put back on over the past 3 years.  I registered for Weight Watchers online this morning. I've done WW before and know that it works for me.

If I could just lose 7 or 8 pounds before the cruise, I'd be very happy.  I know that's a reasonable amount to shoot for.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Hi Don.  Who do you like in the Final Four?  I'm thinking UNC, but I'd kind of like to see Villanova win it.
> 
> I'm off to the eye doctor in a few minutes for a general check-up and to get fitted for some new glasses and contact lenses.  I have a very bad case of Astighmatism and slight karratakomis (sp?)  I'm hopeful to get fitted for new contact lenses called Synergize.  They are a hybrid lens. The outer part of the lense is soft while the center is hard.  Basically, you get the advantage of better vision with the hard lens with the comfort of a soft lense.  I hope they work out.



I picked NC in my pool.  I'd prefer to see Villanova win, but if NC wins then I could win a lot of money.


----------



## georgemoe

Good luck at the Dr.'s today Aaron. 

Fun day at work today.   Choked down my lunch now back to work.


----------



## dzneygirl

Starting to not sleep again thinking about the cruise!  So excited!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!  Just returned from the gym.  I'm headed to shower and then off to lunch with a friend.  I ran 5 of my 16 minutes today on the treadmill (worked out on the bike the rest of the time).  And, as of today, I've lost 10 pounds.  I think I'll go eat some french fries.   Just kidding.  I'll be good.





halliesmommy01 said:


> That is awesome. I am trying to build up the courage to start running on the treadmill. I am so afraid of falling on my face.
> 
> I have lost 10 lbs since January. I am down 30 lbs since April last year. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Becky





Dodie said:


> Hi again everyone. I've joined the weightloss bandwagon. You guys were making me feel very guilty about the 10 pounds I've put back on over the past 3 years.  I registered for Weight Watchers online this morning. I've done WW before and know that it works for me.
> 
> If I could just lose 7 or 8 pounds before the cruise, I'd be very happy.  I know that's a reasonable amount to shoot for.



I have a gym membership that has been sitting unused for a while. They just added evening yoga classes to the schedule, so I am going to try to convince DP to come to a couple. I really miss the group classes.


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> I will contract Paul out to take care of them.



For you, I'll crush skulls for free. No contract necessary.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> I have a gym membership that has been sitting unused for a while. They just added evening yoga classes to the schedule, so I am going to try to convince DP to come to a couple. I really miss the group classes.



I started yoga a couple of months ago. I really like it. Contrary to popular belief, at least at the place I go, it is definitely a workout.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I started yoga a couple of months ago. I really like it. Contrary to popular belief, at least at the place I go, it is definitely a workout.



When I started going with my best friend, we thought it would be a breeze. Nope. We got our butts whipped by the instructor. (A very nice woman...around 60 who has been doing it for over a decade.)


----------



## jeanigor

As I was listening to the Podcast, I realized there are only *5* more shows until we sail.

I wonder when we will get more information....


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Hi again everyone. I've joined the weightloss bandwagon. You guys were making me feel very guilty about the 10 pounds I've put back on over the past 3 years.  I registered for Weight Watchers online this morning. I've done WW before and know that it works for me.
> 
> If I could just lose 7 or 8 pounds before the cruise, I'd be very happy.  I know that's a reasonable amount to shoot for.



As a lifetime member and someone who is back on program, good for you Dodie.  I find WW the only thing that works for me. I'm down 12 lbs so far (12weeks).  It's coming off much slower then in the past.  I have to keep reminding myself, it is not a diet but a lifestyle change.  So if you need a walking partner to earn excerise points during the cruise, knock on the door.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!  Just returned from the gym.  I'm headed to shower and then off to lunch with a friend.  I ran 5 of my 16 minutes today on the treadmill (worked out on the bike the rest of the time).  And, as of today, I've lost 10 pounds.  I think I'll go eat some french fries.   Just kidding.  I'll be good.



10 pounds WOOHOO That's great


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> When I started going with my best friend, we thought it would be a breeze. Nope. We got our butts whipped by the instructor. (A very nice woman...around 60 who has been doing it for over a decade.)



I have a class that I love too. It is part yoga, pilates and tai chi. It is great for toning. The best part is the last few minutes of meditation at the end.

Becky


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> For you, I'll crush skulls for free. No contract necessary.



Thanks Paul


----------



## spaddy

My week is looking better.  I got my FE gifts today.   It was very nice of the woman who they were delivered to to get them to me.

I was listen to the Podcast on the way to pick them up and I was glad I had lunch before I listened.  Cauliflower Foam, What?  I almost got sick in the car.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> My week is looking better.  I got my FE gifts today.   It was very nice of the woman who they were delivered to to get them to me.



Glad you got your stuff!!!!

In a related note, UPS mis-delivered a package for work today. They gave someone else our toilet paper. Good thing we have some in reserve.


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> My week is looking better. I got my FE gifts today.  It was very nice of the woman who they were delivered to to get them to me.


 

I still haven't decided on what my FE gifts are going to be.  Just when I think I have decided I think of something else.  I'm not usually this indecisive about anything let alone gifting.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Glad you got your stuff!!!!
> 
> In a related note, UPS mis-delivered a package for work today. They gave someone else our toilet paper. Good thing we have some in reserve.



Part of the number was rubbed off the package.  So they delivered it to 165 instead of 1651 in a different TOWN.  I really afraid the woman was going to open the package and think I was crazy.  

We have run out of TP at home before without realizing it.  It is not fun.


I want to be outside today.  It is beautiful.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Glad you got your stuff!!!!
> 
> In a related note, UPS mis-delivered a package for work today. They gave someone else our toilet paper. Good thing we have some in reserve.



Maximize what you have. Use both sides. (with gloves!)


----------



## Tonya2426

Cruise Question - AskTracy or anyone who knows the answer.

If there are 3 people in your stateroom and all are Castaway Club members, do we get 3 Castaway Club gifts or only 1 per stateroom?


----------



## spaddy

Tonya2426 said:


> I still haven't decided on what my FE gifts are going to be.  Just when I think I have decided I think of something else.  I'm not usually this indecisive about anything let alone gifting.



I just decided to buy something.  I found something online that I thought was really cute and wouldn't take up too much space in my luggage.  I even designed my own cruise logo for it.



Tonya2426 said:


> Cruise Question - AskTracy or anyone who knows the answer.
> 
> If there are 3 people in your stateroom and all are Castaway Club members, do we get 3 Castaway Club gifts or only 1 per stateroom?




One per room.

I don't know this from experience, but only from what I have read on the boards.


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> I have a gym membership that has been sitting unused for a while. They just added evening yoga classes to the schedule, so I am going to try to convince DP to come to a couple. I really miss the group classes.


i love classes, i just rarely can get to one between work and Will.   i try for a tues/thurs night pilates that i love.   people think pilates or yoga are easy, but they are wrong! my pilates class is more like bootcamp- we do weights, multiple reps to exhuastion, tons of ab work, leg work on the floor where you are cramping up and dying.   i end up all sweaty!  

yippe, i think we are moving to late dining!


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> Thanks Paul



I'm here to help.


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> Cruise Question - AskTracy or anyone who knows the answer.
> 
> If there are 3 people in your stateroom and all are Castaway Club members, do we get 3 Castaway Club gifts or only 1 per stateroom?



It is one per stateroom, but if you go to Guest Services, you might be able to get an extra one.  When we stayed in the Roy Suite we had two different families and they gave us only one.  We asked for a second one and they said they would get it for us, but the second one never showed up.  Since I got one the previous cruise, I gave our roommates the one that came in the room.  Then on our next cruise I ended up giving mine to Regina because she left hers behind.  I'm looking forward to getting a gift again!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> It is one per stateroom, but if you go to Guest Services, you might be able to get an extra one.  When we stayed in the Roy Suite we had two different families and they gave us only one.  We asked for a second one and they said they would get it for us, but the second one never showed up.  Since I got one the previous cruise, I gave our roommates the one that came in the room.  Then on our next cruise I ended up giving mine to Regina because she left hers behind.  I'm looking forward to getting a gift again!



Is the gift always the same thing?


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> It is one per stateroom, but if you go to Guest Services, you might be able to get an extra one.  When we stayed in the Roy Suite we had two different families and they gave us only one.  We asked for a second one and they said they would get it for us, but the second one never showed up.  Since I got one the previous cruise, I gave our roommates the one that came in the room.  Then on our next cruise I ended up giving mine to Regina because she left hers behind.  I'm looking forward to getting a gift again!




I am very excited about the gift.  


You would think they could give you 2 gifts if you were in the Roy Disney Suite.


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> I just decided to buy something. I found something online that I thought was really cute and wouldn't take up too much space in my luggage. I even designed my own cruise logo for it.


 
Today I am leaning toward doing magnets but yesterday I was thinking of buying something and the day before I was planning on making something. And then there is the whole fit in the luggage thing!!!! UGH!!! I think the 5 week mark has just thrown me and I am sort of in panic mode - I haven't even found my shorts from last year!!!!!! 




spaddy said:


> One per room.
> 
> I don't know this from experience, but only from what I have read on the boards.


 


winotracy said:


> It is one per stateroom, but if you go to Guest Services, you might be able to get an extra one. When we stayed in the Roy Suite we had two different families and they gave us only one. We asked for a second one and they said they would get it for us, but the second one never showed up. Since I got one the previous cruise, I gave our roommates the one that came in the room. Then on our next cruise I ended up giving mine to Regina because she left hers behind. I'm looking forward to getting a gift again!


 
Thanks! I sort of figured it was just one but wanted to be prepared not to get multiples. It is really alright that it is only one gift - its not like I need anymore bags that aren't really big enough for what I seem to lug around.


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Is the gift always the same thing?



They change it every so often.  The latest gift is a tote bag that's black and red and filled with stuff.  The stuff is what can change.  Last time it was water bottles, colored pencils and stencils for the kids, a notebook and pen, and I can't remember what else.  



spaddy said:


> I am very excited about the gift.
> 
> 
> You would think they could give you 2 gifts if you were in the Roy Disney Suite.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking


----------



## scarlett873

OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!  

It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Awesome news!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> When I started going with my best friend, we thought it would be a breeze. Nope. We got our butts whipped by the instructor. (A very nice woman...around 60 who has been doing it for over a decade.)



DH went to some yoga classes once.  He thoroughly enjoyed it - the woman in front of him was not wearing any underwear.



scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!




Yay!!!  That's great news, Brandie.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> DH went to some yoga classes once.  He thoroughly enjoyed it - the woman in front of him was not wearing any underwear.



Most of the women that were in class were in their thirties/forties, so they wore their panties.


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



 GOOD VIBES!!!!


----------



## tmli

I just got off the wonder last month and it was still this same gift!



winotracy said:


> They change it every so often.  The latest gift is a tote bag that's black and red and filled with stuff.  The stuff is what can change.  Last time it was water bottles, colored pencils and stencils for the kids, a notebook and pen, and I can't remember what else.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!






Good thoughts.


----------



## Dodie

I finished my assigned flattie and it's AWESOME if I do say so myself. My flattie person will be well-represented!

 for Brandie's DH!!!!!


----------



## Nicole786

Any on board activities planned? My parents are on this cruise but not part of the DIS so just wondering if I have to let them know in advance of anything like that


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!




Wish him luck for me.
I will try and keep all my fingers and toes crossed for him.


----------



## Dodie

Nicole786 said:


> Any on board activities planned? My parents are on this cruise but not part of the DIS so just wondering if I have to let them know in advance of anything like that



Did they book through Dreams Unlimited specifically for the Podcast Cruise? Dreams is planning lots of special activities for the group, but I believe you need to have booked through them to participate in those activities.

There is a fish extender exchange that's open to anyone. There's a thread for that.


----------



## katscradle

Good Day everyone, hope everybody is having an awesome day! 
My day started out rough but I think it is getting better.
Went to 2 dr.'s today.
The first appointment did not go well, he's a jerk.
Supposed to go back and see him in july, don't know if I will. 
The second appointment was much better.
I had a mole remove on the inside of my ear. 
It was very itchy and would bleed at times, it always bothered me and it was getting bigger.
So the Dr. removed it for me, however my ear is sore. 
Gee I wonder why!!
He said it would be sore for about 6 months, but not unbareably sore.
I have to go back to him on the 11th to have the stitches taken out.
After that I went and did an hour and 15 minute workout at the gym. 
Now I am starting dinner. 
Will check in later.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Good Luck Matt!


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> GOOD VIBES!!!!



Kate, are you sneaking around here again???

Flattie Owners tell no tales!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



That's awesome Brandie!!!

 Good luck, Matt!!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



 for Matt!


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



  I'll be sending good thoughts his way tomorrow!!

My DH had a job offer yesterday... in Connecticut.


----------



## OKW Lover

winotracy said:


> You should feel lucky!  I've only talked to people with problems



Or those you met at the PodCast Meet in December.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Good luck Matt!


----------



## georgemoe

Workday is done and today is MY FRIDAY!  Long weekend!

Enjoy your dinners peeps and I'll catch you later.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Workday is done and today is MY FRIDAY!  Long weekend!
> 
> Enjoy your dinners peeps and I'll catch you later.



Enjoy it George!


----------



## OKW Lover

Does it matter?


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> Does it matter?




If were there it doesn't matter which way!


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Good Luck to Matt



Nicole786 said:


> Any on board activities planned? My parents are on this cruise but not part of the DIS so just wondering if I have to let them know in advance of anything like that



We haven't heard any specifics.



maiziezoe said:


> I'll be sending good thoughts his way tomorrow!!
> 
> My DH had a job offer yesterday... in Connecticut.



So, Ann, do you want to move to Connecticut?

Kim


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Tell Matt good luck and we'll be thinking of him.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> DH went to some yoga classes once.  He thoroughly enjoyed it - the woman in front of him was not wearing any underwear.



That definately makes for a more interesting and, for your DH, enjoyable workout.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Good Luck!  



Madi100 said:


> DH went to some yoga classes once.  He thoroughly enjoyed it - the woman in front of him was not wearing any underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!  That's great news, Brandie.



Ok, I don't care what Paul says, I'm doing Yoga!


----------



## ADP

HI Everyone,

I'm back from the eye doctor.  What a workout.  I purchased the Synergeyes contact lenses.  They are very, very, comfortable.  Anyone who has severe Astighmastism and wears hard contact lenses should consider them.  I also purchased some new glasses.  I can't wait to get them.  I will now have very thin lenses.  I won't look like Harry Cary anymore at night with my current glasses.    Both my contacts and glasses will be back from the lab in 2 or 3 weeks.  The doctor said the curvature of my eye was a -17 due to the Astighmatism.  That's very high, but most importantly the health of my eyes are A-OK for now.  



scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!


Best of Luck!!!


----------



## wishspirit

Dodie said:


> I finished my assigned flattie and it's AWESOME if I do say so myself. My flattie person will be well-represented!
> 
> for Brandie's DH!!!!!



Tease!!!



kab407 said:


> Kate, are you sneaking around here again???
> 
> Flattie Owners tell no tales!



Yes, in a supportive spying sort of way!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I'm back from the eye doctor.  What a workout.  I purchased the Synergeyes contact lenses.  They are very, very, comfortable.  Anyone with who has severe Astighmastism and wears hard contact lenses should consider them.  I also purchased some new glasses.  I can't wait to get them.  I will now have very thin lenses.  I won't look like Harry Cary anymore at night with my current glasses.    Both my contacts and glasses will be back from the lab in 2 or 3 weeks.  The doctor said the curvature of my eye was a -17 due to the Astighmatism.  That's very high, but most importantly the health of my eyes are A-OK for now.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I finished my assigned flattie and it's AWESOME if I do say so myself. My flattie person will be well-represented!



Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.


----------



## wishspirit

tickledtink33 said:


> Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.



I can help! Who do you have?


----------



## tickledtink33

wishspirit said:


> I can help! Who do you have?



LALA  LALALA  LALALALA

Do you guys hear something?






NO PEEKING!


----------



## Tonya2426

In case anyone still needed a bathing suit for the cruise:

*Lands' End: 25% off Swimwear *



Lands' End lowers the price on select men's and women's swimwear by 25% for today only. The Men's 6" Volley Swim Short lowers from $19.50 to $14.63, the Women's Beach Living #2 Leg Wide Waistband Tummy Control Swim Bottom drops from $32.50 to $24.38, the Beach Living Ikat Bikini Top is marked down from $40.50 to $30.38 and the Capri Coral Reef Bandeau Halter Tank Swimsuit was $69.50 and is now $52.13. Shipping is from $4.95 and sales tax is charged in most states.


----------



## Dodie

tickledtink33 said:


> Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.



I used one of those websites Brandie recommended for the paperdolls. I married a photo of "my person" with one of those paper doll bodies in PowerPoint and printed it on the computer.  Then I glued it to some posterboard and laminated it.  It (I'm not saying "she" or "he") will be pretty sturdy, which I figured was important considering all of the things we'll probably put them through.


----------



## scarlett873

tickledtink33 said:


> Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.


Your flattie will come out fantabulously!! I just used poster board for the bodies and regular paper for the clothes. As long as it's not too thick, you could also laminate it to protect it  from the weather and stuff...

Kate...keep it up missy...


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!


 Good luck Matt!!!



ADP said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I'm back from the eye doctor.  What a workout.  I purchased the Synergeyes contact lenses.  They are very, very, comfortable.  Anyone who has severe Astighmastism and wears hard contact lenses should consider them.  I also purchased some new glasses.  I can't wait to get them.  I will now have very thin lenses.  I won't look like Harry Cary anymore at night with my current glasses.    Both my contacts and glasses will be back from the lab in 2 or 3 weeks.  The doctor said the curvature of my eye was a -17 due to the Astighmatism.  That's very high, but most importantly the health of my eyes are A-OK for now.


Glad to hear it Aaron.


----------



## Dodie

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Nicole786

Dodie said:


> Did they book through Dreams Unlimited specifically for the Podcast Cruise? Dreams is planning lots of special activities for the group, but I believe you need to have booked through them to participate in those activities.
> 
> There is a fish extender exchange that's open to anyone. There's a thread for that.



Thank you for the response!! I didn't book through DU because I didn't realize it was the podcast cruise! haha although now I would love to join them  I don't think they would be interested in the activities, just want to make sure regularly scheduled DCL activities wouldn't be changed.  They are aware of the DIS and my mom is extremely chatty (we went to WDW during Mousefest and she made a few friends ) So i wouldn't be surprised if any of you guys meet them!


----------



## maiziezoe

chirurgeon said:


> Good Luck to Matt
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't heard any specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Ann, do you want to move to Connecticut?
> 
> Kim



Only if it is closer to Disney!!


----------



## Dodie

Nicole786 said:


> Thank you for the response!! I didn't book through DU because I didn't realize it was the podcast cruise! haha although now I would love to join them  I don't think they would be interested in the activities, just want to make sure regularly scheduled DCL activities wouldn't be changed.  They are aware of the DIS and my mom is extremely chatty (we went to WDW during Mousefest and she made a few friends ) So i wouldn't be surprised if any of you guys meet them!



You're welcome. Too bad you didn't know about the Podcast Cruise. I think Dreams had some GREAT deals for this cruise.  The team hasn't announced any of the activities formally, but I'm sure nothing they do will mess with the regularly scheduled DCL stuff.  Someone said in chat last night that there are about 120 cabins booked through Dreams for the event, so there will be about 300 of us. We may be noticeable, for sure.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I used one of those websites Brandie recommended for the paperdolls. I married a photo of "my person" with one of those paper doll bodies in PowerPoint and printed it on the computer.  Then I glued it to some posterboard and laminated it.  It (I'm not saying "she" or "he") will be pretty sturdy, which I figured was important considering all of the things we'll probably put them through.





scarlett873 said:


> Your flattie will come out fantabulously!! I just used poster board for the bodies and regular paper for the clothes. As long as it's not too thick, you could also laminate it to protect it  from the weather and stuff...
> 
> Kate...keep it up missy...



How do you laminate?  What did you use?  I am the most non-crafty person there is.  Although I did have fun going thru Michaels today.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> How do you laminate?  What did you use?  I am the most non-crafty person there is.  Although I did have fun going thru Michaels today.



SHHHH...

We have a laminator at work. I used that this afternoon.

I think you can get stuff laminated at Kinkos or anywhere that does print stuff.


----------



## kimisabella

tickledtink33 said:


> Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.




I have no artistic talent as well - I haven't finished mine, but, I finished "dressing" the doll today.  Instead of drawing clothes, I fashioned a sundress out of material for the doll - it is sooo funny!!  I just used an oaktag, but, I was thinking of laminating it


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> SHHHH...
> 
> We have a laminator at work. I used that this afternoon.
> 
> I think you can get stuff laminated at Kinkos or anywhere that does print stuff.



Thanks Dodie.  Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Enjoy it George!



Hi Paul.  Thanks! Hope things are going well for you. You've been quiet lately. Must be the Muddy Buddy training. 



OKW Lover said:


> Does it matter?



What matters Jeff is getting on the ship to get my own photo like that.


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I'm back from the eye doctor.  What a workout.  I purchased the Synergeyes contact lenses.  They are very, very, comfortable.  Anyone who has severe Astighmastism and wears hard contact lenses should consider them.  I also purchased some new glasses.  I can't wait to get them.  I will now have very thin lenses.  I won't look like Harry Cary anymore at night with my current glasses.    Both my contacts and glasses will be back from the lab in 2 or 3 weeks.  The doctor said the curvature of my eye was a -17 due to the Astighmatism.  That's very high, but *most importantly the health of my eyes are A-OK for now.*



I'm glad everything is good with your eyes Aaron.    We only have one set and it's important to pay attention to them and take care of them.


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.



If your flattie was floppy Kim you could always call shim Noodly "Insert name".


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> I used one of those websites Brandie recommended for the paperdolls. I married a photo of "my person" with one of those paper doll bodies in PowerPoint and printed it on the computer.  Then I glued it to some posterboard and laminated it.  It (I'm not saying "she" or "he") will be pretty sturdy, which I figured was important considering all of the things we'll probably put them through.



Parasailing Flatties!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Where'd everybody go?



Hi!  I'm here.  Just watching instead of posting.


----------



## Dodie

We're having a heck of a thunderstorm!


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!  I'm here.  Just watching instead of posting.



Me too


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> We're having a heck of a thunderstorm!



It's not too bad up here...just lots of thunder...


----------



## wishspirit

kimisabella said:


> I have no artistic talent as well - I haven't finished mine, but, I finished "dressing" the doll today.  Instead of drawing clothes, I fashioned a sundress out of material for the doll - it is sooo funny!!  I just used an oaktag, but, I was thinking of laminating it



So you have a female eh? *scribbles down in notebook* 



Dodie said:


> I used one of those websites Brandie recommended for the paperdolls. I married a photo of "my person" with one of those paper doll bodies in PowerPoint and printed it on the computer.  Then I glued it to some posterboard and laminated it.  It (I'm not saying "she" or "he")_ will be pretty sturdy, which I figured was important considering all of the things we'll probably put them through_.



That sounds ominous, yet exciting!!! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!  I'm here.  Just watching instead of posting.



I shouldn't be doing ether, but here I am!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


>





cocowum said:


> Glad to hear it Aaron.





georgemoe said:


> I'm glad everything is good with your eyes Aaron.    We only have one set and it's important to pay attention to them and take care of them.


Thanks Guys!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!  I'm here.  Just watching instead of posting.



Whatcha watching girl?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi!  I'm here.  Just watching instead of posting.



Me too, I'm watching Bat Man Begins

This is a good movie, not sure how I missed it when it came out.


----------



## ADP

chirurgeon said:


> Me too





scarlett873 said:


> It's not too bad up here...just lots of thunder...


A few flashes of lightening and some thunder here.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Whatcha watching girl?



Survivor, but now that's over.


----------



## georgemoe

These countdown calendars are courtesy of BayouMickey. I've asked for a DCL Wonder calendar 
















More located here. http://mickeysmailbox.com/freebies/main.php?g2_itemId=15


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> These countdown calendars are courtesy of BayouMickey. I've asked for a DCL Wonder calendar
> More located here. http://mickeysmailbox.com/freebies/main.php?g2_itemId=15


Pretty awesome George.  DD loves to use them before a trip.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I used one of those websites Brandie recommended for the paperdolls. I married a photo of "my person" with one of those paper doll bodies in PowerPoint and printed it on the computer.  Then I glued it to some posterboard and laminated it.  It (I'm not saying "she" or "he") will be pretty sturdy, which I figured was important considering all of the things we'll probably put them through.



Thanks Dodie

Sounds like it came out great.

I'm not super good with power point but I am going to give it a try.  I was thinking about either poster board or some kind of stiffer foam backing.  I will have to check them out at the craft store.  And then to dress he/she as well.  I don't have a laminater so probably won't do that.  Hoping I can do this as I don't want to disappoint anyone.


----------



## tickledtink33

Thanks to everyone for the flattie replies.  It all helps.  I wonder if Staples has a laminater??? They are right around the corner.


----------



## chirurgeon

I found the paper doll I am going to use for my Flattie. I hope this person likes the image I have chosen.  They will get to go parasailing and on a Segway.  Maybe even swimming.  I will have to check out the laminating available at my local Kinkos.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> *38 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!*
> *37 Days Until 6 Dirty DIS'ers tackle the Muddy Buddy for Give Kids the World!*
> 
> The show is up. Great news in the beginning!!
> 
> AskTracy is a talker. Go figure!



 




shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> Listening to Kevin's hate mail!!!






scarlett873 said:


> Wow...Kevin's hate mail...geesh people! It's an OPINION!! How hard is that to understand? lol






Dodie said:


> Kevin's hate mail! Holy cow. Someone took the time to send that. Have they ever LISTENED to the podcast or are they just responding to the written reviews?
> 
> LOVED the _Will and Grace_ response too!



What's wrong with people? Kevin is always saying that it is HIS OPINON! What part of that did he not understand?




Madi100 said:


> Good morning all!  Just returned from the gym.  I'm headed to shower and then off to lunch with a friend.  I ran 5 of my 16 minutes today on the treadmill (worked out on the bike the rest of the time).  And, as of today, I've lost 10 pounds.  I think I'll go eat some french fries.   Just kidding.  I'll be good.



That's great Nicole! 



halliesmommy01 said:


> That is awesome. I am trying to build up the courage to start running on the treadmill. I am so afraid of falling on my face.
> 
> I have lost 10 lbs since January. I am down 30 lbs since April last year. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Becky







Dodie said:


> I started yoga a couple of months ago. I really like it. Contrary to popular belief, at least at the place I go, it is definitely a workout.



I use to do yoga a few years ago and I would really work up a sweat.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> As I was listening to the Podcast, I realized there are only *5* more shows until we sail.
> 
> I wonder when we will get more information....



I only have two more paydays before the cruise!



scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!



Sending good thoughts.



Dodie said:


> I finished my assigned flattie and it's AWESOME if I do say so myself. My flattie person will be well-represented!
> 
> for Brandie's DH!!!!!



I'm almost done with mine.  



katscradle said:


> Good Day everyone, hope everybody is having an awesome day!
> My day started out rough but I think it is getting better.
> Went to 2 dr.'s today.
> The first appointment did not go well, he's a jerk.
> Supposed to go back and see him in july, don't know if I will.
> The second appointment was much better.
> I had a mole remove on the inside of my ear.
> It was very itchy and would bleed at times, it always bothered me and it was getting bigger.
> So the Dr. removed it for me, however my ear is sore.
> Gee I wonder why!!
> He said it would be sore for about 6 months, but not unbareably sore.
> I have to go back to him on the 11th to have the stitches taken out.
> After that I went and did an hour and 15 minute workout at the gym.
> Now I am starting dinner.
> Will check in later.



Hi Kath!



georgemoe said:


> Workday is done and today is MY FRIDAY!  Long weekend!
> 
> Enjoy your dinners peeps and I'll catch you later.



Happy Friday George!


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I'm back from the eye doctor.  What a workout.  I purchased the Synergeyes contact lenses.  They are very, very, comfortable.  Anyone who has severe Astighmastism and wears hard contact lenses should consider them.  I also purchased some new glasses.  I can't wait to get them.  I will now have very thin lenses.  I won't look like Harry Cary anymore at night with my current glasses.    Both my contacts and glasses will be back from the lab in 2 or 3 weeks.  The doctor said the curvature of my eye was a -17 due to the Astighmatism.  That's very high, but most importantly the health of my eyes are A-OK for now.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!!!



Hey Aaron, Glad to hear that all is well with your eyes. 
Thanks for the info about the contacts! I was just talking about making an eye appointment when I get back from the trip. I was told on my last trip to the eye doctor that I would need hard contacts in order to see. I was very worried about this. I hope I can wear these contacts. 



tickledtink33 said:


> Oh my, I can't believe you already finished yours.  I don't know how mine will come out.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever.  My problem was to find photos of my person.  But through a top secret process, hehe yeah right, I was successful.  I will now have to go out and get supplies.  Can I ask what you used for the cutout doll itself?  I would think you would need something sturdy so he/she doesn't flop over.  I can't remember what Brandie used.  I'm hoping my flattie comes out looking reasonably good so he/she can come along.





tickledtink33 said:


> LALA  LALALA  LALALALA
> 
> Do you guys hear something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO PEEKING!



I put mine on thin cardboard. I used the link that Brandie gave.



Dodie said:


> I used one of those websites Brandie recommended for the paperdolls. I married a photo of "my person" with one of those paper doll bodies in PowerPoint and printed it on the computer.  Then I glued it to some posterboard and laminated it.  It (I'm not saying "she" or "he") will be pretty sturdy, which I figured was important considering all of the things we'll probably put them through.





scarlett873 said:


> Your flattie will come out fantabulously!! I just used poster board for the bodies and regular paper for the clothes. As long as it's not too thick, you could also laminate it to protect it  from the weather and stuff...
> 
> Kate...keep it up missy...





Dodie said:


> SHHHH...
> 
> We have a laminator at work. I used that this afternoon.
> 
> I think you can get stuff laminated at Kinkos or anywhere that does print stuff.





chirurgeon said:


> I found the paper doll I am going to use for my Flattie. I hope this person likes the image I have chosen.  They will get to go parasailing and on a Segway.  Maybe even swimming.  I will have to check out the laminating available at my local Kinkos.
> 
> Kim



Now I'm rethinking my mine. I can't laminate it the way I have it now. I might make two and see which one I like. Maybe I'll bring both so I have a back up. It took me about an hour and a half to find a pic of mine. Mine only had one photo that would be good for this use. It is a really good picture of the person.


----------



## aspen37

Aaron, I went to the website for Synergeyes, and I can use the contacts for my eye problem. I have Keratoconus and that was one of the eye problems they can be useful for. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

jeanigor said:


> As I was listening to the Podcast, I realized there are only *5* more shows until we sail.
> 
> I wonder when we will get more information....


Is it wrong that I've started having dreams about this cruise already?


scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!


Best of luck today, Matt!

Because of my work getting in the way of my Dis, I can't get through every post when this thread goes wild so I think I missed the magnet designs.  Is everyone doing something different or is did the group decide on one design to go with?  I saw a few when I flipped back but no official decisions were made.


----------



## cocowum

Good Morning all!  Happy Friday!


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Is it wrong that I've started having dreams about this cruise already?



I have too.  Mostly for my May 23 cruise, but I am having cruise dreams already.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> SHHHH...
> 
> We have a laminator at work. I used that this afternoon.
> 
> I think you can get stuff laminated at Kinkos or anywhere that does print stuff.



They have hot and cold laminating available. I use it all the time to weather-proof blue prints that are going out in the rain.



winotracy said:


> I have too.  Mostly for my May 23 cruise, but I am having cruise dreams already.



You have dreams about the cruise? I figured they'd be nightmares.


----------



## jeanigor

37 Days Until "Fun on a Bus!"
36 Days Until the Muddy Buddy Challenge!


----------



## chirurgeon

I HATE AIRTRAN. And I'm not even flying on them.  They are changing the arrival times for Judy's flight and they told her they might even change again.  The only earlier flight leaves at 7am and she just can't do that.  She told me to go have dinner with my friends, and they we can get together for the fireworks, but she has no idea.  My plans were for dinner at Kona with Katherine and John and the kids, but I can't do that and tell her to get to the Poly when she gets in.  I guess I will have dinner when she gets in and hightail it to the Poly as soon as we can.


Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Is it wrong that I've started having dreams about this cruise already?
> 
> Best of luck today, Matt!
> 
> Because of my work getting in the way of my Dis, I can't get through every post when this thread goes wild so I think I missed the magnet designs.  Is everyone doing something different or is did the group decide on one design to go with?  I saw a few when I flipped back but no official decisions were made.



I've been having dreams too, but I think mine are more out of nerves than excitement.  It's weird, I just started dreaming again.  I've been so tired since the baby was born, I haven't gotten into that dream REM sleep.  I've just been out as soon as my head hit the pillow.

I have a ton of different magnet designs.  I've just been copying from the cruise thread or the DISigns thread and pasting into PowerPoint.  I've got 2 files, one for May and one for June with about 30 pages each.  When I'm ready I can just print on magnetic paper or cardstock and I'll be done.


----------



## lttlmc3

I'm at work again.  Sick with a fever.  Yuck.  I can't even call in because there is nobody who can come in a and work.


----------



## LMO429

Quick Ask Tracy ?

When you do the online check in for the cruise.  Do you have to print out the forms and bring them with you?  Or are they able to retrieve the information I filled out online once we get to the port.

it takes me forever to get onto the disney cruise line site and I want to be prepared if I need to be by a printer or not when I go to fill everything out.

Thanks!


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I HATE AIRTRAN. And I'm not even flying on them.  They are changing the arrival times for Judy's flight and they told her they might even change again.  The only earlier flight leaves at 7am and she just can't do that.  She told me to go have dinner with my friends, and they we can get together for the fireworks, but she has no idea.  My plans were for dinner at Kona with Katherine and John and the kids, but I can't do that and tell her to get to the Poly when she gets in.  I guess I will have dinner when she gets in and hightail it to the Poly as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> Kim




Oh no!  Is Airtran the only airline she can fly?  I'd ask for a refund and pick another airline if that's possible.


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> Quick Ask Tracy ?
> 
> When you do the online check in for the cruise.  Do you have to print out the forms and bring them with you?  Or are they able to retrieve the information I filled out online once we get to the port.
> 
> it takes me forever to get onto the disney cruise line site and I want to be prepared if I need to be by a printer or not when I go to fill everything out.
> 
> Thanks!



Once you get everything entered the cruise contract link will become available.  You must print this page out and print it, sign it (all adults in your party) and bring it with you.  They will retrieve the information at the port, but the cruise contract must be signed along with your authorization for payment or you will not be able to cruise.  They can give you these forms once at the port, but you'll have to fill them out all over again if you don't bring the ones online with you.


----------



## wishspirit

chirurgeon said:


> I found the paper doll I am going to use for my Flattie. I hope this person likes the image I have chosen.  They will get to go parasailing and on a Segway.  Maybe even swimming.  I will have to check out the laminating available at my local Kinkos.
> 
> Kim





aspen37 said:


> Now I'm rethinking my mine. I can't laminate it the way I have it now. I might make two and see which one I like. Maybe I'll bring both so I have a back up. It took me about an hour and a half to find a pic of mine. Mine only had one photo that would be good for this use. It is a really good picture of the person.



YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!! 



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Is it wrong that I've started having dreams about this cruise already?



I had a dream about meeting up with the podcast crew and a few cruisers last night... it was VERY weird! I don't dare tell people that I dream about my 'imaginary friends'.


----------



## DVCsince02

KATE!!!! You keep spying and you may end up in the dingy.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I HATE AIRTRAN. And I'm not even flying on them.  They are changing the arrival times for Judy's flight and they told her they might even change again.  The only earlier flight leaves at 7am and she just can't do that.  She told me to go have dinner with my friends, and they we can get together for the fireworks, but she has no idea.  My plans were for dinner at Kona with Katherine and John and the kids, but I can't do that and tell her to get to the Poly when she gets in.  I guess I will have dinner when she gets in and hightail it to the Poly as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> Kim



That is lousy! We fly AirTran rather frequently without any issues. This saddens me.



lttlmc3 said:


> I'm at work again.  Sick with a fever.  Yuck.  I can't even call in because there is nobody who can come in a and work.



I hope you don't need to pull anymore of those crazy long shifts, so you can go home, rest up and feel better!


----------



## wishspirit

DVCsince02 said:


> KATE!!!! You keep spying and you may end up in the dingy.



I can't help it! I am addicted to this thread now! Can't....stop....spying....


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Good Morning all!  Happy Friday!





So today is our first day of Spring Break.  Everyone in our small town is gone   I'm really "jones'en" since we usually go away and we had a 7 night Royal Cruise booked.  Talk me off the roof


----------



## wishspirit

dpuck1998 said:


> So today is our first day of Spring Break.  Everyone in our small town is gone   I'm really "jones'en" since we usually go away and we had a 7 night Royal Cruise booked.  Talk me off the roof



 You always have us! Not long till your even better cruise!

Its the first day of the Easter holidays here (well we have a half day on the last day), you can tell by all the children walking home from school and making a right racket outside my window!


----------



## firsttimemom

Mornin' everyone. 

I'm fighting w/ verizon right now. For some reason, 1 of my cable boxes won't change to channel 4 (NBC). So instead of TIVOing ER last night, I got what ever was on channel 9. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> KATE!!!! You keep spying and you may end up in the dingy.



At least I will have company!


----------



## Dodie

wishspirit said:


> I can't help it! I am addicted to this thread now! Can't....stop....spying....



Hey Kate! You mentioned in chat that you have a friend who "knows Edward."  Since I'm assuming that means you know someone who knows Rob Pattinson, make yourself useful and get over to the DIS Twigirls and Twiguys podcast cruise meet thread and tell us all about that!!!!  Pretty please?

Link: Podcast Twilight meet thread


----------



## kab407

wishspirit said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream about meeting up with the podcast crew and a few cruisers last night... it was VERY weird! I don't dare tell people that I dream about my 'imaginary friends'.



Plan on meeting one of us in September!!!!

Oh Kate, our plan is to drive you insane!!!!

How are you going to explain to your flatmates your constant monitoring of FB and the DIS in May???


----------



## lttlmc3

Oh, so yesterday I tried on a few bathing suits.   It was not pretty.


----------



## Dodie

lttlmc3 said:


> Oh, so yesterday I tried on a few bathing suits.   It was not pretty.



There cannot be a more ego-deflating activity than trying on swimsuits.   It's the worst.


----------



## wishspirit

Dodie said:


> Hey Kate! You mentioned in chat that you have a friend who "knows Edward."  Since I'm assuming that means you know someone who knows Rob Pattinson, make yourself useful and get over to the DIS Twigirls and Twiguys podcast cruise meet thread and tell us all about that!!!!  Pretty please?
> 
> Link: Podcast Twilight meet thread



Hehe! Its very long winded, but one of my best friends brothers lives with Rob P's best friend. He is going to stay at their house in the next few months, and my best friend is desperately trying to wheedle us an invitation! (to the point we may just turn up at his door!) Thus far we have been promised pictures, and maybe an autograph if we don't stalk him! 



kab407 said:


> Plan on meeting one of us in September!!!!
> 
> Oh Kate, our plan is to drive you insane!!!!
> 
> How are you going to explain to your flatmates your constant monitoring of FB and the DIS in May???



YAY! Keeping myself focused on September to keep me sane! (even though you are obviously trying to rid me of that sanity!  My flatmates will hardly notice, we will all be 'revising' and I am currently not on speaking terms with one of them, which doesn't bode well for the next year and a bit! I will always be polite, even in my anger, but he really has pushed me too far this time!



lttlmc3 said:


> Oh, so yesterday I tried on a few bathing suits.   It was not pretty.



I totally understand that feeling! Went shopping for shorts recently, and apparently all shorts for women of my age should be the size of napkins! This bottom heavy girl was not happy!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
32 to days till WDW!!!:yay:

Did you guys see the new friends list that Corey set up? 
I have started to invite you guys to be my friends.
However this is going to be a long task.
I think it will work like twitter.
It's very cool.
If you did not get a friend request from me then please friend me.
That will make things go faster.
Where to find this I think it is in your userCP, but not sure try there first.
This is the coolest thing ever! 

O.K. go to UserCP then click on friends and contacts.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> So today is our first day of Spring Break.  Everyone in our small town is gone   I'm really "jones'en" since we usually go away and we had a 7 night Royal Cruise booked.  Talk me off the roof


Same here Puck.  We usually migrate south for Spring Break, but because of the cruise in May and the fact it's Easter week we don't dare go and fight the crowds and higher prices of holiday season.


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> Mornin' everyone.
> 
> I'm fighting w/ verizon right now. For some reason, 1 of my cable boxes won't change to channel 4 (NBC). So instead of TIVOing ER last night, I got what ever was on channel 9. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



 Sometimes technology can be very frustrating.  

Can you watch it on your computer?


----------



## kab407

HOLY CARP!!!

The GKTW Shirt has a bid for just under $1600.00!!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

kab407 said:


> HOLY CARP!!!
> 
> The GKTW Shirt has a bid for just under $1600.00!!!!



Holy Carp indeed!!


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> Happy Friday George!



Hi Anna. Yes it is.  I don't have to get dressed for work and can sit around mutande. 



cocowum said:


> Good Morning all!  Happy Friday!



Hi Alicia. 



winotracy said:


> Once you get everything entered the cruise contract link will become available.  You must print this page out and print it, sign it (all adults in your party) and bring it with you.  They will retrieve the information at the port, but the cruise contract must be signed along with your authorization for payment or you will not be able to cruise.  They can give you these forms once at the port, but you'll have to fill them out all over again if you don't bring the ones online with you.



AskTracy Question

Is there a seperate check-in line for those with paperwork already filled out?



dpuck1998 said:


> So today is our first day of Spring Break.  Everyone in our small town is gone   I'm really "jones'en" since we usually go away and we had a 7 night Royal Cruise booked.  Talk me off the roof



Hi Don. Jump into the safety net. We have a beer waiting for you!


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> HOLY CARP!!!
> 
> The GKTW Shirt has a bid for just under $1600.00!!!!



I know I was waiting to place a bid till near the end of the auction.
Now it's out of our price range,  unless DH decides to throw caution to the wind and go for it!


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> HOLY CARP!!!
> 
> The GKTW Shirt has a bid for just under $1600.00!!!!



God bless the rich and generous people. 

Morning Kathy! Happy Friday to you.


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh no!  Is Airtran the only airline she can fly?  I'd ask for a refund and pick another airline if that's possible.



Air Tran is the most convenient, because she lives close to Flint Airport and the only carrier that works there is Air Tran. Detroit Airport is almost 2 hours away. 

I am thinking I might do dinner and cab it back to the Dolphin and pick her up and then cab it back to the Poly.  I don't see her getting to the hotel before 7:30 at this point, so it might work.

I love Southwest, they don't change their schedule.  Just their prices.  

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Air Tran is the most convenient, because she lives close to Flint Airport and the only carrier that works there is Air Tran. Detroit Airport is almost 2 hours away.
> 
> I am thinking I might do dinner and cab it back to the Dolphin and pick her up and then cab it back to the Poly.  I don't see her getting to the hotel before 7:30 at this point, so it might work.
> 
> I love Southwest, they don't change their schedule.  Just their prices.
> 
> Kim



And Flint is easy in easy out. Detroit Metro is crazy. And busy. And mean. And RUDE.


----------



## lttlmc3

Wait, what is all this about sighning contracts and bringing paperwork to the cruise??


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

One flattie is almost done...i'm having some trouble with my other two as one doesn't really have a good pic available. I'll figure it out though!

Oh and i'm using the paperdoll link from about.com and putting them together in photoshop. MUCH easier this time!!! And I will take them to be laminated as I don't want them ruined when they hit the beach!

How big is everyone making their flattie? I think mine's about 8-9 inches tall. 

Hi Kate!


----------



## LMO429

winotracy said:


> Once you get everything entered the cruise contract link will become available.  You must print this page out and print it, sign it (all adults in your party) and bring it with you.  They will retrieve the information at the port, but the cruise contract must be signed along with your authorization for payment or you will not be able to cruise.  They can give you these forms once at the port, but you'll have to fill them out all over again if you don't bring the ones online with you.



Thank you !  could another option be to just wait until my cruise documents arrive  , are the same forms in there as well. Fill them out and bring them with me?


----------



## Dodie

lttlmc3 said:


> Wait, what is all this about sighning contracts and bringing paperwork to the cruise??



What do you mean? 

You go into the Disney Cruise Line site and fill out the documentation.  It then asks you to print a couple of pages. You sign and bring those to the check-in at the port.


----------



## winotracy

georgemoe said:


> AskTracy Question
> 
> Is there a seperate check-in line for those with paperwork already filled out?



No, there are separate lines for new cruisers, Castaway Club members and Suite guests.



lttlmc3 said:


> Wait, what is all this about sighning contracts and bringing paperwork to the cruise??



Disney needs to verify your citizenship, payment method and you need to agree to the terms of sailing before they will let you get on the ship.  The documents can be filled out online in advance or you will receive them by UPS 7-10 days prior to your cruise.



LMO429 said:


> Thank you !  could another option be to just wait until my cruise documents arrive  , are the same forms in there as well. Fill them out and bring them with me?



If you choose to fill out the documents that you receive in the mail, it will take longer for you to check in at the port as they will have to enter all your information in their system.


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Good Morning all!  Happy Friday!


Hi Alicia!  



jeanigor said:


> 37 Days Until "Fun on a Bus!"
> 36 Days Until the Muddy Buddy Challenge!


Woo!  



chirurgeon said:


> I HATE AIRTRAN. And I'm not even flying on them.


I must admit I've lost some lover for Airtran lately.  These bag fees are crazy.  We have Southwest in Indy so I'll be going with them from now on.  I used to go with whoever was cheaper, but bag fees and change fees are now driving me away.


----------



## pershing

Ducking in to say hello!

It seems like time is just flying now. So many school stuff and work stuff being thrown in the path of my desire to hyper-focus on WDW preparation! 

I'm actually training with the 2010 Census being next week for a second job. Apparently, they were not disuaded by the fact that I'm going on vacation in a month. Which is good. Gotta pay the WDW bills! 



Dodie said:


> You go into the Disney Cruise Line site and fill out the documentation.  It then asks you to print a couple of pages. You sign and bring those to the check-in at the port.



Oh, thanks for reminding me! I totally forgot about this!


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> No, there are separate lines for new cruisers, Castaway Club members and Suite guests.



Thanks Tracy.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> God bless the rich and generous people.
> 
> Morning Kathy! Happy Friday to you.



Happy Friday to you George


----------



## firsttimemom

I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:

pirate night:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207

animators palate:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151

tritons:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227

parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150


----------



## ADP

firsttimemom said:


> I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:
> 
> pirate night:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207
> 
> animators palate:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151
> 
> tritons:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227
> 
> parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150


Thank you so much Liz.  This is terrific.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> 37 Days Until "Fun on a Bus!"
> 36 Days Until the Muddy Buddy Challenge!



   


kab407 said:


> HOLY CARP!!!
> 
> The GKTW Shirt has a bid for just under $1600.00!!!!



That is GREAT! 



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> One flattie is almost done...i'm having some trouble with my other two as one doesn't really have a good pic available. I'll figure it out though!
> 
> Oh and i'm using the paperdoll link from about.com and putting them together in photoshop. MUCH easier this time!!! And I will take them to be laminated as I don't want them ruined when they hit the beach!
> 
> How big is everyone making their flattie? I think mine's about 8-9 inches tall.
> 
> Hi Kate!



I used about.com also. I think mine is about the same size. 



cocowum said:


> Good Morning all!  Happy Friday!


Hi Alicia! 



wishspirit said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream about meeting up with the podcast crew and a few cruisers last night... it was VERY weird! I don't dare tell people that I dream about my 'imaginary friends'.



That is what you get for spying!  



DVCsince02 said:


> KATE!!!! You keep spying and you may end up in the dingy.





wishspirit said:


> I can't help it! I am addicted to this thread now! Can't....stop....spying....


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:
> 
> pirate night:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207
> 
> animators palate:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151
> 
> tritons:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227
> 
> parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150



Thanks Liz!


----------



## Dodie

I've decided that, even though I don't really want to and I haven't done it in years, I really need to get some color before the trip so I don't burn right through my sunscreen on the water.  I think I'm headed for the tanning place this afternoon after work.  I need to get started, since I can probably only go for about 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> I've decided that, even though I don't really want to and I haven't done it in years, I really need to get some color before the trip so I don't burn right through my sunscreen on the water.  I think I'm headed for the tanning place this afternoon after work.  I need to get started, since I can probably only go for about 5 minutes at a time.



I really didn't want to start either - but, you really don't want to get burned and spend the cruise miserable


----------



## maiziezoe

cocowum said:


> Good Morning all!  Happy Friday!



 Hi!!



jeanigor said:


> 37 Days Until "Fun on a Bus!"
> 36 Days Until the Muddy Buddy Challenge!



5 weeks from right now I will be driving through Indiana... almost to Kentucky.



DVCsince02 said:


> I've been having dreams too, but I think mine are more out of nerves than excitement.  It's weird, I just started dreaming again.  I've been so tired since the baby was born, I haven't gotten into that dream REM sleep.  I've just been out as soon as my head hit the pillow.
> 
> I have a ton of different magnet designs.  I've just been copying from the cruise thread or the DISigns thread and pasting into PowerPoint.  I've got 2 files, one for May and one for June with about 30 pages each.  When I'm ready I can just print on magnetic paper or cardstock and I'll be done.



Cardstock.  Thanks for the reminder... I need to buy cardstock. 



lttlmc3 said:


> I'm at work again.  Sick with a fever.  Yuck.  I can't even call in because there is nobody who can come in a and work.



Feel better soon!!


----------



## shellyminnie

firsttimemom said:


> I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:
> 
> pirate night:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207
> 
> animators palate:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151
> 
> tritons:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227
> 
> parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150



Now, I'm hungry!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> I've decided that, even though I don't really want to and I haven't done it in years, I really need to get some color before the trip so I don't burn right through my sunscreen on the water.  I think I'm headed for the tanning place this afternoon after work.  I need to get started, since I can probably only go for about 5 minutes at a time.


I can only do 6 minutes at a time right now...I tried 8 minutes and fried my back...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I can only do 6 minutes at a time right now...I tried 8 minutes and fried my back...



Your back or your backside......?????


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Air Tran is the most convenient, because she lives close to Flint Airport and the only carrier that works there is Air Tran. Detroit Airport is almost 2 hours away.
> 
> I am thinking I might do dinner and cab it back to the Dolphin and pick her up and then cab it back to the Poly.  I don't see her getting to the hotel before 7:30 at this point, so it might work.
> 
> I love Southwest, they don't change their schedule.  Just their prices.
> 
> Kim




What if you come for dinner @ 6:45pm, then when Judy gets in have her get a cab to the poly. then she can just join us and we will make sure she gets dinner before the Poly meet. 
Just a thought as we will still be at Kona at that time.


----------



## jeanigor

Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!



WebmasterCorey said:


> Here's the logo...


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!



That is so cool. Great job Corey!

Becky


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> So today is our first day of Spring Break.  Everyone in our small town is gone   I'm really "jones'en" since we usually go away and we had a 7 night Royal Cruise booked.  Talk me off the roof



Yes, but if you went on the 7 night Royal Cruise, I wouldn't be there.  You are waiting until May and going on a cruise with ME   Now get your butt off the roof!

Spring Break is a big deal around here.  The elementary school my children attend is home to the affluent people of our community.  We are the poor ones.  And, most people think we are since DH runs a grocery store.  He couldn't possibly make good money.  But, Spring Break is a time for big trips - Disney World, Hawaii, cruises, Mexico, Skiing, etc.  We usually get to stay home because it's a busy time for James.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Your back or your backside......?????



Teehee....BOTH!


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Yes, but if you went on the 7 night Royal Cruise, I wouldn't be there.  You are waiting until May and going on a cruise with ME   Now get your butt off the roof!
> 
> Spring Break is a big deal around here.  The elementary school my children attend is home to the affluent people of our community.  We are the poor ones.  And, most people think we are since DH runs a grocery store.  He couldn't possibly make good money.  But, Spring Break is a time for big trips - Disney World, Hawaii, cruises, Mexico, Skiing, etc.  We usually get to stay home because it's a busy time for James.


Don just wants to take a cruise with ALL of his wives...sucker...


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> And Flint is easy in easy out. Detroit Metro is crazy. And busy. And mean. And RUDE.



I hate Detroit.  Worst flying experience of my entire life.  I was RUDE in Detroit.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:
> 
> pirate night:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207
> 
> animators palate:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151
> 
> tritons:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227
> 
> parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150




O.K. now I am hungery and I just finished my lunch!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> I can only do 6 minutes at a time right now...I tried 8 minutes and fried my back...




My FRONT has finally recovered.  I'm up to 9 minutes.  I might have to go and tan this afternoon.  It's movie night at school, which has me quite busy today.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I hate Detroit.  Worst flying experience of my entire life.  I was RUDE in Detroit.



What's new with that? Just Kidding!! Just Kidding!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!




That is fantastic.
I really like the bottom where it sat Where Happiness Inspires Hope.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> That is fantastic.
> I really like the bottom where it sat Where Happiness Inspires Hope.



That's on the GKTW logo. If you haven't seen the thread started by Maroo about a GKTW Wish Trip, you should check it out.


----------



## lttlmc3

I've been tanning too.  So far it has been working out.  No burns for me!


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> What if you come for dinner @ 6:45pm, then when Judy gets in have her get a cab to the poly. then she can just join us and we will make sure she gets dinner before the Poly meet.
> Just a thought as we will still be at Kona at that time.



I will ask her if she wants to do this.  Personally, I have medical issues that demand I eat regular meals, and if I wait for her, it will be so late to eat dinner.  She isn't a novice traveller, so she probably won't have a problem with this.  She can just give me a call on my cell when she gets to the Poly.

Who know, maybe Air Tran will make an earlier flight.  Yeah, right. 

Kim


----------



## aGoofyMom

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...DH has an interview tomorrow!!! FINALLY...someone called!!!
> 
> It's just an interview, but i'm feeling hopeful!!! Think good thoughts for him!!!!!







ADP said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I'm back from the eye doctor.  What a workout.  I purchased the Synergeyes contact lenses.  They are very, very, comfortable.  Anyone who has severe Astighmastism and wears hard contact lenses should consider them.  I also purchased some new glasses.  I can't wait to get them.  I will now have very thin lenses.  I won't look like Harry Cary anymore at night with my current glasses.    Both my contacts and glasses will be back from the lab in 2 or 3 weeks.  The doctor said the curvature of my eye was a -17 due to the Astighmatism.  That's very high, but most importantly the health of my eyes are A-OK for now.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!!!



gotta mark this stuff down - I am not at the point of contacts yet, but it won't be that far off... 



georgemoe said:


> These countdown calendars are courtesy of BayouMickey. I've asked for a DCL Wonder calendar
> 
> 
> More located here. http://mickeysmailbox.com/freebies/main.php?g2_itemId=15



Thanks for the link!


Wow - am I really caught up?  For now...
April is crazy for me.  I tried a demo class last night - 30 min instead of the full 60.  a Strengthen and lengthen bootcamp.  Oh man do I hurt today!  If I can make it to a few it will really be worth it though...

I have a few magnets done now...silly me - I downloaded some of the graphics at work & forgot to put them on my memory stick.  I can take care of that this weekend.  My FE gifts are still stacked up in the hallway...I need to think of something for the labels....hmmmm....


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> What's new with that? Just Kidding!! Just Kidding!!



I am the nicest person you'll ever meet   Remember, I'm on the good list.  
I was rescheduling my flight and a guy came up to borrow a pencil.  I told him to get to the end of the line it was my turn.


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> One flattie is almost done...i'm having some trouble with my other two as one doesn't really have a good pic available. I'll figure it out though!
> 
> Oh and i'm using the paperdoll link from about.com and putting them together in photoshop. MUCH easier this time!!! And I will take them to be laminated as I don't want them ruined when they hit the beach!
> 
> How big is everyone making their flattie? I think mine's about 8-9 inches tall.
> 
> Hi Kate!



I think mine will be just about the same size.



firsttimemom said:


> I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:
> 
> pirate night:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207
> 
> animators palate:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151
> 
> tritons:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227
> 
> parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150



Yum! Thanks!



jeanigor said:


> Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!



Awesome!


----------



## lttlmc3

Mmmmmm I can't wait for those menus!!!  I'm going to try so many different things on this trip!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Now I'm rethinking my mine. I can't laminate it the way I have it now. I might make two and see which one I like. Maybe I'll bring both so I have a back up. It took me about an hour and a half to find a pic of mine. Mine only had one photo that would be good for this use. It is a really good picture of the person.



It took me over an hour to find a couple of photos of my person as well.  Unfortunaterly most of the photos were unusable.  I cropped the photo to take just the head shot and it was too small.  Enlarging it just a little made it very blurred.  I couldn't use the small version because the head would be too small for the body.  The poor person would look like they had a run in with Chief Name from the Jungle Cruise with his shrunkin heads.  I think I finally got it though.  We shall see.  It took way more time than I expected just too get this far.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> One flattie is almost done...i'm having some trouble with my other two as one doesn't really have a good pic available. I'll figure it out though!
> 
> Oh and i'm using the paperdoll link from about.com and putting them together in photoshop. MUCH easier this time!!! And I will take them to be laminated as I don't want them ruined when they hit the beach!
> 
> How big is everyone making their flattie? I think mine's about 8-9 inches tall.
> 
> Hi Kate!



My flattie is in the 8 inch range based on the About.com template.  I've got lots of cool outfits planned!! 

(Kate are you dying yet???/)


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> My flattie is in the 8 inch range based on the About.com template.  I've got lots of cool outfits planned!!
> 
> (Kate are you dying yet???/)



After 3+ days wearing the same green shirt (it was spiffy, but it started to smell rank) I am planning on outfits for mine, too.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> I will ask her if she wants to do this.  Personally, I have medical issues that demand I eat regular meals, and if I wait for her, it will be so late to eat dinner.  She isn't a novice traveller, so she probably won't have a problem with this.  She can just give me a call on my cell when she gets to the Poly.
> 
> Who know, maybe Air Tran will make an earlier flight.  Yeah, right.
> 
> Kim



That would be great.
The way I figure it our ressie is for 6:45 so we probably 
won't be seated till 7pm. Then by the time we are ready 
to order dinner she should be there or just a few minutes out.
This way she would be able to get her dinner as well.
Also the timing of dinner is such that we don't have to rush.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> After 3+ days wearing the same green shirt (it was spiffy, but it started to smell rank) I am planning on outfits for mine, too.



Now wouldn't it be funny if they all wore swimwuits for Castaway Cay day.


----------



## DVCsince02

lttlmc3 said:


> Mmmmmm I can't wait for those menus!!!  I'm going to try so many different things on this trip!



Me too.  I would never pay for escargot, but will try them on the cruise along with many other foods.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> After 3+ days wearing the same green shirt (it was spiffy, but it started to smell rank) I am planning on outfits for mine, too.



Yea, the red heels were killing my feet after an evening of DATW! My Flattie will not have to endure that.


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> Now wouldn't it be funny if they all wore swimwuits for Castaway Cay day.



GMTA Kim!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hmmmm, anyone notice we are almost 200 pages?


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Now wouldn't it be funny if they all wore swimwuits for Castaway Cay day.





kab407 said:


> Yea, the red heels were killing my feet after an evening of DATW! My Flattie will not have to endure that.





kab407 said:


> GMTA Kim!!!



Oh No!!!! I am going to need a flattie suitcase...I hope AirTran won't charge me $20 for it!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmmm, anyone notice we are almost 200 pages?



Vraiment? Hadn't noticed........


----------



## DVCsince02

It's silly joke Friday.......


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> It's silly joke Friday.......



I think after this week, most of us are more than ready......


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I think after this week, most of us are more than ready......



Amen Todd!


----------



## DVCsince02

Why do seagulls fly over the sea?


----------



## Dodie

I don't know. Why do seagulls fly over the sea?


----------



## DVCsince02

If they flew over the bay then they would be bagels.


----------



## jeanigor

To get to the other side?


----------



## DVCsince02

How do you kill a blue elephant?


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Me too.  I would never pay for escargot, but will try them on the cruise along with many other foods.



I am going to try them too!!



kab407 said:


> Yea, the red heels were killing my feet after an evening of DATW! My Flattie will not have to endure that.



I think I am going to let my Flattie wear flip flops.



jeanigor said:


> Oh No!!!! I am going to need a flattie suitcase...I hope AirTran won't charge me $20 for it!


----------



## DVCsince02

Shoot it with a blue elephant gun.

How do you kill a pink elephant?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Shoot it with a blue elephant gun.
> 
> How do you kill a pink elephant?



Shoot it with a pink elephant gun?

(Page 200...finally)


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> If they flew over the bay then they would be bagels.





I once told my oldest son that the seagulls (or whatever the birds are that hang around the mall parking lot) are called "mallgulls". He was probably 7 or 8 at the time. He took that information to school and got into a heated debate with his English teacher. I got a letter telling me that it wasn't responsible to "misinform" my son.  Whatev!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Choke it until it turns blue, then shoot it with a blue elephant gun.


----------



## firsttimemom

maiziezoe said:


> I once told my oldest son that the seagulls (or whatever the birds are that hang around the mall parking lot) are called "mallgulls". He was probably 7 or 8 at the time. He took that information to school and got into a heated debate with his English teacher. I got a letter telling me that it wasn't responsible to "misinform" my son.  Whatev!!




that's pretty funny!


----------



## DVCsince02

A farmer is milking his cow. As he is milking, a fly comes along and flies into the cows ear. A little bit later, the farmer notices the fly in the milk. The farmer looks up and says, "Hmph. In one ear, out the utter."


----------



## tiggerbell

Why did the orange stop rolling up the hill?


----------



## DVCsince02

"Waiter! This coffee tastes like mud." "Yes sir, it's fresh ground."


----------



## jeanigor

*What happens when a polar bear sits on the ice too long?*


----------



## tiggerbell

tiggerbell said:


> Why did the orange stop rolling up the hill?


 

It ran out of juice.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Why did the orange stop rolling up the hill?



IDK, why did the orange stop rolling up the hill?


----------



## DVCsince02

Sooooo close to 3000.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> *What happens when a polar bear sits on the ice too long?*


 I don't know, what?


----------



## winotracy

No more races


----------



## DVCsince02

Tracy, you and I need to talk...


----------



## winotracy

I'm sure I didn't get it.


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy, you and I need to talk...


 
about #3000 I think!!!!


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy, you and I need to talk...



About?


----------



## tiggerbell

I think I figured it out - Poopsicles???


----------



## Madi100

I LOVE the Muddy Buddy design.  Is anyone who is going to the Muddy Buddy going to make shirts?


----------



## Madi100

We get to 3000 and they drop like flies, lol


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy, you and I need to talk...





winotracy said:


> About?



Because Jen is a problem.........or is that she has a problem.....


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I think I figured it out - Poopsicles???



close, and certainly and alternate answer...

He gets polaroids.


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> One flattie is almost done...i'm having some trouble with my other two as one doesn't really have a good pic available. I'll figure it out though!
> 
> Oh and i'm using the paperdoll link from about.com and putting them together in photoshop. MUCH easier this time!!! And I will take them to be laminated as I don't want them ruined when they hit the beach!
> 
> How big is everyone making their flattie? I think mine's about 8-9 inches tall.
> 
> Hi Kate!


 




jeanigor said:


> Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!



That is really cool! Good job Corey!



tickledtink33 said:


> It took me over an hour to find a couple of photos of my person as well.  Unfortunaterly most of the photos were unusable.  I cropped the photo to take just the head shot and it was too small.  Enlarging it just a little made it very blurred.  I couldn't use the small version because the head would be too small for the body.  The poor person would look like they had a run in with Chief Name from the Jungle Cruise with his shrunkin heads.  I think I finally got it though.  We shall see.  It took way more time than I expected just too get this far.



If this is happening to anyone with me, let Brandie know, to let me know (stupid secrecy!) and I will get one on my facebook for you!



tickledtink33 said:


> Now wouldn't it be funny if they all wore swimwuits for Castaway Cay day.



That would be very cool! Make sure mine is flattering! (if i have one)



kab407 said:


> Yea, the red heels were killing my feet after an evening of DATW! My Flattie will not have to endure that.





jeanigor said:


> Oh No!!!! I am going to need a flattie suitcase...I hope AirTran won't charge me $20 for it!




You guys are sooo mean! (but I luv ya for it! )


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Because Jen is a problem.........or is that she has a problem.....



I don't have a problem, and I'm not a problem.  I like posting here and though yes, sometimes we get carried away, it's all in good fun.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't have a problem, and I'm not a problem.  I like posting here and though yes, sometimes we get carried away, it's all in good fun.



You're preaching to the choir, sister!


----------



## firsttimemom

49 more pages and then we're on to #10


----------



## DVCsince02

And now for a silly quote

Howard Ogden said,
Cab drivers are living proof that practice does not make perfect.


----------



## Dodie

Has anyone noticed that *our* Muddy Buddies have raised over $1,000 so far?!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Has anyone noticed that *our* Muddy Buddies have raised over $1,000 so far?!!!!!



That's awesome!  I wonder if they are calling for corporate donations?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Has anyone noticed that *our* Muddy Buddies have raised over $1,000 so far?!!!!!



Thanks to some *very* generous DIS'ers!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> 49 more pages and then we're on to #10



That's the spirit Liz! Let's get this party started!!!   



DVCsince02 said:


> That's awesome!  I wonder if they are calling for corporate donations?



Not quite a sponsor, but at least a donor. I was going to somehow leave a flyer or something on my boss' desk, but he has been in a bad mood all week, so I am going to wait until he is in a better one.


----------



## DLBDS

What have I missed the last few days?


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> What have I missed the last few days?



I'm not sure much of anything....


But we missed you.


----------



## wishspirit

Right, i'm off babysitting guys, leave me lots of posts to spy on when I get back!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Me too.  I would never pay for escargot, but will try them on the cruise along with many other foods.



I know it sounds gross, but I love escargot.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Tracy, you and I need to talk...





Congrats on 3000!


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure much of anything....
> 
> 
> *But we missed you.*



You're such a sweetie, Todd. I don't care what others say about ya!


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> You're such a sweetie, Todd. I don't care what others say about ya!



Hey I missed you too!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then. 
My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of. 
See you all soon.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I know it sounds gross, but I love escargot.



The more I look over those menus the more I remember that I can't stand aqueous food  and mushrooms make my sick.

I'm sure I will be able to find something.


----------



## katscradle

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.




Wishing you lots of luck and pixie dust.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> The more I look over those menus the more I remember that I can't stand aqueous food  and mushrooms make my sick.
> 
> I'm sure I will be able to find something.



There's always the suger free desserts!


----------



## jeanigor

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.



We shall all celebrate your beautiful baby granddaughter on the cruise!!!


----------



## DLBDS

katscradle said:


> Hey I missed you too!



Thanks Kath. 



disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.


----------



## DVCsince02

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.



Oh my goodness.  What a mess.  I have the opposite problem.  My husband's Dad and his wife never see our kids.
Pixie dust and prayers!
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## DLBDS

I was in bathing suit HELL Wednesday. Ended up ordering a suit from Lands End. Sears just didn't have any selection in styles or sizes and I couldn't find one at a few other stores I tried. Can I just say that cellulite really sucks? I did have luck in the clothes department, however. Very excited about that! My first real clothes in over a decade! Still need shoes to wear on dress-up night. No worries there though. They should be easier to find.


----------



## DLBDS

Oh and I've lost another whopping......

1 lb.

I'm now down to 147. 

Hey, every pound lost is a celebration.


----------



## maiziezoe

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.



Sorry you're having to deal with so much drama.


----------



## jeanigor

DLBDS said:


> Oh and I've lost another whopping......
> 
> 1 lb.
> 
> I'm now down to 147.
> 
> Hey, every pound lost is a celebration.




The journey of a million miles,




is really far!


----------



## LMO429

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh my goodness.  What a mess.  I have the opposite problem.  My husband's Dad and his wife never see our kids.
> Pixie dust and prayers!
> Let us know how it turns out.



I have the same problem, Jen. My little guy, my FIL's first biological grandson, is 4... my in-laws have seen him 6 times since he was born. They have only seen my 2 year old twice. They live 30 minutes away.  However, they see my step-MIL's grandchildren at least twice a week and they see my step-daughter 4 or 5 times a month.


----------



## maiziezoe

DLBDS said:


> Oh and I've lost another whopping......
> 
> 1 lb.
> 
> I'm now down to 147.
> 
> Hey, every pound lost is a celebration.



Wooo Hooo!  Congrats!!


----------



## scarlett873

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.


 Hang in there! I'll keep you guys in my thoughts...dealing with this stuff sucks. 

Just FYI...my flatties at MF had blurry faces/heads. I wouldn't worry too much about it as they look alright in pictures. 

And Kate....honey...you have 500+ pictures on FB that you have been tagged in. I'm pretty sure that it won't be a problem to find one decent one...

That is...assuming that you are one of the Flatties anyway...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Hang in there! I'll keep you guys in my thoughts...dealing with this stuff sucks.
> 
> Just FYI...my flatties at MF had blurry faces/heads. I wouldn't worry too much about it as they look alright in pictures.
> 
> And Kate....honey...you have 500+ pictures on FB that you have been tagged in. I'm pretty sure that it won't be a problem to find one decent one...
> 
> That is...assuming that you are one of the Flatties anyway...



Speaking of the MF Flatties....where in the world are we? Are we having an adventure in somebody's purse? In their junk drawer? On a slow boat to China?


----------



## DVCsince02

Last I heard, we were touring the Cape with Mindy.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Last I heard, we were touring the Cape with Mindy.



Oh I have wanted to see the seaboard in the springtime!


----------



## DVCsince02

So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?



Ah to be a man. I think I am going to splurge and go to Target and get myself a new one. Or maybe the Speedo store to get a Man-kini?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Ah to be a man. I think I am going to splurge and go to Target and get myself a new one. Or maybe the Speedo store to get a Man-kini?





Seriously, the top I like is $78.  Add a bottom and it's over $100.


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?



I feel your pain. I just spent over $400 at Lands End's website Wednesday night. Hoping I have a top and bottom in the order I can keep and then I'll return the rest at Sears. That's still gonna be a very expensive swimsuit!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Seriously, the top I like is $78.  Add a bottom and it's over $100.



Oh so then it would be bad to mention that the ones I was looking at were under $20?


----------



## DLBDS

jeanigor said:


> Oh so then it would be bad to mention that the ones I was looking at were under $20?



Uh, YEAH!


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> I'm hungry today so I was perusing the cruise thread about the new menus and thought I'd consolidate them here:
> 
> pirate night:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31048548&postcount=207
> 
> animators palate:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967306&postcount=151
> 
> tritons:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31102169&postcount=227
> 
> parrot cay (at the bottom; looks like a room service menu)
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30967217&postcount=150



Thanks.  Those look good to me.



katscradle said:


> I know it sounds gross, but I love escargot.



I love it too.  Butter and garlic.  How could you possibly go wrong?



disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.







DLBDS said:


> I was in bathing suit HELL Wednesday. Ended up ordering a suit from Lands End. Sears just didn't have any selection in styles or sizes and I couldn't find one at a few other stores I tried. Can I just say that cellulite really sucks? I did have luck in the clothes department, however. Very excited about that! My first real clothes in over a decade! Still need shoes to wear on dress-up night. No worries there though. They should be easier to find.





DLBDS said:


> Oh and I've lost another whopping......
> 
> 1 lb.
> 
> I'm now down to 147.
> 
> Hey, every pound lost is a celebration.





DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?





DVCsince02 said:


> Seriously, the top I like is $78.  Add a bottom and it's over $100.



Did you look at JC Penney?  I know exactly what you mean.  I was going to buy an Eddie Bauer Miracle suit top and it was $80.  Just the top.  I found one very similar at JCP for about $35.  I don't find spending more on a bathing suit works well for me.  I have a very expensive top last year and it is still falling apart.  That's what makes me mad.



I missed tanning this week.  I have only gone twice.  Last time I did 9 minutes in the 16 minute max bed.  I didn't think I would get that high that fast.


I bought the hidden Mickey dress today.  I am going to try it on again later and I will post a photo.  I am still not sure if I like it.  Ok, here's a question.  Is it ok to wear the dress to Palo on the first night and then on the last night to regular dinner?  I really don't want to pack two outfits.  I need options.



Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Oh so then it would be bad to mention that the ones I was looking at were under $20?



Bought my DH a new suit for $13 at Marshalls.  They are nice Columbia shorts.  Man if only woman had it that easy.


----------



## DLBDS

spaddy said:


> *Did you look at JC Penney?*  I know exactly what you mean.  I was going to buy an Eddie Bauer Miracle suit top and it was $80.  Just the top.  I found one very similar at JCP for about $35.  I don't find spending more on a bathing suit works well for me.  I have a very expensive top last year and it is still falling apart.  That's what makes me mad.



I sure did. Their racks were cramped together though and the suits were difficult to go through cause they were crammed on each rack pretty darn thick. I tried several tops on but they just didn't fit right or they weren't flattering. I'm kinda small in the **** department and don't fill them out and it's pretty obvious. These things should be custom made for each woman's figure!


----------



## spaddy

DLBDS said:


> I sure did. Their racks were cramped together though and the suits were difficult to go through cause they were crammed on each rack pretty darn thick. I tried several tops on but they just didn't fit right or they weren't flattering. I'm kinda small in the **** department and don't fill them out and it's pretty obvious. These things should be custom made for each woman's figure!



It wasn't that bad at our JC Penney.  I am sure they all have a different amount of room.

I have the opposite problem with the top, so I know the feeling.  The one suit I ended up getting had cup sizes.

I hope the Lands End suit works out for you.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi all!

TGIF!!


----------



## DLBDS

Gonna go tread now while I watch the local news.


----------



## DLBDS

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> TGIF!!



Howdy, John! 

Fridays don't mean a whole lot to me..... gotta work every Saturday. So for me it's TGI*S*! Have a good one!!


----------



## firsttimemom

DLBDS said:


> Gonna go tread now while I watch the local news.



I hope you have some good news stories. I can only use our treadmill if I have something good to watch (this AM it was The Real Housewives of NYC- nothing like a good catfight to get my mind off of sweating).


----------



## Dodie

Dara! Where have you been?!!!!

Hey guys. Just in case no one's noticed...

IT IS FRIDAY EVENING!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Yes, but if you went on the 7 night Royal Cruise, I wouldn't be there.  You are waiting until May and going on a cruise with ME   Now get your butt off the roof!
> 
> Spring Break is a big deal around here.  The elementary school my children attend is home to the affluent people of our community.  We are the poor ones.  And, most people think we are since DH runs a grocery store.  He couldn't possibly make good money.  But, Spring Break is a time for big trips - Disney World, Hawaii, cruises, Mexico, Skiing, etc.  We usually get to stay home because it's a busy time for James.







scarlett873 said:


> Don just wants to take a cruise with ALL of his wives...sucker...



Ok Ok, I'm coming down.  Promise it will be here soon?



Dodie said:


> Has anyone noticed that *our* Muddy Buddies have raised over $1,000 so far?!!!!!



Yea me!  I have sent many emails out to our school employees and they have been generous along with some very nice DIS'ers that have really made a difference.  Hopefully we can keep adding to it over the next month.



jeanigor said:


> Ah to be a man. I think I am going to splurge and go to Target and get myself a new one. Or maybe the Speedo store to get a Man-kini?



Umm....yea, about that.  Paul said he would clobber anyone in a speedo...just say'en  



DVCsince02 said:


> Seriously, the top I like is $78.  Add a bottom and it's over $100.



Simply, just get the bottom!


----------



## OKW Lover

Things are not always black and white.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Dara! Where have you been?!!!!
> 
> Hey guys. Just in case no one's noticed...
> 
> IT IS FRIDAY EVENING!



We should start chatting on Friday night.  (Ok, I am offically a loser)



OKW Lover said:


> Things are not always black and white.



This is what I always thing of when people ask about rough seas.  The first night of our cruise we were waiting along the walls with the port holes.  There were some people walking the other way, basically against the other wall.  The boat rocked and in a second everyone was standing against the wall with the port holes.  Everyone was laughing, but it was pretty intense the first night.  I am hoping since it is May instead of November it will be calmer.

Did everyone see this?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2139181

Like I don't need more of a reason to check for the show a million times on Wednesday.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!



That is so cool! Good job Corey!



tickledtink33 said:


> It took me over an hour to find a couple of photos of my person as well.  Unfortunaterly most of the photos were unusable.  I cropped the photo to take just the head shot and it was too small.  Enlarging it just a little made it very blurred.  I couldn't use the small version because the head would be too small for the body.  The poor person would look like they had a run in with Chief Name from the Jungle Cruise with his shrunkin heads.  I think I finally got it though.  We shall see.  It took way more time than I expected just too get this far.





kab407 said:


> My flattie is in the 8 inch range based on the About.com template.  I've got lots of cool outfits planned!!
> 
> (Kate are you dying yet???/)





jeanigor said:


> After 3+ days wearing the same green shirt (it was spiffy, but it started to smell rank) I am planning on outfits for mine, too.





tickledtink33 said:


> Now wouldn't it be funny if they all wore swimwuits for Castaway Cay day.



I so far I have 3 different outfits. I was thinking of doing a swimsuit. I'm not sure yet.  I laminated two of them today. We only have thin sheets here at work, so I double laminated them.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I think after this week, most of us are more than ready......





DVCsince02 said:


> Why do seagulls fly over the sea?





Dodie said:


> I don't know. Why do seagulls fly over the sea?





DVCsince02 said:


> If they flew over the bay then they would be bagels.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Has anyone noticed that *our* Muddy Buddies have raised over $1,000 so far?!!!!!


----------



## sandyh67

Got my magnet paper today- loving it!   I am having so much fun, and I have just started! 
Thanks George for the link!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> What have I missed the last few days?



Hi Dara! I missed you too.



katscradle said:


> I know it sounds gross, but I love escargot.


I had them once. They were Ok. I didn't love them or hate them.



disneyfan19712006 said:


> I know I should be getting excited for the cruise. When I booked it I had no idea we would still be dealing with my son's ex girlfriend. This legal battle to claim his rights as their babys father have drained our whole family. She was born Jan 6 and we have not been allowed to see her since Jan 18th. We finaly have a pre-trial on 4/24 and should go to trial within 10 days. I hope it is settled before the cruise. And pray that maybe we will actually see her before then.
> My life has way to much drama. I guess that is why I go to Disney so much. It's the best escape I can think of.
> See you all soon.



I'm so sorry!



jeanigor said:


> The more I look over those menus the more I remember that I can't stand aqueous food  and mushrooms make my sick.
> 
> I'm sure I will be able to find something.



I'm not in love with the menus.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> My flattie is in the 8 inch range based on the About.com template.  I've got lots of cool outfits planned!!
> 
> (Kate are you dying yet???/)





jeanigor said:


> After 3+ days wearing the same green shirt (it was spiffy, but it started to smell rank) I am planning on outfits for mine, too.





tickledtink33 said:


> Now wouldn't it be funny if they all wore swimwuits for Castaway Cay day.



You people have WAAAY too much time on your hands!



kab407 said:


> Yea, the red heels were killing my feet after an evening of DATW! My Flattie will not have to endure that.



That's gratitude for ya.



jeanigor said:


> Speaking of the MF Flatties....where in the world are we? Are we having an adventure in somebody's purse? In their junk drawer? On a slow boat to China?



It got cold this winter....I needed kindling....


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Oh and I've lost another whopping......
> 
> 1 lb.
> 
> I'm now down to 147.
> 
> Hey, every pound lost is a celebration.


    



I've lost a total of 11 lbs. I won't be saying how much I weight. I can tell you it isn't 147. I wish it was.




jeanigor said:


> Ah to be a man. I think I am going to splurge and go to Target and get myself a new one. Or maybe the Speedo store to get a Man-kini?



I bet your HOT in your Man-kini!:


----------



## dpuck1998

UrsulasShadow said:


> You people have WAAAY too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> That's gratitude for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> It got cold this winter....I needed kindling....


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> TGIF!!



Hi John! Happy Friday.



Dodie said:


> Dara! Where have you been?!!!!
> 
> Hey guys. Just in case no one's noticed...
> 
> IT IS FRIDAY EVENING!



Thank goodness.  
I need to go take a shower in a little while. My on again off again boyfriend has been in Tucson since December. He just back so we are going to dinner.


----------



## chirurgeon

John is taking taunting lessons from Kevin


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31161770#post31161770

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

firsttimemom said:


> I hope you have some good news stories. I can only use our treadmill if I have something good to watch (this AM it was The Real Housewives of NYC- nothing like a good catfight to get my mind off of sweating).



I LOVE that show!


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> John is taking taunting lessons from Kevin
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31161770#post31161770
> 
> Kim



Let's start speculating...


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Corey just posted this on the Muddy Buddy thread, but wanted to show it here too!!!


I love it!!!! Great Job Corey! 


Madi100 said:


> I LOVE the Muddy Buddy design.  Is anyone who is going to the Muddy Buddy going to make shirts?


I'll probably make some for DD and I.  You know how much I love matching outfits! 


DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?



Because you have *FABULOUS* taste! 




dpuck1998 said:


> Ok Ok, I'm coming down.  Promise it will be here soon?
> Umm....yea, about that.  Paul said he would clobber anyone in a speedo...just say'en



When we're on the cruise you have to get Paul to tell you about the guy in the speedo at SSR that wanted to be his BFF.


----------



## chirurgeon

Question for the pre cruise Poly meet.  Do they pump the Wishes music onto the beach?  I have the Wishes music on my iPod. I don't have speakers for it though.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

I believe the answer is yes.


----------



## aspen37

sandyh67 said:


> Got my magnet paper today- loving it!   I am having so much fun, and I have just started!
> Thanks George for the link!



I used magnet tape. I was making stuff for my door today!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> John is taking taunting lessons from Kevin
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31161770#post31161770
> 
> Kim



I can't wait to find out what they are planning!


----------



## DLBDS

Dodie said:


> Dara! Where have you been?!!!!
> 
> Hey guys. Just in case no one's noticed...
> 
> IT IS FRIDAY EVENING!



Well... shopping (for the cruise), gathering info (for the cruise) and I've become addicted to FW, VW, MW and Pirates. BTW, I have 32 posse members in FW but my posse is severely lacking in the others. I've sent out posse requests. Feel free to accept them!



firsttimemom said:


> I hope you have some good news stories. I can only use our treadmill if I have something good to watch (this AM it was The Real Housewives of NYC- nothing like a good catfight to get my mind off of sweating).



I MUST have something to watch or I won't keep at it. I prefer to watch action/suspense movies but anything that holds my attention will work for me. 



sandyh67 said:


> Got my magnet paper today- loving it!   I am having so much fun, and I have just started!
> Thanks George for the link!



I chose to go the magnetic tape/lamintor route. Bought a laminator. Bought some tape on Wednesday. Haven't tried either one out yet.





aspen37 said:


> Hi Dara! I missed you too.



Thanks, Anna!



aspen37 said:


> *I've lost a total of 11 lbs.* I won't be saying how much I weight. I can tell you it isn't 147. I wish it was.
> 
> I bet your HOT in your MAn-kini!:



 Yay! That's GREAT! I told me mom today that I was just gonna plan on losing 10 lbs. per YEAR. That way I won't get disappointed if it doesn't come off quickly. I should be 140 by Christmas.... or sooner.  The Wii Fit says I should be 124. I was 121 when I got pregnant so I guess that's about right. I have a l-o-n-g way to go.  Keep it up, girlfriend! We'll get there!


----------



## aspen37

chirurgeon said:


> Question for the pre cruise Poly meet.  Do they pump the Wishes music onto the beach?  I have the Wishes music on my iPod. I don't have speakers for it though.
> 
> Kim



I think they do.


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> I was in bathing suit HELL Wednesday. Ended up ordering a suit from Lands End. Sears just didn't have any selection in styles or sizes and I couldn't find one at a few other stores I tried. Can I just say that cellulite really sucks? I did have luck in the clothes department, however. Very excited about that! My first real clothes in over a decade! Still need shoes to wear on dress-up night. No worries there though. They should be easier to find.




I know what you mean! The bathsuit options suck.
I am not an old lady and don't want to look like one, however
I do not have a model's body either. Why the companies that make 
swimwear just can't finally wake up is beyond me, because I am 
sure I am not the only person in this situation.
As for the cellulite I remember the first time DH commented on this.
I promptly went out and spent half a day comparing products and talking to women about this. Then I came home with $344. worth of stuff to start my fight. I have been fighting it ever since. I think it is an uphill battle that isn't going anywhere. However it is a battle I am not prepared to give up on.


----------



## wishspirit

DLBDS said:


> I was in bathing suit HELL Wednesday. Ended up ordering a suit from Lands End. Sears just didn't have any selection in styles or sizes and I couldn't find one at a few other stores I tried. Can I just say that cellulite really sucks? I did have luck in the clothes department, however. Very excited about that! My first real clothes in over a decade! Still need shoes to wear on dress-up night. No worries there though. They should be easier to find.



I know how that feels! I like shopping, but actually getting nice stuff that doesn't make me feel awkward is hard! I feel your pain! 



DLBDS said:


> Oh and I've lost another whopping......
> 
> 1 lb.
> 
> I'm now down to 147.
> 
> Hey, every pound lost is a celebration.



YAY! Keep celebrating every milestone! 



scarlett873 said:


> Hang in there! I'll keep you guys in my thoughts...dealing with this stuff sucks.
> 
> Just FYI...my flatties at MF had blurry faces/heads. I wouldn't worry too much about it as they look alright in pictures.
> 
> And Kate....honey...you have 500+ pictures on FB that you have been tagged in. I'm pretty sure that it won't be a problem to find one decent one...
> 
> That is...assuming that you are one of the Flatties anyway...



Yeah, I have a lot of photos, not many good ones though! 



DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?



I'm feeling that! I hate wearing shorts, they are my nightmare! My friends call all my shorts 'longs' cause they all go to the knee. I really like the boarder short style but they are all like £40 each!  Bit out of my price range! I have some SHORT shorts recently, but they make me feel so awkward!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Ah to be a man. I think I am going to splurge and go to Target and get myself a new one. Or maybe the Speedo store to get a Man-kini?




Speedo!
That is a fashion faux pas!


----------



## aspen37

DLBDS said:


> Well... shopping (for the cruise), gathering info (for the cruise) and I've become addicted to FW, VW, MW and Pirates. BTW, I have 32 posse members in FW but my posse is severely lacking in the others. I've sent out posse requests. Feel free to accept them!
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST have something to watch or I won't keep at it. I prefer to watch action/suspense movies but anything that holds my attention will work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to go the magnetic tape/lamintor route. Bought a laminator. Bought some tape on Wednesday. Haven't tried either one out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anna!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! That's GREAT! I told me mom today that I was just gonna plan on losing 10 lbs. per YEAR. That way I won't get disappointed if it doesn't come off quickly. I should be 140 by Christmas.... or sooner.  The Wii Fit says I should be 124. I was 121 when I got pregnant so I guess that's about right. I have a l-o-n-g way to go.  Keep it up, girlfriend! We'll get there!



I was told by the doctor that I should weight 128 to 139. I was 135 about four years ago. I just stopped working out and ate whatever I wanted. Well, now I'm paying the price for being lazy. I hope by December I'm at 140. I have a long way to go. 
Keep up all of your hard work! I know you'll be where you want to be by December. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Oh so then it would be bad to mention that the ones I was looking at were under $20?



Todd, would you like to get beaten up by a bunch of women?
If you keep this up that's what might happen!
Just say'in


----------



## Dodie

Can you imagine how cool this new addition to the podcast cruise is?!!! I mean, it's so cool that John was going to burst if he didn't come to the boards and post a taunt?!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

He said it's added to the "schedule"... hmmmmm.


----------



## DLBDS

wishspirit said:


> I'm feeling that!* I hate wearing shorts, they are my nightmare!* My friends call all my shorts 'longs' cause they all go to the knee. I really like the boarder short style but they are all like £40 each!  Bit out of my price range! I have some SHORT shorts recently, but they make me feel so awkward!



Shorts are NOT an option for me. I stick with capris or I suffer in jeans. Period. Maybe, after I lose all the extra weight, I'll feel comfortable wearing shorts again. The only reason I'm wearing a bathing suit in May is because I'm tired of sitting by the pool while DD11 plays by herself. I soooo want to join her and play too. I figure the only time folks will see me is when I'm walking to and from the water. I just gotta suck it up and do it! I'm mentally preparing myself for it already.


----------



## wishspirit

DLBDS said:


> Shorts are NOT an option for me. I stick with capris or I suffer in jeans. Period. Maybe, after I lose all the extra weight, I'll feel comfortable wearing shorts again. The only reason I'm wearing a bathing suit in May is because I'm tired of sitting by the pool while DD11 plays by herself. I soooo want to join her and play too. I figure the only time folks will see me is when I'm walking to and from the water. I just gotta suck it up and do it! I'm mentally preparing myself for it already.



To be honest, at Disney, I don't care about what people think, I'm never gonna see them again! (new philosophy, that's why I bought the shorts). My Mom has promised photo's from above the waist only!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> So I'm searching for swimsuits..... why is everything I like/need so expensive?



The new Lands End catalog was sitting in the mailbox today.  I've found a couple that I like.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Ah to be a man. I think I am going to splurge and go to Target and get myself a new one. *Or maybe the Speedo store to get a Man-kini?*



Don't!

For the love of God, don't!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Seriously, the top I like is $78.  Add a bottom and it's over $100.



What are you looking at Jen, Gottex?


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> You people have WAAAY too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> That's gratitude for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> It got cold this winter....I needed kindling....


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> What are you looking at Jen, Gottex?



Just something to keep the girls in place without the uni-b00b.


----------



## Madi100

Happy Friday, everyone!  One group of 2nd graders got in trouble for PDA.  One little girl was rubbing another boy's back.  When her mom got talked to,she was very defensive and said that she thinks it's healthy to touch.


----------



## georgemoe

sandyh67 said:


> Got my magnet paper today- loving it!   I am having so much fun, and I have just started!
> Thanks George for the link!



You're welcome Sandy. Glad you are having fun with it. I can't wait to see everyone's doors. 

I need to make some alcohol related magnets.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Just something to keep the girls in place without the uni-b00b.



I understand.  I can't relate but, I understand.


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!  One group of 2nd graders got in trouble for PDA.  One little girl was rubbing another boy's back.  When her mom got talked to,she was very defensive and said that she thinks it's healthy to touch.



 See what tune she's singing when her daughter is 16 and rubbing the boys backs!


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> I bet your HOT in your Man-kini!:



Anna I'm sorry but that's not right. You made made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## cocowum

Madi100 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!  One group of 2nd graders got in trouble for PDA.  One little girl was rubbing another boy's back.  When her mom got talked to,she was very defensive and said that *she thinks it's healthy to touch*.



So does Don!!!


----------



## DLBDS

kab407 said:


> The new Lands End catalog was sitting in the mailbox today.  I've found a couple that I like.



It's fantastic. My mom got hers last week and saved it for me. I used it to place my order online.



DVCsince02 said:


> Just something to keep the girls in place without the uni-b00b.





kab407 said:


> I understand.  I can't relate but, I understand.



I can't relate either but I know the frustration all too well.


----------



## Dodie

Isn't next week the "live call-in show"? So, the big announcement will come during that? Or am I confused?  (Highly likely.)


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!  One group of 2nd graders got in trouble for PDA.  One little girl was rubbing another boy's back.  When her mom got talked to,she was very defensive and said that she thinks it's healthy to touch.



oye!


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> Isn't next week the "live call-in show"?



I can't believe I have to work!  I'm going to miss it!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> So does Don!!!


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> See what tune she's singing when her daughter is 16 and rubbing the boys backs!



One little girl was crying because she got in trouble.   Two of the parents thought it was funny.  



cocowum said:


> So does Don!!!



Yeah, I thought he'd be able to relate to that parent, lol.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> When we're on the cruise you have to get Paul to tell you about the guy in the speedo at SSR that wanted to be his BFF.



You mean the dead guy? 

Alicia. I think I'll take your word for it.   Not asking Paul nothing about that.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> You mean the dead guy?
> 
> Alicia. I think I'll take your word for it.   Not asking Paul nothing about that.



The guy was a former British paratrooper on vacation with his family. He saw that I have military/Airborne tattoos so he decided we were brothers in arms. Alicia thought it was funny because people ordinarily never approach me in public.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I so far I have 3 different outfits. I was thinking of doing a swimsuit. I'm not sure yet.  I laminated two of them today. We only have thin sheets here at work, so I double laminated them.



Your way ahead of me Anna.  Today I am working on my FE gifts.  Tomorrow I will pick up the poster board at Michael's and work on my flattie.  I'm hoping to do at least 2 different outfits.  Don't know about the swimsuit though.  I'll wait and see how easy a time I have with the other fashions first.  I will then have to find a place that laminates.  So much to do, so little time left.  Plus these FE gifts are going to take up my entire carry on bag.


----------



## DVCsince02

See I don't get that.  I don't care if your a big burly guy or not.  Your still a person.


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> It's fantastic. My mom got hers last week and saved it for me. I used it to place my order online.



Hi Dara. Glad you are back posting.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> I can't believe I have to work!  I'm going to miss it!



Same here Alicia unless I work home office.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dara. Glad you are back posting.



Howdy, George! Glad to be back.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> The guy was a former British paratrooper on vacation with his family. He saw that I have military/Airborne tattoos so he decided we were brothers in arms. Alicia thought it was funny because people ordinarily never approach me in public.



  Are you glad you weren't in a fox hole with him and a speedo?


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Are you glad you weren't in a fox hole with him and a speedo?



I don't know what's up with Europeans and the damn speedos!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I don't know what's up with Europeans and the damn speedos!


 

It extends to South Americans also.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> The guy was a former British paratrooper on vacation with his family. He saw that I have military/Airborne tattoos so he decided we were brothers in arms. Alicia thought it was funny because people ordinarily never approach me in public.



It's not that he approached you, it's that he approached you while wearing a speedo, he was one of those close talkers and followed you around the pool!


----------



## DLBDS

Not sure if this has been mentioned already but....

I got an email from Jennifer Marx yesterday announcing that the PassPorter DCL 2009 issue is expected to ship out April 14th.

I can't wait to get this. I've never actually seen one before.


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> It's not that he approached you, it's that he approached you while wearing a speedo, *he was one of those close talkers *and followed you around the pool!



Like Aaron on Seinfeld who could have sold his watch and taken the Seinfeld's to one more dinner.


----------



## georgemoe

DLBDS said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned already but....
> 
> I got an email from Jennifer Marx yesterday announcing that the PassPorter DCL 2009 issue is expected to ship out April 14th.
> 
> I can't wait to get this. I've never actually seen one before.



Same here Dara. I'm actually holding off downloading the pdf file because I want to save reading for the actual book.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Like Aaron on Seinfeld who could have sold his watch and taken the Seinfeld's to one more dinner.


----------



## DLBDS

georgemoe said:


> Same here Dara. I'm actually holding off downloading the pdf file because I want to save reading for the actual book.



Me too, George!!  I don't want ANY spoilers!


----------



## georgemoe

Watched Slumdog Millionaire with DW today. Very good movie!


----------



## Madi100

I'm sure glad I'm going on the cruise.  If I weren't, I'd quit coming to this board.  I bet it's really depressing if you're not going.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Watched Slumdog Millionaire with DW today. Very good movie!



I loved Slumdog.


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> I'm sure glad I'm going on the cruise.  If I weren't, I'd quit coming to this board.  I bet it's really depressing if you're not going.



I didn't watch this thread until I was signed up. Too jealous. Finally decided that if I wanted to go then I should just do it!



georgemoe said:


> Watched Slumdog Millionaire with DW today. Very good movie!



I want to see that one.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> It's not that he approached you, it's that he approached you while wearing a speedo, he was one of those close talkers and followed you around the pool!



I wish I had the guts to put on a speedo and chase Paul around the pool.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I wish I had the guts to put on a speedo and chase Paul around the pool.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I wish I had the guts to put on a speedo and chase Paul around the pool.



Well if you find the guts, please let me know so I can be there with my camera.


----------



## DLBDS

Question....

The cost of the cruise recently went up. How come the prices on the DU pricing page don't reflect this? Have I missed something?

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/podcast-cruise-pricing.cfm


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> I loved Slumdog.



I knew nothing about it beforehand Kathy. I like those especially when you really like them.


----------



## DLBDS

Calling it a night folks. See ya tomorrow. Looking forward to...

TGI*S*!!


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> Question....
> 
> The cost of the cruise recently went up. How come the prices on the DU pricing page don't reflect this? Have I missed something?
> 
> https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/podcast-cruise-pricing.cfm



That pages pricing is no longer valid.


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> That pages pricing is no longer valid.



I figured. I was gonna post a link to it for someone interested in the podcast cruise but noticed the pricing was still the same.


----------



## scarlett873

FE is almost done!! Mom's been sewing and glueing up a storm tonight! I'll post a pic when it's done...


----------



## scarlett873

Oh and the interview went well! We should hear by the end of next week! Keep your fingers crossed for him!!


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and the interview went well! We should hear by the end of next week! Keep your fingers crossed for him!!




fingers crossed! I *really* hope it works out for him!


----------



## Madi100

Emilie is so cute.  She's playing Sorry with James.  No big deal except that he is sleeping.  He's laying on the floor, so she sat down by him and said she was playing Sorry with him.  She did.  She played the entire game.  I'd hear her say, "Oh, Dad, sorry, I'm sending you home."  "Dad, do you want to move this one or this one?"  She just finished.  I asked her if she won.  "Yeah, but Dad was close.  He just needed a two."


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and the interview went well! We should hear by the end of next week! Keep your fingers crossed for him!!


All fingers are crossed!  Best of luck!


----------



## cocowum

Fingers and toes are crossed Brandie!!!


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> See what tune she's singing when her daughter is 16 and rubbing the boys backs!



Funny I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> I can't believe I have to work!  I'm going to miss it!




Well you'll just have to get unexpectedly sick that day.
That's what I would do.


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and the interview went well! We should hear by the end of next week! Keep your fingers crossed for him!!



Fingers and toes


----------



## tickledtink33

I just finished my FE gifts.  I have been working on them for several hours.  Now my body is stiff and I'm exhausted.  Think I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Emilie is so cute.  She's playing Sorry with James.  No big deal except that he is sleeping.  He's laying on the floor, so she sat down by him and said she was playing Sorry with him.  She did.  She played the entire game.  I'd hear her say, "Oh, Dad, sorry, I'm sending you home."  "Dad, do you want to move this one or this one?"  She just finished.  I asked her if she won.  "Yeah, but Dad was close.  He just needed a two."



Awwww.... so cute!!



Brandie... my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## wishspirit

Launchpad11B said:


> The guy was a former British paratrooper on vacation with his family. He saw that I have military/Airborne tattoos so he decided we were brothers in arms. Alicia thought it was funny because people ordinarily never approach me in public.





Launchpad11B said:


> I don't know what's up with Europeans and the damn speedos!





cocowum said:


> It's not that he approached you, it's that he approached you while wearing a speedo, he was one of those close talkers and followed you around the pool!



 Let me apologise! Not all Brits are like that I assure you, we can wearing normal swimming costumes as well as anyone else!  Funny that he was a 'close talker' most Brits are really sensitive about personal space. You can see this at its best at Disneyland Paris, you can always see the Brits looking uncomfortable with the other people getting too close! 



Madi100 said:


> I'm sure glad I'm going on the cruise.  If I weren't, I'd quit coming to this board.  I bet it's really depressing if you're not going.



Yes, I'm jealous, but if I don't come and spy, I miss out on all the gossip (and possible flattie information!)


----------



## Launchpad11B

wishspirit said:


> Let me apologise! Not all Brits are like that I assure you, we can wearing normal swimming costumes as well as anyone else!  Funny that he was a 'close talker' most Brits are really sensitive about personal space. You can see this at its best at Disneyland Paris, you can always see the Brits looking uncomfortable with the other people getting too close!



No worries my Brit friend.   We were at the pool at SSR and the guy was there with his wife and kids. They were all very nice people. Once he found out we had similar military backgrounds, he got nostalgic and wanted to talk. He was not a stalker, Alicia just thought it was the funniest thing ever! Besides, I can't help it that I'm such a nice guy and people want to talk to me all the time! It's hard to be humble when you're as cool as I am!!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> No worries my Brit friend.   We were at the pool at SSR and the guy was there with his wife and kids. They were all very nice people. Once he found out we had similar military backgrounds, he got nostalgic and wanted to talk. He was not a stalker, Alicia just thought it was the funniest thing ever! Besides, I can't help it that I'm such a nice guy and people want to talk to me all the time! It's hard to be humble when you're as cool as I am!!



Earth to Paul
Earth to Paul


Glad to see you don't have self esteem issues!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Earth to Paul
> Earth to Paul
> 
> 
> Glad to see you don't have self esteem issues!



Whoa! Did I say that out loud?


----------



## LMO429

Good morning

I was just wondering does anyone know what side of the ship is the port view side?


----------



## kab407

LMO429 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I was just wondering does anyone know what side of the ship is the port view side?



As you face the front of the ship, port is the left. The right side is starboard.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Whoa! Did I say that out loud?


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> No worries my Brit friend.   We were at the pool at SSR and the guy was there with his wife and kids. They were all very nice people. Once he found out we had similar military backgrounds, he got nostalgic and wanted to talk. He was not a stalker, Alicia just thought it was the funniest thing ever! Besides, I can't help it that I'm such a nice guy and people want to talk to me all the time! It's hard to be humble when you're as *cool as I am!! *



*Cool buys the beer!*


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


>



Good morning Kathy. 

Good morning everyone! 

It was suppose to be a poopy day but the sun is out a bit at least for my coffee. Yesterday I put addresses in the GPS so thats one check off my list.

I just realized that we get in at 10:50am so we should be able to make Earl of Sandwich on Saturday for noon. Or close to it.


----------



## kab407

Good Morning George!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Emilie is so cute.  She's playing Sorry with James.  No big deal except that he is sleeping.  He's laying on the floor, so she sat down by him and said she was playing Sorry with him.  She did.  She played the entire game.  I'd hear her say, "Oh, Dad, sorry, I'm sending you home."  "Dad, do you want to move this one or this one?"  She just finished.  I asked her if she won.  "Yeah, but Dad was close.  He just needed a two."



that's funny!


----------



## georgemoe

Coffee #2 

Looks like I won't see a(nother) fare decrease from SWA on my flight down. Paid $139, got it to $119, but now it's either *"Unavailable"* or $220.


----------



## firsttimemom

'morning everyone! Just send DD to baseball practice. It's sunny here but wiiiiiiiiiiindy. He'll probably have an allergy attack by this afternoon despite all the drugs I pumped into him.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!!
32 days exactly to the minute till we leave for WDW!!:yay:


----------



## shellyminnie

Good morning!!!

So I went to see John Edward last night!! OMG!! He was incredible!! He was so accurate it was unbeleivable!! We were a very reactive audience so he really enjoyed us!!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Coffee #2
> 
> Looks like I won't see a(nother) fare decrease from SWA on my flight down. Paid $139, got it to $119, but now it's either *"Unavailable"* or $220.


I was thinking the same thing this morning as I was checking my fares. 



katscradle said:


> Good morning!!
> 32 days exactly to the minute till we leave for WDW!!:


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Good morning Kathy.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It was suppose to be a poopy day but the sun is out a bit at least for my coffee. Yesterday I put addresses in the GPS so thats one check off my list.
> 
> I just realized that we get in at 10:50am so we should be able to make Earl of Sandwich on Saturday for noon. Or close to it.



Yay George!!

We should be at EoS for at least an hour.  After that we are going to the World of Disney or maybe take a balloon ride.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Yay George!!
> 
> We should be at EoS for at least an hour.  After that we are going to the World of Disney or maybe take a balloon ride.



 Hi Jen. Right now our plan is a nice lunch with everyone and a couple hours of DTD. Balloons welcome. 

Also trying to decide if I'm going to Publix before DTD or after before Dolphin. There is booze to be got ya know.


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jen. Right now our plan is a nice lunch with everyone and a couple hours of DTD. Balloons welcome.
> 
> Also trying to decide if I'm going to Publix before DTD or after before Dolphin. There is booze to be got ya know.



Scheduled booze run at 4pm...

Trapped in the car with my mom, sister, and niece...


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> So I went to see John Edward last night!! OMG!! He was incredible!! He was so accurate it was unbeleivable!! We were a very reactive audience so he really enjoyed us!!



I have heard he is really good.  I would be interested in see him.


----------



## shellyminnie

spaddy said:


> I have heard he is really good.  I would be interested in see him.



If you have the chance, go!!! He was so funny!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Happy Saturday Everyone!  
I've been watching my SW fares as well.  Our departing flight has gone down in price a couple of times, but the return flight is holding steady (well it actually went up a bit).  My only hope now is a possible "DING"...but they rarely have one for MCO-PDX.  I'm not worried as I already have our tickets purchased, but it would be nice to get a larger credit to use for a future flight.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  Emilie is watching over my back.  She wants to see how many more days until the cruise.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Emilie is watching over my back.  She wants to see how many more days until the cruise.



Gosh, can you believe we're just a little over a month away?  These last few days are going to fly by...


----------



## Launchpad11B

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Gosh, can you believe we're just a little over a month away?  These last few days are going to fly by...



Hi Lisa! Long time no see.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Lisa! Long time no see.



Hi Paul!  How's the training going?  Have you been rolling around in the dirt anywhere to get ready?


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Emilie is watching over my back.  She wants to see how many more days until the cruise.


Hi Emilie!  Anna says Hi  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Gosh, can you believe we're just a little over a month away?  These last few days are going to fly by...


I know...It is going to fly.  I can't wait to hear about the surprise John mentioned in the other thread.  It's going to be announced during this Wednesday show!  Woo!


----------



## Launchpad11B

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hi Paul!  How's the training going?  Have you been rolling around in the dirt anywhere to get ready?



I'll be ready!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Everytime I see the commercial for Tide that has the truck with all the washers/dryers on it I think about the Muddy Buddy Challenge!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I've seen parasailing thread -- are there any other threads that list shore excursions we're doing as a group?


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Gosh, can you believe we're just a little over a month away?  These last few days are going to fly by...



It's absolutely crazy.  It's going to be here and gone before we know it.  Absoultely crazy.



ADP said:


> Hi Emilie!  Anna says Hi
> 
> 
> I know...It is going to fly.  I can't wait to hear about the surprise John mentioned in the other thread.  It's going to be announced during this Wednesday show!  Woo!



Emilie says hi  back.  She's excited to meet Anna on the cruise.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Emilie says hi  back.  She's excited to meeting Anna on the cruise.


Anna says "Me Too, Me Too"!   She wants to know if Emilie has red hair? She thinks she remembers her picture that used to be in your signature.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi All!

Did anyone see that the GKTW shirt sold for $2051!!!!  

The names of the winners are on the shirt thread, Frank and Cathy Giordano.

Thanks Frank and Cathy!!!!


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> Anna says "Me Too, Me Too"!   She wants to know if Emilie has red hair? She thinks she remembers her picture that used to be in your signature.








Yes, Emilie has red hair.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Emilie is so cute.  She's playing Sorry with James.  No big deal except that he is sleeping.  He's laying on the floor, so she sat down by him and said she was playing Sorry with him.  She did.  She played the entire game.  I'd hear her say, "Oh, Dad, sorry, I'm sending you home."  "Dad, do you want to move this one or this one?"  She just finished.  I asked her if she won.  "Yeah, but Dad was close.  He just needed a two."



That is hilarious.  My 4 yo is watching her brothers swing their new lightsaber/wii controllers all over the place.  She is all girl, but has been "turned to the dark side" and is a huge star wars fan....but only the girls she says.


----------



## shellyminnie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I've seen parasailing thread -- are there any other threads that list shore excursions we're doing as a group?



Jen and I are going to swim with the stingrays!!


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Yes, Emilie has red hair.


Awwww....Cute photo!  
Here's a picture of Anna from last year so you can recognize her.  She loves to hula hoop.


----------



## winotracy

ADP said:


> I know...It is going to fly.  I can't wait to hear about the surprise John mentioned in the other thread.  It's going to be announced during this Wednesday show!  Woo!



I can't wait to hear what he says about it, cuz I already know what it is


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> I can't wait to hear what he says about it, cuz I already know what it is



Is it bigger than a bread box?


----------



## spaddy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I've seen parasailing thread -- are there any other threads that list shore excursions we're doing as a group?



There are a few groups of people going on the morning dolphin encounter in Nassau.  There is a thread somewhere, but I don't know where.



dpuck1998 said:


> That is hilarious.  My 4 yo is watching her brothers swing their new lightsaber/wii controllers all over the place.  She is all girl, but has been "turned to the dark side" and is a huge star wars fan....but only the girls she says.



My DS 4 also loves Star Wars.  I keep wanting him to try to do the Jedi Training.  He is too chicken to even raise his hand.  Then he gets mad that they didn't pick him.  It is hard to convince a 4 year old it is his own fault.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> I can't wait to hear what he says about it, cuz I already know what it is



So Tracy is learning taunting techniques from Kevin.

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> Awwww....Cute photo!
> Here's a picture of Anna from last year so you can recognize her.  She loves to hula hoop.



Awww, she's adorable Aaron!!!



chirurgeon said:


> So Tracy is learning taunting techniques from Kevin.
> 
> Kim



Apparently!!


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> I can't wait to hear what he says about it, cuz I already know what it is


I'd love to beg you for more information, but I'm actually liking the surprise element involved with this announcement.  


dpuck1998 said:


> Is it bigger than a bread box?



Or smaller than a cruise ship?  



chirurgeon said:


> So Tracy is learning taunting techniques from Kevin.
> Kim


I swear, everyone that works for Dreams and/or the DIS must take some sort of training about taunting.  They are all masters at it. 



shellyminnie said:


> Awww, she's adorable Aaron!!!


Thank you Shelly.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> That is hilarious.  My 4 yo is watching her brothers swing their new lightsaber/wii controllers all over the place.  She is all girl, but has been "turned to the dark side" and is a huge star wars fan....but only the girls she says.



Emilie LOVES Star Wars.  I've never watched any of them.  But, they watched them all with James, and she loves them.  She watched the Clone Wars this morning.


----------



## chirurgeon

I am looking for the hi res cruise logo that has the Survivor style.  I have it save somewhere, but I can't find it.

TIA,
Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> I can't wait to hear what he says about it, cuz I already know what it is



Spill it woman!!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jen. Right now our plan is a nice lunch with everyone and a couple hours of DTD. Balloons welcome.
> 
> Also trying to decide if I'm going to Publix before DTD or after before Dolphin. There is booze to be got ya know.




We come in late eve. on Friday but will hit publix on Saturday. Does anyone know where the nearest one is?


----------



## Madi100

We're going to have to beg someone to pick us up some alcohol, although I think someone already agreed.  I need to see what James wants.


----------



## firsttimemom

Another alcohol question: do they sell the hard stuff at publix? I come from the land of the puritans; we can't even buy beer or wine at the grocery store.


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP said:


> Here's a picture of Anna from last year so you can recognize her.  She loves to hula hoop.



Anna is sooooo cute!

ps - My DD has the same shirt.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I'd love to beg you for more information, but I'm actually liking the surprise element involved with this announcement.



sadist


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I am looking for the hi res cruise logo that has the Survivor style.  I have it save somewhere, but I can't find it.
> 
> TIA,
> Kim



The orange and green one?






The black one is Todd's.


----------



## winotracy

firsttimemom said:


> We come in late eve. on Friday but will hit publix on Saturday. Does anyone know where the nearest one is?





firsttimemom said:


> Another alcohol question: do they sell the hard stuff at publix? I come from the land of the puritans; we can't even buy beer or wine at the grocery store.



We usually go to the one that I think is on International Dr. (you turn by Gaylord Palms and go just under the toll road but before 192 on the left.  They do not sell hard liquor.


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Spill it woman!!



For you Paul, anything!




















Anyone got a napkin so I can clean up my Diet Cherry Coke?  He said spill it


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> For you Todd, anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a napkin so I can clean up my Diet Cherry Coke?  He said spill it



  She called him Todd!!


----------



## chirurgeon

firsttimemom said:


> Another alcohol question: do they sell the hard stuff at publix? I come from the land of the puritans; we can't even buy beer or wine at the grocery store.



Liz, I didn't know you lived in Pennsylvania!!! 

It is the same way here.  You can only buy liquor and wine at state run stores, and beer is sold at distributors and you can buy six packs at some bars.  A real pain in the neck.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> The orange and green one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black one is Todd's.




That's the one, Jen.  Thanks.

Kim


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> For you Todd, anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a napkin so I can clean up my Diet Cherry Coke?  He said spill it





dpuck1998 said:


> She called him Todd!!





His name is Paul, Tracy... a little less rum in that Diet Cherry Coke.


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> Liz, I didn't know you lived in Pennsylvania!!!
> 
> It is the same way here.  You can only buy liquor and wine at state run stores, and beer is sold at distributors and you can buy six packs at some bars.  A real pain in the neck.
> 
> Kim



I stand corrected- PA is worse than our county. I remember trying to find a 6 pack of beer there once and it was a nightmare! I couldn't believe I had to go to a bar to buy it. If I had wanted to go to a bar, I wouldn't have needed the 6 pack!


----------



## 3guysandagal

firsttimemom said:


> We come in late eve. on Friday but will hit publix on Saturday. Does anyone know where the nearest one is?



We always hit the ABC and Walgreens (same plaza).

You go out Hotel Plaza Blvd to Apopka Vineland Rd (535).
Turn left on Apopka, go about 1 mile and it is on your right just after Lake St.
That way you have a wide variety of beveredges, at the ABC.
The beer is a little cheaper at Walgreens, but not much.


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> His name is Paul, Tracy... a little less rum in that Diet Cherry Coke.


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> For you Todd, anything!
> 
> Anyone got a napkin so I can clean up my Diet Cherry Coke?  He said spill it



No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## 3guysandagal

firsttimemom said:


> I stand corrected- PA is worse than our county. I remember trying to find a 6 pack of beer there once and it was a nightmare! I couldn't believe I had to go to a bar to buy it. If I had wanted to go to a bar, I wouldn't have needed the 6 pack!



If I want beer, "The Beer Store", generally 11am-9pm (some til 10pm) Mon-Sat, Sun til 6pm 
Liquor? Why "The Liquor Store" of course! (Ok OK the LCBO, Liquor Control Board of Ontario) 11am-9pm wkdys, til 6pm on Wknds.
There are no over the counter sales in bars.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.






You're killing me here...


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> We're going to have to beg someone to pick us up some alcohol, although I think someone already agreed.  I need to see what James wants.


Same with us.  We may need to pull out our bribery skills. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Anna is sooooo cute!
> 
> ps - My DD has the same shirt.


Thanks Jen.  That's quite a coincidence.  



dpuck1998 said:


> sadist


It's reverse psychology Puck.  If we act like we enjoy it maybe their will be less taunting.


----------



## Dodie

Hello everyone! It's a beautiful day here and I've been out doing some cruise shopping. Stein Mart was having their 12 hour sale today. Recession? What recession? I've never seen that many people in that store before.

We're going to pull the Camaro out tonight and do a little "cruising" (on dry land!) down to our local car crazy hang-out!  That's exciting since next week we're supposed to be down below freezing and have SNOW two days! YUCK! YUCK! YUCK!



Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.





I just watched the Disney Cruise Line special on my DVR.  It was a nice "fix".

Watching Bolt on Blu-Ray now...looks awesome!


----------



## 3guysandagal

ADP said:


> Same with us.  We may need to pull out our bribery skills.




We can be bribed....


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> Awwww....Cute photo!
> Here's a picture of Anna from last year so you can recognize her.  She loves to hula hoop.



Em can't wait to meet her.  Tell Anna I'm jealous of her hula hooping abilities.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> I just watched the Disney Cruise Line special on my DVR.  It was a nice "fix".
> 
> Watching Bolt on Blu-Ray now...looks awesome!



I got Bolt for the kids to watch on the way to MILs house next weekend. I may have to sit in the backseat bcs I want to see it, too!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> *Scheduled booze run at 4pm...*



Thanks Brandie!



3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Did anyone see that the GKTW shirt sold for $2051!!!!
> 
> The names of the winners are on the shirt thread, Frank and Cathy Giordano.
> 
> Thanks Frank and Cathy!!!!



Saw the price but didn't see who won! Awesome! Thanks John!


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Anna I'm sorry but that's not right. You made made me throw up in my mouth a little.


Sorry George! 




tickledtink33 said:


> Your way ahead of me Anna.  Today I am working on my FE gifts.  Tomorrow I will pick up the poster board at Michael's and work on my flattie.  I'm hoping to do at least 2 different outfits.  Don't know about the swimsuit though.  I'll wait and see how easy a time I have with the other fashions first.  I will then have to find a place that laminates.  So much to do, so little time left.  Plus these FE gifts are going to take up my entire carry on bag.



I was working on it at work. I can't be doing that the next few weeks. I have a lot to do before the cruise.  
I have note all over my office so I do forget about about the call-in show.



dpuck1998 said:


> I wish I had the guts to put on a speedo and chase Paul around the pool.



    



scarlett873 said:


> Oh and the interview went well! We should hear by the end of next week! Keep your fingers crossed for him!!



My fingers are crossed! 



katscradle said:


> Good morning!!
> 32 days exactly to the minute till we leave for WDW!!:yay:


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## georgemoe

firsttimemom said:


> We come in late eve. on Friday but will hit publix on Saturday. Does anyone know where the nearest one is?



I plan on hitting the one on Vineland Ave that is close to DTD.


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> His name is Paul, Tracy... a little less rum in that Diet Cherry Coke.







Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.



I'm sorry, just too tired here.  I haven't recovered from having the dog here for 11 days (and nights).  Of course I know who you are Paul.


----------



## aspen37

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Gosh, can you believe we're just a little over a month away?  These last few days are going to fly by...



Hi Lisa! I hope it goes by very fast.



ADP said:


> Hi Emilie!  Anna says Hi
> 
> 
> I know...It is going to fly.  I can't wait to hear about the surprise John mentioned in the other thread.  It's going to be announced during this Wednesday show!  Woo!



I can't wait for Wednesday.   



3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Did anyone see that the GKTW shirt sold for $2051!!!!
> 
> The names of the winners are on the shirt thread, Frank and Cathy Giordano.
> 
> Thanks Frank and Cathy!!!!



That is so AWESOME!   



cocowum said:


> His name is Paul, Tracy... a little less rum in that Diet Cherry Coke.








Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.







Dodie said:


> Hello everyone! It's a beautiful day here and I've been out doing some cruise shopping. Stein Mart was having their 12 hour sale today. Recession? What recession? I've never seen that many people in that store before.
> 
> We're going to pull the Camaro out tonight and do a little "cruising" (on dry land!) down to our local car crazy hang-out!  That's exciting since next week we're supposed to be down below freezing and have SNOW two days! YUCK! YUCK! YUCK!


The weather has been horrendous here. We still have a winter storm out till midnight tonight.  I wish it would stop snowing for a few days.


----------



## dpuck1998

Going to see the Lion King tomorrow at 1pm!


----------



## OKW Lover

3guysandagal said:


> If I want beer, "The Beer Store", generally 11am-9pm (some til 10pm) Mon-Sat, Sun til 6pm
> Liquor? Why "The Liquor Store" of course! (Ok OK the LCBO, Liquor Control Board of Ontario) 11am-9pm wkdys, til 6pm on Wknds.
> There are no over the counter sales in bars.



All of a sudden I'm thinking about the beer song at the Adventurer's Club.  Who remembers it?


----------



## OKW Lover

Watch out for the points!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Going to see the Lion King tomorrow at 1pm!



I  the Lion King!!!

I saw it a few years ago!! It was awesome!!! THe kids will love it!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Hi Everyone

I just posted this on the pre/post cruise dining thread but I am going to post it here as well.

IMPORTANT
Our Trail's End reservation on May 14th is NOT at 11:45 for 25 people.  It is at 11:55 for 15 people.  I just got off the phone with Disney Diining after being on hold for 30 minutes and they claim that they can not make changes to our ADR because I booked it through the group dept.  I told the cast member that it was made through Disney Dining and not group and he actually called me a lier and said that he would not and could not touch my reservation.  So I made an additional reservation for 8 people at 12 noon.  I know that Don's family and Katherine's family have their own ADR's.  That leaves 22.  Our 2 ADR's now cover 23 people.  There is room for only 1 more person.  Sorry if I sound frustrated, that guy at Disney Dining just ticked me off.  Normally I would have just hung up and called back but there was no way I wanted to wait on hold for another 30 minutes.  

May 14th, Trail's Enc, 11:55am and 12:00noon for 23 people total

Right now everyone on th list is accounted for and there is room for 1 more person.


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just posted this on the pre/post cruise dining thread but I am going to post it here as well.
> 
> IMPORTANT
> Our Trail's End reservation on May 14th is NOT at 11:45 for 25 people. It is at 11:55 for 15 people. I just got off the phone with Disney Diining after being on hold for 30 minutes and they claim that they can not make changes to our ADR because I booked it through the group dept. I told the cast member that it was made through Disney Dining and not group and he actually called me a lier and said that he would not and could not touch my reservation. So I made an additional reservation for 8 people at 12 noon. I know that Don's family and Katherine's family have their own ADR's. That leaves 22. Our 2 ADR's now cover 23 people. There is room for only 1 more person. Sorry if I sound frustrated, that guy at Disney Dining just ticked me off. Normally I would have just hung up and called back but there was no way I wanted to wait on hold for another 30 minutes. [/SIZE]
> 
> May 14th, Trail's Enc, 11:55am and 12:00noon for 23 people total
> 
> Right now everyone on th list is accounted for and there is room for 1 more person.


 
He called you a liar?!?!?!  I guess he didn't know he was dealing with a DISer who probably knows more about Disney Dining than his small little brain will ever be able to hold?!?!?    And after 30 minutes of being on hold!!!!!  They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> No worries my Brit friend.   We were at the pool at SSR and the guy was there with his wife and kids. They were all very nice people. Once he found out we had similar military backgrounds, he got nostalgic and wanted to talk. He was not a stalker, Alicia just thought it was the funniest thing ever! Besides, I can't help it that I'm such a nice guy and people want to talk to me all the time! It's hard to be humble when you're as cool as I am!!



And incredibly modest as well.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Awwww....Cute photo!
> Here's a picture of Anna from last year so you can recognize her.  She loves to hula hoop.



Oh! She's a cutie, your in trouble in a few years.
Nicole's girl's are cute as well.
Does the redhead do dishes?
Boy oh boy you guy's are in for quite a run with these girl's.
I have already been through that once and didn't think I was going to make it.
But I did! I am a survivor.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> We always hit the ABC and Walgreens (same plaza).
> 
> You go out Hotel Plaza Blvd to Apopka Vineland Rd (535).
> Turn left on Apopka, go about 1 mile and it is on your right just after Lake St.
> That way you have a wide variety of beveredges, at the ABC.
> The beer is a little cheaper at Walgreens, but not much.




DH doesn't know much it's the ABC and Winn Dixie in the same plaza.
I think Walgreens is across the street and closer to Disney.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> I got Bolt for the kids to watch on the way to MILs house next weekend. I may have to sit in the backseat bcs I want to see it, too!



I bought it for the boys and I think they watch it 5 or 6 times on the first day.
DH likes it too!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> He called you a liar?!?!?!  I guess he didn't know he was dealing with a DISer who probably knows more about Disney Dining than his small little brain will ever be able to hold?!?!?    And after 30 minutes of being on hold!!!!!  They should be ashamed of themselves.



Yeah what she said!
Where do these people get off!
They know nothing, we know more than they do! 

We are the DIS, Resistance is FUTILE!!!!

Prepare to be assimilated!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> He called you a liar?!?!?!  I guess he didn't know he was dealing with a DISer who probably knows more about Disney Dining than his small little brain will ever be able to hold?!?!?    And after 30 minutes of being on hold!!!!!  They should be ashamed of themselves.



And do we want to take bets how long it will take for their website to crash when they open up the new ADR system to the public? I say 5 minutes.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> And do we want to take bets how long it will take for their website to crash when they open up the new ADR system to the public? I say 5 minutes.
> 
> Kim


 

I'll be optomistic and give them 7.5 minutes before the big crash.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Oh! She's a cutie, your in trouble in a few years.
> Nicole's girl's are cute as well.
> Does the redhead do dishes?
> Boy oh boy you guy's are in for quite a run with these girl's.
> I have already been through that once and didn't think I was going to make it.
> But I did! I am a survivor.



Thanks!  I didn't know you had girls, just thought you had the two boys.  Em is my redhead, and she loves doing dishes when she thinks she is being helpful.  If she knows it's chores, no way.


----------



## Madi100

I have no kids tonight!!!  Madi wanted to spend the night at a friend's house, but she is our babysitter for the night.  So, they invited Emilie along, too.  Going to play bunko and then a night of peace.  Hmmm, what should we do.  DH already has the night planned, lots and lots of SLEEP.  Gotta love a romantic man.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi all!

Finally pryed Kats fingers off the phone and keyboard.

I figure I have a good 20mins of Dising before she wakes up! 

Whats up?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Oh well, that didn't last long.....

Bye All!


----------



## katscradle

I'm back. 
I have some work to do on our group dining plans.
There will be a post about this in a little while.
Be back soon.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

For those who need it, I can make a packy run (oh, please don't make me define my New England colloquialisms!) pre-cruise, as I will have the rental car.  However, we will need to settle up BEFORE we start out for the ship, as there is NO WAY I'm unloading 20 cases of liquor once we get to port!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> He called you a liar?!?!?!  I guess he didn't know he was dealing with a DISer who probably knows more about Disney Dining than his small little brain will ever be able to hold?!?!?    And after 30 minutes of being on hold!!!!!  They should be ashamed of themselves.



He didn't call me a liar outright.  When I told him I booked the reservation through Disney Dining he said "No you didn't, you booked it through group, and I will not and can not do anything with it.  You'll have to call group."  Even though he didn't actually use the word liar, he might as well have.  What he probably should have said was, yes, I'm sure you booked it through our office but it must have been transferred to our group booking office because of the amount of people in your party.  And now I can't access it I'm sorry.  Can I give you the # to our group office.  This would have been much more professional.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Finally pryed Kats fingers off the phone and keyboard.
> 
> I figure I have a good 20mins of Dising before she wakes up!
> 
> Whats up?





3guysandagal said:


> Oh well, that didn't last long.....
> 
> Bye All!



Sorry John


----------



## ADP

UrsulasShadow said:


> For those who need it, I can make a packy run (oh, please don't make me define my New England colloquialisms!) pre-cruise, as I will have the rental car.  However, we will need to settle up BEFORE we start out for the ship, as there is NO WAY I'm unloading 20 cases of liquor once we get to port!!


Pretty please?  With Kalua on top?


----------



## Launchpad11B

We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.



We're there too!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> We're there too!



Meet you at victoria falls!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.



That's what I'm talking about Paul!  
*SWEEEEET!!!!!  *

I assume you are in the main building?  Jambo?


----------



## Dodie

Hi all. Back from the cruise in. It was PACKED! Hundreds of cars. Guess everyone has spring fever and knows that it's supposed to snow this week - getting the cruising in while they can!

*I looked for Will down there in his killer Mustang. I didn't see him, but I have a feeling our paths will surely cross at some point this summer. With a nice car like that, he'll be down there for sure at some point.*


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> That's what I'm talking about Paul!
> *SWEEEEET!!!!!  *
> 
> I assume you are in the main building?  Jambo?



Yes, Jambo. You're in Kidani right?


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Hi all. Back from the cruise in. It was PACKED! Hundreds of cars. Guess everyone has spring fever and knows that it's supposed to snow this week - getting the cruising in while they can!
> 
> I looked for Will down there in his killer Mustang. I didn't see him, but I have a feeling our paths will surely cross at some point this summer. With a nice car like that, he'll be down there for sure at some point.


Sounds like fun Dodie.  Let's hope the white stuff (snow) stays away.  



Launchpad11B said:


> Yes, Jambo. You're in Kidani right?


We're in Jambo.  See you at Victoria Falls!


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Yes, Jambo. You're in Kidani right?



I'm in Kidani.


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> I'm in Kidani.



You coming to meet us at victoria falls?


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.



Getting warmed up for your very short stay in August.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Getting warmed up for your very short stay in August.



We love it there!


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> I'm in Kidani.





Launchpad11B said:


> You coming to meet us at victoris falls?





DVCsince02 said:


> We're there too!


I'm sensing another meet!  
Post cruise at Victoria Falls...Thursday night?  10:00PM?  

Brandie...You and Mathew in?

*Just a suggestion if anyone is interested.  *


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> I'm sensing another meet!
> Post cruise at Victoria Falls...Thursday night?  10:00PM?
> 
> Brandie...You and Mathew in?
> 
> *Just a suggestion if anyone is interested.  *





You know I wasn't even off the phone and there were already 5 posts! 

We're in. 

I'm loving that military discount! Woot!!!


----------



## katscradle

O.K. I am changing the #'s on things!

Here's how it stands as of right now!!

Tusker House     27 spots,  #people confirmed 22,  # of spaces left 5, ressie time 10:15am

Chefs de France 10 spots,  #people confirmed 10,  # of spaces left 0, ressie time ?

50's Prime Time   35 spots, #people confirmed 21,  # of spaces left 14, ressie time11:15am

Trails End          44 spots,  #people confirmed 22,  # of spaces left 22, ressie times 12:15pm, 12noon, 11:55am.
This is not counting Dpuck or 3guysandagal/katscradle into the Trails End ressies as we have our own.

So as you can see due to some confusion we now have plenty of dining spots available.
So here's what we are going to do.
The cut-off to sign up for any of these group dining events will be on April 30th. @ 6pm. Then on May 1st we will be calling WDW dining and cancelling what we don't need.
This has been a group effort between several people.
Aspen37
Tickledtink33
Katscradle
Jeanigor 

I would also like to thank Todd for all his efforts to keep up with all the crazieness and changes. 

Now the Trails End ressie is divided into 3 at the moment.
We are going to be filling the 12:00 & 12:15 pm ressies first.

"So once we reach the # of people in the reservation that is it. You will need to make your own ADR after that, sorry."

This has also been posted over in the pre/post dining thread!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> We love it there!



I especially like the DVC rooms at AKL.  I think they are much nice than the regular rooms.  I'm looking forward to staying in Kidani next year.  I have a dinner ressie planned at Sanaa for my July Poly trip.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> And do we want to take bets how long it will take for their website to crash when they open up the new ADR system to the public? I say 5 minutes.
> 
> Kim



Maybe less as we have them running in circles right now!


----------



## cocowum

Tracy, we're at the Poly with you pre-cruise and we're at AKL with you post-cruise.  What can I say, you have great taste!


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> Tracy, we're at the Poly with you pre-cruise and we're at AKL with you post-cruise.  What can I say, you have great taste!



Yup, Tracy, Alicia and Todd all vacationing together!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Thanks!  I didn't know you had girls, just thought you had the two boys.  Em is my redhead, and she loves doing dishes when she thinks she is being helpful.  If she knows it's chores, no way.



Yes I have one.
She is now 24 years old, and a mother of three herself.
Like I said I am a survivor!!


----------



## katscradle

UrsulasShadow said:


> For those who need it, I can make a packy run (oh, please don't make me define my New England colloquialisms!) pre-cruise, as I will have the rental car.  However, we will need to settle up BEFORE we start out for the ship, as there is NO WAY I'm unloading 20 cases of liquor once we get to port!!



Well if you want someone to make the run with you I would love to come.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Yup, Tracy, Alicia and Todd all vacationing together!



Tracy will be careful to never misspeak again.


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> For you Paul, anything!
> 
> Anyone got a napkin so I can clean up my Diet Cherry Coke?  He said spill it







Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.







Dodie said:


> Hello everyone! It's a beautiful day here and I've been out doing some cruise shopping. Stein Mart was having their 12 hour sale today. Recession? What recession? I've never seen that many people in that store before.
> 
> We're going to pull the Camaro out tonight and do a little "cruising" (on dry land!) down to our local car crazy hang-out!  That's exciting since next week we're supposed to be down below freezing and have SNOW two days! YUCK! YUCK! YUCK!
> 
> :



We're supposed to get 5 inches tomorrow night!



dpuck1998 said:


> Going to see the Lion King tomorrow at 1pm!



Have fun, Don!!





tickledtink33 said:


> He didn't call me a liar outright.  When I told him I booked the reservation through Disney Dining he said "No you didn't, you booked it through group, and I will not and can not do anything with it.  You'll have to call group."  Even though he didn't actually use the word liar, he might as well have.  What he probably should have said was, yes, I'm sure you booked it through our office but it must have been transferred to our group booking office because of the amount of people in your party.  And now I can't access it I'm sorry.  Can I give you the # to our group office.  This would have been much more professional.



Sorry you had to deal with a jerk!!  How frustrating!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> He didn't call me a liar outright.  When I told him I booked the reservation through Disney Dining he said "No you didn't, you booked it through group, and I will not and can not do anything with it.  You'll have to call group."  Even though he didn't actually use the word liar, he might as well have.  What he probably should have said was, yes, I'm sure you booked it through our office but it must have been transferred to our group booking office because of the amount of people in your party.  And now I can't access it I'm sorry.  Can I give you the # to our group office.  This would have been much more professional.



Your right that would have been the professional way to handle things.
However I think Disney is slipping in that department lately!


----------



## Dodie

Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Finally pryed Kats fingers off the phone and keyboard.
> 
> I figure I have a good 20mins of Dising before she wakes up!
> 
> Whats up?



Hey John! Pryed "who's" fingers off the phone! 
Enjoyed our talk today. Now take take off! Eh...


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



Epcot resorts are super convenient!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hey John! Pryed "who's" fingers off the phone!
> Enjoyed our talk today. Now take take off! Eh...



Secret conversations won't be tolerated George. Spill it!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.



That rocks Paul! You must be pumped!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.


We've got a little Beach Club resort action going on pre-cruise, but not post cruise.  
You'll definately love walking back from EPCOT after DATW.  Especially if it gets out of control.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



We still have 2 active waitlists for Boardwalk (value) and Beachclub for post cruise.  If it comes through we will be switching.


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



I'll be in beautiful Melbourne, Florida after the cruise. I _know_ you are all extremely jealous.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> We've got a little Beach Club resort action going on pre-cruise, but not post cruise.
> You'll definately love walking back from EPCOT after DATW.  Especially if it gets out of control.



Out of control?  Are you talking about lil ole us


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> You coming to meet us at victoria falls?



Maybe.



cocowum said:


> Tracy, we're at the Poly with you pre-cruise and we're at AKL with you post-cruise.  What can I say, you have great taste!



Yep! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Yup, Tracy, Alicia and Todd all vacationing together!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Out of control?  Are you talking about lil ole us



I'm always in control!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



You have stumbling partners Dodie!


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Secret conversations won't be tolerated George. Spill it!!



Super secret DATW survival talk. The squadron of the light saber. Things like that.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm always in control!



AAAAAAH, we shall see


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Super secret DATW survival talk. The squadron of the light saber. Things like that.



You can tell me, I have a secret security clearance!


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.



That was our first WDW resort. There's nothing like it!

We're turning traitor and heading to US post-cruise.


----------



## maiziezoe

Check out these great threads from the DCL board...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=834700


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?threadid=468132


----------



## Dodie

Yeah. We own at VWL and love  it so much that we haven't branched out much.  We have a Boardwalk View room, so I'm really excited about BWV - and Epcot is my favorite park.

We're staying at the Poly in September.  I think AKL will be our next non-VWL resort.


----------



## chirurgeon

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



Dodie, I am at the DolFun. I love the Epcot area.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just posted this on the pre/post cruise dining thread but I am going to post it here as well.
> 
> IMPORTANT
> Our Trail's End reservation on May 14th is NOT at 11:45 for 25 people.  It is at 11:55 for 15 people.  I just got off the phone with Disney Diining after being on hold for 30 minutes and they claim that they can not make changes to our ADR because I booked it through the group dept.  I told the cast member that it was made through Disney Dining and not group and he actually called me a lier and said that he would not and could not touch my reservation.  So I made an additional reservation for 8 people at 12 noon.  I know that Don's family and Katherine's family have their own ADR's.  That leaves 22.  Our 2 ADR's now cover 23 people.  There is room for only 1 more person.  Sorry if I sound frustrated, that guy at Disney Dining just ticked me off.  Normally I would have just hung up and called back but there was no way I wanted to wait on hold for another 30 minutes.
> 
> May 14th, Trail's Enc, 11:55am and 12:00noon for 23 people total
> 
> Right now everyone on th list is accounted for and there is room for 1 more person.



Wow I'm sorry that he talked to you like that.  


tickledtink33 said:


> He didn't call me a liar outright.  When I told him I booked the reservation through Disney Dining he said "No you didn't, you booked it through group, and I will not and can not do anything with it.  You'll have to call group."  Even though he didn't actually use the word liar, he might as well have.  What he probably should have said was, yes, I'm sure you booked it through our office but it must have been transferred to our group booking office because of the amount of people in your party.  And now I can't access it I'm sorry.  Can I give you the # to our group office.  This would have been much more professional.



That would have been a much nicer way of specking to you.



katscradle said:


> O.K. I am changing the #'s on things!
> 
> Here's how it stands as of right now!!
> 
> Tusker House     27 spots,  #people confirmed 22,  # of spaces left 5, ressie time 10:15am
> 
> Chefs de France 10 spots,  #people confirmed 10,  # of spaces left 0, ressie time ?
> 
> 50's Prime Time   35 spots, #people confirmed 21,  # of spaces left 14, ressie time11:15am
> 
> Trails End          44 spots,  #people confirmed 22,  # of spaces left 22, ressie times 12:15pm, 12noon, 11:55am.
> This is not counting Dpuck or 3guysandagal/katscradle into the Trails End ressies as we have our own.
> 
> So as you can see due to some confusion we now have plenty of dining spots available.
> So here's what we are going to do.
> The cut-off to sign up for any of these group dining events will be on April 30th. @ 6pm. Then on May 1st we will be calling WDW dining and cancelling what we don't need.
> This has been a group effort between several people.
> Aspen37
> Tickledtink33
> Katscradle
> Jeanigor
> 
> I would also like to thank Todd for all his efforts to keep up with all the crazieness and changes.
> 
> Now the Trails End ressie is divided into 3 at the moment.
> We are going to be filling the 12:00 & 12:15 pm ressies first.
> 
> "So once we reach the # of people in the reservation that is it. You will need to make your own ADR after that, sorry."
> 
> This has also been posted over in the pre/post dining thread!



Thanks Katherine!



maiziezoe said:


> Check out these great threads from the DCL board...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=834700
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?threadid=468132



Thanks for the links Ann.


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise? We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there. Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.


 

I'm staying at the DolFun post cruise!!!


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



We are at BCV post cruise. I am hoping to get lots of swimming in. 


I had four beers tonight. I am getting ready for the cruise.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi peeps. 

Getting late and almost time for sleep. Just before dinner, wife ascends from the cellar to inform me we need a need clothes dryer. "It won't tumble" she says. After whipping the old dryer around and sifting through the dust bunnies, I discover it's just the drive belt. Hopefully I'll be able to get a replacement locally tomorrow. I think we need dry clothes.


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> You people have WAAAY too much time on your hands!
> It got cold this winter....I needed kindling....



I thought the witch trials were in Salem, not Plymouth?



aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to find out what they are planning!



I think there are about 300 of us thinking the same thing....



katscradle said:


> Todd, would you like to get beaten up by a bunch of women?
> If you keep this up that's what might happen!
> Just say'in



Katherine, this is a family board! 



DVCsince02 said:


> He said it's added to the "schedule"... hmmmmm.



Someone else has a schedule.....oy veh!



scarlett873 said:


> Oh and the interview went well! We should hear by the end of next week! Keep your fingers crossed for him!!



Congrats Brandie and Matt!!! DP just got a line on a job similar to his old one today, too.



Madi100 said:


> Emilie is so cute.  She's playing Sorry with James.  No big deal except that he is sleeping.  He's laying on the floor, so she sat down by him and said she was playing Sorry with him.  She did.  She played the entire game.  I'd hear her say, "Oh, Dad, sorry, I'm sending you home."  "Dad, do you want to move this one or this one?"  She just finished.  I asked her if she won.  "Yeah, but Dad was close.  He just needed a two."



Awww....children are so precious.



Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  Emilie is watching over my back.  She wants to see how many more days until the cruise.



36 days. Soon to be 35. =) But that will be in a couple posts (and about half an hour from now)



winotracy said:


> I can't wait to hear what he says about it, cuz I already know what it is



 You don't play fair!!! 



chirurgeon said:


> I am looking for the hi res cruise logo that has the Survivor style.  I have it save somewhere, but I can't find it.
> 
> TIA,
> Kim



I see how it is. Mine isn't good enough for you? 



dpuck1998 said:


> She called him Todd!!





cocowum said:


> His name is Paul, Tracy... a little less rum in that Diet Cherry Coke.



I think its kismet. First she tries to woo me with the depth and breadth of her spreadsheets, then subliminally inserting my name.....just sayin'



Launchpad11B said:


> No worries Tracy, people confuse me and Todd all the time. The resemblance is uncanny.







katscradle said:


> DH doesn't know much it's the ABC and Winn Dixie in the same plaza.
> I think Walgreens is across the street and closer to Disney.



There is one over by Vista Way and Wendys. Walgreen's and ABC. Stopped there every Thursday night on the to Pleasure Island.....



ADP said:


> I'm sensing another meet!
> Post cruise at Victoria Falls...Thursday night?  10:00PM?
> 
> Brandie...You and Mathew in?
> 
> *Just a suggestion if anyone is interested.  *



You know the rules Aaron, you mention it......



Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



Me!!! I am staying at the DolFUN as well!!



georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Getting late and almost time for sleep. Just before dinner, wife ascends from the cellar to inform me we need a need clothes dryer. "It won't tumble" she says. After whipping the old dryer around and sifting through the dust bunnies, I discover it's just the drive belt. Hopefully I'll be able to get a replacement locally tomorrow. I think we need dry clothes.



Hiya George. A fuse in my dryer took a nose dive a couple weeks back. Certainly not the weather to line dry clothes, so I had to do the same thing.


----------



## katscradle

Dry clothes are a must as it is pretty uncomfortable to wear wet clothing.
Night George!

Anyone else still here?

Todd will keep my fingers crossed for your DP that he gets a good job offer soon!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Hiya George. A fuse in my dryer took a nose dive a couple weeks back. Certainly not the weather to line dry clothes, so I had to do the same thing.



Hi Todd. Considering this dryer is 30 years old we are pretty fortunate. It's mate the washer left us over 10 years ago.

Good luck to DP and the job lead. 



katscradle said:


> Dry clothes are a must as it is pretty uncomfortable to wear wet clothing.
> Night George!
> 
> Anyone else still here?



Hi Katherine. I'm still here but sleepy. DW wanted to watch one more episode of Deadliest Catch.


----------



## tickledtink33

I'm still here but getting tired.


----------



## katscradle

Well I think I am calling it a night.
Tired as well!
Talk to you guys tomorrow!
31 days, 10 hours till WDW!!!


----------



## jeanigor

*35 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!" and Buffoonery on Buses!!*
*5 Weeks Until the First DIS Unplugged PodCast Cruise!!*
*34 Days Until 6 DISers get dirty for Give Kids The World!!*


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.





DVCsince02 said:


> We're there too!





winotracy said:


> I'm in Kidani.





ADP said:


> I'm sensing another meet!
> Post cruise at Victoria Falls...Thursday night?  10:00PM?
> 
> Brandie...You and Mathew in?
> 
> *Just a suggestion if anyone is interested.  *



Whoohoo over here!  Me too!!  I'll be at AKV-Kidani

Sidenote, Deb Wills is holding a meet on May 8th did anyone see that?  I'd register and attend, but I already feel like I'm dragging my family to lots of stuff.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.




My Mom and I are staying at BWV post-cruise also Dodie. For the exact same reason! This is my first stay at BWV.  I've been trying to stay at all the DVC.  I am hoping to switch over to AKV for my Sept trip.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin' peeps. The weather is much nicer here today.  It was dangerously windy yesterday.


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps. The weather is much nicer here today.  It was dangerously windy yesterday.



Good Morning *PAUL*.

We were supposed to have 1-3 inches of snow by morning but nothing yet.


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> Good Morning *PAUL*.
> 
> We were supposed to have 1-3 inches of snow by morning but nothing yet.



LOL!  Good morning to you too Tracy!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Alicia made me and DD try on a bunch of cruise clothes yesterday! It had a very tropical feel to it!  You can never have enough Hawaiian Mickey Mouse shirts.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps. The weather is much nicer here today.  It was dangerously windy yesterday.



Good Morning!

Same here Paul.  I'm glad the wind finally died down.  Couldn't do anything yesterday. I need to get a good long walk in.



winotracy said:


> Good Morning *PAUL*.
> 
> We were supposed to have 1-3 inches of snow by morning but nothing yet.


 

Your snow is my severe T-storms and rain tomorrow.


----------



## winotracy

We went shopping yesterday and got Bill and I some cruise clothes.  Still having trouble finding sandels that I want.  I have my Tevas, but that won't work for dinner.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> We went shopping yesterday and got Bill and I some cruise clothes.  Still having trouble finding sandels that I want.  I have my Tevas, but that won't work for dinner.



Do you have DSW near you?  I was in the local store and they have tons of sandels out from casual to super dressy.


----------



## OKW Lover

Love the shells


----------



## LMO429

chirurgeon said:


> Dodie, I am at the DolFun. I love the Epcot area.
> 
> Kim




We will be at the Beach Club until the 21st after the Cruise.  I can not wait!


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> For those who need it, I can make a packy run (oh, please don't make me define my New England colloquialisms!) pre-cruise, as I will have the rental car.



I don't know of this "New England colloquialism" you speak, but your offer is wicked good.


----------



## LMO429

It's a beautiful day here in NYC this morning. I went out to get coffee this morning and was thinking to myself how funny it is how I want time to fly by when I am counting down to the cruise and our trip to disneyworld and how I wish time could stand still once may 10th rolls around!    WOW! Only 5 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



Val & I are at BCV post-cruise.  Pre-cruise as well for that matter!


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Do you have DSW near you?  I was in the local store and they have tons of sandels out from casual to super dressy.



It's on the other side of town.  I'm picky about the shoes because the last time we cruised I didn't have great, comfortable shoes and my feet were always hurting from standing and walking too much (can you tell I sit at a computer all day!).  I loved the sandals that I had but they no longer than the support in them as they are old.  Five weeks to find a new pair


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> It's on the other side of town.  I'm picky about the shoes because the last time we cruised I didn't have great, comfortable shoes and my feet were always hurting from standing and walking too much (can you tell I sit at a computer all day!).  I loved the sandals that I had but they no longer than the support in them as they are old.  Five weeks to find a new pair



Alicia's cruise shopping for shoes, shorts and khakis today at the mall.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Good Morning *PAUL*.
> 
> We were supposed to have 1-3 inches of snow by morning but nothing yet.



We are supposed to get that snow tomorrow night into Tuesday.  Hopefully this will be the last of the really cold weather for this season.  I am so ready for spring to be here and stay.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> We went shopping yesterday and got Bill and I some cruise clothes.  Still having trouble finding sandels that I want.  I have my Tevas, but that won't work for dinner.



Tracy, have you tried DSW?  I was there last week and they had quite a few cute dinner sandals.  If I hadn't already gotten mine earlier this year, I would have had a few possibilities.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

kab407 said:


> Do you have DSW near you?  I was in the local store and they have tons of sandels out from casual to super dressy.



Kathy, great minds think alike. 

Kim


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> I You know the rules Aaron, you mention it......


I do, but this is going to be very informal.  If you can make it great, if not no big deal.  We'll gather at 10:00PM at Victoria Falls located on the second floor near the 3rd floor main lobby at AKL.  Nice use of multiquote by the way. 


Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps. The weather is much nicer here today.  It was dangerously windy yesterday.


Hi Paul!  *AKL Rules!  *


dpuck1998 said:


> Whoohoo over here!  Me too!!  I'll be at AKV-Kidani
> Sidenote, Deb Wills is holding a meet on May 8th did anyone see that?  I'd register and attend, but I already feel like I'm dragging my family to lots of stuff.


Hey Puck!  You're in, right?  Hope you can make it over.  We maybe spending Thursday near the new pool at Kidani.  I'm not 100& sure yet.
I saw the Kidani tour on her site.  We won't be there in time to participate.  Not only that, but it's limited to 20 people.  I'm sure its full by now.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. Considering this dryer is 30 years old we are pretty fortunate. It's mate the washer left us over 10 years ago.



My washing machine died with the clothes unspun.  So all the clothes were soaking wet.  It was not fun. 

Good luck with the drier.



winotracy said:


> It's on the other side of town.  I'm picky about the shoes because the last time we cruised I didn't have great, comfortable shoes and my feet were always hurting from standing and walking too much (can you tell I sit at a computer all day!).  I loved the sandals that I had but they no longer than the support in them as they are old.  Five weeks to find a new pair



Did you look at Merrell?  There an outlet near me and they had some really cute sandals.  They have great support too.  They had a white pair that I would wear to dinner.



chirurgeon said:


> We are supposed to get that snow tomorrow night into Tuesday.  Hopefully this will be the last of the really cold weather for this season.  I am so ready for spring to be here and stay.
> 
> Kim



My son has his first outdoor soccer practice on Tuesday.  I am pretty sure that was on Safetymom's list of "you know you live in Pittsburgh" when you have to wear a winter coat to soccer practice.


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Kathy, great minds think alike.
> 
> Kim



I love DSW!!!  I have a $25 coupon that is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> I do, but this is going to be very informal.  If you can make it great, if not no big deal.  We'll gather at 10:00PM at Victoria Falls located on the second floor near the 3rd floor main lobby at AKL.  Nice use of multiquote by the way.
> 
> Hi Paul!  *AKL Rules!  *
> 
> Hey Puck!  You're in, right?  Hope you can make it over.  We maybe spending Thursday near the new pool at Kidani.  I'm not 100& sure yet.
> I saw the Kidani tour on her site.  We won't be there in time to participate.  Not only that, but it's limited to 20 people.  I'm sure its full by now.



Morning Aaron. The new pool area at Kidani is something I'm really looking forward to seeing. Between that and Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival, our time will be well spent!


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia's cruise shopping for shoes, shorts and khakis today at the mall.



I'm done shoe shopping   I found a pair of sandals that I liked that were the same brand I had before so I bought them online.  Not too bad with all discounts I only paid $17 

I needed new sneakers too (so did Bill) and we love the ones we have so I looked online for those as well.  I couldn't get the exact model I had (it's about two years old so the only sizes I could find were wide or 5), but that is now done too!  



chirurgeon said:


> We are supposed to get that snow tomorrow night into Tuesday.  Hopefully this will be the last of the really cold weather for this season.  I am so ready for spring to be here and stay.
> 
> Kim



The grass is completely covered with snow already and it's been snowing less than 1 1/2 hours!  I'm so over winter!


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning all.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> I do, but this is going to be very informal.  If you can make it great, if not no big deal.  We'll gather at 10:00PM at Victoria Falls located on the second floor near the 3rd floor main lobby at AKL.  Nice use of multiquote by the way.
> 
> Hi Paul!  *AKL Rules!  *
> 
> Hey Puck!  You're in, right?  Hope you can make it over.  We maybe spending Thursday near the new pool at Kidani.  I'm not 100& sure yet.
> I saw the Kidani tour on her site.  We won't be there in time to participate.  Not only that, but it's limited to 20 people.  I'm sure its full by now.



I will be there, hopefully we have warm weather and the kids will be in the pool and we can hang out.

I had a chance to get in on the Deb Tour but I passed, I'm sure its full by now.  Just too much going on and too little time.



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning Aaron. The new pool area at Kidani is something I'm really looking forward to seeing. Between that and Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival, our time will be well spent!



 You got that right


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> The grass is completely covered with snow already and it's been snowing less than 1 1/2 hours!  I'm so over winter!



snow  


5 weeks till  and


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> I'm done shoe shopping   I found a pair of sandals that I liked that were the same brand I had before so I bought them online.  Not too bad with all discounts I only paid $17
> 
> I needed new sneakers too (so did Bill) and we love the ones we have so I looked online for those as well.  I couldn't get the exact model I had (it's about two years old so the only sizes I could find were wide or 5), but that is now done too!
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is completely covered with snow already and it's been snowing less than 1 1/2 hours!  I'm so over winter!



 on the shoes.

 on the snow.  I am over winter myself.  I am going to visit my friend in Charlotte so I can get away from this weather.


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> I do, but this is going to be very informal.  If you can make it great, if not no big deal.  We'll gather at 10:00PM at Victoria Falls located on the second floor near the 3rd floor main lobby at AKL.  Nice use of multiquote by the way.
> 
> Hi Paul!  *AKL Rules!  *
> 
> Hey Puck!  You're in, right?  Hope you can make it over.  We maybe spending Thursday near the new pool at Kidani.  I'm not 100& sure yet.
> I saw the Kidani tour on her site.  We won't be there in time to participate.  Not only that, but it's limited to 20 people.  I'm sure its full by now.



What if we're not staying at AKL?? Are we invinted too???


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> What if we're not staying at AKL?? Are we invinted too???



You're always welcome Shelly.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> You're always welcome Shelly.



Aww, thanks!!


----------



## georgemoe

Hey cruisers! Good morning.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hey cruisers! Good morning.



Howdy George!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hey cruisers! Good morning.



Morning George!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy George!



Hi Paul!



shellyminnie said:


> Morning George!!



Hi Shelly!

Where has the morning gone?


----------



## Dodie

Funny all the talk about sandals. I need a pair of white ones to wear with skirts to dinner. I can't handle high high heels even on dry land, let alone on a ship. I looked EVERYWHERE yesterday and the only white ones are either high heeled strappy 20-something shoes or "old lady shoes."  I swear, they don't think that anyone between the age of 35 and 70 wears white sandals.  Very frustrating.

I'm also chuckling because, being of like mind, I have a feeling several of the guys on this cruise will end up "matching" in their tropical Mickey Hawaiian shirts.  Phillip has several (5? 6?) and he's bringing them all along.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps. The weather is much nicer here today.  It was dangerously windy yesterday.





Dodie said:


> Funny all the talk about sandals. I need a pair of white ones to wear with skirts to dinner. I can't handle high high heels even on dry land, let alone on a ship. I looked EVERYWHERE yesterday and the only white ones are either high heeled strappy 20-something shoes or "old lady shoes."  I swear, they don't think that anyone between the age of 35 and 70 wears white sandals.  Very frustrating.



So you're looking for something between stripper and walker?  Welcome to my world of shoe shopping!  I did buy a new pair of Brooks.  Not something I will wear to dinner though.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> So you're looking for something between stripper and walker?



EXACTLY! I've seen some in brown or black (which I don't need), but the white ones all seem to be one extreme or the other.

Once we find them, I'll be laughing again because several of us gals will show up with matching shoes!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Dodie said:


> EXACTLY! I've seen some in brown or black (which I don't need), but the white ones all seem to be one extreme or the other.
> 
> Once we find them, I'll be laughing again because several of us gals will show up with matching shoes!



You better HOPE your shoes don't match mine.  I loves me some ugly boats.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> You better HOPE your shoes don't match mine.  I loves me some ugly boats.



Same here Mindy.  Keens don't go with everything! I wish they did.


----------



## sandyh67

Dodie said:


> Funny all the talk about sandals. I need a pair of white ones to wear with skirts to dinner. I can't handle high high heels even on dry land, let alone on a ship. I looked EVERYWHERE yesterday and the only white ones are either high heeled strappy 20-something shoes or "old lady shoes."  I swear, they don't think that anyone between the age of 35 and 70 wears white sandals.  Very frustrating.
> 
> I'm also chuckling because, being of like mind, I have a feeling several of the guys on this cruise will end up "matching" in their tropical Mickey Hawaiian shirts.  Phillip has several (5? 6?) and he's bringing them all along.



Do you have a Marshalls near you??  I had the same difficulty, but went in there and came out with 3 pairs.  There is honestly hundreds of choices there- good luck!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning!
I just stopped in to say hi!
I am off to the gym this afternoon.


----------



## wishspirit

spaddy said:


> My washing machine died with the clothes unspun.  So all the clothes were soaking wet.  It was not fun.
> 
> Good luck with the drier.



I had that once in University halls, the washing machine wouldn't stop for 3 hours till I called the campus help centre. They finally opened it, but the water wouldn't drain, so I had to ring them all out by hand over the bath!  My arms still ache thinking about it!



kab407 said:


> I love DSW!!!  I have a $25 coupon that is burning a hole in my pocket.



I have a Benefit make up voucher for £20 which I am really feeling the urge to spend! 



spaddy said:


> on the shoes.
> 
> on the snow.  I am over winter myself.  I am going to visit my friend in Charlotte so I can get away from this weather.



Its spring here, nice and sunny yesterday, but a bit overcast today. The flowers were out in St James' Park in London yesterday when I went, its was just lovely!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I was out hunting for white sandals as well!  Still no luck.  I've got the same issues many of you do, I don't want a heel that's too high, plus I prefer a true leather footbed and 99.9% of them have that fake suede-like material.  It seems as though all that's out there is either way too dressy, or not dressy at all!  

What are you ladies wearing to dinner?  Skirts, capris?  I want to dress up a bit, but want comfort as well.

(Ha, ha...reading through my post I sounds like a 100 yr old woman!)


----------



## Dodie

wishspirit said:


> Its spring here, nice and sunny yesterday, but a bit overcast today. The flowers were out in St James' Park in London yesterday when I went, its was just lovely!



OK Kate. If it makes you feel better, now **I** am jealous of **YOU.** I've always wanted to visit London and this sounds wonderful.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Is anybody still staying in the Epcot resorts area post-cruise?  We're still at BWV and excited about it - we've never stayed there.  Plus - we'll be closer to stumble "home" after the DATW on Friday night.



We are staying at BWV post-cruise.  We'll be in a one bedroom, standard view.



ADP said:


> We've got a little Beach Club resort action going on pre-cruise, but not post cruise.
> You'll definately love walking back from EPCOT after DATW.  Especially if it gets out of control.



We are at Beach Club Villas pre-cruise.  We are staying in a studio for that portioin.  I figure we can handle that for two nights.



katscradle said:


> Good morning!
> I just stopped in to say hi!
> I am off to the gym this afternoon.



Good morning.  Have fun at the gym.  I'm hoping to talk James into going shopping with me.


----------



## Dodie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> What are you ladies wearing to dinner?  Skirts, capris?  I want to dress up a bit, but want comfort as well.



Lisa, I'm wearing skirts for dinner, but that's mostly because I already have several and they fit me better than dresses. Not fancy skirts, cotton skirts with a nice-ish t-shirt usually.  I have worn capris/crops to the dining room as well on previous cruises.


----------



## Madi100

Cruise Question

Can DD wear plaid shorts with a cute t-shirt and sweater to dinner?  She's got a couple of dresses, but I'm trying to pack less.  And, that would be an outfit she could wear to the parks.


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I was out hunting for white sandals as well!  Still no luck.  I've got the same issues many of you do, I don't want a heel that's too high, plus I prefer a true leather footbed and 99.9% of them have that fake suede-like material.  It seems as though all that's out there is either way too dressy, or not dressy at all!
> 
> What are you ladies wearing to dinner?  Skirts, capris?  I want to dress up a bit, but want comfort as well.
> 
> (Ha, ha...reading through my post I sounds like a 100 yr old woman!)



I am wearing a dress one night, although I'm very unsure of it.  I bought it, so now I'm wearing it.  But otherwise, I'm wearing capris.  I have come capris with dressy tops.


----------



## DVCsince02

Have you ladies tried Zappos.com?  You can narrow the search by color, heel height, etc.  Plus they have free shipping both ways (if you need to return).

Just a thought.


----------



## Dodie

Here we go again weather-wise.  Severe storms coming this way, large hail, potential for tornados, etc.  To be followed by a serious drop in temperature (highs in the mid-thirties Monday and Tuesday) with snow showers.

ARRRGGHH. Is it May 9th yet?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks Dodie and Nicole!  I think I'll go with Capris or maybe a skort or two.

Nicole -- I think your daughter will be fine in plaid shorts.  It's been awhile since we did the Disney cruise, but our kids wore shorts in the dining room.  The one thing I remember was how cold it was, so definitely make sure she has a sweater (you too!).


----------



## Dodie

Wow. We're within striking distance of thread #10. If anyone declares a posting war, it will be here before we know it!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Wow. We're within striking distance of thread #10. *If anyone declares a posting war*, it will be here before we know it!



Not me.....


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Wow. We're within striking distance of thread #10. If anyone declares a posting war, it will be here before we know it!



What do we post to?


----------



## DVCsince02

So I just tried zappos.com for the flat white sandals.  They had tons!


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> The grass is completely covered with snow already and it's been snowing less than 1 1/2 hours!  I'm so over winter!



Yikes that means its heading this way!!!



Dodie said:


> Wow. We're within striking distance of thread #10. If anyone declares a posting war, it will be here before we know it!



Posting wars on weekends are not allowed. People have stuff to do.


----------



## DLBDS

It's almost 80* here today. Our winter is pretty much over but the temps are supposed to drop quite a bit on Tues. The leaves on the trees are coming out and the Forsythias are done blooming. It's spring!

I don't own a dress or a skirt. I prefer to wear black (side-zip) dress pants with a nice feminine top. This is what I'll be wearing to dinner.

I'll be shoe shopping this coming week. 

Praying that the swim suits I ordered from Lands End will fit. If they don't, I don't know what I'm gonna do.

Remember when I said I lost 1 lb. the other day? I did the Body Test again this morning on the Wii Fit and it told me I lost another 2 lbs.! I was doubtful so I walked over to my mother's and got on her scale. I have actually lost 2 lbs! It's only been 2-3 days! Not sure what I did but I think I need to figure it out! 
*
Question.....

*Did any of you gals that gave birth have problems with your rings fitting afterward? I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring in over a decade. I've always attributed it to weight gain but I think I heard something in the past about pregnancy kinda affecting your hands and feet. Anyone have anything to share on this?


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> So I just tried zappos.com for the flat white sandals. They had tons!


 
That's where I bought mine - I can show them to you on the cruise!


----------



## DLBDS

tiggerbell said:


> That's where I bought mine - I can show them to you on the cruise!



I like the Zappos website but they are so expensive. My mother uses them on occasion but I haven't yet. Always try to find what I need cheaper or I do without.


----------



## Dodie

OK. I just bought a pair of white sandals on Zappos.com. They are Soffts, and relatively speaking (since those are so expensive anyway), they were pretty reasonable.

Fingers crossed that they fit once they get here and that you all didn't buy the same pair.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Cruise Question
> 
> Can DD wear plaid shorts with a cute t-shirt and sweater to dinner?  She's got a couple of dresses, but I'm trying to pack less.  And, that would be an outfit she could wear to the parks.



Shorts are really frowned upon in the dining rooms, but I have seen them on many people.  



DVCsince02 said:


> Have you ladies tried Zappos.com?  You can narrow the search by color, heel height, etc.  Plus they have free shipping both ways (if you need to return).
> 
> Just a thought.



This is where we got our athletic shoes (DH doesn't like 'sneakers').  

Show has all melted already  But could get more later.


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> *
> Question.....
> 
> *Did any of you gals that gave birth have problems with your rings fitting afterward? I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring in over a decade. I've always attributed it to weight gain but I think I heard something in the past about pregnancy kinda affecting your hands and feet. Anyone have anything to share on this?



No, my rings still fit, but my feet did grow a half size.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> OK. I just bought a pair of white sandals on Zappos.com. They are Soffts, and relatively speaking (since those are so expensive anyway), they were pretty reasonable.
> 
> Fingers crossed that they fit once they get here and that you all didn't buy the same pair.



Glad to hear you found something.  Hope you love them!


----------



## Dodie

I just looked in the DCL FAQs and it said this...



> As part of the "Cruise Casual" policy, it is asked that you do not wear tank tops, swim wear or *shorts *to the dining rooms. Jeans are allowed.



We don't have kids, so I never really paid that much attention to what they were wearing, Nicole. I'm sure that some kids wear shorts. I just wanted to make sure you'd seen this.


----------



## winotracy

Cruise News​
I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:

PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
Race to Witch Mountain
Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
Confessions of a Shopaholic
Bedtime Stories
Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
Bolt in 3D
High School Musical 3
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Swing Vote 
Wall E


----------



## shellyminnie

winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E




Hannah Montana and the Jonas Brothers!!! I don't know how I will contain all my excitement!!


----------



## Dodie

winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Wow. Heavy on the Miley Cyrus and Jonas Brothers.  Good for the kids though.

BOLT is a great movie and we didn't see it in 3D. That might be cool.

Believe it or not, we never saw Wall E, so we may catch that. Bedtime Stories looked cute when it was out too.  I actually would like to see Confessions of a Shopaholic, but no way DH would go. Maybe a girls' trip to the movie. 

Thanks for posting these, Tracy!


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Well, I haven't see any of these.  Bolt, Wall E and maybe Witch Mountain are of interest.   Too bad we can't get a showing of Up since it is being shown at Cannes that week.  Thanks for the list, Tracy.

Kim


----------



## wishspirit

DVCsince02 said:


> No, my rings still fit, but my feet did grow a half size.





I am already a UK size 7 (US size 9) shoes! They CANNOT grow anymore! Luckily babies are a long way off yet...


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> We just upgraded to AKL for our post cruise stay! Pretty psyched about it.


Sounds great.  We loved our stay there in January.



cocowum said:


> Tracy, we're at the Poly with you pre-cruise and we're at AKL with you post-cruise.  What can I say, you have great taste!


The Poly was my favorite Disney resort when I first started going to WDW.  Once BC opened, the two shared top billing.  But that was before DVC.  I wish there was a DVC at the Poly.



Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia made me and DD try on a bunch of cruise clothes yesterday! It had a very tropical feel to it!  You can never have enough Hawaiian Mickey Mouse shirts.


I almost got a new one today at the Beach Club - but didn't.  Maybe tomorrow.  


Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia's cruise shopping for shoes, shorts and khakis today at the mall.





Dodie said:


> I'm also chuckling because, being of like mind, I have a feeling several of the guys on this cruise will end up "matching" in their tropical Mickey Hawaiian shirts.  Phillip has several (5? 6?) and he's bringing them all along.


I'm sure I'll have a different one each day.


----------



## dzneygirl

5 more Sundays!!  I can't contain myself anymore!!!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Wow. Heavy on the Miley Cyrus and Jonas Brothers.  Good for the kids though.
> 
> BOLT is a great movie and we didn't see it in 3D. That might be cool.
> 
> Believe it or not, we never saw Wall E, so we may catch that. Bedtime Stories looked cute when it was out too.  I actually would like to see Confessions of a Shopaholic, but no way DH would go. Maybe a girls' trip to the movie.
> 
> Thanks for posting these, Tracy!




Saw Wall E, but would see it again.
Bolt in 3D I haven't seen Bolt yet so that would be great!
Bedtime Stories I want to see that and haven't.
Confessions of a Shopaholic well I think you may be right Dodie, that is a girls trip I think which would be kind of cool.


----------



## Launchpad11B

We just heard Todd ask a question on another pod cast! Blasphemy!


----------



## DVCsince02

Blasphemy cuz you listened......


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> 
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Oh wow! A big THANK YOU for posting this! I would really like to see a movie while on the cruise. I know most folks do this at home and don't want to waste cruise time doing it but we hardly ever go to a movie. I'm looking forward to it!



Launchpad11B said:


> We just heard Todd ask a question on another pod cast! Blasphemy!



So, what did he ask? 



DVCsince02 said:


> Blasphemy cuz you listened......


----------



## scarlett873

Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Blasphemy cuz you listened......



Listening is one thing, participating is quite another! That should be worth at least a round of drinks!


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!



Howdy, Brandie!

Good luck on the exam! I'm sure you'll ace it!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!



Hi Brandie. Good luck on your test.


----------



## DLBDS

Launchpad11B said:


> Listening is one thing, participating is quite another! That should be worth at least a round of drinks!



Or two!


Or three!!


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> I'm sensing another meet!
> Post cruise at Victoria Falls...Thursday night?  10:00PM?
> 
> Brandie...You and Mathew in?
> 
> *Just a suggestion if anyone is interested.  *


It's a possibility...depends on what's going on!  


Isn't that MK day for the collective?


----------



## Dodie

As for movies onboard, sometimes you find yourself just wanting to get out of the sun for awhile. The movie theater is nice. Plus, we've seen the live shows and DH finds that the movement in that part of the ship (the big live theater) really bothers him, so we probably will catch a couple of movies instead.

It has literally rained ALL DAY here. So gloomy. Would have been great to just nap, but there was too much to do today.


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> OK. I just bought a pair of white sandals on Zappos.com. They are Soffts, and relatively speaking (since those are so expensive anyway), they were pretty reasonable.
> 
> Fingers crossed that they fit once they get here and that you all didn't buy the same pair.


 

LOL!  Now you've scared me!  I bought these:






All I have worn for years (thanks to the ripped tendon in my left foot) is Crocs - this is quite an accomplishment... REAL shoes!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> LOL!  Now you've scared me!  I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have worn for years (thanks to the ripped tendon in my left foot) is Crocs - this is quite an accomplishment... REAL shoes!



Real shoes!! I'm impressed!!


----------



## Dodie

*Similar*, but not exact!  I bought these...


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> LOL!  Now you've scared me!  I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have worn for years (thanks to the ripped tendon in my left foot) is Crocs - this is quite an accomplishment... REAL shoes!





Dodie said:


> *Similar*, but not exact!  I bought these...



Those are both very cute.  Love them.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> My washing machine died with the clothes unspun.  So all the clothes were soaking wet.  It was not fun.
> 
> Good luck with the drier.



Hi Anne. Thanks. The part we got at Lowe's today did not work. I knew it probably wasn't the right one but some times a guy wants to try and make it work. 

I'll need to call a real appliance repair store tomorrow. None were open today.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi Anne. Thanks. The part we got at Lowe's today did not work. I knew it probably wasn't the right one but some times a guy wants to try and make it work.
> 
> I'll need to call a real appliance repair store tomorrow. None were open today.



My DH loves repairclinic.com.  We have had to fix our washer about 5 times.  That and 1 class action lawsuit later and it works pretty well.  

That website will definitely help you find the right part and trouble shoot.


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> No, my rings still fit, but my feet did grow a half size.



anything else? 



winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Awesome!  I can take the DD to see Hannah Montana and not pay for it! 



Launchpad11B said:


> We just heard Todd ask a question on another pod cast! Blasphemy!



Yea!



DVCsince02 said:


> Blasphemy cuz you listened......



Oh wait!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?



 Bet the will be great with some mud all over them.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> My DH loves repairclinic.com.  We have had to fix our washer about 5 times.  That and 1 class action lawsuit later and it works pretty well.
> 
> That website will definitely help you find the right part and trouble shoot.



You must have a front loader?


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?



Phillip says to let you know  that he thinks those will look great on Castaway Cay - you know - sand and all.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Phillip says to let you know  that he thinks those will look great on Castaway Cay - you know - sand and all.



Instead of sand castles we will be digging foxholes!


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> You must have a front loader?



Yes, the infamous Maytag.  We ended up ok in the end because we did most of the repairs ourselves.  They also replaced the motor/control board under warranty.  Every single thing listed in the class action suit broke on our washer.  I guess we are just lucky.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> Yes, the infamous Maytag.  We ended up ok in the end because we did most of the repairs ourselves.  They also replaced the motor/control board under warranty.  Every single thing listed in the class action suit broke on our washer.  I guess we are just lucky.



We bought the over sized top loader right before the front loader came out.  We were mad that we didn't' get the front loader.  Then all the troubles began.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?



Those look comfortable!!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Errr.. I don't see Twilight listed here 



Launchpad11B said:


> We just heard Todd ask a question on another pod cast! Blasphemy!



There are OTHER podcasts 



scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!


Good luck


----------



## dpuck1998

MrandMissVacation said:


> Errr.. I don't see Twilight listed here


----------



## Tonya2426

MrandMissVacation said:


> Errr.. I don't see Twilight listed here


 

Don't they have a DVD somewhere onboard?!?!?!  Maybe I will bring a DVD player just in case.


----------



## shellyminnie

MrandMissVacation said:


> Errr.. I don't see Twilight listed here





dpuck1998 said:


>


----------



## DLBDS

MrandMissVacation said:


> Errr.. I don't see Twilight listed here



I was disappointed about that too. Was hoping I could see it for the first time on the cruise. Oh well. Have to wait for HBO.


----------



## dzneygirl

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't they have a DVD somewhere onboard?!?!?!  Maybe I will bring a DVD player just in case.



Let me know how I can help


----------



## Tonya2426

dzneygirl said:


> Let me know how I can help


 

Still thinking watching it on the Dumbotron under the stars would be incredible!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> We just heard Todd ask a question on another pod cast! Blasphemy!



Pot calling the.....


----------



## dzneygirl

Tonya2426 said:


> Still thinking watching it on the Dumbotron under the stars would be incredible!!!!



Yes it would!!!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!



Good luck Brandie! 



spaddy said:


> My DH loves repairclinic.com.  We have had to fix our washer about 5 times.  That and 1 class action lawsuit later and it works pretty well.
> 
> That website will definitely help you find the right part and trouble shoot.





spaddy said:


> Yes, the infamous Maytag.  We ended up ok in the end because we did most of the repairs ourselves.  They also replaced the motor/control board under warranty.  Every single thing listed in the class action suit broke on our washer.  I guess we are just lucky.





dpuck1998 said:


> We bought the over sized top loader right before the front loader came out.  We were mad that we didn't' get the front loader.  Then all the troubles began.



I think I may have started laundry talk.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I am wearing a dress one night, although I'm very unsure of it.  I bought it, so now I'm wearing it.  But otherwise, I'm wearing capris.  I have come capris with dressy tops.




We're doing palo for dinner one night and I'll dress up for that. Otherwise it's capris and dress tops. As for the girls, could you do skorts, which would be slightly dressier than the shorts, but they'd still be comfortable in them at the parks?


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> I actually would like to see Confessions of a Shopaholic, but no way DH would go. Maybe a girls' trip to the movie.




I definately want to see this! I couldn't talk any of my real life friends to see this and I hate going to the movies by myself.  

I think DH took the kids to see nemo on one of our cruises; other than that we've been so busy with other activities we never made it. There are a few on this list that I'd like to see this time!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone, 
What did I miss today?  Less than 5 weeks until we take over the Wonder!


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> I just looked in the DCL FAQs and it said this...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have kids, so I never really paid that much attention to what they were wearing, Nicole. I'm sure that some kids wear shorts. I just wanted to make sure you'd seen this.



Arr!  It is a very cute, dressy outfit.  Some dress codes stink.  Oh well.  



winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Thanks, Tracy!  Em will be THRILLED to see Race to Witch Mountain and Hannah Montana.



dpuck1998 said:


> We bought the over sized top loader right before the front loader came out.  We were mad that we didn't' get the front loader.  Then all the troubles began.



I hate, let me say it again, I HATE my front loading washing machine.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> What did I miss today?  Less than 5 weeks until we take over the Wonder!



Hey Aaron. It was relatively quiet here today. Shoes & washing machines mostly. How did Anna do?


----------



## tickledtink33

Hi All


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I was out hunting for white sandals as well!  Still no luck.  I've got the same issues many of you do, I don't want a heel that's too high, plus I prefer a true leather footbed and 99.9% of them have that fake suede-like material.  It seems as though all that's out there is either way too dressy, or not dressy at all!
> 
> *What are you ladies wearing to dinner?  Skirts, capris?  I want to dress up a bit, but want comfort as well.*
> 
> (Ha, ha...reading through my post I sounds like a 100 yr old woman!)


 I'm packing 6 dresses and high heels, lots of heels...



winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E


Woot!They look great! We'll definitely catch Hannah Montana and CoaS. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?



.....


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I hate, let me say it again, I HATE my front loading washing machine.



what do you hate about it? I need to get thru our kitchen reno and the cruise and after that, need to start researching new W&D.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> what do you hate about it? I need to get thru our kitchen reno and the cruise and after that, need to start researching new W&D.



Major issues with mold/mildew.  I have NEVER shut the door on the washing machine when it is not in use.  It is in our basement.  But, still, there is always mold/mildew in the rubber seal.  I am constantly having to clean it out.  Water sits in the bottom of it.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Aaron. It was relatively quiet here today. Shoes & washing machines mostly. How did Anna do?


They did ok Paul.  They finished 3rd out of 5 teams.  Not their best showing, but certainly not bad either.  Anna is on Spring Break this week so we decided to stay an extra night in Cincinnati.  We are at the Great Wolf Lodge.  www.greatwolflodge.com.  It's a lodge resort with a huge indoor water park.  They have a number of amenities inside the lodge.  It's similar to the Wilderness Lodge in scope and style.  

They have a very nice fitness room as well for guests who need to get muddy in the near future.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> They did ok Paul.  They finished 3rd out of 5 teams.  Not their best showing, but certainly not bad either.  Anna is on Spring Break this week so we decided to stay an extra night in Cincinnati.  We are at the Great Wolf Lodge.  www.greatwolflodge.com.  It's a lodge resort with a huge indoor water park.  They have a number of amenities inside the lodge.  It's similar to the Wilderness Lodge in scope and style.
> 
> They have a very nice fitness room as well for guests who need to get muddy in the near future.



Sounds like a nice place.


----------



## firsttimemom

ADP said:


> We are at the Great Wolf Lodge.  www.greatwolflodge.com.  It's a lodge resort with a huge indoor water park.  They have a number of amenities inside the lodge.  It's similar to the Wilderness Lodge in scope and style.



We have one of those in Williamsburg. I've heard it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Madi100

If I spend any more money preparing for this cruise it is possible I will have to cancel because I can't afford it anymore 

We went shopping today for Easter stuff.  A couple major purchases.  Madi got a new bike - she needs one, not a gift.  Em used money to buy a new DS.  Not sure that the new one is anything great, but that's what she wanted to spend her money on.  

Did buy Bedtime Stories on Blue-Ray.  We don't have a player, but bought it because it comes with a digital copy and a DVD.  Seemed like the way to go.  That's going in an Easter basket.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> They did ok Paul.  They finished 3rd out of 5 teams.  Not their best showing, but certainly not bad either.  Anna is on Spring Break this week so we decided to stay an extra night in Cincinnati.  We are at the Great Wolf Lodge.  www.greatwolflodge.com.  It's a lodge resort with a huge indoor water park.  They have a number of amenities inside the lodge.  It's similar to the Wilderness Lodge in scope and style.
> 
> They have a very nice fitness room as well for guests who need to get muddy in the near future.



Congrats Aaron! 

Have fun, we hit the great wolf in traverse city at least once or twice a year and its a blast!  Enjoy!


----------



## Madi100

ADP said:


> They did ok Paul.  They finished 3rd out of 5 teams.  Not their best showing, but certainly not bad either.  Anna is on Spring Break this week so we decided to stay an extra night in Cincinnati.  We are at the Great Wolf Lodge.  www.greatwolflodge.com.  It's a lodge resort with a huge indoor water park.  They have a number of amenities inside the lodge.  It's similar to the Wilderness Lodge in scope and style.
> 
> They have a very nice fitness room as well for guests who need to get muddy in the near future.



My girls go to Great Wolf Lodge with Grandma and Grandpa in Kansas City.  They love it.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> If I spend any more money preparing for this cruise it is possible I will have to cancel because I can't afford it anymore
> 
> We went shopping today for Easter stuff.  A couple major purchases.  Madi got a new bike - she needs one, not a gift.  Em used money to buy a new DS.  Not sure that the new one is anything great, but that's what she wanted to spend her money on.
> 
> Did buy Bedtime Stories on Blue-Ray.  We don't have a player, but bought it because it comes with a digital copy and a DVD.  Seemed like the way to go.  That's going in an Easter basket.



I love that Disney is doing this now!  We got Bolt like that and I can put in on my PC for travel and have a copy for the car and the house.


----------



## DLBDS

firsttimemom said:


> I definately want to see this! I couldn't talk any of my real life friends to see this and *I hate going to the movies by myself.  *
> 
> I think DH took the kids to see nemo on one of our cruises; other than that we've been so busy with other activities we never made it. There are a few on this list that I'd like to see this time!



I'm the total opposite. Before my DD was born, I would go see a movie quite often by myself during the day. I kinda miss it. I think I saw Interview With A Vampire about 4 times at the local discount theater.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> We just heard Todd ask a question on another pod cast! Blasphemy!



Yup, heard it earlier today when I was walking.




Yes, I listened to another podcast. THe DIS is my true love though.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Sounds like a nice place.





firsttimemom said:


> We have one of those in Williamsburg. I've heard it's a lot of fun.





Madi100 said:


> My girls go to Great Wolf Lodge with Grandma and Grandpa in Kansas City.  They love it.


This is the first one I've ever been to.  It is very nice.  It's right next door to Kings Island.


----------



## Madi100

Emiile is sick.  Her throat hurts, and she's got a mild temp.  I'm hoping it's no big deal.  Knock on wood, neither of my kids have ever had strep, and they've sure been exposed.  My kids are NEVER sick.  This year, when we are taking them out for 7 days, Emilie has been sick 3 days this semester.  If she's not feeling better tomorrow, that makes four.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!



Good luck Brandie!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Nice shoes ladies. I just picked up a new pair myself. What do you think?



The question is, do you have an outfit that goes with those beauties?


----------



## DLBDS

ADP said:


> They did ok Paul.  They finished 3rd out of 5 teams.  Not their best showing, but certainly not bad either.  Anna is on Spring Break this week so we decided to stay an extra night in Cincinnati.  We are at the Great Wolf Lodge.  www.greatwolflodge.com.  It's a lodge resort with a huge indoor water park.  They have a number of amenities inside the lodge.  It's similar to the Wilderness Lodge in scope and style.
> 
> They have a very nice fitness room as well for guests who need to get muddy in the near future.



Oh wow! I need a detailed report, Aaron. We're considering taking DD11 there for her birthday the first weekend in June. They just opened a new one in Concord, NC. I can't really tell what all there is to do though for the tween ages. I'll be waiting for a DETAILED trip report when you get back!!


----------



## scarlett873

I've got 2 dressy dresses for dinner...one for Palo and the other for dress up night. And i've got some random dresses that i'll be bringing as well for the other nights. 

I usually wear a lot of capris as I hate how I look in shorts...

I don't do heels easily. I've got to find some that won't hurt my feet!


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!



Good luck Brandie! 



spaddy said:


> My DH loves repairclinic.com.  We have had to fix our washer about 5 times.  That and 1 class action lawsuit later and it works pretty well.
> 
> That website will definitely help you find the right part and trouble shoot.





spaddy said:


> Yes, the infamous Maytag.  We ended up ok in the end because we did most of the repairs ourselves.  They also replaced the motor/control board under warranty.  Every single thing listed in the class action suit broke on our washer.  I guess we are just lucky.





dpuck1998 said:


> We bought the over sized top loader right before the front loader came out.  We were mad that we didn't' get the front loader.  Then all the troubles began.



I think I may have started laundry talk.


----------



## DLBDS

Madi100 said:


> I hate, let me say it again, *I HATE my front loading washing machine.*





Madi100 said:


> *Major issues with mold/mildew.*  I have NEVER shut the door on the washing machine when it is not in use.  It is in our basement.  But, still, there is always mold/mildew in the rubber seal.  I am constantly having to clean it out.  Water sits in the bottom of it.



I agree!  I knew about this problem when I bought the machines. I believed that leaving the door open would keep the problem from developing. Not so. I also get black mold in the soap dispenser drawer. It's an AWFUL design. This never happened with the top loaders. I wonder if the new front loader machines do this?


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> The question is, do you have an outfit that goes with those beauties?



It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.


----------



## ADP

Madi100 said:


> Emiile is sick.  Her throat hurts, and she's got a mild temp.  I'm hoping it's no big deal.  Knock on wood, neither of my kids have ever had strep, and they've sure been exposed.  My kids are NEVER sick.  This year, when we are taking them out for 7 days, Emilie has been sick 3 days this semester.  If she's not feeling better tomorrow, that makes four.


I hope she gets well Nicole. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Congrats Aaron!
> 
> Have fun, we hit the great wolf in traverse city at least once or twice a year and its a blast!  Enjoy!


Thanks Don.  I've heard a lot of nice things about Traverse City.  I bet your kids love it.  I know Anna is loving it.  She's a bit tired from today's activities though.  We plan on spending the entire day here tomorrow.  



DLBDS said:


> Oh wow! I need a detailed report, Aaron. We're considering taking DD11 there for her birthday the first weekend in June. They just opened a new one in Concord, NC. I can't really tell what all there is to do though for the tween ages. I'll be waiting for a DETAILED trip report when you get back!!


I'll try and write a few paragraphs about this place Dara.  I'll try and get some pictures too.  I will tell you if the one in Concord is like this one she will love it!


----------



## scarlett873

So 5 weeks from this very moment...we will be living it up on board the Wonder!!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.



 Thank You Paul.


----------



## DLBDS

Launchpad11B said:


> It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.



This is your beachwear? What are you gonna be doing on Castaway Cay?! Just curious.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> So 5 weeks from this very moment...we will be living it up on board the Wonder!!



And the crew is going to be wondering what the....?


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> And the crew is going to be wondering what the....?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DLBDS said:


> This is your beachwear? What are you gonna be doing on Castaway Cay?! Just curious.



Adults only beach.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> Adults only beach.






Oh, come on- sneak up on the kids!


----------



## DLBDS




----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.



My back hurts even looking at that picture!! I don't know how you do it!! 



kab407 said:


> Thank You Paul.





kab407 said:


> And the crew is going to be wondering what the....?



So true!!


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> What did I miss today?  Less than 5 weeks until we take over the Wonder!



Hi Aaron. Quiet day. As mentioned laundry talk and footwear. 



Launchpad11B said:


> It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.



I'm sure the cooler attaches somewhere.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> My back hurts even looking at that picture!! I don't know how you do it!!
> :



That's not me in that pic Shelly, but yes, hauling that gear is tough on your back. Motrin is my friend!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> That's not me in that pic Shelly, but yes, hauling that gear is tough on your back. Motrin is my friend!



I could tell it wasn't you but I figured you have probably worn something similar at one time or another.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> I could tell it wasn't you but I figured you have probably worn something similar at one time or another.



All the time. It's not fun. It is however, necessary.


----------



## chirurgeon

cocowum said:


> I'm packing 6 dresses and high heels, lots of heels...





Alicia, you are a woman after my own heart.  I will have at least 3 pairs of heels for evening.  


Just got home from dinner at Houlihan's.  They had an R&D menu as a test.  Well they passed the test.  They had homemade potato chips with a bleu cheese sauce and sprinkled with more bleu cheese.  VERY YUMMY.  Mom had the R&D meatloaf and she liked that.

5 weeks and we will be partying on the Wonder. 

Kim


----------



## Madi100

Emilie bought a DSi, and it's kind of fun.  We played with the camera tonight.  It should be entertaining for her.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.



And that's just the beer....whos got the cups?



Launchpad11B said:


> Adults only beach.



Good plan, a nice high power scope for check'en out the babes!


----------



## scarlett873

Completely off-topic...

Anyone watch Celebrity Apprentice? WTH was that???


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Completely off-topic...
> 
> Anyone watch Celebrity Apprentice? WTH was that???



No we are not watching that one Brandie. What happened? Did they fire the "Donald"?


----------



## georgemoe

11:12PM on a Sunday night and still up.  My eyes are burning. 

Tomorrow starts another week to whittle away at before the cruise. 

Time for nights. Everyone have a good night!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Completely off-topic...
> 
> Anyone watch Celebrity Apprentice? WTH was that???



I've never seen that show at all, Brandie.  What happened?


----------



## georgemoe

Ok I lied. Still up. 

Printing my countdown calendar and then I'm off.  everyone.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Ok I lied. Still up.
> 
> Printing my countdown calendar and then I'm off.  everyone.



I'm off to bed, too.  Crossing my fingers that I'll wake up and Em will feel 100%.


----------



## scarlett873

I don't want to spoil it for anyone who has yet to watch, so i'll use the white text below...please don't quote my post so that no one gets the spoiler by accident:

So you know the premise of The Apprentice, right? Two teams take on a task assigned by Trump. One team wins and one team loses...one person of the losing team is fired. So they've started doing this whole celebrity aspect of the show now with money awarded to the project manager's chosen charity...this week's task was to make a viral video about the laundry detergent, All. Both teams asked how offensive were they allowed to be without crossing the line, etc. The All execs left the decision to the teams...they said what demographic that they were aiming for and both teams set out to make their videos. Clint Black's video sucked. Bad. It wasn't funny...it was just awful. Melissa River's video was HILARIOUS. Obvious winner to me. But I guess the execs at All didn't like either one. So Trump decided that there was no winner and each project manager had to bring 2 people back into the boardroom. Out of those 6 people, 2 would be fired. Melissa's team worked together like a dream...no fighting...got the job done...perfectly. Clint's team fought the whole time with him. The video was all his idea and his team knew it sucked and they tried to intervene, but he was having no part of it. So Melissa asked for volunteers from her team to go in with her as no one really did anything wrong...the one person who volunteered was the one fired. Made no sense at all. And then Clint's team...he brought in Khloe Kardashian and Natalie (some golfer). Clint obviously should have been the one fired...his team told Trump everything that had happened...they did no wrong really. They tried to fix the video but Clint wouldn't let them help or do anything...know who was fired? Khloe. Wanna know why? Because she had a DUI and Trump didn't know about it. He went on this tirade of how people who drink and drive are horrible, etc. Khloe was busted once...is paying the price for it...learning her lesson...doing all of the classes and really taking everything to heart...and she gets fired for something that had NOTHING TO DO WITH THE TASK. 

I have never disagreed with the firings and stuff from this show because it's just a TV show...but this one was WRONG. 

Ok...i'm done...lol

So...about this cruise...


----------



## Madi100

I don't watch the show, because I don't have much respect for Donald Trump.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> I don't watch the show, because I don't have much respect for Donald Trump.



I watch because DH loved the original Apprentice where it was "normal" people doing the tasks...not celebrities...this one just wasn't right...

I don't really like Trump either. He's a bit too dramatic...


----------



## Tonya2426

I have only caught it a few times this season.  But firing that person for that is just WRONG!!!  It has nothing to do with the show - it isn't like he is actually going to hire them.  It's not like you can get that many celebrities together and not have a few things like that come out - I mean, come on  . . . Dennis Rodman . .  domestic abuse?!?!?!  He didn't get eliminated for that reason  (Just for one example)


----------



## Yvet

Hi everybody Good Morning to you all!!!!!

Today i'm going to show Ally from the Dis around in my little town Delft......

We have a mini DIS meet...


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning peeps. Four more Mondays until the cruise!! Who's already packed?


----------



## Yvet

Morning, not packed yet....
Did my packing list update last week and there is lying stuff at the guest room that must brought with us since last april..............


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> LOL!  Now you've scared me!  I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have worn for years (thanks to the ripped tendon in my left foot) is Crocs - this is quite an accomplishment... REAL shoes!





Dodie said:


> *Similar*, but not exact!  I bought these...





Launchpad11B said:


> It's a bit cumbersome but it gets the job done.



I like both the shoes, very nice!
A bit cumbersome, I would never be able to get up with that kind of a pack.

Morning Yvet! Enjoy your mini Dis meet, have fun.


----------



## katscradle

Oh ans by the way I haven't been to bed yet!
I just couldn't sleep.
However now I am tired, so as soon as I get the boys off to school I will be going to bed.

Good Morning Everyone!
30 Days till WDW!!:yay:


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Hannah Montana and the Jonas Brothers!!! I don't know how I will contain all my excitement!!



Shelly, you are now my movie watching partner in crime. We can watch HM and the JoBros together!!! And on Saturday, we will totally rock the front row of ToT!!!



scarlett873 said:


> Studying for my midterm tomorrow, but thought i'd pop in and say hi!



Midterms already!! Wow those abbreviated classes fly by!



scarlett873 said:


> It's a possibility...depends on what's going on!
> 
> 
> Isn't that MK day for the collective?



Yup. Thursday the 14th is lunch at Trail's End, then MK for anyone who is interested.


----------



## jeanigor

34 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"

In 5 weeks we will be waking up in another country......this is the life.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> I'm off to bed, too.  Crossing my fingers that I'll wake up and Em will feel 100%.



Hope Em is feeling better today Nicole.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps. Four more Mondays until the cruise!! Who's already packed?



Morning Paul.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> 34 Days Until "Fun on a Boat!"
> 
> In 5 weeks we will be waking up in another country......this is the life.



Morning Todd! Time to have breakfast, make lunch, and off to work. 

Morning everyone:


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Emilie bought a DSi, and it's kind of fun.  We played with the camera tonight.  It should be entertaining for her.



Emma's birthday is next month and she will be 6.  Is a DS too old for her?





scarlett873 said:


> Completely off-topic...
> 
> Anyone watch Celebrity Apprentice? WTH was that???



This season is a joke.


----------



## chirurgeon

ASK TRACY

How big are the bath tubs in cat 10?  Can you enjoy a good soak in them?

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma's birthday is next month and she will be 6.  Is a DS too old for her?



Emma is only 6...why are you worried about getting her married off already?  And I thought Nicole only had girls anyway?hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> How big are the bath tubs in cat 10?  Can you enjoy a good soak in them?
> 
> Kim



not Tracy, but unless you're 11 or verrrry flexible, they're not very good for soaking.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Emma is only 6...why are you worried about getting her married off already?  And I thought Nicole only had girls anyway?hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## firsttimemom

'Morning all! DS has his overnight field trip at a nature center today and tomorrow. I get to spend my day teaching 3rd graders how to get water samples from the bay and then examining them under a microscope for cytoplasms and zooplasms. But the BEST part is that it's going to pour all afternoon so I get to do half my sessions in the rain.  GOODY!!!

Actually, the best part is that I'm not sleeping over. Served my time when DD went 2 yrs ago. 

I'm hoping there's a tiny break around 3 so I can try calling Pete. 

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> not Tracy, but unless you're 11 or verrrry flexible, they're not very good for soaking.



All the more reason to go to yoga.


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> How big are the bath tubs in cat 10?  Can you enjoy a good soak in them?
> 
> Kim



They are small (the same size in category 4-12 by the way).  I tried taking a bath on an earlier cruise and I am 5'3" and it was difficult to say the least.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma's birthday is next month and she will be 6.  Is a DS too old for her?:




I don't think she is too young for a DS.
My youngest is turning 6 at the end of April and he loves playing with his big brother's GB. I don't think there is a lot of differance between a GB and a DS, as you can play GB games in a DS.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

Gotta hit the books again...I so do not have a brain for economics. I'm a shopper...my idea of economics is whether or not I can afford to buy something. 

So, my FE gifts are done...just need to attach a gift tag of some kind to them so that people know who the goodies are from.  DH is a bit concerned though...he wants to know who's suitcase they're going in!


----------



## OKW Lover

Don't get in Pete's way!


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> Don't get in Pete's way!




Love that picture!


----------



## jeanigor

Look at all that fruit. I think it would look stunning in a cocktail.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone - it's a dreary raining Monday and I'm leaving now to go on a field trip with all the kindergardeners to Hofstra University to see puppets..... oh joy....
At least my daughter will be happy!


I'm taking dresses and heels too  - some summery casual dresses, some dressy.. and flip flops, some dressy, some casual... see a pattern here????
JetBlue's weight limit is 50lbs per bag so I have to stay under that!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma's birthday is next month and she will be 6.  Is a DS too old for her?



No.  You just have to watch because some games require a lot of reading.  So far she is loving the camera feature.  Em got a DS when she was just over 6.  My niece has one and she is four, but she is smarter.  My nephew has one (and he's not to smart), and he does great with it.  Madi was 9 before she got a DS the poor abused child.  Until that time she was very happy and content with her Leapster.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Hope Em is feeling better today Nicole.



Unfortunately, she is sick today   She doesn't have a temp, but she says her throat hurts, and it is swollen.  Headed to the doctor at 9.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Unfortunately, she is sick today   She doesn't have a temp, but she says her throat hurts, and it is swollen.  Headed to the doctor at 9.



Oh I feel for her and you.
Hopefully she feels better tomorrow.
Johnny woke up with a cough this morning.
Just what I need as it is colder here this morning and snowing! Yuck!!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone. Like lots of places, it's snowing like crazy here this morning, but not likely to actually stick since we got almost 2 inches of rain yesterday and the ground just isn't cold enough.  Still - this is not what I want to see in April.


----------



## chirurgeon

firsttimemom said:


> not Tracy, but unless you're 11 or verrrry flexible, they're not very good for soaking.





jeanigor said:


> All the more reason to go to yoga.





winotracy said:


> They are small (the same size in category 4-12 by the way).  I tried taking a bath on an earlier cruise and I am 5'3" and it was difficult to say the least.



Oh well.  I didn't think so, but I thought I would ask.  Maybe the tubs at the Dolfun are bill enough for a soak.  I was thinking about getting one of those bath bombs at Lush or Basin.  I love a nice long soak in the tub, I just never have the time.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Adults only beach.





firsttimemom said:


> Oh, come on- sneak up on the kids!



My son would love to see anyone in that outfit.  He loves to watch all those military weapon shows on the Histrory Channel.  He is only 4 but will sit there for an hour and watch stuff about guns and bombs and not take his eyes off the TV.  It actually scares me a little.



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody Good Morning to you all!!!!!
> 
> Today i'm going to show Ally from the Dis around in my little town Delft......
> 
> We have a mini DIS meet...



Sounds awesome.  Whenever I hear Delft I think of a book I read The Girl with the Pearl Earring.




Madi100 said:


> Unfortunately, she is sick today   She doesn't have a temp, but she says her throat hurts, and it is swollen.  Headed to the doctor at 9.



I hope she feels better soon.  I had strep throat a lot when I was a kid and it is not fun.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Oh well.  I didn't think so, but I thought I would ask.  Maybe the tubs at the Dolfun are bill enough for a soak.  I was thinking about getting one of those bath bombs at Lush or Basin.  I love a nice long soak in the tub, I just never have the time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim




What an Idea,thanks Kim!
I think I will do this as we have a 1 bedroom at SSR on the 14th and the 20th.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

One month from today we will be just arriving at Orlando Airport -- yeah -- so can't wait for this cruise. 

As Katherine has already said it's snowing here -- well rain and snow mix but it's definately something white to it. Don't they know it's April already.

Fiona


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> One month from today we will be just arriving at Orlando Airport -- yeah -- so can't wait for this cruise.
> 
> As Katherine has already said it's snowing here -- well rain and snow mix but it's definately something white to it. Don't they know it's April already.
> 
> Fiona



No rain up here!
We have 2 inches of snow here, and it's still snowing! 
Wish it would start to rain then the snow would go away.


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> I just looked in the DCL FAQs and it said this...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have kids, so I never really paid that much attention to what they were wearing, Nicole. I'm sure that some kids wear shorts. I just wanted to make sure you'd seen this.



My girls have skirts and dresses... but my little guy has shorts. Nice shorts. He's wearing them on Easter... (even if it snows! )



winotracy said:


> Cruise News​
> I just found out what movies will be shown on our sailing:
> 
> PremEar at Sea -- Hannah Montana The Movie
> Race to Witch Mountain
> Jonas Brothers Concert in 3D
> Confessions of a Shopaholic
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana Concert in 3D
> Bolt in 3D
> High School Musical 3
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> Swing Vote
> Wall E



Hannah Montana overload. I won't watch Bolt because Miley voices a character. 



scarlett873 said:


> Completely off-topic...
> 
> Anyone watch Celebrity Apprentice? WTH was that???



I watch. I was way irritated at who he kicked off last night. He should have kicked off the dude with the hat.

I thought it was quite unfair to you know who... both of them, actually.  The Bradford thing I can kind of understand but the other thing... waaaaay to personal.



Yvet said:


> Hi everybody Good Morning to you all!!!!!
> 
> Today i'm going to show Ally from the Dis around in my little town Delft......
> 
> We have a mini DIS meet...



Have fun!!!!



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps. Four more Mondays until the cruise!! Who's already packed?



Not even close!



Madi100 said:


> Unfortunately, she is sick today   She doesn't have a temp, but she says her throat hurts, and it is swollen.  Headed to the doctor at 9.



I hope she feels better soon. I had a terrible sore throat last week... I was convinced it was strep... turns out, it was just a sore throat.


----------



## exwdwcm

good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.   

keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered! 

they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!  

btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



I will be thinking of her today.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

katscradle said:


> No rain up here!
> We have 2 inches of snow here, and it's still snowing!
> Wish it would start to rain then the snow would go away.



I work in Pickering and driving out here this morning it was definately white but very wet. It's depressing to look out and see white on the ground -- not a lot mind you but enough to be depressed. 

Fiona


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!



You got it Michelle -- we'll all be sending tons of prayers and pixie dust her way!!!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



Pixie dust to your Mom. Hope all goes well. 

Fiona


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



I will keep your mom in my thoughts today!!  Please keep us updated!   to you all!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



Hey she will be in my thoughts and I will say a prayer that everything goes well. The waiting is the hardest part.
You have a long wait so relax and think only good thoughts.


----------



## dzneygirl

Morning !  It's a brisk 49* here in Houston this morning, brrrrrrr!  .

The pile of clothes I have stacked for the cruise is getting taller and taller.  It might be time for them to go in the suitcase.  First thing to go in - my FLEXEE!!  I bought one this weekend and I have to agree with you ladies, it is BEST thing next to sliced bread!

*Question:  Is there a theater dress attire?*


----------



## katscradle




----------



## tickledtink33

chirurgeon said:


> ASK TRACY
> 
> How big are the bath tubs in cat 10?  Can you enjoy a good soak in them?
> 
> Kim



I would call them kid size.

GOOD MORNING


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!


----------



## DVCsince02

(((hugs))) to Michelle and Jeanie!


----------



## tickledtink33

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



Will keep your mom and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## scarlett873

Michelle...keeping your mom, you, and your family in my thoughts today! Please keep us posted on how things are going...

If you guys see me on here today...kick me off! I NEED to study for this stoooooooooooopid midterm tonight...but it's really boooooooooooring...


----------



## winotracy

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



Will be thinking of you both today 



dzneygirl said:


> *Question:  Is there a theater dress attire?*



Yes, you must wear clothes.


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> Yes, you must wear clothes.



Everybody's a comedian!!!


----------



## spaddy

winotracy said:


> Yes, you must wear clothes.



Man, there goes my planned outfit. 


Tracy, will there be room on the bus for a small carry on?  We have Palo the first night and wanted to carry some of our clothes with us.


----------



## dzneygirl

Aw shucks!  I have to wear clothes to the theater.  Well if I must, I guess I can go in shorts/flip flops, woohoo!


----------



## spaddy

dzneygirl said:


> Aw shucks!  I have to wear clothes to the theater.  Well if I must, I guess I can go in shorts/flip flops, woohoo!



I think ladies must wear tops.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I think ladies must wear tops.



Not if Don had his way.....


----------



## winotracy

dzneygirl said:


> Aw shucks!  I have to wear clothes to the theater.  Well if I must, I guess I can go in shorts/flip flops, woohoo!





spaddy said:


> I think ladies must wear tops.



This is true!

In all seriousness, you can wear what you'd like to the theater.  Sometimes we go there in our day clothes and then change before dinner, and other times we get dressed for dinner and then go to the theater.  Usually on the 7 night sailings we get dressed up before going on formal and semi formal nights.  It all depends on you


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



Hi Michelle. We definately have Jeanie in our prayers today.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


>



go study!!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



You will be in our prayers today.  



scarlett873 said:


>



Excuse me, just a quick question.  What are you studying right now?  Is it your midterm or the DIS?


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Tonya2426 said:


> Still thinking watching it on the Dumbotron under the stars would be incredible!!!!




I'm thinking this will be the BIG surprise announced on the podcast this week.


----------



## Madi100

Well, Emilie has strep.   This is the first time anyone in our family has had strep throat.  She's happy she can go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## aspen37

Yvet said:


> Hi everybody Good Morning to you all!!!!!
> 
> Today i'm going to show Ally from the Dis around in my little town Delft......
> 
> We have a mini DIS meet...



That sounds like fun. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps. Four more Mondays until the cruise!! Who's already packed?



I'm partially packed. I put some shorts and T-shirts in my suitcases this weekend. That's all I have done.



exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!



I will be thinking of your mom today Michelle. Good luck!


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> Well, Emilie has strep.  This is the first time anyone in our family has had strep throat. She's happy she can go back to school tomorrow.


oh so sorry, hope she gets to feeling better. 

mom is doing okay so far, they are updating us every hour.  at least all my children is on in the waiting room and i am listening to last week's podcast!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Not if Don had his way.....



I like Don's way.


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> mom is doing okay so far, they are updating us every hour.  at least all my children is on in the waiting room and i am listening to last week's podcast!



Thanks for the good news Michelle.


----------



## Madi100

exwdwcm said:


> oh so sorry, hope she gets to feeling better.
> 
> mom is doing okay so far, they are updating us every hour.  at least all my children is on in the waiting room and i am listening to last week's podcast!



Glad things are going well for your mom so far.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps. Four more Mondays until the cruise!! Who's already packed?



Since its spring break here and I'm stuck in the snow, we will be packing and getting cruise items around this week.



spaddy said:


> My son would love to see anyone in that outfit.  He loves to watch all those military weapon shows on the Histrory Channel.  He is only 4 but will sit there for an hour and watch stuff about guns and bombs and not take his eyes off the TV.  It actually scares me a little.



Smart Kid! 



jeanigor said:


> Not if Don had his way.....





winotracy said:


> This is true!
> 
> In all seriousness, you can wear what you'd like to the theater.  Sometimes we go there in our day clothes and then change before dinner, and other times we get dressed for dinner and then go to the theater.  Usually on the 7 night sailings we get dressed up before going on formal and semi formal nights.  It all depends on you



While I'm all for no tops, I do remember it being a little chilly in the theatre.  I had sandels on and my feet were cold.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> While I'm all for no tops, I do remember it being a little chilly in the theatre.  I had sandels on and my feet were cold.



Hmmm, one would think that would only make your way better.


----------



## chickie

Madi100 said:


> Well, Emilie has strep.   This is the first time anyone in our family has had strep throat.  She's happy she can go back to school tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that Emilie has strep. Millie got this on the first night of our spring break vacation in Vero Beach. I knew right away what it was, because all the kids in her class were getting it the previous week. So, I found an urgent care place in Vero, and we got her on antibiotics the next morning. The good thing with strep is that those meds really kick in quickly, and the kids seem to bounce back right away. Millie didn't miss a beat on vacation. She never ran a fever anyway, and I caught it early, but she was out on the beach as soon as we got back from the doctor.
Tell her to take care, and hope she's feeling better soon!



Also, Michelle, I'll be thinking of you and your mom today, and I'll say a quick prayer for her. Hope everything continues to go well for her.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Hmmm, one would think that would only make your way better.



you make a good point!  get it....point...  ahh...I crack myself up!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> you make a good point!  get it....point...  ahh...I crack myself up!




Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> you make a good point!  get it....point...  ahh...I crack myself up!





Madi100 said:


> Bad, bad, bad.



No. Good good good.


----------



## Tonya2426

MrandMissVacation said:


> I'm thinking this will be the BIG surprise announced on the podcast this week.


 
I would scream like a 13 year old if they announced that!!! 






Madi100 said:


> Well, Emilie has strep.  This is the first time anyone in our family has had strep throat. She's happy she can go back to school tomorrow.


 
Hope Emilie feels better soon!!!  I had strep throat a few weeks ago.  It was no fun.  I hate it when I get "kid" illnesses because those little germs aren't little when they hit an adult.  (But banana popsicles did help a little.)   



exwdwcm said:


> oh so sorry, hope she gets to feeling better.
> 
> mom is doing okay so far, they are updating us every hour. at least all my children is on in the waiting room and i am listening to last week's podcast!


 
So glad to hear things are going smoothly so far.   Conintued prayers for a successful surgery and quick hair regrowth.  (You know how women are about their hair. )


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!




Michelle - thinking of you guys, hope you continue to get good news today


----------



## georgemoe




----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> Well, Emilie has strep.   This is the first time anyone in our family has had strep throat.  She's happy she can go back to school tomorrow.



I hope she is feeling better soon! 



dpuck1998 said:


> you make a good point!  get it....point...  ahh...I crack myself up!




Funny!


----------



## DVCsince02

Very nice picture George!  I hope we can try in next month.

Speaking of next month, I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 5 weeks.  I can't pack yet because I don't want things to wrinkle.  So I feel like I'm in a holding pattern and it's taking for-ev-er!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Very nice picture George!  I hope we can try in next month.
> 
> Speaking of next month, I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 5 weeks.  I can't pack yet because I don't want things to wrinkle.  So I feel like I'm in a holding pattern and it's taking for-ev-er!



I feel the same way.  I think I am going to freak out.  Hopefully spring will come here someday and I will at least be able to get outside and take my mind off of it.  For now, we have snow heading our way.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi All!!

Katherine!!!

Either get off the phone, or check to make sure it is hung up.

Love ya Babe!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Anyone else see that WDWowner is back on the D23 thing? 

I feel like posting and telling them to drop it already, but I am hoping it just slides off the page.

I know they are just posting regarding the DisAd, but geesh.........


----------



## DVCsince02

I saw, I ignored.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Very nice picture George!  I hope we can try in next month.
> 
> Speaking of next month, I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 5 weeks.  I can't pack yet because I don't want things to wrinkle.  So I feel like I'm in a holding pattern and it's taking for-ev-er!




I think I'm going to find a day this week and I'm going to pack our bags and then unpack them.  I need to see where we are for "stuff".  Plus, I usually way over pack, so I don't want to do that.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> I think I'm going to find a day this week and I'm going to pack our bags and then unpack them.  I need to see where we are for "stuff".  Plus, I usually way over pack, so I don't want to do that.



I pack all the non-clothes stuff that I don't need between now and then.  I have a separate set of toiletries that we use just for travel and have gone through that stuff and set it aside (refilling anything that needed so).


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Katherine!!!
> 
> Either get off the phone, or check to make sure it is hung up.
> 
> Love ya Babe!!



Hey John. 



3guysandagal said:


> Anyone else see that WDWowner is back on the D23 thing?
> 
> I feel like posting and telling them to drop it already, but I am hoping it just slides off the page.
> 
> I know they are just posting regarding the DisAd, but geesh.........





DVCsince02 said:


> I saw, I ignored.



Yes I saw that earlier today and like Jen just decided to ignore it.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Hey John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw that earlier today and like Jen just decided to ignore it.



I think they need a cake company to start advertising in that spot.  Suppose they'd think it was still funny?


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> I think they need a cake company to start advertising in that spot.  Suppose they'd think it was stilly funny?



Like Sara Lee? Now I want Sara Lee cake.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Michelle, hope your Mom is doing well!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Yes I saw that earlier today and like Jen just decided to ignore it.



Hi George!

I was gonna post "Is this the cake thread? " but decided that would only put it back up to the top and encourage another cake/pie battle.


----------



## 3guysandagal

spaddy said:


> Like Sara Lee? Now I want Sara Lee cake.



Great, now I have that jingle in my head......


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Great, now I have that jingle in my head......



Nobody does it like....


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> Great, now I have that jingle in my head......





DVCsince02 said:


> Nobody does it like....



Me too.  I thought it was only fair to torture others. 

The podcast keeps putting that Single Ladies song in my head.


----------



## DVCsince02

Just wondering how we are going to share all our pics to the folks back here.  Are you just going to post through facebook, or should we open a photobucket account open to everyone and e-mail directly to there?


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Just wondering how we are going to share all our pics to the folks back here.  Are you just going to post through facebook, or should we open a photobucket account open to everyone and e-mail directly to there?



I think that we need to open an account where we can purchase the prints from like Snapfish.  That way if we want to buy copies, we can.


----------



## Dodie

Must think of question worthy of asking on the off-chance that I actually get through on the phone.


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> I think that we need to open an account where we can purchase the prints from like Snapfish. That way if we want to buy copies, we can.


 

you can buy prints from Photobucket - you even have the option of picking them up at Target


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Just wondering how we are going to share all our pics to the folks back here.  Are you just going to post through facebook, or should we open a photobucket account open to everyone and e-mail directly to there?


I'm not sure how best to do this...I figured i'd use FB, but I won't be posting any pics until we are back from the cruise...unless DH decides that he wants internet access during the cruise. 

So I really don't know...


----------



## Tonya2426

You can even post your photobucket albums to facebook


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> ...I won't be posting any pics until we are back from the cruise...



Ditto. I'll be taking lots of pictures, I'm sure, including ones of my flattie, but there's no way I'm paying for internet access or wasting one precious minute of my cruise online!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I'm not sure how best to do this...I figured i'd use FB, but I won't be posting any pics until we are back from the cruise...unless DH decides that he wants internet access during the cruise.
> 
> So I really don't know...





Tonya2426 said:


> You can even post your photobucket albums to facebook



I'll do whatever is decided.  I'll be posting on board so I can hit photobucket or facebook or any other site needed.


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> you can buy prints from Photobucket - you even have the option of picking them up at Target



Well, then I think Photobucket would be perfect


----------



## DVCsince02

I don't know much about photobucket.  Who does?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't know much about photobucket.  Who does?


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't know much about photobucket. Who does?


 

I find photobucket easier to use than snapfish or any of the other sites.  It even lets you edit the photos so we can post pics of "John" and "Kevin".


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Great, now I have that jingle in my head......




I am off the phone now honey!
Love ya!


----------



## DVCsince02

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't know much about photobucket.  Who does?





dpuck1998 said:


>



Does that mean you are volunteering to create a podcast cruise account we can all e-mail our pics to?

BTW - you have been delegated!


----------



## jeanigor

What a day. The snow storm brought heavy snow which after three short outages this morning, finally blew the transformer next door. My job is 99.5% on the computer. No power=nothing to do. Most of the clerical staff ghosted, so I thought I would keep my mom company for the little bit she was going to stay. STOOOOPID. The boss called (from FL or NC) and had a semi sized generator hooked up and we are back to having power. =( No early day for me. Would've been nice to get some cruise stuff done with the 'free' time.

Now to plug in my heater and make it warmer than 56° in my office.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Does that mean you are volunteering to create a podcast cruise account we can all e-mail our pics to?
> 
> BTW - you have been delegated!



for some odd reason I feel like I was already delegated!


----------



## maiziezoe

jeanigor said:


> What a day. The snow storm brought heavy snow which after three short outages this morning, finally blew the transformer next door. My job is 99.5% on the computer. No power=nothing to do. Most of the clerical staff ghosted, so I thought I would keep my mom company for the little bit she was going to stay. STOOOOPID. The boss called (from FL or NC) and had a semi sized generator hooked up and we are back to having power. =( No early day for me. Would've been nice to get some cruise stuff done with the 'free' time.
> 
> Now to plug in my heater and make it warmer than 56° in my office.



Burrrrrr!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

jeanigor said:


> What a day. The snow storm brought heavy snow which after three short outages this morning, finally blew the transformer next door. My job is 99.5% on the computer. No power=nothing to do. Most of the clerical staff ghosted, so I thought I would keep my mom company for the little bit she was going to stay. STOOOOPID. The boss called (from FL or NC) and had a semi sized generator hooked up and we are back to having power. =( No early day for me. Would've been nice to get some cruise stuff done with the 'free' time.
> 
> Now to plug in my heater and make it warmer than 56° in my office.



We had the same power issues, just short outages that really messed up the  network. Techguy (he seriously needs a cape and some sort of super-geek-hero suit) was here in a FLASH..he he.
Gotta love a spring snow storm in Michigan.


----------



## Dodie

*****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********

I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!

I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!

I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!





I am so excited for you.  

I can't wait to hear the show tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Dodie

I am absolutely positive that I sounded like a dork. I was so shocked after all of those times that I wasn't put on hold or anything. Just suddenly an answer with Pete's voice saying, "Hello, you're on the air with Pete Werner..."


----------



## Yvet

We got thru also and plugged the muddy buddy also....


----------



## maiziezoe

Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!





Yvet said:


> We got thru also and plugged the muddy buddy also....



AWESOME!!!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!


----------



## Marla Hellwig

Howdy

Back from our WDW trip and trying to catch up but so far behind I may never catch up

WDW was busy, still manageable but it was getting crazier by the end of the week.  Thank heavens for FastPass


----------



## scarlett873

Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



Good luck.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



Postulating Protons just for you Brandie!


----------



## spaddy

Marla Hellwig said:


> Howdy
> 
> Back from our WDW trip and trying to catch up but so far behind I may never catch up
> 
> WDW was busy, still manageable but it was getting crazier by the end of the week.  Thank heavens for FastPass




Glad you had fun.  

I can't wait until 30ish more days.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Postulating Protons just for you Brandie!



Science geeks...


----------



## DVCsince02

I got though too!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



Good luck!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Science geeks...



You <3 us!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I got though too!



So that makes Dodie, Kim, Jen and Anna that got through at least......as if there wasn't enough anticipation waiting for the show normally, now we have to wait to hear our computernut friends too!!!!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!




 Oh Yeah!!


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> We got thru also and plugged the muddy buddy also....



 congrats as well Yvet!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> So that makes Dodie, Kim, Jen and Anna that got through at least......as if there wasn't enough anticipation waiting for the show normally, now we have to wait to hear our computernut friends too!!!!



And Yvet, Kim (tickledtink), and klam chowder.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



Good Luck Brandie!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I got though too!




congrats to you as well!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> And Yvet, Kim (tickledtink), and klam chowder.



And Nicole...


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> So that makes Dodie, Kim, Jen and Anna that got through at least......as if there wasn't enough anticipation waiting for the show normally, now we have to wait to hear our computernut friends too!!!!




I know it's going to be real exciting to put a voice with the names.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> So that makes Dodie, Kim, Jen and Anna that got through at least......as if there wasn't enough anticipation waiting for the show normally, now we have to wait to hear our computernut friends too!!!!



I got through, but I want all of my friends to say, "lalalalalalalalalalalala" when I am talking.  Holy cow I sounded like an idiot.  I just couldn't shut-up.  It was very stressful to call and have it ring and ring and ring and then they actually answered.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> And Nicole...



I did feel special that Kevin knew who I was when I said my name.  The rest of them are thinking I'm quite "special" too.


----------



## DVCsince02

You know Kevin reads every post here.  He knew who I was before I said my screen name.  EEK!


----------



## tiggerbell

I also got through!  I told the DUMBEST STORY!!!


----------



## Madi100

After this call in show, they are going to announce that there is no alcohol on this cruise.  If you guys sounded half as bad as I did, they will want us all to remain sober


----------



## DVCsince02

This was fun.  


BTW - only 10 more pages.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I also got through!  I told the DUMBEST STORY!!!


----------



## Dodie

Well... Dodie on the DIS is Dodie in real life, so it isn't too earth-shattering that Kevin knew me right off, but, because I was taken by surprise, I was a little nervous. Stuff like this doesn't usually bother me (I was a speech and drama teacher in a previous life and used to compete in speech club doing radio news in high school) and I'm not necessarily "star struck" or anything, I just wasn't expecting to get through and then BOOM - there was Pete's voice. 

Just remember that everyone when you listen to the show. I'm sure I sound like a giddy, nervous dork.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> This was fun.
> 
> 
> BTW - only 10 more pages.



We have been pretty good on this thread.  Lots of multiquotes.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Well... Dodie on the DIS is Dodie in real life, so it isn't too earth-shattering that Kevin knew me right off, but, because I was taken by surprise, I was a little nervous. Stuff like this doesn't usually bother me (I was a speech and drama teacher in a previous life and used to compete in speech club doing radio news in high school) and I'm not necessarily "star struck" or anything, I just wasn't expecting to get through and then BOOM - there was Pete's voice.
> 
> Just remember that everyone when you listen to the show. I'm sure I sound like a giddy, nervous dork.



I'm not star struck.  I just hate talking in front of people, and for some reason knowing that it's going to be on a show is very stressful.


----------



## spaddy

Congrats to everyone who got through. 

On one hand I am upset I didn't get through.  On the other hand I will enjoy listening to the show much more knowing I will not have to hear my own voice on it.

I can't wait to hear everyone's voice.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well I did not get through...
Guess I will have to send my absolutely fabulous well thought out question in a voice mail.


----------



## Yvet

3guysandagal, this is the post i posted for you at the call in show thread.....

Here you have your smiley:






And the smoke smiley:


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



 Ace it!


----------



## shellyminnie

Yvet said:


> 3guysandagal, this is the post i posted for you at the call in show thread.....
> 
> Here you have your smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smoke smiley:



OMG!!!! 

That has got to be the funniest smiley every!!!


----------



## Yvet

shellyminnie said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> That has got to be the funniest smiley every!!!



I'm glad you like it.
This is a really funny smiley probably the best i have ever seen...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Yvet said:


> 3guysandagal, this is the post i posted for you at the call in show thread.....
> 
> Here you have your smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smoke smiley:



Thanks Yvet!

I saw them over there and have copied them for further reference.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I got through, but I want all of my friends to say, "lalalalalalalalalalalala" when I am talking.  Holy cow I sounded like an idiot.  I just couldn't shut-up.  It was very stressful to call and have it ring and ring and ring and then they actually answered.



That's expected Nicole, It's Nerves!
Don't sweat it, we won't.


----------



## exwdwcm

good luck Brandie! 

so glad so many of you got through!  

mom is STILL in surgery- 7 hours now.   so far, so good though- they keep calling every hour and said they have most of the tumor out.   man we are tired!!   We've been watching the 09 WDW video, reading the passporter, listening to live365 etc.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Well... Dodie on the DIS is Dodie in real life, so it isn't too earth-shattering that Kevin knew me right off, but, because I was taken by surprise, I was a little nervous. Stuff like this doesn't usually bother me (I was a speech and drama teacher in a previous life and used to compete in speech club doing radio news in high school) and I'm not necessarily "star struck" or anything, I just wasn't expecting to get through and then BOOM - there was Pete's voice.
> 
> Just remember that everyone when you listen to the show. I'm sure I sound like a giddy, nervous dork.




Don't worry and don't sweat it.


----------



## Yvet

exwdwcm said:


> good luck Brandie!
> 
> so glad so many of you got through!
> 
> mom is STILL in surgery- 7 hours now.   so far, so good though- they keep calling every hour and said they have most of the tumor out.   man we are tired!!   We've been watching the 09 WDW video, reading the passporter, listening to live365 etc.



Keep you and your family in our thoughts!!!!!!
Hang in there


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> 3guysandagal, this is the post i posted for you at the call in show thread.....
> 
> Here you have your smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smoke smiley:




Yvet that's so cool!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> good luck Brandie!
> 
> so glad so many of you got through!
> 
> mom is STILL in surgery- 7 hours now.   so far, so good though- they keep calling every hour and said they have most of the tumor out.   man we are tired!!   We've been watching the 09 WDW video, reading the passporter, listening to live365 etc.



Were here and our thoughts are with you.
It won't be long now.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!



Congrats on getting through Dodie


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



Good Luck Brandie.  We know you'll do great.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> So that makes Dodie, Kim, Jen and Anna that got through at least......as if there wasn't enough anticipation waiting for the show normally, now we have to wait to hear our computernut friends too!!!!



I was having a hard time hearing some of the team.  I hope I didn't talk over them.

Both Kims got through.  Myself and Chirurgeon.  And Yvet also


----------



## WebmasterMike

I got in also!!  I think I got in around 3:20 edt.  Woo hoo!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> I'm not star struck.  I just hate talking in front of people, and for some reason knowing that it's going to be on a show is very stressful.



That potentially 100,000 people are going to listen to.   

I was a radio announcer from 1989-1993 at a large radio station.  Talking on the air doesn't bother me but standing in front of an audience is a different matter.  My knees would be knocking and my voice would be shaking.  I also get nervous when I meet people for the first time.

It is going to be so much fun listening to everyone this Thursday.  Knowing who a lot of the callers are makes this weeks show that much more special.


----------



## tickledtink33

Yvet said:


> 3guysandagal, this is the post i posted for you at the call in show thread.....
> 
> Here you have your smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smoke smiley:



These are too funny.


----------



## shellyminnie

Guess what I got today!!!! 
















DCL Documents!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Yay!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Tracy

Question for you:

I got my cruise documents today!! Is Jaime getting her own set because nothing I have has her name on it??


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> Guess what I got today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Documents!!!!



Shelly, how were they delivered?  Ursula is obviously starting to work on our sailing, so hopefully we will all be getting them in the next few days.

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> Guess what I got today!!!!
> 
> 
> DCL Documents!!!!



Kat just phoned me and said we got ours as well!


----------



## chirurgeon

I really didn't ask anything fascinating.  I have been having a lot of stress at work and I thought talking to the gang would lighten my spirits.  It worked.  I forgot to wish Kevin happy birthday, but I did tell Julie welcome back.  I heard Ferris in the background.  

Kim


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> Shelly, how were they delivered?  Ursula is obviously starting to work on our sailing, so hopefully we will all be getting them in the next few days.
> 
> Kim



They came by UPS in a padded envelope!!

A little forshadowing maybe  . . .


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> Tracy
> 
> Question for you:
> 
> I got my cruise documents today!! Is Jaime getting her own set because nothing I have has her name on it??


 
 NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But I did get to talk to the Podcast Crew today... I'm such a DORK!!!  Wait until you all hear the stuff that came out of my mouth!!!  Sadly, I was just being ME!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Some of you may notice an abnormally large amount of posts made by me in the last few minutes on the main board.
Mostly bumping anything of interest (to me at least) below a "certain" thread to help slllliiiide it off page one. 

I'm such a stinker....


----------



## kab407

exwdwcm said:


> good luck Brandie!
> 
> so glad so many of you got through!
> 
> mom is STILL in surgery- 7 hours now.   so far, so good though- they keep calling every hour and said they have most of the tumor out.   man we are tired!!   We've been watching the 09 WDW video, reading the passporter, listening to live365 etc.




Keeping your Mom in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But I did get to talk to the Podcast Crew today... I'm such a DORK!!!  Wait until you all hear the stuff that came out of my mouth!!!  Sadly, I was just being ME!



I can only imagine the stuff that came out of your mouth!! I can't wait to hear it!! 



3guysandagal said:


> Some of you may notice an abnormally large amount of posts made by me in the last few minutes on the main board.
> Mostly bumping anything of interest (to me at least) below a "certain" thread to help slllliiiide it off page one.
> 
> I'm such a stinker....



I saw that John!! Nice one!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps. Looks like we'll be on thread 10 pretty soon.


----------



## exwdwcm

John- lol on the bumping up

sounds like a lot of you got through- i can't wait to hear how great you all sound!!!!  

Mom is still back there- over 8 hours now.  we should hear from the doc soon and hopefully they are all done closing up now.   we've been here 12 hours.  man, i ate some horrible stuff from the cafeteria- all of us did, from boredom and nerves.


----------



## kab407

Hey kids, what's new??

We had absolutely no computer access to the outside world today. Made for an interesting day. From what I heard the PTB at HQ were about ready to string  the head of IS from the top floor.   

Glad to see that many of you got thru for today's call in show.  Can't wait to listen. Think we're slightly excited?  You think the Podcast Crew knows we're slightly excited?!?! After today's mess I can't wait!!!!

I need some dinner and a drink.


----------



## shellyminnie

exwdwcm said:


> John- lol on the bumping up
> 
> sounds like a lot of you got through- i can't wait to hear how great you all sound!!!!
> 
> Mom is still back there- over 8 hours now.  we should hear from the doc soon and hopefully they are all done closing up now.   we've been here 12 hours.  man, i ate some horrible stuff from the cafeteria- all of us did, from boredom and nerves.



Hang in there Michelle!!


----------



## winotracy

shellyminnie said:


> Tracy
> 
> Question for you:
> 
> I got my cruise documents today!! Is Jaime getting her own set because nothing I have has her name on it??



Yes, if you have different addresses and didn't tell me to send them to one address, they will be going to each individual's address.


----------



## winotracy

My documents haven't shipped yet.  I just checked online.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> That potentially 100,000 people are going to listen to.
> 
> I was a radio announcer from 1989-1993 at a large radio station.  Talking on the air doesn't bother me but standing in front of an audience is a different matter.  My knees would be knocking and my voice would be shaking.  I also get nervous when I meet people for the first time.
> 
> It is going to be so much fun listening to everyone this Thursday.  Knowing who a lot of the callers are makes this weeks show that much more special.



Your right that is going to make it extra special.


----------



## wishspirit

Hi guys! I was back at work today, so I am REALLY far behind on the whole thread (can't stop the spying!). Forgot to take my Disney CD to work, so spent most of the day singing Camp Rock and High School Musical, the children were not impressed! 



DLBDS said:


> I agree!  I knew about this problem when I bought the machines. I believed that leaving the door open would keep the problem from developing. Not so. I also get black mold in the soap dispenser drawer. It's an AWFUL design. This never happened with the top loaders. I wonder if the new front loader machines do this?



Almost all washing machines in the UK are front loaders, and we have never had this problem! I like being able to see my washing go round! Makes it feel cleaner, I don't know why!



scarlett873 said:


>





shellyminnie said:


> go study!!!!!!



Haha! It feels nice not to be the one told to go and study!



Dodie said:


> Ditto. I'll be taking lots of pictures, I'm sure, including ones of my flattie, but there's no way I'm paying for internet access or wasting one precious minute of my cruise online!!!!



YAY! Pictures! Don't worry I can wait a few extra days to see me on the cruise! 



scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



BEST OF LUCK!  Exams are horrid!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Guess what I got today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Documents!!!!



We got ours as well!


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Shelly, how were they delivered?  Ursula is obviously starting to work on our sailing, so hopefully we will all be getting them in the next few days.
> 
> Kim



I got ours viva Fedx


----------



## Tonya2426

winotracy said:


> My documents haven't shipped yet. I just checked online.


 

I bet the end of the alphabet is second to ship.    Sometimes I wish my last name started with a "B" instead of an "S".


----------



## aGoofyMom

DLBDS said:


> I agree!  I knew about this problem when I bought the machines. I believed that leaving the door open would keep the problem from developing. Not so. I also get black mold in the soap dispenser drawer. It's an AWFUL design. This never happened with the top loaders. I wonder if the new front loader machines do this?



I have had a front loader for a couple of years now and no mold issues.  It is a quiet machine until the spin - Yowsers does that thing spin!




Madi100 said:


> Well, Emilie has strep.   This is the first time anyone in our family has had strep throat.  She's happy she can go back to school tomorrow.



I hope she feels better fast!



exwdwcm said:


> good morning all!  Mom is having her brain surgery today (Jeanie/DisNeasler).   They should be starting any minute now.  They had to shave her head about 2 inches back from ear to ear.  So she will be wearing scarves and hats on the cruise to cover it.
> 
> keep her in your prayers and thoughts if you would please today!!!  thanks!!     she did get the okay to to drink on the cruise.  that was a very imporant question to get answered!
> 
> they say surgery could last 6-7 hours, so we are here waiting a while.  maybe i can actually get caught up on this thread, alothough i should really do my defensive driving!
> 
> btw- i am packing quite a few dresses- just casual dresses, but i rarely get to wear them, so the cruise is my chance!






exwdwcm said:


> good luck Brandie!
> 
> so glad so many of you got through!
> 
> mom is STILL in surgery- 7 hours now.   so far, so good though- they keep calling every hour and said they have most of the tumor out.   man we are tired!!   We've been watching the 09 WDW video, reading the passporter, listening to live365 etc.







shellyminnie said:


> Guess what I got today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL Documents!!!!





katscradle said:


> I got ours viva Fedx







I didn't answer the door as I was on hold with Disney Dining!!!!  They had better bring them again tomorrow! I don't care if I am sleeping (nightshift again)


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I bet the end of the alphabet is second to ship.    Sometimes I wish my last name started with a "B" instead of an "S".



My last name starts with a "B".  I did not get my docs today.  Don't feel bad Tonya.


----------



## wishspirit

3guysandagal said:


> Some of you may notice an abnormally large amount of posts made by me in the last few minutes on the main board.
> Mostly bumping anything of interest (to me at least) below a "certain" thread to help slllliiiide it off page one.
> 
> I'm such a stinker....



Yeah, I noticed that too! Luckily people are just ignoring it! Re-arrange these words into a common phrase or saying: horse dead flogging a


----------



## Dodie

Exciting day all!! Aren't we a bunch of goofballs?

I can't wait to hear the news on Wednesday's podcast AND all of my computernut friends on Thursday's podcast.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Exciting day all!! Aren't we a bunch of goofballs?
> 
> I can't wait to hear the news on Wednesday's podcast AND all of my computernut friends on Thursday's podcast.



Now I REALLY can't wait until Wednesday and Thursday.  I hope the show is up early Wednesday morning.  Of course, I have to decide if I should just come here and hear the news or listen to the show.


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone! I'm just popping in to say hi.
I'm getting ready to go for a walk. I woke up with a cold yesterday.
It is so nice today that I can't just sit inside. I will be back to try and catch up in a while.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> My documents haven't shipped yet.  I just checked online.





Tonya2426 said:


> I bet the end of the alphabet is second to ship.    Sometimes I wish my last name started with a "B" instead of an "S".



Tracy, how can you tell if your documents have shipped.  My last name begins with a "B" and I didn't get mine yet.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm just popping in to say hi.
> I'm getting ready to go for a walk. I woke up with a cold yesterday.
> It is so nice today that I can't just sit inside. I will be back to try and catch up in a while.



Sorry to hear you have a cold.
Have a great walk.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Tracy, how can you tell if your documents have shipped.  My last name begins with a "B" and I didn't get mine yet.
> 
> Kim



I think it is pretty early for the docs to ship.  I don't even have a room assignment yet.


----------



## chickie

Congrats to everyone that got through to the show today! I tried but had no luck. I couldn't try very long, though, because I was at work and actually HAD work that I needed to finish up.

Can't wait to listen on Wednesday!


----------



## dpuck1998

MrandMissVacation said:


> We had the same power issues, just short outages that really messed up the  network. Techguy (he seriously needs a cape and some sort of super-geek-hero suit) was here in a FLASH..he he.
> Gotta love a spring snow storm in Michigan.



Those tech guys, they are awesome!!



Dodie said:


> *****WOO HOO! I GOT THROUGH FOR THE CALL-IN SHOW!!!!!!*********
> 
> I plugged the Muddy Buddies, but it sounds like everyone else had too!
> 
> I'm actually so excited that I'm trembling a little bit. How cool to talk to Pete and Kevin!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to meeting everybody in May!





Yvet said:


> We got thru also and plugged the muddy buddy also....



Thanks for plugg'en for us!!



Madi100 said:


> I got through, but I want all of my friends to say, "lalalalalalalalalalalala" when I am talking.  Holy cow I sounded like an idiot.  I just couldn't shut-up.  It was very stressful to call and have it ring and ring and ring and then they actually answered.



I know the feeling!  At least you didn't have porn music behind your voice!



3guysandagal said:


> Some of you may notice an abnormally large amount of posts made by me in the last few minutes on the main board.
> Mostly bumping anything of interest (to me at least) below a "certain" thread to help slllliiiide it off page one.
> 
> I'm such a stinker....







winotracy said:


> Yes, if you have different addresses and didn't tell me to send them to one address, they will be going to each individual's address.



Tracey,  Is there anything in the packet that we need to bring? My Mom isn't the best at keeping track of that stuff and she got her packet today.  I keep her Passport for her!!


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Tracey,  Is there anything in the packet that we need to bring? My Mom isn't the best at keeping track of that stuff and she got her packet today.  I keep her Passport for her!!



My mom just came to me today and told me she couldn't find her Passport.  She is leaving on a Transatlantic cruise in 10 days.    I think she needs someone to watch her Passport.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> My mom just came to me today and told me she couldn't find her Passport.  She is leaving on a Transatlantic cruise in 10 days.    I think she needs someone to watch her Passport.



I could care less if she was going alone, but I just have to make sure she doesn't slow me down when she travels with us....which is really the only time she travels!!


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...i'm heading to class. I so don't want to take this midterm! Think positive thoughts for me!



Good luck, Brandie!!  



exwdwcm said:


> good luck Brandie!
> 
> so glad so many of you got through!
> 
> mom is STILL in surgery- 7 hours now.   so far, so good though- they keep calling every hour and said they have most of the tumor out.   man we are tired!!   We've been watching the 09 WDW video, reading the passporter, listening to live365 etc.



Glad to hear your mom is doing well. I've been thinking about you all all day today.



shellyminnie said:


> They came by UPS in a padded envelope!!
> 
> A little forshadowing maybe  . . .


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I know the feeling!  At least you didn't have porn music behind your voice!



Yeah, but it weren't for that porn music, you wouldn't be known as the copier repairman.


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> Some of you may notice an abnormally large amount of posts made by me in the last few minutes on the main board.
> Mostly bumping anything of interest (to me at least) below a "certain" thread to help slllliiiide it off page one.
> 
> I'm such a stinker....



Back to work bumping.  Someone foiled you plan.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> I could care less if she was going alone, but I just have to make sure she doesn't slow me down when she travels with us....which is really the only time she travels!!



Believe me I understand.  It's been a while since my mom had been on a vacation without us.


----------



## cocowum

spaddy said:


> Back to work bumping.  Someone foiled you plan.



I'm trying too! Don, don't post on that thread...


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> I'm trying too! Don, don't post on that thread...



Don's post made me laugh out loud.  I am a Star Wars dork.  Then my DH wants to know why I am laughing.


----------



## DVCsince02

aGoofyMom said:


> I have had a front loader for a couple of years now and no mold issues.  It is a quiet machine until the spin - Yowsers does that thing spin!



Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?


----------



## Dodie

spaddy said:


> Don's post made me laugh out loud.  I am a Star Wars dork.  Then my DH wants to know why I am laughing.



Me too! Me too!



DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?


Hmmmm?    this cruise is going to be vewrrry, vewrrry, interesting!


----------



## Dodie

We girls are bumping threads right and left, trying to head things off at the pass, but the guys are hitting it head on.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?


----------



## DVCsince02

Alicia?!?!?!?!?!

Control your man!


----------



## kab407

ADP said:


> Hmmmm?    this cruise is going to be vewrrry, vewrrry, interesting!



Jen, why are you doing laundry, again?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> We girls are bumping threads right and left, trying to head things off at the pass, but the guys are hitting it head on.



Sorry, I got pissed!


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Jen, why are you doing laundry, again?



I do  everyday.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Sorry, I got pissed!



No problem here! I loved it!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Control your man!



Sorry, he's grumpy today!


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> Sorry, he's grumpy today!



Don't be Grumpy, have cake.


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?





(mental note: next time, think before posting...)


----------



## exwdwcm

lol at you guys and your washers. 

Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.   

she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.  

she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!! 

thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!


----------



## cocowum

Aaron!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

That's it, I give up.  ADP just posted too.

Michelle, great news about your Mom!  Give her a big DIS hug from us.


----------



## kab407

Glad to hear your Mom is out of surgery Michelle.  Wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## cocowum

exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!



 Hang in there Michelle.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> *That's it, I give up.  ADP just posted too.*
> Michelle, great news about your Mom!  Give her a big DIS hug from us.


----------



## sandyh67

Hey everybody- 
just got back from the mall- did some amazing cruise shopping!  Got some great stuff, and an outfit fit for a pirate!   arrrrrrg

Good job on the post Paul, I certainly wasnt going to go there, but you did good, I was cheering for you-


----------



## maiziezoe

exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!



I'm glad she is finally out of surgery and doing well. I look forward to meeting her on the cruise!!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> I'm trying too! Don, don't post on that thread...



I only posted a warning to stay away   It was already on top when I posted!



DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?



Umm...



cocowum said:


> Sorry, he's grumpy today!



Give him something to blow up!


----------



## Marla Hellwig

Great news Michelle!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!




I am so glad for you.
Tell her to rest and were looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## georgemoe

Yvet said:


> 3guysandagal, this is the post i posted for you at the call in show thread.....
> 
> Here you have your smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smoke smiley:





3guysandagal said:


> Thanks Yvet!
> 
> I saw them over there and have copied them for further reference.



A smiley depicting spent beer. Nice!


----------



## DVCsince02

Don!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Don!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?



Sorry, I couldn't resist!  I should be punished!


----------



## winotracy

katscradle said:


> I got ours viva Fedx



The ones in the US will be coming by UPS.  



chirurgeon said:


> Tracy, how can you tell if your documents have shipped.  My last name begins with a "B" and I didn't get mine yet.
> 
> Kim



I have a trick   If you are all good, I'll tell you 



dpuck1998 said:


> Tracey,  Is there anything in the packet that we need to bring? My Mom isn't the best at keeping track of that stuff and she got her packet today.  I keep her Passport for her!!



If she completes her documents online, the only thing in there she would need are luggage tags (and you can get those at the port too).  If she didn't complete documents online, she will need the package to go with her.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Don!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## winotracy

I was working on dining arrangements tonight.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> The ones in the US will be coming by UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a trick   If you are all good, I'll tell you
> 
> 
> 
> If she completes her documents online, the only thing in there she would need are luggage tags (and you can get those at the port too).  If she didn't complete documents online, she will need the package to go with her.



Thanks Tracy!  I filled it all out online, she went on the last cruise so her info was in the system.



winotracy said:


> I was working on dining arrangements tonight.



And your still talking to us?


----------



## Dodie

winotracy said:


> I have a trick   If you are all good, I'll tell you



Well... I guess we all know that's one thing AskTracy won't be telling us.


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> I was working on dining arrangements tonight.



It's about time you did some work!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> I have a trick   If you are all good, I'll tell you



We have been very good.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> I was working on dining arrangements tonight.



Someone get Tracy a drink!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> It's about time you did some work!!!



Aww man, Paul ruined it.  She was going to give us top secret info and everything!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> It's about time you did some work!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!



So glad this part is over!
speedy recovery...


----------



## cocowum

Are we shutting this thread down tonight?


1
2
3
4
I declare a posting War!!! ​


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Aww man, Paul ruined it.  She was going to give us top secret info and everything!



Keep telling yourself that!  You wanna buy a rifle? It's never been fired and only dropped once!


----------



## Dodie

OOOH!  Alicia's going to get herself on the NAUGHTY list.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Sorry to hear you have a cold.
> Have a great walk.



Hi Kath! I'm happy I got it now and not just before the cruise.
I had a OK walk. I has tired and slow, but I walked 3 miles. 




chickie said:


> Congrats to everyone that got through to the show today! I tried but had no luck. I couldn't try very long, though, because I was at work and actually HAD work that I needed to finish up.
> 
> Can't wait to listen on Wednesday!



I should have been working too.  I was hoping no one would ask me why I kept changing phone lines. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?







exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!



I'm so happy she is doing so good! I will keep you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> OOOH!  Alicia's going to get herself on the NAUGHTY list.


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> It's about time you did some work!!!



Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!

Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.

Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US

In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.  

It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.  

When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> Are we shutting this thread down tonight?
> 
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I declare a posting War!!! ​





cocowum said:


>



Alicia, isn't there a shoe sale somewhere?  Or maybe purses?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> OOOH!  Alicia's going to get herself on the NAUGHTY list.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> Alicia, isn't there a shoe sale somewhere?  Or maybe purses?



 Come on Tracy, we only have 3 more pages..


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Are we shutting this thread down tonight?
> 
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I declare a posting War!!! ​



Bring it on sista!


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> Come on Tracy, we only have 3 more pages..



But I'm not staying up to start another one tonight.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Bring it on sista!



WOOT!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Keep telling yourself that!  You wanna buy a rifle? It's never been fired and only dropped once!



Sorry, I don't have any use for a french rifle!!


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> But I'm not staying up to start another one tonight.



Then maybe we'll finally reach post 4000!!!


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Sorry, I don't have any use for a french rifle!!



OK, that is funny!!!


----------



## cocowum

Just kidding Tracy.  I'll be good...


----------



## ADP

Why do I get the impression that the use of Multiquote has been thrown out the door as we approach the conclusion of this thread.


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> Sorry, I don't have any use for a french rifle!!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!
> 
> Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.



Yay, ours are en route for Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

and you guys are posting so fast you didn't even see the secret.


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> Why do I get the impression that the use of Multiquote has been thrown out the door as we approach the conclusion of this thread.



Aaron I can't believe how fast Anna is growing!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Why do I get the impression that the use of Multiquote has been thrown out the door as we approach the conclusion of this thread.



You would be right sir!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Why do I get the impression that the use of Multiquote has been thrown out the door as we approach the conclusion of this thread.



Because it has!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Some of you may notice an abnormally large amount of posts made by me in the last few minutes on the main board.
> Mostly bumping anything of interest (to me at least) below a "certain" thread to help slllliiiide it off page one.
> 
> I'm such a stinker....



I hear there is quite the activity over there. I need to go check it out. 



exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!



Michelle. Really glad to hear mom made it through.  for her recovery. A co-worker of DW's spouse had pretty much the same procedure
three weeks ago. She had lost pretty much all her sense of smell and taste. the procedure was just over six hours. She was home is three days and out doing errands in just over a week. Here sense of taste and smell are coming back measurably. Hope the same is true for your mom!


----------



## maiziezoe

winotracy said:


> *Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!*
> 
> Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.




THAT was funny!


Thanks Tracy!!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> and you guys are posting so fast you didn't even see the secret.



I did!


----------



## katscradle

Hey George!!


----------



## dpuck1998




----------



## DVCsince02

Got quite, everyone must be checking......


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> and you guys are posting so fast you didn't even see the secret.



Mine says it was delivered to COLUMBUS OH on  03/24/2009


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Yay, ours are en route for Wednesday!!!!!



Ours too! WEDNESDAY is going to be awesome all the way around.


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Got quite, everyone must be checking......



Plus, the basketball game just started.

*Jen *- I sent you a PM earlier. It's of critical importance.


----------



## dpuck1998

I'm just waiting to pounce on 250!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Mine says it was delivered to COLUMBUS on  03/24/2009



I've been there before in my Longaberger days.


----------



## cocowum

Guess it hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## kab407

I should have mine on Wednesday.


----------



## katscradle

250 yet!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Are we there yet?



*Aw SNAP, 250!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> Mine says it was delivered to COLUMBUS OH on  03/24/2009



You need to put in your zip code then.  Mine said Rhode Island.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> and you guys are posting so fast you didn't even see the secret.



I saw it Tracy.  I should be getting my docs on Wednesday. 

Kim


----------



## Dodie

Will Paul get 250 or will Dodie?

Wow. Jen did it! SNEAKY!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

No mouse is safe!!!!


----------



## katscradle

what about now as my computer is really slow!

Well finally!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Are we there yet?



Yup


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> No mouse is safe!!!!



Where the heck did you get that!


----------



## georgemoe

winotracy said:


> Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!
> 
> Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.



Thanks Tracy!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Are we there yet?





Dodie said:


> Will Paul get 250 or will Dodie?



Maybe Jen!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> No mouse is safe!!!!



LOL, that was my background on my xbox for long time!


----------



## winotracy

I'm off to bed now.  I'll start a new one tomorrow.  If you post up to 4000 tonight, I promise I will not look for questions in the next 50 pages.


----------



## DVCsince02

We promise not to ask questions.


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> You need to put in your zip code then.  Mine said Rhode Island.



UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Verify your information and try again.


----------



## Dodie

winotracy said:


> I'm off to bed now.  I'll start a new one tomorrow.  If you post up to 4000 tonight, I promise I will not look for questions in the next 50 pages.



The mighty AskTracy has spoken.


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Verify your information and try again.



Mine says the same.  You're in good company


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> I'm off to bed now.  I'll start a new one tomorrow.  If you post up to 4000 tonight, I promise I will not look for questions in the next 50 pages.



Good Night Tracy!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Yay, ours are en route for Wednesday!!!!!



Same here. Wednesday is the day!


----------



## dpuck1998

I'm off too....gotta try to shake this ick


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm off too....gotta try to shake this ick



Night Donnie.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Night everyone!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Aaron I can't believe how fast Anna is growing!


Thanks Alicia.  She has grown.  she's certainly not the tallest 9 year old, but I'm sure this is the year she will have a growing spurt.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Hey George!!



Hey Kath! I see you got your docs. Nice!


----------



## Dodie

I'm going to sign off too. It's no fun if AskTracy isn't going to stick around and close us down.

Jen - PM!

Night everyone!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Night Donnie.



Ok, give it up.  Where did you hear that?  Lots of people call me
that but most of them are my Mother!   or people I went
to High School with!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Thanks Alicia.  She has grown.  she's certainly not the tallest 9 year old, but I'm sure this is the year she will have a growing spurt.



Don't rush the height!  I have a 5'4" 10 yo that thinks he is 14.  Ugh!!  They tell me he will mature much faster than lots of kids.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, give it up.  Where did you hear that?  Lots of people call me
> that but most of them are my Mother!   or people I went
> to High School with!



Just busting chops...it's what I do. 

Night Donnie..


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> I'm going to sign off too. It's no fun if AskTracy isn't going to stick around and close us down.
> 
> Jen - PM!
> 
> Night everyone!



Got it, I'm thinking.



dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, give it up.  Where did you hear that?  Lots of people call me
> that but most of them are my Mother!   or people I went
> to High School with!



Noted.


----------



## cocowum

OK Paul's a callin' so I gotta go. See you in the morning.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Just busting chops...it's what I do.
> 
> Night Donnie..



Its all good!  I don't mind.  It makes you seem like a lifelong friend!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Its all good!  I don't mind.  It makes you seem like a lifelong friend!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Don't rush the height!  I have a 5'4" 10 yo that thinks he is 14.  Ugh!!  They tell me he will mature much faster than lots of kids.


Wow!  Get him ready for the basketball team....Sounds like he could do some damage in the middle.


----------



## tickledtink33

winotracy said:


> Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!
> 
> Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.



IT WORKED! 

My documents were shipped and are scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday.  

Thanks Tracy
Cool Info


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.



Howdy, everyone!  

Been shopping all afternoon. Found some more capris and  shoes for dress-up night. I'll see if I can find a pic of the ones a got.

Somehow I stumbled onto this post by AskTracy when I was trying to do a little catching up. I checked mine and it says... Scheduled Delivery Date: 04-08. Not sure why it's gonna take an extra day 'cause it says it's already arrived in my city.  But I'm happy!!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, give it up.  Where did you hear that?  Lots of people call me
> that but most of them are my Mother!   or people I went
> to High School with!


*Question!!!*  So what should we call you from now on?  Don, Donnie, D, DPuck, Puck, Puckster?  There are so many names going through my head.  We need to give you an official name and stick with it or I'll be calling you every name in the book.


----------



## DVCsince02

Call him Squishy.


----------



## georgemoe




----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> My last name starts with a "B". I did not get my docs today. Don't feel bad Tonya.


 

I guess they don't like "B" and "S" last names.  I even checked the super secret way Tracy told us about and I am still out of luck.    I will give it a few more days before I start screaming ASKTRACY, WHERE ARE MY DOCUMENTS!!!!


----------



## aspen37

winotracy said:


> Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!
> 
> Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.



Thanks Tracy! Mine was sent out on Friday. UPS said that it should be here on Wednesday.


----------



## georgemoe

Blame it on Paul.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hey Kath! I see you got your docs. Nice!



Trust me I was very happy when I opened the door and the FedX guy said it's from Disney!


----------



## DLBDS

And these are the shoes. Mudd - Size 6. I'm surprised I can walk in them (barely) but I still predict a twisted ankle in my future. I need to practice walking in them around the house for awhile. I think I look a bit awkward. It's definitely not natural at all.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> *Question!!!*  So what should we call you from now on?  Don, Donnie, D, DPuck, Puck, Puckster?  There are so many names going through my head.  We need to give you an official name and stick with it or I'll be calling you every name in the book.


----------



## DLBDS

Tonya2426 said:


> I guess they don't like "B" and "S" last names.  I even checked the super secret way Tracy told us about and I am still out of luck.    I will give it a few more days before I start screaming ASKTRACY, WHERE ARE MY DOCUMENTS!!!!



My last name starts with a B as well.


----------



## katscradle

DLBDS said:


> And these are the shoes. Mudd - Size 6. I'm surprised I can walk in them (barely) but I still predict a twisted ankle in my future. I need to practice walking in them around the house for awhile. I think I look a bit awkward. It's definitely not natural at all.




Very nice Dara!


----------



## maiziezoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Call him Squishy.



That has my vote!


----------



## scarlett873

Yeah...i'm not feeling so great about that test tonight.  I guess we'll see how I did next week. Just confusing terminology and phrasing...

Aren't we closed yet?


----------



## katscradle

We get the go ahead to make a run for 4000, and it seems as if everyone has gone to bed.
Who's still here?


----------



## maiziezoe

DLBDS said:


> And these are the shoes. Mudd - Size 6. I'm surprised I can walk in them (barely) but I still predict a twisted ankle in my future. I need to practice walking in them around the house for awhile. I think I look a bit awkward. It's definitely not natural at all.



Oh, I like Dara!!


----------



## maiziezoe

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...i'm not feeling so great about that test tonight.  I guess we'll see how I did next week. Just confusing terminology and phrasing...
> 
> Aren't we closed yet?


----------



## maiziezoe

katscradle said:


> We get the go ahead to make a run for 4000, and it seems as if everyone has gone to bed.
> Who's still here?



 

I am!  It's only 9:00 here. I have at least 4 more hours before I go to bed.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...i'm not feeling so great about that test tonight.  I guess we'll see how I did next week. Just confusing terminology and phrasing...
> 
> Aren't we closed yet?



I am sure you did just fine, don't worry everything will be just fine.


----------



## DLBDS

Well, I for one am exhausted! My eyes are burning and I'm squinting. Definitely a sign of sleepiness. Catch you guys tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...i'm not feeling so great about that test tonight.  I guess we'll see how I did next week. Just confusing terminology and phrasing...
> 
> Aren't we closed yet?



I've got my fingers crossed for ya, Brandie.


----------



## scarlett873

That test was just confusing. He didn't prepare us well...most instructors kind of guide you in what to study. This one said that the test will be over the chapters that we covered in the first 3 classes (including tonight's lecture). That was 11 chapters!! What the heck do you study out of 11 chapters??? Oh well...as long as I pass the class, that's all that matters...


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?







Launchpad11B said:


> Sorry, I got pissed!



I'm glad that I'm your friend.



DVCsince02 said:


> I do  everyday.



So do I.  James did the laundry yesterday, though.



exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!



I'm so glad to hear everything went well.


winotracy said:


> I was working on dining arrangements tonight.



I love you, Tracy.



winotracy said:


> Ooohhh lookie, there's a shiny new M16 Paul.  Quick, look!!
> 
> Now that Paul is distracted, I'll tell those of you who are nice and well behaved.
> 
> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.
> 
> It may not come up with your documents and you may have to go down to Shipment Destination and select United States and YOUR zip code.
> 
> When I put in my reservation number, it came up as a delivered package.  Remember that other companies may have the same reference number, but DCL uses your reservation number for this.  Mine hasn't shipped yet as when I limited it to my zip code, nothing came up.




Thanks!


----------



## scarlett873

Yay! Our docs are scheduled to arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## aGoofyMom

DLBDS said:


> My last name starts with a B as well.



I'm a B as well - but I had to "marry up the alphabet" to get there!


----------



## chirurgeon

Michelle, I hope your mom recovers quickly.  You can be sure we will be making sure she have a good time on the cruise.

Brandie, good luck with the test.  I'm sure you did better than you think you did.  Personally, I hated economics.  The professor was so boring.  And he wrote the text book, which made it even worse. And it was a 9am class.  Morning classes and I never got along. All of these combined may be the reason I blew off this class so often. 

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> Brandie, good luck with the test. I'm sure you did better than you think you did. Personally, I hated economics. The professor was so boring. And he wrote the text book, which made it even worse. And it was a 9am class. Morning classes and I never got along. All of these combined may be the reason I blew off this class so often.
> 
> Kim


 
I was just thinking about morning classes this morning (how weird is that!!) and that my main advice to someone who goes to college and isn't a morning person - NOTHING BEFORE 10 a.m.!!!

I made it though 8 years of higher education and only had 4 classes before 10 a.m.  (and that was only because those were the only times the class was offered)


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...i'm not feeling so great about that test tonight.  I guess we'll see how I did next week. Just confusing terminology and phrasing...
> 
> Aren't we closed yet?






scarlett873 said:


> That test was just confusing. He didn't prepare us well...most instructors kind of guide you in what to study. This one said that the test will be over the chapters that we covered in the first 3 classes (including tonight's lecture). That was 11 chapters!! What the heck do you study out of 11 chapters??? Oh well...as long as I pass the class, that's all that matters...



I'm sure you'll pass the test! He should have told you what you needed to study for.


----------



## Madi100

I checked my documents.  They are set to arrive on Wednesday.  Our passports arrived today.  We all look crabby.  That's okay, cause we're smiling on the inside.


----------



## maiziezoe

Tonya2426 said:


> I was just thinking about morning classes this morning (how weird is that!!) and that my main advice to someone who goes to college and isn't a morning person - NOTHING BEFORE 10 a.m.!!!
> 
> I made it though 8 years of higher education and only had 4 classes before 10 a.m.  (and that was only because those were the only times the class was offered)



That was the same exact advice I gave my oldest son when he started college 3 years ago... no classes before ten and if you can, don't schedule any classes for Friday... but pretend you did and do all your homework that day.  

So far it is working for him! By this time next year, I will be planning his college graduation party!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

scarlett873 said:


> That test was just confusing. He didn't prepare us well...most instructors kind of guide you in what to study. This one said that the test will be over the chapters that we covered in the first 3 classes (including tonight's lecture). That was 11 chapters!! What the heck do you study out of 11 chapters??? Oh well...as long as I pass the class, that's all that matters...



ugh.  Frustrating.  

I am sure you passed...


----------



## maiziezoe

Madi100 said:


> I checked my documents.  They are set to arrive on Wednesday.  Our passports arrived today.  We all look crabby.  That's okay, cause we're smiling on the inside.



That is great to hear!  We got ours done a day or two after you did! The webpage to check what is going on with the passports has been down for maintenance for 3 weeks.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hey - did I mention I got to perform my solo again this weekend?  I messed up HUGE!  I snapped a fan open and it flew out of my hand and landed behind me.    I decided to try to be cute while picking it up.  

At least it was a more laid back atmosphere...we opened the show as belly dancing bunnies...and gave out chocolate!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

And now...for some multiquoting...



DVCsince02 said:


> Doesn't every woman love the spin cycle?


Did she just say that? 

It's no wonder we're BFF's...



Dodie said:


> We girls are bumping threads right and left, trying to head things off at the pass, but the guys are hitting it head on.


Oops...didn't realize that was the plan...lol



exwdwcm said:


> lol at you guys and your washers.
> 
> Mom is out of surgery safely.  She had a pitutary tumor removed 4 years ago- and has been on hormone replacement ever since.  They expected this to be another one.   they knew something was odd going in though.  it was a meningeoma though- a tumor that usually grows near the skull/outer protective layers of the brain.   The odd thing is that this type of tumor was growing in the pitutary area/cavity and was wrapped around the left optic nerve, hence her recent vision loss.   She might regain back some of that vision!  it is a wait and see.   We are waiting in ICU to see her.   It's been a long 13 hours, since 6am.  She is doing well though the nuero said.   they are sending off the tumor for other opinions, since it is an odd case.  these tumors are almost always benign, which hers was too.   but it still did its damage.
> 
> she will remain on her hormone therapy and anti seizure drugs now too.
> 
> she is really going to look forward to this cruise now more than ever!!!!
> 
> thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust- it worked!!!!


Yay! Glad to hear she's alright!



dpuck1998 said:


> I only posted a warning to stay away   It was already on top when I posted!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> Give him something to blow up!


Is Don, wait, I mean, Squishy, speechless???



cocowum said:


> Are we shutting this thread down tonight?
> 
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I declare a posting War!!! ​


Baaaaaaaaaad Alicia...



winotracy said:


> Alicia, isn't there a shoe sale somewhere?  Or maybe purses?


Oooh...good one Tracy...



DVCsince02 said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> *Aw SNAP, 250!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats!!



DVCsince02 said:


> Call him Squishy.


Me likey...



DLBDS said:


> And these are the shoes. Mudd - Size 6. I'm surprised I can walk in them (barely) but I still predict a twisted ankle in my future. I need to practice walking in them around the house for awhile. I think I look a bit awkward. It's definitely not natural at all.


Very cute! I had a pair similar to those, but they hurt my feet so I gave them to my sis in law...I think...

Hmmm...I guess I didn't multiquote nearly as much as I thought!


----------



## Madi100

aGoofyMom said:


> Hey - did I mention I got to perform my solo again this weekend?  I messed up HUGE!  I snapped a fan open and it flew out of my hand and landed behind me.    I decided to try to be cute while picking it up.
> 
> At least it was a more laid back atmosphere...we opened the show as belly dancing bunnies...and gave out chocolate!!!!




See, I don't care if you threw a fan and it hit me in the head.  I'm just truly impressed that you can belly dance.  I could try the belly dancing, and that fan would get lost in a jiggle.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Madi100 said:


> See, I don't care if you threw a fan and it hit me in the head.  I'm just truly impressed that you can belly dance.  I could try the belly dancing, and that fan would *get lost in a jiggle*.



not a chance!  The fans have 1.5m (a little more than 1 1/2 yds) of silk attached.  AND the jiggle is the point!!!!

The bellydance community around here celebrates women of ALL sizes and shapes.  It is truly a wonderful gathering of women helping each other appreciate the way they look, without pressure to fit a certain size.  My troupe has an age range of girls in their twenties to a 50+ Hot Grandma.  This group is the first really supportive bunch of women I have had around me in RL.  

But I still wish I would have clocked the guy who kept sneaking across the back of the stage to get beer! go around!


----------



## katscradle

Good Night!!!
30 Days till WDW!!


----------



## Tonya2426

maiziezoe said:


> That was the same exact advice I gave my oldest son when he started college 3 years ago... no classes before ten and if you can, don't schedule any classes for Friday... but pretend you did and do all your homework that day.
> 
> So far it is working for him! By this time next year, I will be planning his college graduation party!!


 

Congrats on the almost college graduation!!!  I seem to recall my parents had a lot of fun once all the kids were out of college - lots of disposable income!!!


----------



## wishspirit

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...i'm not feeling so great about that test tonight.  I guess we'll see how I did next week. Just confusing terminology and phrasing...
> 
> Aren't we closed yet?





scarlett873 said:


> That test was just confusing. He didn't prepare us well...most instructors kind of guide you in what to study. This one said that the test will be over the chapters that we covered in the first 3 classes (including tonight's lecture). That was 11 chapters!! What the heck do you study out of 11 chapters??? Oh well...as long as I pass the class, that's all that matters...



I've felt that about exams before, and done fine! Best of luck! 



Tonya2426 said:


> I was just thinking about morning classes this morning (how weird is that!!) and that my main advice to someone who goes to college and isn't a morning person - NOTHING BEFORE 10 a.m.!!!
> 
> I made it though 8 years of higher education and only had 4 classes before 10 a.m.  (and that was only because those were the only times the class was offered)



We don't get to choose our class times, they are given by the higher powers- meaning i have 3 9am's a week!!! 

At least I have Thursdays off so I can chat on Wednesday!


----------



## Launchpad11B

This thread will surely be closed when I get out of work today so.....one last GOOD MORNING PEEPS......from thread nine!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Good Morning!

TORN!  Opinions?
Hopefully this doesn't get lost when the thread is shut down.

I can't decide if I want to do the DCL Birthday Celebration for my stateroom when we arrive or not.  I know DH is really not good at Disney planning, but it feels weird to go to the trouble myself.

Anyone ever do one of these stateroom celebrations?  Are they worth it?

TIA!


----------



## winotracy

aGoofyMom said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> TORN!  Opinions?
> Hopefully this doesn't get lost when the thread is shut down.
> 
> I can't decide if I want to do the DCL Birthday Celebration for my stateroom when we arrive or not.  I know DH is really not good at Disney planning, but it feels weird to go to the trouble myself.
> 
> Anyone ever do one of these stateroom celebrations?  Are they worth it?
> 
> TIA!



They are expensive for what you get.  We can get a complementary cake in the dinning room for him instead if you want.


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> They are expensive for what you get.  We can get a complementary cake in the dinning room for him instead if you want.



sounds better...shall I send you an email to make it official?

ETA - official request sent...thanks!


----------



## winotracy

aGoofyMom said:


> sounds better...shall I send you an email to make it official?



That would be best.

Ok Everyone -- I am starting number 10 but you cannot post there until I get this one closed.  Pretty please   It's too hard to keep up with two.

Thank you.


----------



## aGoofyMom

mmmm.......complimentary cake!


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> That would be best.
> 
> Ok Everyone -- I am starting number 10 but you cannot post there until I get this one closed.  Pretty please   It's too hard to keep up with two.
> 
> Thank you.



If we can help you out we do!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvet

You can post here you ment instead of there..........
Now i posted in #10..... Sorry 

But i do have post #1..... for the first time.....


----------



## aGoofyMom

Morning Yvet - how was your mini meet yesterday?

Maybe the webmasters are morning people too, and we can shut this one down?


----------



## Yvet

*Tracy*

Sorry i didn't behaved like a good girl the last few minuts but please can you still help me????
I promise that i will be good the rest of the weeks.....



winotracy said:


> The ones in the US will be coming by UPS.



The international cruisers will get it thru Fed Ex isn't??
Is this trick also working for Fed Ex???


----------



## winotracy

Yvet said:


> *Tracy*
> 
> Sorry i didn't behaved like a good girl the last few minuts but please can you still help me????
> I promise that i will be good the rest of the weeks.....
> 
> 
> 
> The international cruisers will get it thru Fed Ex isn't??
> Is this trick also working for Fed Ex???



I believe all international ones will come through Fed Ex.  Have never tried the trick with Fed Ex so I'm not sure if it will work.


----------



## Yvet

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning Yvet - how was your mini meet yesterday?



The Mini meet was very cool.
We enjoyed the time we had together.
It's so nice to meet people and then can talk about Disney without strange looks....


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> I believe all international ones will come through Fed Ex.  Have never tried the trick with Fed Ex so I'm not sure if it will work.



Thanks.
I'm going to try it and will let you now on the boards if it works....


----------



## winotracy

winotracy said:


> I believe all international ones will come through Fed Ex.  Have never tried the trick with Fed Ex so I'm not sure if it will work.



It does work with Fed Ex too!!!!!!!!!!  I checked John and Katherine's since I know they received theirs.  Here's the link for that

https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us

I also think I cracked the code on Ursula's printing.


----------



## winotracy

It would appear that documents have gone out for the ones who have a Grp number on our confirmation line.  This means that if you booked a category 12, suite, booked onboard, booked after group space was gone or military rates, you will all not find your tracking information yet.  Don't know for sure if this is true, but it certainly seems so.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Yvet said:


> The Mini meet was very cool.
> We enjoyed the time we had together.
> It's so nice to meet people and then can talk about Disney without strange looks....



Good!

My co-worker is also a DIS'ser so we are known for our Disney chatter at work.


----------



## winotracy

Yvet said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to try it and will let you now on the boards if it works....



If I put in your postal code correctly, your's will not come up yet.


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> It does work with Fed Ex too!!!!!!!!!!  I checked John and Katherine's since I know they received theirs.  Here's the link for that
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us



Thanx, ours are not shipped yet..... Or i did something wrong but there came nothing up.



winotracy said:


> I also think I cracked the code on Ursula's printing.


What is this about??
I missed something i think....


----------



## aGoofyMom

winotracy said:


> It does work with Fed Ex too!!!!!!!!!!  I checked John and Katherine's since I know they received theirs.  Here's the link for that
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/AltRefTracking?cntry_code=us
> 
> I also think I cracked the code on Ursula's printing.



I should have mine today.  Fed Ex left me a note to sign to ensure I would get my documents...I still hope they ring the bell - I don't care if they wake me up!  (still at work - less than an hour to go!)


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> If I put in your postal code correctly, your's will not come up yet.



You probably did it correct (its 2614TT) and if we both can find it then i think it's not shipped yet.


----------



## winotracy

I added the tracking information to the second post on thread 10.  If you two can help me come up with a witty name for 10, Yvet will be back in good graces


----------



## aGoofyMom

...and ten?


----------



## Yvet

I'm going to think about a name....
Hmmm Yvet and Thinking.......


----------



## aGoofyMom

I don't think I am that witty at the end of a night shift...


----------



## aGoofyMom

I don't suppose we could play on the ten commandments of Tracy somehow could we?


----------



## Yvet

Hmmm maybe something like this....

First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise we all need some Zen so here is #10.


----------



## aGoofyMom

time to wake up  and start packing it up...
if I think of anything else...


----------



## aGoofyMom

deca-thread?  the decathalon of posting?  Probably not eh???


----------



## cocowum

I'm sorry Tracy! 



Good Morning peeps


----------



## Yvet

First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise already at # 10 so please think about Tracy every now and then....

First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise #10 please don't ask questions over the questions over and over again......

First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise #10 we all praise that Tracy came this far... Amen


----------



## Yvet

cocowum said:


> I'm sorry Tracy!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning peeps



Ohw you messed up!!!!!
If you want to be back in good graces you have to help us out finding and thinking of a good thread name..


----------



## cocowum

Yvet said:


> Ohw you messed up!!!!!
> If you want to be back in good graces you have to help us out finding and thinking of a good thread name..





How about* "10, seriously 10! You people talk way too much"*  That's what I'd name it.


----------



## cocowum

Why is it the shoes I like are always $200 plus ?






I want these but Paul would kill me if I bought them. 

I need a White wedge with an ankle strap and at least a 3.5" heel. Why is it so hard to find? 

I know those are not wedges but they are oh so cute...


----------



## Yvet

cocowum said:


> I want these but Paul would kill me if I bought them.



I would kill myself when i would buy these.
Not because they are expensive but because of the heel....


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> Why is it the shoes I like are always $200 plus ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want these but Paul would kill me if I bought them.
> 
> I need a White wedge with an ankle strap and at least a 3.5" heel. Why is it so hard to find?
> 
> I know those are not wedges but they are oh so cute...



I have the same problem Alicia!  

Do they come in black?


----------



## sandyh67

Good morning peeps- dreams about the cruise last night ahhhhhhhh
My desktop ticker is counting just 31 days!!!!!!
Cannot believe how quick it is coming!


----------



## sandyh67

Truly this is just a sorry excuse to try and have the last post- or at least be on the last page this time, hey this is a historic moment, 10 threads??!!


----------



## sandyh67

DD 5, is sitting on my lap while posting and asked me why I am not getting "those shoes??"   She is such a shoe girl, I am in big trouble!


----------



## LMO429

I'm confused is this thread still open?


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> I have the same problem Alicia!
> 
> Do they come in black?


Kathy are you trying to get me in trouble! 



sandyh67 said:


> DD 5, is sitting on my lap while posting and asked me why I am not getting "those shoes??"   She is such a shoe girl, I am in big trouble!



I'm sitting here with my hair in a towel posting when I'm supposed to be at work in 20 minutes!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

kab407 said:


> I have the same problem Alicia!
> 
> Do they come in black?




I have these in RED
They come in many colors.. and are on sale!


----------



## Yvet

LMO429 said:


> I'm confused is this thread still open?



It's still open untill the locked it and then #10 will be in operation.


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> I'm confused is this thread still open?



You are still posting here right?


----------



## cdnmickeylover

ok it's April so why when I look outside is there white stuff on the ground with possibly more to come??????

On a brighter note our baseball team won their home opener last night -- Go Jays (with the pitching staff we have this year this will not be a common statement I'm afraid). 

Anyone else follow baseball?

Must go and get ready for work. 

Fiona


----------



## sandyh67

cocowum said:


> Kathy are you trying to get me in trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here with my hair in a towel posting when I'm supposed to be at work in 20 minutes!




Wooops- this dis thing is not so good on the schedule 
So are you still here??


----------



## sandyh67

MrandMissVacation said:


> I have these in RED
> They come in many colors.. and are on sale!




Those are super cute!  Just what I was looking for, for one of my dresses!  Where did you get them?


----------



## firsttimemom

winotracy said:


> Go to http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?loc=en_US
> 
> In the Shipment Reference field type in your DCL number.  This is an eight digit number (not the one following Grp on your reservation).  Press Track.



MINE SHOULD BE HERE TOMORROW!
THE PODCAST SECRET WILL BE REVEALED TOMORROW!
WE LEAVE ONE MONTH FROM TOMORROW!

I think I'm going to like tomorrow!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> This thread will surely be closed when I get out of work today so.....one last GOOD MORNING PEEPS......from thread nine!



Good morning Paul. See you over in "10".


----------



## firsttimemom

cdnmickeylover said:


> Anyone else follow baseball?
> 
> 
> Fiona




I love baseball! We used to go to a lot of Orioles games pre-kids but I'm a NL girl at heart so I was THIRLLED when the nationals came to town. Team sucks but the stadium is gorgeous!


----------

